# Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 - EOI



## nav.saikap (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyone got the EOI approved for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 ?
Please reply.


----------



## jakb (Sep 6, 2014)

I applied last year got it in 15 days a friend of mine got it in one weeks time in March 2015.



nav.saikap said:


> Anyone got the EOI approved for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 ?
> Please reply.


----------



## nav.saikap (Apr 11, 2015)

jakb said:


> I applied last year got it in 15 days a friend of mine got it in one weeks time in March 2015.


Thanks Jakb.. Your friend got the EOI approved for NSW state sponsorship in March?

Actually I have Submitted EOI for NSW state Sponsorship couple of days back. Waiting for the result.


----------



## jakb (Sep 6, 2014)

nav.saikap said:


> Thanks Jakb.. Your friend got the EOI approved for NSW state sponsorship in March?
> 
> Actually I have Submitted EOI for NSW state Sponsorship couple of days back. Waiting for the result.


No it was visa 189


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

jakb said:


> I applied last year got it in 15 days a friend of mine got it in one weeks time in March 2015.


I submitted my EOI on 10th March 2015 with 65 points, got invitation on 13th March 2015..

see my timeline,..


----------



## nav.saikap (Apr 11, 2015)

nonee17 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 10th March 2015 with 65 points, got invitation on 13th March 2015..
> 
> see my timeline,..


Thats great.. I think I have to go for PTE-Academic. I appeared IELTS twice 

IELTS1: L - 7, R- 6 , w - 5.5 , S - 6 
IELTS2: L - 7, R- 7 , w - 6 , S - 6


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Hi folks.. recently I got my pte cleared with 65 each and now I have 55 points and want to apply for state sponsorship.. how much time does it take to get sponsersip for 190 from south Australia or nsw.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi

Im waiting for mine for 189

Regards,


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

can someone tell me what are my chances of getting invitation on 24th april

Skilled - 189, 190

SOL - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer)

189 EOI submitted - 16/04/2015 (60 points)
NSW EOI 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (updated with 65 points on 16/04/2015)
Vic EOI 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (65 points)

ACS - 16/02/2015
PTE - A - 23/01/2015 (L- 83, R- 78, W- 78, S-90)

Awaiting invitation


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Same boat my friend. I'll keep you posted when I get it. Please do when you get the invite as well.

I've applied on 18th hopefully will get it by 24th if not the next round. We still have around 580 left for our profession to reach the occupation ceiling.

Hopefully shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

ikrammd said:


> Same boat my friend. I'll keep you posted when I get it. Please do when you get the invite as well.
> 
> I've applied on 18th hopefully will get it by 24th if not the next round. We still have around 580 left for our profession to reach the occupation ceiling.
> 
> Hopefully shouldn't be a problem.


Best of luck to all the people who are waiting for an invite on 24th just one day to go :juggle:


----------



## mirenkaramta (Nov 12, 2014)

Dear All,
My ACS Skills Assessment completed on Sept 30,2014 under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).
However, during that time I have only mentioned my current job details and didn't mentioned anything about previous experiences.
Therefore, I asked ACS for the process and they advised to lodge a new application and link it to the previous application – containing all the documents.

Now, my concern is about:
1) Whether the previous experience should be related to 263111 or any other will also be considered?

2) I have 6 months of Software Development experience, 6 months of Jr. System and Network Administrator experience and 4 years 4 months as a Sr. Computer Network and Systems Administrator experience. In my assessment, I have shown 4yrs 4mnts of experience as a Sr. Computer Network and Systems Administrator.

3) As per DIBP Points Test, in order to get 10 points it is required to have skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation. How much experience will be considered in my case?

4) Do ACS inquire (cross verify) with all the employers? or only the current employer? As one of my previous employer has shut down his business. Will it affect in my ACS result??


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

*Pte*



raman15091987 said:


> Hi folks.. recently I got my pte cleared with 65 each and now I have 55 points and want to apply for state sponsorship.. how much time does it take to get sponsersip for 190 from south Australia or nsw.


Hello Raman,

Could you help me to understand PTE exam and any study material available on Internet.


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

*Pte*



raman15091987 said:


> Hi folks.. recently I got my pte cleared with 65 each and now I have 55 points and want to apply for state sponsorship.. how much time does it take to get sponsersip for 190 from south Australia or nsw.


Hello Raman,

Could you help me to understand PTE exam and any study material available on Internet.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Dear anulpr,

surely I will help you but I suggest you to please refer threads related to pte. also you can pm me as I am not able to do the same to your contact


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> Dear anulpr,
> 
> surely I will help you but I suggest you to please refer threads related to pte. also you can pm me as I am not able to do the same to your contact


Hello Raman ,
Thanks for your quick reply.

Just to brief you abt my Case... ACS Last year i applied for Computer Network and system engineer with RPL. and got result that after Feb 2012 my experience will be counted for points so i can claim only 5 points and on top of that they changed my ANZCODE to System administrator .
As per my previous assessment they deducted my 8 yrs of experience due to insufficient documents and non ICT degree.


Now i decided to reapply as new application with all my 15 yrs of experience and NEW RPL with more details.

I need some help on roles and responsibilities which matches to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) so that i can contact my employer again and will take new letter with suitable job description.

your guidance are most welcome please.

Thanks
Anu


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

nonee17 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 10th March 2015 with 65 points, got invitation on 13th March 2015..
> 
> see my timeline,..


Hi,

I have one query about claiming points for Educational Qualification.
ACS does not count non ICT degree for Qualification. so can we claim point seperately during EOI?

I have B.com degree and did by MBA in Project management and i got my ACS result saying that after feb 2012 experience will be consider for System Administrator.

So my question is can i claim 15 points for my education?
and work exp 5 points ?



Thanks


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

*Roles and responsibility*



mhdnajamuddin said:


> can someone tell me what are my chances of getting invitation on 24th april
> 
> Skilled - 189, 190
> 
> ...




Hello mhdnajamuddin

I am going to apply for ACS with RPL .. need your help.. can you confirm if below roles and responsibility matches to Computer Network and system Engineer.

Network and system Engineer
•	Installation, administration, and testing of network servers, operating system software, hubs, routers, switches, cabling, and other related network components/equipment under the guidance of the Technical consultant and in accordance with published standards.
•	Troubleshooting of Hardware, Operating System and Network
•	Downloading of latest patches and its implementation on systems
•	Installation and configuration of Active directory services server 
•	Installation and configuration of Windows update services server
•	Creating Users, Groups, Assigning rights and Creating Login Scripts
•	Administration, configuration & reporting of routers and switches
•	Configuring & Maintaining Avaya IP phones for Voice based processes
•	Design and implementing of the UTP Cabling work-node to rack fixing and patch panel termination
•	Coordinating with clients & other technical engineers for translating the security and business requirements into technical designs
•	Perform self-assessment for the processes and procedures defined by the client for Network security operations to ensure compliance and to verify and close any deviations in the process defined
•	Handling the security incident, monitoring and response including event log monitoring, event correlation and analysis. In depth analysis of suspicious events, network troubleshooting and reporting
•	Preparation of Monthly health checklist for all Client on IT Network products based on the requirement.
•	Assists the Network Engineer with developing, monitoring, and implementing network security procedures for safeguarding all networking systems. Performs facility surveys for network communications and makes recommendations to the Network Engineer for the layout and location of network components, equipment, cabling, and wiring.
•	Perform troubleshoot and resolve complicated problems in relation to LAN and WAN systems. 

 
Technical Consultant

•	Ensure that the global IP/MPLS network is secure
•	Design, Implement, monitor, and troubleshoot Cisco ASAs, AAA, VPNs
•	Define two year network security road map for the company`s network
•	Partner with other departments to ensure security compliance across the entire Network
•	Administration, configuration & reporting of SSIM
•	Administration, configuration & reporting of IBM proventia (GX5108)
•	Handling the security incident, monitoring and response including event log monitoring, event correlation and analysis
•	Troubleshooting of complex LAN/WAN infrastructure including routing protocols EIGRP, OSPF & BGP
•	Lab testing & validation prior to implementation of Nexus 7K, 5K & 2K connecting to blade servers
•	Settings of the networking devices (Cisco Router, switches) co-coordinating with the system/Network administrator during implementation
•	Configuring network access servers and routers for AAA Security
•	Documentation and change control
•	Installed, analyzed, managed and optimized Local Area Network performance for various networking protocols, routing technology and network topologies to include TCP/IP, VLANS, Internet (HTTP, HTTPS, FTP, TELNET, SMTP) various gateways and routing protocols and smart switches.

Senior Information Security Engineer
Information Security Analyst 
•	Analyze various computer operating systems and ensure better results and administer all management networking tools. 
•	Maintain and update knowledge on all LAN and WAN operating systems and assist Engineers in installing IT networks. 
•	Develop and upgrade an efficient network and perform troubleshoot on various network processes with help of monitoring tools.
•	Evaluate and prepare survey reports to check performance of all networking systems. 
•	Maintain all monitoring servers through active participation and maintain tape library and ensure better network systems.
•	Coordinate with various departments and establish effective communication with service providers to provide quality service.
•	Administer and maintain Windows Active Directory for various third party applications. 
•	Collaborate with application vendors to offer efficient Network monitoring infrastructure for various application on 24x7 basis.
•	Design and implement effective management information systems for various data protection systems. 
•	Monitor and manage computer operation systems, provide backup and assist in technical retrieval functions.
•	Recommend, schedule, and perform network improvements activities
•	Monitored and implemented Automated Information System (AIS) and IAVA security updates, patches and hot fixes. 
•	Perform ongoing hardware and software maintenance operations, including installing or upgrading hardware or software.
•	Configure servers to meet functional specifications.


Technical Consultant
•	Establish functional or system standards to ensure operational requirements, quality requirements, and design constraints are addressed.
•	Evaluate existing Network systems to determine effectiveness and suggest changes to meet organizational requirements
•	Research, test, or verify proper functioning of software patches and fixes.
•	Communicate project information through presentations, technical reports 
•	Direct the installation of operating systems, network application software, or computer or network hardware.
•	Provide guidelines for implementing secure systems to customers or installation teams.
•	Provide technical guidance or support for the development or troubleshooting of systems.
•	Monitor Network traffic and Application system operation to detect potential problems.
•	Identify system data, hardware, or software components required to meet user needs.
•	Direct the analysis, development, and operation of complete computer systems.
•	Document design specifications, installation instructions, and other system-related information.
•	Verify stability, interoperability, portability, security, or scalability of system architecture.
•	Collaborate with engineers or software developers to select appropriate design solutions or ensure the compatibility of system components.
•	Combines customer, industry and IBM directions into a comprehensive technology plan
•	Works with the Account Team to reconcile business and technology into a solution




ISMS Consultant 

Analyze business needs, design, implement and support Telecommunication/Network solutions on multiple architectures 
•	Provide Project Management and Engineering for Telecommunication/Network installations
•	Upgrades and strategic initiatives
•	Develop Team members through knowledge and skill transfer
•	Provide advice on project costs, design concepts, or design changes
•	Evaluate current or emerging technologies to consider factors such as cost, portability, compatibility, and usability
•	Define and analyze objectives, scope, issues, or organizational impact of information systems
•	Develop system engineering, software engineering, system integration for distributed system architectures
•	Set policies and procedures for Life Cycle Management for computers, servers all associated network equipment and peripherals 
•	Consult with application development projects to fit systems to architecture and identify when it is necessary to modify the technical architecture to accommodate project needs.
•	Oversee the evaluation and selection of hardware and software product standards, and the design of standard configurations.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

anulpr said:


> mhdnajamuddin said:
> 
> 
> > can someone tell me what are my chances of getting invitation on 24th april
> ...



Hi,

Everything seems ok.

Just try to add few lines under isms consultant role 

Eg elaborate more on

evaluating network firewall policies 

Network intrusion prevention (IPS) policies as per recommended standards.

Few lines on network security and capacity planning.

Just to ensure they don't rule out the isms experience.


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

ikrammd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Everything seems ok.
> 
> ...






Hi ikrammd

Thanks for your reply and i have updated responsibility as per your suggestions

•	Analyze business needs, design, implement and support YTL Telecommunication/Network solutions on Client /server architecture 
•	Implementing of Layer 2 protocols including Spanning tree, Multiple Spanning Tree, VTP, Port Security, and layer 3 protocols including EIGRP, OSPF, Inter VLAN Routing, ACLs
•	Design ISMS Framework for WiMAX Data center, YTL to secure network and clients data
•	Provide Project Management Support for Telecommunication/Network installations
•	Upgrades and strategic initiatives for Backup and Disaster Recovery using NetBackup.
•	Design, Implementation and Maintenance of network infrastructure including Cisco Switches 3750, 4500, 6500, Firewall ASA 5510, 5520 and Edge Routers 1900/2900/3900
•	Develop Team members through knowledge and skill transfer on Network design and architectures
•	Design and implement SAML Single sign on solution across the all applications and hosted in landscape includes all the web portals and NSMI database
•	Provide advice on project costs, design concepts, and design changes
•	Evaluate current and emerging technologies to consider factors such as cost, portability, compatibility, and usability
•	Define and analyze objectives, scope, issues, and organizational impact of information systems
•	Set policies and procedures for Life Cycle Management for computers, servers all associated network equipment and peripherals 
•	Consult with Frog Asia VLE application development projects to fit systems to architecture and identify when it is necessary to modify the technical architecture to accommodate project needs.
•	Oversee the evaluation and selection of hardware Like Switches, Hubs , routers ,Firewall and software product like Monitoring tool, single sign on, DLP, Antivirus, emails and the design of standard configurations and review of existing access control list.


Thanks

One more thing .. I need to write RPL. I have project details worked on .. but need guidance on how to write in RPL format in appropriate words.. can any one guide me on this.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

anulpr said:


> Hi ikrammd
> 
> Thanks for your reply and i have updated responsibility as per your suggestions
> 
> ...


Hi Anulpr,

I didnt have to write any RPL. I've worked on various projects across different sectors. I just wrote Design, Implement of NGIPS (Next Generation Network Intrusion Prevention Firewall) -Sourcefire, across various Banking, Financial and Government sectors. 

Ensure all NGIPS, Firewall policies are implemented as per PCI DSS compliance across various banking and card payment sectors. 

Implementation of SSL VPN solutions such as Juniper MAG, F5 APM, F5 Firepass for remote network access across various organisations.

etc.

Wrote all of them in 2 pages I didn't have a problem in ACS got it approved in 2 days.


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

ikrammd said:


> Hi Anulpr,
> 
> I didnt have to write any RPL. I've worked on various projects across different sectors. I just wrote Design, Implement of NGIPS (Next Generation Network Intrusion Prevention Firewall) -Sourcefire, across various Banking, Financial and Government sectors.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot for your input...

Maybe i will write about project handled by me like SSIM and websense implementation etc stuff...


Thanks again


----------



## Puneesh.s (Apr 27, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> _can someone tell me what are my chances of getting invitation on 8th May_ :eyebrows:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Skilled - 189, 190
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I also have 60 points for 263111 and submitted my EOI for 189 on the same date. 

did not receive an invite on 24th, so, I am not sure about the chances on 8th May.

Do you know anyone submitting the EOI post 16th with 60 points and receiving the invite??

Also, should I consider going for state sponsorship now or wait for 8th may?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> _can someone tell me what are my chances of getting invitation on 8th May_ :eyebrows:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Skilled - 189, 190
> 
> ...




I have also submitted EOI for 263111 with 60 pts. on 9th April and still awaiting invite.
Hopefully, w'll get by 8th May.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

can someone tell me what are my chances of getting invitation on 22nd May


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> can someone tell me what are my chances of getting invitation on 22nd May


You should get it on 22nd. 1 applicant with EOI submission on 11th April who got the invite. So next round for sure will have more than 10 days cut off.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

ikrammd said:


> You should get it on 22nd. 1 applicant with EOI submission on 11th April who got the invite. So next round for sure will have more than 10 days cut off.


thanx ikrammd I hope we get an invite in the next round:fingerscrossed:


----------



## poochy500 (May 10, 2015)

I submitted my eoi on may 10 with 65 pts under 263111. Do i have a chance of getting invited on May 22?


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

poochy500, 100%


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Puneesh.s said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also have 60 points for 263111 and submitted my EOI for 189 on the same date.
> 
> ...



Hi Puneesh did you get n invite on the 8th or you are also waiting for the 22nd like me


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

101% you will get invitation on 22


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

I have submitted for ACS for my Network Engineer JOb role..

Any idea how much time it will take to get approved


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> I have submitted for ACS for my Network Engineer JOb role..
> 
> Any idea how much time it will take to get approved


Should be in 10 days.
Mine ACS came like that.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> I have submitted for ACS for my Network Engineer JOb role..
> 
> Any idea how much time it will take to get approved



Hi,

I thought you had applied for Computer programmer. Cool you've managed to get your experience under computer network engineer. Just make sure ACS does not keep a history which I guess they due as you have to submit your passport etc.

I got my ACS in 2 days.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

this one is for my partner.....




ikrammd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought you had applied for Computer programmer. Cool you've managed to get your experience under computer network engineer. Just make sure ACS does not keep a history which I guess they due as you have to submit your passport etc.
> 
> I got my ACS in 2 days.


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Should be in 10 days.
> Mine ACS came like that.


Can anyone please tell me , 1 year exp is valid for ACS? with CCIE cert ? currently working in Qatar .


----------



## MontyC (May 16, 2015)

*263111*

Hi All,

I have lodged VISA application on 29th Jan 2015 under 189 for Computer Networking and System Engineer 263111. My application status was "In Progress" until 17th April 2015, it changed to "Assessment in Progress" and stayed in that state till 12th May 2015. Now its changed to "Application received" and the last update date has changed to 21st April. Can someone please tell me what this change means? 

As per the below link, the current allocation date is 8th March. I had lodged my Visa application on Jan 29th 2015. Now, they have moved it to April 21st 2015. Does this mean that my application will be allotted to a Case Officer when the Allocation date in the below site changes to 21st April 2015? 

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


ACS Positive - 1st May 2014
IELTS 7 in All - 20th Dec 2014
EOI - 26th Dec 2014
Invite - 9th Jan 2015
Application Lodged - 29th Jan 2015
PCC - 28th March 2015
Meds - 4th April 2015
CO - Not yet assigned


----------



## MontyC (May 16, 2015)

*263111*

Guys quick question, 
I see applicants mentioning about the change in the status from "Assessment in Progress" to "Application Received". I wanted to know if the last update date has also changed along with the status. Mine has changed from Jan 29th 2015 to April 21st 2015.


----------



## MontyC (May 16, 2015)

Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

MontyC said:


> Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?



Hope someone is not pulling your leg  Did she mention where is she calling from ? Verify the number on true caller or a directory if they match the embassy numbers.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered you in another thread...


*REF:* *189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*







MontyC said:


> Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


----------



## Puneesh.s (Apr 27, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi Puneesh did you get n invite on the 8th or you are also waiting for the 22nd like me


no I did not receive the invite on 8th...lets see, if we get the invite tomorrow.

Hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have answered you in another thread...
> 
> 
> *REF:* *189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*




Good to know they call for verification. Wouldn't be surprised if I get a call


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Skillselect website has been updated. It shows 8th May invitation for 189 were until 13th April for 60 pointers.
I submitted my EOI on 16th April with 60 points . Hence, going through all the calculations I should be getting an invite today isn't it guyz????


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Going by the trend you MUST expect and Invite today evening (_Log into your SKillSelect account @ 19:40 to check EOI Status_).

All The Best!!!


Keep us posted about the result later today.




mhdnajamuddin said:


> Skillselect website has been updated. It shows 8th May invitation for 189 were until 13th April for 60 pointers.
> I submitted my EOI on 16th April with 60 points . Hence, going through all the calculations I should be getting an invite today isn't it guyz????


----------



## kabeer786 (Mar 22, 2015)

Team, i have received an email from GSM, visa consultant has said not to lose hope and i might get the visa by end of june....please let me know what this letter actually means........is it a rejection letter.......do i still have a chance.......and incase the capping for this skillset is reached for this year......no sooner they open it next year.......will i be given prefrence first as i have been already been waiting.........please answer


For-Official-Use-Only

I am writing to you regarding the above listed application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).

The visa which has been applied for is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.1


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is just a standard Delay email that most of the applicants are getting these days.

No major reason for concern.


IT has been observed that few applicants have received their VISA GRANT within 2-3 weeks after receiving Delay email.


ELSE you might get your GRANT in July 2015.






kabeer786 said:


> Team, i have received an email from GSM, visa consultant has said not to lose hope and i might get the visa by end of june....please let me know what this letter actually means........is it a rejection letter.......do i still have a chance.......and incase the capping for this skillset is reached for this year......no sooner they open it next year.......will i be given prefrence first as i have been already been waiting.........please answer
> 
> 
> For-Official-Use-Only
> ...


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

It's delay mail. You will have to wait till July...but no rejection.


----------



## kabeer786 (Mar 22, 2015)

@ Jeeten and vixiv, thanks for the prompt reply and thanks for instilling hope, now lets keep our fingers crossed 

pst : Say a little prayer for me


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

vixiv said:


> It's delay mail. You will have to wait till July...but no rejection.


Is this happening even for 189 applicants?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread.


REF: *EOI submitted club*





abb2959 said:


> hey friends please help me, I am not very familiar with the rules.
> I have applied EOI for analyst programmer 261311 with 60 pts on 17 april 2015.
> but now they have changed the cutoff to 65 pts.
> So will I get invite or not.???
> ...


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Only 400 Invites left before it reaches occupation ceiling. What are my chances of getting invited in this 22nd may round with 65 points? Details in my signature.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have very good chances of getting an invite tonight.


All The Best!!!


Keep us posted.




help.for.pr said:


> Only 400 Invites left before it reaches occupation ceiling. What are my chances of getting invited in this 22nd may round with 65 points? Details in my signature.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

*Invitation Per Occupation ID*

The Attached PDF will give you all more information of how many Invitations were sent per Occupation ID for May 8th Round. This would have more clarity.


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow!! Highest invitations sent for Registered Nurses - 202 invites, seconded by Computer Network Professionals with 105 Invites. So Future is bright for CNPs waiting for invites.


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

From where did u get this list and with how many points have you submitted your EOI?



ikrammd said:


> The Attached PDF will give you all more information of how many Invitations were sent per Occupation ID for May 8th Round. This would have more clarity.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

i am getting nearly 50 marks in each section of PTEA as per MACMILIN test paper.

Please tell how many marks i can get in PTEA exam


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey bro,

post your PTE queries in PTE-A thread.



ishugarg said:


> i am getting nearly 50 marks in each section of PTEA as per MACMILIN test paper.
> 
> Please tell how many marks i can get in PTEA exam


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

help.for.pr said:


> From where did u get this list and with how many points have you submitted your EOI?




Simple Math mate. Occupation ceiling remaining on 24th April on excel for each occupation vs occupation ceiling of each profession on May 8th gives you the desired results as in how many invitations were sent per occupation.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Invited


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

invited


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Invited !!!



Jeeten#80 said:


> You have very good chances of getting an invite tonight.
> 
> 
> All The Best!!!
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations AND ALL THE BEST |||


ENJOY!!!






help.for.pr said:


> Invited !!!


----------



## Puneesh.s (Apr 27, 2015)

Invited


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

hey guys sorry for off topic , how the market for Network engineers if we choose state sponsorship i mean in those region because in initial search i am only seeing openings in Sydney and Melbourne some in Perth any advice ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

||| Congratulations AND ALL THE BEST |||


ENJOY!!!


*********************************************

Kindly share following details....

What is your Occupation ID?
Visa subclass ?
Total Points?
Points break up?
EOI Submitted Date?




Puneesh.s said:


> Invited


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

60 points, submitted on 19/05/2015. Computer System and Network Engineer 263111. I have not received invitation yet.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

patel_bapu said:


> hey guys sorry for off topic , how the market for Network engineers if we choose state sponsorship i mean in those region because in initial search i am only seeing openings in Sydney and Melbourne some in Perth any advice ?



Correct guess

ICT jobs 
Sydney
Melbourne
Brisbane
Perth etc


----------



## poochy500 (May 10, 2015)

Just got an invite today!! 

Submitted ACS docs -March 30 2015
ACS results - April 2 2015
PTE result - May 9 2015
EOI submitted - May 10 2015 - 65pts.
Invited - May 22 2015


----------



## Spark23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Guys, can someone answer my questions?

When it will be the next round for NSW SS? I applied EOI last week and did not get an invite with 60 points ( ANZSCO) 263111

Also, I have 1.8 years Australian work experience. Can I claim 5 points for it? Or ACS will deduct months from it? Anyone knows?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

iajokhio said:


> 60 points, submitted on 19/05/2015. Computer System and Network Engineer 263111. I have not received invitation yet.


With 60 points, it might be obvious. You may get it in the next round.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> invited


Hey congratulations. I know how it feels after getting an invitation. 
Now you would get in the war of visa preparation. Good luck


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

patel_bapu said:


> hey guys sorry for off topic , how the market for Network engineers if we choose state sponsorship i mean in those region because in initial search i am only seeing openings in Sydney and Melbourne some in Perth any advice ?


Hi, 
That is correct, but why do want to spend extra on the EOI for SS, if you can proceed with free EOI for 189 - independent visa.
189 is always preferred, unless you have lower points than 60.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF not yesterday, you would for sure get it in NEXT round (i.e. 12th June).





iajokhio said:


> 60 points, submitted on 19/05/2015. Computer System and Network Engineer 263111. I have not received invitation yet.


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Hi,
> That is correct, but why do want to spend extra on the EOI for SS, if you can proceed with free EOI for 189 - independent visa.
> 189 is always preferred, unless you have lower points than 60.


with 60 points and only 1 year exp do they give me +ve assessment ? where as in ss minimum req is 1 year . or its all about total 60 pints ?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

patel_bapu said:


> with 60 points and only 1 year exp do they give me +ve assessment ? where as in ss minimum req is 1 year . or its all about total 60 pints ?


I see. I'll ask experts to comment on this.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi all,
I believe that this forum has all applicants with computer network and system 263111.
I envisage this forum as a very helpful friends group that has been helping alike applicants and would certainly prove to be a useful tool even after visa grant and during job search.

Since most of us might be running level to level in terms of visa process, we may also enjoy some savings on stay, expenses etc, if we emigrates together from India.

We may also exchange job leads and any other deals .

Any thoughts.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Dear patel_bapu.... with one year experience it wont be possible to get ACS assessment done which is mandatory for visa lodgement.


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> Dear patel_bapu.... with one year experience it wont be possible to get ACS assessment done which is mandatory for visa lodgement.


Honestly i am confused here , I can see some member got +ve assessment they have work exp but not relevant they got 0 points for their job exp .

where in south Australia states they only asking for 1 year relevant exp in occupation .









Ref Link


can anyone please clear my doubt

!) How many years of exp i needed for SS class 190
2)How many years of exp i needed for 189
3)if i have any additional vendor certification will it be added as advantage like CCIE ?


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Dear,

1 year experience means.

2+1 years.

ACS deducts 2 years experience,
For me, its 6 years out my 8 years.

If total time is 1 year, its -2 years as per ACS.

Regards



patel_bapu said:


> raman15091987 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear patel_bapu.... with one year experience it wont be possible to get ACS assessment done which is mandatory for visa lodgement.
> ...


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

sorry sir babu_patel..... I might be wrong....

help-for.pr ... even sir I had 2.5 years of experience and now left only with 5 months after deduction from ACS


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

vendor certifications are added .. in my case I had mcse and it is added as equivalent to diploma by ACS


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

help.for.pr said:


> Dear,
> 
> 1 year experience means.
> 
> ...


Lol seems need to change the plan


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> vendor certifications are added .. in my case I had mcse and it is added as equivalent to diploma by ACS


But its of no use if u hv bachelors degrees


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Looks like the wait is getting longer and longer. I applied on 17-May. 55+5 point- 190- NSW.
English-PTE-65+ in all.
Relevant Exp-2.5 Yrs
Occupation-263111.

Still no signs of invite...

Meanwhile I was wondering if I can submit another EOI for 190-Victoria. 
Is it Legal submitting multiple EOI for same visa subclass ?

Will it improve my chances to get an invite ?

Please advise..

Regards,
Dhruv


----------



## qasimkhan123 (May 31, 2015)

Hello Guys, 

I have applied for NSW SS with occupation 263111 with 60 points. Any guess what are the chances. When will the next round of invitation begin?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

I have applied for NSW state sponsorship too, but with 55 points and 5 ppints from NSW state sponsorship to get 60 points.

Did you apply with 60 points and 5 for NSW state sponsorship or 55 and 5 from NSW state sponsorship


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

190 NSW SS is an on-going process, so invites are sent any time. UNLIKE 189/489 sub-classes.




qasimkhan123 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS with occupation 263111 with 60 points. Any guess what are the chances. When will the next round of invitation begin?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

i am too ready for visa application with everything in place.
God knows what is that the Agent is taking more 15 days to verify the forms and docs.

Does it really take so many days?


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Hiraman said:


> i am too ready for visa application with everything in place.
> God knows what is that the Agent is taking more 15 days to verify the forms and docs.
> 
> Does it really take so many days?



No it shouldnt take him so long...He is definitely lazy or may be your fees is pending and he is waiting for that


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

WHAT I have heard is that *Currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a police certificate from Saudi Arabia*. 


Following is a quote from IMMI website.



> *Non-Saudi citizens*
> 
> Currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a police certificate from Saudi Arabia. However, you will need to provide the Department with a copy of your final exit document, and, if you were employed while in Saudi Arabia, a letter from your previous employer.
> 
> ...





cozmopravesh said:


> Hi nonee17,
> 
> Can you tell me the procedure for PCC from Saudi Arabia if you are not in the country?
> 
> ...


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Jetten you are doing a commendable job by replying every query in forum.... thank you


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

If we start paying one rupee each to Jeeten for every question he answered, he doesnt have to goto Australia...He will have enough earning here in the forum it self...ha ha ha... 

Like this if you had smile after reading this


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

sunilkchopra said:


> No it shouldnt take him so long...He is definitely lazy or may be your fees is pending and he is waiting for that


The fees is already paid and i think this is the reason. I've sent escalated email today. Let see.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

sunilkchopra .... you are absolutely right.... 

hiraman.... agents do takes their time.. my agent too applied my case after one month from invitation and he still have not uploaded documents..


----------



## BIGJOJOTO (Jun 2, 2015)

Does anyone know how long is taking to get invited?! 

I sent my EOI claiming 60 points for a 189 visa subclass the 23th of May (I'm onshore). 

I've seen to many onshore applicants being delayed at the time of being invited compared with those offshore applicants.

Could you share your waiting timeline for your EOI in this category (263111)?!

Cheers


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> sunilkchopra .... you are absolutely right....
> 
> hiraman.... agents do takes their time.. my agent too applied my case after one month from invitation and he still have not uploaded documents..


Hi sunil,
I had a little heated argument with my agent. She said there are two level of verification. 
It's too be noted that, agent had asked me for travel card validity n after i said it's one year, she got relaxed n lazy.
I think I'd tentatively lodge by 10.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

BIGJOJOTO said:


> Does anyone know how long is taking to get invited?!
> 
> I sent my EOI claiming 60 points for a 189 visa subclass the 23th of May (I'm onshore).
> 
> ...


I had got an invite in a month's time for 263111. I'm on shore.


----------



## vistad90 (Mar 22, 2015)

Applied for EOI with 60 points on 23rd may 2015. Read in post number #74 (*IF not yesterday, you would for sure get it in NEXT round (i.e. 12th June).*). But if we analyze skill select history last year should it not be on 5th June ?. Irrespective of it what will be chances of getting picked up in next round ? 

Thanks


----------



## BIGJOJOTO (Jun 2, 2015)

vistad90 said:


> Applied for EOI with 60 points on 23rd may 2015. Read in post number #74 (*IF not yesterday, you would for sure get it in NEXT round (i.e. 12th June).*). But if we analyze skill select history last year should it not be on 5th June ?. Irrespective of it what will be chances of getting picked up in next round ?
> 
> Thanks


There is not round on the 12th of June. Rounds are held on the first Friday and third Friday of every week.

Next round should be held today the 5th of June 2015 (Melbourne Australia)

So you might be invited today :bump2:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NOT exactly,


IF you go by the TREND from Jan 2015 THEN Invitation Rounds are conducted on 2nd and 4th Fridays of every month.


So logically the next round would be on 12th June.





BIGJOJOTO said:


> There is not round on the 12th of June. Rounds are held on the first Friday and third Friday of every week.
> 
> Next round should be held today the 5th of June 2015 (Melbourne Australia)
> 
> So you might be invited today :bump2:





vistad90 said:


> Applied for EOI with 60 points on 23rd may 2015. Read in post number #74 (*IF not yesterday, you would for sure get it in NEXT round (i.e. 12th June).*). But if we analyze skill select history last year should it not be on 5th June ?. Irrespective of it what will be chances of getting picked up in next round ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

Hi all, I'm a newbie in this forum. I'm hoping somebody already applied the same can answer my questions as below:

I got an australian university degree 5 years ago, and now I wanted to apply PR with 263111 189 Visa:

My current point is:

Age 28 - 30pt
English (Assume 6 in IELTS) - 0pt
Skilled employment outside Oz (5 years exp after Grad) - 10 or 5pt?
Qualification Bsc ITS - 15 pt
Australian study - 5pt

In my situation, how much pt i can get from Skilled employment? Does DIAC count I have 5 years experience if I only get 5 years experience after graduated?

I haven't take IELTS yet. 5 years ago, I did get 6.5pt overall in IELTS general exam. Should I submit my EOI before taking IELTS exam, such that i can secure my application before 1 Jul policy renew?

In addition, for statutory declaration, if my ex-manage does not willing to provide his residential address, will ACS treat it as valid document?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*5th June 2015 | SkillSelect Invitation Round !*


TIME to check EOI status in SkillSelect Account.


IMMI has surprised ALL of us by conducting Invitation round on 5th instead of 12th (as per observed TREND).


----------



## BIGJOJOTO (Jun 2, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> TIME to check EOI status in SkillSelect Account.
> 
> 
> IMMI has surprised ALL of us by conducting Invitation round on 5th instead of 12th (as per observed TREND).


Immi has surprised only to you Jeeten hehe ! I told you before! that an invitation round would be held today the 5th. :lalala:

Keep in mind, the next round will be the 19th of June (Every 2 weeks). Those who send an EOI claiming 60 points in this category (263111), should expect a wait of at least 2 rounds!

Cheers!

BTW, The immi website should be updating the current and next invitation rounds info by this Saturday the 6th of June at 6pm Canberra time!


----------



## vistad90 (Mar 22, 2015)

How are you guys sure that EOI round is today, i could not find those details any where ? I did not get invite yet. Submitted on 23rd May. Any one received invite in todays round ?


----------



## vistad90 (Mar 22, 2015)

BIGJOJOTO said:


> Keep in mind, the next round will be the 19th of June (Every 2 weeks). Those who send an EOI claiming 60 points in this category (263111), should expect a wait of at least 2 rounds!


What if not picked in next round (19th JUNE) as well ? Will EOI carry forwarded to next financial year ? (Starting July 1st I believe)


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

BIGJOJOTO said:


> Immi has surprised only to you Jeeten hehe ! I told you before! that an invitation round would be held today the 5th. :lalala:
> 
> Keep in mind, the next round will be the 19th of June (Every 2 weeks). Those who send an EOI claiming 60 points in this category (263111), should expect a wait of at least 2 rounds!
> 
> ...


How do you know, Saturday is weekend, people don't come to work, right?


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> TIME to check EOI status in SkillSelect Account.
> 
> 
> IMMI has surprised ALL of us by conducting Invitation round on 5th instead of 12th (as per observed TREND).


Yes I agree with Jeeten.

Trend is 2nd and 4th Friday and also there has never been an invitation without update on Occupation Ceiling..!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| NOT Exactly |||*


IMMI has pleasantly surprised many including me, kindly go through other threads for details...




> *Your theory of every 2 weeks doesn't exactly HOLD true.* As between 23rd January and 13 February there were 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> *TREND from Jan 2015*: UNTIL yesterday Invitation Rounds were conducted on 2nd and 4th Fridays of every month.
> ...



*ALSO the results for last INVITATION rounds conducted on 22 May* aren't updated yet. Since last 3 Invitation rounds IMMI hasn't been updating results as per this years TREND.


IMMI don't work on weekend's , so MOST probably the results won't be updated tomorrow. BUT IF the IT team works THEN it should be updated.

BUT you might be correct as there is some Planned System Outage tomorrow.





BIGJOJOTO said:


> Immi has surprised only to you Jeeten hehe ! I told you before! that an invitation round would be held today the 5th. :lalala:
> 
> Keep in mind, the next round will be the 19th of June (Every 2 weeks). Those who send an EOI claiming 60 points in this category (263111), should expect a wait of at least 2 rounds!
> 
> ...


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

redsato said:


> How do you know, Saturday is weekend, people don't come to work, right?


Its there below on the Immi website.

Planned System Outage – from 2pm until 6pm Saturday 6 June 2015 AEST (GMT +10) The current time in Canberra is: 15:48 PM, 05 June


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

People have received email INVITATION's to Lodge their VISA's from DIBP yesterday after 07:30 pm IST (which is 00:00 hrs 5th June AUSTRALIA TIME).


EOI status of those who have been invited changes from *SUBMITTED* to *INVITED* in SkillSelect account.


Every EOI is valid for 2 years from the EOI Submitted Date.




vistad90 said:


> How are you guys sure that EOI round is today, i could not find those details any where ? I did not get invite yet. Submitted on 23rd May. Any one received invite in todays round ?





vistad90 said:


> What if not picked in next round (19th JUNE) as well ? Will EOI carry forwarded to next financial year ? (Starting July 1st I believe)


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

congrats to all who got invited... and best of luck to those who are in line.....


----------



## Xainta (Jun 7, 2015)

*Awaiting EOI invitation ??*

Hi All,

Can anybody tell me that if there is a chance that i can get EOI skill select invitation for 189 or 190 (NSW) as i have logged EOI on 3rd June 2015 ? 

one can see my signatures for details.

Thanks in Advance





----------------------------------------------------------------
Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 | ACS: Submitted 30/05/2015 - Received 2/06/2015 | EOI (65 points) EOI-189, 190(NSW) Lodged: 3/06/2015 | EOI invitation: ???


----------



## Sim12 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello friends i have submitted my eoi on 15 may in 2631 in 489 fs any guesses when i can get invite


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Sim12 said:


> Hello friends i have submitted my eoi on 15 may in 2631 in 489 fs any guesses when i can get invite


My invite under job code 263111 and visa 489 FS took 5 months


----------



## doidoidoimybaby (Jun 3, 2015)

Anyone submitted EOI on 5th June with 60 points?
How long can I get my invitation?
Is it possible to get on 19th June?  
When you guys start health check? before lodge visa application or waiting for officer's require?


----------



## BIGJOJOTO (Jun 2, 2015)

doidoidoimybaby said:


> Anyone submitted EOI on 5th June with 60 points?
> How long can I get my invitation?
> Is it possible to get on 19th June?
> When you guys start health check? before lodge visa application or waiting for officer's require?


Sorry Mate! it's almost impossible to get your invitation the 19th, if you sent your EOI on the 5th, you should expect a wait just a bit longer than a month.

Immi is issuing only 1000 invitations this month (189 subclass) 500 the 5th of June and 500 the 19th. That complicates everything, it was announced a fee increase for the next Fiscal Year (July), so the plan is to keep as many applicants for the next year as it is possible. More money from Immigration $$$$

In a regular basis, Immi was inviting about 2000 applicants every month. In May, they reduced it to 1750 invitations and this month (June) they plan to invite only 1000. 

With 2000 applicants, the wait for 189 invitations was of about 25-30 days (EOI claiming 60 points), so the Visa date of effect in this month will be certainly longer.

But wait, things don't end up here! There are a great number of EOI waiting since a few months ago, those EOI from the occupations which reached their ceiling and that have a date of effect prior to yours will be invited before. That means that our chances become narrower after July.

Reckon you will not be invited before the 24th of July. Remember Australia's immigration generates great revenues in this country and they are way interested in you to pay a bit more!

Cheers mate!


----------



## doidoidoimybaby (Jun 3, 2015)

You are right man..I think I may need to wait after August..sighhhh
by the way, where did you see the news? they just plan to invite 1000 person this month.
Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## BIGJOJOTO (Jun 2, 2015)

doidoidoimybaby said:


> You are right man..I think I may need to wait after August..sighhhh
> by the way, where did you see the news? they just plan to invite 1000 person this month.
> Good luck everyone!!!


There you go mate!

June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect » SkillSelect Support

It was published last Sat night.

Cheers!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have VERY good chances with 65 points. BUT lets wait for the results of 22nd May and 5th June rounds to be published.


As they are going to roll out ONLY 500 invitations (subclass 189) for 19th June round *

June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect*







I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my PTE scores and finally I managed 79 and above in all sections.
> 
> ...


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't have 70 points, I am claiming 65 points


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just a typo from my side.


Even with 65 points you have very good chance.





I Want to be Aussie said:


> I don't have 70 points, I am claiming 65 points


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

BIGJOJOTO said:


> doidoidoimybaby said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone submitted EOI on 5th June with 60 points?
> ...



This is so not true that they are giving only 500 invites per round for more $$$

Below is the visa price from July 1. It's just 20-40$ increase which is nothing.

http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/budget/VAC-increases-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## BIGJOJOTO (Jun 2, 2015)

ikrammd said:


> This is so not true that they are giving only 500 invites per round for more $$$
> 
> Below is the visa price from July 1. It's just 20-40$ increase which is nothing.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/budget/VAC-increases-fact-sheet.pdf


Hello mate,

I feel this is a very naive comment. The truth is that Immigration here is a big deal in economy matters, and for AU Immi it is better to get more applicants paying a bit more instead of paying the same old fee. Don't you reckon?!

What represents to you a small rise, represents a huge income to AU government! Australian economy is certainly leveraged trough immigration. That's not a secret, so be prepared to see it when you come over!

Cheers,


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello,

What would be the fate of 263111 in the new SOL


----------



## BIGJOJOTO (Jun 2, 2015)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello,
> 
> What would be the fate of 263111 in the new SOL


Hi mate, 

I reckon the quota for Systems and Network Engineers will stay as it is at the moment. If you build your skills up in this occupation, you are likely to get a job quickly. It means that there are plenty of opportunities in this field (as long as you prepare properly to get a job). 

Once you get here, you'll probably meet some qualified software engineers and from other IT fields working at gas stations, restaurants or even cleaning offices. That's because some companies hire coders for short contracts or for casual roles, that is not a common case with Systems Engineers (It's what I've seen)!

As I said before, I feel we won't be seeing any change. Or at least, not in a near future. :fingerscrossed:

Cheers,


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

BIGJOJOTO said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I feel this is a very naive comment. The truth is that Immigration here is a big deal in economy matters, and for AU Immi it is better to get more applicants paying a bit more instead of paying the same old fee. Don't you reckon?!
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

I live in a so called Tax free country where fee can be changed overnight by not just 2-10% can also be 300% with no rules over financial year etc. If the fee is changed overnight you have to pay end of story. You like it you stay you don't like it leave 

Lets assume there is an increase in the visa fee by 30% which is not true as there has been an increase for 180-190 by (2.3%) I assume majority of the applicants would pay even if there is an increase by (40%) as moving to Australia is a big decision especially for the married applicants with or w/o kids. So much for relocation convincing each other when everything is on fine currently relocating elsewhere for the better future leaving behind parents,relatives, friends.

I agree Immi does makes good amount of $$$ via immigration but that's nothing when you compare it to the taxes you would pay when you live there. So instead of 2.3% increase they could have easily made it to 5% ( which will be negligible for 99% of the applicants) to recover the cost of the 500 less invites don't you think so ? This is why I did mention that fee hike is not the reason.


What I feel is that after computer programmers, accountants & system analyst occupation ceiling they don't have a good backlog if they give out 1000 applications they might not have anyone in Q. Not to forget out of 1000 every round 500+ were (Computer programmers and accountants)


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

BIGJOJOTO said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I reckon the quota for Systems and Network Engineers will stay as it is at the moment. If you build your skills up in this occupation, you are likely to get a job quickly. It means that there are plenty of opportunities in this field (as long as you prepare properly to get a job).
> 
> ...


I agree for 263111 as Australia is more on consulting than software development for the job opportunities I can see.

Harsh comment on software developers (Maybe that's bitter reality).


----------



## iajokhio (Apr 8, 2015)

I received invitation!!!!


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

iajokhio said:


> I received invitation!!!!


Congratulations


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Joining the group


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Most systems administration jobs requirement on seek VMWare or Citrix.

How to get these certifications?
Provide elaborate


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

help.for.pr said:


> Most systems administration jobs requirement on seek VMWare or Citrix.
> 
> How to get these certifications?
> Provide elaborate


What a question.

You do it, you get it


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hi Hiraman,

I am also in the same category of 263111. Would like to connect with you so that we can help eachothers in anyways.

Thanks,
PP


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

The new occupation ceiling has been announced for 2015-16 . It has 1986 seats available this year.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

I'm still in the process of getting skill assessment and IELTS. Does anyone know that it will be gone quickly?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

timfong said:


> The new occupation ceiling has been announced for 2015-16 . It has 1986 seats available this year.
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
> 
> I'm still in the process of getting skill assessment and IELTS. Does anyone know that it will be gone quickly?


The numbers are more this year. It's good.
Numbers usually dictates shortage level.

ACS have become very quick these days. I had got it in 10 days.
For language test don't go for ielts - it's tough and slow. Go for PTE.. It's easy and fast. Drop me an email n I'll send you the study material

Hiramansharma at gmail


----------



## geetsingh (Apr 22, 2015)

Dear Hiraman,

As per your post, the numbers have increased this year.

Are you referring to 1986 number for Computer Systems & Network Engineer(263111)?

Kindly guide, as what was the number for 2014-2015 & was the cap completely reached by June'2015?

Also, 1 more query, I will be applying for EOI in Oct'15, as by then I will be completing my 8 years of work ex by Sept end, which gives me extra 5 points.

Any idea, will it be reached by next 3 months??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> The numbers are more this year. It's good.
> Numbers usually dictates shortage level.
> 
> ACS have become very quick these days. I had got it in 10 days.
> ...


Thanks Hiraman. I have just sent an email to you. Cheers.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

geetsingh said:


> Dear Hiraman,
> 
> As per your post, the numbers have increased this year.
> 
> ...


Hi,
For 2014-2015 it was around 1768 and the invitation sent were somewhere around 1500 in the month of May15. 
Don't worry, the invites for 263111 do not depletes so fast.


----------



## vistad90 (Mar 22, 2015)

Invited today, 60 pts submitted on may 23rd


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

vistad90 said:


> Invited today, 60 pts submitted on may 23rd


Which visa code you submitted? I wonder I should go for 189 or 190 (NSW)? Which way is the quickest for now?

I only got 60 pt for 189 and 65 pt for 190.


----------



## vistad90 (Mar 22, 2015)

timfong said:


> Which visa code you submitted? I wonder I should go for 189 or 190 (NSW)? Which way is the quickest for now?
> 
> I only got 60 pt for 189 and 65 pt for 190.


I applied for 189 and will recommend it. Should not take more than 2 months.


----------



## kabeer786 (Mar 22, 2015)

Friends

I had filed for DIBP on 8th December 2014, Medicals and PCC 8th jan, and i have got the grant on 3rd of july..........really feeling happy and overwhelmed, the wait has finally paid off, please dont lose patience, i know its nerve wreaking and i have been there........but hang in.......better late than never........thank you all for being there for me and for the kind assuring words.....love you all and all the best.........planning to go to OZ in the month of October, if anyone is planning to go during that time to Melbourne and wants to share accommodation, please let me know..


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

kabeer786 said:


> Friends
> 
> I had filed for DIBP on 8th December 2014, Medicals and PCC 8th jan, and i have got the grant on 3rd of july..........really feeling happy and overwhelmed, the wait has finally paid off, please dont lose patience, i know its nerve wreaking and i have been there........but hang in.......better late than never........thank you all for being there for me and for the kind assuring words.....love you all and all the best.........planning to go to OZ in the month of October, if anyone is planning to go during that time to Melbourne and wants to share accommodation, please let me know..



8th December ??? Can you please share your timelines and Visa type..is it 189 or 190 and why the hell it should take this much time. There service standard says max three months from date of visa lodgement


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

timfong said:


> Which visa code you submitted? I wonder I should go for 189 or 190 (NSW)? Which way is the quickest for now?
> 
> I only got 60 pt for 189 and 65 pt for 190.


Hi Tim,

Go for 189.
It is highly recommended.

I also had the similar score.


----------



## Zubair89 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I would need some guidance in couple of question. Your help is much appreciated.

1. My agent have submitted an EOI for me with 65 points for 263111 on 15-july, what are the chances i will get invited in august round?

2. My agent emailed me EOI record as a proof of EOI submission, can anybody share how does it look like. Mine does not show any points rather it only shows details.

3. I am planning to marry in a week time, if my eoi gets updated after that, does it effect or delay getting invitation, cause of later dates.


----------



## parv0102 (Jul 17, 2015)

55 +5 points FOR 190 nsw, submitted on 12/03/2015. Computer System and Network Engineer 263111. Any chances to invitation.?


----------



## aliafzal502 (Jul 6, 2014)

Zubair89 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would need some guidance in couple of question. Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> ...


You will surely get an invite in next round, and according to my assessment even if you update your EOI after marriage you will get invitation in coming round.


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on 12th July 2015 for 263111. What are the chances of invitation in the August round ?

The reason I am asking this is since I have ausie work experience (approved by ACS) for a year that I can add to the application to make it 70. But then that would mean showing all my payslips, tax returns et al. I am being a bit lazy about doing all this and also a bit reluctant cause I am a business (contractor) for tax purpose, and it could further delay the wait time of my VISA. So would 70 point make a substantial difference ??

Alternatively, I have a VISA, which allows me to work here full time till the end of September. And I don't feel like its going to be the end of the world, if I don't get an invite in the august intake.


----------



## Zubair89 (Jul 15, 2015)

We both are in thy same both, I applied on 15th July though and gonna update it soon after getting married in week time. But I hope we both will get invite. Btw I too have got graduate visa till sept next year.


----------



## vish1989 (Mar 20, 2015)

Zubair89 said:


> We both are in thy same both, I applied on 15th July though and gonna update it soon after getting married in week time. But I hope we both will get invite. Btw I too have got graduate visa till sept next year.


hope so bro . Goodluck to us . btw what UNI did you do your degree from ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

*For your own safety, please do not post personal information, phone numbers or email addresses on the open forum. You have no idea who might answer you or why*


----------



## barney83 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi All,

I am also going to apply for 263111 and it will be through NSW SS because i only have 55 + 5 NSW SS if i get the invitation. Looking through all the pages here, i saw a few people applied for NSW sponsor from Feb 15 onwards and still waiting for approval from NSW SS. Judging from this trend, does NSW SS doesn't favor 263111 job? Looks like 189 is the only way to so called guarantee an invitation if you can get 60 points with out any SS points.

Does anyone here know someone or may be you are the one that got an invitaiton from NSW SS? I would like to know what sort of waiting period will it be roughly. I certainly hope its not more than a year. Please share your experience with us here. Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NSW has started this NEW SS Process from February 2015.


*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 3-4 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


*NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:*

* a candidate's DIBP points score
* then their English ability and then
* their skilled employment.

Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.




barney83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also going to apply for 263111 and it will be through NSW SS because i only have 55 + 5 NSW SS if i get the invitation. Looking through all the pages here, i saw a few people applied for NSW sponsor from Feb 15 onwards and still waiting for approval from NSW SS. Judging from this trend, does NSW SS doesn't favor 263111 job? Looks like 189 is the only way to so called guarantee an invitation if you can get 60 points with out any SS points.
> 
> Does anyone here know someone or may be you are the one that got an invitaiton from NSW SS? I would like to know what sort of waiting period will it be roughly. I certainly hope its not more than a year. Please share your experience with us here. Thanks.


----------



## pranav_1981 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi..

MY Code :- 263111 ( NSW With 60 Point)

EOI Submission Date:- 17-May-2015

Invitation :- ??

Please advice


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I got my Grant Today for me, my son and my wife. 

Thanks to each one of you for helping me in one way or the other.

:lalala::lalala::second::cheer2::violin:


----------



## Zubair89 (Jul 15, 2015)

Congrats mate, were you all onshore or offshore at the time of decision?


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Friends,

EOI submitted for 263111 and waiting for invite with 60 points. pls suggest when i can expect invite? possible month ? or round?


----------



## nedian123 (Jul 25, 2015)

*eoi for 263111 (24-07-2015)*

Hello,

Syncing up with people submitted eoi in July 2015...for tracking. Any chances to get invite in the August round ?

I will loose 5 points after 26072015, will it impact during the invite process ? or points will be considered when EOI submitted....

Cheers,

Ak

189 - 60 point
190 - 65 points
263111
EOI submission - (24-07-2015)
ACS +ve
IELTS - (S:7, L:7, R:7.5, W:6.5)


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

I also just submitted my EOI with 60 pts under subclass 189.


----------



## Zubair89 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just quick question folks, what time will the invites be sent out. Is there any specific time or it can be anytime on Monday between 9-5? Thanks


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Zubair89 said:


> Just quick question folks, what time will the invites be sent out. Is there any specific time or it can be anytime on Monday between 9-5? Thanks


I read in some forum that it will be 00:00 Australian time, that is between 7:30 - 8:00 PM Indian time on 2nd August


----------



## Praveen433 (Mar 3, 2015)

Any one with 60 points got invite today under 263111 category in July?
I submitted on July 2nd with 60 points for 263111


----------



## ssp.ss81 (Aug 2, 2015)

EOI Submitted on July31 & Received Invite for 263111 with 65 points, Thanks for everyone's support


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Anybody got invite for 263111 with 60 points?


----------



## inquisitiveme (Sep 19, 2013)

Is there anyone waiting for an invite for more than 2 months?


----------



## taranjeet (Jul 31, 2015)

i got EOI OK under 263111 on 3-Aug under 189


----------



## nedian123 (Jul 25, 2015)

*Aug 2015 invite*

taranjeet / ssp.ss81 congrats. Can you let us know your points and eoi submission date ?

Anyone out there received SS invite ?

Regards,

Ak

189 - 55 points | 190 - 60 points | 263111 | EOI submission - (24-07-2015) | ACS +ve | IELTS - (S:7, L:7, R:7.5, W:6.5)


----------



## Ameen21 (Aug 4, 2015)

*System Admin to Computer Network System egineer*

Hello All ,

I need your valuable suggestion as to understand where exactly i stand in terms of possibilities ,My ACS assessment for system administrator is completed on 22 august 2014 saying "the following employment after September 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (system administrator ) comparable to AQF diploma with major in computing considering my vendor certification .I would like to know if its possible to do reassessment now including couple of changes like job code (need to change to computer network and system engineer ) also need to add current employment details ..However i observed ACS has no longer accept vendor certification ..Please help with your valuable suggestion


----------



## nedian123 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi Ameen,

You can PM your email id, i can send you the links for more understanding of the ACS process...

FYI ACS only considers Cisco and Microsoft certifications...

Let me know if you have any other concerns.

R/ AK


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

Any one got Invite for 60 points? I am planning to apply this month, what are the chances of getting Invite in Sep/Oct?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

venki4560 said:


> Any one got Invite for 60 points? I am planning to apply this month, what are the chances of getting Invite in Sep/Oct?



With 60 points you would definitely get an invite, but after around a month's time from submission. Candidate with 65 n above gets it in lesser time. 

I had applied on 9th April with 60 pts. n got an invite on 7th May 2015


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> With 60 points you would definitely get an invite, but after around a month's time from submission. Candidate with 65 n above gets it in lesser time.
> 
> I had applied on 9th April with 60 pts. n got an invite on 7th May 2015


But I am applying for 190-NSW


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

venki4560 said:


> But I am applying for 190-NSW


Even when u have 60 you get additional 5 from state. I don't know about the timelines buddy.


----------



## barney83 (Jul 16, 2015)

venki4560 said:


> But I am applying for 190-NSW


Hi Venki4560,

When did you submitted this for EOI?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey hi 

Congrats on ur visa!!

I needed a little help here. I am from pakistan but reside in ksa. We will be sending our docs to ACS in a week or so. We will be applying for 263111. Can u tell me how much points will we score in education and experience? I mean how much ACS will evaluate.
My hubby has 11 years experience as systems engineer and has a Masters degree in computer science. And how long does ACS usually take?
He has scored band 7 in ielts.

we just want to have a rough idea of our points. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## taranjeet (Jul 31, 2015)

ACS doesn't take into consideration the experience of first 2 years of a person's carrier.
With rest stats i think your hubby will be able to make 65 points under sub-class 189 if his age is 32-29 years....best of luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2015)

taranjeet said:


> ACS doesn't take into consideration the experience of first 2 years of a person's carrier.
> With rest stats i think your hubby will be able to make 65 points under sub-class 189 if his age is 32-29 years....best of luck


Thanks for your reply. Hubby is trying PTE-A to score higher in order to get points atleast 70. Fingers scrossed!!

It means acc to his qualification we are applying in the right ANZECO code.


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

Praveen433 said:


> Any one with 60 points got invite today under 263111 category in July?
> I submitted on July 2nd with 60 points for 263111


Hi mate, did you get invitation in Aug?


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Even when u have 60 you get additional 5 from state. I don't know about the timelines buddy.


Hi Hiraman,

I have 55+5 SS.


----------



## abiisharma (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Friends,

If someone can please guide me. I want to go for ACS assesment.

I am Computer Science Graudate (3 years bachelors degree) and I have five years of experience in Computer Network and Systems Engineer ANZSCO 263111. 

Can you please guide, for how many years I will be able to claim points after deduction.

Details

April, 2006 - April 2009 : B.Sc (Computer Science) - 3 years

Nov, 2009 - July, 2012 : Company 1, ANZSCO 263111, 2 years 7 months

Feb,2013 - July,2015 : Company 2, ANZSCO 263111, 2 years 5 months

I would be very thankful, if you can please analyse my roles and responsibilities for the Computer Network and Systems Engineer ANZSCO 263111. It is similar to system Administrator but I have computer and network operations too.

Company 1 (2009 - 2012) :

Below are major roles and responsibilities with Company 1, ANZSCO 263111:-

Roles and Responsibilities:

•	Responsible for day to day System Administration activities which includes Incident Management (handling Server Alerts, tickets), Problem Management (Handling Outages) and Change Management (Performing Change requests).
•	As team member responsible for maintaining 4000+ servers across four data centers and providing 24X7 support to various environments which includes Testing, Development, Disaster Recovery and Production Environment.
•	Co-ordinate with Application and Database Administration Teams for server performance tuning, severs latest patch level and scheduling various maintenance works.
•	Verification and acceptance of new servers coming into production and managing Server Side Networking, Storage Management and System Hardening.
•	Responsible for testing and performing upgrades, patching, package installation on servers and creation of implementation plan.
•	Coordinating with Hardware, Operating System and System Software Vendors to maintain maximum uptime of various servers.
•	Automation of system health checks monitoring through shell scripts.
•	Preparing and Maintaining documentation, Implementation Plans and Instructions and Operating Procedures related to Information Technology Infrastructure environment.
•	Good understanding of Information Technology Infrastructure Library (ITIL) process and following the principles in solutions implementing.



Company 2 (2013 - 2015) :

Roles and responsibilities with Company 2, ANZSCO 263111:-

•	Managing/Troubleshooting Windows/Linux/UNIX Servers and computers for the client.
•	Information Technology Infrastructure Optimization, Storage and Capacity Planning
•	Monitoring network traffic, troubleshooting issues and planning activity to ensure continued integrity and optimal network performance from machine side.
•	Managing Production environment backups on disks and tape libraries.
•	Providing system administration support on UNIX/Linux/Windows machines.
•	Coordinating with database and application teams for performance tuning and database cloning.
•	Coordinating with client and vendor for server and storage migrations.
•	Managing server side network and routing protocols.
•	Troubleshooting problems reported by users. 
•	Monitoring servers and their networks to ensure security and availability to specific users.
•	Administer server, storage switches, storage, printer configurations, security updates and patches.
•	Make recommendations for future upgrades related to performance and security environment.
•	Storage switches configuration.
•	Managing HP EVA Storage, 3PAR and its configuration with zero detection thin provisioning.
•	Customer interaction and requirement gathering for system modification.
•	Monitoring tool configuration and checking daily reports of the server.
•	Responsible for maintaining agreed Service Level Agreement (SLA) for client. 
•	Attending meetings on new requirements and implementation.
•	Coordinating with vendors for critical issue solutions and root cause.
•	Good understanding of Information Technology Infrastructure Library (ITIL) process and following the principles in solutions implementing.


----------



## abhionnet (Aug 10, 2015)

abiisharma,

The responsibilities for 263111 and 262113 (Systems Administrator) are somewhat similar and it seems your responsibilities will be assessed as suitable for 263111. However, you can increase your chances by looking at the ANZSCO descriptions for these codes and choose appropriate wording (if you are yet to obtain the experience/roles/responsibilities letters). ACS may deduct 2 to 4 years depending on the assessment of your degree. So you can expect a maximum of 5 points for experience and 15 points for your degree.

Best of Luck!

Abhi
Skilled - Subclass - 189/190 | Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111

06/06/2015 - ACS App. Submitted (RPL)
15/06/2015 - ACS Result 
16/06/2015 - VETASSESS PTA Submitted 
22/07/2015 - PTE 1st Attempt: L 87 R 86 W 90 S 67 (Need 79+ for 189)

Next Steps
29/08/2015 - PTE 2nd Attempt (and hopefully last!)
XX/XX/2015 - EOI
XX/XX/2015 - Invite | 
XX/XX/2015 - Application submission
XX/XX/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents upload
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## Maxpayne2014 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied for the 489 FS visa and wanted to know when would be a approximate time frame when a CO be allocated to me and is worth calling up the office of the DIBP before a CO is allocated and is it better to wait for some time ??

Also my current visa application status is only showing as Application received.

Request for some senior/experienced/experts on the subject matter to kindly advise and guide me what needs to be done.
Request for your guidance and advice on the same
______________________________________________________________________

IELTS - 07/02/2015 (L-7.5/ W-6.5/ R-6.5/S-7.0 – Overall – 7.0)
ACS applied – 08/06/2015
ACS Positive – 25/06/2015
EOI (SOL – 263111) – 26/06/2015 –65 points
Invite – 06/07/2015
Visa applied – 06/07/2015
Documents uploaded on – 12/07/2015, 21/07/2015
Medicals done and uploaded on – 15/07/2015
PCC 1 (India) – 12/07/2015
PCC 2 (Oman) – 14/08/2015
Current application status – Application received
CO - ??
Grant - ??
________________________________________________________________


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Maxpayne2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for the 489 FS visa and wanted to know when would be a approximate time frame when a CO be allocated to me and is worth calling up the office of the DIBP before a CO is allocated and is it better to wait for some time ??
> 
> ...


Hi Max,

Do you think the coming round is positive?


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

venki4560 said:


> Any one got Invite for 60 points? I am planning to apply this month, what are the chances of getting Invite in Sep/Oct?


Same quiz with you mate, I am waiting for the acs assessment now *_*


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

*ACS assessment*



Gloria121 said:


> Same quiz with you mate, I am waiting for the acs assessment now *_*


I have applied for ACS in 28th june 2015 with 5 employment episode and RPL... yet i have not received any response. i have applied through agent.


Any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

anulpr said:


> I have applied for ACS in 28th june 2015 with 5 employment episode and RPL... yet i have not received any response. i have applied through agent.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there, I am using qualifications, not sure about ur case, but I will give a post as I received


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> Hi there, I am using qualifications, not sure about ur case, but I will give a post as I received


Thanks for your reply ! Gloria


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

anulpr said:


> Thanks for your reply ! Gloria


I will try to file my Wii this week with 60, 2631,189. Finger crossed for next September round.!!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

abiisharma said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> If someone can please guide me. I want to go for ACS assesment.
> 
> ...


I had also applied under the same ANZSCO 263111. ACS evaluated my BCA (Bachelor in Computers) as major in computing. But they deducted 4 years of experience from the total experience that I claimed.
ACS says that if your education if closely related to the ANSZCO code and its a major, then they deduct 2 years and if the education if not closely related then they deduct 4 years. I also couldn't understand how they deducted my 4 years but that's the way ACS works. You can calculate yours accordingly.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Friends, 

I applied on 25th july for 189 with 60 points. please let me know is there any chance that i might get invite in sept ? Thanks


----------



## bilcat (Jul 28, 2015)

there is no certain answer for that. we should wait and see.
but according to the trend you will most probably get the invitation in the september round.
check it out here:

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-3-august-2015-round-results.aspx




rj2309 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I applied on 25th july for 189 with 60 points. please let me know is there any chance that i might get invite in sept ? Thanks


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks bro, all the best to you too.. cheers


----------



## nedian123 (Jul 25, 2015)

I am also having confusion regarding applying for SS ? I have kept any State option in the EOI application submitted on 24/07/2015, does this mean that i have to wait till i get SS from any of the states or do i need to apply for SS ?

I checked SS on NSW website and found below, which clearly mentions that you need to wait after EOI submission, but i need to mention NSW instead of ANY in order to get an invite. Pls share your experiences ?
################################
Ensure that you meet 190 visa criteria
Record your details in an EOI in SkillSelect 
Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa
You do not need to contact NSW after submitting your EOI
#################################

Victoria SS works bit difference as per their website, we need to first apply for nomination and once accepted then submit EOI with Victoria SS option and inform back to them.....

Pls share your experience and would you suggest changing EOI Any SS option to specific State ?

Regards,

263111 | 189 - 55 points | 190 - 60 points | ACS +ve | IELTS - (S:7, L:7, R:7.5,W:6.5) | EOI submission - 24-07-2015 | Invite: ??


Moderator message. Please do not use text speak.


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

nedian123 said:


> I am also having confusion regarding applying for SS ? I have kept any State option in the EOI application submitted on 24/07/2015, does this mean that i have to wait till i get SS from any of the states or do i need to apply for SS ?
> 
> I checked SS on NSW website and found below, which clearly mentions that you need to wait after EOI submission, but i need to mention NSW instead of ANY in order to get an invite. Pls share your experiences ?
> ################################
> ...



Thats true, until and unless you get an EOI acceptance from any state you will not be allowed to apply further. In order to get NSW invitation you should consider selecting NSW in the list which will give extra priority in comparison to others who have not selected NSW in the state list. 

For me I have 2 EOI's using 2 different email ID's one with 190 NSW and other with 189 independent


----------



## mahender8 (Oct 8, 2013)

Friends, 

I applied for EOI acceptance on 21st July 2015 for 190 with 60 points(55+5 state sponser) for NSW. please let me know is there any chance that i might get EOI acceptance in sept or when???/

Thanks


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

We all are in the same boat, good luck for you Paa jee.


----------



## nedian123 (Jul 25, 2015)

Furqan said:


> We all are in the same boat, good luck for you Paa jee.


What you guys think of lodging multiple EOIs with different States instead of one EOI with ANY option..

Regards,

Ak

___________________________________________________________________
263111 | 189 - 55 points | 190 - 60 points | ACS +ve | IELTS - (S:7, L:7, R:7.5,W:6.5,O:7) | EOI submission - 24-07-2015 | Invite: ??


----------



## mahender8 (Oct 8, 2013)

Furqan said:


> We all are in the same boat, good luck for you Paa jee.


Hi Furqan,

Can we check anywhere what is the status or what going on..


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

nedian123 said:


> What you guys think of lodging multiple EOIs with different States instead of one EOI with ANY option..
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...





you should take PTE exam, you have good chances to get 65 each, hence reach to 65 points.

with 65 my EOI was selected within 10 days.


----------



## Bruce Bai (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi all friends
This is my situation:
263111 | 189 - 55 points | 190 - 60 points EOI submission - 21-05-2015 

waiting for 190~ and trying to get IELTS7777~


----------



## mahender8 (Oct 8, 2013)

zebust said:


> you should take PTE exam, you have good chances to get 65 each, hence reach to 65 points.
> 
> with 65 my EOI was selected within 10 days.


Hi Zebust,

Can u guide how to prepare for PTE...to fet good score..




Moderator message. Please do not use text speak. See rule 6.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I applied on 25th july for 189 with 60 points. please let me know is there any chance that i might get invite in sept ? Thanks


how is going mate


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

mahender8 said:


> Hi Zebust,
> 
> Can u guide how to prepare for PTE...to fet good score..
> 
> ...


There are some practice test available online, you must go through those tests. These will get you familiar with the exam pattern. without familiarity with exam pattern it might get very tough for you. I performed very bad in speaking, because on many occasions i fumbled, became clueless, whats going on sort of situation. but luckily i somehow crossed 65

Rest of it is simply test of you ability to speak, write, listen and read just like IELTS, with different type of questions.


----------



## yoman (Sep 10, 2015)

Does anybody use agent for their 189 or 190 visa of 263111 ?


----------



## yoman (Sep 10, 2015)

zebust said:


> There are some practice test available online, you must go through those tests. These will get you familiar with the exam pattern. without familiarity with exam pattern it might get very tough for you. I performed very bad in speaking, because on many occasions i fumbled, became clueless, whats going on sort of situation. but luckily i somehow crossed 65
> 
> Rest of it is simply test of you ability to speak, write, listen and read just like IELTS, with different type of questions.


Speaking is the most hardest part in PTE.


----------



## mahender8 (Oct 8, 2013)

zebust said:


> There are some practice test available online, you must go through those tests. These will get you familiar with the exam pattern. without familiarity with exam pattern it might get very tough for you. I performed very bad in speaking, because on many occasions i fumbled, became clueless, whats going on sort of situation. but luckily i somehow crossed 65
> 
> Rest of it is simply test of you ability to speak, write, listen and read just like IELTS, with different type of questions.


Hi zebust,

Can u provide links for preparation for all modules///


----------



## mahender8 (Oct 8, 2013)

Can anybody guide what is better choice????

1) Wait for EOI invitation from NSW as i have 60 points(55+5 state sponser) for NSW. and what are chances

or

2) Go for PTE for better score...


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

mahender8 said:


> Can anybody guide what is better choice????
> 
> 1) Wait for EOI invitation from NSW as i have 60 points(55+5 state sponser) for NSW. and what are chances
> 
> ...


Hi Friend,

It will be good, if you can give one more try to PTE, as NSW is anyways overcrowded. With more points you will definitely have higher probability to get invite soon.


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Bruce Bai said:


> Hi all friends
> This is my situation:
> 263111 | 189 - 55 points | 190 - 60 points EOI submission - 21-05-2015
> 
> waiting for 190~ and trying to get IELTS7777~




I would suggest you to try for 7 in each / 65 each in PTE.190 is good but still 189 is OPEN for all mate.....

I prepared MCmillan PTE Plus and academic guide...use BBC android app for listening ..hope all this should help you...

I just submitted my EOI with 60 points but no luck on september draw..hopefully by next i should get .....all the best


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

rj2309 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I applied on 25th july for 189 with 60 points. please let me know is there any chance that i might get invite in sept ? Thanks




HI Raj,

Did you receive an Invite? I have submitted EOI on 6th of September with 60 points and looking for the trend in Network engineers invite.

I think there are only few 65 points EOI for Computer Network...Seniors please add comments..

Thanks
Vasanth


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

v.vasanth19 said:


> HI Raj,
> 
> Did you receive an Invite? I have submitted EOI on 6th of September with 60 points and looking for the trend in Network engineers invite.
> 
> ...


I have submitted on EOI on 1st Sep with 60 points for 263111. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

mahender8 said:


> Hi Furqan,
> 
> Can we check anywhere what is the status or what going on..


Coming Monday, hopefully, immi will post the updates for how many invites they sent for 7th Sep. no other tool, I know off.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

nedian123 said:


> What you guys think of lodging multiple EOIs with different States instead of one EOI with ANY option..


Sorry, don't know, I myself applied with NSW only in 190.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

i got my invitation on 7th september


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

vasanth, 

you might get it next month. there are good chances.there are very few 65 pointers. i have got mine on 7th sept


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi rj2309
when did you applied for EOI and with how many points ?


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Furqan,

Raj applied on July 25th with 60 points for 189. invited in sep... 

I submitted Eoi sep 6 with 60 points for 189 ..awaiting invite

I think we all should add signature,but I don't know how to do that in this forum like others.. Seniors help me here pls....


Thanks
Vasanth


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

To add a signature
Click on your name at the top right
In the top center, go for quick links and than edit your signature 

Best of luck for the invite.


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Furqan said:


> To add a signature
> Click on your name at the top right
> In the top center, go for quick links and than edit your signature
> 
> Best of luck for the invite.



Thanks Furgan......


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

v.vasanth19 said:


> Furqan,
> 
> Raj applied on July 25th with 60 points for 189. invited in sep...
> 
> ...


Hey there ... If Raj applied on 25th July with 60 points, then that mean that cuttoff date was around 25th July for 60 pointers .... then why this Sachin guy keeps on claiming that he submitted EOI on 16th July and didn't get invite ....


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Hey there ... If Raj applied on 25th July with 60 points, then that mean that cuttoff date was around 25th July for 60 pointers .... then why this Sachin guy keeps on claiming that he submitted EOI on 16th July and didn't get invite ....


@Sachin,

You may need to respond with EOI submitted and Date of Edit as well. That should help us all to get more clarity.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Do we an agreement on cutoff date for 60 points for Sep? It is getting confusing now!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Only update on SkillSelect website will provide crystal clear picture of what was the actual cuttoff date and how many invites have been sent for 2631 and other occupations ... so will have to wait for the official update to avoid any confusion ....


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Only update on SkillSelect website will provide crystal clear picture of what was the actual cuttoff date and how many invites have been sent for 2631 and other occupations ... so will have to wait for the official update to avoid any confusion ....


Do we get information about cut-off date from immi website? I only know how to get information regarding number of invites being sent.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

jibzz said:


> Do we get information about cut-off date from immi website? I only know how to get information regarding number of invites being sent.


Hey, The infomation will be on "skillselect.gov.au" --> invitation rounds --> previous invitation round --> 7the September round. 
Once skillslect site gets updated we will know what was cuttoff dates and how many invites have been sent for every occupation


----------



## mahender8 (Oct 8, 2013)

indergreat said:


> Hey, The infomation will be on "skillselect.gov.au" --> invitation rounds --> previous invitation round --> 7the September round.
> Once skillslect site gets updated we will know what was cuttoff dates and how many invites have been sent for every occupation


Hi,

Is there any update on invitation or cutoff dates???


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

I forgot to update this post to give more information to all fellows, I've got invitation in Sept. Now, I have to wait my new born baby passport release in order to submit my application. Hope all goes well.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

mahender8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any update on invitation or cutoff dates???


There is no update on the official skillselect website yet, but from the different posts I have read, I think the cutoff date was either 24th July or 26th July


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

timfong said:


> I forgot to update this post to give more information to all fellows, I've got invitation in Sept. Now, I have to wait my new born baby passport release in order to submit my application. Hope all goes well.


Congratulations buddy, and all the best for the future


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

If cutoff date is nearly 24 July than I can expect invitation for 189 on OCT5.

Well wishes for everyone waiting for their invites.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Furqan said:


> If cutoff date is nearly 24 July than I can expect invitation for 189 on OCT5.
> 
> Well wishes for everyone waiting for their invites.


Yes, hopefully you should get it in the coming round ...


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Yes, hopefully you should get it in the coming round ...


You mean to say "WE" will get the invite in coming round  (hopefully)


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Does that likely mean who submitted EOI with 60 points in the month of September will get invite in November?


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Most likely yes


----------



## identifier (Sep 17, 2015)

I have also submitted my EOI on September 14th for 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) . My points are 55 + 5(NSW). Usually how long is it going to take to get an invitation from NSW for our field ?


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

I think it will take more than 5 months to get invite for NSW SS.Because most of us has opted for NSW Sponsorship with 60+5 too though we have 60 points under 189.

Hope it helps.


----------



## identifier (Sep 17, 2015)

v.vasanth19 said:


> I think it will take more than 5 months to get invite for NSW SS.Because most of us has opted for NSW Sponsorship with 60+5 too though we have 60 points under 189.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thank you for your reply , I think I have to get a bet score in the language test and increase my points by 10 . my current EOI is with IELTS 6.


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes...That would help you to get your invite sooner..


----------



## identifier (Sep 17, 2015)

v.vasanth19 said:


> Yes...That would help you to get your invite sooner..


Hmm , yes but that is a most challenges part of it


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

You can get it mate... I have appeared for exams 6 time s.....All the best


----------



## identifier (Sep 17, 2015)

v.vasanth19 said:


> You can get it mate... I have appeared for exams 6 time s.....All the best


I appeared for PTE-A last week without any preparation and knowing the exam properly . I got L54 R53 S52 W61 on the first try. I will try it once again and will see the outcome


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes...stick with PTE. NO to IELTS.

I had it cleared with PTE not IELTS McMillan test plus is a good resource and refer nicemathan (guy from this forum but other thread) will help you achieve your score.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Do you remember some of Answer Short Questions??

If yes, plz post here or PTE thread. I have posted few of mine. It will help us to collect as much questions.

Thanks,


identifier said:


> I appeared for PTE-A last week without any preparation and knowing the exam properly . I got L54 R53 S52 W61 on the first try. I will try it once again and will see the outcome


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey everyone, the results for 7th September round are out. The cut off date was 27th July. There will be two invitation rounds with a gap of 2 weeks from next month. And the rounds for October will be on 9th October and 23rd October instead of just 5th October. The number of invitations have been reduced from 2300 per month to 2000 per month, divided equally between these two round i.e. 1000 per round. And Only 176 invites have been sent for 263111 on the 7th September round


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes I do see that now..thanks for the heads up.

Will the number of invitation to Network will reduce on subsequent rounds?


----------



## identifier (Sep 17, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Hey everyone, the results for 7th September round are out. The cut off date was 27th July. There will be two invitation rounds with a gap of 2 weeks from next month. And the rounds for October will be on 9th October and 23rd October instead of just 5th October. The number of invitations have been reduced from 2300 per month to 2000 per month, divided equally between these two round i.e. 1000 per round. And Only 176 invites have been sent for 263111 on the 7th September round


is it same for 190 ?


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

identifier said:


> is it same for 190 ?


It includes State Sponsorship and 189 category .


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

identifier said:


> is it same for 190 ?


These dates and invites do not apply to 190, as it is State Sponsorship. These are only for 189 (Skilled - Independent) and 489 (Skilled - Regional Provisional) subclasses. Though the dates and facts I mentioned are just for 189


----------



## mahender8 (Oct 8, 2013)

indergreat said:


> These dates and invites do not apply to 190, as it is State Sponsorship. These are only for 189 (Skilled - Independent) and 489 (Skilled - Regional Provisional) subclasses. Though the dates and facts I mentioned are just for 189


Hi Indergreat,

what are my chance of getting invite based on information in my signature.

__________________
__________________
263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) 
190 (55+5 points NSW) 
IELTS (LRWS--6.5,6,6,6.5)
ACS Lodged- 16/07/2015 +Ve - 20/07/2015
EOI lodged - 21/July/2015
Invitation - ? 
VISA lodged - ? 
CO - ? 
Visa Grant |


----------



## geetsingh (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi All,

A small query - 

Do we have to show the funds at time of filling EOI under 189?

In my case a family of 3(myself, wife & a child), funds of 35000$ minimum??

Is showing of funds starts from the date when we file EOI, means is it mandate to show funds while filing EOI too?


Any fast reply would help soon.


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi....

No fund proof is required at the time of EOI.

I'M not sure in the stage of visa processing.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

For any category of Permanent Residence, there is no requirement to prove funds availability. You just need to pay the mandatory fee during visa process!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

mahender8 said:


> Hi Indergreat,
> 
> what are my chance of getting invite based on information in my signature.


Sorry buddy, but I am not not following NSW nomination, so wont be able to answer your query


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

mahender8

Sorry to say that,It is really difficult to get NSW nomination with 60 points. I would suggest you to give one more try for IELTS (since you have done it earlier). You may also consider PTE as well.

We don't really have data to track how and when NSW will release nomination.

Thanks
Vasanth


----------



## abhionnet (Aug 10, 2015)

*WhatsApp group for 263111*

Please PM me your name and mobile number to participate in WhatsApp group for 263111 aspirants!


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Abhi

I just sent you mine....thanks


----------



## panna (Sep 16, 2015)

Dear
I have also applied EOI on 10-Sep-2015 with 55+5 points NSW & 55+10 points NSW-SS....
Dont know what's going happen......
Can any one help me with, when to expect the the EOI invitation?
Best Regards


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Can someone share the number of invites sent for the month of July, August and September regarding 189 please. (for 263111 only)


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Furqan said:


> Can someone share the number of invites sent for the month of July, August and September regarding 189 please. (for 263111 only)


Hey, I don't remember the number of invites sent in July. But after the August the number was 304, if we divide equaly, then roughly 152 for July and 152 for August. After September the total is 480, meaning 176 invites for September round


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Means for 9 OCT round, roughly 75-80 invites would given, its a tough call ...yeah


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Furqan said:


> Means for 9 OCT round, roughly 75-80 invites would given, its a tough call ...yeah


yup seems like that .... seems like it'll be more of a 65 pointers show on 9th OCT


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

If I wont get invited on 9th OCT, than I would be claiming points for my partner's skill as well by getting Ielts 6 in each (ACS already +ve),


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Furqan said:


> If I wont get invited on 9th OCT, than I would be claiming points for my partner's skill as well by getting Ielts 6 in each (ACS already +ve),


Since your EOI date of effect is 10/8, there are 99% chance that you'll be invited in 23 Oct round, if not 9th Oct


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Since your EOI date of effect is 10/8, there are 99% chance that you'll be invited in 23 Oct round, if not 9th Oct




Do you know if Vendor Certification grants me more 10 points even I have been assessed as meeting requirements in ACS education?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

mrIgor said:


> Do you know if Vendor Certification grants me more 10 points even I have been assessed as meeting requirements in ACS education?


What vendor certification are you talking about? What have you been assessed by ACS for?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

indergreat said:


> What vendor certification are you talking about? What have you been assessed by ACS for?


I want to upgrade my current certification to Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert. I have been assessed by Diploma. MCSE will give me more points in this case?


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

mrIgor said:


> I want to upgrade my current certification to Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert. I have been assessed by Diploma. MCSE will give me more points in this case?


I believe you will not get extra points in this case. My CCIE certificate was assessed equivalent to AQF Diploma with a major in computing. Since i already had a Bachelors degree, I was not awarded extra points for my certifications!


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

jibzz said:


> I believe you will not get extra points in this case. My CCIE certificate was assessed equivalent to AQF Diploma with a major in computing. Since i already had a Bachelors degree, I was not awarded extra points for it!


Thanks. Since you were assessed as Bachelor, so you earned 20 points, but any more points?


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

mrIgor said:


> Thanks. Since you were assessed as Bachelor, so you earned 20 points, but any more points?


Bachelor gives you 15 points. My points breakdown is :

Age: 30
English: 10
Qualification: 15
Experience: 5 (2 years were deducted from my experience )


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

jibzz said:


> Bachelor gives you 15 points. My points breakdown is :
> 
> Age: 30
> English: 10
> ...


So I didn't get lucky. Because my points breakdown is:

Age: 28
English: I am struggling working hard to get IELTS 7
Qualification: 10
Experience: 5 (8 years were deducted from my experience)

Help me with their phrase ?

"If you would like to change your application type to RPL as recommended and your RPL was successful the skilled date would be reported on as May 2012."


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

mrIgor said:


> So I didn't get lucky. Because my points breakdown is:
> 
> Age: 28
> English: I am struggling working hard to get IELTS 7
> ...


Go through below link:
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/12659/Recognition-of-Prior-Learning-RPL.pdf

The reasons for RPL can be either degree qualification does not contain ICT content or applicant do not have tertiary qualifications. In your case, I believe first cause damaged your case!

I recommend to go with PTE instead of IELTS as it will be an easy sailing to get 65 in each of the modules!


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks. In my case they said "Your qualifications have been assessed as meeting the ACS educational requirements, however we would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) in order to be awarded an earlier skilled level requirement met date."

Don't they assessed me as ICT?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

PTE, nice to hear. thanks


----------



## akram (Oct 14, 2009)

Is there any center in Pakistan to take PTE A test....Especially in Punjab Lahore or Islamabad


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

akram said:


> Is there any center in Pakistan to take PTE A test....Especially in Punjab Lahore or Islamabad


No there is no center in Islamabad or Punjab. What you can do is send an Email to [email protected] and they will contact local center of your convenience to arrange for this exam, if possible. I did it for one of Aruba Networks exam and somehow they managed to schedule it in Rawalpindi! 

But since PTE requires special setup, I am not sure if they can help or not!


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Also found the link to request in case you cant find a test center near you:
https://www.formstack.com/forms/Pearson-capacity_request__partners__copy_2


----------



## akram (Oct 14, 2009)

jibzz said:


> No there is no center in Islamabad or Punjab. What you can do is send an Email to [email protected] and they will contact local center of your convenience to arrange for this exam, if possible. I did it for one of Aruba Networks exam and somehow they managed to schedule it in Rawalpindi!
> 
> But since PTE requires special setup, I am not sure if they can help or not!


Thanks for your kind reply.
What do you mean by one of Aruba Network exam. Is it a center or any body. Sure I will contact to pearson as you advised. what about its preparation material. Also guide me the steps as you have to manage all thinks about your exam. Thanks


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

akram said:


> Thanks for your kind reply.
> What do you mean by one of Aruba Network exam. Is it a center or any body. Sure I will contact to pearson as you advised. what about its preparation material. Also guide me the steps as you have to manage all thinks about your exam. Thanks


Aruba is just another vendor like Cisco or Juniper, specialized in Wireless!
For preparation, actually I went to the exam without formal preparation! Even I saw exam format when i sat in the exam 
Focus on pronunciation, dont give lots of pauses and make sure u take proper rest before exam! It will a piece of cake!


----------



## Khurram.shehzad (Jul 13, 2015)

did you take PTE exam in Pakistan?


----------



## Khurram.shehzad (Jul 13, 2015)

akram said:


> Thanks for your kind reply.
> What do you mean by one of Aruba Network exam. Is it a center or any body. Sure I will contact to pearson as you advised. what about its preparation material. Also guide me the steps as you have to manage all thinks about your exam. Thanks


did u get a chance to contact pearson for PTE-A exams? i am also interested in taking this exam alongwith one friend. You can write to them about 3 applicants. i am currently in lhr.


----------



## Khurram.shehzad (Jul 13, 2015)

jibzz said:


> Aruba is just another vendor like Cisco or Juniper, specialized in Wireless!
> For preparation, actually I went to the exam without formal preparation! Even I saw exam format when i sat in the exam
> Focus on pronunciation, dont give lots of pauses and make sure u take proper rest before exam! It will a piece of cake!


did u take PTE-A exam in pakistan?


----------



## akram (Oct 14, 2009)

Khurram.shehzad said:


> did u get a chance to contact pearson for PTE-A exams? i am also interested in taking this exam alongwith one friend. You can write to them about 3 applicants. i am currently in lhr.


Dear Khurram, actually I have attempted CAE at 12 September and InshAllah I will get good result I hope. PTE-A as I am interested for second option and for my wife as well as I heard that it is easy in all English tests and I also see this at this forum. So I will contact Pearson after 15 of this month as my CAE result will be declare. So two you and one is my wife confirm candidate. So wait or f you contact them for exam date or center than show them 3 candidates. I will also do it after 15 so be in contact.


----------



## franixsouq (Feb 6, 2014)

*ACS accept par time experience gain during bachelor degree*

I have approx 6 yrs as a Network Engineer ,and i have a PT experience for 2 yrs gain during bachelor degree (CE).

in order to gain point i wish to add PT experience gain as network engineer ,can i ?

Does ACS accept par time experience gain during bachelor degree (Computer Engineering) ?

will they consider it as 8 years - 2 year = 6 years ? or will it be 6 years - 2 years = 4 years ?


----------



## Khurram.shehzad (Jul 13, 2015)

akram said:


> Dear Khurram, actually I have attempted CAE at 12 September and InshAllah I will get good result I hope. PTE-A as I am interested for second option and for my wife as well as I heard that it is easy in all English tests and I also see this at this forum. So I will contact Pearson after 15 of this month as my CAE result will be declare. So two you and one is my wife confirm candidate. So wait or f you contact them for exam date or center than show them 3 candidates. I will also do it after 15 so be in contact.


how did u prepare for CAE, any material or link? what is fees? did u take it in ICD lhr?


----------



## Khurram.shehzad (Jul 13, 2015)

franixsouq said:


> I have approx 6 yrs as a Network Engineer ,and i have a PT experience for 2 yrs gain during bachelor degree (CE).
> 
> in order to gain point i wish to add PT experience gain as network engineer ,can i ?
> 
> ...


Experience is mostly counted after degree attainment. First 2 yrs will be deducted and it will be 6yrs-2yrs. Rest of the information is available on ACS website through manuals.


----------



## Khurram.shehzad (Jul 13, 2015)

jibzz said:


> Aruba is just another vendor like Cisco or Juniper, specialized in Wireless!
> For preparation, actually I went to the exam without formal preparation! Even I saw exam format when i sat in the exam
> Focus on pronunciation, dont give lots of pauses and make sure u take proper rest before exam! It will a piece of cake!


did you take PTE exam in Pakistan? I have sent email to pearson as you mentioned but i don't think if they would go ahead.


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

jibzz said:


> Bachelor gives you 15 points. My points breakdown is :
> 
> Age: 30
> English: 10
> ...


i wish someone could help me to clear this confusion 

i have 1 year of exp counting after my bachelor degree + CCIE (i think its no use same case like u ) is there any chance for me as i saw minimum req is 3 years of exp can u guide me if 190 options is available for me ?

AGE - 24
Deg - computer sci
exp - 1 yr (its more but i can't claim points)
consider pte : 70 points (didn't appeared yet)


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

AOA khurram i have also sent the email to Pearson but if we all try together may be they will consider it. i am also in for PTE u can call me @ 03334040054


----------



## Khurram.shehzad (Jul 13, 2015)

Didn't get encouraging response through email from Pearson they are not conducting this in Pakistan. checking other options like CAE.


----------



## akram (Oct 14, 2009)

Khurram.shehzad said:


> how did u prepare for CAE, any material or link? what is fees? did u take it in ICD lhr?


I appeared at griffton college ISB. and material i collected from 4shared.com and from griffton college.


----------



## Khurram.shehzad (Jul 13, 2015)

akram said:


> I appeared at griffton college ISB. and material i collected from 4shared.com and from griffton college.


Can you send me your skype details? need to discuss about it in detail.


----------



## akram (Oct 14, 2009)

Khurram.shehzad said:


> Can you send me your skype details? need to discuss about it in detail.


ma.akram


----------



## mahender8 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bruce Bai said:


> Hi all friends
> This is my situation:
> 263111 | 189 - 55 points | 190 - 60 points EOI submission - 21-05-2015
> 
> waiting for 190~ and trying to get IELTS7777~


Hi Bruce Bai,

Have u got invitation??? and from which Australian state u apply to get 5 points???


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi friends,

I'm very happy to inform everyone over here that i received my grant today.
This forum has been a great resource.

I wish a good luck for all those who are still in the process.

Lodged date. 12 June.
No Employment verification.


----------



## mahender8 (Oct 8, 2013)

nedian123 said:


> I am also having confusion regarding applying for SS ? I have kept any State option in the EOI application submitted on 24/07/2015, does this mean that i have to wait till i get SS from any of the states or do i need to apply for SS ?
> 
> I checked SS on NSW website and found below, which clearly mentions that you need to wait after EOI submission, but i need to mention NSW instead of ANY in order to get an invite. Pls share your experiences ?
> ################################
> ...


Hi Nedian,

What is ur invitation status???


----------



## Bruce Bai (Sep 7, 2015)

mahender8 said:


> Hi Bruce Bai,
> 
> Have u got invitation??? and from which Australian state u apply to get 5 points???


Not yet...still waiting
I applied for NSW


Cheers


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

any invites today?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

v.vasanth19 said:


> any invites today?


Not for the 60 pointers, only 65 and above pointers got invited


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm very happy to inform everyone over here that i received my grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource.
> ...


Congratulations mate, what were your points ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2015)

Invited!!!


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

Narshah said:


> Invited!!!




Congrats bro.. well done.. what was the time of the email?


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Filed on 4/September with 60 points, hopeless now


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> Filed on 4/September with 60 points, hopeless now


Don't be, you will get invited in December according to the calculation


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Don't be, you will get invited in December according to the calculation


You submitted EOI in August and still have not got invitation ???

I think then it will be very long for me as I submitted on 8th Oct.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> You submitted EOI in August and still have not got invitation ???
> 
> I think then it will be very long for me as I *submitted on 8th Oct*.


Welcome to the patience land.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Previous cutoff date was 27th july. This round went very bad for 60 pointers, even a 31st july EOI was not invited. Whereas, 65 pointer with 8th oct EOI has been invited. That means this round was fully consumed by 65 pointers.

But the positive sign is that all 65 pointers in the backlog has been cleared. so next round is all set for 60 pointers. Cheers


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

zebust said:


> Previous cutoff date was 27th july. This round went very bad for 60 pointers, even a 31st july EOI was not invited. Whereas, 65 pointer with 8th oct EOI has been invited. That means this round was fully consumed by 65 pointers.
> 
> But the positive sign is that all 65 pointers in the backlog has been cleared. so next round is all set for 60 pointers. Cheers


Thanks for giving some hopes but problem is we don't know if and when 65 pointers will jump in just before the 23rd OCT round, its actually frustrating rather depressing.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Furqan said:


> Thanks for giving some hopes but problem is we don't know if and when 65 pointers will jump in just before the 23rd OCT round, its actually frustrating rather depressing.


By looking at the math of previous rounds, even if the 65+ pointers jump in, there wont be more than 250-300 of them, as the gap between rounds will be only 2 weeks, so hope is that around 700-750 of 60 pointers will get invited


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

indergreat said:


> By looking at the math of previous rounds, even if the 65+ pointers jump in, there wont be more than 250-300 of them, as the gap between rounds will be only 2 weeks, so hope is that around 700-750 of 60 pointers will get invited


i think you guys should be tracking only your own code 2631xx, because the race for each code is independent from one another. Every code has its own parallel queue in place, for example, during 9th Oct round a General Accountant with 70 points was not even invited. 

In September round, out of total 2300 invites, 176 were sent for 2631xx.
Now, from October onward the total invites are reduced to 2000(1000 for round1 & 1000 for round2). 

According to my calculation out of these1000 invites around 80-85 invites reserved for 2631xx. So next round 25th OCT, 80-85 more invites will be sent for 2631xx.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

zebust said:


> i think you guys should be tracking only your own code 2631xx, because the race for each code is independent from one another. Every code has its own parallel queue in place, for example, during 9th Oct round a General Accountant with 70 points was not even invited.
> 
> In September round, out of total 2300 invites, 176 were sent for 2631xx.
> Now, from October onward the total invites are reduced to 2000(1000 for round1 & 1000 for round2).
> ...


What I calculated was for all the non pro rata occupations. The Accountants you are talking about are PRO RATA occupation along with ICT BA and Software & Application programmers. So the fate of non pro rata occupations can not be guessed by looking at that some pro rata occupation 70 pointer being not invited.


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

i am also on the same boat. 

anzsco:263111
pts: 60 
EOI: 30-09-15
Invite: awaiting

guys can i expect on this 23rd oct - fingers crossed


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

avi87 said:


> i am also on the same boat.
> 
> anzsco:263111
> pts: 60
> ...


Hey, Sorry but NO buddy, as the cuttoff date is 27/7, u'll probably get invited in the 2nd round of January or the 1st round of Fabruary if the DIBP didn't change any rules by then


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

zebust said:


> i think you guys should be tracking only your own code 2631xx, because the race for each code is independent from one another. Every code has its own parallel queue in place, for example, during 9th Oct round a General Accountant with 70 points was not even invited.
> 
> In September round, out of total 2300 invites, *176 were sent for 2631xx*.
> Now, from October onward the total invites are reduced to 2000(1000 for round1 & 1000 for round2).
> ...


By looking at the invites for Sep round, seems DIBP is offering invites as nearly 7.5% of the total quota (2300 for Sep) so in OCT 25th nearly 75 more invites will be issued which makes a very slim chances for 60 pointers to get invite in coming round, seems either 60 pointers need to increase point or wait till Dec.


----------



## inquisitiveme (Sep 19, 2013)

I have scored 55 Points and with SS will add +5 points = 60 points.

Would anyone please suggest which region I can target for State Sponsorship and what's the trend right now on acceptance in these regions..

Thanks in advance


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

inquisitiveme said:


> I have scored 55 Points and with SS will add +5 points = 60 points.
> 
> Would anyone please suggest which region I can target for State Sponsorship and what's the trend right now on acceptance in these regions..
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey, You can apply to NSW and VIC for SS, for VIC you need 7 each in IELTS or equivalent. NSW has no specific conditions but they are taking like ages to send invites (people have been waiting since July for invitation). Other states WA and NT needs you to provide evidence of employment and SA have special conditions.
It is better to go for like PTE or IELTS and achieve a better score and go straight for 189 rather than looking at SS


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hi friends,

I have submitted my EOI on 8th Oct 2015 with 60 points for 263111. 
Any idea when would be the invitation for me?

Thanks


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hi Hiraman,

Congrats for your VISA mate ...

How many points you had ?




Hiraman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm very happy to inform everyone over here that i received my grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource.
> ...


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 8th Oct 2015 with 60 points for 263111.
> Any idea when would be the invitation for me?
> ...


Hey, most probably in the 1st of 2nd round of January if no further changes by skillselect


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Hey, most probably in the 1st of 2nd round of January if no further changes by skillselect


Too long mate. And I hope You will get your invitation on 23rd Oct.

Best wishes for you buddy


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

We are all looking for 23rd OCT but month of November looks promising.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Furqan said:


> We are all looking for 23rd OCT but month of November looks promising.


You should get on 23rd .... if not then Nov 1st round if confirmed for you buddy.

All the best to you.

I will sail in waiting boat for few more months


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Too long mate. And I hope You will get your invitation on 23rd Oct.
> 
> Best wishes for you buddy


hey, yep hope so buddy, anyway have you joined the whatsapp group


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys.

Please, can someone tell in which dates will the invitation rounds be for December, 65points?

thanks


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

netw said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Please, can someone tell in which dates will the invitation rounds be for December, 65points?
> 
> thanks


No one knows in advance, the latest you can see yourself on:
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

If you are applying with 65 points, than the very next round after your DOE.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Hey, didn't get message buddy


Sent again, please check.


----------



## ranjits (Oct 15, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Hey, didn't get message buddy


Hi Inder,

Can you please add me to the whatsapp group? I am new to the forum so I can't personal message you I think.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

ranjits said:


> Hi Inder,
> 
> Can you please add me to the whatsapp group? I am new to the forum so I can't personal message you I think.


Can't add you up without knowing your number buddy ....


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Sent again, please check.


Hey, yup got it buddy ...


----------



## ranjits (Oct 15, 2015)

ranjits said:


> Hi Inder,
> 
> Can you please add me to the whatsapp group? I am new to the forum so I can't personal message you I think.


my email is *<SNIP>*
please send me an email and I will reply with my phone number. 

Don't want to share my number here.

Thanks!!!

*Please don't put personal information in your posts - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## ranjits (Oct 15, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Hey, yup got it buddy ...


Inder, please PM me your email. I will share my phone number there.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

ranjits said:


> Inder, please PM me your email. I will share my phone number there.


sent you a message, check it out buddy


----------



## ranjits (Oct 15, 2015)

indergreat said:


> sent you a message, check it out buddy


I need to have 5 points on expatforum before it will allow me to send private messages. And I can't post my email address on the forum because the site moderator deleted it. So either you PM me your email or phone. Else I will have to collect 5 points on this website and then PM you. :confused2:


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

ranjits said:


> I need to have 5 points on expatforum before it will allow me to send private messages. And I can't post my email address on the forum because the site moderator deleted it. So either you PM me your email or phone. Else I will have to collect 5 points on this website and then PM you. :confused2:


Hey, you already got 4 posts, just post one more post and you'll be able to send private msg


----------



## ranjits (Oct 15, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Hey, you already got 4 posts, just post one more post and you'll be able to send private msg


Ok, thank you.

Sorry everyone for spamming this thread.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

ranjits said:


> Ok, thank you.
> 
> Sorry everyone for spamming this thread.


Hahaha, its all right buddy


----------



## ranjits (Oct 15, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Hahaha, its all right buddy


I have sent you my phone number in PM


----------



## bisaha (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello,

Anyone could tell me 263112 NETWORK ADMINISTRATOR is eligible/able for 189 or 190.

Regards


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

bisaha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone could tell me 263112 NETWORK ADMINISTRATOR is eligible/able for 189 or 190.
> 
> Regards


Hey, No buddy, 263112 is not on SOL, so not eligible for 189, but it is on CSOL, so eligible for 190, but currently only open in SA (but they have low availability) and WA (but it is under schedule 2, so they require you to provide evidence of employment)


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

bisaha said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone could tell me 263112 NETWORK ADMINISTRATOR is eligible/able for 189 or 190.
> 
> Regards


why don't you jump into 263111 boat. I have noticed many "Network Admin" guys are applying via 263111.


----------



## NeeBen (Oct 20, 2015)

*Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111*

Hi Friends,

Can you advise the probability of getting an invitation for 60 points under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer category for which the EOI file date was in Sept 2015 .?

How is the demand requirement for this skill set .

Any insights and advise would be of great help.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

NeeBen said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you advise the probability of getting an invitation for 60 points under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer category for which the EOI file date was in Sept 2015 .?
> 
> ...




u will certainly get the invitation, but the invite date depends upon the date of effect of EOI.


if your Date of effect is on 1st Sept. Then most probably, you will be invited second round of November.

It can also be 1st round of November or max first round of Dec.


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

NeeBen said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you advise the probability of getting an invitation for 60 points under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer category for which the EOI file date was in Sept 2015 .?
> 
> ...


One cant be sure when to get invite with 60 points, it all depends on no. of applications ahead some times its quicker and some times it takes up to 3 months or more. If you take my example I've submitted EOI on 31st July and not invited yet, hopeful to get invite in upcoming round. This occupation is not in pro rate list so general rule is applied which is higher points first and then FIFO for 60 pointers.


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi
When is next invitation round?
Thanks and regards.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

fragman said:


> Hi
> When is next invitation round?
> Thanks and regards.


The next round is Tomorrow 22nd OCT 6:30 PM IST,


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

12 more hours to go, hopefully, more of the 60 pointers gets invite this time unless a curved ball from DIBP.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

Waiting too....




Furqan said:


> 12 more hours to go, hopefully, more of the 60 pointers gets invite this time unless a curved ball from DIBP.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

Hi Friends,

Waiting for the invitation.....I urge all 263111 applicants to update their information in the below format. I am trying to muster details of all the CN & SE candidates at one place and it will be easier for everyone to know the status. Hope it will helps everyone.

Request everyone to update/edit their information in order of their EOI date and points. Highest pointer will come on the top irrespective of EOI date. Once invited then please remove your name from the list or change the status to 'Invited'

Anz. code Points EOI Date User Status
======= ==== ====== === ===== 
263111 60 31/07/2015	hop11 Waiting 
263111 60 07/08/2015	Indergreat Waiting 
263111 60 10/08/2015	Furqan Waiting 
263111 60 17/08/2015 MQ_haibin Waiting
263111 60 26/08/2015	sanjay776 Waiting 
263111 60 01/09/2015 jibzz Waiting 
263111 60 04/09/2015 Gloria121 Waiting 
263111 60 06/09/2015 v.vasanth19 Waiting 
263111 60 ??/09/2015 NeeBen Waiting 
263111 60 30/09/2015 avi87 Waiting 
263111 60 08/10/2015 cozmopravesh Waiting 

Good Luck everyone..

Regds,


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

HI everyone 
i need to know few things please.

.MY ACS is +
.I have 65 points for 189
.Should i try 190 ( will it be faster? i know about spending two years in state)
.How can i log state nomination? can i do it before submitting EOI?
.If i get the invite i will have to provide docs within 2 months?
.My wife is pregnant and cannot do medicals till MAY 2016 (delivery of my child) but i am getting 33 in Dec and want to get invitation request before that, will the CO hold till i upload my medicals and what is best option for me should i submit EOI now and get invitation before Dec or launch it after May 2016.

Need some serious help please.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

*189 60 pointer non pro rata waiting list*

(2631-Computer network professional)

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
263111 60 31/07/2015	hop11	Waiting 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
263111 60 07/08/2015	Indergreat Waiting 
263111 60 10/08/2015	Furqan	Waiting 
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited sifat.civil
263111 60 17/08/2015 MQ_haibin Waiting
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
263111 60 26/08/2015	sanjay776 Waiting 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
263111 60 01/09/2015 jibzz	Waiting
263111 60 04/09/2015 Gloria121	Waiting 
263111 60 06/09/2015 v.vasanth19 Waiting
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Not invited Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631 60 Computer Network Professional Not invited sherif
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
263111 60 30/09/2015 avi87	Waiting 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
263111 60 08/10/2015 cozmopravesh Waiting 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt

Update status if invited
Please Please


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

Anyone get invited this round? Please update


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Till 15/08 applicants invited...


UOTE=osteo80;8531418]Anyone get invited this round? Please update[/QUOTE]


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Waiting for the invitation.....I urge all 263111 applicants to update their information in the below format. I am trying to muster details of all the CN & SE candidates at one place and it will be easier for everyone to know the status. Hope it will helps everyone.
> 
> ...


MQ_haibin is not, anyone could update this?


----------



## hop11 (Jul 28, 2015)

Invited


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Wat abt Furqan? He got invited? Since cutoff date if 15th August, I believe he should have got his invitation.
indergreat already posted that he has got invitation.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi guys,

For me no INVITE? I submitted EOI 189 : 13th Sep 2015 with (60 points) in 263111..

But still waiting any idea when it will be come.. thanks in advance.


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

I applied EOI NSW 190 (55+5) on 2nd of July 2015 but I haven't received invitation yet.
Any idea then it could happen?


----------



## bnkamal (Jan 31, 2015)

Dear All,

I have one quick question..
I have done ACS under the category of 263111 and successfully completed. I got the letter saying they will count my experience only from Oct 2007.. However I am in this network filed since 2001.. Here is what letter say..

****
The following employment after October 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
****

Now my question is,

Do i Need to apply for EOI only from Nov 2015, as this will complete 8+ yrs of experience so that I can get 15 points. ? Is my understanding correct? or is that I can apply for EOI even now ? Pls clarify this confusion..

Other point is, I got my PTE score today and the following is my score. Overscore 75 (S-80/W-75/R-65/L-80) ? Does this scores fetch me 10 points or do I need to write again for achieving 10 points?

Age - 37 and education BE computer science.

Can I now apply under 189 category ? with this ?

Pls suggest.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

bnkamal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have one quick question..
> I have done ACS under the category of 263111 and successfully completed. I got the letter saying they will count my experience only from Oct 2007.. However I am in this network filed since 2001.. Here is what letter say..
> ...


Hi Kamal,

You can submit your EOI right now.... Let's suppose if you have 60 points now and submit your eoi and in Nov your EOI will be automatically be updated with 65 points ( would count 15 points for your experience).

Secondly, with your aforesaid PTE marks you are eligible for 10 points.

Hope this helps,

Enjoy


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

jibzz said:


> Wat abt Furqan? He got invited? Since cutoff date if 15th August, I believe he should have got his invitation.
> indergreat already posted that he has got invitation.


Alhumdulilah got invited


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Updated :-
189 60 pointer non pro rata waiting list

(2631-Computer network professional)

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Not invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer Not invited hasibravo
263111 60 31/07/2015 hop11 Waiting
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Vinvid
263111 60 07/08/2015 Indergreat Invited
263111 60 10/08/2015 Furqan Invited
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists Not invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Not invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited sifat.civil
263111 60 17/08/2015 MQ_haibin Waiting
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
263111 60 26/08/2015 sanjay776 Waiting
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
263111 60 01/09/2015 jibzz Waiting
263111 60 04/09/2015 Gloria121 Waiting
263111 60 06/09/2015 v.vasanth19 Waiting
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Not invited Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631 60 Computer Network Professional Not invited sherif
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal
263111 60 30/09/2015 avi87 Waiting
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
263111 60 08/10/2015 cozmopravesh Waiting
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt


----------



## Manpreet Singh (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi folks.....i got 87 overall in PTE (90, 90, 83, 76) however 76 got considered....applied for 263111 and got a positive skills assessment. Now sitting at 55 points. Wanted your advise that shall i proceed and apply for state nomination under 190 or give PTE again and apply for 189? If state, then which state would you suggest (NSW or Victoria)? thanks.


----------



## udaya111 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Invite ?*

Hey,

Any 489 people out there who got invites this round ?


----------



## Manpreet Singh (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi folks.....i got 87 overall in PTE (90, 90, 83, 76) however 76 got considered....applied for 263111 and got a positive skills assessment. Now sitting at 55 points. Wanted your advise that shall i proceed and apply for state nomination under 190 or give PTE again and apply for 189? If state, then which state would you suggest (NSW or Victoria)? thanks.


----------



## udaya111 (Oct 9, 2015)

Manpreet Singh said:


> Hi folks.....i got 87 overall in PTE (90, 90, 83, 76) however 76 got considered....applied for 263111 and got a positive skills assessment. Now sitting at 55 points. Wanted your advise that shall i proceed and apply for state nomination under 190 or give PTE again and apply for 189? If state, then which state would you suggest (NSW or Victoria)? thanks.



Hi,

More points and the chance to get an invitation increases. So the best bet for you is to do PTE again and try to get another 10 points and apply with 65 points for 189. Go for NSW by all means in 190.


----------



## Bruce Bai (Sep 7, 2015)

finally got my IELTS7 today, now I have 65 point.
Hopefully I can receive the invitation next round~~


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Manpreet Singh said:


> Hi folks.....i got 87 overall in PTE (90, 90, 83, 76) however 76 got considered....applied for 263111 and got a positive skills assessment. Now sitting at 55 points. Wanted your advise that shall i proceed and apply for state nomination under 190 or give PTE again and apply for 189? If state, then which state would you suggest (NSW or Victoria)? thanks.


Apply for 190 immediately with 55 points as you will be than in a queue, than give your PTE again and get additional 10 points, with 65 points you will get the invite in the very next round.
I personally will opt for NSW as VIC is not easy.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Bruce Bai said:


> finally got my IELTS7 today, now I have 65 point.
> Hopefully I can receive the invitation next round~~


200% you will


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

Bad luck, EOI lodged - 17/08/2015, hope for next round.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Furqan said:


> Alhumdulilah got invited


Wow! Congrats bro!!


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

indergreat said:


> The next round is Tomorrow 22nd OCT 6:30 PM IST,


Thank you for info. Do you know the next rounds date?

Can you please let me know if I can count on invitation in November? I applied for 190 NSW with 55+5 points. EOI date is 2nd of July 2015.

Thanks


----------



## Bruce Bai (Sep 7, 2015)

Furqan said:


> 200% you will


Thanks mate, all the best!


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

fragman said:


> Thank you for info. Do you know the next rounds date?
> 
> Can you please let me know if I can count on invitation in November? I applied for 190 NSW with 55+5 points. EOI date is 2nd of July 2015.
> 
> Thanks


Hey, But buddy 190 has nothing to do with these invitation rounds. These invitation rounds are for visa subclass 189. NSW has its own criteria and selection process. That doesn't relate to these rounds


----------



## Mikh (Oct 26, 2015)

Has anyone got a positive 263111 assessment with Australian degree and 1 year of experience? I happened to graduate after they introduced new rules for Australian graduates to be eligible for 189 assessment (1 year work experience or Professional Year program). My position is closely related to 263111, but being a recent graduate I'm worried that ACS may look at my references more strictly than at someone with years of experience.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Next round*

Hello,

Good news...next round of invitation will happen on 06th and 20th Nov.


Cheers..All the best


----------



## erashu (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have +ve ACS for 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER anzscode and have competent English score... in short have 60 points to apply for 189, just wanted to check if 7 each will still be mandatory for me to apply under 189 or 190 to any state ?

One more thing: How long is it taking for 189 guys to be invited ? Is there any queue system here ? any tracker would be helpful.

Thanks in advance !


- Ashish


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

erashu said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have +ve ACS for 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER anzscode and have competent English score... in short have 60 points to apply for 189, just wanted to check if 7 each will still be mandatory for me to apply under 189 or 190 to any state ?
> 
> ...


hey, 7 bands are not mandatory for 189, but for 190, some states like VIC have this requirement.
It will take around 1.5 to 2 months for you to get invited. Yes, queue system is there and your position in queue depends on EOI points and EOI date of effect. As you said you have 60 points, so you will end up in the end of queue to till date on which you lodge EOI


----------



## chandiish (Mar 17, 2014)

Hay, 
Any one applied on August and still waiting ?

I applied visa on 3rd August CO :24-sep 
I submitted The form 80 on 28 oct
I am still waiting ..
I don't know how long is it gonna take:confused2:
usually it should not take more than 2 weeks after co is allocated.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

chandiish said:


> Hay,
> Any one applied on August and still waiting ?
> 
> I applied visa on 3rd August CO :24-sep
> ...


So what did the CO asked for, was there any employment inquiry yet ....


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

chandiish said:


> Hay,
> Any one applied on August and still waiting ?
> 
> I applied visa on 3rd August CO :24-sep
> ...


Did You attach any experience?!


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

chandiish said:


> Hay,
> Any one applied on August and still waiting ?
> 
> I applied visa on 3rd August CO :24-sep
> ...


Did U attach any experience?!


----------



## kalyanchows (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have done bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering from JNTU Hyderabad. my roles and responsibilities match with 263111. My question is how ACS giving outcome with from this University. Are they deducting 2 years of experience or 4 years of experience? Can some one share his experience?

Thanks


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Got my VIC SS refusal yesterday.


----------



## NeeBen (Oct 20, 2015)

*ACS 60 points 263111*

Dear Friends ,

Any idea when is the draw for November .

The EOI was submitted in Sep2015 . With60 points any idea whether I can expect an invitation in nov draw .

Has it hit the occupation ceiling? How is the demand for this skill currently in AUS .

Any information would be of great help.

Thank you


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

NeeBen said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> Any idea when is the draw for November .
> 
> ...


Hi Neeben,

Next 189 draw is on Nov 6 and then on 20 Nov. I guess you would be able to make it in this draw, if not 20rh Nov for sure.


----------



## NeeBen (Oct 20, 2015)

thank you Waqas... do you have any idea on the occupation ceiling for this skill set ??




Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hi Neeben,
> 
> Next 189 draw is on Nov 6 and then on 20 Nov. I guess you would be able to make it in this draw, if not 20rh Nov for sure.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

NeeBen said:


> thank you Waqas... do you have any idea on the occupation ceiling for this skill set ??


Hey buddy, the ceiling for 263111 has reached 649 out of 1986.
By the way you can check all the information on SkillSelect


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Hey buddy, the ceiling for 263111 has reached 649 out of 1986.
> By the way you can check all the information on SkillSelect


Hey mate, 
Your signature reflects you got VIC refusal as well. I guess its with this occupation code. Sad anyways but happy for you getting the invite anyway. Goodluck


----------



## NeeBen (Oct 20, 2015)

thanks ...mate


----------



## adas2890 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have applied EOI on Sept 16th with 60 points. Since the non pro rata SOLs invite is moving 15 days per month (appx), can I expect to get the invite in dec?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

adas2890 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied EOI on Sept 16th with 60 points. Since the non pro rata SOLs invite is moving 15 days per month (appx), can I expect to get the invite in dec?


Hi I reckon 20th or in Dec 1st draw. Goodluck


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hey mate,
> Your signature reflects you got VIC refusal as well. I guess its with this occupation code. Sad anyways but happy for you getting the invite anyway. Goodluck


Hey, thanx ..... yup didn't understand what VIC people are looking for .... anyways all the best for your invite


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

indergreat said:


> Hey, thanx ..... yup didn't understand what VIC people are looking for .... anyways all the best for your invite


Yeah don't know. . I have been living in VIC for almost 3 yrs now.. and got refusal..


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> adas2890 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hi just want to know what is non pro rata SOL's?!


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

AOA

Bad luck Waqas just wanted to know how much experience you have?and in which field is it in VOIP?
i might apply for the VIC and wanted to know what they are looking at.
i have 8.5 years of experience in Cisco UCC with + ACS and 65 points for 189,
but i am getting 33 in dec so i was thinking i should go for 190 with VIC.
your feedback will be valuable.
thanks


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Bad luck Waqas just wanted to know how much experience you have?and in which field is it in VOIP?
> i might apply for the VIC and wanted to know what they are looking at.
> ...


Wsalam FsAhmed,

I have 3 yrs of experience and most of it on IBM platform + Storage. 
If you already have 65 with 189, what are you worried of bro?
It doesn't mean you should not apply for ViC. Go for it give it a try.


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi just want to know what is non pro rata SOL's?!


Some occupations on SOL gets high number of applicants, so to make sure the availability of those occupations throughout the year, those occupations are considered as PRO RATA. Currently there are only 3 occupations that are PRO RATA. Rest of the occupations are NON PRO RATA.

check more information on SkillSelect


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi guys.. I got it today !


----------



## NeeBen (Oct 20, 2015)

jibzz said:


> Hi guys.. I got it today !


Hi jibzz's,

Did you get a mail ?

What does your skill select portal say ? ( update EOI ?) or apply to visa. The invitation round is on 6th Nov right ?

Many thanks .


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

NeeBen said:


> jibzz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys.. I got it today
> ...


when did u submit the eoi mate?


----------



## NeeBen (Oct 20, 2015)

Sep 29


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

NeeBen said:


> Sep 29


Hopefully next round, I submitted on4th/September, not invited


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Invited...feeling happy.




Gloria121 said:


> Hopefully next round, I submitted on4th/September, not invited


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

jibzz said:


> Hi guys.. I got it today !


Congrats bro.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

What is the cut offs date for 60 pointers? as I submitted my EOI Sep13

Any suggestion and idea when I will get it?

Thanks,


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

congratz everyone who got their invites and good luck for next step. Those who didn't get invited all the best for next round....


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

any new updates for this round September 60ers?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Can some please share the link to check the latest Cut off date?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

jibzz said:


> Hi guys.. I got it today !


Hey boy!
Congratulations!


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Guys, Can some one please share the link where I can check the latest Cut off date for 263111?

Thanks


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Guys, Can some one please share the link where I can check the latest Cut off date for 263111?
> 
> Thanks


Hey, buddy you can check this information on SkillSelect, but the results for yesterday's round have not been updated yet


----------



## guru80 (Aug 6, 2015)

As per "jibz" signature, it seems that cut off for 60 points is atleast 1st Sept.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

NeeBen said:


> Hi jibzz's,
> 
> Did you get a mail ?
> 
> ...


Hi. The portal has changed from Submitted to invited and a new option appeared to apply for Visa. Yeah I got on 6th Nov.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am on the way to apply for same occupation. But I have some issues, I need experts advice on this.

1. Bachelor of Arts degree (non-ICT)
2. Technical certifications
3. 7 years of IT experience in Computer Systems and Network Engineer

Will ACS consider my experience to approve my skill assessment in same category I applied for? I had counted and I am enough points even if I remove the points for experience.

So, need your experts guidance what should I do to make my application get approved by ACS.

thanks,
Prash


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I applied for EOI subclass 189 263111
Just wanted to know 
Im not claiming my points through my work experience 
I have my ACS on which work experience is mentioned which I worked for years ago
Is there any chance that Immigration will ask me to provide payslips for the work mentioned on ACS as my Director is out of country what do You reckon?!


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I applied for EOI subclass 189 263111
> Just wanted to know
> Im not claiming my points through my work experience
> ...


Payslip required at the time of visa lodge..


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Ateeqmohammd7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


Even though I am not claiming points?!


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi All,

Anyone with 55+5 NSW here?


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone with 55+5 NSW here?



Yes, 55+5 and I wait from 2nd or July 2015.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

fragman said:


> Yes, 55+5 and I wait from 2nd or July 2015.


Can you please share ur points breakup.


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Can you please share ur points breakup.


Age: 25
English : Competent (L:8.5 R:8.5, S:6.5 W:6.5) 0
Education : 15
Experience: 15

Regards


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Have u tried taking english test again?
Anyone else with proficient english having 55+5 NSW?


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Have u tried taking english test again?
> Anyone else with proficient english having 55+5 NSW?


I will try IELTS in January 2016 if I don't receive invitation till then.


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

AOA

Dear all i need to know what is the probable date of accepting EOI 189 as i am logging it today in 263111 with 65 points.
i know no one can tell me for sure but normally an excel list is maintained which shows probable entries and with little prediction about timelines.

Timelines
ACS submitted 26th FEb 2015
ACS result 3rd MARCH 2015 Successful 
CAE test given17th OCT 2015
CAE result16th Nov 2015 (190 each)
EOI 189 16th Nov 2015 with 65 points


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Sfahmed,

Even 60 pointers have bright chances with 189, go for it bro you might get it in a month and a half. Goodluck.


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Dear all i need to know what is the probable date of accepting EOI 189 as i am logging it today in 263111 with 65 points.
> i know no one can tell me for sure but normally an excel list is maintained which shows probable entries and with little prediction about timelines.
> ...




i can tell u for sure that with 65 points in 263111 you will get invited during next round


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I applied for 189 by end of October'15.

Occupation 263111 - Computer Network & System Engineer.

Points Break Up - 

Age - 30

Exp - 15 (8 years + , after deducting 2 years by ACS).

Edu - 15

Total 60.

Any idea, by when can I expect the invite?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 189 by end of October'15.
> 
> ...



Hi Kanwal,

I guess you should get it soon in the next draw if not the one after that for sure. Good luck. Keep us posted please


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thx Waqas.

Much appreciated.

Hope, you too, soon get the invite & proceed with the further rounds.

All the best.


----------



## akram (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi all,
I need an expert opinion from experts.
I have a skill assessment letter from ACS as Network analyst 263113 already.
Now I want to go for re-assessment from ACS as Network and system Engineer 263111. 
I have 14 years + experience as Network Admin, System Admin and Network analyst.
My Question is either these both skill assessment letters will be validate at same time or earlier will invalid.
Thanks.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

akram said:


> Hi all,
> I need an expert opinion from experts.
> I have a skill assessment letter from ACS as Network analyst 263113 already.
> Now I want to go for re-assessment from ACS as Network and system Engineer 263111.
> ...


Hi Akram,

Yiu can only keep one Assesment at a time, if you get the new one old one would become invalid


----------



## akram (Oct 14, 2009)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hi Akram,
> 
> Yiu can only keep one Assesment at a time, if you get the new one old one would become invalid


Thanks dear.


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

AOA

Anyone got invitation on 20th NOV ?


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Anyone got invitation on 20th NOV ?


as per thread, till 30th sept 60 pointers got the invitation but not 100% sure


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hi Akram,
> 
> Yiu can only keep one Assesment at a time, if you get the new one old one would become invalid


I think both remain valid for the duration. It is possible for a person to have multiple skills assessed.


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

Is there some protocol if we apply for both 189 and 190 where For example if we get an invite for 190 then 189 will be cancelled or put on hold. or if we get invite for 189 then 190 will be cancelled? because you cannot be processed for 2 visas at the same time?


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Naveen2015 said:


> Is there some protocol if we apply for both 189 and 190 where For example if we get an invite for 190 then 189 will be cancelled or put on hold. or if we get invite for 189 then 190 will be cancelled? because you cannot be processed for 2 visas at the same time?


You can't submit 2 applications at the same time, but you can withdraw any application before you get the invite and apply for other. Once you get the invite hen you can't withdraw.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

dedm said:


> I think both remain valid for the duration. It is possible for a person to have multiple skills assessed.


Mate its at the ACS website, u can only keep one valid assessment at a time.


----------



## mohdali486 (Feb 22, 2013)

*hi*

kindly confirm....for Network Engineer 263111 we need min 7 band in IELTS


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

mohdali486 said:


> kindly confirm....for Network Engineer 263111 we need min 7 band in IELTS


To get/claim 10 points you need 7 band in each and for 20 points you need 8 in each band.


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

AOA

Got the invitation Alhamdulilah.

Acs + 3rd March 2015
CAE + 16th Nov 2015
EOI Submitted 24rth Nov 2015 with 65 points
Invitation received 4rth dec 2015


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Got the invitation Alhamdulilah.
> 
> ...


Congrats Bro..


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Congrats Bro..


Thanks bro


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hey friends,

I have got my invitation


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I have got my invitation


Congrats mate. Its good sign with 60 points you got invited in 2 months.. goodluck for the next steps


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

how much time should i wait approximately to expect an the invite?....263111 computer and network engineer for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points on November 28. just curious


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Naveen, 

The trend suggests two months, rest is ur luck. Goodluck.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Naveen2015 said:


> how much time should i wait approximately to expect an the invite?....263111 computer and network engineer for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points on November 28. just curious



Naveen, you should expect your invite on second round of Feb


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> The trend suggests two months, rest is ur luck. Goodluck.


 

Thanks Waqasbhai. some people were saying 6 months so i was thinking about trying to take PTE again and trying to get 79 plus in all sections.


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Naveen, you should expect your invite on second round of Feb



Thanks cozmopraveshbhai...so i guess no need to write pte again. 60 pointers do have hope hehe.and if i get 190 before 189 should i go for 190? or wait for 189? i heard 190 takes a long time to process and more complicated with the application procedure.


----------



## nna (Dec 3, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Naveen, you should expect your invite on second round of Feb


Is this 2 month trend for everyone? 

I have applied 24 Nov for 190 with 65+5 points. Should I expect to receive an invitation in Feb too?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

This two months trend most likely applies to 189 263111. And ofcourse its all based on assumption.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> This two months trend most likely applies to 189 263111. And ofcourse its all based on assumption.


Please add me to this group. 

My DOE is 13 Nov with 55+5 for NSW 190.

Age 18
Qualification 15
Experience (14 years ) 15 
PTE 65 + 10 
NSW SS 5


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

skharoon said:


> Please add me to this group.
> 
> My DOE is 13 Nov with 55+5 for NSW 190.
> 
> ...


When can expect invitation.?


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

skharoon said:


> Please add me to this group.
> 
> My DOE is 13 Nov with 55+5 for NSW 190.
> 
> ...



you are 18 years old with 14 year experience? experience playing video games? hehe


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

I had also the same question, i think instead of 15 you have put 18 for your age.



Naveen2015 said:


> you are 18 years old with 14
> year experience? experience playing video games? hehe


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

nna said:


> Is this 2 month trend for everyone?
> 
> I have applied 24 Nov for 190 with 65+5 points. Should I expect to receive an invitation in Feb too?


Invitation rounds are only for 189.... For 190 no body knows when one can get invite except GOD.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Naveen2015 said:


> Thanks cozmopraveshbhai...so i guess no need to write pte again. 60 pointers do have hope hehe.and if i get 190 before 189 should i go for 190? or wait for 189? i heard 190 takes a long time to process and more complicated with the application procedure.


Naveen, if you are not in hurry then ... no need to give PTE. Rather wait for your invitation and enjoy Kuwait life and save some $$$$.

About 190 invite, i guess, once you receive invite... all goes same for 190 and 189.

Moreover, again if you are not in hurry to move to Oz.. then better go with 189 as then you would not have to abide by 190 policy and would be free to choose your place to work and live.


All the best


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

Guys....Now there is a new issue im facing. The HR manager who signed my experience letter that i gave to ACS has left the company today. 

1) So now do I have to get the same letter again from the new HR and get it attested by a lawyer and keep it ready?

2)I havent told my IT supervisors about my immigration plans. should i let them know? I have heard that sometimes DIBP asks HR for the managers contact info then calls him directly and then everything is going to be in the open. So whats the wise move guys?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Naveen2015 said:


> Guys....Now there is a new issue im facing. The HR manager who signed my experience letter that i gave to ACS has left the company today.
> 
> 1) So now do I have to get the same letter again from the new HR and get it attested by a lawyer and keep it ready?
> 
> 2)I havent told my IT supervisors about my immigration plans. should i let them know? I have heard that sometimes DIBP asks HR for the managers contact info then calls him directly and then everything is going to be in the open. So whats the wise move guys?


The HR guy has left, but you have your company's contact details on the letterhead, right?
In that case, you just need to inform your HR to handle if someone calls.
P.S. They do call, so I'd suggest to take your new HR guy in confidence and ask him to handle if someone calls.


----------



## nna (Dec 3, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Invitation rounds are only for 189.... For 190 no body knows when one can get invite except GOD.


Thanks a lot. I thought these are for 190 
as well. I was really confused as people with 60 points have got invitations!


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi guys,
Have applied EOI on 3rd November 2015 with 60 points in 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer. When can i expect my EOI?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

ACS positive received mid of October and 2 EOIs submitted (for 189 and 190NSW) soon after.
I was working for Company-XX by the time I received my ACS.

I have now joined Company-YY end of November.
Do I need to add the same in my EOIs or how should I handle this?
P.S. Company-YY isn't mentioned on my ACS Assessment Letter.

Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Naveen2015 said:


> you are 18 years old with 14 year experience? experience playing video games? hehe


Sorry my age not 18. 

I was mistake, what I mean was 15 points for age....


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Guys subscribed to the forum

My details
Doe: 11-11-15
Code:263111
Points:60

Please let me know 4th dec last doe for 60 pointers


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

xehny said:


> The HR guy has left, but you have your company's contact details on the letterhead, right?
> In that case, you just need to inform your HR to handle if someone calls.
> P.S. They do call, so I'd suggest to take your new HR guy in confidence and ask him to handle if someone calls.



On the letter head I have given the address of the company and the phone number of the HR office. I have also talked to the new HR and they have agreed to handle it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Naveen2015 said:


> Guys....Now there is a new issue im facing. The HR manager who signed my experience letter that i gave to ACS has left the company today.
> 
> 1) So now do I have to get the same letter again from the new HR and get it attested by a lawyer and keep it ready?
> 
> 2)I havent told my IT supervisors about my immigration plans. should i let them know? I have heard that sometimes DIBP asks HR for the managers contact info then calls him directly and then everything is going to be in the open. So whats the wise move guys?



No need for new letter. Just inform your new HR about it, and it's better to take your manager into consideration as if HR receive a call she/he would confirm about your roles to your manager only.

BTW, I wonder how your HR gave you roles and responsibilty letter w/o confirming with your reporting manager.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Guys subscribed to the forum
> 
> My details
> Doe: 11-11-15
> ...



Guys please let me what is the last DOE for 60 pointers .................


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Guys please let me what is the last DOE for 60 pointers .................


All are requested to register at
http://myimmitracker.com/eoi-sc190

As per 189 last invitation for 263111 is around 1st of October in below link. 

http://myimmitracker.com/eoi-sc189


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

But I saw a 60 points guy getting invited whose doe is 8th october


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Guys,

Last invitation was till 8th Oct. See my signature


----------



## param_foryou (Dec 14, 2015)

Waiting for the PTE Exam.


__________________
Code: 263111

ACS Applied - 21st Nov 2015
ACS +ive - 28th Nov 2015
PTE - 8th January 2016 :ranger:
Result: XXXX
EOI Submitted: XX
Invitation: : XX
VISA Lodged: : XX
Docs uploaded: XX


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi guys, any idea how long will it take for getting invitation for a 65 pointer


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

varunkm1706 said:


> Hi guys, any idea how long will it take for getting invitation for a 65 pointer


65 pointer will get invited in the very next round after EOI date of effect for non pro rata occupations ...


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

Anyone waiting for 189 invite with 60 points?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone waiting for 189 invite with 60 points?


Hey Waqas..I saw few people here on this forum waiting for 189 with 60 points.
As per the trend, it would take 2 to 3 months to be invited for 263111 (189).
Good Luck!


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

*Assessment*

Hi guys.

I have a skilled recognition from ACS as Computer Network and Systems Engineer, but they deducted me 2 years from my work experience.
I heard that Engineers Australia do not apply 2 years deduction from work experience.
So I decided to apply for:
263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer
to them.

My background is:
Master Degree (5y of study) Electronic Engineering, major in Computer Network in Polytechnic University, main subjects studied:
-Analogue and Digital circuits
-Basics of Telecommunications
-Computer Networks
-Databases
-Operating Systems
-Programming languages: Java, C, C++
-Advanced Maths
-Advanced Physics
-CAD
etc.

My actual job position is Senior Computer Network Engineer

3 episodes can be:
1-LAN (Core, Data Center, Access layers) Co-designer with the vendor and Project Management
2-WAN (VPN, Dyn. Routing, Dyn QoS, WAAS etc) Co-designer with the vendor and Project Management
3-Ring Fiber Optic connection of 3 building, 2 HQs and DR sites (or maybe another implemented project)

Please, am I suitable to apply for 263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer?
Can I have a positive result about that?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> Last invitation was till 8th Oct. See my signature


All the documents including form 80 uploaded on 16th including PCC. Medical yet to update by Clinic/Lab. Lets see if CO needs more docs.


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

HI Any one can tell how much chances for getting invite for 190 for Occupation 263111

My points are 55=5 NSW=60, So with these point is there any possibility to get invite.???





indergreat said:


> Don't be, you will get invited in December according to the calculation


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello All,

263111 - in last invitation round (3rd week of Dec 2015) - invitation sent till what date of EOI ??

I know, on 4th Dec 2015 - invited the EOI of 8th Oct 2015.


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

What about Network Engineer 263111 as me that did the EOI on mid Dec '15 for family sponsored 489 visa, for Victoria state, when could I expect the invitation?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

netw said:


> What about Network Engineer 263111 as me that did the EOI on mid Dec '15 for family sponsored 489 visa, for Victoria state, when could I expect the invitation?


Points?


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

*EOI Submitted on 06 Nov 2015*

Guys,

I am a newbie to the forum ..glad to see responses & help ..

Can anyone please let me know when can i expect the EOI Invitation which i have submitted on 06/11/2015 for 60 Points and 189 visa.

I am really looking forward for the response & thanks in advance for the reply.

Murthy:confused2:


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

chln.murthy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a newbie to the forum ..glad to see responses & help ..
> 
> ...


Hi mate, as the trend it takes 2 months for 263111.
You might get it in Jan


----------



## identifier (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi guys, do you have any idea about 55+5 (NSW 190) timeline ? I have submitted EOI on 14 of Sep and still no news. Do you know when would I get invitation ?


----------



## questioner1 (Jan 7, 2016)

*Basic questions*

I'm collecting all the informations needed to apply for 189 190 and 489 visa.
But I'm mixed up and have many questions to ones of you who got through all these documents. Currently I'm offshore - in europe.

Question 1:
To begin with - I'm an senior systems engineer. My work experience (nearly 10 years) is mostly data center activities such like installation of multiple server environments (rack and blade systems with and without virtualisation). Implementing data bases, infrastructure monitoring, application servers. All of the software designed to work on the net. Most of implemented solutions include SAN-FC network, and of course LAN networking.
But - I'm not the one who implemented LAN infrastructure (routers, switches, VLAN configuration on the network devices).
Based on this - is there a point trying to get assessed by ACS as "Systems and Network Engineer"?

If so - I would ask you for further help.


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hi mate, as the trend it takes 2 months for 263111.
> You might get it in Jan


I have received my EOI invite today :second:


----------



## harryom (Jan 7, 2016)

*EOI for 263111 NSW*



Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hi mate, as the trend it takes 2 months for 263111.
> You might get it in Jan


Hi mate,

I have applied for EOI for 263111 in Oct for 190 NSW with 60 points

when can i get EOI ?

Any idea please advise


----------



## questioner1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Guys, can someone please point me the thread where I could ask some questions, about all the procedure (IELTS, ACS, EOI) and find answer to my previous question - how will ACS assess my experience?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum.


Refer this for details:


*Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants*


*ACS |Summary of Criteria*





questioner1 said:


> Guys, can someone please point me the thread where I could ask some questions, about all the procedure (IELTS, ACS, EOI) and find answer to my previous question - how will ACS assess my experience?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Got the invite today : 189 : 263111
EOI Submitted on 18/11/2015 : 60 Points


----------



## questioner1 (Jan 7, 2016)

*Fragman - contact*

I received your message but have no option to reply.
Would you please send me email message to:
*<SNIP>
*
Dzięki

*Please don't post personal information such as email addresses, phone numbers etc - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

questioner1 said:


> I received your message but have no option to reply.
> Would you please send me email message to:
> *<SNIP>
> *
> Dzięki



Actually you do now - give the system a little time to update (may be instant or take up to an hour or so) but as you have now made 5 posts, you have access to the Private Message system, just click on the username of the person in their message...


----------



## sandeep1414 (Jan 7, 2016)

questioner1 said:


> I'm collecting all the informations needed to apply for 189 190 and 489 visa.
> But I'm mixed up and have many questions to ones of you who got through all these documents. Currently I'm offshore - in europe.
> 
> Question 1:
> ...


Hi , I have also studied network systems. I am currently doing internship as a part of professional year. Can you please tell me what career path should i choose. Should i start from helpdesk jobs and which companies should i apply for. thanks


----------



## sandeep1414 (Jan 7, 2016)

How long it takes to get the skill assessment from ACS?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

All depends on the number of episodes one submits and many other factors.

For me it took 8 days in Jan 2015.






sandeep1414 said:


> How long it takes to get the skill assessment from ACS?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

sandeep1414 said:


> How long it takes to get the skill assessment from ACS?


Most people get in around 10-20 days ... though the official timeline is 3 months


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

*Finally*

Hi All,

I got my email from my agent, I have been invited..


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my email from my agent, I have been invited..


Congratz buddy ... All the best for future ....


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my email from my agent, I have been invited..


Hurray!!!! Congrats mate.. looks like backlog is getting cleared swiftly..


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my email from my agent, I have been invited..


What is your point 60 or 55+5 with state nomination? 


Did you applied for 189 or state nomination to NSW? 

I am waiting for NSW state nomination with 55+5 points.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

skharoon said:


> What is your point 60 or 55+5 with state nomination?
> 
> 
> Did you applied for 189 or state nomination to NSW?
> ...


my one is 189 with 60 points...

for State Nominations, they take some time, my friend who applied for state is waiting around 10 months now..

Can you cutdown ur points and tell me.. as the priority for state nominations are given to the people who have more experience and with IELTS 7 or more..

thats what my understanding is.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> my one is 189 with 60 points...
> 
> for State Nominations, they take some time, my friend who applied for state is waiting around 10 months now..
> 
> ...


My point calculation is as follows :

Age 42 - 15 points 
Qualifications BE Computer - 15 points 
PTE 65 in each - 10 points 
Experience from 2002 ( 13 years) - 15 points 

Total 55 points. Applied for NSW state nomination in 13th Nov 2015.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

skharoon said:


> My point calculation is as follows :
> 
> Age 42 - 15 points
> Qualifications BE Computer - 15 points
> ...


Normally State Nomination will take sometime, you can track those in My Immigration Tracker | information and news, you could see the gaps, But I would suggest if you could sit for PTE Again and get score of 79 each and then you wil have 10 more points..

Just an advice, as 190 will take some time.


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

Dear Can you please advise how much time will take in this case as my case is same

AGE 33=25
exp =15
Edu=15

Nomination 5 So 55+5=60.

experience in three different countries.





starwin4u said:


> Normally State Nomination will take sometime, you can track those in My Immigration Tracker | information and news, you could see the gaps, But I would suggest if you could sit for PTE Again and get score of 79 each and then you wil have 10 more points..
> 
> Just an advice, as 190 will take some time.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi All,

finally some relief which helps to proceed.

Got invited in 189.

EOI filed on 28-Oct'15 with 60 points.

Invited on 8-Jan draw.


----------



## harryom (Jan 7, 2016)

skharoon said:


> What is your point 60 or 55+5 with state nomination?
> 
> 
> Did you applied for 189 or state nomination to NSW?
> ...


Hi Mate,

Have you got invitation for subclass 190 for NSW

Please advise.

If yes then plz let me know how long it took to get EOI invitaion

Thanks in advance


----------



## JamesSultan (Dec 8, 2015)

Draw of 22nd January 2016 will happen in 2 days.
What should we expect?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

JamesSultan said:


> Draw of 22nd January 2016 will happen in 2 days.
> What should we expect?


Whats ur DOE? And score?


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

Too high hope. I submitted my EOI on 13th Jan. Let's see what happens on Friday.


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

hi all
Need your advise regarding the suspend the EOI.

MY ACS will expire today, issued on 20 January 2014. i have applied EOI on 22 November 2015.

for new ACS assessment i have already applied and its now on stage 4. i am expecting to get the positive result soon.

I am requesting the expertise opinion about the EOI suspend. shall i suspend my EOI application until i received the ACS result or it should go as it is. in that case after getting the ACS result i will update the information in Skillset site. 

if i suspend the applications will the EOI date count after the new info added.

thanks
polash


----------



## JamesSultan (Dec 8, 2015)

*Eoi*



Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Whats ur DOE? And score?


189 with 60points. eoi submitted on 5th jan 16


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

Can some please throw some light on this.

NSW 55+5 - 263111

EOI-13-Sep-2015

When can I expect invite?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Alhamdulillah invited with 189 60 points.


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Alhamdulillah invited with 189 60 points.


Congratulations!!

I am waiting for my agent to check tomorrow


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

Got invited 

Good luck to all of you waiting there !


EOI submitted : 02/01/16
Code: 263111
Points: 60


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

inderk said:


> got invited
> 
> good luck to all of you waiting there !
> 
> ...


189?


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes - 189 !


----------



## Mikh (Oct 26, 2015)

I was invited last night with 60 points (263111, 189 visa), applied on 18.01.2016. They have cleared the backlog for non pro-rata occupations.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

venki4560 said:


> Can some please throw some light on this.
> 
> NSW 55+5 - 263111
> 
> ...


I am also waiting for NSW state nomination 55+5 since 13th November 2015.

Did any one got State nomination?


----------



## identifier (Sep 17, 2015)

skharoon said:


> I am also waiting for NSW state nomination 55+5 since 13th November 2015.
> 
> Did any one got State nomination?


I am also waiting since 14 Sep 2015 :confused2:


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Does anyone know next round of invitation?


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone from 263111 group has got invitation this round (3rd Feb)?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Mikh said:


> I was invited last night with 60 points (263111, 189 visa), applied on 18.01.2016. They have cleared the backlog for non pro-rata occupations.


Dear Mikh,

When u lodged your EOI,
When you got Invitation exact tell me ,
Shall they do draw on 22Jan2016 ,because still they will not update on their site ,

Pls reply


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

bhuiyena said:


> Anyone from 263111 group has got invitation this round (3rd Feb)?


received the invitation (189).
eoi date:30 jan,60 points (189),65 points (190)

first EOI: 22 nov 15.Applied for 190 with 60 points,updated on 30 jan with 8 yrs exp (new acs result)


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Inderk said:


> Got invited
> 
> Good luck to all of you waiting there !
> 
> ...


When you got invited exact ?


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

polashbu said:


> received the invitation (189).
> eoi date:30 jan,60 points (189),65 points (190)
> 
> first EOI: 22 nov 15.Applied for 190 with 60 points,updated on 30 jan with 8 yrs exp (new acs result)


wow..that's terrific. Congratulations. I am waiting for my agent to confirm tomorrow.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

bhuiyena said:


> wow..that's terrific. Congratulations. I am waiting for my agent to confirm tomorrow.


I think they cleared backlog ,you have been invited man,check your mail ........


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Received invite. EOI submitted on February 01st with 70
Points


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

I have got the invite as well. it feels so good.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

charlie31 said:


> Received invite. EOI submitted on February 01st with 70
> Points


Tell your occupation code ,
Which class u got invite 189 or 190 ?


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi All, just wanted to know if anyone's maintaining the tracker for 263111 invites. 
My EOI DOE is 01-02-2016 (263111 code - 60 points)
Any expert advise as to know if i will be included in the next round which is scheduled on 17th Feb ?


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

rishishabby said:


> Hi All, just wanted to know if anyone's maintaining the tracker for 263111 invites.
> My EOI DOE is 01-02-2016 (263111 code - 60 points)
> Any expert advise as to know if i will be included in the next round which is scheduled on 17th Feb ?


Should be max by first draw of Mar, not later.

I filed in on 31 Oct'15 with 60 pointer.

Got invited on 8-Jan.

But then there was big backlog which they cleared in entire Jan.

So you should not be too back in queue.

Max 2-3 draws for you or may be less.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

kawal_547 said:


> Should be max by first draw of Mar, not later.
> 
> I filed in on 31 Oct'15 with 60 pointer.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kawal! But my only worry is 263111 is very close to reach the ceiling value and has only 674 left.. any idea?


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

In every invite DIBP gives 80 approx invites ..we still have 600 invites to reach the ceiling.. You will get invitation before that so nothing to worry about


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

GDOZ said:


> In every invite DIBP gives 80 approx invites ..we still have 600 invites to reach the ceiling.. You will get invitation before that so nothing to worry about


Thanks so much GDOZ for helping me understand this!


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

rishishabby said:


> Thanks Kawal! But my only worry is 263111 is very close to reach the ceiling value and has only 674 left.. any idea?


Dude...u talking about a figure close to 700.

What was the initial figure on 1 Jul'15....around 1900, I guess.

It's 2/3rd down, and so is the year.

So I guess, if the above Maths is correct, you can just keep up all your paper work ready which you need post the invite and of course with the CC to make the immediate transaction, just to make it Super fast before the financial year(of Aus) ends with a good note for all of us.

Amen.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

kawal_547 said:


> Dude...u talking about a figure close to 700.
> 
> What was the initial figure on 1 Jul'15....around 1900, I guess.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your heads up! This clears my confusion and i will start working on the paper work which is needed for next steps post invite.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

rishishabby said:


> Thanks Kawal! But my only worry is 263111 is very close to reach the ceiling value and has only 674 left.. any idea?


for 263111 there no more rush ,its normal occupation so do not worry ,
u will get invite soon ,


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

GDOZ said:


> In every invite DIBP gives 80 approx invites ..we still have 600 invites to reach the ceiling.. You will get invitation before that so nothing to worry about


For 263111 code they will be invited 80 per draw ,isnt it ?


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> for 263111 there no more rush ,its normal occupation so do not worry ,
> u will get invite soon ,


Thanks buddy!


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> For 263111 code they will be invited 80 per draw ,isnt it ?



That is correct, total invitations for 263111 are 1980 per year. It was lil less last year but they increased this year so on an average i did not see more than 85 invitation per round. DIBP has cleared their backlog hence 60 pointers wait is also less now. In past 3-4 years, i never seen 263111 reaching the ceiling but this year i think we will reach by end of june.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

GDOZ said:


> That is correct, total invitations for 263111 are 1980 per year. It was lil less last year but they increased this year so on an average i did not see more than 85 invitation per round. DIBP has cleared their backlog hence 60 pointers wait is also less now. In past 3-4 years, i never seen 263111 reaching the ceiling but this year i think we will reach by end of june.


Any luck for 55+5............


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

identifier said:


> I am also waiting since 14 Sep 2015 :confused2:


HI Identifie and anybody with 55+5 points

You have some information about processing timings for stat nomination and which state processing is fast.

need valuable comment


----------



## Atom76 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi guys, is there anyone got nomination by NSW recently?


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Subscribing.

Seems like you guys are not updating your status on myimmitracker.com. Please guys, if possible, do this favour for this community.

Thank you guys!


----------



## imokenzo (Feb 19, 2016)

I have worked in IT field for 6 years as network engineer and plan to apply for Visa 189 SOL 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer after finish Master program.

In fact, I plan to study Master of Information Technology in Australia this year and have some matters of concern:

1) Do I get 20 points after this course?

2) Is it negative for me to apply for this kind of visa if I choose different majors such as Security or Information Management instead of Network?
( This is mainly beacause I do have 6 years of experience in network as well as some cetifications related like CCNP or MCSE. Therefore, There is no point in learning network major which consist of many units I do get knowledge or hands-on experience. Obviously, Security or Information Management can be more benefical. )

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

rishishabby said:


> Thanks so much GDOZ for helping me understand this!



Congrats for Visa Mate...I was checking immi tracker and saw your ID.


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> for 263111 there no more rush ,its normal occupation so do not worry ,
> u will get invite soon ,


Even candidates who's got 55+5 points? I've been following myimmitracker and seems like 55+5 or 60+5 candidates haven't got their invitation or people are not updating their entry on immitracker.

I'd appreciate any feedback because in the upcoming months I'll be an 55+5 candidate so I'd better know my chances. I mean I know that it might take a while for 55+5 candidates, but I don't mind waiting 8-10 months in order to get this invitation. What do you guys say? I just wanna know whether this would be realistic to assume.

Thank you guys I totally appreciate your support!


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Sorry couldn't update, I got grant on 7th March.


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi All,

My occupation code is 263111. I have submitted EOI on 26th Feb. I did not received invitation.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

kct22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My occupation code is 263111. I have submitted EOI on 26th Feb. I did not received invitation.


how many points you have ,
can you please breakdown it ?


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> how many points you have ,
> can you please breakdown it ?


Hi,

Here is my points breakdown.

Age - 30 
Experience - 10
Education-15
Partner's point - 5

Total 60 points.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

kct22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my points breakdown.
> 
> ...


you will receive invite in next round ,dont worry


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*Waiting for Invitation*



arpanpatel78692 said:


> you will receive invite in next round ,dont worry


Hi,

May I know the possibility of getting an invite with 70 points for 189 subclass for computer network and system engineer. Thanks for your help. EOI Filed on 11 March 2016


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

kvsnrss said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know the possibility of getting an invite with 70 points for 189 subclass for computer network and system engineer. Thanks for your help. EOI Filed on 11 March 2016


100% sure.

You will get an invite the day draw happens.

It's a certain as you will be in the Top league now with 70 points and that too in this field.

All the best


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI today with 60 points.

Experts please suggest when can I expect the invite. Do I have any hopes of invitation in this year (before July) or I need to prepare for PTE again?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

pras07 said:


> I have submitted my EOI today with 60 points.
> 
> Experts please suggest when can I expect the invite. Do I have any hopes of invitation in this year (before July) or I need to prepare for PTE again?


you will be invited within two draw ,
dont worry,


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*Number of Available open slots*



kawal_547 said:


> 100% sure.
> 
> You will get an invite the day draw happens.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering/worried/concerned/tensed about the ceiling limit...I heard offline that this is one skillset where it receives more applications it seems and more over "AUS" website haven't updated the March 3 invite status, so wondering how many might still be available in this skill select. Also I see large applications in 70 points slot. Please help with your inputs.

Thanks


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

kvsnrss said:


> I'm wondering/worried/concerned/tensed about the ceiling limit...I heard offline that this is one skillset where it receives more applications it seems and more over "AUS" website haven't updated the March 3 invite status, so wondering how many might still be available in this skill select. Also I see large applications in 70 points slot. Please help with your inputs.
> 
> Thanks


Well just to update, for financial year 2014-2015 the ceiling cap for this occupation was not reached and then the numbers were also less then the current ones.

Last financial year 2015-2016, numbers have been increased.

So I doubt where have u heard that this ceiling receives more occupations when the fact shows it otherwise on numbers.

I would suggest you to just relax.


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

pras07 said:


> I have submitted my EOI today with 60 points.
> 
> Experts please suggest when can I expect the invite. Do I have any hopes of invitation in this year (before July) or I need to prepare for PTE again?


Do you mean 55+5 or 60+5 points?

Keep us updated. Thank you!


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

ArchV said:


> Do you mean 55+5 or 60+5 points?
> 
> Keep us updated. Thank you!


55+5 total 60 points


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

pras07 said:


> 55+5 total 60 points


Great. My bad actually at first I thought you we're applying for 190 visa. But you're going for 189 visa.

Thank you!


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

ArchV said:


> Great. My bad actually at first I thought you we're applying for 190 visa. But you're going for 189 visa.
> 
> Thank you!


Oh ok. When do you think I should get invitation?


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

pras07 said:


> Oh ok. When do you think I should get invitation?


I'm not sure. But you certainly can find individuals who are on the same boat as you on myimmitracker.com, you should check this site out.

But as a rule of thumb, 60 pointers on 189 visa wouldn't take more than 3 months I'd say. You certainly have good changes of getting invited on next round.


----------



## Hamid.r.rahimzadeh (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi guys 
I submitted my EOI on 09 Feb 2016 with 55+5 points for 190 visa (NSW) and,my occupation is computer network and system engineering.
I'm wondering approximately how much should i wait for getting an invitation?

Regards


----------



## yogeshwar sharma (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi frds

I filled EOI (263111 190 55+5) for NSW in 19 aug'15.

do u have any idea...how much more time will take NSW to provide 5 points or Invitation. 

If any one has same criteria... Pl share your experience...


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

I saw only this thread is talking about our occupation. Rest all are talking about BAs.

If I apply for 190 too with 55 points + 5 points for spouse + 5 points for SS. I have 65 each in PTE and spouse has 6 each in IELTS.

Experts please comment how much time I need to wait for invite.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

pras07 said:


> I saw only this thread is talking about our occupation. Rest all are talking about BAs.
> 
> If I apply for 190 too with 55 points + 5 points for spouse + 5 points for SS. I have 65 each in PTE and spouse has 6 each in IELTS.
> 
> Experts please comment how much time I need to wait for invite.


Pras, there is no definite time of NSW invite.

With 65 points or rather 60 points only you will get the 189, invite much much before than SS.

You can see the above post, a person is waiting since Aug'15


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Pras, there is no definite time of NSW invite.
> 
> With 65 points or rather 60 points only you will get the 189, invite much much before than SS.
> 
> You can see the above post, a person is waiting since Aug'15


Hi Kewal

Thanks for your reply. I have already applied under189 with 60 points. Now just waiting for invitation.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

pras07 said:


> Hi Kewal
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have already applied under189 with 60 points. Now just waiting for invitation.


You will surely get invited in April for sure.

Best of luck.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> You will surely get invited in April for sure.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks Kewal. Me too hoping so as they have cleared the backlog in January so shouldn't be much to wait for.


----------



## Abraham84 (Mar 20, 2016)

*Abraham84*

Hi All

I applied 189 with 60 points (+5 points by partner) and submitted on Feb 22nd. What are the chances for me to get the EOI invitation on 23rd March ?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I need your help, I have received positive result for ACS 263212 (ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER) I made mistake by applying to this job code as I was confused between 263111 and 263212. After my ACS result and when I went through all immigration websites of states I realized there is no chance to immigrate AUSTRLIA for me. After some research I found this job code and also my past colleagues have moved Australia on the same job code.

I am planning to review my ACS application for 263111 and I am not sure if I have to get new documents with added responsibilities, anybody here who have reviewed or knows someone who have reviewed for this job code.

Appreciate your help !


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Abraham84 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied 189 with 60 points (+5 points by partner) and submitted on Feb 22nd. What are the chances for me to get the EOI invitation on 23rd March ?


Abraham did you get invitation yesterday?


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Abraham84 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied 189 with 60 points (+5 points by partner) and submitted on Feb 22nd. What are the chances for me to get the EOI invitation on 23rd March ?


Abraham did you get invitation yesterday?


----------



## Abraham84 (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes, I got the invitation yesterday. My agent just now forwarded me the EOI acceptance. I submitted my EOI on 23rd February. How about you ? Did you got the EOI acceptance letter ?


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Abraham84 said:


> Yes, I got the invitation yesterday. My agent just now forwarded me the EOI acceptance. I submitted my EOI on 23rd February. How about you ? Did you got the EOI acceptance letter ?


I haven't got. I had filed on 16th March. So still waiting to hear anything from anybody who filed EOI this month.


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

Got invitation yesterday. All the best for the guys expecting invitation in the coming rounds.


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*March 23 Invite*



kct22 said:


> Got invitation yesterday. All the best for the guys expecting invitation in the coming rounds.



Hi KCT,

Congratulations on your invite. May I know how many points and when you have filed your EOI. I have filed my EOI on March 11,2016 and I have 70 points for the same skill select. I am not sure of an invite as my agent's office is closed today on the occasion of Holi. Can you shed some light on the points invited and the EOI Filed dates.

Thanks


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

kvsnrss said:


> Hi KCT,
> 
> Congratulations on your invite. May I know how many points and when you have filed your EOI. I have filed my EOI on March 11,2016 and I have 70 points for the same skill select. I am not sure of an invite as my agent's office is closed today on the occasion of Holi. Can you shed some light on the points invited and the EOI Filed dates.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks kvsnrss.

I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 25 feb.

With 70 points for sure you have got the invite. Please get the update from your agent


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*Thanks KCT*



kct22 said:


> Thanks kvsnrss.
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 25 feb.
> 
> With 70 points for sure you have got the invite. Please get the update from your agent


Thanks for your update mate. Good luck


----------



## yogeshwar sharma (Feb 2, 2016)

guys....any guess regarding 55 pointers will get invitation in 263111...


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

pras07 said:


> I haven't got. I had filed on 16th March. So still waiting to hear anything from anybody who filed EOI this month.


Pras, I also received invitation and I submitted on 11th march. Didn't you yet ?


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

muhamhus said:


> Pras, I also received invitation and I submitted on 11th march. Didn't you yet ?


No yaar


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

muhamhus said:


> Pras, I also received invitation and I submitted on 11th march. Didn't you yet ?


No yaar


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

yogeshwar sharma said:


> guys....any guess regarding 55 pointers will get invitation in 263111...


I second this. Anybody?


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

nav.saikap said:


> Thanks Jakb.. Your friend got the EOI approved for NSW state sponsorship in March?
> 
> Actually I have Submitted EOI for NSW state Sponsorship couple of days back. Waiting for the result.


Hi Nav

Can you please share points

I submitted on 31 March 2016 for 263111
With 55+5 with zero score of English.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Guys

Any idea when should I expect NSW invite?

EOI: 22/03/2016
PTE: 69+ each
Exp: 7.5 years
Points: 60+5


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

pras07 said:


> Guys
> 
> Any idea when should I expect NSW invite?
> 
> ...


Why NSW invite?

When you can easily get invite for 189 with 60?

Have you filed eoi for 189?

If not, file it now.

You will surely be invited within Apr.

NSW is no one's guess...and do NOT rely on it too.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Why NSW invite?
> 
> When you can easily get invite for 189 with 60?
> 
> ...


I have filed for both in same EOI Kawal. Waiting for anything


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

pras07 said:


> I have filed for both in same EOI Kawal. Waiting for anything


Best of luck.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Best of luck.


Thanks mate. Wondering why they are updating site so slowly. May be due to year end.


----------



## adixxx (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi , Did you receive any answer regarding the mulptiple EOIs?


----------



## adixxx (Apr 2, 2016)

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Looks like the wait is getting longer and longer. I applied on 17-May. 55+5 point- 190- NSW.
> English-PTE-65+ in all.
> ...





Hi Dhruv , Did you receive any answer regarding the mulptiple EOIs?


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

adixxx said:


> Hi Dhruv , Did you receive any answer regarding the mulptiple EOIs?


You can submit as many EOI's even for 190.


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

Had applied for Systems Analyst with ACS and got rejected (they recommended me for System Administrator; which is neither in SOL nor in CSOL). Now looking forward to put review application for Systems Engineer.

Has anybody been through a similar situation? Did it work?

Need some hopes and luck guys!!


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

*190 Visa With 60 points*

Hellow All,
I have submitted my EOI for 190 visa with exact 60 points. This EOI is for Computer and network Engineer 263111. Does anyone got invitation with Exact 60(55 +5 claimed points) points? Please tell me if you get one and how long it took?
Thank you


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

iZombie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had applied for Systems Analyst with ACS and got rejected (they recommended me for System Administrator; which is neither in SOL nor in CSOL). Now looking forward to put review application for Systems Engineer.
> 
> ...


I had applied for different code, got positive results from ACS, but, limited to certain states with conditions. I have reviewed for system engineer and it is under process.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

HI,
I have applied with 60 points (55 + 5) for network and computer engineer. Is that any chance to get call? I have job 1 year experience in networking.
Thank You


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

Sansu83 said:


> I had applied for different code, got positive results from ACS, but, limited to certain states with conditions. I have reviewed for system engineer and it is under process.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting a reply. I'm looking forward to put a review too. Hopin' they don't stick to their recommendation for Sys Admin and screw me up..!! Freakin' ACS..!! lol :boxing:


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

I got my review result and ACS found it is unsuitable for 263111

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## piyushanjali (Dec 4, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Dude...u talking about a figure close to 700.
> 
> What was the initial figure on 1 Jul'15....around 1900, I guess.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Can you help me please!

I have applied for EOI on 4th April, 2016 with 60 points under 263111 code, and still waiting for invitation.


I would like to know what is expected time frame for my invitation, as did not get in 13th April round ? May be 27th, or first round of May ?

I would also like to know what documents to keep ready to make things faster once get an invitation? I mean what docs we need and what best I can prepare my self so that don't waste after i get the invitation.

Thanks and Regards,
Anjali


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

piyushanjali said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me please!
> 
> ...


For more precise information please visit the DIBP website for document checklist and get ready.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

iZombie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had applied for Systems Analyst with ACS and got rejected (they recommended me for System Administrator; which is neither in SOL nor in CSOL). Now looking forward to put review application for Systems Engineer.
> 
> ...


System Administrator is there in CSOL

check the link again 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL

Regards


----------



## identifier (Sep 17, 2015)

is there anybody 55+5 NSW who has got invitation recently ? I am waiting since 14 sep 2015 and there is no news yet


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

hi,

I have one doubt,
If occupation cap has been reached for current financial year 2015-2016 like 30 APR 2016 ok ,
Then they have two months back log of same occupation when next financial year 2016-2017 will open ,they will start give invite from 1 May 2016 EOI then later on July month EOI,

Isnt it ?

Thanks in Advance ,
Thanks,


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have one doubt,
> If occupation cap has been reached for current financial year 2015-2016 like 30 APR 2016 ok ,
> ...


Patel bhai


They will start from the earliest n high ranked eoi first. Now high ranked can be of July too...

All depends on numbers of high ranked


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> I got my review result and ACS found it is unsuitable for 263111
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Hello I also received my ACS result yesterday for 263111 according to their assessment I cannot claim my desired points.

for Age: 25 Points

Qualification: 10 Points
(ACS counted my BS-in computer science equivalent to Diploma and MS in IT equivalent to Associate Degree thus 10 points only)

Skilled Experience 3.5 Years: 5 Points 
(Out of my 15 Years of experience they counted only 3.5 - for my 1st job of 6 years not suitable for ANZSCO 263111, deducted 6 years (due to associate degree) from 2nd job out of 9.5 years)

English Proficiency: I am expecting to score 10 points

Total points: 50

I am confused what to do now


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

piyushanjali said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me please!
> 
> ...


Hi Anjali,

Did you get the invite in last round which happend on 27th April? I am also waiting with 60 points under 263111.


----------



## divtej (May 5, 2016)

*263111 - pr - vic*

Hi All,

I have been following this thread for quite sometime. I have applied for my PR and would like to be included in the thread because I can see a lot of people are in the same situation as me. It has been almost 2 months now, waiting eagerly for approval. Please message if anyone is in the final stage as mine. Thank you. 

Network Engineer - 263111 - 60 Points

EOI Lodged: 10th Feb 2016
Invitation Received: 17th Feb 2016
PR Application lodged: 26th Feb 2016
Medicals: 8th March 2016
CO Assigned & Docs requested: 12th March 2016
Docs Uploaded: 22nd March 2016
Application Status: Processing since mid April
PR Grant: Waiting....


----------



## divtej (May 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Also I want to maintain a thread with all the dates of the members here. It will be easy for us to track and figure out the process. We had a similar process for student dependent visas and trust me it helped all of us a lot.

Let me know if anyone is interested to do this.

Thank you.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

hello all,

heard that as for 263111 if we go for NSW SS with 55+5, it's basically day dreaming?

anyone of us here received NSW SS invitation based on 55+5 ?


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

I've been active on the forum for a while now. I haven't seen anyone from our code getting an invite around here. 

Cheers,
Rahul.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Here is my timeline.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

rd85164 said:


> 263111 - 489 NSW-FSC Applied (55+10) - 5-Feb-2016
> Accepted: 9-Mar-2016
> Invite: 14-Mar-2016


dude,

It's quite surprising that NSW invited 55pts but what is NSW-FSC that gives you +10pts ?
Doesn't it involve additional cost ? subclass 489 require some $$ in bank account to prove you are financially strong ?


----------



## divtej (May 5, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have made a spreadsheet on Google docs for easy access of everyone's PR status. At this stage you can only view it and if anyone wants their timeline to be added, please reply back and I will.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1R18tvd-laeb0YJrD6Yw6lwLZaartOCqh1Nhcw-H_KWQ/edit?usp=sharing

This doc will give you a screenshot of the timeline for the applications.

Thanks


----------



## divtej (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for the timeline, will be updating this in the document.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

divtej said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have made a spreadsheet on Google docs for easy access of everyone's PR status. At this stage you can only view it and if anyone wants their timeline to be added, please reply back and I will.
> 
> ...


Link of that spreadsheet?


----------



## divtej (May 5, 2016)

263111 - PR - VIC - Timeline

Name - Invite Received - Application Lodged - Grant Date

1. pras07 - 13th April 2016 - 22nd April 2016 - ..........
2. divtej - 10th Feb 2016 - 26th Feb 2016 - ..........


----------



## divtej (May 5, 2016)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1R18tvd-laeb0YJrD6Yw6lwLZaartOCqh1Nhcw-H_KWQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## divtej (May 5, 2016)

Hi, 

Have you applied for VIC 189?


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Do you guys know if any 55+5 263111 candidates have been nominated by 190 NSW over the past 6 months?


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have been quite active throughout the forum and haven't seen any yet.

Cheers,
Rahul


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

ArchV said:


> Do you guys know if any 55+5 263111 candidates have been nominated by 190 NSW over the past 6 months?


I heard none of them since Oct 2015 but I had a word with my agent and she insist that she has been dealing with these applications on daily basis and based on her record, max invitation within 2 months...

I told her that I read in forum whereby some waited for 9 months yet no news, she answers "well, i cannot stop you from reading forums or blogs but I am doing this everyday so I know the actual time frame"


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

tchinyi said:


> I heard none of them since Oct 2015 but I had a word with my agent and she insist that she has been dealing with these applications on daily basis and based on her record, max invitation within 2 months...
> 
> I told her that I read in forum whereby some waited for 9 months yet no news, she answers "well, i cannot stop you from reading forums or blogs but I am doing this everyday so I know the actual time frame"


I appreciate your feedback tchinyi. I find that hard to believe though, maybe this agent is just trying to lure you. I wish anybody who's been invited in such time frame posted here. 

Thank you again for this feedback.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> Hi Anjali,
> 
> Did you get the invite in last round which happend on 27th April? I am also waiting with 60 points under 263111.


When you logged your EOI,
EOI date please,

Thanks,


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

guys guide me.

ACS gave me result as suitable for 263111 but they counted my skilled experience after October 2012 i.e. 3.5years only..so for that I will be getting 5 points. Also they considered my BS and master's degree equals to AQF diploma and AQF associate degree respectively and for that I will get 10 points only and 25 for age (33-39). At the moment 40 points in total without IELTS or PTE. I have option to score 20 points with superior English but at the moment I am considering 10 points only. So I am lacking 10 points for scoring 60.

Now I need opinion, Shall I change my ANZSCO code to system administrator and reassess to score 15 for experience (my experience is 15years out of which 3.5 is counted for now).

or

shall i wait for another 6 months and gain 5 more points for 5 years skilled experience and go with 55+5 for NSW.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ns0314 (May 6, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

theariezman said:


> guys guide me.
> 
> ACS gave me result as suitable for 263111 but they counted my skilled experience after October 2012 i.e. 3.5years only..so for that I will be getting 5 points. Also they considered my BS and master's degree equals to AQF diploma and AQF associate degree respectively and for that I will get 10 points only and 25 for age (33-39). At the moment 40 points in total without IELTS or PTE. I have option to score 20 points with superior English but at the moment I am considering 10 points only. So I am lacking 10 points for scoring 60.
> 
> ...


Can you share your acs result. Your post is not precise and difficult to comment.

Rahul.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

rd85164 said:


> Can you share your acs result. Your post is not precise and difficult to comment.
> 
> Rahul.


Thank you Rahul for the response.

Here is my ACS Result.

-------------------------------------
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Science in Information Technology from ***** Management Science and Technology completed April 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Computer Science from **** Institute of Computer Science completed September 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

The following employment after October 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/06 - 04/16 (9yrs 6mths)
Position: Core Cloud Administrator
Employer: Current Employer


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 02/01 - 10/06 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Systems Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Past Employer

---------------------------------------------

Now as per the ACS guide lines I understand that with Associate Degree or Diploma either I should have 6 Years relevant experience or 5 Years relevant experience in past 10 years. ACS didn't considered my first employment so 6 years removed right away then they counted 6 years out of 9.5 years of relevant experience and remaining 3.5 years as skilled which is considered for claiming points.

I have a scenario either I wait for another 6 months this way I will be completing 10 years and I can claim 5 years relevant experience during last 10 years for that and can get 10 points for that. (Total 55+5 SS) and go for 190 

Age: 25
Qualification: 10
Skilled experience:10
English Proficiency: 10

or

shall I reassess under ANZSCO 262113 (system administrator) and claim at least 8years of skilled experience and gain 15 points. (Total 60+5) and go or 190 but what are the chances under this code.

Age: 25
Qualification: 10
Skilled experience:15
English Proficiency: 10

I have another possibility not sure if that will work, can I produce another reference letter for the experience which was not considered to be suitable under the ANZSCO code 263111. I would like to post my Reference letter as well if you would like to see.

Thanks
TheAriezman


----------



## rameshverma85 (Mar 30, 2016)

Dear all, 

I have applied EOI for 262113 (System Administrator) at 15-March-2016. Can anybody tell me, is there have any chance to get invitation before July or august ?


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> hello all,
> 
> heard that as for 263111 if we go for NSW SS with 55+5, it's basically day dreaming?
> 
> anyone of us here received NSW SS invitation based on 55+5 ?


HI All

Anybody comments about chances. please.


----------



## erashu (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I've already logged an EOI for 262113 - Systems Administrator: NSW since Sept'15, after checking on other forums and checking the history of NSW invites.. I don't think this one going to result in PR. So can I get ACS done again for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer ? If so, what are the negatives I need to think of and will my previous ACS have any effect on the new one ?

Will there be any problems at any stage ?

Please help !

- Ashish


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

Did anyone on the forum got an invite today under doi 263111?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> Did anyone on the forum got an invite today under doi 263111?


when you logged your EOI ?


----------



## alexisLG (Apr 9, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

theariezman said:


> Thank you Rahul for the response.
> 
> Now as per the ACS guide lines I understand that with Associate Degree or Diploma either I should have 6 Years relevant experience or 5 Years relevant experience in past 10 years. ACS didn't considered my first employment so 6 years removed right away then they counted 6 years out of 9.5 years of relevant experience and remaining 3.5 years as skilled which is considered for claiming points.
> 
> ...


IMHO you can try to get another reference letter which proves your ability in the current code instead of switching code, because you still have a valid result, whereas if you switch, you're unsure what the outcome may be.

I may not be active on the forum lately. PM if need any suggestion.

Rahul.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> when you logged your EOI ?


I lodged it on 5th May 2016 with 60 points.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

theariezman said:


> The following employment after October 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Sounds like they only recognise your employment after Oct 2012 which means you can only claim 3 years+ experience for 5pts


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

tchinyi said:


> Sounds like they only recognise your employment after Oct 2012 which means you can only claim 3 years+ experience for 5pts


Yes exactly this is what happens out of my 15 years of employment. 
right now I am planning to get a new reference letter for my uncounted employment and go for assessment review.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

rd85164 said:


> IMHO you can try to get another reference letter which proves your ability in the current code instead of switching code, because you still have a valid result, whereas if you switch, you're unsure what the outcome may be.
> 
> I may not be active on the forum lately. PM if need any suggestion.
> 
> Rahul.


I have already wrote to my ex employer to provide me modified version of reference letter so I could go for reassessment. Hope they will issue one. if not i have to wait for 6 more months and I will be completing 10 years with my current employer and as per ACS i can gain 5 years skill experience in my last 10 years employment. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> I lodged it on 5th May 2016 with 60 points.


Have you got invite as per 11/05/2016 draw ?
Break down your point ?


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Have you got invite as per 11/05/2016 draw ?
> Break down your point ?


No I havn't got the invite. Breakup of points are in my signature below.

Did you get the invite? How many points do you have?


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

Is there anyone on the group with 60 points waiting for the EOI? Please let me know as I am compiling a list of people who are waiting for EOI with 60 points. Please mention your EOI date as well


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> Is there anyone on the group with 60 points waiting for the EOI? Please let me know as I am compiling a list of people who are waiting for EOI with 60 points. Please mention your EOI date as well


Dear this financial year cap has been filled dear,so new invite start from next financial year with last lead........


----------



## param_foryou (Dec 14, 2015)

ACS : + on 10th March 
PTE : 1st attempt : 6th Feb.2016 : L:67,R:62,S:79,W:65
PTE : 2nd attempt : 5th March 2016 : L:70,R:70,S:75,W:72 
Filed EOI with 65 points on 16th March 2016.:fingerscrossed:
received Invite on 23rd March 2016 
Filed for Visa on 10th May 2016.
Case officer assigned on 19th May 2016. 
Medical Done on 20th May 2016.
PCC Done : 11nth May 2016.
Case officer requested for additional documents.
Documents uploaded :XX/XX/XXXX
Visa Granted :


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

param_foryou said:


> ACS : + on 10th March
> PTE : 1st attempt : 6th Feb.2016 : L:67,R:62,S:79,W:65
> PTE : 2nd attempt : 5th March 2016 : L:70,R:70,S:75,W:72
> Filed EOI with 65 points on 16th March 2016.:fingerscrossed:
> ...


All the best, Param


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Does any one got ITA in 11th May 2016 Draw ,EOI logged date till 5th May 2016..........
Because one did not get invite who filled eoi 5th may 2016 ......


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All, 

Please advise if a person with experience in mainframe operations apply for this code - 263111. 

Thanks, 
Asha


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

Me too , EOI date: 9th may , points 55+5(nomination), job code 263111





goaustralianow said:


> Is there anyone on the group with 60 points waiting for the EOI? Please let me know as I am compiling a list of people who are waiting for EOI with 60 points. Please mention your EOI date as well


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advise if a person with experience in mainframe operations apply for this code - 263111.
> 
> ...


could you describe more about your functions.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbajaj49 (May 31, 2016)

Hi ,

I am planning to apply for ACS. My degree is Btech (IT) from 2009-2013.
I have work experience : 
Junior Network Engineer (Oct 2011 – Apr 2013) for 20 working hours per week. 
Network Engineer ( May 2013 - Jan 2014) for 48 working hours per week.

I completed my Masters in networks from feb 2014 - dec 2015 from australia.
Is there any issue with pre graduation part time work experience?

Can you please help me in this ...?
Thanks


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

karanbajaj49 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS. My degree is Btech (IT) from 2009-2013.
> I have work experience :
> ...


As per ACS guidelines the relevant work experience required for Bachelor degree or above is 2 years which you can be qualified as you mentioned, however you can not claim points for skilled experience since you do not have minium 3 years extra skilled experience but ACS can still be positive. 

Your experience and qualifications met date should be Dec 2015 and any experience after that should be considered as skilled experience. 

or If you do not show your Masters degree then still you make only an additional 1 year which is still less than 3 years to claim points but you can claim 5 points for AU degree.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbajaj49 (May 31, 2016)

theariezman said:


> As per ACS guidelines the relevant work experience required for Bachelor degree or above is 2 years which you can be qualified as you mentioned, however you can not claim points for skilled experience since you do not have minium 3 years extra skilled experience but ACS can still be positive.
> 
> Your experience and qualifications met date should be Dec 2015 and any experience after that should be considered as skilled experience.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info 
I am not looking for points from work exp. Just wanted to know if my ACS will be positive and if 'yes' ,then with final application will the embassy consider this experience.


----------



## Hamid.r.rahimzadeh (Mar 16, 2016)

arshadt86 said:


> Me too , EOI date: 9th may , points 55+5(nomination), job code 263111


Me too , EOI date:09 Feb 2016, points 55+5(nomination), job code 263111


----------



## Hamid.r.rahimzadeh (Mar 16, 2016)

me too, EOI submit 09 Feb 2016


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

My 3 years experience (after ACS assessment and deduction) completes in July, 2016. So, I'll apply EOI for both 190 (60 + 5) and 189 (60).


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

VIC or NSW which one has more options and easier to get a job for Network engineer ? I have applied for VIC state nomination. but just checking out my options.


Thanks,


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

diehard83 said:


> VIC or NSW which one has more options and easier to get a job for Network engineer ? I have applied for VIC state nomination. but just checking out my options.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Check the seek job search website and filter using your requirement. You will get some idea on your profile requirement.


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> Check the seek job search website and filter using your requirement. You will get some idea on your profile requirement.


Hmm looking at that as well, but I feel sometimes that can be confusing with jobs more and less at certain time.

Thanks


----------



## wilabr1217 (Jun 15, 2016)

*263111*

Hi, Can anyone please take a look at the subjects below and let me know if i should be able to get a positive assessment for 263111.

Masters in Information Technology - major - Network and system security - 2 years

The core subjects of the major in network and security have been marked bold

1ST TERM 

ICT services management
Introduction to programming
Project management concepts
Information system analysis and design

2ND TERM

*Network routing and switching*
Database design and development
Professional skills in ICT
E business systems

1ST TERM - 2 YEAR

*Advanced Network security*
*Information security management*
*Network design*
Computer forensics

2ND TERM - 2 YEAR

System security administration
Cloud computing for smart applications
Project - equivalent to 2 subjects


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

wilabr1217 said:


> Hi, Can anyone please take a look at the subjects below and let me know if i should be able to get a positive assessment for 263111.
> 
> Masters in Information Technology - major - Network and system security - 2 years
> 
> ...



Yes you can,
Because 2nd year mostly major subject are related networking field,


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

wilabr1217 said:


> Hi, Can anyone please take a look at the subjects below and let me know if i should be able to get a positive assessment for 263111.
> 
> Masters in Information Technology - major - Network and system security - 2 years
> 
> ...


Please check ANZCO code descriptions guide to get an idea:

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf

"At least 65% of the ICT units in your qualification must be relevant to the nominated occupation"

I think you'll get a positive assessment but not sure how many years of experience they'll deduct. These subjects seem more on software side then networks. If your ICT contents are 65% matching with the subjects mentioned in the ACS guide, they'll deduct 2 years. Otherwise, more than that.

PS. It's just my personal opinion and I'm, by no way, an expert


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Here is my points breakdown:

Age: 30
IELTS: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 5
Total = 60

I'll submit EOI for both 189 and 190 (NSW) on this weekend.

I know 189 is closed and will open in July but I just want to get this done and start working on other documents.

Hoping for the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wilabr1217 (Jun 15, 2016)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Yes you can,
> Because 2nd year mostly major subject are related networking field,


Thank you arpan. While assessing does ACS look at the final year of masters program for the relevant subjects or do they check all the subjects of both 1st and 2nd year?


----------



## wilabr1217 (Jun 15, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> Please check ANZCO code descriptions guide to get an idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you bilal for the input. As you said that i have more software related subjects. Could you let me know which subjects fall in network and which one is related to network in my program. Not that am not aware of the subjects taken but just wanted to have another opinion.


----------



## Nisyas (Jun 17, 2016)

*Eoi*



nav.saikap said:


> Anyone got the EOI approved for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 ?
> Please reply.


Did you receive Invitation, May i know the points that you applied, as i am applying to day with 55+5 

NY -QAT


----------



## Nisyas (Jun 17, 2016)

*EIO - NSW State*



nav.saikap said:


> Anyone got the EOI approved for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 ?
> Please reply.


Hi, Did you receive your Invitation and can you tell me your points that you applied,
as i am applying with 55+ 5 .

NISYAS.


----------



## albizcorner (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I am new this form. I am a network graduate(Anzsco263111-Computer Network and Systems Engineer) from AUS with 65 points and I applied for EOI(189 visa) yesterday. I am confused whether to include 190 visa aswell in my EOI or not. What are the chances of getting invitation with 65 points for 189 visa in the coming invitation rounds?
I would really appreciate it if you kindly give me some feedback on this
Thanks


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

albizcorner said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new this form. I am a network graduate(Anzsco263111-Computer Network and Systems Engineer) from AUS with 65 points and I applied for EOI(189 visa) yesterday. I am confused whether to include 190 visa aswell in my EOI or not. What are the chances of getting invitation with 65 points for 189 visa in the coming invitation rounds?
> I would really appreciate it if you kindly give me some feedback on this
> Thanks


You should get an invite in July.


----------



## gold berry (Jun 25, 2016)

65 is a gud score n 189. u should get in july for sure
see meee... 60 in 189
65 nsw 190 visa
eoi applied 17th mayi and no invite yet


----------



## wilabr1217 (Jun 15, 2016)

Can anyone help me with this doubt i have. I have completed Masters in Information technology with 16 units of which 2 units is my project. Now on the ACS guideline it mentions that 65% of the ICT content should be closely related to the nominated occupation. Also in one of the documents I found on the ACS website it mentions that a masters program should have 50%ICT content to be deemed eligible as major.
Now my question is when they say 65% ICT content are they looking for 65% from the entire course of 16 units or does it mean 65% ICT content from the 50% of ICT content a masters program should have?
In the first case the number of closely related subjects needed being around 8 or more and in the second case around 4 or 5 closely related subjects


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

gold berry said:


> 65 is a gud score n 189. u should get in july for sure
> see meee... 60 in 189
> 65 nsw 190 visa
> eoi applied 17th mayi and no invite yet


I think 263111 reached the occupation ceilings in April that's why people are still waiting to get an invite.

I'm in the same boat. Hopefully, we'll get the invite in July or August rounds. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

wilabr1217 said:


> Can anyone help me with this doubt i have. I have completed Masters in Information technology with 16 units of which 2 units is my project. Now on the ACS guideline it mentions that 65% of the ICT content should be closely related to the nominated occupation. Also in one of the documents I found on the ACS website it mentions that a masters program should have 50%ICT content to be deemed eligible as major.
> Now my question is when they say 65% ICT content are they looking for 65% from the entire course of 16 units or does it mean 65% ICT content from the 50% of ICT content a masters program should have?
> In the first case the number of closely related subjects needed being around 8 or more and in the second case around 4 or 5 closely related subjects


Search of ACS summary of Criteria...a table where it states even If your education is not closely related to ANZSCO code you still could get positive results, the only thing is that your relevant experience will increase from 2-4 to 6years and skill years will decrease to 2 years and you can't claim points. Any ACS is the authority who could judge the percentage.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

wilabr1217 said:


> Can anyone help me with this doubt i have. I have completed Masters in Information technology with 16 units of which 2 units is my project. Now on the ACS guideline it mentions that 65% of the ICT content should be closely related to the nominated occupation. Also in one of the documents I found on the ACS website it mentions that a masters program should have 50%ICT content to be deemed eligible as major.
> Now my question is when they say 65% ICT content are they looking for 65% from the entire course of 16 units or does it mean 65% ICT content from the 50% of ICT content a masters program should have?
> In the first case the number of closely related subjects needed being around 8 or more and in the second case around 4 or 5 closely related subjects


plus ACS skills assessment guidelines are the sole and authentic document so don't go for any other stuff.

I have also done Masters in Information Technology and it's been considered as major.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I just received my ACS result (I put for a request to review my application with additional Job description which was not counted earlier).

Now my points stands at

Age: 25 points 
Education: 10 points
Experience: 15 points
PTE/IELTS: Yet to be attempted 

I would like to take an opinion, should I apply for EOI and meanwhile attempt for English test or shall I wait for it.

looking forward for suggestions. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

theariezman said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just received my ACS result (I put for a request to review my application with additional Job description which was not counted earlier).
> 
> ...


I'd strongly recommend to file EOI only after you've completed the PTE and result is with you.

July 2016 rounds have already been announced so try to complete PTE as soon as possible so that you can get in the queue.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

theariezman said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just received my ACS result (I put for a request to review my application with additional Job description which was not counted earlier).
> 
> ...


You can NOT file EOI without IELTS or PTE scores. It won't be submitted. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Below are my timelines:
ACS Applied: 14-06-2016
ACS Received +ve: 27-06-2016
EOI applied: 01-07-2016

ANZO code: 263111 (Network and Systems Engineer)

Total Score: 60 points (189) 65 Points (NSW -190) applied

Will I get invite in July 6th invitation round? What are the chances?

Senior members pls help.

Thanks


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

shjuthani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> ACS Applied: 14-06-2016
> ...


hope for the best and
All the best
If not then may be 20th July.

but do keep us updated.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

With the grace of god, I just got the ITA... 263111 60 points


----------



## albizcorner (Jun 19, 2016)

Invited-65 points. EOI date-24th June. Thank you all


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Alhmdolillah.

Invited with 60 points.

EOI: 18th June, 2016


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> Alhmdolillah.
> 
> Invited with 60 points.
> 
> EOI: 18th June, 2016


wow congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

albizcorner said:


> Invited-65 points. EOI date-24th June. Thank you all


congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## sanwebs (Sep 9, 2014)

ciitbilal said:


> Alhmdolillah.
> 
> Invited with 60 points.
> 
> EOI: 18th June, 2016


Alhamthulillah, very glad to hear it. 
Could you please guide me with your experience letter hiding your personal details. I am planning to start the process from now on. 

I can find sample template in DIBP website, but I need the real one for 263111. Pls post it here. Really appreciated!


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

sanwebs said:


> Alhamthulillah, very glad to hear it.
> Could you please guide me with your experience letter hiding your personal details. I am planning to start the process from now on.
> 
> I can find sample template in DIBP website, but I need the real one for 263111. Pls post it here. Really appreciated!


you list down your duties and people here can advise you if those are reasonable. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## sanwebs (Sep 9, 2014)

theariezman said:


> sanwebs said:
> 
> 
> > Alhamthulillah, very glad to hear it.
> ...


Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Congratulation to all who are invited.
Now I am very much hopeful for my turn after 1 August upon getting 5 more points for experience.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi,

I have submitted my ACS on 01st July 2016 for ANZCO263111
Hoping to get my results at least by next weekend. 

Then i can apply for my EOI and participate in August Round of selection.

Age: 30 Points
PTE: 10 Points
ACS: Awaiting (Hoping to get 10 for Exp and 10 for Education)

Planning to apply both 189 an 190 (NSW).
Is it worth applying for Victoria state nomination? 
Any one researched for network openings in Melbourne. Please advice.

Thanks,
Raja


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

raaja2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS on 01st July 2016 for ANZCO263111
> Hoping to get my results at least by next weekend.
> ...


With 60 points, you should get invitation in next round for 189. That would leave you with full options to go anywhere in the country.

PS. I submitted EOI on 06/18/2016 and got invitation on July 6th round with 60 points. My visa type was 189.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> With 60 points, you should get invitation in next round for 189. That would leave you with full options to go anywhere in the country.
> 
> PS. I submitted EOI on 06/18/2016 and got invitation on July 6th round with 60 points. My visa type was 189.


Congrats for getting the ITA and thanks for your reply 
Are you also trying under same category of 263111?
It would be great for me to know how do you feel the job market for network engineers in Sydney.


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

*Computer Network and System Engineer*



raaja2010 said:


> Congrats for getting the ITA and thanks for your reply
> Are you also trying under same category of 263111?
> It would be great for me to know how do you feel the job market for network engineers in Sydney.


Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI for Computer Network and System Engineer on 6th July. Does anyone can please tell me what could be the possible date for Invitation? 
Thank You
Sawon

Age: 30
Education: 15
Staying in Australia for 2 Years: 5
PY: 5
Experience : 5
189: 60 Points
190: 65 Points


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Sawon Haither said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI for Computer Network and System Engineer on 6th July. Does anyone can please tell me what could be the possible date for Invitation?
> Thank You
> Sawon
> ...


Mostly you will get the invite on July 20th or by August 1st week selection.


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

raaja2010 said:


> Congrats for getting the ITA and thanks for your reply
> Are you also trying under same category of 263111?
> It would be great for me to know how do you feel the job market for network engineers in Sydney.


I'm still in the process of visa application so no idea about this


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Sawon Haither said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI for Computer Network and System Engineer on 6th July. Does anyone can please tell me what could be the possible date for Invitation?
> Thank You
> Sawon
> ...


20th July round.


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank You


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey, did you get invitation?


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> I'm still in the process of visa application so no idea about this


Oh ok. ACS asked me to publish my CCNP certification. I published it today and hoping for my ACS report in the middle of next week.


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

ikrammd said:


> Correct guess
> 
> ICT jobs
> Sydney
> ...


thanks , i would like to know work exp acs considers , i have total three year of exp but looking at post people saying ACS deducted their exp ? so in that case i get 0 point for my exp ?


----------



## gold berry (Jun 25, 2016)

depends on backlog 
hope for the best in next round bt as jst 1300 vacancies in 189 visa so its all luck.
else 1st round of august for sure u will get it
i lodged mine on 17th may
got in frst round of july 60pts as all wer filled by frst round of may 


Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI for Computer Network and System Engineer on 6th July. Does anyone can please tell me what could be the possible date for Invitation? 
Thank You
Sawon

Age: 30
Education: 15
Staying in Australia for 2 Years: 5
PY: 5
Experience : 5
189: 60 Points
190: 65 Points[/QUOTE]


----------



## prakash_A (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am very new member and i have couple of questions on ACS, I am BE (EEE) graduate and having 10 years of experience in computer network/Systems and would like to apply for 263111.

My questions are:

1. How many years they deduct out of 10 years?
2. What is the possible points i may get?
3. What is the minimum points needed to get the invite sooner 60 or 65?
4. How many invitations left for this year?

Please guide me on the above.


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

gold berry said:


> depends on backlog
> hope for the best in next round bt as jst 1300 vacancies in 189 visa so its all luck.
> Else 1st round of august for sure u will get it
> i lodged mine on 17th may
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

prakash_A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am very new member and i have couple of questions on ACS, I am BE (EEE) graduate and having 10 years of experience in computer network/Systems and would like to apply for 263111.
> 
> ...


Depends on the number of ICT courses in your degree and how closely are they related to the courses mentioned in this document:

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf

^^See the courses under 263111.

Ideally, you'll get 8 years assessed as positive but it depends on ACS and point 1. that means 15 points for immigration.

In last round, everyone with 60 points got invitation.

There has been only 1 round in this year so, plenty of seats available.

Make sure to get ACS as soon as possible and apply EOI. You'll get invite in very next round.

PS. this is my personal opinion based on the activity on this forum. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> With 60 points, you should get invitation in next round for 189. That would leave you with full options to go anywhere in the country.
> 
> PS. I submitted EOI on 06/18/2016 and got invitation on July 6th round with 60 points. My visa type was 189.


Bro, the occupation ceiling was reached for the last year of 2015-2016. You said you got invited on July 6th round. Does that mean the new year with total of 1400 invites for 263111 has begun?

Reason I'm asking is, I just lodged my EOI today with 60 points for 263111. 189 Visa. When can I expect an invite?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> Bro, the occupation ceiling was reached for the last year of 2015-2016. You said you got invited on July 6th round. Does that mean the new year with total of 1400 invites for 263111 has begun?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is, I just lodged my EOI today with 60 points for 263111. 189 Visa. When can I expect an invite?:fingerscrossed:


Under 2015-2016 celings at bottom there is link for 2016-2017 for new year which is approximately 1400. First invitations round was done on 6th july, 2nd on 20th July. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash_A (Feb 10, 2016)

*Thank you*



ciitbilal said:


> Depends on the number of ICT courses in your degree and how closely are they related to the courses mentioned in this document:
> 
> 
> ^^See the courses under 263111.
> ...



Thank you so much, Let me spead up my process.


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## prakash_A (Feb 10, 2016)

Good Evening Guys,

Since i am BE in Electical & Electronics, Will i be classified as ICT Major or Minor. ?

If minor how many years they deduct?
If Major how many years they deduct?

Your insights will be very helpful


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

prakash_A said:


> Good Evening Guys,
> 
> Since i am BE in Electical & Electronics, Will i be classified as ICT Major or Minor. ?
> 
> ...


Consult Summary of Criteria document for that.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

prakash_A said:


> Good Evening Guys,
> 
> Since i am BE in Electical & Electronics, Will i be classified as ICT Major or Minor. ?
> 
> ...


Most likely your BE will be considered as minor, since you have no relevant subjects (65%) towards system and network profile. They might deduct from 5 to 6 years for that. 

Might be discouraging for you, but that's the bitter truth.

Thanks,
Raja


----------



## prakash_A (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you theariezman!

After reviewing the doc that you mentioned, i am believing that ACS will consider BE (EEE) as ICT Minor and they might Minus (-) 4 years of experience out of over all 10 years. 

So for 5-6 years, Will i get 5 or 10 points?


Did any BE (EEE) guys got ACS verified? If so let me know how many years deducted.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

prakash_A said:


> Thank you theariezman!
> 
> After reviewing the doc that you mentioned, i am believing that ACS will consider BE (EEE) as ICT Minor and they might Minus (-) 4 years of experience out of over all 10 years.
> 
> ...


Above 3-less than 5 years - 5 points 
Above 5-less than 8 years - 10 points
Above 8 years - 15 points 

The above points after deduction and on remaining years. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash_A (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks raaja2010

your inputs given me much clarity towards the ACS assessment. If in case the deduct 5-6 years, i will be left with 4-5 years

What is the points i might get? Kindly provide me the buckets


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

prakash_A said:


> Thanks raaja2010
> 
> your inputs given me much clarity towards the ACS assessment. If in case the deduct 5-6 years, i will be left with 4-5 years
> 
> What is the points i might get? Kindly provide me the buckets


If you are left with 4 years - 5 Points
For 5 years - 10 Points

Hope you don't lose more than 5 years. So you can claim 10 points


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Submitted my documents for ACS on 2nd July and CO asked for additional documents on 8th July.
Submitted the additional documents on same day, got confirmation email on 11th July. Hoping to get my ACS assessment by this friday, so that i can submit my EOI. 

Any idea how many days did it take for you guys to get the ACS assessment.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Submitted my documents for ACS on 2nd July and CO asked for additional documents on 8th July.
> Submitted the additional documents on same day, got confirmation email on 11th July. Hoping to get my ACS assessment by this friday, so that i can submit my EOI.
> 
> Any idea how many days did it take for you guys to get the ACS assessment.


For my first ACS assessment it took 5 working days.

For Review ACS case with extra information, they took just 1 day.

But it all depends on case to case.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks Buddy


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

engineeroz said:


> Bro, the occupation ceiling was reached for the last year of 2015-2016. You said you got invited on July 6th round. Does that mean the new year with total of 1400 invites for 263111 has begun?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is, I just lodged my EOI today with 60 points for 263111. 189 Visa. When can I expect an invite?:fingerscrossed:


July is the start of new year for Australian immigration.

You should get invite in next round which is, I think, on July 20th.


----------



## prakash_A (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Raja again!

It looks like only very few actively posting on this thread and whoever posts a piece of information is helpful to understand the process. 

Couple of questions in mind

When we say 1400 invites only, it looking like 1/5th of ICT Business Analyst/Sofware Engineer invites approx. 

Just like very few active users, only very few apply in 263111?  I know i a very greedy to get sooner

Or many are applying and enrolled in the forum.

Let me know guys i am analysing myself 
Computer System and EOI for Network Engineer 263111


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I submitted by EOI today and hoping to get an invite in 20th July round. ray:


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

prakash_A said:


> Thanks Raja again!
> 
> It looks like only very few actively posting on this thread and whoever posts a piece of information is helpful to understand the process.
> 
> ...


ANZCO263111 - Consists of network, storage and systems (Windows, Unix and VMWare). 
Last year there was 1900 slots but all were taken by May 2016. This shows the competition for this role. So i am sure lot of people around the world are applying for this job code and getting their Visa. 
May be they are not in this forum. Any one applies after January will have tough time to get their ITA. I have seen this trend for couple of years.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

sheiky said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I submitted by EOI today and hoping to get an invite in 20th July round. ray:


High chances you will get it on 20th july.
Please post your outcome after the invite on 20th July.

Have filled my ACS on 2nd July and still waiting for the assessment results.
Hoping get my results today, so that i can also participate on 20th July round of invite.


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> High chances you will get it on 20th july.
> Please post your outcome after the invite on 20th July.
> 
> Have filled my ACS on 2nd July and still waiting for the assessment results.
> Hoping get my results today, so that i can also participate on 20th July round of invite.


=============================================

Hi Guys,
I have submitted my EOI with (189 = 60 points and 190 = 65 points) on 6th july. Is there any chance that i can get call on 20th July? They have cleared 421 places out of 1426.
Thank You
Sub: Computer network and System Engineer


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Sawon Haither said:


> =============================================
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my EOI with (189 = 60 points and 190 = 65 points) on 6th july. Is there any chance that i can get call on 20th July? They have cleared 421 places out of 1426.
> ...


You will most likely get the invite on 20th July.
Please share the link where you can see the number of places filled against the occupation list. I know where i can see the total occupation available in the site. But not sure where to look for the filled seats.

Thanks,
Raja


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

Sawon Haither said:


> =============================================
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my EOI with (189 = 60 points and 190 = 65 points) on 6th july. Is there any chance that i can get call on 20th July? They have cleared 421 places out of 1426.
> ...


Please share the link for the information above - 421 places filled out

I'm waiting for 20th July round as well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> Please share the link for the information above - 421 places filled out
> 
> I'm waiting for 20th July round as well :fingerscrossed:


Ooops sorry.

Results can be found in official website

SkillSelect


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

Thats the link - 
SkillSelect

Please click on that link and click on occupation ceilings


----------



## prakash_A (Feb 10, 2016)

This is one of the top 3 fast filling skill set, they invited already 400+ and most of other skill sets are less than 100 still. Looking at the trend as Raaja said it will be over before Jan 2017. 

Those who are all in the ACS process should fasten their seat belts and change the gear to top.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

After waiting for 2 weeks, received a disastrous ACS assessment report today. 

They have considered my Diploma as Major in computing but deducted 6 years out of my 10.6 years experience. ACS Guidelines says, they can only deduct 5 years.

I am left with only 4.6 years and can claim only 5 points. I am writing to case officer asking for clarification. If i don't get proper clarification, i will appeal against my ACS report. 

If any one appealed against ACS report, please guide me through the appeal process.

Thanks,
Raja


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Hi Raja,
ACS considers an experience of last 10 years only. Experience before July 2006 may not be considered in your case. The same issue I too faced.

Regards,
Ronak


raaja2010 said:


> After waiting for 2 weeks, received a disastrous ACS assessment report today.
> 
> They have considered my Diploma as Major in computing but deducted 6 years out of my 10.6 years experience. ACS Guidelines says, they can only deduct 5 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## prakash_A (Feb 10, 2016)

This must be really disappointing to you as well as Me. I now come to know what could be my ACS result as well before applying. In my case also they deduct 6 years and i will be left with 4 years (5 points)


----------



## prakash_A (Feb 10, 2016)

*Eoi*



roni.patel said:


> Hi Raja,
> ACS considers an experience of last 10 years only. Experience before July 2006 may not be considered in your case. The same issue I too faced.
> 
> Regards,
> Ronak



Ronak,

Did you submit EOI on 2015 and not got invite yet? i see guys who applied in june 2016 with 60 pts got their invites in 1 week of july. What is stopping in your case


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

prakash_A said:


> Ronak,
> 
> Did you submit EOI on 2015 and not got invite yet? i see guys who applied in june 2016 with 60 pts got their invites in 1 week of july. What is stopping in your case


I still went ahead and submitted my EOI today including State Sponsorship (5 Pts) with total 60 points. But still going to appeal against my ACS over the weekend.


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Yes, I have submitted EOI in 2015 with 55 points. So did not receive the invite.
I will get 5 more points for exp upon completion of this month and will have total 60 points. So hopefully get invite next month.

Regards,
Ronak


prakash_A said:


> Ronak,
> 
> Did you submit EOI on 2015 and not got invite yet? i see guys who applied in june 2016 with 60 pts got their invites in 1 week of july. What is stopping in your case


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

hi guys,

request your expert advise. I have 60 points which includes (55+5) and am applying for NSW- state sponsorship. 
1) how much time it will take to get invitation. 
2) which state i can apply to get early invitation.
3) to increase points am appearing for pte-a after two weeks. please provide materials or guide me for practice and score more.

thanks for the help


----------



## prakash_A (Feb 10, 2016)

Long wait shows your passion towards the goal and you will get it. Based on your response, couple of questions arise in me. 

Lets say i am filing ACS this month and they give positive for 4.2 years (I may get 5 points) and i am going for EOI same time next year that time my experience would be 5.2 years.

Will that 5 points automatically become 10 points or i should be sending it for ACS review again?

If i have 12 years of total experience, Will they consider only last 10 years ? somewhere i read but not sure.



roni.patel said:


> Yes, I have submitted EOI in 2015 with 55 points. So did not receive the invite.
> I will get 5 more points for exp upon completion of this month and will have total 60 points. So hopefully get invite next month.
> 
> Regards,
> Ronak


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

rtbrfr said:


> hi guys,
> 
> request your expert advise. I have 60 points which includes (55+5) and am applying for NSW- state sponsorship.
> 1) how much time it will take to get invitation.
> ...


Most of us are in the same category of 55+5 and waiting for state nominations. 

I have not seen anyone in last 3 months getting invite with 60 points for state nominations.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

prakash_A said:


> Long wait shows your passion towards the goal and you will get it. Based on your response, couple of questions arise in me.
> 
> Lets say i am filing ACS this month and they give positive for 4.2 years (I may get 5 points) and i am going for EOI same time next year that time my experience would be 5.2 years.
> 
> ...


Anytime u gain more experience, you need to get ACS done again even if you don't change companies. 

There is no automatic upgrade of points for anything in EOI. Only automatic point reduction is there if you lose age. 

There is no restrictions of 10 years for assessment. The restriction is that you can claim points only for maximum 10 years after all the deductions. 

For example let's say you have 16 years of experience, they deduct 4 years for your education, u will get points only for 10 years and remaining 2 years will be of no use.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

theariezman said:


> plus ACS skills assessment guidelines are the sole and authentic document so don't go for any other stuff.
> 
> I have also done Masters in Information Technology and it's been considered as major.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


Hi theariezman,

I need some guidance from you in appealing against my ACS report which i have received today. I was suppose to get 10 points for experience, but they deducted 6 years of my experience out of 10.6 years, though my education was considered as ICT major. I ended up getting only 5 points.

I see you have 2 ACS reports in you timeline. Can you please through some light on this for me and to get the required points.

Thanks,
Raja


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Hi theariezman,
> 
> I need some guidance from you in appealing against my ACS report which i have received today. I was suppose to get 10 points for experience, but they deducted 6 years of my experience out of 10.6 years, though my education was considered as ICT major. I ended up getting only 5 points.
> 
> ...


What is the length of your degree?
Could you post the result related to your qualifications. 
Did they consider your degree AQF to Degree or Diploma or Associate degree.?

For me they considered my degree (BCS and MSIT) AQF equivalent to Diploma Associate degree respectively hence they deducted 6 years out of 15 years besides they didn't counted one of my job (5years months) and considered as not closely related to nominated ANZSCO code. I request for review (not appeal) and submitted new reference letter with added job descriptions. 

I couldn't do with my qualifications since my degree duration was 2 years. 


Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> After waiting for 2 weeks, received a disastrous ACS assessment report today.
> 
> They have considered my Diploma as Major in computing but deducted 6 years out of my 10.6 years experience. ACS Guidelines says, they can only deduct 5 years.
> 
> ...


I've appealed before but my scenario might be different from yours.

My details:
Diploma - 10 points
Exp - 5 points (They deducted 5 years of experience due to it being diploma)
Age - 25 points
IELTS - 20 points

The problem for me was they were not recognizing some of my previous jobs to be in line with computers and systems for code 263111. Interestingly they only acknowledged one out of my past jobs. I've worked in 3 companies.

What I did was to prove to them that I have been working as networks telecom engineer all along with same job functions in all 3 companies.

Appeal process:
Wrote an appeal letter and uploaded. 
Gave them access to my Avaya certification credentials, wrote the details in the letter. Login and password to prove that my job was related to networks and systems.

Got a positive result after appeal.

So, try to make your case as convincing as possible. I'm not too familiar with why they deducted 6 years out of yours.

Maybe some other members can help out.

All the best.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> I've appealed before but my scenario might be different from yours.
> 
> My details:
> Diploma - 10 points
> ...


I think you mean review not appeal, because for appeal you cannot submit any documents (this is what ACS says) I may be wrong since I never went for appeal.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> After waiting for 2 weeks, received a disastrous ACS assessment report today.
> 
> They have considered my Diploma as Major in computing but deducted 6 years out of my 10.6 years experience. ACS Guidelines says, they can only deduct 5 years.
> 
> ...


If your qualification is actually Diploma or AQF equivalent to Diploma then regardless of ICT major it will fetch you 5 points. 

Please have a look to summary of criteria document which clearly states if 5 years relevant years in last 10 years or 6 years in any time of your experience if your qualification is diploma or Associate degree.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

theariezman said:


> What is the length of your degree?
> Could you post the result related to your qualifications.
> Did they consider your degree AQF to Degree or Diploma or Associate degree.?
> 
> ...


Here is my ACS Report summary.

Your Diploma in Information Technology from State Board of Technical Education and Training completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

The following employment after September 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/05 - 03/10 (4yrs 6mths)
Position: Infra Tech Support Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/10 - 03/12 (2yrs 0mths)
Position: Technical Specialist
Employer: XYZ
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/12 - 03/16 (4yrs 0mths)
Position: Principal Network Engineer
Employer: DEF
Country: INDIA

My Diploma is 3 years course and they have considered as AQF Diploma major. But still they deducted 6 years of my experience from total 10.6 years. So i am left only with 4.6 years and could claim only 5 points. 

I have written it to the case officer and expecting reply by tuesday. Depends on that i will either review or appeal against my ACS report on Wednesday.

I have submitted my EOI for 190 NSW SS (55+5) considering only 5 points from my experience. But honestly i have not heard from anyone that they got invite from NSW with only 60 points in last 6 months. Can some one through some light on this


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> I've appealed before but my scenario might be different from yours.
> 
> My details:
> Diploma - 10 points
> ...


Thanks for your inputs. 

I have written it to case officer am going to wait for their response till tuesday EOD. Then i will proceed with appeal and submit relevant documents to justify my claim.

Hoping to get this sorted out my coming weekend. 

How many days it took get the results for Appeal application


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Here is my ACS Report summary.
> 
> Your Diploma in Information Technology from State Board of Technical Education and Training completed April 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> 
> ...


Extract from Summary of Criteria document:

1- If you have diploma, Advanved Diploma or Associate Degree and you are ICT major and you are closely related to nominated ANZSCO code then you need; 

5 years relevant work experience completed in the last 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience 
anytime in past work history.

2- If you have diploma, Advanved Diploma or Associate Degree and you are ICT major but you are NOT closely related to nominated ANZSCO code then you need; 

6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history.

Remaining years will be considered as skills and you can claim points for that.

I would suggest you to wait for few months to complete 5 years of relevant experience which will fetch you 10 points for experience and 60 points for 189 and meanwhile apply for 190.

In case either review or appeal you need to pay fee amounting AUS $395.

Please remember you cannot submit additional documents for appeal but for review only. (Please go through with review and appeal guide).

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

theariezman said:


> Extract from Summary of Criteria document:
> 
> 1- If you have diploma, Advanved Diploma or Associate Degree and you are ICT major and you are closely related to nominated ANZSCO code then you need;
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate. 

I forgot to mention that they have considered one of my job experience with 9 months as non ICT professional. 

I am going to review not appeal and submit additional documents for that 9 months experience to prove that as ICT professional. 

On your point, if i wait for another 2 months and apply for ACS, i will get the required 10 points on experience, but by october my age will become 33 and will lose 5 points there 

I am in a tight situation and have no other option but to go for review. Hoping to finish off everything by coming weekend.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> I forgot to mention that they have considered one of my job experience with 9 months as non ICT professional.
> 
> ...


If somehow you can produce the evidence for that 9 months then definitely you got a chance to score 60.

I initially made my reference letter for system administrator thinking that it will work for computer networks and system engineer as well and went with it.

After first ACS result I was very much disappointed because I lost 5years 8 months experience for that. 

After so much thought I decided to contact again with the HR of that company and luckily they provided me new letter with added job descriptions (I request them to add two more lines related to network into the samw reference letter) and it worked.

I am also into 33-39 age category but fortunately i could claim points for 8 years of skilled experience. 

Currently I am praticing for PTE and attempted a mock test yesterday which was very bad but I got the idea which area I have to work on.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

theariezman said:


> If somehow you can produce the evidence for that 9 months then definitely you got a chance to score 60.
> 
> I initially made my reference letter for system administrator thinking that it will work for computer networks and system engineer as well and went with it.
> 
> ...


I have already got additional documents from Company on Friday and going to submit it when i review this wednesday. 

Hoping review does not take the same time as normal ACS timelines. 

All the best for your PTE Exams. I took PTE and was able to clear at 1st attempt with overall 74 score. That gave me 10 points. 

If you need any help or document for PTE exam, do reach out to me. I can help you in preparation.


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello All,
Can you please tell me when you got invitation at the round day? is that after 12am on the day or in the evening? I have submitted EOI on 6th July with 60 points. So nervous if i get call this 20th july! It seems like all backlog has been cleared as they have given 421 invitation.
Thank You
Computer Network and System Engineer 
189 : 60 
190 : 65


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Sawon Haither said:


> Hello All,
> Can you please tell me when you got invitation at the round day? is that after 12am on the day or in the evening? I have submitted EOI on 6th July with 60 points. So nervous if i get call this 20th july! It seems like all backlog has been cleared as they have given 421 invitation.
> Thank You
> Computer Network and System Engineer
> ...


Invitations occured at Australian midnight when the date changes...this is my perception and others can confirm. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank You


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

theariezman said:


> I think you mean review not appeal, because for appeal you cannot submit any documents (this is what ACS says) I may be wrong since I never went for appeal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Yes it might have been review then which I paid extra $400 or so...


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> I have written it to case officer am going to wait for their response till tuesday EOD. Then i will proceed with appeal and submit relevant documents to justify my claim.
> 
> ...


The initial review took about 2 and half months.

The review result came in 25 days.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks like NSW State Nomination for this year is yet to start. Any Idea last time how many got state nomination only for 263111 profile? I know totally NSW gave 2200 state nominations.

Some of my friends who have applied for NSW State nomination (55+5) are waiting for more than 5 months now. Anyone in the group got state nomination with 60 points? Pls update. Thanks.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

I am submitting my review tomorrow. I am going to submit additional experience letter from the current company which i did not include during my initial ACS. Hope they consider this during review. Can some one can guide me on this will be of great help.


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Any 60 pointers received an invitation?


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> Any 60 pointers received an invitation?


Yes I've got the invite. All Praise and Thanks to God Almighty. 

Received the email right about 20 minutes past 12 midnight Australian time.

263111 - 189 - 60 points
EOI Submitted date - 13 July 2016

I believe another brother 'Sheiky' also got the invite.


----------



## qns (Jan 13, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> Yes I've got the invite. All Praise and Thanks to God Almighty.
> 
> Received the email right about 20 minutes past 12 midnight Australian time.
> 
> ...


Congrats buds. 
I'm 65 points, eoi submitted on 6th of July. Still waiting.  

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

qns said:


> Congrats buds.
> I'm 65 points, eoi submitted on 6th of July. Still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk



Insha'Allah you will get it.

I'm not sure how 60 pointers get it ahead of 65 pointers because the criteria is that higher points get higher priority.


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Please check your junk mail folder too. Some time it lends to that location.



qns said:


> Congrats buds.
> I'm 65 points, eoi submitted on 6th of July. Still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Friends, By God's grace, I got the ITA for 189 in this round. Received email around 12:20 Am AEST.


----------



## qns (Jan 13, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> Insha'Allah you will get it.
> 
> I'm not sure how 60 pointers get it ahead of 65 pointers because the criteria is that higher points get higher priority.


Tnx mate. I'm still a optimist. I will certainly see u in Aussie land. 

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## qns (Jan 13, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> Please check your junk mail folder too. Some time it lends to that location.


Oh I've glued my eyes on the inbox n spam folder. 

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

qns said:


> Oh I've glued my eyes on the inbox n spam folder.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


Check the Skillselect page after some time. I am sure you must be getting it by today. Also you have applied way before us and same points. Also you have filed EOI on the first round day.


----------



## qns (Jan 13, 2016)

sheiky said:


> Check the Skillselect page after some time. I am sure you must be getting it by today. Also you have applied way before us and same points. Also you have filed EOI on the first round day.


True buddy. I'm just keeping my hopes high. 

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Hope we will be hearing a good news from you @qns in morning. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawon Haither (Apr 7, 2016)

HI Guys,
Alhamdulliah got the invitation.
EOI Submitted: 6th July 2016
189: 60
EOI Received : 20th July


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

Sawon Haither said:


> HI Guys,
> Alhamdulliah got the invitation.
> EOI Submitted: 6th July 2016
> 189: 60
> EOI Received : 20th July


Alhamdulillah. Congrats brother.


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

sheiky said:


> Friends, By God's grace, I got the ITA for 189 in this round. Received email around 12:20 Am AEST.


Congrats brother. Looks like all those aspiring 60 pointers who were posting regularly on this page have got the invite on 20th July.


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone with 60 points left without invitation after today's round?


----------



## qns (Jan 13, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> Alhamdulillah. Congrats brother.


Congos bud!! 

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## qns (Jan 13, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> Has anyone with 60 points left without invitation after today's round?


Still waiting with 65 points. Surprising... Hopes grounding slowly!!


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

qns said:


> Still waiting with 65 points. Surprising... Hopes grounding slowly!!


Was your EOI application completed and submitted successfully? 

Looking at the trend you should get it. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## qns (Jan 13, 2016)

theariezman said:


> Was your EOI application completed and submitted successfully?
> 
> Looking at the trend you should get it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Yes. all in place. Lets wait and watch.


----------



## qns (Jan 13, 2016)

qns said:


> Yes. all in place. Lets wait and watch.


Vollaaa!!! Just received it!!


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

qns said:


> Vollaaa!!! Just received it!!


Happy for you Brother. Go Ahead and get the Grant...!


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

qns said:


> Vollaaa!!! Just received it!!


Wow great

Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## qns (Jan 13, 2016)

sheiky said:


> Happy for you Brother. Go Ahead and get the Grant...!


Likewise bro.  

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Congratulations....



qns said:


> Vollaaa!!! Just received it!!


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> Congratulations....


Hi Ronak,

I see you have submitted EOI for State Nomination with 55+5= 60 points in May 2015. Have you not got the invite for last one year? This makes me more panic. 

I have launched my EOI on July 15th 2016 for NSW (55+5). Though i have submitted my ACS for review today and hoping to get better results to claim 60 points and apply for 189 visa.

Couple of my friends have submitted EOI for NSW State nomination (60 Points) 3 months back and hoping to get invite. 

Please provide your inputs. Thanks.


----------



## umadkhan (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi,

I have 9+ years of experience in Networking field, but I got to know that ACS will reduce 2 years of experience. My question is that DIBP will consider the same as assessed by ACS (i-e 9years - 2 = 7 yeasrs) or they will accept all 9+ years?

Regards,


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

umadkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 9+ years of experience in Networking field, but I got to know that ACS will reduce 2 years of experience. My question is that DIBP will consider the same as assessed by ACS (i-e 9years - 2 = 7 yeasrs) or they will accept all 9+ years?
> 
> Regards,


I have 9+ years of experience too. But they considered just 4 years as my Engineering is in Electrical and Electronics and I applied ACS for Analyst programmer.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> Has anyone with 60 points left without invitation after today's round?


I'm here :disappointed_relieved:


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

umadkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 9+ years of experience in Networking field, but I got to know that ACS will reduce 2 years of experience. My question is that DIBP will consider the same as assessed by ACS (i-e 9years - 2 = 7 yeasrs) or they will accept all 9+ years?
> 
> Regards,


ACS will reduce minimum of 3 to 5 years if you are B.E. If you have done BSc or Diploma, then you might even lose 5 to 6 years. I have B.Sc Information technology and applied for ANZCO263111 and they have deducted 6 years experience out of 11 years. 

DIBP Will consider the ACS report. Not your entire 9 years.


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

Eagerly waiting for NSW Nomination with 55+5 points, hopefully to occur in this week or next week of July 2016.
Anyone in similar situation ?


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

how much time will be required to get invitation from nSW for 55+5 points for 263111.
anything can be done to get early invite.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

For education points, i have done my M,Sc from Sydney full time and done BCA from India, Will i get 15 + 5 points for education or just 15? 

Thank you


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

rtbrfr said:


> how much time will be required to get invitation from nSW for 55+5 points for 263111.
> anything can be done to get early invite.


I have no clue mate. As per my Agent i have to wait 3 months. If you can improve IELTS / PTE score that would be better.

Members who have gone through this waiting , can you please advice us on timeline.


----------



## stamepritr (Jul 22, 2016)

*263111 Delay invites*

but I suppose India is having a CAP as a country where more number of migrants going to australia, also for 263111 also there are limited no of EOI Invites are givven, I dont think you will get and invite any sooner, i dont know my friends time line but its almost took him 2 and a half year.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

umadkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 9+ years of experience in Networking field, but I got to know that ACS will reduce 2 years of experience. My question is that DIBP will consider the same as assessed by ACS (i-e 9years - 2 = 7 yeasrs) or they will accept all 9+ years?
> 
> Regards,


People often has misconception of reducing year which is actually the required experience after which you become eligible. It is like you are applying for a job requiring 4 years of experience and if you have more than that then you have advantage of being selected. 

Similarly after deduction of required experience or relevant experience, Your remaining experience is called Skilled experience and you can claim points for that experience only.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## umadkhan (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks I got your point. But my concern is ACS is assessing the education + experience. So the assessment should assess all the working experience if the education is in same field. However it's upto ACS, to assess after 2 years or full.

Regards,




theariezman said:


> People often has misconception of reducing year which is actually the required experience after which you become eligible. It is like you are applying for a job requiring 4 years of experience and if you have more than that then you have advantage of being selected.
> 
> Similarly after deduction of required experience or relevant experience, Your remaining experience is called Skilled experience and you can claim points for that experience only.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

umadkhan said:


> Thanks I got your point. But my concern is ACS is assessing the education + experience. So the assessment should assess all the working experience if the education is in same field. However it's upto ACS, to assess after 2 years or full.
> 
> Regards,


That's correct ACS is assessing two things education and experience and both are connected and dependent on each other.

Deduction of years depand upon your qualification level.

Even though if you have total of two years experience and that's being deducted, you can still be eligible and assessed positive. The only difference is you can not claim points because you are left with 0 years after deduction. 

Similarly if you do not have qualification in nominated ANZSCO code but relevant required experience, you are still eligible.

Kindly consult ACS "Summary of Criteria" document as well as ACS guidelines. I have seen lots of people not going through such important documents and ending up with their own perceptions.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello,

What do you mean by CAP for 263111? where to check the quota for INDIA? do you mean ceiling? 

2 1/2 years for ITA???:confused2::confused2::confused2:



stamepritr said:


> but I suppose India is having a CAP as a country where more number of migrants going to australia, also for 263111 also there are limited no of EOI Invites are givven, I dont think you will get and invite any sooner, i dont know my friends time line but its almost took him 2 and a half year.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

krishnamoorthyrr said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you mean by CAP for 263111? where to check the quota for INDIA? do you mean ceiling?
> 
> 2 1/2 years for ITA???:confused2::confused2::confused2:


There is no cap specific only to India. But total quota for this year for ANZCO263111 is 1400. Already 400 ITA has been given during 6th July invitation round and we are yet to get information on number o f invites given on 20th July. 

Waiting period is very long for people with 55+5 (Visa 190 - SS) and i see people are waiting for more than an year also. But 60 points (Visa 189) people are getting ITA within a month time as per the latest trend for this year. 

PTE: +ve Results on 28th June 2016 ACS Submitted: 02nd July 2016 ACS Report Received: -ve Results on 15th July 2016 EOI: 55+5 (Visa 190) on 16th July 2016 ACS Review Submitted: 20th July 2016


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Guys,

I know most of the active members who got ITA during 20th July has moved out of this EOI discussion thread. Congrats and hope you guys have joined ITA discussion thread. 

I have submitted for ACS review on 20th July and still waiting for my results. Application is still in stage 4 and not sure how long its gonna take for my review results. Anyone who went through review process can help to guess the timelines.

PTE: +ve Results on 28th June 2016 (10 Points)
AGE: 30 Points
ACS Submitted: 02nd July 2016 
ACS Report Received: -ve on 15th July 2016 (10 for Edu & Only 5 for Exp)
EOI: 55+5 (Visa 190) on 16th July 2016 
ACS Review Submitted: 20th July 2016
Waiting for ACS review: ???


----------



## aussienavs (Jul 21, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I know most of the active members who got ITA during 20th July has moved out of this EOI discussion thread. Congrats and hope you guys have joined ITA discussion thread.
> 
> ...


ACS usually takes 2 weeks for assesment but it can extend upto 4 weeks.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I know most of the active members who got ITA during 20th July has moved out of this EOI discussion thread. Congrats and hope you guys have joined ITA discussion thread.
> 
> ...


Mate,

You should get your result either on Friday or early next week. It took me 12 days to get my results. ACS is fast these days so don't worry


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

krishnamoorthyrr said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you mean by CAP for 263111? where to check the quota for INDIA? do you mean ceiling?
> 
> 2 1/2 years for ITA???:confused2::confused2::confused2:


Don't ya worry. There is no such country specific cap. Cap is on the number of ITA's which can be rolled out in an year for a specific occupation.

If you have 60 points or more, expect to get the invite in next round.

Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> Mate,
> 
> You should get your result either on Friday or early next week. It took me 12 days to get my results. ACS is fast these days so don't worry


Thanks Mate,

Apart from Medical & PCC, what all the documents you need to submit for ITA.
It may be too early for me to ask this question, but just curious to know the ITA process after you get the invite.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> Apart from Medical & PCC, what all the documents you need to submit for ITA.
> It may be too early for me to ask this question, but just curious to know the ITA process after you get the invite.


For getting ready with your docs, follow this link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Also refer
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

Regards,
Ronak


goaustralianow said:


> For getting ready with your docs, follow this link:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

The Result of 20 July 2016 is out. Next invitation round is on 3 August 2016.

Regards,
Ronak


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> The Result of 20 July 2016 is out. Next invitation round is on 3 August 2016.
> 
> Regards,
> Ronak


I don't see see the next invitation date.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Just check last line of the 20th July report.

Regards,
Ronak


theariezman said:


> I don't see see the next invitation date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

theariezman said:


> I don't see see the next invitation date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


As rule of thumb, invitation rounds are held on 1st and 3rd Wednesdays of every month. So one can predict the dates in advance


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> Just check last line of the 20th July report.
> 
> Regards,
> Ronak


Got it 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> As rule of thumb, invitation rounds are held on 1st and 3rd Wednesdays of every month. So one can predict the dates in advance


That's a valid point  

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> For getting ready with your docs, follow this link:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html


Awesome thanks mate.


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

Anybody got invitation from NSW for 263111 ???


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> The Result of 20 July 2016 is out. Next invitation round is on 3 August 2016.
> 
> Regards,
> Ronak


Looks like 1st round of invitation for August is going to happen by 2nd week. As a general trend, they update the invitation date 5 days before it happens. 

I am also hoping invitation should happen only in 2nd week of August. 
My ACS results are still pending 
I can submit my EOI for 189 if i receive before this weekend


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

arshadt86 said:


> Anybody got invitation from NSW for 263111 ???


Invitation from NSW for this year is yet to start. Their website says they are going to start inviting people from july last week. But looks like they haven't started yet.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

pls let us know once the invitation dates are announced!!



raaja2010 said:


> Looks like 1st round of invitation for August is going to happen by 2nd week. As a general trend, they update the invitation date 5 days before it happens.
> 
> I am also hoping invitation should happen only in 2nd week of August.
> My ACS results are still pending
> I can submit my EOI for 189 if i receive before this weekend


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Next Invite*

buddy!! Check the last line of this page - SkillSelect 20 July 2016 round results

"Please note that due to tecnichal reasons no invitations were issued for the above occupations for the 20 July 2016 round. Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016."

so the next round of invitation will be on Aug 3, 2016. 



raaja2010 said:


> Looks like 1st round of invitation for August is going to happen by 2nd week. As a general trend, they update the invitation date 5 days before it happens.
> 
> I am also hoping invitation should happen only in 2nd week of August.
> My ACS results are still pending
> I can submit my EOI for 189 if i receive before this weekend


----------



## v_2jass (Aug 1, 2016)

With 65 points under 189 subclass
, submitted EOI on 27th July 2016 for Computer Networks and System Engineer (263111), how many chances you think for an invitation??


----------



## arsalan_ali (Aug 1, 2016)

I have 55 Points so far and on 1 October 2016 I will have 60 Points for 189, as ACS counted my Work Experience after September 2013. 

I wanted to know should I be safe, or the invitations will run out. Already sent out 500+ invitations in one month. I am afraid it will run out.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> buddy!! Check the last line of this page - SkillSelect 20 July 2016 round results
> 
> "Please note that due to tecnichal reasons no invitations were issued for the above occupations for the 20 July 2016 round. Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016."
> 
> so the next round of invitation will be on Aug 3, 2016.


Thanks Mate. Hmm, that's a bad news for me personally. But lots of people will be waiting eagerly for this round of invite. For sure my ACS results will come before the next round of invitation. Hoping to participate in 2nd round of August invite. That should happen on 17th August.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

v_2jass said:


> With 65 points under 189 subclass
> , submitted EOI on 27th July 2016 for Computer Networks and System Engineer (263111), how many chances you think for an invitation??


Most likely you will get the invite by August 1st round.
Let us know after you receive the invite.


----------



## arsalan_ali (Aug 1, 2016)

My Anzoo Code is 263111.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

arsalan_ali said:


> I have 55 Points so far and on 1 October 2016 I will have 60 Points for 189, as ACS counted my Work Experience after September 2013.
> 
> I wanted to know should I be safe, or the invitations will run out. Already sent out 500+ invitations in one month. I am afraid it will run out.


You should be in safe position to get the invite. Till february it won't run out of invites. Most of the waiting candidates with 60 points got their invites during July rounds. 

I Suppose you may need to file new ACS or review your existing ACS to count your experience when October comes to claim 5 points.


----------



## arsalan_ali (Aug 1, 2016)

I thought ACS is valid for 2 Years. I did my ACS on 25 th Febuary 2016.

Thanks,
Arsalan


----------



## v_2jass (Aug 1, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> v_2jass said:
> 
> 
> > With 65 points under 189 subclass
> ...


Thanks Raaja for prompt response. 

Although I will keep you posted, however, what makes you think I would get invite so soon?

By the way, after Aug 10th, 2016, my total points would be 70 as I would cross 5 years mark in experience ( based on the experience counted by ACS) 
But what makes you think I would get invite so soon with only 65 points currently ?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

You have already got 65 points... I think that should be enough to get invite.. as its just beginning of the year for DIBP.. so no worries... Just keep us updated.. good luck !!! 


v_2jass said:


> Thanks Raaja for prompt response.
> 
> Although I will keep you posted, however, what makes you think I would get invite so soon?
> 
> ...


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

thats a bad news for me too.. Hopefully I'll get required score in PTE before Aug 17th.... Keep my fingers crossed!!!:fingerscrossed:



raaja2010 said:


> Thanks Mate. Hmm, that's a bad news for me personally. But lots of people will be waiting eagerly for this round of invite. For sure my ACS results will come before the next round of invitation. Hoping to participate in 2nd round of August invite. That should happen on 17th August.


----------



## v_2jass (Aug 1, 2016)

Well, thank you krish29

So we all are hoping that 1st round in August would happen on 3rd??


----------



## v_2jass (Aug 1, 2016)

Well, thank you krish29

So we all are hoping that 1st round in August would happen on 3rd??



Krish29 said:


> You have already got 65 points... I think that should be enough to get invite.. as its just beginning of the year for DIBP.. so no worries... Just keep us updated.. good luck !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

v_2jass said:


> Thanks Raaja for prompt response.
> 
> Although I will keep you posted, however, what makes you think I would get invite so soon?
> 
> ...


Almost all of them who submitted their EOI with only 60 points in July, got their invite on July 20th round of invite. So with 65 points, for sure u will receive the invite on August 1st round. Good luck.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

arsalan_ali said:


> I thought ACS is valid for 2 Years. I did my ACS on 25 th Febuary 2016.
> 
> Thanks,
> Arsalan


ACS is valid for 2 years. But for any additional experience you gain after the ACS report is generated will not be considered. You need to either review or submit fresh ACS application to reflect those additional month of experiences on the ACS report.

I am in the same situation, by september i will gain 10 points for my experience. But I need to submit fresh ACS to gain those additional points.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

It will be considered if you have not changed the last company... 

for instance, If you work at XYZ company when you have applied for ACS and after 6months if you work at the same XYZ then those 6 months will be taken into account for points calculation.

You don't need to review or resubmit.




raaja2010 said:


> ACS is valid for 2 years. But for any additional experience you gain after the ACS report is generated will not be considered. You need to either review or submit fresh ACS application to reflect those additional month of experiences on the ACS report.
> 
> I am in the same situation, by september i will gain 10 points for my experience. But I need to submit fresh ACS to gain those additional points.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome Bro!! You will most likely to get invite tomorrow!! 



v_2jass said:


> Well, thank you krish29
> 
> So we all are hoping that 1st round in August would happen on 3rd??


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Anyone got invitation today?

Regards,
Ronak


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I know most of the active members who got ITA during 20th July has moved out of this EOI discussion thread. Congrats and hope you guys have joined ITA discussion thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Did u get the ACS review result? I have also submitted ACS review wanted to know how long ACS review takes.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

zpat978 said:


> Hi Did u get the ACS review result? I have also submitted ACS review wanted to know how long ACS review takes.


Generally 15 days. Could go upto 3 weeks as well.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

zpat978 said:


> Hi Did u get the ACS review result? I have also submitted ACS review wanted to know how long ACS review takes.


I am yet to get my results. Most likely by this Friday i should be getting it.
It's been 2 weeks since i submitted for review.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks like people started getting invites for other ANZSCO code now. Specially the 4 codes which had issues last time due to technical issues. Anyone got invite for 263111 code?


----------



## v_2jass (Aug 1, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Looks like people started getting invites for other ANZSCO code now. Specially the 4 codes which had issues last time due to technical issues. Anyone got invite for 263111 code?


Nope.. Not yet


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> It will be considered if you have not changed the last company...
> 
> for instance, If you work at XYZ company when you have applied for ACS and after 6months if you work at the same XYZ then those 6 months will be taken into account for points calculation.
> 
> You don't need to review or resubmit.


Krish,

I had the same assumption earlier as you have mentioned. 
But when i called ACS to check this, they said we need to submit new application to reflect the new experience even if don't change company.


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

any body got invitation. its 521 filled out of 1421 in 263111 till now.

can anyone confirm for 55+5 (nsw) how long it will take to get invitation.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

rtbrfr said:


> any body got invitation. its 521 filled out of 1421 in 263111 till now.
> 
> can anyone confirm for 55+5 (nsw) how long it will take to get invitation.


This 1421 doesn't count towards state nominations.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thats a surprise news to me!!! 


raaja2010 said:


> Krish,
> 
> I had the same assumption earlier as you have mentioned.
> But when i called ACS to check this, they said we need to submit new application to reflect the new experience even if don't change company.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

v_2jass said:


> Nope.. Not yet


Any luck on invite?


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Hi Krish,

I see in your signature that you have completed the PCC. Have you got the invitation?

Regards,
Ronak


Krish29 said:


> Thats a surprise news to me!!!


----------



## v_2jass (Aug 1, 2016)

*Got Invite*



raaja2010 said:


> Any luck on invite?


Hey. I got invite today for Subclass 189. Wohooooooooo!!!!

Submitted on 27th July 2016 and got invite on 3rd Aug, 2016. The process is super fast, I must say.

Thank you for your wishes. lane:


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

v_2jass said:


> Hey. I got invite today for Subclass 189. Wohooooooooo!!!!
> 
> Submitted on 27th July 2016 and got invite on 3rd Aug, 2016. The process is super fast, I must say.
> 
> Thank you for your wishes. lane:


Points and date of EOI?


----------



## v_2jass (Aug 1, 2016)

*Got Invite*



emboon said:


> Points and date of EOI?



ACS Applied: 14th July
ACS +ve Reply: 22nd July

Points : 65

Date of EOI submission : 27th July 2016
Got Invite: 3rd Aug, 2016

Subclass: 189
Occupation: 263111 (Computer Networks and System Engineer)


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

I got ITA

Eoi updated date : 29/07/2016
Points : 65
Code : 2631111


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Congrats to all the guys who got ITA. By looking at the ITA trend for ANZSCO 263111, there are no back logs with 60 or 65 points till date for 189 Visa. Whoever has submitted EOI has got their ITA. 

But for 190 SS Visa, there is a huge queue of people waiting with 60 points (55+5 SS). I do see in some other thread where people are waiting for more than 8 months now. 
That's indeed a very bad news.

B'coz of pending ACS review results, i couldn't participate in this round selection. Hoping to get the results by next week. So that i can participate on next round of selection which ideally will happen by 17th August.


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Congrats to all the guys who got ITA. By looking at the ITA trend for ANZSCO 263111, there are no back logs with 60 or 65 points till date for 189 Visa. Whoever has submitted EOI has got their ITA.
> 
> But for 190 SS Visa, there is a huge queue of people waiting with 60 points (55+5 SS). I do see in some other thread where people are waiting for more than 8 months now.
> That's indeed a very bad news.
> ...


I haven't got an ITA

263111
60 points
EOI 29th July

confused????


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> I see in your signature that you have completed the PCC. Have you got the invitation?
> 
> ...


Hi Roni,

I had assumed that PCC would take more than 2 months based my friends experience.....i was wrong....it depends on the city ....


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

v_2jass said:


> Hey. I got invite today for Subclass 189. Wohooooooooo!!!!
> 
> Submitted on 27th July 2016 and got invite on 3rd Aug, 2016. The process is super fast, I must say.
> 
> Thank you for your wishes. lane:


Congrats Mate!!!👍👍


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> I haven't got an ITA
> 
> 263111
> 60 points
> ...


Patience my friend. Let me have it first 
You may get a chance in second round or in September max.


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

OZ-IMMI said:


> Patience my friend. Let me have it first
> You may get a chance in second round or in September max.


Hi,

Thanks, yes lets hope we both get in next round!

PS - Your signature says your EOI is 20th July with 65 points? Is this correct? I've seen people being invited with later dates at 65 points?


----------



## v_2jass (Aug 1, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> v_2jass said:
> 
> 
> > Hey. I got invite today for Subclass 189. Wohooooooooo!!!!
> ...


Thank you krish.. By the way.. Just an update that my points automatically got updated to 70 after 1st August. So that also helped.

I just thought to share


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks, yes lets hope we both get in next round!
> 
> PS - Your signature says your EOI is 20th July with 65 points? Is this correct? I've seen people being invited with later dates at 65 points?


yes EOI was submitted after the invitation round of 20th July. I didn't bother to ask my consultant as i expect pro-rata based invitations in this round - only saw immitracker and couldn't find any invite that may give me a hope - i'll call the consultant tomorrow - thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

v_2jass said:


> Thank you krish.. By the way.. Just an update that my points automatically got updated to 70 after 1st August. So that also helped.
> 
> I just thought to share


Fantastic!!! 👍 That's what I told.....we don't need to review ACS, If we haven't changed the current company. Right?


----------



## v_2jass (Aug 1, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> v_2jass said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you krish.. By the way.. Just an update that my points automatically got updated to 70 after 1st August. So that also helped.
> ...


Yes, you are right. However, you need to ensure that current employment's "TO date" section needs to be left blank.


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Even I too did not receive with 60 points.

Regards,
Ronak


OZ-IMMI said:


> Patience my friend. Let me have it first
> You may get a chance in second round or in September max.


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

That is fine, But my doubt is how can we initiate PCC with Visa application number?
Is it possible?

Regards,
Ronak


Krish29 said:


> Hi Roni,
> 
> I had assumed that PCC would take more than 2 months based my friends experience.....i was wrong....it depends on the city ....


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> That is fine, But my doubt is how can we initiate PCC with Visa application number?
> Is it possible?
> 
> Regards,
> Ronak


You don't need a VISA application number to apply for PCC...when they ask then you need to tell passport officer that you need PCC to apply for australia PR visa...attach the PCC requirements page given in border visa website....


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks, yes lets hope we both get in next round!
> 
> PS - Your signature says your EOI is 20th July with 65 points? Is this correct? I've seen people being invited with later dates at 65 points?


got the ITA - you are next


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

After reading all the messages, looks like ITA was given only for 65 points and not for 60 points during this round ?
Hoping 60 pointers will get their ITA during 17th August round. 

Any 60 pointers got ITA. Pls let me know.


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

3 Aug result is out and not a good news for folks having 60 points.
263111 has been moved under pro rata group. This will delay the invitation for 60 point holders.

SkillSelect 3 August 2016 round results


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

Thats serious.

What does this pro-rata even mean?


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

roni.patel said:


> 3 Aug result is out and not a good news for folks having 60 points.
> 263111 has been moved under pro rata group. This will delay the invitation for 60 point holders.
> 
> SkillSelect 3 August 2016 round results


What does pro rata means.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> 3 Aug result is out and not a good news for folks having 60 points.
> 263111 has been moved under pro rata group. This will delay the invitation for 60 point holders.
> 
> SkillSelect 3 August 2016 round results


That's really a bad news. But thanks for the valuable update.

I am already tired of waiting for my ACS review results. 
Have submitted ACS review on July 20th and still not got my results.
This pro rata news has rubbed salt on my wound. 

One good thing is, they are doing 2 more rounds of selection in August (17th & 31st)
Hope that gives way for all the 60 pointers.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello Everyone...I am a 60 pointer and want submit EOI for 189... I have 2 queries:
> 1.I am not claiming any point for my Wife, do I need to get her ACS done?
> 2. I got my ACS done in August 2015... they deducted 2 years of my experience...as per them my valid experience starts from september 2013, however i completed my first 2 year on 26 August 2013 only. So now can I apply on 26 August 2016 to have a chance for 31 August draw or I need to wait till September.


1. If your wife works on the same nominated ANZSCO code like you, then file for her ACS to gain additional 5 points.
2. I am little confused about your query on ACS experience. But nevertheless file your EOI as soon as possible. For 60 pointers, waiting list started pilling up since it's moved to pro rata category.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

seyex said:


> Thats serious.
> 
> What does this pro-rata even mean?


This means, there won't be any more bulk ITA for ANZSCO 263111 during selection. 
As a general pro rata calculation, they will not issue more than 50 ITA per selection round for our profession.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

rtbrfr said:


> What does pro rata means.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


This means, there won't be any more bulk ITA for ANZSCO 263111 during selection. 
As a general pro rata calculation, they will not issue more than 50 ITA per selection round for our profession.


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> That's really a bad news. But thanks for the valuable update.
> 
> I am already tired of waiting for my ACS review results.
> Have submitted ACS review on July 20th and still not got my results.
> ...


Which stage is your application stuck on. I submitted my application yesterday.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> This means, there won't be any more bulk ITA for ANZSCO 263111 during selection.
> As a general pro rata calculation, they will not issue more than 50 ITA per selection round for our profession.


In last round, invite for 60 pointer is till 20th June. This means 2 months backlog


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

seyex said:


> Which stage is your application stuck on. I submitted my application yesterday.:fingerscrossed:


It's in Stage 4 with Assessor for last 2 weeks. 
Not moving from that stage.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

I did not enter Australia again, so will my expired PCC work for filing PR? Or do I have to file PCC again , i am also under same code.

Thanks

Neha Jain
Noida


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Good day. Got my ACS results with positive outcome 
Feeling very much relieved and relaxed.
Updated my EOI for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 65 points for NSW & Victoria

Hope to get my ITA at least by September end. 
i am hoping i don't have to wait for ITA not more than 4 rounds of selection.

By October mid, i will lose 5 points for my age. 

PTE: +ve Results on 28th June 2016 (10 Points)
AGE: 30 Points
ACS Review Results: 11th August 2016 (10 for Edu & 10 for Exp)
EOI Submitted: 60 points (Visa 189) and 65 points (Visa 190 - NSW & VIC) on 11th August 2016 
ITA: :juggle:


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi guys..got my pte result overall 64 only. 
My question is
1) is it required to get 65 in each
2) how many invitation round will be required to get invitation, if i go for state nomination NSW.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## v_2jass (Aug 1, 2016)

rtbrfr said:


> Hi guys..got my pte result overall 64 only.
> My question is
> 1) is it required to get 65 in each
> 2) how many invitation round will be required to get invitation, if i go for state nomination NSW.
> ...


You need 65 in each. It is mandatory.


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

*Computer System and EOI for Network Engineer 263111*



v_2jass said:


> Hey. I got invite today for Subclass 189. Wohooooooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What was your pte score?
I am applying for ACS now
Age 31 expecting 30 points
Pte 57 no points
Study B TEch in Computers 15 points 
Experience 10.2 years with relaxant job code 263111

Will I get good sign for invitation?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v_2jass (Aug 1, 2016)

katta.saikrishna said:


> v_2jass said:
> 
> 
> > Hey. I got invite today for Subclass 189. Wohooooooooo!!!!
> ...



My total points were 70 because my work experience crossed 5 years mark.

PTE points were 20


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

What do people think about the pro rata arrangements, do you think it will mean the 60 pointers wont get in? Just looking for opinions...


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

According to the database of myimmitracker, neither 263111 (network engineer) nor 261313 (software engineer) candidates with 55+5 points have been nonimated since the beginning of this year. Is there any hope at all for 55+5 candidates? I'm starting to wonder whether the candidates are not updating their status on this database or if the process could really take like an entire year, so maybe these candidates will get nominated by the end of this year?

I'd appreciate any feedback, I do realize though that it's hard to predict the future, but if you guys know any 55+5 candidate who's occupation is closely related to 26**** (ICT) and has got recently nominated, please let me know.

Cheers.


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

seyex said:


> In last round, invite for 60 pointer is till 20th June. This means 2 months backlog


Its strange that it says 60 pointer 20th June as i've seen people on this thread with 60 points being invited 20th July round...so i'm hoping they've got it wrong...but who knows?!


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

fugivibeku said:


> Hope you will have to go thru lots of Employment verification, normally 263111 is a dangerous category, most of the people are drilled down for heap of documents, small mistakes may cost dangerously, if you are not confidence don't apply,


hi, can you please details your claim that how this category is more dangerous than other ?


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

fugivibeku said:


> Hope you will have to go thru lots of Employment verification, normally 263111 is a dangerous category, most of the people are drilled down for heap of documents, small mistakes may cost dangerously, if you are not confidence don't apply,



Please explain. How do you mean? 

What is different in this one from the others?


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

ArchV said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> According to the database of myimmitracker, neither 263111 (network engineer) nor 261313 (software engineer) candidates with 55+5 points have been nonimated since the beginning of this year. Is there any hope at all for 55+5 candidates? I'm starting to wonder whether the candidates are not updating their status on this database or if the process could really take like an entire year, so maybe these candidates will get nominated by the end of this year?
> 
> ...


On the contrary I have seen couple of persons in myimmitracker who got nominations with 55 points in 263111. But both of their IELTS score where 7+ in each. I am also a 55 pointer, therefore optimistically fingers crossed  
Furthermore, this year NSW nominations are slow when compared to last year. I hope by September they will speed up so that people like me get a better chance of nominated soon.


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

fugivibeku said:


> Hope you will have to go thru lots of Employment verification, normally 263111 is a dangerous category, most of the people are drilled down for heap of documents, small mistakes may cost dangerously, if you are not confidence don't apply,


I think it is irresponsible to make statements without proper background information and knowledge.

How is it dangerous for people? What if a person is a computer engineer and has all the necessary employment info, bank statements and payslips. Is it dangerous for him as well?

If you go to myimmitracker you see loads of people getting the visa with 263111 code. 

So please don't scare people off with unwarranted comments.


----------



## siva26 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi Guys, I have a question. I have been working as a Business Analyst for the past 3 years+. I have intention to apply for an Australian pr and have been reading up about it. Can I do my skill assessment with ACS as '263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer' instead? Will it affect me when I'm searching for a job in Australia? Thanks in advance!


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Anyone got ITA with 60 points (189 Visa) on today's round of selection.


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

arshadt86 said:


> On the contrary I have seen couple of persons in myimmitracker who got nominations with 55 points in 263111. But both of their IELTS score where 7+ in each. I am also a 55 pointer, therefore optimistically fingers crossed
> Furthermore, this year NSW nominations are slow when compared to last year. I hope by September they will speed up so that people like me get a better chance of nominated soon.


Hi arshadt, 

As you can see in this image, <*SNIP*> *- image removed - resize if reposting - kaju/moderator*
that I took an screenshot today (Aug 16th) on myimmitracker EOI 190, there haven't been no 263111 candidates, who are 55+5 and IETLS 7, who have been nominated over the past 10 months. Could you shed some light where exactly are you getting this information from? 

Thank you in advance! Cheers mate!


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Anybody invited today?


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

ArchV said:


> Hi arshadt,
> 
> As you can see in this image, <*SNIP*> *- image removed - resize if reposting - kaju/moderator*
> that I took an screenshot today (Aug 16th) on myimmitracker EOI 190, there haven't been no 263111 candidates, who are 55+5 and IETLS 7, who have been nominated over the past 10 months. Could you shed some light where exactly are you getting this information from?
> ...


I agree with you. There are at least 3 of my friends waiting with 55+5 for 190 NSW nomination for past 6 months with proficient English (IELTS 7) and haven't got invite yet. 

I am waiting for NSW nomination with proficient English (65 points). But i submitted my EOI only last week. So too early to consider my application.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> Anybody invited today?


I thought you will get invite today. I am waiting for you to get, so my application will be in queue for next round of selection. 

I see you have submitted EOI on 29th July. I have submitted on 11th August with same 60 points. 

Now i started feeling nervous about the invite. If i dont get invite before 1st round of October, then i will lose 5 points for my age


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> I thought you will get invite today. I am waiting for you to get, so my application will be in queue for next round of selection.
> 
> I see you have submitted EOI on 29th July. I have submitted on 11th August with same 60 points.
> 
> Now i started feeling nervous about the invite. If i dont get invite before 1st round of October, then i will lose 5 points for my age


No invite for me, im nervous too!! Hope we get it soon, good luck to all


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Are you guys planning to submit 190 as 189 is far to be true with 60 points as per current pro rata system?

If yes, kindly suggest what additional do we need for 190 and is it really worth or should I keep waiting for 189 invite?

Please suggest.. thanks

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello friends,
Could anybody help me understand the future trend about 263111? Thanks in advance.
This occupation changed to pro rata occupation from last round. There are only 800 tickets left in this program year said by DIBP official site. Does it mean that 60 pointers are hardly able to get an ITA? As far as I know, it seems no 60 pointers were invited in the last 2 round.
So, maybe 65 pointers can not be cleared in each round? Then 60 pointers have no chance....
Any comments from you guys is much appreciated.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> No invite for me, im nervous too!! Hope we get it soon, good luck to all


Do u believe they still invite 60 pointers?
I submitted my EOI with 60pts on 04 Aug.
From the past 2 rounds, it seems only 65 people are invited. Feeling very worried about the unclear trend. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Do u believe they still invite 60 pointers?
> I submitted my EOI with 60pts on 04 Aug.
> From the past 2 rounds, it seems only 65 people are invited. Feeling very worried about the unclear trend.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Hello,
I think its hard to say for sure but looking at the other pro rata categories it doesn't look good for us. I guess we'll have to wait a few more rounds to get a better idea...maybe one of the senior members on here could comment? 
I remember last Jan I think they sent out over the expected amount of invites to some of the pro rata categories which made way for some of the 60 pointers in the business/systems analyst queue so hopefully they might do that again...who knows what they will so its seems be quite dynamic!
Good luck to you


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

During 3rd August, whoever submitted their EOI with 60 points on or before 20th June where invited. Please refer the attachment.








I am waiting for DIBP to update their website for 17th August EOI Cutoff date, so that we will know till what date 60 pointers got invite.

This will give a clear picture for all the candidates who submitted their EOI on July & August Month. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> During 3rd August, whoever submitted their EOI with 60 points on or before 20th June where invited. Please refer the attachment.
> View attachment 68657
> 
> 
> ...


Hope DIBP wrote wrong data on this page. I know one 60 pointer in this forum indeed got ITA after 20 June.
See
















Anyway keep finger crossed. Good luck to us.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

I understand what you are trying to say. JTran got invited during on 20th July round with 60 points. He submitted EOI on 18th July. 

Till 20th July round all, 60 pointers were getting ITA. ANZSCO 263111 was moved to Pro rata during 3rd August Round. Yeah hoping we all get ITA by next couple of rounds.
Best of luck to all 60 pointers including me


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

ArchV said:


> Hi arshadt,
> 
> As you can see in this image, <*SNIP*> *- image removed - resize if reposting - kaju/moderator*
> that I took an screenshot today (Aug 16th) on myimmitracker EOI 190, there haven't been no 263111 candidates, who are 55+5 and IETLS 7, who have been nominated over the past 10 months. Could you shed some light where exactly are you getting this information from?
> ...



Invitations they received where from VIC, users gajanayake and tartee. unfortunately for me they refused by request. So I have 2 options now, either wait for NSW or try to improve my PTE score.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

arshadt86 said:


> Invitations they received where from VIC, users gajanayake and tartee. unfortunately for me they refused by request. So I have 2 options now, either wait for NSW or try to improve my PTE score.


What was the reason for refusal of your application from VIC. I have applied for VIC SS on 11th August. Just wanted to know.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

It was a generic email, nothing specific , just saying that I do not meet the criterion. How is your IELTS score?


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

arshadt86 said:


> It was a generic email, nothing specific , just saying that I do not meet the criterion. How is your IELTS score?


I took PTE academic and got 74 overall with more than 70 in each module. Hoping to get NSW or VIC nomination.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> I took PTE academic and got 74 overall with more than 70 in each module. Hoping to get NSW or VIC nomination.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


I did take PTE also, my scores where S90 R89 L73 W72. But, I am now back to the table, preparing for PTE, my objective is to score 79+ in each. I have also applied for NSW nomination, but they are so slow, I wish I get a quick +ve response from NSW so that I do not need to write PTE, I HATE PTE STUDIES, It takes a lot of time from me .

Wishing u goof luck too.


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Did anyone got invitation on 17th aug. Invitation round

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

rtbrfr said:


> Did anyone got invitation on 17th aug. Invitation round
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


After researching so much, i found all 65 pointers got invite on 17th August.
Whoever submitted their EOI after July 20th round with 60 points did not get ITA on 3rd & 17th August. 
Hoping they all get on August 31st round.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> Alhmdolillah.
> 
> Invited with 60 points.
> 
> EOI: 18th June, 2016


Congrats
Can you tell me the title of your bachelor's degree? I too am a graduate of CIIT and planning for ACS assessment but I'm confused about the experience requirement. Do they assess CIIT's BS Computer Engineering (plus 2 years of experience) suitable for 263111? or they need additional experience.
Thanks


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

263111 was changed to pro rata occupation on 03 aug and only 50 people are invited per round(calculated by statistics in Occupation ceiling Table published by DIBP on July and Aug)
20 July results to date 561
03 Aug results to date 611

I see a very gloomy future for 60 pointers. Such an limited quota can't even meet the number of 65 points people.
😣

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

1john1 said:


> Congrats
> Can you tell me the title of your bachelor's degree? I too am a graduate of CIIT and planning for ACS assessment but I'm confused about the experience requirement. Do they assess CIIT's BS Computer Engineering (plus 2 years of experience) suitable for 263111? or they need additional experience.
> Thanks


BS Computer Engineering with 2 years of experience is eligible to be assessed by ACS. You will not be able to claim points for this experience.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello friends,
DIBP just published the result of 17 Aug round. As expected 50 people were invited and 60 pointers moved to 21 July. 


















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Hello friends,
> DIBP just published the result of 17 Aug round. As expected 50 people were invited and 60 pointers moved to 21 July.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good news. So all 60 pointers who submitted EOI after 20th july till july end are expected to receive ITA during 31st August round.

Guys submitted EOI on August might get their ITA on September rounds.

All the best to everyone. 

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> That's a good news. So all 60 pointers who submitted EOI after 20th july till july end are expected to receive ITA during 31st August round.
> 
> Guys submitted EOI on August might get their ITA on September rounds.
> 
> ...


Raaja,
It may not be so promising as you think. You see the cut off date only went forward 1 day in the past 2 round, from 20 July to 21 July(DIBP wrote wrong number on 03 aug result, cutdate was must 20 July). 
This result somehow verified that many 65 pointers commence every day. 60 pointers are hardly invited if every round has 50 quota....
I am sad to see this. I wish we could get ITA in this program year....

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

alvinoz said:


> Raaja,
> It may not be so promising as you think. You see the cut off date only went forward 1 day in the past 2 round, from 20 July to 21 July(DIBP wrote wrong number on 03 aug result, cutdate was must 20 July).
> This result somehow verified that many 65 pointers commence every day. 60 pointers are hardly invited if every round has 50 quota....
> I am sad to see this. I wish we could get ITA in this program year....
> ...


How do you say it is a mistake? Also They showing 17 August results as 3 August


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

For all the doubt's and manipulations, we will get a clear picture by 31st August round.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> For all the doubt's and manipulations, we will get a clear picture by 31st August round.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


No offense really. Of course I hope I am wrong and we can get the ITA soon. 
Good luck to us.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

samlk said:


> How do you say it is a mistake? Also They showing 17 August results as 3 August


Coz Jtran submitted his EOI on 18 July and got invited on 20 July. But DIBP data did not reflect this. There's why I think it was wrong.
I talked about this in thread before. See my previous posts if you are interested.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> No offense really. Of course I hope I am wrong and we can get the ITA soon.
> Good luck to us.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


No problem mate. Lets wait for next round.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Do 60 pointers have any chance in coming 31 Aug round?

I have submitted 2 different EoIs for 189 and 190 wd 2 different email address. Can I go for medicals with the one I have generated and what if I receive invitation on other email address?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Do 60 pointers have any chance in coming 31 Aug round?
> 
> I have submitted 2 different EoIs for 189 and 190 wd 2 different email address. Can I go for medicals with the one I have generated and what if I receive invitation on other email address?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


When did you submit your EOI for 189.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> When did you submit your EOI for 189.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


I submitted my eoi with 60 points on 07 August

I just checked on DIPB website and the visa cut off date does not look promising

Only 765 invites left up for grab this year and the visa cut off date mentioned was 21 July



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Do 60 pointers have any chance in coming 31 Aug round?
> 
> I have submitted 2 different EoIs for 189 and 190 wd 2 different email address. Can I go for medicals with the one I have generated and what if I receive invitation on other email address?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Would u plz fill your info on myimmitracker? Then we all can have a better speculation for our ITA.  
Good luck.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Would u plz fill your info on myimmitracker? Then we all can have a better speculation for our ITA.
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Good suggestion. But most of the 65 pointers are not updating immi tracker, which is making our life difficult.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

fugivibeku said:


> Yes try 489 RSMS, that's the only way forward, else better option is to start a business in your own country, that is the best option, Australia is not as cool as you think.


Probably if you sponsor, we will open a business in our country. Have never seen such a negative minded person and all your comments reflects the same.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Guys..lets not be negative...keep positivity alive and hop for gud to everyone.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## arsalan_ali (Aug 1, 2016)

*Invitation*

I am standing now on 55 points. On 1 October 2016 I will have 5 points for experience. Will I get an ITA or not ? Based on the current situation I think I don't stand a chance.

My Wife was a Project Manager, but her profession is in CSOL so I can't claim 5 points for her, what I can do is claim 5 points for her for CSOL and apply for 190 with 70 points.


Suggestions welcome!!!


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

17 Aug report is out
SkillSelect 17 August 2016 round results

2631	Computer Network Professionals	60	21 July 2016 4.19 pm
​


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Would u plz fill your info on myimmitracker? Then we all can have a better speculation for our ITA.
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Filled the myimmitracker

Thanks mate !!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

As of today, there are 15 entries (60 & 65 points) in Immi Tracker as EOI submitted on or after 20th July 2016. DIBP also cleared 60 points EOI till 20th July as per 17th August round.

I am wildly guessing there are about 80% people are not using Immi Tracker. 

Every round 50 invites are being given as per the pro rata arrangements. 

Hoping most of them who submitted EOI before 15th August would get invite on the upcoming round. 

Lets wait for 4 more days. All the best to everyone


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> As of today, there are 15 entries (60 & 65 points) in Immi Tracker as EOI submitted on or after 20th July 2016. DIBP also cleared 60 points EOI till 20th July as per 17th August round.
> 
> I am wildly guessing there are about 80% people are not using Immi Tracker.
> 
> ...


Finger crossed. Good luck to every body in this thread.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> As of today, there are 15 entries (60 & 65 points) in Immi Tracker as EOI submitted on or after 20th July 2016. DIBP also cleared 60 points EOI till 20th July as per 17th August round.
> 
> I am wildly guessing there are about 80% people are not using Immi Tracker.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I'm hoping the cut off reaches some 60 pointers! Just out of interest, is it 50 invites per month or round and how do you know its this amount? (Sorry If you've mentioned elsewhere, would just like to know)

Thanks


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> Thanks for the info, I'm hoping the cut off reaches some 60 pointers! Just out of interest, is it 50 invites per month or round and how do you know its this amount? (Sorry If you've mentioned elsewhere, would just like to know)
> 
> Thanks


50 invites per round. During 3rd and 17th August round exactly 50 invites were sent as per the update from DIBP site. Luckily we have 3rd round for August on 31st, that makes way for another 50 invites.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## kp123 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Friends, I submitted my eoi on 18th august with 65 points. Do I have any chance in 31st August draw.


----------



## Jujaab (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello,
I am an SAP MM/PS Consultant and I have an exp of 6.2 Yrs as functional consultant.
I am in a confusion on which occupation shall I proceed with my application. 
Please help me out on this.
I checked the occupations like 
1) ICT Business Analyst
2) ICT Systems Analyst
3) Software Engineer

Please recommend under which occupation shall I go?
I do not code/debug programs. I'm purely functional consultant.

Thanks,
Jubin


----------



## Jujaab (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello,
I am an SAP MM/PS Consultant and I have an exp of 6.2 Yrs as functional consultant.
I am in a confusion on which occupation shall I proceed with my application. 
Please help me out on this.
I checked the occupations like 
1) ICT Business Analyst
2) ICT Systems Analyst
3) Software Engineer

Please recommend under which occupation shall I go?
I do not code/debug programs. I'm purely functional consultant.

Thanks,
Jubin


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

kp123 said:


> Hi Friends, I submitted my eoi on 18th august with 65 points. Do I have any chance in 31st August draw.


I can not say for sure, but you are very likely to get invited, say 99 out of 100. 

Good luck.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACN_IT (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear Experts,

I have submitted EOI on 19th Aug for 263111 with 55 points. After 31st Aug, 16 my experience will be 8yrs and automatically update to 60 points.

1. My question is with the changes in points increase for Experience, my EOI date will be changed? When can I get the invitation?
2. My passport will expire on Oct,16 and can I update it during the EOI pool? It will change the EOI date as well?

I will be grateful for your Reply.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

ACN_IT said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 19th Aug for 263111 with 55 points. After 31st Aug, 16 my experience will be 8yrs and automatically update to 60 points.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
I am not expert, but in terms of others if you leave the To Date as blank then EOI system will automatically update your points according to years increase.

I do not see anywhere we can update passport info in EOI system. When you get invited, you can contact CO to help update it. It should not be a problem. 

It's really hard to say when 60 pointers can get invited. As this occupation is pro rata now, DIBP only send 50 ITA every round... Let's see more rounds and how it goes.

I am also a 60 pointer waiting for invitation. Good luck to us.

Hope this could help u somehow.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausind25 (Mar 23, 2016)

divtej said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for quite sometime. I have applied for my PR and would like to be included in the thread because I can see a lot of people are in the same situation as me. It has been almost 2 months now, waiting eagerly for approval. Please message if anyone is in the final stage as mine. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Have you received it now or not?


----------



## ACN_IT (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear Alvinoz,

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.

My 1st question was as 5 points will be added on 31st Aug,does it will change the EOI submit date?

is there any way to notify that I am changing my passport info to Immi Dept Aus as my new passport will be available by next week and expire the old one by mid oct,16.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

ACN_IT said:


> Dear Alvinoz,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.
> 
> ...


It will change the Date of Effect, not sure about Date submitted. Does this date matter?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausind25 (Mar 23, 2016)

263111 - Computer System and Network Engineer
EOI 189 : 20/03/2016 (65)
Invitation: 22/03/2016
Payment done: 03/04/2016
PCC: 26/05/2016
Documents uploaded : 27/05/2016
Grant: XX/XX/XX


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

ausind25 said:


> 263111 - Computer System and Network Engineer
> EOI 189 : 20/03/2016 (65)
> Invitation: 22/03/2016
> Payment done: 03/04/2016
> ...


No further news&action since May? Did you check progress with CO?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausind25 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi,

Do they respond? Its written everywhere that request for status update would not be entertained.

There has been no action since 27th May 2016.:confused2:


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

ausind25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do they respond? Its written everywhere that request for status update would not be entertained.
> 
> There has been no action since 27th May 2016.:confused2:


Oh I am not sure. I haven't been there, still waiting ITA. 
Good luck buddy. WISH U GET GRANT SOON.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

ausind25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do they respond? Its written everywhere that request for status update would not be entertained.
> 
> There has been no action since 27th May 2016.:confused2:


As per the DIBP site, timeline is 12 weeks after submitting all the documents. Are you not supposed to reach them since 12 weeks in over in your case?

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausind25 (Mar 23, 2016)

Buddy, 3 months is the standard processing time. They don't claim that you would definitely be granted a visa by the end of this duration. This is what my understanding is, I plan to reach out to them in a week or so in case there is no revert from their side. In the past I have been approached by two different CO's for documents(The first time I was approached I submitted all of them but PCC was not from the correct authority so I was approached again by a second CO for the same, I submitted the correct PCC then). I have observed that 263111 guys have been made to wait quite a lot in the recent times for the visa grant.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

ausind25 said:


> Buddy, 3 months is the standard processing time. They don't claim that you would definitely be granted a visa by the end of this duration. This is what my understanding is, I plan to reach out to them in a week or so in case there is no revert from their side. In the past I have been approached by two different CO's for documents(The first time I was approached I submitted all of them but PCC was not from the correct authority so I was approached again by a second CO for the same, I submitted the correct PCC then). I have observed that 263111 guys have been made to wait quite a lot in the recent times for the visa grant.


Thanks for the clarification and sharing your info for us to know how your process is going on. I hope you get your visa grant soon. lane:

For one of my friend, it took 4 months for visa grant after submitting all the documents.

Most of us in this group are still waiting for ITA to proceed for next level


----------



## ACN_IT (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear Alvinoz and others,

Today I got a surprise notification mail from Skill select that My EOI point has increase 5 point and become 60 for 189 and 65 for 190(NSW).

Interesting fact is that my experience has counted after Aug,08.So how 2 days before my point has changes although its a positive change?

My EOI effect date also changed with from 19th Aug to 29th Aug,16.

Any Guess,when I may get invitation for 263111 with 60 points?

EOI Date :29th,Aug,16.
Point:60 for 189.
Point:65 for 190(NSW).


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

ACN_IT said:


> Dear Alvinoz and others,
> 
> Today I got a surprise notification mail from Skill select that My EOI point has increase 5 point and become 60 for 189 and 65 for 190(NSW).
> 
> ...


In last round, they cleared people till 27th June. By that logic, anyone who has submitted EOI after that, is ahead of you. I think you'll get invite within next couple of months (4 - 6 rounds) but that's just my guess.

Keep an eye on the SkillSelect results


----------



## ACN_IT (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for the Reply.

My skill catagory is 263111 not 2613.

EOI Submit Date:19th,Aug,16.
EOI Effect Date :29th,Aug,16.
Point:60 for 189.
Point:65 for 190(NSW).


----------



## ricky14685 (May 25, 2016)

Guys - I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 8th Aug. Can I hope for the invite on 31st Aug round?

ANZCO code: 263111
EOI 189: 60 points
EOI 190 NSW: 65


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

ricky14685 said:


> Guys - I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 8th Aug. Can I hope for the invite on 31st Aug round?
> 
> ANZCO code: 263111
> EOI 189: 60 points
> EOI 190 NSW: 65


Little chance 

Anyone who has applied after 27th June with 60 or more points, is ahead of you.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> Little chance
> 
> Anyone who has applied after 27th June with 60 or more points, is ahead of you.


I see 60 pointers who applied before 21 July were cleared on DIBP site.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

I second Alvinoz. As per DIBP website, 60 pointers till 21st July were cleared.

Hope we all get invite on 31 Aug round.

Good Luck to everyone .. fingerscrossed :fingerscrossed:



alvinoz said:


> I see 60 pointers who applied before 21 July were cleared on DIBP site.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Good luck to every one waiting for ITA. Only 22 hours left to next draw. 🙏🙏🙏

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Guys, I have submitted my EOI with 65 Points on 21st August. Waiting for tomorrow's Invitation Round. Fingers Crossed







.. Good Luck to all..!


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

alvinoz said:


> I see 60 pointers who applied before 21 July were cleared on DIBP site.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Last available results are for 3rd Aug round:

SkillSelect 3 August 2016 round results

It says 60 points till 20th June.

Can you please share how are you checking?


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> Last available results are for 3rd Aug round:
> 
> SkillSelect 3 August 2016 round results
> 
> ...



Checkout here :

SkillSelect 17 August 2016 round results


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

manju_263111 said:


> Checkout here :
> 
> SkillSelect 17 August 2016 round results


My bad 

Thanks for sharing.

Means more people will have a chance.


----------



## ACN_IT (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes alvinoz.you are right and the guys who submitted after 21st of july with 60-60+ point have chance in 31st August round.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> Hi Guys, I have submitted my EOI with 65 Points on 21st August. Waiting for tomorrow's Invitation Round. Fingers Crossed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U will definitely get invited, unless some tech glitch again.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Guys, can ACS give you experience points even if your CCNP is recent? I have 12 years experience as network engineer but i don't have a major ICT degree and my CCNP is a recent. If i go through RPL, will ACS give me both experience points and CCNP as well? or just either one of them? 

Did anyone apply only through CCNP without a major ICT degree? can someone share their experience?


----------



## gagsaus (Aug 19, 2013)

rhassan said:


> Guys, can ACS give you experience points even if your CCNP is recent? I have 12 years experience as network engineer but i don't have a major ICT degree and my CCNP is a recent. If i go through RPL, will ACS give me both experience points and CCNP as well? or just either one of them?
> 
> Did anyone apply only through CCNP without a major ICT degree? can someone share their experience?


I guess bachelor or masters is must to claim points for education and experience.. Other can correct me if it's wrong statement 


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> manju_263111 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, I have submitted my EOI with 65 Points on 21st August. Waiting for tomorrow's Invitation Round. Fingers Crossed
> ...



Thanks Alvinoz.. I too hope so and just curious... Waiting for another 12 Hrs .. I would definitely update the thread with an update. Let's pray and all get invited ??


----------



## kp123 (Dec 11, 2015)

All the best friends for upcoming draw.Do update if anyone receives invite.


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

Waiting nervously in anticipation of today's draw... good luck to all, hoping some more 60 pointers are invited!


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

rhassan said:


> Guys, can ACS give you experience points even if your CCNP is recent? I have 12 years experience as network engineer but i don't have a major ICT degree and my CCNP is a recent. If i go through RPL, will ACS give me both experience points and CCNP as well? or just either one of them?
> 
> Did anyone apply only through CCNP without a major ICT degree? can someone share their experience?


For CCNP you might get 10 points, but they will consider your experience only after you completed CCNP if you don't have any major ICT degree.

This has been explained in ACS Skill assessment document. 
I would suggest better call ACS contact center directly and get it clarified.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> Waiting nervously in anticipation of today's draw... good luck to all, hoping some more 60 pointers are invited!


U applied on 29th July? I guess u are very likely to get invited today. Please keep us posted for good news. Good luck to you buddy.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> U applied on 29th July? I guess u are very likely to get invited today. Please keep us posted for good news. Good luck to you buddy.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yes I did, with 60 points though so not sure about the invite today. Will certainly update the forum...


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

My brother has applied with 75 points. Hope he get an ITA in today's round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

All the Best for the 263111 EOI applicants who are waiting for ITA in this round.


----------



## ekes (Jun 3, 2014)

Guys, please update us with your occupation code, date of effect (DOE) and points while announcing your invitations.
All the best !!!


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyone got invited?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

during last round of invite, pro rata occupations ITA came very late. May be this time also same thing might happen. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## ekes (Jun 3, 2014)

alvinoz said:


> Anyone got invited?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Don't think so, probably another glitch


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

ekes said:


> Don't think so, probably another glitch


As a system engineer, I do not buy it. If I let my prod system fail 2 times in a couple months, I will definitely lose my job.  


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ekes (Jun 3, 2014)

alvinoz said:


> As a system engineer, I do not buy it. If I let my prod system fail 2 times in a couple months, I will definitely lose my job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


You obviously did not hear about the Australian census system failure either


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

All the Best to everyone !!!! Hope for the best....


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

FYI Guys.. There is also one more thread going on ... Discussions are ON.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2-189-eoi-invitations-aug-2016-round-169.html


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> FYI Guys.. There is also one more thread going on ... Discussions are ON.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2-189-eoi-invitations-aug-2016-round-169.html


Saw it. No invite shows... Let's see what DIBP say tomorrow.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

So logically speaking ... Can we still wait and keep hopes on today's Invitation or is it Over ?


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> So logically speaking ... Can we still wait and keep hopes on today's Invitation or is it Over ?


Based on previous experience, I decide to take a shower then go to bed...
I really can't believe such a simple batch process is so vulnerable. They really need us skilled people to help.
Good night. See what they will say tomorrow...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,
There will be an invitation round tonight.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Hello everyone,
> There will be an invitation round tonight.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Great news Mate. Hope they don't make fun of us again 

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

@Alvinoz Thanks mate . Btw Where did you get this news from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Prit9638 said:


> @Alvinoz Thanks mate . Btw Where did you get this news from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some people in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1131066
have mailed DIBP and got same response saying the invitation will be held tonight.
I did not contact DIBP personally, but I chose to believe who did this.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shahzad S (Aug 31, 2016)

*EOI 31 Aug invitation round*

Has anyone got an invitation in 31st August,2016, invitation round?


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Some people in this thread ==>189 EOI Invitations for Sep 2016 round <==
> have mailed DIBP and got same response saying the invitation will be held tonight.
> I did not contact DIBP personally, but I chose to believe who did this.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yeah i read the things in that thread. Many folks have put a query to DBIP and they got response saying "Invitation round would happen tonight"   Cheers

Here is the ID they have sent to : [email protected]


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

I hope apart from today's round, still they conduct 2 rounds as per the monthly invite process.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> I hope apart from today's round, still they conduct 2 rounds as per the monthly invite process.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Yea, I tend to believe there are still 2 rounds in September. I guess they won't say anything about yesterday's glitch in public.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

Prit9638 said:


> @Alvinoz Thanks mate . Btw Where did you get this news from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With how many points you submitted EOI ?


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

60 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

__________________
ANZSCO Code : 263111
PTE : 24-May-2016, L85,R71,S77,W81
ACS Applied : 11-Aug-2016
ACS +ve : 26-Aug-2016
EOI Date : 30-Aug-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : ........
CO contact : ...........
Visa Grant :............

Any idea how long will take to get invite with 65 points?


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Mostly you will receive invitation today.


Nasir.Tarar said:


> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 263111
> PTE : 24-May-2016, L85,R71,S77,W81
> ACS Applied : 11-Aug-2016
> ...


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 263111
> PTE : 24-May-2016, L85,R71,S77,W81
> ACS Applied : 11-Aug-2016
> ...


I guess u will endure no wait to get invited tonight.
If you would spend 1 minute in filling myimmitracker, it will provide very helpful info for us 60 pointers.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> I guess u will endure no wait to get invited tonight.
> If you would spend 1 minute in filling myimmitracker, it will provide very helpful info for us 60 pointers.
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Done Registration.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Done Registration.


Thank u Nasir. Good luck tonight.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi guys need some assistance on likelihood of receiving an invite if yes, how long should I be waiting ?


ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
PTE-A : L-86/R-86/W-87/S-70 (Proficient) 
Date of ACS assesment : 07/07/2016 and passed. 
EOI lodged : 26/08/2016
Points 55+5 (NSW) = 60


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

malithloki said:


> Hi guys need some assistance on likelihood of receiving an invite if yes, how long should I be waiting ?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> ...


U may want to have a look at this tracker.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
Hope it helps.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

cool, thanks.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ppl started getting invites 

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

@ozzydreams Hi buddy do you get ITA?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> @ozzydreams Hi buddy do you get ITA?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


no!


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

hi all,

did anyone receive invite for our code 263111?


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Ozzydreams said:


> no!


This occupation has entered 65 points stage. We have to accept this crual fact....

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> hi all,
> 
> did anyone receive invite for our code 263111?


I know some 65 pointer who just applied got invited....
No news about 60 pointers...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Alvinoz,

Please do not say this .. I am a 60 pointer .. It will be bad news for us. 

But i cannot even see anyone, not even 65 pointer here receiving invite yet

Not sure what is happening?



alvinoz said:


> This occupation has entered 65 points stage. We have to accept this crual fact....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

My brother got an invite with 75 points


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

is that the round over then?


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Alvinoz,
> 
> Please do not say this .. I am a 60 pointer .. It will be bad news for us.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, 
I see saqibkazmi gets invited. He said in other thread.
I am sorry to say that. But I have watched 3 pro rata rounds and there is barely 60 pointers got invited saying cutoff date moved from 20th July to 21th July.
Let's wait a few days for this round result from DIBP....

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

I hardly see anyone saying they got invite for our code 263111 even in other forums even with 65 points.


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh that's bad for us (i mean 60 pointers)

Let's see what d trend is going once DIBP post results of this round.....




alvinoz said:


> Hi mate,
> I see saqibkazmi gets invited. He said in other thread.
> I am sorry to say that. But I have watched 3 pro rata rounds and there is barely 60 pointers got invited saying cutoff date moved from 20th July to 21th July.
> Let's wait a few days for this round result from DIBP....
> ...


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

Any 1 with 65 got invite ?


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Oh that's bad for us (i mean 60 pointers)
> 
> Let's see what d trend is going once DIBP post results of this round.....


I am 60 waiting for my ITA too.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Someone got invite with 65 Points ( 263111) 

kikobr82 kikobr82 is online now
New Member

Join Date: Jul 2016
Location: Brasil
Posts: 1
Rep Power: 0
kikobr82 is on a distinguished road

Users Flag! Originally from brazil. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default
Invite received..
65 points on 263111
EOI Aug 17th


----------



## ekes (Jun 3, 2014)

Chatssy said:


> Any 1 with 65 got invite ?


Yes, saw this guy on another thread...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-sep-2016-round-23.html#post10932930


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

Any one got invite from 29 August on 263111 65 points?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

alvinoz said:


> This occupation has entered 65 points stage. We have to accept this crual fact....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I really hope that this does not happen.

On the contrary, people like me, who have already lodged visa are facing another dilemma. I'm observing various threads on this forum and, apparently, visa processing time for our profession is getting longer. Some people are waiting since 2015.

Overall, not a pretty picture for 263111.

However, I'd urge everyone to stay put and hope for the best :boxing:


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Chatssy said:


> Any one got invite from 29 August on 263111 65 points?


I am waiting ... EOI Submitted on 21st August with 65 Points (263111)


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

I believe 65 are cleared as 65 pointer who applied on 30th Aug got invited.
So I think there should be a few 60 pointers got invited. I also know @ozzydreams 60 pointer who applied on 29th July did not. let's see how much the cutoff date moves.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> I am waiting ... EOI Submitted on 21st August with 65 Points (263111)


U did not get it??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ragz567 (Jun 5, 2016)

I also applied with 65 points on Aug 24th. Still no invite yet . If not in this round , may be next round


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> U did not get it??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Nope.. i haven't ... still waiting


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> Nope.. i haven't ... still waiting


You may want to check again?
@saqibkazmi you got invited, right? And u applied on 30th Aug with 65 points?


manju_263111 said:


> Nope.. i haven't ... still waiting



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kp123 (Dec 11, 2015)

Well it's suspense for me 18th August. I read on other forum where 17th August 263111 got invite. 
My problem is my application is via agent. Will come to know tomorrow morning when their office opens.


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

kp123 said:


> Well it's suspense for me 18th August. I read on other forum where 17th August 263111 got invite.
> My problem is my application is via agent. Will come to know tomorrow morning when their office opens.


I have submitted myself on 21st August and still haven't received email. Even skillselect account of mine shows as submitted.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> I have submitted myself on 21st August and still haven't received email. Even skillselect account of mine shows as submitted.


Don't worry . For you 65 pointers just wait a few rounds and definitely can get invited. Good luck.
It is really hard for us 60 pointers since it's pro rata...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Don't worry . For you 65 pointers just wait a few rounds and definitely can get invited. Good luck.
> It is really hard for us 60 pointers since it's pro rata...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


But the thing is i would turn 33 this Sept 07th and would lose 5 points for my age and automatically my overall points gets dropped to 60  This round was really crucial for me.


----------



## ragz567 (Jun 5, 2016)

is this invitation round closed or would they be sending the invitations for a few more hours ?


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

ragz567 said:


> is this invitation round closed or would they be sending the invitations for a few more hours ?


Even I have the same question.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

I am really worried that not even a single 60 pointer got invite for our code today. 
I was hoping at least ppl with 60 pointers who submitted EOI before 31st July will get invite. 
Immi Tracker had only 5 ppl with 65 points. I still see even some 65 pointers have not got invited during this round. 
All these might be very early prediction and demoralizing to lots of people, but this is the bitter truth of our code.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> But the thing is i would turn 33 this Sept 07th and would lose 5 points for my age and automatically my overall points gets dropped to 60  This round was really crucial for me.


Sorry to hear that, mate. This round is very weird. I guess very little ITAs are sent, maybe less than 25, or even less.
Based on previous experience, the invitation rounds are probably held on 14th and 28th.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Sorry to hear that, mate. This round is very weird. I guess very little ITAs are sent, maybe less than 25, or even less.
> Based on previous experience, the invitation rounds are probably held on 14th and 28th.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




Invitation rounds takes place on 1st and 3rd Wednesday's every month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> I am really worried that not even a single 60 pointer got invite for our code today.
> I was hoping at least ppl with 60 pointers who submitted EOI before 31st July will get invite.
> Immi Tracker had only 5 ppl with 65 points. I still see even some 65 pointers have not got invited during this round.
> All these might be very early prediction and demoralizing to lots of people, but this is the bitter truth of our code.


1) I guess only a few ITAs were sent this round, much less than 50. Let's wait for DIBP statistics.
2) Less people fill myimmitracker than u think, saying 3-5 percent. You may want to multiply 20 to calculate the real applicants number. I speculate this based on the past invited number and remaining ceiling.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

goaustralianow said:


> Invitation rounds takes place on 1st and 3rd Wednesday's every month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, not always on 1st and 3rd.
You may want to see the below picture I take from skill select site. If the previous round is held late in the month, the next round will be delayed, saying 2nd and 4th Wednesday maybe.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kp123 (Dec 11, 2015)

I am 18th august 65 points, happy to inform I too received ITA yesterday. Came to know now from agent.


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

kp123 said:


> I am 18th august 65 points, happy to inform I too received ITA yesterday. Came to know now from agent.


Congratulations kp123 .. best of luck in lodging visa

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

Cong everyone who got invite..
Others don't lose hope.. Wait for next round ..


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

kp123 said:


> I am 18th august 65 points, happy to inform I too received ITA yesterday. Came to know now from agent.


Congrats buddy.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky14685 (May 25, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Congrats buddy.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk




Congrats buddy !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ragz567 (Jun 5, 2016)

Maybe people who submitted after Aug 18th will get in the next round. So, the next round will be on Sep 14th ?


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

ragz567 said:


> Maybe people who submitted after Aug 18th will get in the next round. So, the next round will be on Sep 14th ?


Agree. 7th September is too close. I do not think DIBP will consider it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

kp123 said:


> I am 18th august 65 points, happy to inform I too received ITA yesterday. Came to know now from agent.




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

kp123 said:


> I am 18th august 65 points, happy to inform I too received ITA yesterday. Came to know now from agent.


Congrats KP ... So it is now confirmed they issued invites for 65 points till 18th August..!!

Can you pls fill myimmitracker.com so that would be helpful to others.


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Can we send an email to DIBP asking when would be the next invitation rounds ?

Any chances they may reply or any other way to get that info.


----------



## ACN_IT (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear All,

Congrats who got the Invitation.

I have submitted my EOI with my old passport which going to expire October,16.
Yesterday,I got the new passport and now want to update the passport info.But I am not finding any options to change it.Moreover,If i update will it change the EOI effective Date?

Friends badly need your Cooperation.

Regrads

EOI Submission date:19th Aug,16.
Total point:55.
EOI Auto Update:29th Aug,16 for Exp increase.
Current Point:60 for 189.
EOI Effect Date:29th Aug,16
Invitation:?????


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> Can we send an email to DIBP asking when would be the next invitation rounds ?
> 
> Any chances they may reply or any other way to get that info.


Go asking them bro. I don't see any negative effects. They may response or not, but if u don't ask u will never know.
Wish it comes sooner and u can get it before dropping to 60. Good luck.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

ACN_IT said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Congrats who got the Invitation.
> 
> ...


I don't see any place we can update passport info either, so I assume it doesn't matter at all. I guess you can just upload your new passport info when getting ITA and elodging. Well I am not senior, so probably some other guys can help u confirm this.
BTW, passport info has no effect on your score. So I think any changes on passport won't change Date of Effect.
That's all I know. Hope it helps.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Go asking them bro. I don't see any negative effects. They may response or not, but if u don't ask u will never know.
> Wish it comes sooner and u can get it before dropping to 60. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro.. Sure will send across mail to them. Also I read in the below link the next round will take place in a fortnight. (in that case it would be 14 Sept :confused2: )

*
Deleted link - Rule 10 - kaju/moderator*


----------



## shobithk (Nov 25, 2015)

nav.saikap said:


> Anyone got the EOI approved for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 ?
> 
> Please reply.




Yeah. I got it a year back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

My agent told he has applied for nsw. Presently i carry only 55+5 points. Please advise how can i verify my eoi submission and how long it will take to get invite. 
2) any other state i can look, for early invite. Pl help. Desperate:-;

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky14685 (May 25, 2016)

Guys - is there any chance for 60 pointers to get invited in coming 1-2 months ? Or our ANZCO CODE 263111 to move to normal category from pro-rata.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Dear,

Can you please help me to confirm when can i get my EOI invitation.

ACS = Approved in March 2015
ANZO Code = 263111
IELTS = L:7.5| R:6.5|W:6.5|S:6.0
Points = 55
EOI Submission Date = 22/April/2016 (Still Waiting for Invitation)
State :- NSW

Secondly Can i Eligible for any other state or Region SS ? 
Very much appreciated.


Thanks
Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks Kaju for your prompt response.

Those accounts and posts seem to be deleted.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

If you genuinely suspect there is something unusual going on, any forum member can report any post and a moderator will have a look at it.

Please remember that moderators are both unpaid and voluntary, and have lives too, so please only report posts if you genuinely think there might be an issue.

You can report a post to moderators by clicking on the exclamation mark in the red triangle on the top right hand side of any post in question.

But please think before you do, and use it sparingly! 

Thank you.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Passport renewal is no issue. I also submitted EOI with old passport but after paying fee when uploading documents I uploaded new passport. There will be no issue as I have also gave PTE on old passport. I had to renew passport due to marriage. Your new passport will have old passport number in the back. So there will not be any issue.



ACN_IT said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Congrats who got the Invitation.
> 
> ...


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

My agent told he has applied for nsw. Presently i carry only 55+5 points. Please advise how can i verify my eoi submission and how long it will take to get invite. 
2) any other state i can look, for early invite. Pl help. Desperate:-; sorry to post it again.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabri371 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi all,I have applied my EOI last week under 489 & network system engineer with 65 points...did anyone knows around how long does it take to get invite?
I'm bit worried because my visa is finishing soon. If anyone can advise me that will be great.


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

Just a quick question, if I can't increase my score (60 points at the moment) and looking at the 263111 189 invitation trend what other steps I could take 

Anyone can please suggest? If 190 is other option, how much time I have to wait for NSW invitation?

Thanks

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky14685 (May 25, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick question, if I can't increase my score (60 points at the moment) and looking at the 263111 189 invitation trend what other steps I could take
> 
> ...




Same here, I applied my EOI with 60 points on 9th Aug. Not sure, when I will get invite.

I am already on 457 visa in NSW, so filed NSW nomination as well on same date.

Waiting for either of the invites. I have seen average time for NSW invites is 60 days as per immitracker, but this can vary per ANZCO codes.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

Any announcement of next round guys ..


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Chatssy said:


> Any announcement of next round guys ..


I believe it would happen on 14th August..!


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Oops.. I meant Sept 14th :relaxed:


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi All,
DIBP just published the result of 1 Sep round.
They only sent 21 ITAs (682-661) last round. And the cut off date is 19 Aug with 65 points.
SkillSelect 1 September 2016 round results

Also, there will be another 2 rounds in Sep as we expected, 14 Sep & 28 Sep.

Much to my astonishment, there were 21 65 pointers who resisted between 17 Aug and 19 Aug..... Is there really no chance for us 60 pointers???:confused2::confused2::confused2:



alvinoz said:


> 1) I guess only a few ITAs were sent this round, much less than 50. Let's wait for DIBP statistics.
> 2) Less people fill myimmitracker than u think, saying 3-5 percent. You may want to multiply 20 to calculate the real applicants number. I speculate this based on the past invited number and remaining ceiling.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Hi All,
> DIBP just published the result of 1 Sep round.
> They only sent 21 ITAs (682-661) last round. And the cut off date is 19 Aug with 65 points.
> SkillSelect 1 September 2016 round results
> ...


True Mate, 

I am really surprised to see only 21 invites were sent during that round. That too only for 65 pointers. 

But let's not lose hope and wait for tomorrow night's round of invite. I am sure there will be some invite for 60 pointers. But 60 pointers waiting period is going to be longer than usual for our code. 

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Hi All,
> DIBP just published the result of 1 Sep round.
> They only sent 21 ITAs (682-661) last round. And the cut off date is 19 Aug with 65 points.
> SkillSelect 1 September 2016 round results
> ...


Hi All,

Looking at the published result, does that mean that 60 pointers are out of race? 65 pointers cleared till 19 August. The table now shows cut off at 65 (earlier it used to show 60). On the top of my head if I can recall correctly, 60 pointers till 21 July were cleared. Tensed .....

Do we need to wait for 14 Sept round to get a clear picture? 

Hope 60 pointers will have some chance in the next round.

263111 | 189 | EOI: 07 Aug with 60 points | Invite: xx |


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

One other thing you need to consider is that only 21 invites were sent out. If 50 invites were sent, I'm pretty sure 60 pointers would've been invited.


Micro111999 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking at the published result, does that mean that 60 pointers are out of race? 65 pointers cleared till 19 August. The table now shows cut off at 65 (earlier it used to show 60). On the top of my head if I can recall correctly, 60 pointers till 21 July were cleared. Tensed .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi guys..So the round gonna start today midnight or tomorrow morning .. Much existed ..


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Chatssy said:


> Hi guys..So the round gonna start today midnight or tomorrow morning .. Much existed ..


12 am tonight Sydney time


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Hi All,
> DIBP just published the result of 1 Sep round.
> They only sent 21 ITAs (682-661) last round. And the cut off date is 19 Aug with 65 points.
> SkillSelect 1 September 2016 round results
> ...


How to check how many invites were sent per code?


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello everyone..

I have applied for 55 + 5 for both nsw and vic nomination under 263111 code. 

Can u guys tell, how do u check the cut offs ??

Also do u think ccie in our field can play a vital role in getting a nomination from state ??


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

lakhvinder1 said:


> How to check how many invites were sent per code?


Invites = current _round_ceiling - last_round_ceiling  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

25 min ... ? God this time plzzz


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Please update with your points and effect date if get invited.
Good luck to every body. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

Did any 1 got invitation ?? .. Plz update


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Guys ... Got the Invitation.. just checked my Skillselect account  Cheers.. Thanks for all the support


----------



## ricky14685 (May 25, 2016)

Congrats!! How many points ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> Guys ... Got the Invitation.. just checked my Skillselect account  Cheers.. Thanks for all the support


Congrats bro. I am really happy for u.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

Any 1 with 263111 
Eoi -30 August


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Congrats bro. I am really happy for u.
> 
> Thanks a lot Buddy... !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

ricky14685 said:


> Congrats!! How many points ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


65 points and EOI submitted on 21st Aug. My signature has details.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> Guys ... Got the Invitation.. just checked my Skillselect account  Cheers.. Thanks for all the support


Congrats Bro. Happy to hear  

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Please let me know any 60 pointers got invite for our code 

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> alvinoz said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats bro. I am really happy for u.
> ...


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

Chatssy said:


> Any 1 with 263111
> Eoi -30 August


Yes I am 263111, submitted EOI on 30 Aug with 65 points.

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

I am following Ronipatel & Alvinoz, since they submitted eoi before me. Hoping you guys get invite in this round, so that i might during next round.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> Guys ... Got the Invitation.. just checked my Skillselect account  Cheers.. Thanks for all the support


Congratulations...How many points and EOI date ?

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> I am following Ronipatel & Alvinoz, since they submitted eoi before me. Hoping you guys get invite in this round, so that i might during next round.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


I am afraid I will miss this round again. Still no invite shows on my EOI.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Let's wait for some more time.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Congratulations...How many points and EOI date ?
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Manju is 65 points and submitted on 21 aug.
Don't you get invited??? I think u r also 65, right?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Congrats Bro. Happy to hear
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot buddy.. ! Best of luck .. lets wait.


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Congratulations...How many points and EOI date ?
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.. I am with 65 Points ( 263111) and had submitted EOI on 21st August.


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

manju_263111 said:


> Thanks mate.. I am with 65 Points ( 263111) and had submitted EOI on 21st August.


Best of luck for next process. I am still waiting as I submitted through agent on 30 Aug. Fingers crossed...

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks like this round also was disappointing for 60 pointers. Our code is almost moving only for 65 pointers. Feeling very sad.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Does that mean game is over for 60 pointers? 

Really sad and disappointed today.

Congratulations to Manju and gud luck to Nasir

263111 | 189 | EOI: 07 Aug with 60 points | Invite: xx |


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Does that mean game is over for 60 pointers?
> 
> Really sad and disappointed today.
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy.. Best of luck to you..!!!


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi guys just got a cal from my agent .. GOT INVITE 
CODE: 263111
Eoi date : 29th August 
Invite date : 14th September ..


----------



## Sabri371 (Sep 2, 2016)

How many poins did you apply?


----------



## Chatssy (Aug 31, 2016)

65 points


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

Does anyone with 60 points got invite in the last round at all?


----------



## graj2004 (Sep 14, 2016)

Has anyone got invited with 60 points on Computer networks professional 263111 ?.i had applied on 17th august 2016 for EOI and still waiting for the invitation.


----------



## graj2004 (Sep 14, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Please let me know any 60 pointers got invite for our code
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


When did you apply for EOI ?. i've applied for EOI on 17th August with 60 points and still waiting for the invitation. 
And do you know anyone who has got invited with 60 points ?.


----------



## graj2004 (Sep 14, 2016)

Chatssy said:


> Any 1 with 263111
> Eoi -30 August


i've applied on 17th august for EOI and still waiting to get invited for 263111.


----------



## umadkhan (Jul 17, 2016)

I uploaded all my documents and submitted my applicaiton on 2nd of Sept, 2016, 500 AUD Fee has been dedicted from my credit card.

But I didn't recieved any confirmation email. My application status is not even showing that the Application has been recieved by ACS.

If similar thing happen with anyone, please let me know what to do???


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

It happened to me when i submitted for ACS. Drop an email to acs with your payment details, they should send you the confirmation email with reference number.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

graj2004 said:


> i've applied on 17th august for EOI and still waiting to get invited for 263111.


I applied on 12 August and I am sure their are many people who applied before me. Till now I have not heard anyone got invite with 60 points.


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

Could anyone please guide me how to check the 189 invite queue in immi tracker after the update.

Thank you,


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

Prit9638 said:


> Could anyone please guide me how to check the 189 invite queue in immi tracker after the update.
> 
> Thank you,


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Dear Gurus

Hope you are fine and will be in good health.

Need your kind help.

I have submitted my EOI on 22 April 2016 for NSW with points 55+ 5(SS) against following occupation.

263111 (Computer and Networks)

Can you please confirm when i can get the EOI invitation ?...

Still Waiting ....:`(


Thanks
Imtiaza


----------



## ajarbou (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello everyone
I have 55+5 and applied my EOI -visa 190- on 26 Nov 2015 and still waiting for an invitation from NSW (263111-Computer and Networks)

I am wondering if anyone got invited from any other state with 60 points??? 

Thanks
Abdullah


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

imtiaza said:


> Dear Gurus
> 
> Hope you are fine and will be in good health.
> 
> ...


That's sad to hear. Have you got IELTS 7? 



ajarbou said:


> Hello everyone
> I have 55+5 and applied my EOI -visa 190- on 26 Nov 2015 and still waiting for an invitation from NSW (263111-Computer and Networks)
> 
> I am wondering if anyone got invited from any other state with 60 points???
> ...


Same question for you. That's sad to hear, what's your English band? Is it IELTS 7?


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

ArchV said:


> That's sad to hear. Have you got IELTS 7?
> 
> 
> 
> Same question for you. That's sad to hear, what's your English band? Is it IELTS 7?



My IELTS BAND is as follows.

L= 7.5
R= 6.5
W=6.5
S=6.0

ANY IDEA WHEN THEY WILL SEND INVITATION TO 60 POINTS ??

Thanks
imtiaza


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

imtiaza said:


> My IELTS BAND is as follows.
> 
> L= 7.5
> R= 6.5
> ...


you must improve your ielts


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

I am also waiting for invitation .

EOI : 30 July 2016 submitted with 60 Points 

Hopefully Sept28th will start invitations for 60 points.

Thanks,
Satheesh


----------



## spookus (Sep 16, 2016)

Satheesh said:


> I am also waiting for invitation .
> 
> EOI : 30 July 2016 submitted with 60 Points
> 
> ...


Hey Satheesh.... 
I have applied 189 with 60 points on the 10th of august. however due to the changing in point system which has increased from 60 to 65 now. I highly doubt that people with 60 points will get any invitation unless it turns back to the normal 60 again. Goodluck tho!


----------



## zoro_2009 (Aug 4, 2016)

spookus said:


> Hey Satheesh....
> I have applied 189 with 60 points on the 10th of august. however due to the changing in point system which has increased from 60 to 65 now. I highly doubt that people with 60 points will get any invitation unless it turns back to the normal 60 again. Goodluck tho!


Where did you get that, is it official or something ?


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

zoro_2009 said:


> Where did you get that, is it official or something ?


There is no change of points system. Min requirement of 60 is still the same but as per points system higher points holders are invited first and then below ones are invited. Currently 65 pointers are already waiting in que so 60 pointers will only get invited once higher 65 are all invited.

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajarbou (Dec 21, 2015)

ArchV said:


> That's sad to hear. Have you got IELTS 7?
> 
> 
> 
> Same question for you. That's sad to hear, what's your English band? Is it IELTS 7?



Yes, I have band 7 overall but not in all section. I guess my only chance to get invited is either to get a job offer or to get 7 in IELTS in all sections. 

If anyone has any other suggestion please share it here

Thank you all
Abdullah


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

ajarbou said:


> Yes, I have band 7 overall but not in all section. I guess my only chance to get invited is either to get a job offer or to get 7 in IELTS in all sections.
> 
> If anyone has any other suggestion please share it here
> 
> ...


I would suggest that you should also apply for 190 State Nomination, meanwhile you wait for 189 to increase your chances.

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## spookus (Sep 16, 2016)

zoro_2009 said:


> Where did you get that, is it official or something ?


for some reason it wouldnt let me paste here the official link. however, if you go to google type skillselect then open the 1st link of border . com . au --->click invitation rounds ---> click the current round and open the 1st of september round... at the bottom of that page it tells you the points system. Thanks


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

spookus said:


> for some reason it wouldnt let me paste here the official link. however, if you go to google type skillselect then open the 1st link of border . com . au --->click invitation rounds ---> click the current round and open the 1st of september round... at the bottom of that page it tells you the points system. Thanks


Thanks for this information. It turns out you're totally right. I just found the link. I'll drop here in case anyone wants to check this out. https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/pages/1-september-2016-round-results.aspx

Damn, 65 is way to high. I really hope this number decreases in the upcoming months for 263111 candidates.


----------



## ash_aus (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello Everybody , 

This is my first post in this thread .

About me , 

EOI lodged 2nd sep,2016 for 263111 with 65 points .

I have a query and it is will there be any employment verification if I have not claimed points for employment?

Thanks
Ashwin


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

ash_aus said:


> Hello Everybody ,
> 
> This is my first post in this thread .
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Congratulations .. u will very likely to be invited in next round on 28 September

Chances are very less for employment verification. However, it all depends on CO, so you should be prepared with it.

Gud luck


----------



## ash_aus (Jul 27, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Congratulations .. u will very likely to be invited in next round on 28 September
> 
> ...



Hi buddy , 

Thanks for your fast response . 

If you don't mind , could you let me know if that would be for the employment mentioned for ACS or even the employment after that . 

Thanks
Ashwin


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

ash_aus said:


> Hi buddy ,
> 
> Thanks for your fast response .
> 
> ...


Hi Ashwin,

Firstly, if you are not claiming points for employment there are less chances of employment verification. However, it all depends on CO .. fingers crossed

He may only ask you for those proofs which you have used to claim work experience during ACS process.

Don't bog down CO with unnecessary documents which could delay in further visa processing.

Follow KISS : Keep it short and simple


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi friends, its great info hub ovr here and i want to thank each one of you for the contribution. I would like to ask one question as i know its irrevelant at this forum. But request your advise. 1) can apply for nz with the present acs result. And hw much point d required. 2) anyother country will accept my 6.5 score in ielts, if yes which countries can i migrate within 6 monts.
As my job s at stake, asking such question.
Pl help

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

rtbrfr said:


> hi friends, its great info hub ovr here and i want to thank each one of you for the contribution. I would like to ask one question as i know its irrevelant at this forum. But request your advise. 1) can apply for nz with the present acs result. And hw much point d required. 2) anyother country will accept my 6.5 score in ielts, if yes which countries can i migrate within 6 monts.
> As my job s at stake, asking such question.
> Pl help
> 
> sent from my gt-i9300 using tapatalk


excellent question


----------



## Dean John (Sep 20, 2016)

The below responsibilities suites for systems engineer? i copied and edited from ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015 pdf file and added into my roles and responsibilities.

•	Analyzing and evaluating system design, data models and diagrams in the client computer systems.
•	Researching, analyzing, evaluating and monitoring the client network and server infrastructure, to ensure systems are configured correctly.
•	Assessing and recommending improvements in day to day operations, integrated hardware, software and operating systems.
•	Providing specialist support in troubleshooting network, server and application related problems.
•	Testing, monitoring, maintaining and administering new and upgraded applications, databases, servers and workstations.
•	Preparing and maintaining documentation of network, server and application diagnosis, resolution of network faults, enhancements, modifications to system and maintenance instructions.
•	Monitoring network traffic, capacity and usage to ensure continued integrity and optimal network performance.


----------



## ash_aus (Jul 27, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Hi Ashwin,
> 
> Firstly, if you are not claiming points for employment there are less chances of employment verification. However, it all depends on CO .. fingers crossed
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot...Micro111999.....Hope we get our invite soon...


----------



## Dean John (Sep 20, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Hi Ashwin,
> 
> Firstly, if you are not claiming points for employment there are less chances of employment verification. However, it all depends on CO .. fingers crossed
> 
> ...


Hi Micro,
i am also planning to apply under 263111, could you please check the below listed responsibilities and comment?

•	Analyzing and evaluating system design, data models and diagrams in the client computer systems.
•	Researching, analyzing, evaluating and monitoring the client network and server infrastructure, to ensure systems are configured correctly.
•	Assessing and recommending improvements in day to day operations, integrated hardware, software and operating systems.
•	Providing specialist support in troubleshooting network, server and application related problems.
•	Testing, monitoring, maintaining and administering new and upgraded applications, databases, servers and workstations.
•	Preparing and maintaining documentation of network, server and application diagnosis, resolution of network faults, enhancements, modifications to system and maintenance instructions.
•	Monitoring network traffic, capacity and usage to ensure continued integrity and optimal network performance.

also my current designation is systems engineer and it will be updated in one or two months to software tester as i changed my project recently. if i take the employee verification and roles and responsibility letter from my organization now, will it be an issue when verification happens?


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

Dean John said:


> Hi Micro,
> i am also planning to apply under 263111, could you please check the below listed responsibilities and comment?
> 
> •	Analyzing and evaluating system design, data models and diagrams in the client computer systems.
> ...


Job responsibilities seem to be fine... no need to give too much details. when you make letter you should write like : "some of the main responsibilities are as follows" so we have room for improvement/addition if required. 
secondly regarding job title, it does not matter as long as your responsibilities match with the code your are applying for assessment. I personally applied for 263111 and my both job designations were different then network/systems engineer but i got a positive assessment coz my role/responsibilities were matching with roles of 263111.


----------



## Dean John (Sep 20, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Job responsibilities seem to be fine... no need to give too much details. when you make letter you should write like : "some of the main responsibilities are as follows" so we have room for improvement/addition if required.
> secondly regarding job title, it does not matter as long as your responsibilities match with the code your are applying for assessment. I personally applied for 263111 and my both job designations were different then network/systems engineer but i got a positive assessment coz my role/responsibilities were matching with roles of 263111.


Thanks for the details Nasir , but i am confused because if someone from ACS team contact my organization after 3 months, my designation might be changed to Software tester by then.. will that be a problem?


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

I dont think there will be an issue. if someone will contact of course he will ask to verify the letter which was given for the dates mentioned on that letter, not the present status. I hope you would not have nay issues.


----------



## Dean John (Sep 20, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> I dont think there will be an issue. if someone will contact of course he will ask to verify the letter which was given for the dates mentioned on that letter, not the present status. I hope you would not have nay issues.


wow.. Thank you.. finally i got an answer


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> I dont think there will be an issue. if someone will contact of course he will ask to verify the letter which was given for the dates mentioned on that letter, not the present status. I hope you would not have nay issues.



Dear Nasir Nawaz,

From where did you appear for PTE ??
In Pak ?

Thanks
Imtiaza


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

imtiaza said:


> Dear Nasir Nawaz,
> 
> From where did you appear for PTE ??
> In Pak ?
> ...


No I had taken PTE in Muscat-Oman as I live here. PTE is not available in Pakistan.

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## Dean John (Sep 20, 2016)

i completed my graduation in computer science.(BSc Computer science - 3 years), is this ICT major? i have 4 years of work experience and looking for 263111 - Systems engineer.. will they deduct my experience ?


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Dean John said:


> i completed my graduation in computer science.(BSc Computer science - 3 years), is this ICT major? i have 4 years of work experience and looking for 263111 - Systems engineer.. will they deduct my experience ?


As far as I know ACS will deduct applicants' working years at least two years. If not ICT major , there would be more. 
I agree that computer science is ICT major. However, how many years will be deducted is also determined by your working experience whether it is closely related to the occupation you apply.
I guess 2 years would be the best. Maybe more if your reference letter does not quite include the duties of 263111.
Hope this helps u more or less. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean John (Sep 20, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> As far as I know ACS will deduct applicants' working years at least two years. If not ICT major , there would be more.
> I agree that computer science is ICT major. However, how many years will be deducted is also determined by your working experience whether it is closely related to the occupation you apply.
> I guess 2 years would be the best. Maybe more if your reference letter does not quite include the duties of 263111.
> Hope this helps u more or less.
> ...


but why deduction if Course is ICT major? any idea on that. i have only 4 years of experience


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

Dean John said:


> but why deduction if Course is ICT major? any idea on that. i have only 4 years of experience


I think that is standard for all, at least for all those I know.


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

Prit9638 said:


> I think that is standard for all, at least for all those I know.


It is ACS policy that they deduct minimum 2years from experience, if qualification is ICT major and up to 6 years if assessed as non ICT.
My MIT was assessed as ICT major degree and they deducted 2.5 years from my experience.

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Dear all,
DIBP just published the result for last invitation round.
The cut off date is 30 Aug with 65 points. I recall that cutoff date of 1 September round is 19 Aug. So it means that nearly 5 65 pointers submitted their EOI under 263111 everyday. This is far beyond my expectation.
Could anybody help me understand why there are so many people apply now?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

My EOI was submitted on 30th with 65 points, how come i have not got the invitation ? is it possible that not all who submitted on 30th got invitation?


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> My EOI was submitted on 30th with 65 points, how come i have not got the invitation ? is it possible that not all who submitted on 30th got invitation?


The exact time is 30 August 2016 1.59 pm.
So u just need wait another week. U will get invite next draw.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

Yea i just noted same, i missed by few hours as my EOI was submitted in evening 4:45 PM PST means 8:45 AST... got late by 6:45 Hrs only... so i have to wait 6 days more...


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Dear all,
> DIBP just published the result for last invitation round.
> The cut off date is 30 Aug with 65 points. I recall that cutoff date of 1 September round is 19 Aug. So it means that nearly 5 65 pointers submitted their EOI under 263111 everyday. This is far beyond my expectation.
> Could anybody help me understand why there are so many people apply now?
> ...


Yeah, so the last 2 rounds of 71 invites went only to people with 65 points or more with cut off date as 30th Aug 2016. 01st Sep (21 Invites) & 14th Sep (50 Invites). 

Even the upcoming round on 28th Sep (hope 50 invites) might go to people with 65 or more points. Considering there is a gap of 27days from the actual cut off date. We are left with only 694 invites for the remaining year.


----------



## raseen1978 (Nov 25, 2013)

No Luck for you, for sure they will reduce 4 + Years, best thing is to wait another one or tow years, just waste your money


----------



## zoro_2009 (Aug 4, 2016)

Guys, in your perspective, what are the chances of removing 263111 from the SOL next year ? I hope they won't
I'm just looking for the far future in case I didn't make it this year !


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> My EOI was submitted on 30th with 65 points, how come i have not got the invitation ? is it possible that not all who submitted on 30th got invitation?


Nasir you have 65 points including SS or you have 60 total points and you add 5 for State. ?

Please confirm thanks


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

imtiaza said:


> Nasir you have 65 points including SS or you have 60 total points and you add 5 for State. ?
> 
> Please confirm thanks


I have 65 points for 189 as per below detils:
Age 25
Exp: 15
Qualification: 15
PTE: 10
TOtal: 65


----------



## imad.khalid (Sep 22, 2016)

*Reference letter*

I am planning to assess my degree and employment experience through ACS in Computer Network and System Occupation. I need help in identifying whether my responsibilities in experience letter is fine or I should add more details and names of applications i worked on. It should be generalized or specific.

•	Analyzing and evaluating the requirement for design, development, deployment, configuration and integration of the computers systems and servers for various complex enterprise software applications in the domain of IT and Telecommunications.
•	Setting, mounting and deployment of computer servers of different vendors in the data centers.
•	Ensuring 100% availability and redundancy for different critical web, database and other software applications by monitoring all system resources using best possible network monitoring applications.
•	Researching, analyzing, development, testing and configuration of Network and System Monitoring for the complete architecture of Network and Servers.
•	Monitoring all the Network, Systems and Application traffic, activity, behavior for the analysis and design of the scalability and reliability of the architecture.
•	Installation and configuration of multiple operating systems and applications.
•	Troubleshooting and resolving complex and varied problems at the network, system and application level.
•	Managing the inventory of network and system physical and virtual resources and the documentation of each configuration, design and analysis of the applications.
•	Backing up and restoring of all the critical applications involving important data and information.
•	Overall constant analysis and implementation for the improvements in the application and architecture.
•	Automation of various tasks using scripting and programming to ensure efficiency.


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Yeah, so the last 2 rounds of 71 invites went only to people with 65 points or more with cut off date as 30th Aug 2016. 01st Sep (21 Invites) & 14th Sep (50 Invites).
> 
> Even the upcoming round on 28th Sep (hope 50 invites) might go to people with 65 or more points. Considering there is a gap of 27days from the actual cut off date. We are left with only 694 invites for the remaining year.


It's quite surprising that this code has a lot of 65 pointers and myimmitracker doesn't give a correct picture. With the new GUI, people are not updating tracker these days.

Looking at the numbers and number of invites left we 60 pointers will be struggling now. 

Even 60 pointers were cleared till 21st July. For 28 September round, we will be looking at 29/30 days of 65 pointers backlog plus 60 pointers. I am not very optimistic if what Alvinoz analysis says is correct (5, 65 pointers/day).

What do you think guys? Alvinoz, Raajaa
Do we still stand any chance?


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> It's quite surprising that this code has a lot of 65 pointers and myimmitracker doesn't give a correct picture. With the new GUI, people are not updating tracker these days.
> 
> Looking at the numbers and number of invites left we 60 pointers will be struggling now.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I start to prepare PTE test now to see whether I could get extra 10 points...   
Will still keep an eye on the coming rounds to see if any miracle would happen...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean John (Sep 20, 2016)

raseen1978 said:


> No Luck for you, for sure they will reduce 4 + Years, best thing is to wait another one or tow years, just waste your money


Is that to me ?


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Hmm, I start to prepare PTE test now to see whether I could get extra 10 points...
> Will still keep an eye on the coming rounds to see if any miracle would happen...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Hmm.. that's a good plan. Good luck

I don't have any other option to increase my points. I have to wait and watch 

Hope some miracle will happen soon and we all get invited


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

Hope you are doing well , This is walid The ACS deducts 4 years from in my work experience in order to meet suitability criteria for skill assessment and mentions an 'After mm/yyyy' date as the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date'. Only the employment 'After March /2009 is considered till date at 'an appropriately skilled level and relevant to' the nominated occupation and can be used to claim points.

My Question is what is the correct way to reflect this in the EOI so as to include all your employment assessed by ACS and yet only claim points for the employment after the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' in order to avoid over claiming points?

I have read in some forums that there is an option in the EOI when adding employment - "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?", which if selected "No" does not include the employment episode in point calculation. However, my concern is that even the 4 years deducted by ACS are still related experience used in skill assessment, although not suitable for point scoring. Has anyone tried an tested this successfully?

So I want your recommendation and advice for what I have to do ?

Do I need to consider this 4 years of experience under this option "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation" or I have to enter only the years of experience after ( March /2009 ) which is considered by ACS ?

Some conclusive help will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## zoro_2009 (Aug 4, 2016)

zoro_2009 said:


> Guys, in your perspective, what are the chances of removing 263111 from the SOL next year ? I hope they won't
> I'm just looking for the far future in case I didn't make it this year !


Any one can reply ?


----------



## Dean John (Sep 20, 2016)

zoro_2009 said:


> Any one can reply ?


from where did you got this info? i dont think so..


----------



## zoro_2009 (Aug 4, 2016)

zoro_2009 said:


> Guys, in your perspective, what are the chances of removing 263111 from the SOL next year ? I hope they won't
> I'm just looking for the far future in case I didn't make it this year !





Dean John said:


> from where did you got this info? i dont think so..


It's not an info, I'm just wondering from experienced members if this can happen to us (263111), as I haven't even done the assessment yet, nor the test language, so I'm expecting my EOI to be somewhere in early 2017 !


----------



## Dean John (Sep 20, 2016)

walidmohsen said:


> Hope you are doing well , This is walid The ACS deducts 4 years from in my work experience in order to meet suitability criteria for skill assessment and mentions an 'After mm/yyyy' date as the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date'. Only the employment 'After March /2009 is considered till date at 'an appropriately skilled level and relevant to' the nominated occupation and can be used to claim points.
> 
> My Question is what is the correct way to reflect this in the EOI so as to include all your employment assessed by ACS and yet only claim points for the employment after the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' in order to avoid over claiming points?
> 
> ...


https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf

Please check this.. i got this from ACS authority..


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Can some one please help me i am too much disappointed.
EOI submitted on 22 April 2016 with 55+ 5 points ...STILL NO RESPONSE ..

What should i do. ??

Thanks
Imtiaza


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

imtiaza said:


> Can some one please help me i am too much disappointed.
> EOI submitted on 22 April 2016 with 55+ 5 points ...STILL NO RESPONSE ..
> 
> What should i do. ??
> ...


Did you try for VICTORIA SS? U will get a result within 3 months.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Did you try for VICTORIA SS? U will get a result within 3 months.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Raaja2010,

I have following details can i eligible for Victoria.

Total points 55 with out 5 SS.
Ielts 6 each .

thanks
Imtiaza


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

imtiaza said:


> Raaja2010,
> 
> I have following details can i eligible for Victoria.
> 
> ...


I think Victoria requires min 7 IELTS and 3years experience.

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Yaar kuch tou guide ker hoo. Main kaya ker houn....


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

imtiaza said:


> Yaar kuch tou guide ker hoo. Main kaya ker houn....


Explore anzcsosearch.com and see which states are open for your occupation. You will find all the requirements there as if the state requires 7 Band or not. Try for other then NSW and Vic as most people go for NSW so que is long.

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi All,

By reading all your posts I know I'm seeing very lag for 60 points.

I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 21 of Sep 2016 60 points


Below are my points:

Age : 30
Experience from ACS: 15
PTE : 0 (cause got only 59 score)
Education: 15 points

May I know what would be the approximate date for getting Invitation?

Please help me and will be really appreciate for the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By reading all your posts I know I'm seeing very lag for 60 points.
> 
> ...


June 2017. This is what i have read on forums keeping in view current scenario.

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> June 2017. This is what i have read on forums keeping in view current scenario.
> 
> Nasir Nawaz
> sent from Mobile via Tapatalk




Almost 9 months for invitation? Oh no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Almost 9 months for invitation? Oh no
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is not scaring u. If I had to say, I already lose hope to get invited with 60 points in the future. 
Firstly this occupation has changed to pro rata. I do not see any case of changing back. That means DIBP will send a fixed number of ITAs under this code. 
Secondly I don't why but there are indeed too many 65 pointers now, much more than last year. If you have seen the results of past several rounds, pro rata rounds I actually mean, you can see there is barely 60 pointer invited. And even 65 pointers were not cleared in last 2 round.
I am working on PTE A. Hope to crack it soon and get extra points.
Good luck to all of us....
Again whay I am telling does not mean to scare u but remind to improve your points if possible.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

All the best to every one in tonight's draw.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Sai Krishna , 

Don't loose the hope , hopefully we will get invites for 60 pointers also.

Actually every year Jan some adjustments on Quota and run Bulk of positions (Before Jan) .

I have Applied My EOI : 30 July 2016 With 60 Points .


Thanks,
Satheesh .




katta.saikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By reading all your posts I know I'm seeing very lag for 60 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello All :

Please post here all of you , your EOI submitted Date and points 

EOI Submited : 30 July 2016 
Points : 60 

Thanks,
Satheesh


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Good luck chaps .. 30 minutes to go .. !!


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Anyone guys ?


----------



## spookus (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Satheesh,

Any luck with 60 points bro? Thanks

Kind rgds,


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks Not yet started for 263111 , no updates from 65 points people aswell 

Please update anyone got ITA.


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

All,

As per the latest update 65 pointers till 21 Sept are cleared.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> All,
> 
> As per the latest update 65 pointers till 21 Sept are cleared.


Just reply u via PM. Any news about 60 pointers?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## spookus (Sep 16, 2016)

that's a big jump if its true. How about with 60 points? Micro? i applied on 10th of august(with 60) right after you, i guess.


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey guys,
Any good news for us 60 pointers?
I am doing PTE practice. Such a boring task....😴😴😴

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Just reply u via PM. Any news about 60 pointers?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


No mate so far no invite to 60 pointers

Will keep you posted if I come across any update


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

spookus said:


> that's a big jump if its true. How about with 60 points? Micro? i applied on 10th of august(with 60) right after you, i guess.


Yup that's in itself a big relief and I am waiting to hear if all d 65 and above cleared till 27 Sept ..

Hmm I know .. before me I can see Sathesh, Alvinoz 

Hope we will get our invites soon


----------



## spookus (Sep 16, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Yup that's in itself a big relief and I am waiting to hear if all d 65 and above cleared till 27 Sept ..
> 
> Hmm I know .. before me I can see Sathesh, Alvinoz
> 
> Hope we will get our invites soon




Any Idea till what date with 60 points holders got their invitation? Micro???


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

spookus said:


> Any Idea till what date with 60 points holders got their invitation? Micro???


DIBP said 21 July, I recall...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## spookus (Sep 16, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> DIBP said 21 July, I recall...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




Oh, tough call for me thn.. I am screwed!!! my job is at risk now. was behind with only one mark in writing in my last PTE attempt. I think i need to go for improvement.


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Satheesh said:


> Hi Sai Krishna ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the boost up Satheesh.

I will wait but if someone says no pickup for 60 points it's a kind of scary.

Anyone just before sept 21 applied for 60 points in 263111, so that I can have track myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Thanks for the boost up Satheesh.
> 
> I will wait but if someone says no pickup for 60 points it's a kind of scary.
> 
> ...


Many are waiting buddy ... Hope for the best

I applied on 07 August with 60 points

60 pointers till 21 July has been cleared


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Thanks for the boost up Satheesh.
> 
> I will wait but if someone says no pickup for 60 points it's a kind of scary.
> 
> ...


I applied on 04 Aug. Check the historical posts in this thread, u will see many people are waiting and undergoing a tough time.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## spookus (Sep 16, 2016)

644 invitations are left now from the overall quota. seems like 40 invitations per round from now on...


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks completed story for today no invites for 60 pointers (


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Seems it's over. And then we have to wait another week to see the official disclosure about this round. Aussie guys are too inefficient...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

spookus said:


> 644 invitations are left now from the overall quota. seems like 40 invitations per round from now on...


No, I don't think DIBP will change it dynamically. 50 per round until all invitations are sent.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Satheesh said:


> Looks completed story for today no invites for 60 pointers (


I think today is not so bad, because it is a very big step for 65 pointers cut off date.
Let us see whether all 65 pointers are invited or not. Then 60pts people may have a chance in October.


Satheesh said:


> Looks completed story for today no invites for 60 pointers (



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## spookus (Sep 16, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> No, I don't think DIBP will change it dynamically. 50 per round until all invitations are sent.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Total 18 rounds are left so far. 644/18 average is 35 invitation per round.


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks today completed 65 pointer upto 21st September rite?


----------



## Sabri371 (Sep 2, 2016)

489 visa with 65 points applied 2 September so far no invitation!!!


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Sabri371 said:


> 489 visa with 65 points applied 2 September so far no invitation!!!


I think you have to apply to a state individually for 489 invitation. Isn't it

May be I am wrong. Can you please throw some light on 489 for me?

Thank you


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Today my point got updated to 65, is there any chance of invite on 12 oct round?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

lakhvinder1 said:


> Today my point got updated to 65, is there any chance of invite on 12 oct round?:fingerscrossed:


You're very likely to get invited Lakhvinder.. start arranging your documents.

Good Luck


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

Guys can anyone help me understand what may be the reason of not getting invite although my EOI was submitted on 30th Aug. And people until 21 Sep have confirmed getting invite. My agent is telling me that I have not been invited.😥

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Guys can anyone help me understand what may be the reason of not getting invite although my EOI was submitted on 30th Aug. And people until 21 Sep have confirmed getting invite. My agent is telling me that I have not been invited.😥
> 
> Nasir Nawaz
> sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


Whats your point? 60 or 65?

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Whats your point? 60 or 65?
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


65 points EOI 30 Aug.

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

You would have got for sure during this round.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Nasir,

Sorry to hear that but I was checking myimmitracker yesterday and I was thinking about you as you have not updated your status.

I was assuming you may have received the invitation in the last round.

Did you check with your agent? What was the reason he conveyed?

There must be something wrong .. can you please check with him or if possible can you submit one EOI from your side today without telling your agent



Nasir.Tarar said:


> Guys can anyone help me understand what may be the reason of not getting invite although my EOI was submitted on 30th Aug. And people until 21 Sep have confirmed getting invite. My agent is telling me that I have not been invited.😥
> 
> Nasir Nawaz
> sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> 65 points EOI 30 Aug.
> 
> Nasir Nawaz
> sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


Get the EOI id and check by yourself whether it was mistakenly suspended.
That's the only reason I can imagine.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

alvinoz said:


> Get the EOI id and check by yourself whether it was mistakenly suspended.
> That's the only reason I can imagine.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately my agent has not shared anything with me regarding EOI submission. I am stuck don't know what to do ..😥

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Unfortunately my agent has not shared anything with me regarding EOI submission. I am stuck don't know what to do ..😥
> 
> Nasir Nawaz
> sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


If I were u , I will register a new EOI id without any hesitate. And will get invited next round.
Since something wrong already happened now, you may not fully rely on your agent any more. At least ask them to share everything then you can keep close eye on them.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Hi Nasir,
> 
> Sorry to hear that but I was checking myimmitracker yesterday and I was thinking about you as you have not updated your status.
> 
> ...


Agent is not able to give any satisfactory justification for not getting invite. He told we haven't received anything from DIBP so can't do anything unless wait. 😖😖

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Unfortunately my agent has not shared anything with me regarding EOI submission. I am stuck don't know what to do ..😥
> 
> Nasir Nawaz
> sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


Nasir,

Can you confront him and ask the reason as why haven't you received your invite?


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Agent is not able to give any satisfactory justification for not getting invite. He told we haven't received anything from DIBP so can't do anything unless wait. 😖😖
> 
> Nasir Nawaz
> sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


Don't wait n fill eoi yourself

You gonna get invite very soon.


----------



## spookus (Sep 16, 2016)

Nasir... Ask your agent to provide you evidence of your EOI submission. If everything else is good. Then you can contact immigration anytime you want. Dont remove your EOI once its submitted on 30th of aug. thats your proof.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Nasir,

Ask your agent to provide the PDF which is issued after submission of EOI. It contains all the application details.

If he fails to provide that, consider yourself in trouble. There is absolutely no reason to delay this process.

If you feel like it, I will be happy to guide you along the way.

You may also check out the EOI submission video which I've uploaded on YouTube.


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks citibal for the info. Actually myself too facing similar situation. We can go ahead and do ourself. But system will have duplicate application, if he has submitted. 
And most annoying things is that they dont give any confirmation of eoi submission nor they give apprpriate answers. Wht s the reason behind this lethargic response. I feel they r busy with other client and doing so they forgrt to submit eois. Pl advise any othr reason

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> You're very likely to get invited Lakhvinder.. start arranging your documents.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks. I have started to collect information as what document to upload.


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> Nasir,
> 
> Ask your agent to provide the PDF which is issued after submission of EOI. It contains all the application details.
> 
> ...


My problem is I am living in Oman and agent is in Pakistan (ISB). I had a log debate with him this afternoon about why I did not get an Invite when people 21 days after me have already got and he said it's computer based system and we can't say anything about it. He did didn't get any invite for his client related to computers so it's normal and we should wait. About EOI submission if there may be some issue he said that it's our every day job and we know it very well. 
Summing up ... Is it really possible that due to any reason I am skipped and may get invite in next round ? 

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> My problem is I am living in Oman and agent is in Pakistan (ISB). I had a log debate with him this afternoon about why I did not get an Invite when people 21 days after me have already got and he said it's computer based system and we can't say anything about it. He did didn't get any invite for his client related to computers so it's normal and we should wait. About EOI submission if there may be some issue he said that it's our every day job and we know it very well.
> Summing up ... Is it really possible that due to any reason I am skipped and may get invite in next round ?
> 
> Nasir Nawaz
> sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


If people after you have got invitation then there should not be a problem or your EOI was submitted late.

Just ask him for PDF of your EOI application submission. That will make things clear. This should not take more than 5 minutes.


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Dear all

Just confirm agent can submit 189, 190 & 489 seperately for getting invite early. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Any invitation received

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> If people after you have got invitation then there should not be a problem or your EOI was submitted late.
> 
> Just ask him for PDF of your EOI application submission. That will make things clear. This should not take more than 5 minutes.


Just Got call from my Agent that i have got Invitation..... thanks to all for your support...


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Just Got call from my Agent that i have got Invitation..... thanks to all for your support...


Congratulations Nasir.. best of luck for your next steps

Very happy for you


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Best of luck for next process. I am still waiting as I submitted through agent on 30 Aug. Fingers crossed...
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks dear.. i was also concerned as my agent yesterday told he does not have any information for me and this morning only conveyed the good new... i hope you also will get notified soon.. Best of luck to you ...


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Congratulations Nasir.. best of luck for your next steps
> 
> Very happy for you


Thanks Dear..


----------



## Lendz (Sep 30, 2016)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Thanks Dear..


Hi Nasir,

Congrats to your very good new. Can you please show me how you get 65 pts for reference? Thank you


----------



## Nasir.Tarar (Jul 10, 2016)

Lendz said:


> Hi Nasir,
> 
> Congrats to your very good new. Can you please show me how you get 65 pts for reference? Thank you


Age:25
PTE:10
Exp: 15
Education:15

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

*ACS HELP!! Computer Network and System Engineer ANZCO 263111*

Hi All, 

My brother has 3.5 years experience in leading Computer Networking companies and is currently working as Network Engineer. He has completed his BCA and MCA (both from SECTION 1 universities in India). 

He has received the following response from ACS declining his credentials: 

" 
Your ICT skills have been assessed as *unsuitable for migration under 263111* (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

You have been assessed* as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation. *

Your qualification has been assessed as not closely related to your nominated occupation: 

Your Master of Computer Application from XXXXX University completed May 2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing. 

Your Bachelor of Computer Application from XXXXX University completed June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week: 

Dates: 07/13 - 02/14 (0yrs 7mths) Position: Associate Technical Support Employer: XXXXXXXX Country: INDIA 

Dates: 03/14 - 06/15 (1yrs 3mths) Position: Engineer IT Operations, HelpDesk Team Employer: XXXXXXXX Country : INDIA 

Dates: 06/15 - 09/16 (1yrs 3mths) Position: Analyst Technical Administration Employer: XXXXXXX Country: INDIA "

Please suggest the following: 

1. Is ACS considering the education? 

2. Is ACS considering experience Valid? 

3. Has anyone has applied for REVIEW / ASSESSMENT ? It cost approx 400 AUD which is pretty high. Can we expect any positive outcome if we file a review in this case. 


Please suggest the way forward. Not really sure of the next steps here.


----------



## prachid (Oct 5, 2016)

*Is ACS Positive?*



theariezman said:


> If your qualification is actually Diploma or AQF equivalent to Diploma then regardless of ICT major it will fetch you 5 points.
> 
> Please have a look to summary of criteria document which clearly states if 5 years relevant years in last 10 years or 6 years in any time of your experience if your qualification is diploma or Associate degree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Hi There,

Need help. I got ACS Below

The following employment after *September 2016* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/06 - 09/06 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/06 - 12/07 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXX
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 12/07 - 05/11 (3yrs 5mths)
Position: Assistant Vice President
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/11 - 04/14 (2yrs 10mths)
Position: MANAGER
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 04/14 - 07/15 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Technical Account Manager
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

If you see all experience are before 2016, but ACS says that (High Lighted Red in above) "The following employment after Sept 2016 is considered xxxx". My simple question, is ACS positive? or ACS says your experience will not be considered.

Thank you,
Prachi D


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

prachid said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Need help. I got ACS Below
> 
> ...


Hi Prachi

Please provide your qualifications details and also wht did ACS say about your qualifications?

Also, I couldn't see any employment after 2015. Did you miss mentioning that?

Provide all the details please

Thanks


----------



## prachid (Oct 5, 2016)

Micro111999 said:


> Hi Prachi
> 
> Please provide your qualifications details and also wht did ACS say about your qualifications?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. Below I have pasted

_Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Microsoft Certificated Solutions Expert from Microsoft completed September 2016 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computin_

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 06/02 - 06/04 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: System Administrator - Not Professional ICT Level Experience
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/04 - 10/04 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: System Administrator - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 11/04 - 04/05 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: System Operation Specialist - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 04/05 - 01/06 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Support engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 08/15 - 09/16 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Technical Architect 1 - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: XXXX
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES

My 2015-2016 is not considered. I'm checking why it is not considered.

I have done Mechanical Engineering (1999) but since I have shown MCSE as my ICT qualification, Mechanical Engineering is not considered. I need to check with my Agent on this. I have completed MCSE in Sept 2016 but my agent didn't told me that all experience will considered only after the diplom/degree of ICT qualification which in my case is MCSE. I would like to know if I can re-submit ACS and Provide Mechanical Engineering as my Qualification and Show ICT experience. But will I get any points. Someone tried to explain me something but I didn't understood it completely. Without educational point, i only have 25 + 10 = 35 points. getting 8 in R,W,L and Speaking in IELTS is nearly impossible.


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Oops ! I am sorry to say someone (your agent) has guided you in the wrong direction.

You should not have quoted your MCSE because it is clearly mentioned in the guidelines of ACS about what they will consider.

I am not sure what you can do now but I would advise you to ask the same question in a different forum (189 VISA LODGE GANG 2016 or 189 EOI Invitation Forum). Maybe an expert can help you.

Seniors/Experts - Please can you help her?







prachid said:


> Thanks for your response. Below I have pasted
> 
> _Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Microsoft Certificated Solutions Expert from Microsoft completed September 2016 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computin_
> ...


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Age:25
> PTE:10
> Exp: 15
> Education:15
> ...



Hi Nasir, how are you?

Did you apply to Skills in ACS or RPL?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Micro111999 said:


> Oops ! I am sorry to say someone (your agent) has guided you in the wrong direction.
> 
> You should not have quoted your MCSE because it is clearly mentioned in the guidelines of ACS about what they will consider.
> 
> ...



Dear, I'm also looking for more points at professional experience item.





following below the ACS's assessment about my application:



> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 13 September 2015.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...



Following below my profile:

- 29 Years old = 30 points
- Professional experience by ACS = 0 points
- Education = 10 points
- PTE = 55 overall = 0 Points


Additionally, I hold Associate degree in Marketing, but hadn't use it on any assessment yet.

In this case, how hell to get more experience points? Or Will I have to get 20 points in english?:deadhorse:


Following below the current SkillAssessmentGuideline: 
https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

@prachid 

Apologies for replying late.

I have gone through your both the posts and summarize it as below:

The ACS is still positive but you are not eligible to claim points at the moment for experience because your skill experience will count after September. 

You can claim 5 points for Education as your certficate is AQF to Diploma which can fetch only 5 points. 

I consider you fall under 33-39 age category as per your experience timeline so you will fetch 25 points for that. 

Even though you score 20 in PTE your total score will be 55 plus 5 for state nomination. 

Now the question is how to gain points from your Masters degree and Experience. 

I can see some of your experience is not considered because of not closely related to nominated ANZSCO code. I advise you to modify the contents somehow and make that count as well. For example a system administrator doesn't work directly into networks but works closely related to it, you assign IP address of the machine, troubleshoot network connectivity at host level, make sure connectivity is available etc. It is never required you work only on switches.

Secondly your degree is either major or minor in either case it will fetch you some points. And ACS "Met Date" depends on your qualification obtaining time, which is in your case is sep 2016. I would suggest you to go for reassessment and show your bachelor's degree only and no mention of MCSE at all.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

mrIgor said:


> Dear, I'm also looking for more points at professional experience item.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why your degree was assessed as Associate Degree (if it's not 4 years then nothing can be done). If your degree is considered Associate Degree or Diploma your 6-8 years will be deducted from your total experience. 

unfortunately to claim point for after that 6-8 years (atleast 3 years will fetch you 5 points and considered as skilled experience) 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

mrIgor said:


> Dear, I'm also looking for more points at professional experience item.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Work on PTE and aim at 20 - apply 189/190 once u get your desired score

Or

Wait for your experience to increase if you are currently working in the same company which will fetch you 5 points for work ex. But that will happen next year Dec 2017

I am not sure if your degree in marketing will help to increase education points. But please check with someone


Good luck


----------



## spookus (Sep 16, 2016)

*Next invitation round?*

Hey Lads,
When is the next invitation round in October? They haven't updated the page yet. that's why they need more IT people to make this country up-to-date!!!


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi, I've received this email before couple of minutes;

"Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;"

However when I login to my account page, I don't see any new correspondence in my dashboard. What could it mean?

Thanks.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

theariezman said:


> @prachid
> 
> Apologies for replying late.
> 
> ...



@ theariezman

I'm in a difficult situation because ACS taken off all my experiences before my graduate date, 2014. Can you advise me how did you get more points in ACS?
Thank you very much, IGOR


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

mrIgor said:


> @ theariezman
> 
> I'm in a difficult situation because ACS taken off all my experiences before my graduate date, 2014. Can you advise me how did you get more points in ACS?
> Thank you very much, IGOR


can you list down ACS result along with your summarized profile.

I completed my MS-IT in 2003...while I started job in 2001. ACS initially counted my experience from 2006 till date. So my Met date became 2012. To make my experience count from 2001 to 2006 I modified my references letter and did the re-assessment and my Met date became 2007.



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

theariezman said:


> can you list down ACS result along with your summarized profile.
> 
> I completed my MS-IT in 2003...while I started job in 2001. ACS initially counted my experience from 2006 till date. So my Met date became 2012. To make my experience count from 2001 to 2006 I modified my references letter and did the re-assessment and my Met date became 2007.
> 
> ...





> * ACS Result:*
> 
> Dear Mr Vieira,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 13 September 2015.
> ...


I'm Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer since 30 / 04 / 2008.

MS-IT = Master in IT, right?

Do you mean your experiences were counted from 2007 or 2006?


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

mrIgor said:


> I'm Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer since 30 / 04 / 2008.


MS-IT = Master in IT, right?

Yes 

Do you mean your experiences were counted from 2007 or 2006?

2007 onwards Skilled Experience which I can use to claim points. Earlier experience was used as required.

You have not listed your experience history...so I cannot say much on it.

Can you calculate your points.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Got the confirmation email from Victoria stating my application is successful and will be getting invite from DIBP. Made my day so happy 😀

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

raaja2010 said:


> Got the confirmation email from Victoria stating my application is successful and will be getting invite from DIBP. Made my day so happy 😀
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Got the confirmation email from Victoria stating my application is successful and will be getting invite from DIBP. Made my day so happy 😀
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Heartiest congratulations to you !! Good luck for next steps


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Got the confirmation email from Victoria stating my application is successful and will be getting invite from DIBP. Made my day so happy
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk




Congrats !! How much time did it take to get the invite from Victoria?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Prit9638 said:


> Congrats !! How much time did it take to get the invite from Victoria?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8 weeks for me. I believe it depends on each case. 

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## arsalan_ali (Aug 1, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI on 05-10-2016 with 60 Points for 263111. Any chance of getting an Invite. I am waiting for my wife ACS to claim partner points but still waiting for her results.

Does anyone know how long ACS takes for assessment. It is showing in Stage 4 for past 3-4 days.

Regards,
Arsalan


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

arsalan_ali said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 05-10-2016 with 60 Points for 263111. Any chance of getting an Invite. I am waiting for my wife ACS to claim partner points but still waiting for her results.
> 
> Does anyone know how long ACS takes for assessment. It is showing in Stage 4 for past 3-4 days.
> 
> ...


There is a huge waiting list for 60 pointers starting from July 20th. Also last 4 rounds of invite were given only for 65 points and above. U can imagine the situation now.


arsalan_ali said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 05-10-2016 with 60 Points for 263111. Any chance of getting an Invite. I am waiting for my wife ACS to claim partner points but still waiting for her results.
> 
> Does anyone know how long ACS takes for assessment. It is showing in Stage 4 for past 3-4 days.
> 
> ...



Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Anyone got invitation?


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello All , 

Any one got invited ? 


Thanks,
satheesh


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

As per the Immtracker 2 Guys got invite with 65 points .

Saravana 65 point EOI date : 14/09/2016
Tuktuk 65 point EOI date : 22/09/2016


(


----------



## alvinoz (Jun 17, 2016)

Satheesh said:


> As per the Immtracker 2 Guys got invite with 65 points .
> 
> Saravana 65 point EOI date : 14/09/2016
> Tuktuk 65 point EOI date : 22/09/2016
> ...


Thanks for your update.
Still no signal shows 60 pointers can get invite in future.... So disappointed....

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Did anyone got invite in 489 visa with 65 points for 263111

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddharthjain1691 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Hi*

Hi,

I got an invitation with 60 points, lodged visa on 15/07/2016
CO last contacted my agent around 03/08/2016
Since then I haven't received update on my application

Is someone in the same boat as I am ?

has anyone received any verification call ?

Any input would be helpful

Thanks!


----------



## Puka (Oct 13, 2016)

Did you get a invitation for 189 or 190 visa? And did your points include work experience ?


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi,

I humbly request any of you to help me to figure out ways to solve my issue. 

I have a Bachelors from India in Mechanical Engineering degree (4 years) but I was employed in IT industry for 2.6 years soon after graduation (worked from 06/2011 to 12/2013 as a Software Tester). 

After which I came to Australia and did 1 year full time masters in IT (48 credit points). I successfully completed it, but returned back within 2-3 months of completing the degree (purely due to personal reasons back at home). Upon returning to India I started working as a Senior Software tester from 4/2015 and is employed there till date (almost 1.6 yrs now).

I wanted to know if I will ever be able to get that 15 points for my education. I am obviously not thinking of getting any points from experience. But I would require that 15 points !!! 

Kindly advice on this. 

Regards,
Eldho
PS:- Age-30, PTE-20 = 50 points now.


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Submitted EOI on 7th September 2016 with 60 points...
How much time will take to get ITA?

Thanks


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi,
We will get any email after ITA? or we need to login and verify only on our skillselect account?

Thanks


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

starcool said:


> Hi,
> We will get any email after ITA? or we need to login and verify only on our skillselect account?
> 
> Thanks


you will get an email similar to this:


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Siddharthjain1691 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an invitation with 60 points, lodged visa on 15/07/2016
> CO last contacted my agent around 03/08/2016
> ...


Congratulations dude! Happy for you.

When you say 60 points, do you mean 55+5 with 190 visa or 60 with 189 visa?

Thanks!


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Satheesh & All, 

DIBP has updated results for 28th Sept round just now and these are the figures -

Cut Off Date was 13 September 2016 9.16 am (for 28Sept round) Only 65 pointers

OCC Ceiling 782/1426 = 644 left now

How come ID Tuktuk has received invite ? (He filed his EOI on 22/09/2016)





Satheesh said:


> As per the Immtracker 2 Guys got invite with 65 points .
> 
> Saravana 65 point EOI date : 14/09/2016
> Tuktuk 65 point EOI date : 22/09/2016
> ...


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Both were invited in 12 Oct 2016 round. Result of 12 Oct round has not been published yet.


Micro111999 said:


> Hi Satheesh & All,
> 
> DIBP has updated results for 28th Sept round just now and these are the figures -
> 
> ...


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Can anybody please guide me. Do I have to have payslips or tax docs apart from Reference Letter provided by my previous employer? I won't be claiming any points for experience as my experience is less than a year after deduction by ACS. So, in my visa app I will be providing ACS assessment and reference letter only, I don't have payslips and tax docs and I'm out of country. Is that okay?


----------



## arsalan_ali (Aug 1, 2016)

Dear Guys,

I have updated my EOI yesterday with 65 points. What are the chances of invite. Code is 263111.

My points breakdown :

Age- 30
English- 10
Experience- 5
Degree- 15
Partner Skill - 5

Thanks


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> Both were invited in 12 Oct 2016 round. Result of 12 Oct round has not been published yet.


Thanks Roni !


----------



## arsalan_ali (Aug 1, 2016)

*263111*

Dear Guys,

I have updated my EOI yesterday with 65 points. What are the chances of invite. Code is 263111.

My points breakdown :

Age- 30
English- 10
Experience- 5
Degree- 15
Partner Skill - 5

Thanks


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

1john1 said:


> Can anybody please guide me. Do I have to have payslips or tax docs apart from Reference Letter provided by my previous employer? I won't be claiming any points for experience as my experience is less than a year after deduction by ACS. So, in my visa app I will be providing ACS assessment and reference letter only, I don't have payslips and tax docs and I'm out of country. Is that okay?


You need to provide only those documents for which you are claiming points.

There is no need of providing unnecessary documents if you are not claiming points


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

arsalan_ali said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I have updated my EOI yesterday with 65 points. What are the chances of invite. Code is 263111.
> 
> ...


Very likely in the next invitation round 

Good luck. Start preparing and arranging your documents


----------



## arsalan_ali (Aug 1, 2016)

When is the next invitation round ?

Thanks


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

arsalan_ali said:


> When is the next invitation round ?
> 
> Thanks


26 Oct 2016


----------



## arsalan_ali (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't see a chance on 26th October round. Maybe in November round I might get an invite. The backlog is 13 sept as per the Skill select update.

What are your thoughts ?

Thanks


----------



## Dolphin_India (Oct 18, 2016)

you have a good chance in next EOI


----------



## Dolphin_India (Oct 18, 2016)

12 weeks


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

on next round or nov 1 st week, u can get..


----------



## capua (Oct 24, 2016)

hey guys

I've lodged my eoi for Computer System and EOI for Network Engineer 263111 with 65 points on 16th of October. Does anyone have any predictions on when can I get an invite? 

I honestly couldn't figure out this complicated system  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

capua said:


> hey guys
> 
> I've lodged my eoi for Computer System and EOI for Network Engineer 263111 with 65 points on 16th of October. Does anyone have any predictions on when can I get an invite?
> 
> ...


Based on previous invites, you should get invite on 9th November. 26th Oct may have some chances too.


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

arsalan_ali said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I have updated my EOI yesterday with 65 points. What are the chances of invite. Code is 263111.
> 
> ...


Ali,

To claim the partner skills whether the partner also should be in same skill? any ACS profile is ok?


----------



## arsalan_ali (Aug 1, 2016)

Dear Suresh,

Partner profession should be in SOL if claiming points for 189. For 190 profession should be in CSOL. It is not specific to ACS. They should also have 6 Band in IELTS in all 4 modules and less than 50 years of Age.

My wife got a positive assessment for 261111: Business Analyst which is in SOL list.

Regards,
Arsalan


----------



## arsalan_ali (Aug 1, 2016)

I updated my EOI also on 17-10-2016 with 65 points. Waiting eagerly now for the invite.


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi All , 

Any chance to get this time for 60 pointers .. chance to get break for long 90 days waiting 

Eoi Date : 30 July 2016 with 60 points.

Till completed 60 pointers : 21 July 2016 .

Thanks ,
Satheesh Parepalli.


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

Guys, Need experts advice..

Submitted EOI recently for 190 with assessed employment letter working with Company A claiming 5 points.

After few days of EOI submission, got a new job offer from Company B.

Change of employer after EOI submitted, Will this affect current submitted EOI and invite process? 

Do I need to update anything in the EOI? What kind of documents may be required From current and new employer and when? I guess new employer will hardly provide reference letter to newly joined employee, instead a valid job offer....

Kindly assist...


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

Satheesh said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Any chance to get this time for 60 pointers .. chance to get break for long 90 days waiting
> 
> ...


Satheesh,
I am also a 60 pointer, EOI submitted on 7th Sep 2016...


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

*60 pointers*

Just like you guys i am also 60 point holder.damn when they will send invite to 60 point people.


----------



## moazmayhoub (Oct 25, 2016)

*Computer Network and system Engineer 263111*

Hi,
I'm a little bit confused about how I can count my points for visa 189.
I've bachelor from Communication and Electronics Engineering and I've 3 years experience in a big ISP as a Network Engineer. I've CCNA and CCNP certifications and if I get 7 in the IELTS, what'll be my points?

Age: 28 = 30 points
Degree: bachelor = 15 points
English: 7 = 10 points
Experience: after the ACS skill assessment, it'll be "3 years = 5 points" or "1 year = 0 points" ?
Can I apply for Telecommunication Network Engineer instead of Computer Network and system Engineer?

Thanks


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello All ,

update here once got Invite .

Thanks,
Satheesh Parepalli.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

moazmayhoub said:


> Hi,
> I'm a little bit confused about how I can count my points for visa 189.
> I've bachelor from Communication and Electronics Engineering and I've 3 years experience in a big ISP as a Network Engineer. I've CCNA and CCNP certifications and if I get 7 in the IELTS, what'll be my points?
> 
> ...


tbh telecommunication network engineer is not exactly the same as isp network engineer however if you can write 3 career episodes on telecommunication networks then you can give it a go but i am jot sure if those 3 years experience will be considered as per telecommunication network engineer job description.
ACS deduction depends on when you started working si for example if you graduated in 2000 and started working immediately then they will count the work after 2002 and deduct 2 years of exp.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> tbh telecommunication network engineer is not exactly the same as isp network engineer however if you can write 3 career episodes on telecommunication networks then you can give it a go but i am jot sure if those 3 years experience will be considered as per telecommunication network engineer job description.
> ACS deduction depends on when you started working si for example if you graduated in 2000 and started working immediately then they will count the work after 2002 and deduct 2 years of exp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


also the cutoff for your occupation is 65 points now a days i think.
correct me plz if i am wrong.
try pte academic for 20 points in english

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

*Invite*

if anyone gets invite please post it here...thanks


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

no information 2631** invitation today (


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

As per Immtracker someone got ITA EOI Date : 04 Oct 2016


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

moazmayhoub said:


> Hi,
> I'm a little bit confused about how I can count my points for visa 189.
> I've bachelor from Communication and Electronics Engineering and I've 3 years experience in a big ISP as a Network Engineer. I've CCNA and CCNP certifications and if I get 7 in the IELTS, what'll be my points?
> 
> ...



Read these two documents: 

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf

The first one has details on how a degree can qualify for ICT/non-ICT and what kind of credits it will get you. 

The second document provides a guideline on how your number of years are deducted based on your degree and profession.


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

I have been invited today


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

lakhvinder1 said:


> I have been invited today




How many points do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Prit9638 said:


> How many points do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


65, check the details in signature


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

lakhvinder1 said:


> I have been invited today


Congratulations Lakhvinder


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Satheesh said:


> As per Immtracker someone got ITA EOI Date : 04 Oct 2016


Satheesh

Do u think we will have any chance in future? I can't increase my score as well.

How z ur prep going for PTE?


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

lakhvinder1 said:


> 65, check the details in signature




Congrats !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Prit9638 said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any change of getting invite with 60 points 

263111
EOI submitted: 11 August 2016
EOI Date of Effect : 11 August 2016
EOI Invitation : ??? 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

*invite*

whats wrong with them...why are not they sendiing invite to 60 points


----------



## daralcan (Jan 20, 2016)

lakhvinder1 said:


> 65, check the details in signature


Congratz lakhvinder.


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Guys,

To all the applicants waiting with 60 points for 189 visa invite under 263111, i would recommend you to submit 190 eoi for NSW and Victoria which ever state you prefer. I waited for 3 months with 60 points for 189 and never got invite. The way the trend is going for our code, 60 pointers may have a very hard time this year. 

I have applied for VIC SS nomination and got invite in 8 weeks and lodged my visa application now. I know there is a 2 years lock down period in state sponsorship, but i felt it's better rather than waiting in the dark side.


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

raaja2010 said:


> Guys,
> 
> To all the applicants waiting with 60 points for 189 visa invite under 263111, i would recommend you to submit 190 eoi for NSW and Victoria which ever state you prefer. I waited for 3 months with 60 points for 189 and never got invite. The way the trend is going for our code, 60 pointers may have a very hard time this year.
> 
> I have applied for VIC SS nomination and got invite in 8 weeks and lodged my visa application now. I know there is a 2 years lock down period in state sponsorship, but i felt it's better rather than waiting in the dark side.


Thanks, Raaja.

how many EOI's can be created . I have submitted for 189(60) and 2nd EOI(60+5) NSW already, Should I go with another EOI for VIC as well? or should I wait 

What is the process for the same VIC. If you can mention the steps and links, that would be great 



263111


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Thanks, Raaja.
> 
> how many EOI's can be created . I have submitted for 189(60) and 2nd EOI(60+5) NSW already, Should I go with another EOI for VIC as well? or should I wait
> 
> ...


Follow the below link for VIC nomination.

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...e-nomination/assessment-criteria#.WBCI0fVX5nE

You can submit a new eoi for VIC with different email address.


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Guys,
> 
> To all the applicants waiting with 60 points for 189 visa invite under 263111, i would recommend you to submit 190 eoi for NSW and Victoria which ever state you prefer. I waited for 3 months with 60 points for 189 and never got invite. The way the trend is going for our code, 60 pointers may have a very hard time this year.
> 
> I have applied for VIC SS nomination and got invite in 8 weeks and lodged my visa application now. I know there is a 2 years lock down period in state sponsorship, but i felt it's better rather than waiting in the dark side.



How are you so sure about it?we might get in december


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Is there any one who applied for NSW state with 60+5 points for 263111(Computer Network and system engineer) occupation.
Can you please confirm what is the invite time period going on for the same. Some one received NSW invite yet?


263111(Computer Network and system engineer)
EOI NSW 263111 15-Oct-2016 : 60 + 5


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

How are you so sure about it?we might get in december..but thank you so much..i have already filled for nsw 190 can i still file for victoria?


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any one who applied for NSW state with 60+5 points for 263111(Computer Network and system engineer) occupation.
> Can you please confirm what is the invite time period going on for the same. Some one received NSW invite yet?
> ...



i filled in august for NSW with 65 points.but still no inviite


----------



## capua (Oct 24, 2016)

does anyone knows when do they update the information on the immigration website?


----------



## whiiiskyy (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi guys, I guess the reason why there are so many people waiting is because there also so many people with 60 points that did the application before you guys. 
The second last to be called, they started with 65 points. The last round (This October) started with 60 points so, or you guys find a way to increase it or just wait because the queue is ****ing big for who has only 60 

I can't post link or pictures yet, sorry!

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,
When will 489 (Family) applicants have a chance with 263111?
Do we have to wait till next July? Are they usually amending ceilings before July?

Regards,

samlk


----------



## spookus (Sep 16, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any one who applied for NSW state with 60+5 points for 263111(Computer Network and system engineer) occupation.
> Can you please confirm what is the invite time period going on for the same. Some one received NSW invite yet?
> ...


I have applied on the 10th of August with 60 in 189 and 65 in 190.Still no reply yet. i don't think that i am getting any invitation unless i will gain 10 more points.


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Follow the below link for VIC nomination.
> 
> You can submit a new eoi for VIC with different email address.


Hi Friend, Did you provide the Proof of Funds as well ?


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any one who applied for NSW state with 60+5 points for 263111(Computer Network and system engineer) occupation.
> Can you please confirm what is the invite time period going on for the same. Some one received NSW invite yet?
> ...


Hi, We are in the same boat! I've applied EOI on 13th Oct, 60+5 NSW.


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

I have submitted my EOi for 189 (263111) on Aug-2016 with 60 points but no response yet, so I moved to 190 NSW and applied in OCT with 60+5 . No invite yet .

Planning to shift to VIC state

As I heard of 2 months wait time with VIC- 60 points


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October 😀

Invite: 10th Oct 
Lodged: 12th Oct 
Doc Submission: 18th Oct
Direct Grant: 27th Oct
Code: 263111 (190 VIC SS - Offshore)

Good luck to all of you for quick invite and grant.


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

raaja2010 said:


> Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October 😀
> 
> Invite: 10th Oct
> Lodged: 12th Oct
> ...





congrats...could you tell me your points break down pls


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Manpreet2020 said:


> congrats...could you tell me your points break down pls


Age: 30
Edu: 10
Exp: 10
Eng: 10
VIC SS: 5 (Total: 65)


----------



## spookus (Sep 16, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> I have submitted my EOi for 189 (263111) on Aug-2016 with 60 points but no response yet, so I moved to 190 NSW and applied in OCT with 60+5 . No invite yet .
> 
> Planning to shift to VIC state
> 
> As I heard of 2 months wait time with VIC- 60 points




You don't necessarily need to move to VIC for 190SS.


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Is there any one whom got invite for NSW with 60+5 point and PTE score 7each with 3 years of ACS verified exp.
I am still waiting for 189(60) applied in AUG-2016would be much helpful.


If someone can confirm how long NSW is taking to give invites to 60 pointers that 


263111(60 points)189
PTE- 7 each
263111 (60+5) 190 NSW waiting for invite applied in OCT mid
Thanks


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Can you please guide me how to apply for VIC 263111
Correct me if I am wrong 60 Points already have (60+5)

Step 1 - Apply for skill select EOI
Step 2: create login in Vic state website 
Step 3: Wait for Vic state email to add CV and Declaration
Step 3: upload CV and declaration form


Please confirm if these are the only steps to apply for VIC as I am not having complete information for the same.


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Dear friends, just a quick advise i am completing my 8yrs on 09th nov'16. Will i get 10 points on that day or starting of the month i.e. nov. Do help

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi...

I recently submitted my EOI (65 points) on the 26th of October.
When do you think I can possibly get an invitation?

Thanks.


----------



## mmustafa6930 (Oct 31, 2016)

hi guys,

i hold bachelor degree (4 years) computer science from Sudan university of Science and information technology, i'm afraid ACS will give me associate degree with will be 10 points , and i will lose 10 points ( 5 for the degree + 5 for experience).so plz i need your help if any once face same issue????


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello,

Did anyone see the 12th October round results? I thought they were published but now every time I look its still showing 28th September?? 

Pretty frustrating seeing that we're in November and don't have any details for October or Novembers round dates....how hard is it to update this site?!

Good luck to all waiting, especially my fellow 60 pointers! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Ozzydreams said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe refresh your browser and clean your cache. They've been showing the 12 October round results for a while now. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Maybe refresh your browser and clean your cache. They've been showing the 12 October round results for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, its back! Thanks, haha!


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Ozzydreams said:


> Yes, its back! Thanks, haha!


Hi Ozzydreams...

I wanted to ask you about something too since you also did your EOI...

I recently submitted my EOI (65 points) for (Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 ) on the 26th of October.

I had a question? When I had had applied to ACS before, I had only shown the bare minimum of 2 years work experience to qualify for ACS and then I received ACS+. I guess ACS deducts those two years and I can't claim points for them since it's less than 3 years.

I had put these 2 years work experience as reference in my EOI for the "Work Experience" section and I am not claiming points for this. Do I need to keep these two years in my EOI or should I remove them because I don't need them for points? Hope it doesn't cause any confusion for them.

Thanks and looking forward to hearing from you very soon.


----------



## Ozzydreams (Aug 2, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Hi Ozzydreams...
> 
> I wanted to ask you about something too since you also did your EOI...
> 
> ...


Hello,

I'm no expert but as long as you're 100% sure you're not claiming points for them then I think its ok. I've put down all my experience for reference too but only claimed points for the correct years as per ACS result...

Good luck with it all


----------



## prachid (Oct 5, 2016)

*Nearing 40 and Few doubts*

I hope I'm putting this in the right forum and someone will be able to address it. I'm 39 years old and will be applying in 263111. I'm still far away from the actual process. But I have a deadline of July 2017, as in July I will be completing 40 years. My question is precisely at what time I should be applying for PR? I must get Grant before July, or I shall apply for EOI before July.


----------



## kp123 (Dec 11, 2015)

prachid said:


> I hope I'm putting this in the right forum and someone will be able to address it. I'm 39 years old and will be applying in 263111. I'm still far away from the actual process. But I have a deadline of July 2017, as in July I will be completing 40 years. My question is precisely at what time I should be applying for PR? I must get Grant before July, or I shall apply for EOI before July.




Im in exactly same situation , will be 40 in feb'17 with same 263111. I have already applied and received invite in September.Subsequently lodged visa request. As per my agent age is taken effective date we receive invite.

Others kindly validate and share your views.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

prachid said:


> I hope I'm putting this in the right forum and someone will be able to address it. I'm 39 years old and will be applying in 263111. I'm still far away from the actual process. But I have a deadline of July 2017, as in July I will be completing 40 years. My question is precisely at what time I should be applying for PR? I must get Grant before July, or I shall apply for EOI before July.


Apply as soon as possible because there's currently an occupation ceiling on 263111. They're preferring to only accept people with 65 points right now and many 60 pointers are having to wait for many months for their invitation.

Get your ACS done properly, do your IELTS/PTE and aim for a total of 65+ points and then apply for your invitation.

Your age doesn't matter after you get your invitation. Apply asap and try to get your invite before July 2017.


----------



## prachid (Oct 5, 2016)

kp123 said:


> Im in exactly same situation , will be 40 in feb'17 with same 263111. I have already applied and received invite in September.Subsequently lodged visa request. As per my agent age is taken effective date we receive invite.
> 
> Others kindly validate and share your views.
> 
> ...



If the agent is suggesting that the day when you receive an invite is considered an effective age you are safe right? 

Just in case I'm also in UAE, we connect over PM.:tea:


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

*when is the next round?*

when is the next round?

189 with 60 
190 nsw with 65


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Manpreet2020 said:


> when is the next round?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




November 9th probably 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

any chance of 60 pointer this time?


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Manpreet2020 said:


> any chance of 60 pointer this time?




We never know, but there are many 60 pointers here waiting for many months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

Submitted EOI 5 Nov 16
Visa 189 #263111
ACS assesed with 8+ years exp
PTE 65+ all bands
Age 35
Points = 60

I hope we will get an invite next year.


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

frozebud said:


> Submitted EOI 5 Nov 16
> 
> Visa 189 #263111
> 
> ...




Try increasing your PTE score to 79+ in each band to get 10 more points maybe. With some practice, you can do it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

Can you share some tips. I am stuck at language tests (65+). tried 6 times now and no luck




sthkreur said:


> Try increasing your PTE score to 79+ in each band to get 10 more points maybe. With some practice, you can do it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Try increasing your PTE score to 79+ in each band to get 10 more points maybe. With some practice, you can do it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You, will try. All my bands are over 75 except speaking. We will also look at my mother-in-law doing a family sponsorship


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Ozzydreams said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Ozzydreams,
Yes, I'm not claiming points for it but it's work experience that was related to my occupation code field and ACS assessed it as that. 

Should I still mark that as non-relevant? 

Should I also include other work experience even though I don't want points for the other experience?

Can I add this other work experience in my visa application later just for reference?

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

5 hours left for next invitation round....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

*invite*

dnt forget to update if someone gets invite..


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello All , anyone got invite 263111?


----------



## Micro111999 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Satheesh,

Any luck? Did anyone received any invite today?

Is DIBP not updating the results of the invitations round? Can someone please confirm what was the last updated results they can see on SKillselect website?

Thanks



Satheesh said:


> Hello All , anyone got invite 263111?


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

NO luck , unable to find this time from 263111 for invitations.


----------



## Satheesh (Jan 23, 2011)

(


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

*invite*

NO INVITATION AGAIN FOR 60 POINT PEOPLE.


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

Manpreet2020 said:


> NO INVITATION AGAIN FOR 60 POINT PEOPLE.




Have not heard from anyone till now for even 65 pointers ! May be they will update by tomorrow..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

cant wait..i will apply for canada


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Manpreet2020 said:


> cant wait..i will apply for canada


Why you are not applying for NSW or VIC??


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

a friend with 65 points and EOI submission on 15th October has been invited.


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

OZ-IMMI said:


> a friend with 65 points and EOI submission on 15th October has been invited.


Are you sure and is this for code 263111? I haven't seen anything updated on the migration tracker (myimmitracker).


----------



## raseen1978 (Nov 25, 2013)

*263111 losers in australia*

As Satheesh suggested Canada is the only way, there are lot of jobless systems engineers in Australia they do odd jobs, also people are very reluctunt to recruit IT people for Odd jobs as well , Canada is having more vacancy and specially people are move supportive for Indians than in Australia, In the recent time they have increased the Salaries for who are in the IT field.==CANADA IS THE BEST==


----------



## zoro_2009 (Aug 4, 2016)

raseen1978 said:


> As Satheesh suggested Canada is the only way, there are lot of jobless systems engineers in Australia they do odd jobs, also people are very reluctunt to recruit IT people for Odd jobs as well , Canada is having more vacancy and specially people are move supportive for Indians than in Australia, In the recent time they have increased the Salaries for who are in the IT field.==CANADA IS THE BEST==


But Canada is way harder to immigrate than Australia, lately it's becoming impossible to immigrate sadly


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Are you sure and is this for code 263111? I haven't seen anything updated on the migration tracker (myimmitracker).


yep it is. he does not use immi tracker


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

In both sides you will find job search a bit difficult. After trump won the election, more american are planning to immigrate to CANADA




raseen1978 said:


> As Satheesh suggested Canada is the only way, there are lot of jobless systems engineers in Australia they do odd jobs, also people are very reluctunt to recruit IT people for Odd jobs as well , Canada is having more vacancy and specially people are move supportive for Indians than in Australia, In the recent time they have increased the Salaries for who are in the IT field.==CANADA IS THE BEST==


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Dear friends, please confirm how much time it will take to get invite for 263111 with 65 points in 489 visa. This profession is in pro-rata category. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Guys got a reject, here is the time line, DIBP is rejecting most of the candidate of 263111 on the basis of experience, they drill down to details with the employer and if any points missed what is in the document by employer, they reject, be careful. also I heard job wise Canada is the best.

Total points:70
IELTS 7 in each on 28/12/2015
ACS 03/04/2014
VISA LODGED 15/08/2016
CASE OFFICER/REQUEST PCC & MED 08/09/2016
MEDS & PCC SUBMITTED 1/10/2016
REJECT :03/11/2016


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Gogamanasl said:


> Hi Guys got a reject, here is the time line, DIBP is rejecting most of the candidate of 263111 on the basis of experience, they drill down to details with the employer and if any points missed what is in the document by employer, they reject, be careful. also I heard job wise Canada is the best.
> 
> Total points:70
> IELTS 7 in each on 28/12/2015
> ...




Did you claim points for work experience? 
What was your points breakdown?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

*263111 bad luck*

263111 is in a big mess, in my opinion, its better IT people avoid this year, there is another person from India whom I know got a reject a month back on the basis of lacking in experience and over claimed points, but according to ACS everything is correct, after inquiry the answer was "DIBP is the final decision maker" :rain:


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Did you claim points for work experience?
> What was your points breakdown?
> 
> 
> ...


Acording to ACS it was ok, DIBP making the mess, better trying CANADA, they have range of opportunities for IT Professionals.


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

3600 + + + + Dollars in Indian Ocean, think before you leap,


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Gogamanasl said:


> Hi Guys got a reject, here is the time line, DIBP is rejecting most of the candidate of 263111 on the basis of experience, they drill down to details with the employer and if any points missed what is in the document by employer, they reject, be careful. also I heard job wise Canada is the best.
> 
> Total points:70
> IELTS 7 in each on 28/12/2015
> ...


why did they refuse it?
did you fail to justify your points claim?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Why you are not applying for NSW or VIC??


my consultant told me that vic have number of rejections cases. So he told me not to take risk. He told me november month nsw will send invite..


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Manpreet2020 said:


> my consultant told me that vic have number of rejections cases. So he told me not to take risk. He told me november month nsw will send invite..


When did you apply for NSW .

I have submitted for VIC and NSW

NSW EOI date - 1st OCT-2016 60 + 5
263111


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sufiangr8 said:


> When did you apply for NSW .
> 
> I have submitted for VIC and NSW
> 
> ...



submitted nsw on september 7..one of my friend submitted nsw on may 2016 but no invite.

NSW 60+5
189 60 POINTS(applied on august 24 2016)


dnt apply for vic .i have see so many rejections..if you get rejected from vic you wont get it from nsw too..


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Gogamanasl said:


> 3600 + + + + Dollars in Indian Ocean, think before you leap,


sad to hear!!!

What is your total EXP in 263111? how much ACS had approved?

can you explain your points breakdown?


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Gogamanasl said:


> Hi Guys got a reject, here is the time line, DIBP is rejecting most of the candidate of 263111 on the basis of experience, they drill down to details with the employer and if any points missed what is in the document by employer, they reject, be careful. also I heard job wise Canada is the best.
> 
> Total points:70
> IELTS 7 in each on 28/12/2015
> ...


Hi
ACS valid only for 24 months, but your's is more than 2 years when you lodged visa, may be this is the reason for rejection.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I hope you all are doing well. I am new to this forum and I need some assistance. 

Today I recieved my state nomination from victoria for 263111 code and invitation to apply and I have to lodge my application before jan 10.

I know the documents that we have submit that includes normal basic documents along with form 80, pcc and medicals.

In eoi I have updated that I will bring my fiancee along with me to Australia and also specifed the same to victoria Government. 

Below are my confusing points, kindly help me with it:
1. My marriage is on December 10. I will b applying after my marriage only but is their any extra form that I have to fill where I specify them that my status has changed from engaged to married? 

2. Should their be any problem if the spouse name changes? If yes what all changes and documents I have to make. 

Looking forward to your replies. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

joy.verma said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope you all are doing well. I am new to this forum and I need some assistance.
> 
> ...



when did you applied for victoria?could you share your points please


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

Manpreet2020 said:


> when did you applied for victoria?could you share your points please


Applied on July 22, asked few questions and commitment on Aug 15, replied them on Aug 23 and recieved acknowledgement from them on Aug 24 for 263111 ( Computer network and system engineer) code.. 

Total points 55 + 5


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

once yiu get narried then you can click on "update us" button in your immi account. I think co will ask for new passport for both of you as yiu need to mention the spouse name on it.


joy.verma said:


> Applied on July 22, asked few questions and commitment on Aug 15, replied them on Aug 23 and recieved acknowledgement from them on Aug 24 for 263111 ( Computer network and system engineer) code..
> 
> Total points 55 + 5


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> once yiu get narried then you can click on "update us" button in your immi account. I think co will ask for new passport for both of you as yiu need to mention the spouse name on it.



Thank you for your reply  yes I will get the passport updated. 

I wanted to know if there is any extra form that I have to fill to convey them that my status has been changed from engaged to married?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

once your status changed you an always use "update us" button in your immi account to inform dibp.


joy.verma said:


> Thank you for your reply  yes I will get the passport updated.
> 
> I wanted to know if there is any extra form that I have to fill to convey them that my status has been changed from engaged to married?


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> once your status changed you an always use "update us" button in your immi account to inform dibp.




Thank you harinder


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

joy.verma said:


> Thank you harinder


Congratulations joy.verma! All the best!

Just one question though, could you elaborate on about the commitment letter? How long was it and what were the major topics you included in? For instance, did you mention you did some research about the current job opportunities, your intentions? What did you mainly wrote about? 

I'd appreciate any feedback. After all, in the upcoming months I'll have to write one, at least I hope so. 

Thanks!


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Guys , a quick question , as my engineering is in mechanical and work experience in IT - do I still need to get my education asses . I am planning to have it asses to have educational points as well counted for.

Do I go for Vetasses or EA ??? Anyways I have to get my wife's qualification asses (engineer + mba ) from where do I get that asses - VETASSES or EA ??


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

*Immi tracker reports 263111 rejects this month*

Oh guys we are in danger, look at the immi tracker all the 189 ers are getting rejects, I am scared, but 190 people are getting thru easyl for 263111 job code why is that.


----------



## joy.verma (Sep 8, 2016)

ArchV said:


> Congratulations joy.verma! All the best!
> 
> Just one question though, could you elaborate on about the commitment letter? How long was it and what were the major topics you included in? For instance, did you mention you did some research about the current job opportunities, your intentions? What did you mainly wrote about?
> 
> ...


Hello archv, apologize for the delay in reply. 

I submitted my application for Victoria on July 22nd. Victoria contacted me on Aug 15 and asked for commitment letter and few other questions like why I Don want to move to other states where I have applied ( in my case it was nsw) and my professional prospects in Victoria.. 

In commitment, I just specifed that I did commit to stay in victoria for Initial two years. And regarding other two questions I did a thorough research and replied them back on Aug 23


----------



## capua (Oct 24, 2016)

lakhvinder1 said:


> Based on previous invites, you should get invite on 9th November. 26th Oct may have some chances too.



I got my invite on 9th of November. spot on mate


----------



## vkakkar (Jun 17, 2016)

Gogamanasl said:


> Oh guys we are in danger, look at the immi tracker all the 189 ers are getting rejects, I am scared, but 190 people are getting thru easyl for 263111 job code why is that.


Yes, we can see 5 rejections and we can see delay too for 263111 whoever is getting grant...quite disappointed...


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> Guys , a quick question , as my engineering is in mechanical and work experience in IT - do I still need to get my education asses . I am planning to have it asses to have educational points as well counted for.
> 
> Do I go for Vetasses or EA ??? Anyways I have to get my wife's qualification asses (engineer + mba ) from where do I get that asses - VETASSES or EA ??



If your experience is in IT you should asses from ACS, they will deduct your some experience because of non relevant degree.


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

Gogamanasl said:


> Oh guys we are in danger, look at the immi tracker all the 189 ers are getting rejects, I am scared, but 190 people are getting thru easyl for 263111 job code why is that.




hi,,where can i see the rejection list?


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

*october round removed*

did anyone noticed the invitation rounds for october has been removed from the site?anyone knows why??????


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Sydneyboy said:


> If your experience is in IT you should asses from ACS, they will deduct your some experience because of non relevant degree.



But even after getting my experience or skills assessment done ; do I need to get my qualification assessed separately or no t to be eligible for 15 points??


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

Do anyone has an idea why 263111 computer Network and Sys Eng getting rejects always? Everywhere people mention more about rejects than grant pls update> no one wants to put 3600 in the ocean.


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

Gogamanasl said:


> Do anyone has an idea why 263111 computer Network and Sys Eng getting rejects always? Everywhere people mention more about rejects than grant pls update> no one wants to put 3600 in the ocean.


Can you please give me source of that information?


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

fragman said:


> Can you please give me source of that information?



Hey don't believe anything that this user "Gogamanasl" says here in these forums. 

The guy is a liar and is just scaring everyone with his visa reject stories.  Hope the mods remove him from this website.

If you see his previous posts, you will notice many inconsistencies in his stories.

He first posted about him getting rejected with his visa lodgement dates, English test dates, visa rejection dates etc. Then he posted again about his rejection but this time with different dates and information. Thirdly, he comes here and then asks about the status of the visas even though he said that he had been rejected. (You can see it in the attached screenshots)

























This user is also the same guy who's been screwing with the immitracker website with false data about visa rejections. The mods in the 189 gang forum removed these false entries from the immitracker website because they looked suspicious and came from the same IP address. (See the screenshot)









Anyways, don't worry about these fake rejection scares. The DIBP do not discriminate individually against any individual ANZCO code and if any of your information isn't accurate, they will contact you first about it and confirm with you. Worst case scenario, if any of your document isn't genuine then it goes through natural justice first I bet. But if all your documents are correct, then you will eventually get your visa very soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

sthkreur said:


> Hey don't believe anything that this user "Gogamanasl" says here in these forums.
> 
> The guy is a liar and is just scaring everyone with his visa reject stories.  Hope the mods remove him from this website.
> 
> ...


Thank you for detailed explanation.


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for clearing the air and bringing hope to all of us


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

You dont need to separatly assess your qualification. As long as your country's qualification is equivalent to Australia your 4 years degree will give you 15 marks.

I have seen people with degrees in commerce get their assessment from ACS and yet they claimed point for that too.

If you have any confusion ask me again.


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> Sydneyboy said:
> 
> 
> > If your experience is in IT you should asses from ACS, they will deduct your some experience because of non relevant degree.
> ...



You dont need to separatly assess your qualification. As long as your country's qualification is equivalent to Australia your 4 years degree will give you 15 marks.

I have seen people with degrees in commerce get their assessment from ACS and yet they claimed point for that too.

If you have any confusion ask me again.


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Hey don't believe anything that this user "Gogamanasl" says here in these forums.
> 
> The guy is a liar and is just scaring everyone with his visa reject stories.  Hope the mods remove him from this website.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the clarification. Sorry soul is this individual.

For all aspiring 263111 folks, don't be scared off by this sadistic person. 

In brief:

I'm under 263111 code
I'm from Pakistan
My main core is in Voice over IP Telephony (VOIP) - not even solely computer systems
My process is on track within 4 months
I've just made VAC2 payment

So don't lose hope - God willing


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

For next round of invitation - count down begings 11 hours 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> Thank you for the clarification. Sorry soul is this individual.
> 
> For all aspiring 263111 folks, don't be scared off by this sadistic person.
> 
> ...


Good catch, now that's a relief.i was tensed by those fools messages


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Sydneyboy said:


> You dont need to separatly assess your qualification. As long as your country's qualification is equivalent to Australia your 4 years degree will give you 15 marks.
> 
> I have seen people with degrees in commerce get their assessment from ACS and yet they claimed point for that too.
> 
> If you have any confusion ask me again.


Thanks for the reply , but how do I find out if my degree is equivalent to Australian 4years degree !!!
I have 9 years exp in IT , and I have gone through RPL route , awaiting response form them. And I am sure they will be deducting 6 years from my 9 years as I am from a Mech BE field.

Now I do not want to be rejected , just because I did not had my qualification assessed


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Anyone got invite today Computer System and Network Engineer 263111


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Invitation startded...who is the lucky one. Hop this tym luck will shine.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

Guys - Please update if anyone received invite today for 263111, and your DOE. Thanks.


----------



## identifier (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I am 55+5 and selected NSW in the EOI. I have submitted my EOI Dec of 2015 and still waiting. Do you have any idea will they really invite 55+5 ? my ACS will be expired next August. What do you advise me ?


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

identifier said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am 55+5 and selected NSW in the EOI. I have submitted my EOI Dec of 2015 and still waiting. Do you have any idea will they really invite 55+5 ? my ACS will be expired next August. What do you advise me ?


I was waiting for more than 1 year and I haven't received invitation for 55+5. NSW doesn't invite any candidates with competent English.
2 weeks ago I managed to improve my score to 65+ so I hope I will receive invitation soon.


----------



## identifier (Sep 17, 2015)

fragman said:


> I was waiting for more than 1 year and I haven't received invitation for 55+5. NSW doesn't invite any candidates with competent English.
> 2 weeks ago I managed to improve my score to 65+ so I hope I will receive invitation soon.


Thank you for your reply. I am thinking the same. How have you improved your score ?


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> Sydneyboy said:
> 
> 
> > You dont need to separatly assess your qualification. As long as your country's qualification is equivalent to Australia your 4 years degree will give you 15 marks.
> ...


Even if you assess your qualification separately, you can upload only one assessment from one body not multiple bodies in visa application (others please confirm).

You can compare your degree level with anyone from your country who already have the assessment done from any Australian assessment body.


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

As of yesterday's completion of invitation round, there are about 444 invites left for 263111 for the remaining year. (They give about 50 invites in each round for this ANZCO code)

So hang in there, hopefully everyone here will get their invite very soon in the upcoming rounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> As of yesterday's completion of invitation round, there are about 444 invites left for 263111 for the remaining year. (They give about 50 invites in each round for this ANZCO code)
> 
> So hang in there, hopefully everyone here will get their invite very soon in the upcoming rounds.
> 
> ...


Any hope for candidates with 60 points as well for the same caregory 263111?

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## kp123 (Dec 11, 2015)

Its posted in other group that engineeroz received grant. This is a good news for 263111.
Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

kp123 said:


> Its posted in other group that engineeroz received grant. This is a good news for 263111.
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Yes, I received the grant this morning.

263111 has hope and just to highlight again, I am from the VOIP implementation, installation and support field and applied under 263111. 

If anybody requires any help, please feel free to ask. I did not acquire agent services. Best of luck everyone


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> Thank you. Yes, I received the grant this morning.
> 
> 263111 has hope and just to highlight again, I am from the VOIP implementation, installation and support field and applied under 263111.
> 
> If anybody requires any help, please feel free to ask. I did not acquire agent services. Best of luck everyone


Hi engineeroz

You have 60 points right. Congrats for your visa ! But I am just wondering a lot of people with 60 points waiting for long to get the invitation. But you got very fast. Is there any tip?


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

sthkreur said:


> As of yesterday's completion of invitation round, there are about 444 invites left for 263111 for the remaining year. (They give about 50 invites in each round for this ANZCO code)
> 
> So hang in there, hopefully everyone here will get their invite very soon in the upcoming rounds.
> 
> ...


Do you know the dates of next rounds?


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> Thank you. Yes, I received the grant this morning.
> 
> 263111 has hope and just to highlight again, I am from the VOIP implementation, installation and support field and applied under 263111.
> 
> If anybody requires any help, please feel free to ask. I did not acquire agent services. Best of luck everyone


Congrats


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

fragman said:


> Do you know the dates of next rounds?


14th Dec and 28th Dec , most probably


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

kashifrana84 said:


> Hi engineeroz
> 
> You have 60 points right. Congrats for your visa ! But I am just wondering a lot of people with 60 points waiting for long to get the invitation. But you got very fast. Is there any tip?


Bro..I guess I was one of the luckier ones to get invited with 60 points but as we Muslims believe, alot depends on Allah SWT's decree as well.

I read that they introduced pro rating for the code 263111 60 pointers after 20th July. 

I'm not really too familiar with invitation trends for different ANZSCO codes but all the best to you and other aspirants as well


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> Bro..I guess I was one of the luckier ones to get invited with 60 points but as we Muslims believe, alot depends on Allah SWT's decree as well.
> 
> I read that they introduced pro rating for the code 263111 60 pointers after 20th July.
> 
> I'm not really too familiar with invitation trends for different ANZSCO codes but all the best to you and other aspirants as well


You are right Bro but any ways congrats again ! By the way do you have any idea, if I file EOI now then when can I get the invitation with 60 points?


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

kashifrana84 said:


> You are right Bro but any ways congrats again ! By the way do you have any idea, if I file EOI now then when can I get the invitation with 60 points?


with 60 points for code 263111 invitation probability is low, try to improve your points to 65 and above


----------



## Sydneyboy (Aug 2, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> kp123 said:
> 
> 
> > Its posted in other group that engineeroz received grant. This is a good news for 263111.
> ...


Hi Bro

Can you please share you time line and which visa office contacted/grant you?


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

Sydneyboy said:


> Hi Bro
> 
> Can you please share you time line and which visa office contacted/grant you?


Hi my timeline is in the signature and I got the grant from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## Clothusted (Nov 25, 2016)

Guys there are happy stories and sad stories, here goes mine and its
Rejected.
Guys your Employed recommendation when immi officer call is taking you long way, if you had a bad employer don't show the experience.

Computer Net & Sys Eng 263111 (65 Points)
DOE FOR 189 EOI : 06/07/2016
189 Invite : 17/07/2016
Visa Lodge : 26/07/2016
Medicals : 07/09/2016
CO Contact : 17/10/2016 for SG and India PCC
Singapore PCC : 26/10/2016
India PCC : 26/10/2016
REJECT : 24/11/2016


----------



## Clothusted (Nov 25, 2016)

I cant wait any more, I am going to apply for Canada or Newfoundland thatch easy and we have loads of job opportunities.


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Clothusted said:


> Guys there are happy stories and sad stories, here goes mine and its
> Rejected.
> Guys your Employed recommendation when immi officer call is taking you long way, if you had a bad employer don't show the experience.
> 
> ...


EOI Invite days for July were 6th Jul and 20th Jul, but your's 17th Jul .... 

another fake date ?


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

sthkreur said:


> Hey don't believe anything that this user "Gogamanasl" says here in these forums.
> 
> The guy is a liar and is just scaring everyone with his visa reject stories.  Hope the mods remove him from this website.
> 
> ...




Same liar as the above "gogamanasl" with a different username. Lol the guy even uses the same fonts to show his rejection timelines

Don't believe these stories. Be positive and optimistic with your visa application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

*60 Points - New Applicant*

Hello guys, here's my points breakdown, I'm a network engineer:

Age: 30 
PTE (prediction): 10 op2:
ACS: 5 :cheer2:
Qualification: 15 :happy:
TOTAL: 60 :yo:

What is your honest opinion about my credentials? :amen:


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Hello guys, here's my points breakdown, I'm a network engineer:
> 
> Age: 30
> PTE (prediction): 10 op2:
> ...


bro atm the threshold for your occupation is set at 65 points that mean everytime there are wnouhh 65 pointers that 60 pointers have to wait

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

ibbz87 said:


> bro atm the threshold for your occupation is set at 65 points that mean everytime there are wnouhh 65 pointers that 60 pointers have to wait
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


If 65 points holders are not there at that time..hop they will consider

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

rtbrfr said:


> If 65 points holders are not there at that time..hop they will consider
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


well ofcourse if there are no more 65 pointers or more than they would consider but it is a pro rata occupatiom i think and cut off is 65 for few months now

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Anyone from 60 points got invite recently?

I filed eoi on sep 24 2016.


Age 30
Pte 0
Studies 15
Experience 15

Any chance of getting eoi?


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Anyone from 60 points got invite recently?
> 
> I filed eoi on sep 24 2016.
> 
> ...













As per Iscah's analysis of the Skillsekect rounds, it looks like about 50 invitations are being sent each round and right now there are 444 invites left. Preference is still given to 65 pointers and higher. Furthermore, average time to get an invite is about 1 month. So good luck 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> bro atm the threshold for your occupation is set at 65 points that mean everytime there are wnouhh 65 pointers that 60 pointers have to wait
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Thank you for your response. So you're saying there's less chance as there are always 65 pointers around and I'd require to do one of the following:

* Increase PTE to >79 in each :flypig:
* Get state nomination. :help:

What are the chances of getting a state nomination?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Thank you for your response. So you're saying there's less chance as there are always 65 pointers around and I'd require to do one of the following:
> 
> * Increase PTE to >79 in each :flypig:
> * Get state nomination. :help:
> ...


please refer to the comment above where it is stated that only 50 invitations are sent each round.
you might be able to grab an invite at start of next year quota which is in july 2017 i think.
The trend shows this that 60 pointers have to wait till next year atleast.
Your best chance is to go for pte 79 each

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vkakkar (Jun 17, 2016)

Happy to inform you that got grant for family. Timelines are as follows:

Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO - 263111 (65 points)
ACS - 17 March 2016
PTE - 11 September 2016 [L: 70, R 71, S 90 W 67]
EOI Submitted - 12 September 2016
Invitation: 28 September 2016
VISA lodge : 15 October 2016
Medicals: 26 October 2016
PCC: 21 October 2016
CO contact: 23 November 2016 - ( GSM Brisbane For PCC as no space left to upload document in immi account, PCC couldn't upload)
Grant: 28 November 2016


----------



## kp123 (Dec 11, 2015)

Congratulations....was employment check done for you ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkakkar (Jun 17, 2016)

kp123 said:


> Congratulations....was employment check done for you ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no employment verification.


----------



## Clothusted (Nov 25, 2016)

vkakkar said:


> no employment verification.


Congratulations, Usually no verification done if it is 190, but 189 is tough.

My visa also rejected due to the verification and employer fail to give a details of my job tasks, look for my time lines in the previouse post, my advice is for people to go 190, its easy and fast, I am trying to go to Canada now since there are loot of opportunities.


----------



## raseen1978 (Nov 25, 2013)

Clothusted said:


> Congratulations, Usually no verification done if it is 190, but 189 is tough.
> 
> My visa also rejected due to the verification and employer fail to give a details of my job tasks, look for my time lines in the previouse post, my advice is for people to go 190, its easy and fast, I am trying to go to Canada now since there are loot of opportunities.


Hey why 263111ers are getting rejected, there are many cases I heard here in my country too. any one knew the reason, most of them say is that employment verification, is that the true cause?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

No case officer directly rejects your case. If they have any doubt(verification didn't go well or any other thing) then they issue NJ so they give another chance to prove your points. Dont take these fake posts seriously. Rejection has nothing to do with any ANZSCO or occupation code.


raseen1978 said:


> Hey why 263111ers are getting rejected, there are many cases I heard here in my country too. any one knew the reason, most of them say is that employment verification, is that the true cause?


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Need help in filling EOI. Today I recieved the expected result from ACS ( 9 yrs - 6 yrs ) and I am about to fill my EOI with 189 - 60 points and 190 - 65 points.

There is a section which asks us to fill our employment history. ACS has said my employment from Nov 2013 is valid.

My employment - 
LnT	05-11-2007	04-11-2010
IBM1	15-11-2010	08-10-2012
*Span	15-10-2012	13-11-2015
INFOSYS	16-11-2015	20-04-2016
IBM2	29-04-2016	10-11-2016*

Question 1 : is how do I show my employment of Span Infotech ?? Do i seperate it from 15-10-2012 till NOV 2013 and then from NOV 2013 till 13-11-2015 ..... or ...... simply show it as it is from actual start till end ??

QUESTION 2 : And although I my all 9 years is relevant but ACS has marked valid only after NOV 2013 , so do I mark my previous experience as "NOT RELEVANT" in EOI 

Please help here.


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need help in filling EOI. Today I recieved the expected result from ACS ( 9 yrs - 6 yrs ) and I am about to fill my EOI with 189 - 60 points and 190 - 65 points.
> 
> There is a section which asks us to fill our employment history. ACS has said my employment from Nov 2013 is valid.
> ...




Answer 1- should full combined experience unless you resigned n rejoined from same company. 

Answer 2- you can only claim point after the year mentioned by ACS. Experience before that should not be entered in ROI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need help in filling EOI. Today I recieved the expected result from ACS ( 9 yrs - 6 yrs ) and I am about to fill my EOI with 189 - 60 points and 190 - 65 points.
> 
> 
> ...




Answer 1- should full combined experience unless you resigned n rejoined from same company. 

Answer 2- you can only claim point after the year mentioned by ACS. Experience before that should not be entered in ROI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ragz567 (Jun 5, 2016)

Guys , got my grant today . Applied under ANZ code 263111 for 189 visa . Did not claim points for experience , so no employment verification .

Visa applied - oct 5th 2016 with 65 points 
CO contact - Oct 12th 2016 
Visa granted - Nov 29th 2016


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

samcool80 said:


> Answer 1- should full combined experience unless you resigned n rejoined from same company.
> 
> Answer 2- you can only claim point after the year mentioned by ACS. Experience before that should not be entered in ROI.
> 
> ...


Probably you are not familiar with the EOI , there is an option to select your occupation as "RELEVANT" or "NOT RELEVANT" to the selected Skills Code . "NOT RELEVANT" are not counted while giving points. 
And I do firmly believe that one should not hide anything in EOI , also they have asked all the experience of last 10 years there.

Please refrain from assuming , let me know if you have filled it before !!

Guys please suggest as how to show experience in EOI ?? should I show just one continuous relevant experience or seperate them from the month ACS has marked it relvant which is NOV 2013 onwards .

My exp - 
LnT	05-11-2007	04-11-2010
IBM	15-11-2010	08-10-2012
*Span	15-10-2012	13-11-2015
INFOSYS	16-11-2015	20-04-2016
IBM	29-04-2016	till date*


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

you need to divide span experiencre, one relevant and other non relevant.


harneet85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need help in filling EOI. Today I recieved the expected result from ACS ( 9 yrs - 6 yrs ) and I am about to fill my EOI with 189 - 60 points and 190 - 65 points.
> 
> There is a section which asks us to fill our employment history. ACS has said my employment from Nov 2013 is valid.
> ...


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> you need to divide span experiencre, one relevant and other non relevant.



Thanks Harinder , your suggestion is the most sensible. Few others in other blogs have suggested this route. I have just submitted my EOI :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

best of luck with your journey.


harneet85 said:


> Thanks Harinder , your suggestion is the most sensible. Few others in other blogs have suggested this route. I have just submitted my EOI :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sagguguru (Oct 25, 2016)

Anyone got the invite today?


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

My effective date for EOI is Nov.19th 2016 with 65 points for the code 263111(computers system and network professionals) for the subclass 189.What are my chances in the next round December 7th. Any reply is highly appreciated !!!


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

prassu1 said:


> My effective date for EOI is Nov.19th 2016 with 65 points for the code 263111(computers system and network professionals) for the subclass 189.What are my chances in the next round December 7th. Any reply is highly appreciated !!!













You have very low chances for December 7th round and mostly likely will get an invite by end of January 2017.

As per Iscah's analysis of the Skillselect rounds, it looks like about 50 invitations are being sent each round and right now there are 444 invites left. Preference is still given to 65 pointers and higher. Furthermore, average time to get an invite is about 1 month. So good luck 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> You have very low chances for December 7th round and mostly likely will get an invite by end of January 2017.
> 
> As per Iscah's analysis of the Skillselect rounds, it looks like about 50 invitations are being sent each round and right now there are 444 invites left. Preference is still given to 65 pointers and higher. Furthermore, average time to get an invite is about 1 month. So good luck
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.But based on Iscah's analysis posted above, the cycle for 65 pointers is 4 weeks, hopefully, I should be expecting an invitation by the end of December, right??


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

prassu1 said:


> Thanks for the reply.But based on Iscah's analysis posted above, the cycle for 65 pointers is 4 weeks, hopefully, I should be expecting an invitation by the end of December, right??




Cutoff dates for DOE for 263111 have been decreasing. For November 23 round, cutoff date was 25 October. 

Maybe end of December or early January.
Let's hope for the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Cutoff dates for DOE for 263111 have been decreasing. For November 23 round, cutoff date was 25 October.
> 
> Maybe end of December or early January.
> Let's hope for the best
> ...


Whats your update brother on the invite !!!


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

prassu1 said:


> Whats your update brother on the invite !!!




Not invited today... don't understand... last cutoff date was 25 October. Was certain about today but hopefully by end of this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Not invited today... don't understand... last cutoff date was 25 October. Was certain about today but hopefully by end of this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess there might be technical glitch, cuz none got invited for 263111, lets wait until tomorrow !!!


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

prassu1 said:


> Guess there might be technical glitch, cuz none got invited for 263111, lets wait until tomorrow !!!



A 70 pointer mentioned in the other forum that they didn't get invited and 70 pointers aren't judged by DOE cutoff dates.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> A 70 pointer mentioned in the other forum that they didn't get invited and 70 pointers aren't judged by DOE cutoff dates.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there you go, so that makes all sense, lets wait for an update,Tomorrow always brings new hope.


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Iscah's latest analysis from today says that an EOI done today in 263111 with 65 points would take atleast 6 weeks to receive an invitation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

Logged EOI with 60 points on 7th September... Not received invitation yet...


----------



## Karthikindhu (Dec 7, 2016)

When is the next invitation round??


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

The user sthkreur is too much bogging here, and no one with 65 or 70 points will get invitation this year for 263111, lots of things happening in the immi, hopefully there may be 2710 positions for this job code in 2017-18 rounds, good luck.(Some Inside information)


----------



## Clothusted (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey guys don't pay too much money for migration agents believing the fairy tales they tell, sometimes DIBP may take down the 263111 from its SOL and all people who wait for Invitation with 60 points may be ceased in 2017-18, so the migration agent happily enjoy a Holiday with the advanced payment you all made, they sign the agreement that the advance wont be refunded, the same thing append in 2013-14 round for few occupations. the other occupation in danger is Accountant. be wise dont apply with lower points. wait till they release the list officialy for 2016/17, the immi is in a bit of a turbulence situation with the worse Economic condition that Australia going thru.


----------



## Clothusted (Nov 25, 2016)

There are loads of wolf in sheep clothing to make money with vulnerable and desperate candidates,
1. They are trying to sell IELTS and PTE
2. They try to get your contacts and try to get hold to you for being a Migration agents for you.
so be verycarefull its happening a lot in all parts of India, 

DONT BE A VICTIM.


----------



## Karthikindhu (Dec 7, 2016)

When is the next invitation round??


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Karthikindhu said:


> When is the next invitation round??




December 21


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flashgear (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi all,

Is ICT System Engineer and Computer & Network Systems Engineer counted as the same?

Also I read that it may be removed, does this mean it will be removed from the SOL completely all just this amount of invites before the new SOL comes out in July 2017-2018?


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

starcool said:


> Logged EOI with 60 points on 7th September... Not received invitation yet...


Any one there before you?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Gogamanasl said:


> The user sthkreur is too much bogging here, and no one with 65 or 70 points will get invitation this year for 263111, lots of things happening in the immi, hopefully there may be 2710 positions for this job code in 2017-18 rounds, good luck.(Some Inside information)


So people who are waiting with 60 points will not get invitation at all?
Is this real?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

katta.saikrishna said:


> So people who are waiting with 60 points will not get invitation at all?
> Is this real?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Exactly my question. can 60 pointer expect invitation in 2017 ornot? can someoneplease respond except clothsed.


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

Gogamanasl said:


> The user sthkreur is too much bogging here, and no one with 65 or 70 points will get invitation this year for 263111, lots of things happening in the immi, hopefully there may be 2710 positions for this job code in 2017-18 rounds, good luck.(Some Inside information)


Hi Gogamanasl - Thanks for your inside information. Please stop creating negativity in this group. We know that you guys (Gogamanasl & Clothusted) are here to create panic for some unknown reason. Your intention is not to have people apply for ICT skillset, especially 263111.

Guys - Don't believe any posts/information provided by Gogamanasl & Clothusted.


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

Manpreet2020 said:


> Exactly my question. can 60 pointer expect invitation in 2017 ornot? can someoneplease respond except clothsed.


Currently, waiting time for 65 points is >6 weeks (for 263111). This is likely to increase because no invites during 7-Dec. This means, more number of people come in the queue with 75, 70 & 65 points. By all means, it will be very difficult for people with 60 points to get invite for 189 visa. You should either increase your points to 65 / 70 or apply for 190.

You may refer to the Immigration Tracker for more information.


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Currently, waiting time for 65 points is >6 weeks (for 263111). This is likely to increase because no invites during 7-Dec. This means, more number of people come in the queue with 75, 70 & 65 points. By all means, it will be very difficult for people with 60 points to get invite for 189 visa. You should either increase your points to 65 / 70 or apply for 190.
> 
> You may refer to the Immigration Tracker for more information.


Hi brother, so in the above you meant to say, the waiting for 60 pointers is >6 weeks or for 65 pointers it is >6 weeks???Please clarify. Thanks!!


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> Hi brother, so in the above you meant to say, the waiting for 60 pointers is >6 weeks or for 65 pointers it is >6 weeks???Please clarify. Thanks!!


What I meant is, for 60 pointers it is going to be a long wait (infinite) and no guarantee. Better to improve your points if possible (through PTE, Experience, etc.).


----------



## effected90 (Jun 4, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Currently, waiting time for 65 points is >6 weeks (for 263111). This is likely to increase because no invites during 7-Dec. This means, more number of people come in the queue with 75, 70 & 65 points. By all means, it will be very difficult for people with 60 points to get invite for 189 visa. You should either increase your points to 65 / 70 or apply for 190.
> 
> You may refer to the Immigration Tracker for more information.



Is this only true for 263111 or 263311 as well ?


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

effected90 said:


> Is this only true for 263111 or 263311 as well ?


I am closely following 263111 as that's my skillset. For other pro-rata skills, please look at the Migration Tracker.


----------



## effected90 (Jun 4, 2016)

/


scorpionking said:


> I am closely following 263111 as that's my skillset. For other pro-rata skills, please look at the Migration Tracker.


Can you please tell me how can i see the list for 263311 ?


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Currently, waiting time for 65 points is >6 weeks (for 263111). This is likely to increase because no invites during 7-Dec. This means, more number of people come in the queue with 75, 70 & 65 points. By all means, it will be very difficult for people with 60 points to get invite for 189 visa. You should either increase your points to 65 / 70 or apply for 190.
> 
> You may refer to the Immigration Tracker for more information.



Thank you for replying
I have already applied for 190 with 60+5 .waiting for invite from the last 5 months..
computer networks. I have tried pte multiple times not able to score more than 75 each..

i dont know what to do


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Currently, waiting time for 65 points is >6 weeks (for 263111). This is likely to increase because no invites during 7-Dec. This means, more number of people come in the queue with 75, 70 & 65 points. By all means, it will be very difficult for people with 60 points to get invite for 189 visa. You should either increase your points to 65 / 70 or apply for 190.
> 
> You may refer to the Immigration Tracker for more information.




can you tell me if you have seen this trend in the past too?if yes what happened to 60 point people? were they all cancelled or what??


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

Manpreet2020 said:


> can you tell me if you have seen this trend in the past too?if yes what happened to 60 point people? were they all cancelled or what??


The last time 60 pointers got invite was in 17-Aug-2016. Whether or not the 60 pointers get invite again would depend on the number of people in the queue with more points and demand for the skill. No one can predict this. Better to play safe, hence try to improve your point to 65+


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

effected90 said:


> /
> 
> Can you please tell me how can i see the list for 263311 ?


As I mentioned earlier, the migration tracker has the information related to pro-rata occupation skills. 263311 does not fall in this category. You will receive invite for this skill based on the demand. There seems to be no tracker. Please check if any thread in the forum for this skill, and you may raise your question there. Sorry for not able to answer your question


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

Manpreet2020 said:


> Thank you for replying
> I have already applied for 190 with 60+5 .waiting for invite from the last 5 months..
> computer networks. I have tried pte multiple times not able to score more than 75 each..
> 
> i dont know what to do


Hi Manpreet - Timeline for VIC invite is generally 12 weeks. Not sure if you have applied for VIC or NSW. Now, VIC has stopped accepting EOI until March. Again, receiving invite would depend on the demand in the state. You may call and check with DIBP.


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Iscah just posted this minutes ago

Good news for nurses and IT/Computing fields

So hopefully they will makeup for the last missed round of invites in the next Dec 21 round 

----------
Nurses are now NOT Pro Rata !!!

——————————————

At last some good news from DIBP

We had speculated that the decision to make Nurses Pro Rata did not make any sense and that maybe it was an error in our 5th December thread. We emailed the DIBP policy area the same with our thoughts as to why this had been an error from the Department of Education who administer the invitations. They had not replied.

We contacted the DIBP facebook page (as we had still not received a reply from the all important policy area). The DIBP facebook page advised us that Nurses had been made Pro rata on purpose ?? you can see that below :

Incorrect facebook advice DIBP initially gave

As a result we posted threads earlier today about that.

However …. in breaking news we have just been advised by the DIBP policy area (the part of the department that administer the 189 visa program) that in fact Nurses are NOT Pro Rata. That this was a mistake in the last few rounds.

And further the decision to not invite any IT/Computing Occupations in the last round was also a mistake that will be rectified in the 21/12/2016 round.

That seems good news and it seems that from the 21st December skill select round, that Nurses will no longer have Pro rata restrictions on it which means that 60 points should be enough to get an invite. And that the IT/Computing occupations will be inviting again and the missed Pro rata places will be allocated to (according to what DIBP advised us).

Please send any questions to us direct at [email protected] as it is easier to reply to you that way .

--------

http://www.iscah.com/nurses-are-now-not-pro-rata/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

Finally, good news and thanks for sharing this. Let's hope that they double the invite (100) on 21-Dec for us 




sthkreur said:


> Iscah just posted this minutes ago
> 
> Good news for nurses and IT/Computing fields
> 
> ...


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Finally, good news and thanks for sharing this. Let's hope that they double the invite (100) on 21-Dec for us


hey bro i dont think i understand this. because of this computer network category people with 60 points for 189 will start recieving invites?


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Iscah just posted this minutes ago
> 
> Good news for nurses and IT/Computing fields
> 
> ...



hey bro i dont think i understand this. because of this computer network category people with 60 points for 189 will start recieving invites?


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

Manpreet2020 said:


> hey bro i dont think i understand this. because of this computer network category people with 60 points for 189 will start recieving invites?


If this information is true, invites will start coming for people with 65 points and above. However, it is highly unlikely that 60 pointers will get invite in near future (as there are already people with 65+ points in the queue from 25-Oct).


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

If we want we can drop all 65 and 70 pointers in one day, dont try to be too smart with IT people OK, you know how I am going to do this? you know I can make the cut off 75 even?


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

Gogamanasl said:


> If we want we can drop all 65 and 70 pointers in one day, dont try to be too smart with IT people OK, you know how I am going to do this? you know I can make the cut off 75 even?


Are you the decision maker in DIBP?


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Are you the decision maker in DIBP?


if he is can you tell him to start sending invite to 60 point people lol hahahhahahhaha


----------



## rivunatuf (Dec 19, 2016)

I am observing this thread for a loong time and going trend is not good at all, one side the migration is getting tough, other side the employment in Australia is extremely difficult, I thought to migrate, but with my dignity I am a good systems engineer here in India, I dont want to go to Australia and do an odd job like toilet cleaning for money, so I decided to stay back, thing twice before applying, also Indian government spet a lot on our education and now when we are able its bad to go and server another country for the sake of money. I love india forever.


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

rivunatuf said:


> I am observing this thread for a loong time and going trend is not good at all, one side the migration is getting tough, other side the employment in Australia is extremely difficult, I thought to migrate, but with my dignity I am a good systems engineer here in India, I dont want to go to Australia and do an odd job like toilet cleaning for money, so I decided to stay back, thing twice before applying, also Indian government spet a lot on our education and now when we are able its bad to go and server another country for the sake of money. I love india forever.


You are true and its 100% correct, They get the free Education in india and go and serve another country on odd jobs, 
<*SNIP*> *Rule 2: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Hi Gogamanasl - Thanks for your inside information. Please stop creating negativity in this group. We know that you guys (Gogamanasl & Clothusted) are here to create panic for some unknown reason. Your intention is not to have people apply for ICT skillset, especially 263111.
> 
> Guys - Don't believe any posts/information provided by Gogamanasl & Clothusted.



No bro, its not panic, thats the REALITY, the Accountant skill also started to build up in the same way for last year and the previouse year, wait and see.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

*VETASSESS + RPL = Points*

Hello!

Anybody here has been assessed as Successful for ACS RPL, and is gone over VETASSESS for diploma recognition?

:behindsofa:


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi, UP..

I'm wondering Can I submit RPL ACS + VETASSES for getting more migration points?

OBS: Can I additionally get more +10 points for Microsoft Certified Solution Expert?

My cap is:

- ACS 263111 RPL, since 2005 = Points??
- 29 Years = 30 Points
- VETASSES - Bachelor in Marketing = Points??
- PTE = 65 Points = 10 Points


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Seniors help me here please,
I'm wondering Can I submit RPL ACS + VETASSES for getting more migration points?

OBS: Can I additionally get more +10 points for Microsoft Certified Solution Expert?


----------



## rivunatuf (Dec 19, 2016)

mrIgor said:


> Hi, UP..
> 
> I'm wondering Can I submit RPL ACS + VETASSES for getting more migration points?
> 
> ...


Sorry no, you are going to lose, try thru 190 State, Immi is tough on Microsoft People, because they just read the books and pass exams., know nothing to do in the computers, be vigilant.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

rivunatuf said:


> Sorry no, you are going to lose, try thru 190 State, Immi is tough on Microsoft People, because they just read the books and pass exams., know nothing to do in the computers, be vigilant.


Hi, Don't set me wrong but ACS qualifies Vendor Certifications as AQF Diploma level or ICT Major. 

I understand your point that most of people are used to dump exams, not even in Microsoft but also in CISCO, Oracle and everything they can, as well PTE and IELTS if they could.

However, I'm wondering *is it possible to get points from VENDOR CERTIFICATION + RPL EXPERIENCES + VETASSESS for non-ICT diploma?*

When you have a time, read more the statements here , Section 9.eep:


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

I got my invitation 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> I got my invitation
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone
> 
> ...


Congratulation brother, can you share your points breakup.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

mrIgor said:


> Hello!
> 
> Anybody here has been assessed as Successful for ACS RPL, and is gone over VETASSESS for diploma recognition?
> 
> :behindsofa:



I had a successful RPL ACS assessment. But sorry no diploma for Vetassess ...


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

harneet85 said:


> I had a successful RPL ACS assessment. But sorry no diploma for Vetassess ...


Congratulations!!

Had you many experiences or did you stay in the same company for 9 years?


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

Gogamanasl said:


> No bro, its not panic, thats the REALITY, the Accountant skill also started to build up in the same way for last year and the previouse year, wait and see.


Gogamanasl - We got to know the reality today. Can you please STOP your predictions on the invite, and focus on improving your points to qualify for the invite?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Is it possible to claim points for Vendor Certifications + non-ICT Diploma?


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum, just want to ask you guys something. Since our occupation (263111) is on pro-rata. How long is the waiting time for those who have 60 points? if you just submit it recently? Do someone has an idea how long? Here's my breakdown of points. 
Age - 30pts
Education - 15pts
Experience - 5pts
English - 10pts


----------



## rivunatuf (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey gus look at this : "For The 1st Time In 150 Years, Indian Economy Overtakes The UK Economy. Karma Is REAL!"
storypick.com/indian-uk-economy
Now why do you want to go to Australia Leaving behind you good job and Kith and Kin, just to earn money by washing toilets. Think before you apply.


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Any news for invite in 60points?
21 dec 2016

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Heprex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, just want to ask you guys something. Since our occupation (263111) is on pro-rata. How long is the waiting time for those who have 60 points? if you just submit it recently? Do someone has an idea how long? Here's my breakdown of points.
> Age - 30pts
> ...


Lets assume that skill select had sent 100 invites in the last round then there are only about 350 invites left out... there are many 65+ pointers also waiting for invite... 

I'm afraid to say that waiting period will be more than 5 months from now...

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Krish29 said:


> Lets assume that skill select had sent 100 invites in the last round then there are only about 350 invites left out... there are many 65+ pointers also waiting for invite...
> 
> I'm afraid to say that waiting period will be more than 5 months from now...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk




Is it possible to claim points for Vendor Certifications + non-ICT Diploma? If YES, MUST I Certify my Non-ICT somewhere or not?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Guys,

Dec 21st round results are uploaded....so fast

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-December-2016-round-results.aspx

Only 344 invites are left out....

DOE effect - 65 points - 15/11/2016** 5.32 am

Hopefully many of us will get invite in next [email protected]


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Dec 21st round results are uploaded....so fast
> 
> ...


You mean for 60 pointers?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

katta.saikrishna said:


> You mean for 60 pointers?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


No buddy! I meant 65 pointers...

If 60 pointers boost up 5 points immediately... there will be a chance to get invite this year( before April 2017).... otherwise they have to wait till 1st round of July '17...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> No buddy! I meant 65 pointers...
> 
> If 60 pointers boost up 5 points immediately... there will be a chance to get invite this year( before April 2017).... otherwise they have to wait till 1st round of July '17...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


There is no chance of getting for 60 points?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

katta.saikrishna said:


> There is no chance of getting for 60 points?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Rare chance buddy 

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

buddy, pls post this query here.. you should get response.. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...essment-work-experience-123.html#post11538770

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cessing-time-line-2016-a-21.html#post11629066



mrIgor said:


> Is it possible to claim points for Vendor Certifications + non-ICT Diploma? If YES, MUST I Certify my Non-ICT somewhere or not?


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

imtiaza said:


> Dear,
> 
> Can you please help me to confirm when can i get my EOI invitation.
> 
> ...



Still WAITING.... WHY I AM NOT GETTING INVITATION ???
Can some one help me in this regard.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

imtiaza said:


> Still WAITING.... WHY I AM NOT GETTING INVITATION ???
> Can some one help me in this regard.


Firstly, you must score 7+ in all IELTS section...or 65+ in all section s of PTE...

So you can get 10 points for english...it will increase your total points to 65...

Getting score band 7 in english is mandatory for 263111 job code..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Krish29 said:


> Firstly, you must score 7+ in all IELTS section...or 65+ in all section s of PTE...
> 
> So you can get 10 points for english...it will increase your total points to 65...
> 
> ...


 Does it mean he claimed wrong points at EOI site?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

EOI form submission doesn't provide 10 points untill he gets proficient score in English....

He wrongly assumed himself that he was done with EOI... actually not...


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Krish29 said:


> EOI form submission doesn't provide 10 points untill he gets proficient score in English....
> 
> He wrongly assumed himself that he was done with EOI... actually not...




Wondering am I right on counting my EOI Points? See below:

- 29 Years Old = 30 Points
- PTE Band 65 = 10 Points
- RPL 4 Years Experience = 5
- One Vendor Certification (MCSE) = 10 Points
- Non-ICT Diploma not valid for VETASSESS = 0
================================
55 Migration Points ?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

mrIgor said:


> Wondering am I right on counting my EOI Points? See below:
> 
> - 29 Years Old = 30 Points
> - PTE Band 65 = 10 Points
> ...


I'll request experts to comment about RPL...n MCSE....rest is fine....


mrIgor said:


> Does it mean he claimed wrong points at EOI site?


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am planning on spouse points , she has software engineer degree and 2+ years exp. I was just wondering if supposing 2 years are deducted with positive assessment , is she then still eligible to show this assessment for me to gain extra 5 points (with 2 - 2 = zero exp) .

Kindly suggest.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

yes. my friend got positive asessment after deducting 2 years frtom total of 2.5 years.


harneet85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> ​I am planning on spouse points , she has software engineer degree and 2+ years exp. I was just wondering if supposing 2 years are deducted with positive assessment , is she then still eligible to show this assessment for me to gain extra 5 points (with 2 - 2 = zero exp) .
> 
> Kindly suggest.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Any idea on ACS holiday plans ?? when it starts and when it ends ?


----------



## paferr0026 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hello guys,

There are some people who granted ACS assessment using Cisco/Microsoft certifications as a qualification?

How many years of experience were deducted in your case?


Some of you guys got the VISA?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

any one got invite today?


----------



## Mohammed1986 (Jan 3, 2017)

Is it easy to get visa in 190 with 65 points or 489 category with 70 points plz suggest any one...


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

paferr0026 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In case of Cisco certification only experience after you highest certificate is counted , they may also deduct some years from that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

indergreat said:


> Don't be, you will get invited in December according to the calculation


Hi Indergreat, 

Have you received grant???

Regards


----------



## Amit5412 (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes dear 
You will get a positive assessment as per my exp. And total exp after assessment will be zero. But you will still be able to claim 5 points for spouse.


----------



## Amit5412 (Jan 5, 2017)

harneet85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning on spouse points , she has software engineer degree and 2+ years exp. I was just wondering if supposing 2 years are deducted with positive assessment , is she then still eligible to show this assessment for me to gain extra 5 points (with 2 - 2 = zero exp) .
> 
> Kindly suggest.


This answer was for this post


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Amit5412 said:


> This answer was for this post


Thanks for the response .. I have applied for spouse ACS assesment on 19th Dec ... its been in 4b stage for now almost 1 week ... I am loosing patience , as I know they dont take much time after 4b stage , generally 1-2 days... although I do understand they may have loads of work due to festive breaks. 
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> Thanks for the response .. I have applied for spouse ACS assesment on 19th Dec ... its been in 4b stage for now almost 1 week ... I am loosing patience , as I know they dont take much time after 4b stage , generally 1-2 days... although I do understand they may have loads of work due to festive breaks.
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


You must be kidding me. I have applied for ACS on 23rd Dec and till date it shows at stage 1. You must thank them for holding you at 4th stage.


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Any news for invite in 60points?
> 21 dec 2016
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


I am also a 60 pointer... EOI submitted on 7th September 2016.

Still the wait continues... :sad:


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Jan 4th results are posted.. 

cutoff - 2631	Computer Network Professionals	65	20/11/2016 5.31 pm


----------



## vamsi.challapalli (Dec 17, 2016)

*263111: Visa 186 awaiting for grant*

Hi Guys....

I've lodged my 189 Visa for skill : 263111 on 23-Jul-2016, but still awaiting for grant and not even hear anything from immi or CO. 

Thanks
Vamsi


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

vamsi.challapalli said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> I've lodged my 189 Visa for skill : 263111 on 23-Jul-2016, but still awaiting for grant and not even hear anything from immi or CO.
> 
> ...



why dont you opt for NSW ... I am almost in same boat as you as far as score are concerned.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

vamsi.challapalli said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> I've lodged my 189 Visa for skill : 263111 on 23-Jul-2016, but still awaiting for grant and not even hear anything from immi or CO.
> 
> ...


Why don't you call them and check the status? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Guys,
What will happen to this occupation next programme year? Will they increase the ceiling?


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Did anyone get any update ?? Check your SkillSelect or email. If you got any invitation. 

I have 65 points but have no update when I logged in To SkillSelect.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> Did anyone get any update ?? Check your SkillSelect or email. If you got any invitation.
> 
> I have 65 points but have no update when I logged in To SkillSelect.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Same no change. 65 points 5 Dec eoi date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

EOI: 28/11/2016 

65 points

Nothing received.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Got Invite.....

EOI 21st Nov

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

fragman said:


> EOI: 28/11/2016
> 
> 65 points
> 
> Nothing received.


Seems like it moved slowly this time as well. Last round invites were sent to people who had submitted EOI till nov 20th 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Got Invite.....
> 
> EOI 21st Nov
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy. . . 👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Anyone else got invited ? Just wanted to analyse till what date the gave out invitation to. I submitted on Dec 14th. 65 points. No invitw

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> Anyone else got invited ? Just wanted to analyse till what date the gave out invitation to. I submitted on Dec 14th. 65 points. No invitw
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Mine is 5dec.. No invite. 65 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

samcool80 said:


> Mine is 5dec.. No invite. 65 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is 28 Nov and no invite for 263111 with 65 points.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

fragman said:


> Mine is 28 Nov and no invite for 263111 with 65 points.


So it hardly moved. Last was nov 26th. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

EOI 29th Nov 16 and still waiting  this time also, the cut off date moved for couple of days only...


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

muhsoh said:


> EOI 29th Nov 16 and still waiting  this time also, the cut off date moved for couple of days only...


Once again it moved only 5 days 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

RohitKumar14 said:


> So it hardly moved. Last was nov 26th.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


How do you know cut off is 26th of nov for current round?


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

Last EOI which got invite as per myimmitracker is 23-Nov-16.. may be others have not updated their cases...


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

When is the next round in Feb? Any idea?

My points are 65. 
DOE-14 DEC 2016.
PTE score- 79 69 74 79. 

Any suggestions if I should wait for next round or should give a PTE attempt and try to score 80 in all to get additional 10 points??



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Considering the current trend of 5 days for each invite round.. This code will get finished by end of march.

I would suggest you to increase 5 points to secure invite on or before march end.. 

my predictions might be wrong too..



RohitKumar14 said:


> When is the next round in Feb? Any idea?
> 
> My points are 65.
> DOE-14 DEC 2016.
> ...


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

Folks,

I have my EOI For 263111 ( 189 Visa - SOL) with 65 Points . EOI dated 5Dec 2016

Since i didnt receive the Invite yesterday's round. .. Do you suggest if i should apply for State Sponsor Visa 190. So that i will be at 65 + 5 Points.

If yes can someone guide me the process to apply for 190 visa.. Can i use the same Application Number or it should be different email account ? 

PS: NSW ( Sydney) is best suitable state for me.


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

samcool80 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have my EOI For 263111 ( 189 Visa - SOL) with 65 Points . EOI dated 5Dec 2016
> 
> ...




Invitation rounds are held twice(every alternte wednesday)every month.There will be a invitation round today, hopefully you might get your invitation today.Good luck.









https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## raghuchowdaryt (May 13, 2016)

samcool80 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have my EOI For 263111 ( 189 Visa - SOL) with 65 Points . EOI dated 5Dec 2016
> 
> ...




Ignore my previous post.

Maybe it's a better idea if you go for 190 as the occupation ceiling is filling fast and there aren't much places left.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you for your suggestion Krish. I shall wait for another round and then see. If no invite I'll go ahead and give PTE

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

samcool80 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have my EOI For 263111 ( 189 Visa - SOL) with 65 Points . EOI dated 5Dec 2016
> 
> ...


I would suggest you to wait for 2 more rounds... If you want to submit for 190 then do it with a seperate skill select login... 

Guys, all those who want to apply for 190.. pl submit a seperate EOI....

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## dzzz (Oct 17, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> I would suggest you to wait for 2 more rounds... If you want to submit for 190 then do it with a seperate skill select login...
> 
> Guys, all those who want to apply for 190.. pl submit a seperate EOI....
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


Why separate? Isn't it easier just to update current EOI to include subclass 190?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys, my experience is 12 years in VOIP/IT Infra, I started into LAN,WAN and gradually moved to Infra, Voice solutions. Can anyone recommend the right code. I am only a diploma holder and did my MBA from Symbiosis ( Distance learning). Though hold Avaya certification, CCNA and CCVP. Working with a top notch product company now..

My spouse's occup is not in demand & we have been waiting for 3 years, now you guys think, it's good if I apply for ACS assessment, if yes, which code is likely to be correct. 

Thanks
Chirag


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thought to share these chart which I extracted from the IMMI tracker data.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Excel... with data.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

dzzz said:


> Why separate? Isn't it easier just to update current EOI to include subclass 190?


It is generally advisable to submit separately... especially when the waiting period will be more than 8 weeks


dzzz said:


> Why separate? Isn't it easier just to update current EOI to include subclass 190?



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

So as per myimmitracker, EOI submitted on 25-Nov-16 also got invite in the round of 18-Jan-17. EOI cut off once again moved for only 5 days.


----------



## ACN_IT (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear All,

I am waiting with 60 point for 189 and my age will be 33 years in 1st March.

Is there any hope for me?

I am also 263111 candidate.EOI Date:19th Aug,16.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes Bro, you will get invite in the next round..



muhsoh said:


> So as per myimmitracker, EOI submitted on 25-Nov-16 also got invite in the round of 18-Jan-17. EOI cut off once again moved for only 5 days.


----------



## Sabri371 (Sep 2, 2016)

Bro ...how many points did you claim?


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Yes Bro, you will get invite in the next round..


I hope so  this waiting time is really killer....


----------



## 1252570 (Jul 1, 2016)

What is the cuff- off points for nws?
I can see the cut-off for 189 is 65 for 263111.

+++++++++++
ob code: 263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer
Relevant exp as per ACS(as of Dec-16):1 year aus: 5 points
PTE-A 2n time : (30-june-16): 10 points
Education: BS EC: 15 points
age:25
190 EOI submitted on 1-Jan-17 with 60 points
Invitation : Awaited


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

there is no cut off date for 190 visa



rahul1234 said:


> What is the cuff- off points for nws?
> I can see the cut-off for 189 is 65 for 263111.
> 
> +++++++++++
> ...


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

sorry to say that there is a rare chance for 60 pointers... you will get invite in July 2017



ACN_IT said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am waiting with 60 point for 189 and my age will be 33 years in 1st March.
> 
> ...


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> sorry to say that there is a rare chance for 60 pointers... you will get invite in July 2017


I am waiting for my invite and eoi launch date is sep 24 2016 with 60 pointers and is there any hope for 65 for nsw ?

I wrote PTE but 54 on all. Is there any chance will i get for 65 points ?

Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Experience ACS 15 points
PTE score 54 and points 0
NSW 5 points 

Will i be eligible for NSW with out claiming PTE points?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

any recent news for 189 or 190 invites ?


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

So it is now confirmed that the EOI cut off for previous round was 26-Nov-16. It moved for 6 days only...


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

I saw this in immi tracker a guy from ICT Business analyst applied on 21/12/2016 and has been invited on 13/01/2017 with 65 points - NSW ...
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-9192

its depressing , may be our field does not have much hope ??


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> I saw this in immi tracker a guy from ICT Business analyst applied on 21/12/2016 and has been invited on 13/01/2017 with 65 points - NSW ...
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-9192
> 
> its depressing , may be our field does not have much hope ??


Not many apply for this occupation. That is the reason why there are too less invitations from DIBP. Why not you try to give PTE another try and score better gaining you extra points?


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

husaminbox said:


> Not many apply for this occupation. That is the reason why there are too less invitations from DIBP. Why not you try to give PTE another try and score better gaining you extra points?


I do not agree with your logic , now a days almost everyone is applying for NSW specially from our field who have score less than 65 , and I hardly see any invited with NSW for those with 65 in our field. 
I believe as overall seats itself are few for our field NSW does not give any preference to our SOL.

I have cleared IELTS In 4th attempt and I do not see getting 8+ unless I try again 4 times  
But yes , thinking of giving PTE , trying to get details of it as of now.


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> I do not agree with your logic , now a days almost everyone is applying for NSW specially from our field who have score less than 65 , and I hardly see any invited with NSW for those with 65 in our field.
> I believe as overall seats itself are few for our field NSW does not give any preference to our SOL.
> 
> I have cleared IELTS In 4th attempt and I do not see getting 8+ unless I try again 4 times
> But yes , thinking of giving PTE , trying to get details of it as of now.


Good luck.


----------



## punitsolanki (Dec 24, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

ACS applied : 12th Jan 2017
ACS Positive : 25th Jan 2017

I am getting 60 points in total including my PTE, If I file the EOI how many months would it take to get an invitation ?

Thanks.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

punitsolanki said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> ACS applied : 12th Jan 2017
> ACS Positive : 25th Jan 2017
> ...


Hi ,

With 60 points we see lots of people have been waiting for invite, for e.g if not wrong last invite for 60 pointer went out in Aug 2016. There are many point of views / prespective - 
-- one side believes that 60 pointers have better chance from July 2017 when new circle starts .

You can though apply for state sponsorship which will earn you an extra 5 points , and many believe feb-april 2017 is a time when state sponsorship are rolled out to maximum as they have to consume their quota plus history of invite also suggest the same.

So to answer your question
with 60 points expect EOI after July , can not be specific.
with SS you may expect it earlier having xtra 5 point.

Regards,
Harneet


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Dear Seniors !

I currently have 55 points for 263111 Computer Network....and 60 with state support.

is there any chances to get NSW invite for my occupation with 60 points? If yes , then how long? 

I have submitted EOI with 60 points for 190 NSW last week...

English test is taking time and I am not even sure if i can get 10 points for it..... currently I have passed english at below 65 points PTE


----------



## punitsolanki (Dec 24, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> With 60 points we see lots of people have been waiting for invite, for e.g if not wrong last invite for 60 pointer went out in Aug 2016. There are many point of views / prespective -
> -- one side believes that 60 pointers have better chance from July 2017 when new circle starts .
> ...



I have 7 yrs of experience but they deducted 4 yrs , not sure why. so i will get 5 points on exp. So can I at least expect invitation by july ? I am worried what if they dont invite me at all , is this possible ?


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

punitsolanki said:


> I have 7 yrs of experience but they deducted 4 yrs , not sure why. so i will get 5 points on exp. So can I at least expect invitation by july ? I am worried what if they dont invite me at all , is this possible ?[/QUOT
> 
> My experience was also deducted by 4 years. It is because of what subjects do we have in our degree vs occupation requirements....


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

punitsolanki said:


> I have 7 yrs of experience but they deducted 4 yrs , not sure why. so i will get 5 points on exp. So can I at least expect invitation by july ? I am worried what if they dont invite me at all , is this possible ?


Well ACS will deduct 4 years if your qualification is considered as ICT Minor and not ICT Major . I got 6 years deducted ...  as mine was not relevant at all.

Anyways I assume your overall points without SS is 60 , I would suggest you apply for 189 and 190 Visa as for 189 you will have 60 points and with 190 you will have 65 points . 
We need to take all the options available , rather then to regret later.


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

katta.saikrishna said:


> I am waiting for my invite and eoi launch date is sep 24 2016 with 60 pointers and is there any hope for 65 for nsw ?
> 
> I wrote PTE but 54 on all. Is there any chance will i get for 65 points ?
> 
> ...


Did anyone who has experience please respond on this. I am not claiming pte score, so will they consider this and will i get invite with 65 points for nsw?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*hi*



katta.saikrishna said:


> Did anyone who has experience please respond on this. I am not claiming pte score, so will they consider this and will i get invite with 65 points for nsw?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Hi 
What is your job code?
Did you checked other state nominations' list?


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I am planning for ACS submission and need your valuable inputs which helps me to be confident and no reworks for ACS.

I have total of 9.10 years of experience which includes below

Company #1 : (2.11 Years) ( Software programmer, I have an appointment, relieving, experience letters and payslips for every 6 months)
Company #2 : (1.2 Year) ( System Administrator, I have offer, relieving,experience, payslips, form16)
Company #3 : (3.1 Years)( Technical services specialist, I have offer, relieving,experience, payslips, form16)
company #4 : (1.7 Years) (offshore)( Senior consultant, I have offer, payslips, form16)
Company #4 : (1.1 years) (Onsite in AUS) ( Senior consultant, I have 457 VISA, payslips, form16, TFN)

Now i am planning to submit ACS for code#263111 (computer System and Network Engineer).

Could someone through light on my above experience and how ACS consider my experience for above.

Besides, please do share some statutory declaration for my latest company.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## sunpetok (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a little issue and i want anyone that can help with a response.

My job title read SYSTEM ANALYST on my employment letter and promotion letters but my job role is that of a network Engineer with CCIE certification.

I got my head of unit to write the employment reference letter that i used for my assessment with ACS with the job tittle NETWORK ENGINEER and the result was positive.

Am waiting for ITA because i submitted my EOI on December 11, 2016 but my concern is at the time of lodgement of visa application. Since my employment and promotion letters has SYSTEM ANALYST, wouldn't that be an issue.

Am also trying to get one of the senior manager in admin to write another reference letter that i can use for the visa application in case they want to verify my employment reference letter.

I need answer


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am planning for ACS submission and need your valuable inputs which helps me to be confident and no reworks for ACS.
> 
> ...


It would depend on your education backgroud, whether or not you had subject and course related to your choosen field. 
Depending upon that they will deduct from your experience from 2 years to 6 years .


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am planning for ACS submission and need your valuable inputs which helps me to be confident and no reworks for ACS.
> 
> ...


You need role and responsibilities letter clearly mentioned in particular format for each employment.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

I saw that a guy with EOI on 10 Jan17 has got NSW invite on 25Jan2017 with - (65+5) points in immi tracker


----------



## luiz.roth (Sep 6, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> I saw that a guy with EOI on 10 Jan17 has got NSW invite on 25Jan2017 with - (65+5) points in immi tracker


Perhaps that this guy did some mistake and applied for Western Australia, but they demand job offer.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

All the best guys for today's round..
Can any one tell me what bulk invite means?

Eoi initiate dec 14 2016
65 points.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

luiz.roth said:


> Perhaps that this guy did some mistake and applied for Western Australia, but they demand job offer.


You were correct , he has updated later on that he got an invite from WA, and after paying fee $200 he realized they require a year worth of contract and funds in bank.
I feel sorry for this guy , must have been so happy seeing the invite.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Any one looking forward for invitation in today's round ?.. 
All the best. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes eagerly waiting, few more minutes


----------



## luiz.roth (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes, I am following the invitations process too, but with 65 points and EOI from January 25th.


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

Invited.
EOI:28/11/2016


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

luiz.roth said:


> Yes, I am following the invitations process too, but with 65 points and EOI from January 25th.


Dint get invited today. My eoi was done on 14th dec 2016. 65 points.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

No mails yet, but skill select status says INVITED  Hope to get an email soon.


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

I haven't received the email but my status is changed to INVITED


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

fragman said:


> Invited.
> EOI:28/11/2016


Congratulations.. 
What was your point score. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

muhsoh said:


> I haven't received the email but my status is changed to INVITED


That's awesome. Congratulations.
How many points u claimed ?when did u submit eoi ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

fragman said:


> Invited.
> EOI:28/11/2016


Congrats


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

muhsoh said:


> I haven't received the email but my status is changed to INVITED


Superb,, Congrats


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

263111

Received Invite via the portal. Haven't received email yet. 
65 points 
eoi -5 December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited!


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

samcool80 said:


> 263111
> 
> Received Invite via the portal. Haven't received email yet.
> 65 points
> ...


That's awesome.. congratulations buddy. 

Hoping to get invited in the next round. Eoi 24th dec. 65 points. 
I request everyone to please share if you got invited along with eoi date. So that we get to know where we stand. 

Thanks a lot.
Congratulations to all who got invited. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

Got the email also  

My EOI submission date was 29-Nov-16 so the wait time was 2 months... Phewww...


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

muhsoh said:


> Got the email also
> 
> My EOI submission date was 29-Nov-16 so the wait time was 2 months... Phewww...


I am hoping to get in next round. What was your points that u claimed ~?65?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

batra786 said:


> Hi
> What is your job code?
> Did you checked other state nominations' list?


263111 is my job code

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Please all , kindly help others by updating your signature , so we know the time line and score you had.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey guys who got their invites. Can you please share your eoi submission dates so that we can see where we stand. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamutt8951 (Jan 16, 2017)

lodged eoi on 29-nov-16 with 65 points, but so far not pick.??? Experts??


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Bamutt8951 said:


> lodged eoi on 29-nov-16 with 65 points, but so far not pick.??? Experts??


whats your points breakup ? please update your signature with the same.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey some one had mentioned dec5 with 65 points. How come you did not get it

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Smrmoh said:


> No mails yet, but skill select status says INVITED  Hope to get an email soon.


How many points have u claimed and what's ur eoi date

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamutt8951 (Jan 16, 2017)

No idea...thats why wanted expert opinion regarding what might have gone wrong


----------



## Bamutt8951 (Jan 16, 2017)

RohitKumar14 said:


> How many points have u claimed and what's ur eoi date
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


claimed 65 pts, eoi 29 nov 16


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

:smokin:
Received invitation on 1st Feb
DOE 21 January 2017
With 70 pts for 189
What's next....

Points breakup:
*CODE: 263111
DOE: 21/01/2017
AGE :31 (30)
PTE: 65+ (10)
EXPERIENCE: 5+ (10)
EDUCATION: 15
AUSTRALIAN EDUCATION : 05 
INVITATION RECIEVED: 1st Feb 2017 

*


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

Guys, i have submitted EOI for SC 189 under SOL 263111 with 65 points on 2nd Feb. Do you reckon i would receive an invite before occupation ceiling reaches?


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

khanb said:


> Guys, i have submitted EOI for SC 189 under SOL 263111 with 65 points on 2nd Feb. Do you reckon i would receive an invite before occupation ceiling reaches?




Totally depends how many more seats are available.. Wait for the results of the 1st Feb draw. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

Feb 1 draw has already come out but results not displayed on skillselect website.....however they have been inviting 50 candidates per round which leaves 194 seats remaining....dont know if iam going to be through before occupation ceiling reaches


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Khanb you can expect by first round of April.


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

pk2oz said:


> Khanb you can expect by first round of April.


You mean last round of March coz there are going to be three rounds in March


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes, 4th round from now is what i predict.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Can I expect an invite in the next round?
Points 65
Eoi date dec 14th. 
189. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Rohit you will definitely get it on 15/02/2017.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

pk2oz said:


> Rohit you will definitely get it on 15/02/2017.


Thank you my friend.

Do have any idea how many slots are there ? Or info about till what eoi date were people invited in the last round. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

thanks my friend. 

Do have any idea how many slots are there ? Or info about till what eoi date were people invited in the last round. 


pk2oz said:


> Rohit you will definitely get it on 15/02/2017.



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

RohitKumar14 said:


> Thank you my friend.
> 
> Do have any idea how many slots are there ? Or info about till what eoi date were people invited in the last round.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


From Immitracker - EOI dated 05 dec 2016 was invited for 189 visa.


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

194 slots remaining and would be covered in 4 rounds starting 15/02/2017.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

azir said:


> From Immitracker - EOI dated 05 dec 2016 was invited for 189 visa.


So brother.. is this for 65 point candidates? Or all ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

For all, but invitations will be from 65 points onwards for the remaining rounds.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

pk2oz said:


> For all, but invitations will be from 65 points onwards for the remaining rounds.


Fingers crossed. Hope we get through this time. I don't want to give PTE again. It's a pain 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Rohit, Reappearing PTE won't be required. Start preparations for visa lodgement !!


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

pk2oz said:


> Rohit, Reappearing PTE won't be required. Start preparations for visa lodgement !!


Yes buddy. I am ready with most of it. Just pending with pcc 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Guys, what are the chances to get an invitation in march with 65 points , 189 visa

eoi submitted on 6 feb 2017.....

Computer System and Network Engineer 263111


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

We need to wait till first round of March after which it would be clear as how many eoi were lodged during the end of December/early January aftet which we can comment on February eoi case.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

pk2oz said:


> We need to wait till first round of March after which it would be clear as how many eoi were lodged during the end of December/early January aftet which we can comment on February eoi case.


i think, the only way to get it by march is to increase points to 70/75......


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Let's wait for 1st Feb results

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/1-february-2017-round-results.aspx 

It is still not accessible at the moment, I am eagerly waiting for it!

Perhaps by tomorrow we can see the details....

Dear Members, if you have submitted EOI for 261111 please share your date of submission and points score!

Cheers !

Let's rejuvenate this thread !

We will all benefit from accurate and up to date information


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

I would like to create a WhatsApp group for everyone who submitted EOI for 261111 Computer System and Network Engineer after 5th December 2016....

The latest invite for our occupation code was on 05 Dec 2016...... 

Please do PM me and let's help each other !


----------



## luiz.roth (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey guys, 

My EOI if from January 25th with 65 points. 

Maybe would be easier to follow the cases using myimmitracker.com. There are nearly 25 EOI for this code waiting for invitation since the last round. 

Cheers!


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

luiz.roth said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My EOI if from January 25th with 65 points.
> 
> ...


I have mine in immitracker. Purpose is to have more people sharing their EOI date and points, so we can analyse on when will we be invited !


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

azir said:


> I have mine in immitracker. Purpose is to have more people sharing their EOI date and points, so we can analyse on when will we be invited !


also, It seems that a lot of people applying under our occupation code but not updating immitracker and forum

PLEASE guys, do update here, it will help us to analyze waiting period and relive all the stress we have with this long waiting time.

At least we can predict with some accuracy when can we get an invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Mine is 27/01/2017 with 65 points.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

pk2oz said:


> Mine is 27/01/2017 with 65 points.


Thank you for the info, as per immitracker we have around 20 applicants with 65 points lodged after 5th dec 2016. I am sure more than 20 applied for it.

Goal is to have new members coming in and advising on their scores and DOE


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

My DOE 14TH DEC 2016
65)Points

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

azir said:


> I would like to create a WhatsApp group for everyone who submitted EOI for 261111 Computer System and Network Engineer after 5th December 2016....
> 
> The latest invite for our occupation code was on 05 Dec 2016......
> 
> Please do PM me and let's help each other !


So when you say cut off date was 5th dec. Is that with 65 points ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

RohitKumar14 said:


> So when you say cut off date was 5th dec. Is that with 65 points ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The latest reported invite was for EOI lodged on 5th Dec with 65 points bro

We should wait for official 1st Feb skillselect rounds now,

The page is under construction now and I hope it will be online by tomorrow

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/1-february-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

RohitKumar14 said:


> So when you say cut off date was 5th dec. Is that with 65 points ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Mate, your invitation is coming on 15 feb !!!! Latest invite for 65 pointers was on 7 dec.

Computer Network Professionals	65	07/12/2016 11:47 pm

SkillSelect 1 February 2017 round results 

So congrats!

Mine, however, will take some time, maybe even until July, my DOE 5 feb 2017 with 65 points.....


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

azir said:


> Mate, your invitation is coming on 15 feb !!!! Latest invite for 65 pointers was on 7 dec.
> 
> Computer Network Professionals6507/12/2016 11:47 pm
> 
> ...


Thanks brother. Hope I get it on 15th. And I wish you get your invite asap. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

azir said:


> also, It seems that a lot of people applying under our occupation code but not updating immitracker and forum
> 
> PLEASE guys, do update here, it will help us to analyze waiting period and relive all the stress we have with this long waiting time.
> 
> At least we can predict with some accuracy when can we get an invite :fingerscrossed:



I filed my 189 subclass with 65 points and 190 with 70 points on 29th January 2017 and yet awaiting....


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> I filed my 189 subclass with 65 points and 190 with 70 points on 29th January 2017 and yet awaiting....


All the best. Which state have you applied for ? I heard new south Wales has requirement.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> I filed my 189 subclass with 65 points and 190 with 70 points on 29th January 2017 and yet awaiting....


Thanks for update bro, I would Guess you can get an invite for 189 around mid-end of March. I have also applied for 190 in NSW and no news yet .


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> All the best. Which state have you applied for ? I heard new south Wales has requirement.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My consultant have applied for New South Wales and I don't think there is additional requirement. I have to pay state fee which is AUD 300. And thanks for the wish


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

azir said:


> Thanks for update bro, I would Guess you can get an invite for 189 around mid-end of March. I have also applied for 190 in NSW and no news yet .


I hope so Bro. But news are not so helpful as there are only 194 vacancies left after last round held on 1st February. By the way when did you file your EOI for NSW and what's your points breakdown?


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> My consultant have applied for New South Wales and I don't think there is additional requirement. I have to pay state fee which is AUD 300. And thanks for the wish


Cool. I was thinking of applying for NSW 190 if I don't get invite in the 25th feb round. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> Cool. I was thinking of applying for NSW 190 if I don't get invite in the 25th feb round.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Don't wait Bro! ANZCO 263111 is already overcrowded. And 189 quota is almost filled so there is little chance unless you have 70+ points for 189.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have 65 points and. Doe 14th dec. So was hoping to get invited. Last round it went till 7th dec for 65 pointers. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## malborocat (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello All,

I have applied for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 with 60 points , how much time I have to wait aprox to get an invite, I have applied for 189 sub class visa.

Age : 30
Edu : 15
PTE : 10
Exp : 5

Please let me know an aprox # of months.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

malborocat said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 with 60 points , how much time I have to wait aprox to get an invite, I have applied for 189 sub class visa.
> 
> ...


When did u file eoi ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## malborocat (Jan 23, 2017)

RohitKumar14 said:


> When did u file eoi ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


1st Feb 2017.


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

submitted EOI against 263111 today.
SS - 70
General Pool - 65


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

malborocat said:


> 1st Feb 2017.


Will take approx 2 months. Or maybe little more. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## malborocat (Jan 23, 2017)

RohitKumar14 said:


> Will take approx 2 months. Or maybe little more.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Oh great will that be so quick for a 60 pointer, then I would wait than re-writing PTE... i am good if I get my invite within April end.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

malborocat said:


> Oh great will that be so quick for a 60 pointer, then I would wait than re-writing PTE... i am good if I get my invite within April end.


I suggest to give PTE again. Coz you never know when the slot of the year gets filled. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> I have 65 points and. Doe 14th dec. So was hoping to get invited. Last round it went till 7th dec for 65 pointers.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ahaan!! That's great...It means that there is high probability that you will get your 189 invitation in next round.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> Ahaan!! That's great...It means that there is high probability that you will get your 189 invitation in next round.


Hoping so brother. Tomorrow is the day!!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> yousufkhan said:
> 
> 
> > Ahaan!! That's great...It means that there is high probability that you will get your 189 invitation in next round.
> ...


Best of luck! I pray you got invite and speedy grant


----------



## tihenry (Feb 14, 2017)

I will be submitting my EOI for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 with 65 points (hopefully!) at the end of March.

It seems like there are only 196 openings before the Occupational Ceiling is reached. Will I be able to get the Invite or will I have to wait till July for the next financial year to be considered??


----------



## luiz.roth (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey mate, 

Now, considering the round of today probably there is just 144 positions to be filled. I believe that waiting the invitation for July will work. But you are in a good position claiming 65 points, there are some colleagues with 60 points that don't have this prediction of July unfortunately.

Cheers!


----------



## tihenry (Feb 14, 2017)

luiz.roth said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Now, considering the round of today probably there is just 144 positions to be filled. I believe that waiting the invitation for July will work. But you are in a good position claiming 65 points, there are some colleagues with 60 points that don't have this prediction of July unfortunately.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Luiz.. Can I apply now and wait or do I have to reapply in July anyway?


----------



## Lermy (Feb 14, 2017)

Do you get an email if you are invited or you have to check skillselect? and also how does the cutoff date work?


----------



## Lermy (Feb 14, 2017)

Do you get an email if you are invited or you have to check skillselect?


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

I have applied for EOI on 03/01/2017 with 65 points. Any idea when I would get the invite?


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

I've applied for 263111 on 12 Feb 2017 with 65+5 points for NSW, any idea when can I expect an invite? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luiz.roth (Sep 6, 2016)

tihenry said:


> Hi Luiz.. Can I apply now and wait or do I have to reapply in July anyway?


Hy tihenry, I am using services of an agent. But you should apply now to guarantee your positions in the queue, otherwise other 65 points will be in front of you to be invited until July. In addition, the application is valid for 2 years but I hope to be called on July too. I am with 65 points and OIE of January 25. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## luiz.roth (Sep 6, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> I have applied for EOI on 03/01/2017 with 65 points. Any idea when I would get the invite?


lauralnk following the historic of my tracker immigration you will receive your invitation on the first round of March.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

I have EOI with 65 points on 29th January & NSW with 70 points on same date. What are my chances as when will I receive invitation?


----------



## tihenry (Feb 14, 2017)

Ya Luiz.. I am applying via an agent as well but haven't completed my ACS yet.. Will apply as soon as possible and hope I get the invite in July or August.. All the best for you, hope you get it soon



luiz.roth said:


> tihenry said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Luiz.. Can I apply now and wait or do I have to reapply in July anyway?
> ...


----------



## Shanners (Dec 4, 2014)

did anyone from this category get an invite today?


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Someone with 65 points and DOE 19 Dec 2016 got invite as per immitracker


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

azir said:


> Someone with 65 points and DOE 19 Dec 2016 got invite as per immitracker




Hopefully its not a mistake in dates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Hopefully its not a mistake in dates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so ! Otherwise we have a member from this forum with 65 points and 14 Dec 2016 DOE.... he has confirmed his invitation

My DOE 5 Feb 2017.... very less chances for me, most probably July....


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

azir said:


> Someone with 65 points and DOE 19 Dec 2016 got invite as per immitracker


Most probably he has Superior English skills.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> Most probably he has Superior English skills.


No bro, he has 65 points in total, 

For 189 visa it does not matter the breakdown of these points ( i.e superior english gets preference and so on )

It seems that everyone with 65 points and DOE earlier than 19 Dec 2016 were invited. 

Obviously applicants with 70 and above points were also invited.

My guess would be, if your DOE is before mid-Jan 2017, you still may have a chance to get invite by end of March or so.... Otherwise it seems that we will have to wait until July when occupation ceiling resets.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

azir said:


> yousufkhan said:
> 
> 
> > Most probably he has Superior English skills.
> ...


Bro, I can't comment about 189 but 190-NSW has this criteria. And may be 189 have similar criteria too. I agree that those who filed EOI before mid January have chance for 189 invitation but I have submitted mine on 29th January


----------



## swan75 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello everyone

I submitted my EOI on 20/01/2017, Computer System and Network Engineer 263111

189 - 60 points
190 - (65)60+5 points for NSW

IELTS : L8.5/R8.5/W7/S8

seeing all the previous posts, the chances for the 189 seem very thin with 60 points unless there is a miracle ;(

for the 190 what is the average waiting time for NSW with (65points).
Are there other states where we might have better chances?

Good luck everyone


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

swan75 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 20/01/2017, Computer System and Network Engineer 263111
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yes your chances are rare with 60 points for 189. Even I have almost no chance with 65 points for 188 which I filed on 29th Jan,2017. As far as 190 NSW is concerned one can't comment about waiting time as their invitation style is different than 189 because they don't have regular rounds like 189. They give invitation at random times in bulk. But point if concern is that they haven't given to 263111 for quite some time which is worrisome :/


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

azir said:


> Someone with 65 points and DOE 19 Dec 2016 got invite as per immitracker


I got an invite. 65 points for 14th dec

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> azir said:
> 
> 
> > Someone with 65 points and DOE 19 Dec 2016 got invite as per immitracker
> ...


Congrats mate! Hope you get grant soon


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

Guys, quick update from my end. I gave my PTE exam yesterday. And today exactly at 5 p.m (same time i concluded the exam yesterday) received an email notification with score report availability.

Listening 83
Reading 84
Speaking 84
Writing 83

Overall 85

This makes me stand at 75 points (with 5yrs experience) for my EOI for V189.


----------



## aman365 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi,

I want to apply PR under 236111 and needs to understand the process.

Can you help me???

Thanks
Aman


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

husaminbox said:


> Guys, quick update from my end. I gave my PTE exam yesterday. And today exactly at 5 p.m (same time i concluded the exam yesterday) received an email notification with score report availability.
> 
> Listening 83
> Reading 84
> ...


Congrats , was this your first attempt at PTE? Even I am planning for the same , any quick tips.


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

*


harneet85 said:



Congrats , was this your first attempt at PTE? Even I am planning for the same , any quick tips.

Click to expand...

Yes, it is the very first English proficiency test of my life. You should, as I suggested to you in the past. We need to have a good english score to survive the EOI round.

1. This is solely from my personal experience.Be early to the exam center, this gives you an edge over other applicants, as you will get to choose the cubicle you want to use and start the exam 5mins, in advance. This 5 mins helped me a lot to kick start the speaking section as it will get really noisy when other applicants start at the same time. The brain tends to get confused and hence you will loose this section and if you do, it will have it's impact through the exam. Ensure the notepad and the marker are proper. I had to change both my markers as they were dry and out of ink. They are very important during your exam.

2. Setting the headphone mic to the appropriate height, say 1.5-2 Inches BELOW the mouth would really help to avoid the noise from your breathing and throat adjustments during the speaking section. Use the headset to record your own voice, read the instructions from the screen and try to play it quickly. Even if you whisper using this professional headset, it records very very clearly. Hence you need not yell at the top of your voice during the first section of the exam.

3. If you have used the applet that comes with the Pearson PTE Academic Test builder, their is a SELF INTRODUCTION that is missing from that applet. This section will expect you to answer 4 questions like tell us brief about you, your interest, which course you want to study, and why did you choose PTE exam over other exams.

4. Speaking -- Read Aloud -- you will have 30sec to quick read the given text after which the recording starts. Ensure you open you mouth (practise by reading at least 100 tongue twisters on a daily basis until your exam date). If by any chance you mis-read the word in a sentence, DO NOT TRY to correct yourself by reading it back. This is vital for your scoring.

b) Repeat sentence : Try to use the notepad and write the first letter of every word that you hear. Say for example, Hi How are you. You should write quickly H H R Y. This would help you to repeat the sentence without missing anything. Remember DO NOT fumble or try to correct yourself while repeating the sentence. In both the module and through the exam, you better CLICK NEXT as soon as you are done either writing or recording your answer. I have followed this until the end, despite of doing it I had only 30 sec for the last 4 questions of my reading module and i lost marks in reading else would have scored the max. So it is very very crucial to adhere to this practise

C) Graph : Just take this section easy, by just describing 2 main points from the image/graph you see. To my surprise, there was a video that was played to describe a situation and i was awestruck at that question. I quickly regained my senses and use the notepad to scribble the inputs quickly and then read out the points accordingly. 

D) Retell lecture: : Focus on the speech, make notes on your notepad. And read out at a normal pace. You got 40 sec to record your answer.

E) Simple and short answer : : This would be mostly general questions, i have a set of these that i got from the internet. Even if you don't know, just don't sit there doing nothing. Just utter some word which the AI will record.

F) Summarizing passage in one sentence : The tough time consuming element of the writing section. You need to highlight the words, points using the notepad and just write your first impression in the box and try to ensure that the grammar and needed punctuations are intact.

G)Essay writing: : Ref. to Dylanaung.blogspot.my for the list of essays that appeared so far until 2015 if not wrong. This would give you an idea on what to write and how to present your thought process. It would be impossible to memorize so better get a feel off it and let it go :laugh:

Remember you would need only 200-300 words. I wrote 380 words in 18 mins and had only 2mins left to redo it to 299 words. It took me 8 minutes to draft this response to this point without a proof reading.:horn:

H)H) Reading items : -: Time consuming section, move on as swift as you can. :fencing:

I)Reorder paragraphs: It was confusing initially, but got a grip of it as i have managed to calm myself down. Maintaining a constant focus and attention drains you a lot quicker than sitting at a PC and reading the news and casually browsing. As i said earlier i was running short of time for the last 4 reading questions in this section. 

BREAK --- a 10 min, break is given by PTE. I planned not to take this break, but the exam was so hectic, i needed a break, drank water, do some breathing exercise and was back in at the 8th minute to resume the exam. 

I)Listening: Again make notes on your notepad and write the major points that you think are the gist of the lecture. 

Multiple choice questions, be careful while reading the question, look for a NOT in the question. You would lose marks if you prefer a selective brisk reading of the question in this section. 

J) Recording:  Be ready with your cursor in the "to be filled space" and follow the lecture and immediately fill in, even if you write it in short it would be OK as you will have time to recheck before clicking next.

K)  Use this link to practise the listening items. I got a hold of it in the last two days of my practise, so could only do 37 exercises off the list but it will help you a lot with your practise for the last 4-5 questions in the exam. Listen to the voice, while writing down the first letter of every word uttered.

Good luck guys. This is possible and easy to get through.*


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

aman365 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply PR under 236111 and needs to understand the process.
> 
> ...


Hello Aman, 

I quickly drafted the process in my response. @ Seniors, please correct me if deemed wrong with the process below.

1. Go to skillselect portal and do a quick assessment for skilled based migration (visa subclass 189)
2. Go to ACS portal and pick the appropriate category of SOL your skill fall under.
3. Take the English test either PTE/IELTS
4. Once you get scores above 7 then proceed with ACS assessment which needs you to submit service letters (ref. to ACS portal for samples)with roles/responsibilities mentioned by your employer on their letterhead, which none of the big MNC's in India do.. Alternatively,you can get your supervisor sign off on a white paper with roles/responsibilities mentioned with his name, email, phone mentioned. You need to get this document certified as TRUE COPY by a notary in your country of residence.
5. Do the same for your Bachelor degree with all the transcripts. Once ACS responds with the outcome and if the mentioned that you are eligible for migration under visa SC189.
6. Once you have all these, go to skillselect portal and submit a EOI.They have two rounds of invitations on every 1st and 3rd Wednesday of every month.Normally anyone with 65 above in IT gets invite
7. Once you get the invite, file the visa, add all the supporting documents (color scans ref to list at the end of the page) apply for Police clearance from your residence country and your domicile country (anything above 12months needs a PCC) and upload it to your application.
8. You need Medicals done too, attach it too.
9. Once the case officer contacts you (mostly within 90days) you would either get the grant (visa) with a initial entry date (IED -- to enter australia to get your visa validated) or they can ask you for more documents


Here are the documents that forumers uploaded (All color scanned):
- Secondary School Certificate (Birth proof)
- Passport Front page only
- ACS assessment
- Employment references in the company letterhead signed by either
reporting manager
- Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
- PTE report
- Form 80
- Form 1221
- PCC
- ITRs of last 3 years

For family:
Wife:
- Secondary School Certificate (Birth proof)
- Passport Front Page
- IELTS report
- Marriage Certificate
- Form 80
- Form 1221
- India PCC

Son:
- Passport
- Birth certificate

Good luck


----------



## aman365 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks brother for the information, I want to get my employer reference letter now.
If I will share my ref. letter can you check and give your feedback so I can send this to ACS for skill assessment. Meanwhile I will start my PTE exam preparation.


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

aman365 said:


> Thanks brother for the information, I want to get my employer reference letter now.
> If I will share my ref. letter can you check and give your feedback so I can send this to ACS for skill assessment. Meanwhile I will start my PTE exam preparation.


Sure, while/before you draft your reference letter, kindly take time to understand the requirement thoroughly. 

Link *ACS Assessment guide for Applicants*

Link *Sample Reference letter. Ensure all of the critical parameters are covered.*

Link *Description of Employment Duties*

Ref. to page no. 19 to digest the duties and get the reference letters accordingly from your organization. 

Please be patient, as you cannot sort everything at a time, follow one step at a time method :second:

Good luck.


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Husaminbox,

Many thanks for your comprehensive analysis with regards to PTE exam and PR processing.

I have just completed by ACS assessment and it came positive.(Result came positive in just 8 working days)

I have my exam slot on March 6th. i.e in 2 weeks from now.

Below are my PTE results in first and second attempts. Could you please help me out to improve my lacking areas. Thanks a ton in advance 

PTE - 1st attempt
Listening---61
Reading---45
Speaking-- 61
Writing---59
Enabling Skills :
Grammer : 67
Oral Fluency :59
Pronunciation : 44
Spelling : 46
Vocabulary : 61
Communicative Skills : 51
PTE - 2nd attempt
Listening---58
Reading---52
Speaking-- 41
Writing---66
Enabling Skills :
Grammer : 78
Oral Fluency :35
Pronunciation : 35
Spelling : 20
Vocabulary : 50
Communicative Skills : 53


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Husaminbox,

Many thanks for your comprehensive analysis with regards to PTE exam and PR processing.

I have just completed by ACS assessment and it came positive.(Result came positive in just 8 working days)

I have my exam slot on March 6th. i.e in 2 weeks from now.

Below are my PTE results in first and second attempts. Could you please help me out to improve my lacking areas. Thanks a ton in advance 

PTE - 1st attempt
Listening---61
Reading---45
Speaking-- 61
Writing---59
Enabling Skills :
Grammer : 67
Oral Fluency :59
Pronunciation : 44
Spelling : 46
Vocabulary : 61
Communicative Skills : 51
PTE - 2nd attempt
Listening---58
Reading---52
Speaking-- 41
Writing---66
Enabling Skills :
Grammer : 78
Oral Fluency :35
Pronunciation : 35
Spelling : 20
Vocabulary : 50
Communicative Skills : 53

Age : 30
Qualification


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Husaminbox,
> 
> Many thanks for your comprehensive analysis with regards to PTE exam and PR processing.
> 
> ...


From your practise results, would I be correct in assuming that you were not attentive and focused on your second test?

If I were you, I would pick each of the area and try to compare with the write up and analysis husaminbox provided and try to use the approach in the practise test and see if it really works for me. It's a known fact that not every approach proves useful to everyone.

Good luck


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Although the chances are rare to get invite for 60 pointers before July, I wanted to know what are the chances for 60 pointers when the year 2017-2018 starts then?


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Although the chances are rare to get invite for 60 pointers before July, I wanted to know what are the chances for 60 pointers when the year 2017-2018 starts then?


In my opinion and after looking at immitracker, I would say you will get it in July, just like me.

I am assuming that you have submitted EOI already.

I am now trying to focus on my job and saving money until July, as I will not get invitation before July. My DOE 5 Feb 2017 with 65 points. 

Perhaps I will start my medicals and PCC in June, and save ( I still do not know how ! ) a whopping $6000 for visa!


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

azir said:


> In my opinion and after looking at immitracker, I would say you will get it in July, just like me.
> 
> I am assuming that you have submitted EOI already.
> 
> ...


65 points in 189 is possible for you, however it'd be in the last round in March if it happens..


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

sapphire28 said:


> 65 points in 189 is possible for you, however it'd be in the last round in March if it happens..


-
I don't think it is possible! Current trend reflects that remaining visas will be consumed by applicants who file 15th January or before


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> I don't think it is possible! Current trend reflects that remaining visas will be consumed by applicants who file 15th January or before


who knows brother! there was a vacation period b/w 23dec-9jan as well..


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

azir said:


> In my opinion and after looking at immitracker, I would say you will get it in July, just like me.
> 
> I am assuming that you have submitted EOI already.
> 
> ...


Wish you all the best. I will submit my EOI in the coming week. Assuming send over 200+ invites, could it not be possible that none of the 60 pointers gets invites as mostly people would be 65ers? In that case I'd need to increase my points?


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

sapphire28 said:


> yousufkhan said:
> 
> 
> > -
> ...


So does it mean that portal is closed for filing EOI too?


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> So does it mean that portal is closed for filing EOI too?


No, you can fill EOI any time, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

azir said:


> No, you can fill EOI any time, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year



Actually I was referring to sapphire28 where he was saying that there is vacation from 23rd Dec to 09 Jan so I have some chance for 27th Jan EOI (27th January). Do you think does vacations increase my chance for 189?? Because if people can file during vacations then I have extremely thin chance


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes people can file during that time


----------



## bhu12045 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi 
I have lodged my EOI on 13 Feb 2017 with following points: 
Age: 28. 30 points
Study 15 points
Stay in Australia: 5 points
PY course 5 points
PTE 10 points

With total of 65 points. I have applied in 263111 computer network engineer. I just want to know how long will it take to get the invitation? 
Appreciate for the help.

Thank you


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

bhu12045 said:


> Hi
> I have lodged my EOI on 13 Feb 2017 with following points:
> Age: 28. 30 points
> Study 15 points
> ...


Bro, I would suggest you to file 190 NSW as well because 263111 has almost reached the ceiling & you have rarest possibility for 189.


----------



## badz2 (Feb 22, 2017)

hi all, i have submitted my eoi last nov 2016 and i am now standing with 60 points. i am aware that getting invited with that points for this fiscal year is impossible. I have seen posts here saying that 60 pointers most likely get their ITAs by next fiscal year. Is that a fact?how does it work?does it mean that they will invite all those at 60 and above at first round of invitations by next fiscal year? please enlighten me. thank you.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

badz2 said:


> hi all, i have submitted my eoi last nov 2016 and i am now standing with 60 points. i am aware that getting invited with that points for this fiscal year is impossible. I have seen posts here saying that 60 pointers most likely get their ITAs by next fiscal year. Is that a fact?how does it work?does it mean that they will invite all those at 60 and above at first round of invitations by next fiscal year? please enlighten me. thank you.


It is not a fact, but high possibility.

However, Imagine situation wherein from now on until July there will be high number of 65 and 70 and 75 pointers, then your chances will be lower. 

Try to do PTE again and score if you have enough $, time and patience hehe

I had my limit of $1000 for PTE and it is over, still at 10 points for immigration, so I have decided to wait until July and save all the $ I can, 

I will still need to pay close to $6000 when invited ...(me and spouse)


----------



## flashgear (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi all,

Wondering you can advise, I have my MCSE:Mobility and want to apply on a Computer System and Network Engineer 263111

Do I need to do an RPL? I have 7 years work experience in the above field. MCSE is seen as a diploma. I have no other degree's etc

Do I still need to do an RPL? 

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

Anyone ELSE got the invite? :rockon:


----------



## luiz.roth (Sep 6, 2016)

I didn't receive, but it is not so clear following myimmitracker the cutoff for 65 pointers. Is January 13th the last one invited? 

Cheers!



husaminbox said:


> Anyone ELSE got the invite? :rockon:


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

luiz.roth said:


> I didn't receive, but it is not so clear following myimmitracker the cutoff for 65 pointers. Is January 13th the last one invited?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Or even later date as everyone don't put case on immitracker & some people also don't update it. Hope are alive that I might have a chance.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

we will know for sure by next week when they publish results of 1st march invitation round. 

There are 144 invites left, 50 were invited on 1st march. Hopefully EOIs with dates until end of Jan will be cleared....


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank God! I got my ACS +ve today.

I am submitting my EOI with 70 points for 189 Category and 75 points for 190 Category.

Can you please advise on my chances of getting invitation in the coming rounds.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Thank God! I got my ACS +ve today.
> 
> I am submitting my EOI with 70 points for 189 Category and 75 points for 190 Category.
> 
> Can you please advise on my chances of getting invitation in the coming rounds.


Are you applying for 263111 code?

Submit for 189 visa...you will mostly get invite... You can submit a separate one for 190...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello seniors!! simple question... please help

ACS grants me work exp before ICT Diploma completion date?


My work exp:

02/2004 - 06/2005 (1,4yrs) 
Employer 1

06/2005 - 11/2007 (2,5yrs) 
Employer 2

01/2008 - 07/2010 (2,6yrs) 
Employer 3

08/2010 - 10/2012 (2,2yrs) 
Employer 4

10/2012 - 11/2014 (2,1yrs) 
Employer 5

Diploma major ICT in computing acquired in 08/2014. 

01/2015 - 03/2017 (2,2yrs)
Employer 6


----------



## luiz.roth (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey man,I did my process using an agent but I studied by myself previously. They usually consider the experience only before the graduation is finished. In this case will be after 08/2014. During my assessment occurred this, I was working since 2006 in my field, but the experience valid to immigration points is only valid after my graduation conclusion (my case was 2011). Seeing your case probably you will have (2,2yrs) to add in your points during you EOI, otherwise if you did not work before you wont have this additional points. 

You must get the letters since your first employer, because sometimes it helps in your diploma assessment to be considered a bachelor.

Cheers!



mrIgor said:


> Hello seniors!! simple question... please help
> 
> ACS grants me work exp before ICT Diploma completion date?
> 
> ...


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

luiz.roth said:


> Hey man,I did my process using an agent but I studied by myself previously. They usually consider the experience only before the graduation is finished. In this case will be after 08/2014. During my assessment occurred this, I was working since 2006 in my field, but the experience valid to immigration points is only valid after my graduation conclusion (my case was 2011). Seeing your case probably you will have (2,2yrs) to add in your points during you EOI, otherwise if you did not work before you wont have this additional points.
> 
> You must get the letters since your first employer, because sometimes it helps in your diploma assessment to be considered a bachelor.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey man, thank you for taking your time on answering the question.

Wanted to point out that "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" will be determined on the earliest date that both the relevant work experience and the qualifications are completed.

my points are going to be as of 10/2012 (employer 5)?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Thank God! I got my ACS +ve today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

my points are going to be as of 10/2012 (employer 5)?

My work exp:

02/2004 - 06/2005 (1,4yrs) 
Employer 1

06/2005 - 11/2007 (2,5yrs) 
Employer 2

01/2008 - 07/2010 (2,6yrs) 
Employer 3

08/2010 - 10/2012 (2,2yrs) 
Employer 4

10/2012 - 11/2014 (2,1yrs) 
Employer 5

Diploma major ICT in computing acquired in 08/2014. 

01/2015 - 03/2017 (2,2yrs)
Employer 6

Please help


----------



## luiz.roth (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Igor, maybe they consider more time experience. The best solution is to prepare your documents and send to them because some cases are different. I the optimist scenario your can consider this last outcome (points are going to be as of 10/2012 (employer 5)), and in the pessimistic my previous suggestion. I would recommend to apply for the assessment getting all the documents that they instruct. 

In my case I even had Post Graduation in my field and they considered only after my post graduation conclusion. It is not so black and write the procedure, because our country has some standards that they may consider in a lower degree than the Australian Education and experience. Because this comparison I would recommend to apply and see the real outcome. 



mrIgor said:


> my points are going to be as of 10/2012 (employer 5)?
> 
> My work exp:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey guys, I had submitted my EOI for 263111 for 189 and 190 visa on 06th feb 2017. 
I have 65 points for 189, and 70 with state nomination in 190.
Any idea when I might be getting an invite guys ??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

Mandy4995 said:


> Hey guys, I had submitted my EOI for 263111 for 189 and 190 visa on 06th feb 2017.
> I have 65 points for 189, and 70 with state nomination in 190.
> Any idea when I might be getting an invite guys ??
> 
> ...




3rd round of march if it moves to Feb else in June


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

sapphire28 said:


> 3rd round of march if it moves to Feb else in June
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for the info. Any idea about 190 visa for NSW state ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

sapphire28 said:


> 3rd round of march if it moves to Feb else in June
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So there is possibility that it may reached end of January as my DOE is on 29th January 2017. I am expecting in last round of March....hopes are alive!


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> So there is possibility that it may reached end of January as my DOE is on 29th January 2017. I am expecting in last round of March....hopes are alive![/
> 
> You should get it in any case is what I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

*NSW SS Draw*

Hi, when does the NSW state sponsorship draw happen usually? Is there a specific time interval or definitive dates each month? When was the last draw and when will be the next?

Thank you.


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

sudhaeci said:


> Hi, when does the NSW state sponsorship draw happen usually? Is there a specific time interval or definitive dates each month? When was the last draw and when will be the next?
> 
> Thank you.


you should ask it in NSW thread. anyways there's no draw as such, they send invites based on state-requirement and score ranking.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sudhaeci said:


> Hi, when does the NSW state sponsorship draw happen usually? Is there a specific time interval or definitive dates each month? When was the last draw and when will be the next?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




No draws, they send whenever they send.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tihenry (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI for visa 189 with 75 points today for Occupation code 263111.
Will I get my visa before July or will I have to wait till the next fiscal year??


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

tihenry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for visa 189 with 75 points today for Occupation code 263111.
> Will I get my visa before July or will I have to wait till the next fiscal year??


You will sure get in next round scheduled on 15th March


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

tihenry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for visa 189 with 75 points today for Occupation code 263111.
> Will I get my visa before July or will I have to wait till the next fiscal year??


Hello Henry,

It's subjective as it depends on the documentation you have it at hand readily available and front loaded during visa lodge. If the CO has nothing to seek clarification from you, no extra documents needed, then you can expect a direct grant within 3 months from the visa lodge date.

Hope this helps


----------



## tihenry (Feb 14, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> You will sure get in next round scheduled on 15th March


Oh... that sounds great!! Thanks. Hope all of us get our EOIs :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tihenry (Feb 14, 2017)

husaminbox said:


> Hello Henry,
> 
> It's subjective as it depends on the documentation you have it at hand readily available and front loaded during visa lodge. If the CO has nothing to seek clarification from you, no extra documents needed, then you can expect a direct grant within 3 months from the visa lodge date.
> 
> Hope this helps


I had actually meant my Invite, my bad  but yeah, I'll get my docs ready before visa lodge :thumb:


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

husaminbox said:


> Hello Henry,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could you also confirm what is the best time to do medical . Should it be before CO assigned or after CO is assigned considering if all the other documents are loaded upfront and correct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

> Could you also confirm what is the best time to do medical . Should it be before CO assigned or after CO is assigned considering if all the other documents are loaded upfront and correct.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, you must follow this thread as it will answer all your queries:-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats#/topics/1227801?page=7


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Results updated on website. Last invitation for 2631 given at 12:04 AM on 18/01/2017


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> Results updated on website. Last invitation for 2631 given at 12:04 AM on 18/01/2017


And last round for this fiscal year will be on 15th

Only 44 invitations left until it reaches occupation ceiling


----------



## tihenry (Feb 14, 2017)

azir said:


> And last round for this fiscal year will be on 15th
> 
> Only 44 invitations left until it reaches occupation ceiling


Oh!! only 44 left. I had applied with 75 points last week only. Will they take it into consideration for Mar 15th round?


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

azir said:


> And last round for this fiscal year will be on 15th
> 
> Only 44 invitations left until it reaches occupation ceiling


-

It will if they give invitation in next round for 2631.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

tihenry said:


> Oh!! only 44 left. I had applied with 75 points last week only. Will they take it into consideration for Mar 15th round?


With 75 yes you will get it


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

azir said:


> With 75 yes you will get it


Bro, I have 65 points. I wish I have 75 points


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> Bro, I have 65 points. I wish I have 75 points


Same here, I have 65 points. Never mind, we will get it in July

Save $ as much as you can now hahaha


----------



## tihenry (Feb 14, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> Bro, I have 65 points. I wish I have 75 points


My points are similar to yours bro, except the IELTS. I took the PTE. Hope you get it in this round. 
I have been following this thread lately and I really do hope all of us on this thread get the Invite soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

OH only 44 left!!!

What are my chances with 70 points submitted on 5th feb 2017.


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> OH only 44 left!!!
> 
> What are my chances with 70 points submitted on 5th feb 2017.


What is that means only 44 left ?

There will no invitations any more ? 

CAn some one please explain on this?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> OH only 44 left!!!
> 
> What are my chances with 70 points submitted on 5th feb 2017.




You should've received it in mid Feb round if you were at with 70 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

My bad.... actually I submitted on 5th March 2017.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

azir said:


> Same here, I have 65 points. Never mind, we will get it in July
> 
> Save $ as much as you can now hahaha


Hahaha 

My marital status might also change in the meantime so I need extra $$ for applying for visa & expenses in Australia.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

tihenry said:


> My points are similar to yours bro, except the IELTS. I took the PTE. Hope you get it in this round.
> I have been following this thread lately and I really do hope all of us on this thread get the Invite soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Bro, thankyou so much for your wish. Wish you all the best in life


----------



## rockyNW (Nov 20, 2016)

The trend indicates the cutoff for next round may be 1st week of feb for 263111.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

rockyNW said:


> The trend indicates the cutoff for next round may be 1st week of feb for 263111.



Is that applicable even if you have more than 65 points, 70 to be precise.


----------



## amaturrr (Feb 6, 2017)

I have 60 points for 189 visa and 65 (including ss) for 190. Looks like even if I improve my PTE score point to 20 there is no advantage in 189 for this year cause looks like only 44 invites left for 263111 for march 15th round.

My question is what are my chances for NSW 190 EOI if I improve my PTE score to 20 from 10 and update EOI for NSW 190 with 75 points (including SS) . 

Is there anyone who applied for NSW with 70 points (including ss) or more and got approved or got nominated.

Please guide me about NSW 190 visa processing , i have already checked out NSW thread but couldn't find anything related to 263111 or how may points required for stream 2 and also what are the cutoff points (including SS) to be considered for stream 2 or alteast what is the good score for 263111 for NSW for fast nomination and approval. currently i have 65 (including ss) for NSW, retaking PTE exam to increase that to 75.


----------------------------------
PTE EXAM date: 11th march 2017 7:00pm
result date: 12th march 2017 1:30pm
First Attempt: 
Listening: 81
Reading: 79
Speaking: 90
Writing: 77
__________________
ANZCO: 263111
Age: 30 Points; IELTS: 10 Points; Education:15 Points; Experience: 5 Points 
-
ACS +ve: 14th February 2017
PTE EXAM result(First attempt): 12th March 2017
EOI Visa 189 (Submitted): 12th March 2017 - 60 Points (no hope even if I improve PTE score)
EOI Visa 190 (Submitted): 12th March 2017 - 65 Points
Invite: Awaited
-


----------



## dinesh82 (Mar 14, 2017)

Mine i submitted the EOI for 190 NSW with 60 points. Any idea when will I be my luck? 


PTE-A : 1st attempt : below all 65
IELTS 2 attempts : all 7 except reading 6.5
IELTS : 08 Apr 2017 : Planned
ACS : Network and Systems Engineer 261111
ACS Submitted: 31/01/2017
ACS Positive: 28/02/2017
Age : 25 Exp : 15 PTE : 0 Education 15 State: 5 = 60
EOI 190 Submitted with NSW state sponsorship: 06/03/2017 with 60 Points for NSW


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

dinesh82 said:


> Mine i submitted the EOI for 190 NSW with 60 points. Any idea when will I be my luck?
> 
> 
> PTE-A : 1st attempt : below all 65
> ...




They'll never invite you unless you've at least proficient English score. Appear for PTE and go for a 189 next time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

What are they chances of getting the ITA for 70 pointers now for this occupation?


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> What are they chances of getting the ITA for 70 pointers now for this occupation?


We will have to wait n watch as there seems to be only 44 invitations left to reach the ceiling for our occupation.

My points are same as yours and I have also posted the same question in the morning but no answers.


Our best option is to have patience and keep faith.


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> We will have to wait n watch as there seems to be only 44 invitations left to reach the ceiling for our occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




70 will get through easily, there will be very few 65 scorers making it in this round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

sapphire28 said:


> 70 will get through easily, there will be very few 65 scorers making it in this round.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> ...


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> We will have to wait n watch as there seems to be only 44 invitations left to reach the ceiling for our occupation.
> 
> My points are same as yours and I have also posted the same question in the morning but no answers.
> 
> ...


Best of luck to all of us! ray:


----------



## sunilece10 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Team,

I want to apply for 263111 Code. 

I have 
(1) Bachelors of Technology(B.tech) in Electronics and Communications Engineering - 2010 passed out.
(2) 6.5 years of experience in Network,Network security and Information Security.

Whether i need to submit RPL or no need ? 

I came to know that we need to submit Form 16 and ITR returns documents of all the professional years... is it really required ? Can you kindly provide what documents i need to collect ? 

Thanks


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

Invited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

Alhumdulillah I am also invited.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/smile.gif


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

sapphire28 said:


> Invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you share your points and date of EOi please


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Alhumdulillah I am also invited.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/smile.gif


Can you share your points and date of EOi please


----------



## luiz.roth (Sep 6, 2016)

Congrats guys! Seeing your signature you were with 70 points. Is there someone with 65 points in this round invited too?

Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

congrats to all invited guys


----------



## khandker_imran (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello
I have 3 years of experience as a Network operations center (NOC) engineer and a BSc. in electrical and electronics engineering (4 Ys). I am not sure about they will consider my degree and experience are (263111) ICT major/Minor and closely related or not. Is there anyone who is already got a positive assessment with BSc. in EEE? This are the courses that I have covered in my BSc:

Structured programming
Digital logic design
Signals and logic systems
Electromagnetic field and waves
Digital signal processing 
Telecommunication engineering 
Engineering and professional ethics
Computer networks
Switchgear and protective relays
Control system
Industrial management
Microprocessor and interfacing
Semiconductor devices
RF and microwave engineering 
Wireless ad mobile communications
And also:
Electrical circuits 1
Electrical circuits 2
Electronics circuits 1
Electronics circuits 2
Electrical machines fundamentals
Synchronous machines and power systems
Numerical technics in engineering 
Electrical measurement and instruments 
Electronic property of materials
Power station
Renewable energy 
Industrial training


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Can you share your points and date of EOi please


refer to my signature


----------



## JakMa (Dec 11, 2016)

Invited with 65 points, DOE 1/24/2017.
Thanks


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations to those who got invite.please update immitracker as well as mention your EOi date and points when you post to help the rest.thanks a lot


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone with 28th or 29th Jan EOi with 65 points who got invited please comment


----------



## aman365 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi!
I am looking for little help, if anyone can guide me for writing Employer letter which is mapped with 263111 ANZSCO Descriptions.
I have already written it but there are 2-3 points left from ANZSCO description.

Also if anyone can suggest if it is necessary to put all 8 points? I am left with 1st and 6th.
(Refer below points)

1 analyzing, developing, interpreting and evaluating complex system design and architecture specifications, data models and diagrams in the development, configuration, and integration of computer systems 

2 researching, analyzing, evaluating and monitoring network infrastructure to ensure networks are configured to operate at optimal performance

3 assessing and recommending improvements to network operations and integrated hardware, software, communications and operating systems 

4 providing specialist skills in supporting and troubleshooting network problems and emergencies 

5 installing, configuring, testing, maintaining and administering new and upgraded networks, software database applications, servers and workstations

6 providing network programming in support of specific business needs and requirements

7 preparing and maintaining procedures and documentation for network inventory, and recording diagnosis and resolution of network faults, enhancements and modifications to networks, and maintenance instructions 

8 monitoring network traffic, and activity, capacity and usage to ensure continued integrity and optimal network performance

If one of you can guide me, I will be very great-full.


Thanks 
Aman


----------



## aman365 (Dec 5, 2016)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Best of luck to all of us! ray:





Hi!
I am looking for little help, if anyone can guide me for writing Employer letter which is mapped with 263111 ANZSCO Descriptions.
I have already written it but there are 2-3 points left from ANZSCO description.

Also if anyone can suggest if it is necessary to put all 8 points? I am left with 1st and 6th.
(Refer below points)

1 analyzing, developing, interpreting and evaluating complex system design and architecture specifications, data models and diagrams in the development, configuration, and integration of computer systems 

2 researching, analyzing, evaluating and monitoring network infrastructure to ensure networks are configured to operate at optimal performance

3 assessing and recommending improvements to network operations and integrated hardware, software, communications and operating systems 

4 providing specialist skills in supporting and troubleshooting network problems and emergencies 

5 installing, configuring, testing, maintaining and administering new and upgraded networks, software database applications, servers and workstations

6 providing network programming in support of specific business needs and requirements

7 preparing and maintaining procedures and documentation for network inventory, and recording diagnosis and resolution of network faults, enhancements and modifications to networks, and maintenance instructions 

8 monitoring network traffic, and activity, capacity and usage to ensure continued integrity and optimal network performance

If one of you can guide me, I will be very great-full.


Thanks 
Aman


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

It seems that until 3rd Feb 65 pointers were invited


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

azir said:


> It seems that until 3rd Feb 65 pointers were invited


What is your data source please share the link.i f you are referring to khanb showing invited based on EOi of 3 Rd March in immitracker then it seems to be an immitracker error where it has updates status to invited by error automatically. So the mostly credible date based on immitracker seems to be 24th Jan EOi updated


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> What is your data source please share the link.i f you are referring to khanb showing invited based on EOi of 3 Rd March in immitracker then it seems to be an immitracker error where it has updates status to invited by error automatically. So the mostly credible date based on immitracker seems to be 24th Jan EOi updated


Ya bro was looking at immitracker. There is also 29 Jan claiming as invited. 
My EOI is on 5th and I confirm - Not invited lol


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

azir said:


> Ya bro was looking at immitracker. There is also 29 Jan claiming as invited.
> My EOI is on 5th and I confirm - Not invited lol


It's funny what happens to immitracker on invitation round dates.else it's a great tools for us.all.hope people update their status or share here with equal excitement to calm our nerves.this job code will ne closed for the year as all pending 44 places will be invited in this round .


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

azir said:


> It seems that until 3rd Feb 65 pointers were invited


So, 2631 and 2339 are the 1st one to hit the 189 ceiling tonight. No more 189 invite for us this year


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

azir said:


> Ya bro was looking at immitracker. There is also 29 Jan claiming as invited.
> My EOI is on 5th and I confirm - Not invited lol


The 29th Jan one is not yet updated on the tracker as I checked just now.how did you know he is claiming.is that on another thread.just curious.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Absolutely agree Vinod. This occupation is closed until July and we have to just wait.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

azir said:


> Absolutely agree Vinod. This occupation is closed until July and we have to just wait.


Or NSW state nomination could be another way out or wait until July as you said.


----------



## luiz.roth (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I checked now and I did receive my invite too. My EOI was on January 25th with 65 points. 

Let's see how they will manage further invites for this occupation until July. It is a lot of time without issuing new invites. Let's see and I hope that everybody receive it too soon. 

Cheers!


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bro,

Even i am on same boat.

I have applied for 190 Visa for SA with 60+5 points for 263111 on March 9th 2017.

Awaiting invitation. Please keep me updated Bro. such that, we can track the timelines easily.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

gaddam1 said:


> Bro,
> 
> Even i am on same boat.
> 
> ...


SA the condition for 263111 is now special conditions apply hence the points have to be 80 .I don't think we can apply with 70 at this point for SA .kindly check on migration.gov.sa and the conditions to apply for this job code please.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone with 28th or 29th Jan EOi or later with 65 points who got invited in this round please comment or update here for our benefit.thanks a lot and congratulations to those invited


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

Sure vinodn007....my eoi doe for 263111 was 3rd feb and i got invited....with 65 points


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

khanb said:


> Sure vinodn007....my eoi doe for 263111 was 3rd feb and i got invited....with 65 points


Thank you for confirming and good luck with your visa and next steps.may you get your grant soon.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> Can you share your points and date of EOi please


Points : 70
EOI Date: 05/03/2017


----------



## Rameshnathan (Sep 28, 2016)

khanb said:


> Sure vinodn007....my eoi doe for 263111 was 3rd feb and i got invited....with 65 points


Hi Khanb..

Thanks for updating us.. Could you advise how did you come to know that you are invited please? Did you have to manually check on the portal or you got an email please? Mine is 2nd of Feb... and am chasing my agent to advise if he received one for me.. 

Regards, Ram...


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Ramesh,

I got an email at 1900 hours IST yesterday from skillselect mentioning that i have been invited with skillselect link mentioned below for me to check official correspondence. After logging on to skillselect i found my official invitation in Pdf format. 
However i would like to advise you to please confirm with your agent whether he has submitted to EOI on the 2nd feb which can be confirmed by logging on to your skillselect account.


----------



## Lermy (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I heard the ceiling for 263111 has been reached. Just want to know if there have been any case where invitations were given after the ceiling was reached. Maybe they increased quota or something?


Thank you


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lermy said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I heard the ceiling for 263111 has been reached. Just want to know if there have been any case where invitations were given after the ceiling was reached. Maybe they increased quota or something?
> 
> ...


I would really doubt if they increase quota for the year and issue invitations.its not impossible but improbable.


----------



## Rameshnathan (Sep 28, 2016)

khanb said:


> Hi Ramesh,
> 
> I got an email at 1900 hours IST yesterday from skillselect mentioning that i have been invited with skillselect link mentioned below for me to check official correspondence. After logging on to skillselect i found my official invitation in Pdf format.
> However i would like to advise you to please confirm with your agent whether he has submitted to EOI on the 2nd feb which can be confirmed by logging on to your skillselect account.


Thanks Khanb..

Though, it was 2nd of Feb for us, it appeared to be 3rd for Oz.. but still lost it.. I am going to lose 5 points by end of this month for my age.. 

@All, do we have any idea if they will consider 60 points in next fiscal year please?


----------



## khanb (Jan 31, 2017)

No they wont consider it...u can gain points by bettering ur pte score


----------



## Lermy (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello Guys,

for us that we are still waiting for invite, what are our chances for July? Will 263111 still on the list? or they change frequently?


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

I believe it would still be on SOL list but won't there be any invite before July? I understand there hasn't been any 190 invite from NSW recently but do you think there won't be any before July? When was the last 263111 invite?

Thanks.


----------



## megafunz (Mar 9, 2017)

*Expected ITA for 189 60 Pts*

Hi Guys,

Is there any possibility for invite before July end of month for the below category? Though I'm preparing to score 80+ in PTE, but any chance for next year quota?

Skill code: 263111
Points: 60
EOI for 189: 10 March 2017

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

megafunz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any possibility for invite before July end of month for the below category? Though I'm preparing to score 80+ in PTE, but any chance for next year quota?
> 
> ...


With 60 points you have long way to go because this whole year I believe they didn't send any invitation for 60 points. Better to increase points by PTE to get in July rounds.


----------



## megafunz (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes, they haven't sent out any invitation from September 2016 for 60 points. But even in last year trend it was only till Aug mid they were sending invite for 60. Does it mean 60 pts will be invited at the start of the year?


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

megafunz said:


> Yes, they haven't sent out any invitation from September 2016 for 60 points. But even in last year trend it was only till Aug mid they were sending invite for 60. Does it mean 60 pts will be invited at the start of the year?


It depends upon the quota for next year they open. However, even if they start with 60 points, still you have long way to go as you have submitted EOI in March so you might have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

I am also a 60 pointer, waiting since 7th september 2016..


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

I am about to fill EOI with 70 points for 263111 occupation code and it does not look like that there will be any invite in this FY. It is not clear whether this profession will remain in next FY SOL. Can I apply for 190 visa simultaneously. Need your advice regarding 190 visa submission. Just making sure to keep maximum chances in hand


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

falcon22 said:


> I am about to fill EOI with 70 points for 263111 occupation code and it does not look like that there will be any invite in this FY. It is not clear whether this profession will remain in next FY SOL. Can I apply for 190 visa simultaneously. Need your advice regarding 190 visa submission. Just making sure to keep maximum chances in hand


Do the 190 as well and then if the occupation opens in July I am sure with 70 points you will get the invite


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

falcon22 said:


> I am about to fill EOI with 70 points for 263111 occupation code and it does not look like that there will be any invite in this FY. It is not clear whether this profession will remain in next FY SOL. Can I apply for 190 visa simultaneously. Need your advice regarding 190 visa submission. Just making sure to keep maximum chances in hand




Hi Friend, whats your points breakdown?

Go ahead and apply now. I've applied on 19 Sep with 60 points and NSW 60+5. Currently preparing to improve score in language to increase more points... by the way I am also in KSA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

*Help*

I have a question, what will happen if a person is unable to upload any documents within 60 days of Invitation to apply. And to add more , he is from 263111 category, which is already going to shut down ....

_*
ANZSCO Code: 263111 NETWORK ENGINEER
EOI : 21/01/2017
189: 70 
190: 70+5 (NSW)
Invitation: 1st Feb 2017 :flame:
Indian PCC received: 17 March 2017
Australian PCC received : Still Waiting 
Medicals : Not done yet...
Visa lodged : ???*_


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

prashant_wase said:


> I have a question, what will happen if a person is unable to upload any documents within 60 days of Invitation to apply. And to add more , he is from 263111 category, which is already going to shut down ....
> 
> _*
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 NETWORK ENGINEER
> ...


You need to first lodge visa and pay fees before that you can't upload documents.second if you don't lodge in 60 days then invite expires.third if you lodged but unable to upload all docs then CO will send you an email asking to upload pending docs and give you 28 days.hope that clarifies.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification, my agent is out of reach since a month, can u guide me how to do a medical. I mean which hospitals do medicals for Australian immigration. Is there any site, I can refer to. I stay in Mumbai...it's a serious issue now...

*ANZSCO Code: 263111 NETWORK ENGINEER
EOI : 21/01/2017
189: 70 
190: 70+5 (NSW)
Invitation: 1st Feb 2017 
Indian PCC received: 17 March 2017
Australian PCC received : Still Waiting 
Medicals : Not done yet...
Visa lodged : ??

*


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

prashant_wase said:


> Thanks for the clarification, my agent is out of reach since a month, can u guide me how to do a medical. I mean which hospitals do medicals for Australian immigration. Is there any site, I can refer to. I stay in Mumbai...it's a serious issue now...
> 
> *ANZSCO Code: 263111 NETWORK ENGINEER
> EOI : 21/01/2017
> ...


Have you lodged you visa? I will surely help after your response.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> Have you lodged you visa? I will surely help after your response.


No, I want to...but agent is not responding


ANZSCO Code: 263111 NETWORK ENGINEER
EOI : 21/01/2017
189: 70 
190: 70+5 (NSW)
Invitation: 1st Feb 2017 
Indian PCC received: 17 March 2017
Australian PCC received : Still Waiting 
Medicals : Not done yet...
Visa lodged : ???
You need to first lodge visa and pay fees b


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

prashant_wase said:


> No, I want to...but agent is not responding
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 NETWORK ENGINEER
> ...


Do you have access to your skillselect or EOI login.then you can. So it yourself.regarding medicals you can visit the border.gov.au website and search under arranging medicals.it will have instructions.you need to register on E-medical and generate a I'd called HAP I'd.call lilavati hospital Mumbai and book and appointment and carry the hap ID and passport and do your medicals.please spend time on the forum and find the relevant thread and you will find all the details.please note try.and do medicals as close to the visa date as possible as the IED is based on medical or PCC whichever is earlier.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> Do you have access to your skillselect or EOI login.then you can. So it yourself.regarding medicals you can visit the border.gov.au website and search under arranging medicals.it will have instructions.you need to register on E-medical and generate a I'd called HAP I'd.call lilavati hospital Mumbai and book and appointment and carry the hap ID and passport and do your medicals.please spend time on the forum and find the relevant thread and you will find all the details.



Thank you bro, but unfortunately I don't have access to skill select or EOI login...Can I generate HAP ID without the login details ? 


ANZSCO Code: 263111 NETWORK ENGINEER
EOI : 21/01/2017
189: 70 
190: 70+5 (NSW)
Invitation: 1st Feb 2017 
Indian PCC received: 17 March 2017
Australian PCC received : Still Waiting 
Medicals : Not done yet...
Visa lodged : ???


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi,
I'm new hear, u guys r talking bout whether 236111 will be in SOL or not next year, can u guys explain


EOI : 23/02/2017
NSW: 65+5(70)

Is there any chance for me to get invited before July.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

prashant_wase said:


> Thank you bro, but unfortunately I don't have access to skill select or EOI login...Can I generate HAP ID without the login details ?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 NETWORK ENGINEER
> ...


Yes hap ID you can.but are you sure you will be able to get hold of your agent before invitation expires
Yes get all your paper and everything ready if you can before Visa lodgement, it will only expedite your process as then CO won't have to ask you for it. This will save you 1-3 months at least. This includes all PCC in every country as required, Form 80 and Form 1221, etc.<br />
<br />
For Medical, start a new application in ImmiAccount called : My Health Declarations. There answer a bunch of questions for your health and then in the end select full medical and get/generate the Referral Letter from there. The Referral Letter will also contain your HAP ID, which you can then use when you lodge your PR Visa and can mention you have already done your medical by entering the HAP ID.<br />
<br />
A PR medical usually have: <br />
<br />
501 Medical Examination<br />
502 Chest X-ray Examination<br />
707 HIV test<br />
<br />
The medical is valid for one year.<br />
<br />
Edit: And yes take the referral letter and do your medical in your nearest eMedical Centre. https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Pane...pload all your medical online once it's done.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

dillipreddy said:


> Hi,
> I'm new hear, u guys r talking bout whether 236111 will be in SOL or not next year, can u guys explain
> 
> 
> ...


Is your anzco 236111 or 263111?


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes Vinod, it's 236111


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> Yes hap ID you can.but are you sure you will be able to get hold of your agent before the invitation expires?


Yes, I can do nothing, but try.....


ANZSCO Code: 263111 NETWORK ENGINEER
EOI : 21/01/2017
189: 70 
190: 70+5 (NSW)
Invitation: 1st Feb 2017 
Indian PCC received: 17 March 2017
Australian PCC received : Still Waiting 
Medicals : Not done yet...
Visa lodged : ???


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

dillipreddy said:


> Yes Vinod, it's 236111


The occupation is closed for the year for 189 as all invites quota has been sent.you have chances for 190 nsw state nomination.whether the occupation will be on the SOL coming year is hard for anyone to say.we can only wait for that.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Sorry my mistake it's 263111


----------



## sreeneshkamath (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi All,

Seeking your urgent assistance.

my current HR and manager not ready to give the details of roles and responsibilities however got hold of a senior colleague for statutory declaration. My agent has confirmed that there wont be any verification done by acs for employment however they will only check the points.

given that DIBP will do the checks anyone aware what is the process with them? also is there any option i can request them to contact only declarer because the HR and manager already denied however has not provided any reason as to why they are denying it. since this is the case if i submit the statutory declaration i dont want dibp to reach them to check since these guys are not ready to help at all.

Regards,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sreeneshkamath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seeking your urgent assistance.
> 
> ...




You can not tell them who to contact. However, they would usually contact the signee. I am aware of 2 cases where with SD, HR were contacted directly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath (Mar 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You can not tell them who to contact. However, they would usually contact the signee. I am aware of 2 cases where with SD, HR were contacted directly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your kind response. i'm pushing my current employer to give all the possible details however they are denying the roles i've performed. they have asked to re-do the document and re-send however yet to get the inputs as to what they want to re-do. 

Any idea what best could be done at this level? my agent told me to do SD as of now and after ACS to do self declaration stating the issue with management and HR not ready to agree is this is a right approach?

Regards,

Sreenesh:fingerscrossed:


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> The occupation is closed for the year for 189 as all invites quota has been sent.you have chances for 190 nsw state nomination.whether the occupation will be on the SOL coming year is hard for anyone to say.we can only wait for that.



Hi All,

I am little confused in terms of the EOI for NSW, VIC or ALL. I have raised an EOI on 23rd Feb 2017 for ALL States. My first preference will be NSW , followed by VIC and then other states.

May I please know how can I accomplish this? 


Computer Systems & Network Engineer
PTE: 10pts (R87/S87/L72/W82)
Points 189: 65
Points 190: 70
ACS Expiry: 23rd June 2017
Age points Expiring: 27th May 2017


----------



## krishnakumar_duddu (Feb 19, 2017)

*Chances of Invite*

Hi folks,

My points are as below.

Computer Systems & Network Engineer
PTE: 10pts
Age: 30pts
Education: 15pts
Work Experience:5pts
Partner points: 5pts

Total Points 190: 65 + 5 = 70
Total points 189 : 60 (cannot claim for partner points for 189 as the partner skill is not in SOL)

Submitted EOI for NSW. is there a chance I get invite in the next 2-3 months?

Thanks,
Krishna.


----------



## sreeneshkamath (Mar 17, 2017)

It would be better if you go for PTE again and score 20. where you can then concentrate on 189 and you can get through in 4 months.

Hope this helps...


----------



## krishnakumar_duddu (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Sreenesh..  Actually I want to retake the exam and planned to do in a month with good preparation. Meanwhile I wan't to check the trend as the immitracker data is not giving any insight. Looks like many folks are not updating the immitracker


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sreeneshkamath said:


> Thank you for your kind response. i'm pushing my current employer to give all the possible details however they are denying the roles i've performed. they have asked to re-do the document and re-send however yet to get the inputs as to what they want to re-do.
> 
> Any idea what best could be done at this level? my agent told me to do SD as of now and after ACS to do self declaration stating the issue with management and HR not ready to agree is this is a right approach?
> 
> ...



SD and references are equally acceptable, so I would not worry to much - however, as still there is a risk with CO contacting HR, I would align the requirements with HR first and then apply. 

Your agent i guess pushing you for a quick application, sometimes speed is not the best approach.


----------



## Khurram.shehzad (Jul 13, 2015)

By looking at the results of 15th march draw i have checked that 1482 inviatations have been issued till now while occupation ceiling was 1426 for current year. Will they keep on giving seats as this occupation is pro rata since long.


----------



## sreeneshkamath (Mar 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> SD and references are equally acceptable, so I would not worry to much - however, as still there is a risk with CO contacting HR, I would align the requirements with HR first and then apply.
> 
> Your agent i guess pushing you for a quick application, sometimes speed is not the best approach.


Thanks a lot for spending some time on my case. I guess so agent wants to finish off things quite soon. 

i had to reach the Heads of HR's to convince and now am standing with 50% success that was able to get the details of roles and responsibilities from ex- employer. Pushing for the current one.

Regards,

Sreenesh:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sreeneshkamath (Mar 17, 2017)

krishnakumar_duddu said:


> Thanks for the reply Sreenesh..  Actually I want to retake the exam and planned to do in a month with good preparation. Meanwhile I wan't to check the trend as the immitracker data is not giving any insight. Looks like many folks are not updating the immitracker


Looks like every one is busy as we are and trying to hit max to get the things done. Hope you have all your documents handy so when they are required you can submit them in no time. we got our all documents handy apart from verification from Cops & medical. only thing pushing us behind at this time is roles and responsibilities letter from one of the HR.

Got our PTE - 20
age within 30
education - BE in computer science
work experience - 6 years - so all comes together as 70 points. Hope for the best and wish you all the luck to succeed soon on your part as well.

Regards,

Sreenesh


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

I was told 263111 is not being invited anymore!

Is is true?!


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

*Regarding Form 26 & 160*

Can anyone explain me importance of form 26 and 160. I have done medical and reports are also sent to DIBP. Recently I came to know that medical should contain form 26 and 160. I haven't filled those forms. Is it a serious issue? Am I in big trouble?


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

mrIgor said:


> I was told 263111 is not being invited anymore!
> 
> Is is true?!



Hi,

Yes no more invitation will be sent for 189.


"Other Engineering Professionals (2339) and Computer Network Professionals (2631) have exceeded thier ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year."

Please check the below link.

SkillSelect


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

saurabhdu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little confused in terms of the EOI for NSW, VIC or ALL. I have raised an EOI on 23rd Feb 2017 for ALL States. My first preference will be NSW , followed by VIC and then other states.
> 
> ...


It is suggested to have a separate EOI for each state rather than selecting "ANY "
For now VIC is not opened yet. Hopefully they should open in next two weeks or so..


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

Khurram.shehzad said:


> By looking at the results of 15th march draw i have checked that 1482 inviatations have been issued till now while occupation ceiling was 1426 for current year. Will they keep on giving seats as this occupation is pro rata since long.



"Other Engineering Professionals (2339) and Computer Network Professionals (2631) have exceeded thier ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year."

SkillSelect


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

Mandy4995 said:


> Hey guys, I had submitted my EOI for 263111 for 189 and 190 visa on 06th feb 2017.
> I have 65 points for 189, and 70 with state nomination in 190.
> Any idea when I might be getting an invite guys ??
> 
> ...



Hi,

Did you receive 190 NSW invite ??


----------



## gupta.sreenath (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Friends, I have applied EOI on March 22, 2017 with 65 points for computer and networks, when can i get the invitation...


----------



## sreeneshkamath (Mar 17, 2017)

sudharshanam said:


> "Other Engineering Professionals (2339) and Computer Network Professionals (2631) have exceeded thier ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year."
> 
> SkillSelect


This is not true, i saw about 10 people who got it today for 263111 - CNSE - i guess it will still continue. It depends.:flypig:


----------



## pApax (Mar 28, 2017)

sudharshanam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes no more invitation will be sent for 189.
> 
> ...


So when does the 2017-2018 programme year commence? Will the occupation still exist then? I'm still having my bachelor assessed and plan on registering for an EOI within a month.


----------



## gupta.sreenath (Jan 23, 2017)

pApax said:


> So when does the 2017-2018 programme year commence? Will the occupation still exist then? I'm still having my bachelor assessed and plan on registering for an EOI within a month.


Every year July


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

sreeneshkamath said:


> This is not true, i saw about 10 people who got it today for 263111 - CNSE - i guess it will still continue. It depends.:flypig:


May be they have got invitation for 190.
For 189 quota is over for this year. we have to wait till June/July 2017


----------



## pApax (Mar 28, 2017)

Will the occupation still exist or it might be removed? As far as I can tell, it should be flagged before it is removed? Am I correct?


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

sudharshanam said:


> May be they have got invitation for 190.
> For 189 quota is over for this year. we have to wait till June/July 2017


Actually, @sreeneshkamath is correct. An invite really did happen last night for visa 189. And certain people received it already.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Heprex said:


> Actually, @sreeneshkamath is correct. An invite really did happen last night for visa 189. And certain people received it already.


Hi Heprex,

I can see from your signature that you have applied for ACS Appeal.... I have applied for a job code and from 12 yrs of exp 9+ yrs got excluded and 2.9yrs only counted. We have again applied for fresh application with a different job code now ... How are the chances of getting a positive result with less reduction ? Can we appeal for the first result also ?


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Riash said:


> Hi Heprex,
> 
> I can see from your signature that you have applied for ACS Appeal.... I have applied for a job code and from 12 yrs of exp 9+ yrs got excluded and 2.9yrs only counted. We have again applied for fresh application with a different job code now ... How are the chances of getting a positive result with less reduction ? Can we appeal for the first result also ?


Hello,

In my situation, I submitted an appeal application due to my result being AQF Diploma instead of Bachelors Degree. In my first result, I got AQP Diploma majot in computing then they deduct 5 years of my experience, leaving me nothing to claim for overseas exp. Upon submission of appeal, my result become AQF Bachelors Degree major in computing, and deduct 2 years. Before submission, you will be ask why you appeal to the initial result.

If you think you satisfy the conditions of their "Review and Appeal" Policy, it might help. 
You can check here for more details:
https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/8158/Review-and-Appeal-Guide-2014.pdf

Chances will also depend on how you prove your qualifications. If you really think you deserve better result, then submit and have your proofs ready.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

pApax said:


> Will the occupation still exist or it might be removed? As far as I can tell, it should be flagged before it is removed? Am I correct?


Guess so.


----------



## ani.ak.asharma (Mar 8, 2017)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Guys, my experience is 12 years in VOIP/IT Infra, I started into LAN,WAN and gradually moved to Infra, Voice solutions. Can anyone recommend the right code. I am only a diploma holder and did my MBA from Symbiosis ( Distance learning). Though hold Avaya certification, CCNA and CCVP. Working with a top notch product company now..
> 
> My spouse's occup is not in demand & we have been waiting for 3 years, now you guys think, it's good if I apply for ACS assessment, if yes, which code is likely to be correct.
> 
> ...


Hello Vishnu, i share the same profile as yours, have you applied for your skill assessment by any chance.


----------



## ani.ak.asharma (Mar 8, 2017)

engineeroz said:


> Thank you. Yes, I received the grant this morning.
> 
> 263111 has hope and just to highlight again, I am from the VOIP implementation, installation and support field and applied under 263111.
> 
> If anybody requires any help, please feel free to ask. I did not acquire agent services. Best of luck everyone


Hello,

I share the same profile as yours, kindly suggest me what kind of roles and responsibilities you submitted in your skill assessment. Thank you !


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Bros, it will be there for the next FY, However Quota might be reduced, for example from 14xx to 10xx places


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

azir said:


> Bros, it will be there for the next FY, However Quota might be reduced, for example from 14xx to 10xx places




I dont think it will. No reasons. 

At lease no obvious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megafunz (Mar 9, 2017)

azir said:


> Bros, it will be there for the next FY, However Quota might be reduced, for example from 14xx to 10xx places



Any SOL before removal will be flagged first, only then it will be removed over the next financial year.

Considering Code 263111, it is not listed in 2016-17 flagged list, which means it won't be removed for 2017-18 year. 

Quota: It depends on the requirement and openings within Australia. When it comes to this skillset, lot of expats don't really have any experience rather they just apply for systems Engineer position. Overall, the Networking domain openings are still on demand. It's a 50-50 chance for reduction as well increasing the quota. Let's hope for the best as nowadays people from US are heading towards Aus & Canada to get their PR.

Flagged list for 2016-17: https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17

Invitation for 60 points 2631:
- Over the past, people with 60 pts get an invite only in the month of July to August (During the opening quota)
- There are cases who have applied with 60pts in June and got an invite within 18-20 days in July last year. But from August, people with 60 pts are no longer invited due to increased demand.
- This cannot be predicted or forecasted in advance but the policies keep changing every year, sometimes they may invite all pending applicants with 60pts during the opening in July 2017.

It is always suggested to increase your score if there is a way to get your invite sooner!


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks a lot...

This gives some hope for all those who are waiting for next round



megafunz said:


> Any SOL before removal will be flagged first, only then it will be removed over the next financial year.
> 
> Considering Code 263111, it is not listed in 2016-17 flagged list, which means it won't be removed for 2017-18 year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks a lot...

This gives some hope for all those who are waiting for next round



megafunz said:


> Any SOL before removal will be flagged first, only then it will be removed over the next financial year.
> 
> Considering Code 263111, it is not listed in 2016-17 flagged list, which means it won't be removed for 2017-18 year.
> 
> ...


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

May I know what will happen to the EOI applications from this year and and which did not receive an invite till July 2017? Will it be considered for the next year post July 2017? Or do we need to submit a new EOI?


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi, Guys

I have a query, My agent tried to login my Visa today. I have done medicals a week ago and got my HAP id. My agent doesn't know this. When I gave him my HAP id, he entered it after clicking 'YES' in "Health Examination" section. Then it asked HAP ID, he entered my HAP ID,but it showed error, it says: " HAP ID is invalid. It must be up to twenty (20) numbers+optional leading 'H' Can any one help me out where can I get 20 digit HAP id or How should I tell my agent to enter 20 digit HAP id. He got stuck there..


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi all
While I am aware that the occupation ceiling is completed for 263111 code, is there any possibility for getting called in 12th April round coz 1482 invitations were sent against the quota of 1426 this year? 

Is anyone aware of previous occasions when invites were sent even when the quota is filled?


----------



## megafunz (Mar 9, 2017)

Sdara said:


> Hi all
> While I am aware that the occupation ceiling is completed for 263111 code, is there any possibility for getting called in 12th April round coz 1482 invitations were sent against the quota of 1426 this year?
> 
> Is anyone aware of previous occasions when invites were sent even when the quota is filled?


Hi,

This year invite would be sent only for remaining quota which is 46 for points >65. Only next year quota will be opened.

People are heading towards Australia & Canada these days, no chance for invites this year! Do increase your pts as much to get an invite by July as competition will be huge over the upcoming years.

Good luck!


----------



## megafunz (Mar 9, 2017)

yamaha5225 said:


> May I know what will happen to the EOI applications from this year and and which did not receive an invite till July 2017? Will it be considered for the next year post July 2017? Or do we need to submit a new EOI?



Yes you have a chance of getting ITA until 21 March 2019, which means 2yrs from date of EOI, no need to submit again.


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

megafunz said:


> Any SOL before removal will be flagged first, only then it will be removed over the next financial year.
> 
> Considering Code 263111, it is not listed in 2016-17 flagged list, which means it won't be removed for 2017-18 year.
> 
> ...


A relief hearing this.


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know why the yearly quota for some job codes get filled by Feb- March? Is it because there are too many applicants for those skill set and the entire quota is used up, or is it because there are so many open job positions available and the current yearly quota is not sufficient?


----------



## megafunz (Mar 9, 2017)

yamaha5225 said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know why the yearly quota for some job codes get filled by Feb- March? Is it because there are too many applicants for those skill set and the entire quota is used up, or is it because there are so many open job positions available and the current yearly quota is not sufficient?


Hi,
Yes it is because of huge number of applicants. Until 2015-16, applicants count were decent but after changes in US, people started applying for Aus. Problem here is System Engineer designation is given to programmers in certain companies. But the actual role for a System Engineer is entirely different, same applies for Networking profession too. A programmer also tends to 263111 nowadays because of their designation. In the reality, networking openings are still open and that is why this code is not yet flagged.

Good luck!


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

megafunz said:


> Hi,
> Yes it is because of huge number of applicants. Until 2015-16, applicants count were decent but after changes in US, people started applying for Aus. Problem here is System Engineer designation is given to programmers in certain companies. But the actual role for a System Engineer is entirely different, same applies for Networking profession too. A programmer also tends to 263111 nowadays because of their designation. In the reality, networking openings are still open and that is why this code is not yet flagged.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks!! that makes sense


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Any required job experience duration for 190-NSW for 263111? Thanks!


----------



## megafunz (Mar 9, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Any required job experience duration for 190-NSW for 263111? Thanks!


Hi,

There is no such requirement, all you need is the eligibility points to apply for 190, which you can calculate from the below link based on your qualification.

https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php

Good luck!


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

megafunz said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no such requirement, all you need is the eligibility points to apply for 190, which you can calculate from the below link based on your qualification.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

Recently , did nayone receiver NSW(190)invite for occupation code 263111


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

*263111 190 Invite Query*

Hi Everyone,

Please let us know in case someone has received an invite under *190* for the code *263111* in the month of January, February or March 2017

If Yes, Kindly take out a few minutes from your busy schedule and update us all. Most of us are not able to get the tracking details regarding the same.

We need to know the below:

*Your EOI Submission Date
Date of the invite
The state from which you have received it
Total Points Claimed*


Thanks You in anticipation.


*Computer Systems & Network Engineer 263111*
PTE: 10pts (R87/S87/L72/W82)
Points 189: 65
Points 190: 70
*EOI lodged: 23rd Feb 2017*
ACS Expiry: 23rd June 2017 
Age points Expiring: 27th May 2017 
invite: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

saurabhdu said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi there,
I got invite from VIC under 263111 in Feb 2017 applied visa in mid March and got grant on before the month end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

Prit9638 said:


> Hi there,
> I got invite from VIC under 263111 in Feb 2017 applied visa in mid March and got grant on before the month end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Point claimed 60 + 5 for SS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response. Did you apply over SkillSelect or over VIC Website?


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

For SS from VIC you need to apply on both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello,
I have the below query regarding my R&R letters.

I have R&R letters from all three of my previous companies on company letterheads issued by HR. Do I need to arrange past salary slips from all these companies? If so, I think that will be a difficult task. Is there any alternatives for this step?

Thank You


----------



## Khurram.shehzad (Jul 13, 2015)

Prit9638 said:


> Hi there,
> I got invite from VIC under 263111 in Feb 2017 applied visa in mid March and got grant on before the month end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But Victoria website says SS is closed for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer.

Due to a large volume of skilled visa nomination applications received, applications for Information and Communications Technology (ICT) occupations will be closed until 30 June 2017.

How come you got SS, it's really encouraging for other aspirants.


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

Khurram.shehzad said:


> But Victoria website says SS is closed for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I applied long back in July last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Khurram.shehzad said:


> But Victoria website says SS is closed for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> 
> Due to a large volume of skilled visa nomination applications received, applications for Information and Communications Technology (ICT) occupations will be closed until 30 June 2017.
> 
> How come you got SS, it's really encouraging for other aspirants.


Vic closed ICT application on November 2016. all applied before will get nomination.


----------



## manpan18 (Apr 23, 2016)

yamaha5225 said:


> Hello,
> I have the below query regarding my R&R letters.
> 
> I have R&R letters from all three of my previous companies on company letterheads issued by HR. Do I need to arrange past salary slips from all these companies? If so, I think that will be a difficult task. Is there any alternatives for this step?
> ...


Form 16 and/or Offer letter showing the offered salary. Generally salary slips are only required from current employer.


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi All
Can someone kindly revert on below 2 queries for SS 190 for 263111, 
1) Other than Skillselect website, do we have to apply on individual state websites as well? If yes please share the links.
2) In skillselect if you have selected "Any" in state selection, will it have any difference in selection compared to a specific state being selected?

Other unrelated query to SS 190
My PTE score is expected in a weeks time and current score expired on 4th Apr 17 while my EOI is in submitted state. Could there be chances of EOI being rejected/refused? Do I need to withdraw and re-apply or can wait to update my new scores? 

Please assist

Thanks


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

I am 60 pointer, submitted EOI on 7th September 2016 for 263111. It's been more than 7 months and the wait still continues, my hopes are really down and shattering.


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

Submitted EOI in Sep with 60 points for 189??
through out the year draw was for 65 points.. So same thing we can expect for next Financial year as well.
Did You also apply for SS? if yes please share the details.


----------



## megafunz (Mar 9, 2017)

Sdara said:


> Hi All
> Can someone kindly revert on below 2 queries for SS 190 for 263111,
> 1) Other than Skillselect website, do we have to apply on individual state websites as well? If yes please share the links.
> 2) In skillselect if you have selected "Any" in state selection, will it have any difference in selection compared to a specific state being selected?
> ...


Hi,

To answer your questions.
1-> Even for 190, you will have to apply only through Skill Select website.
2-> It is recommended not to choose ANY, coz you may be invited to apply for the state where you may not have much opportunities for your domain. Better choose one as your preferred.

As per skill select, your scores can be within 36 months.. Hence, it should not be a problem for your invite and yes you can update your new scores anytime.

Hope this answers your queries.

Good luck!


----------



## megafunz (Mar 9, 2017)

starcool said:


> I am 60 pointer, submitted EOI on 7th September 2016 for 263111. It's been more than 7 months and the wait still continues, my hopes are really down and shattering.


Hi bro,

60pts were invited only between July & August last year. Applicants for code 263111 increased drastically, hence SS have considered only 65 pts as eligible. Never mind no one will be able to predict if the eligible score will still remain the same or not for 2017-18. Go ahead to improve your PTE score to 79+ if feasible, else you will have to wait to gain experience. In case, if SS calls for 60 pts, you will be the first to get an invite.

Good luck!


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

megafunz said:


> Hi,
> 
> To answer your questions.
> 1-> Even for 190, you will have to apply only through Skill Select website.
> ...


That's answers , thanks much


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

starcool said:


> I am 60 pointer, submitted EOI on 7th September 2016 for 263111. It's been more than 7 months and the wait still continues, my hopes are really down and shattering.


Hi, Did you submit for VIC or NSW SS as well? , Can You share your points breakdown?.
I am also in EOI with 60 points for 263111 60+5 for NsW. due to age factor my points reduced from 65 to 60.
If dont get SS then have to wait it october to get extra points for exp.


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

megafunz said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> 60pts were invited only between July & August last year. Applicants for code 263111 increased drastically, hence SS have considered only 65 pts as eligible. Never mind no one will be able to predict if the eligible score will still remain the same or not for 2017-18. Go ahead to improve your PTE score to 79+ if feasible, else you will have to wait to gain experience. In case, if SS calls for 60 pts, you will be the first to get an invite.
> 
> Good luck!


July is the last ray of my hope, Coz in 2016 same thing happened. EOIs submitted before July 21st were all got invites by August 2016.

Hope the good thing happens.


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Hi, Did you submit for VIC or NSW SS as well? , Can You share your points breakdown?.
> I am also in EOI with 60 points for 263111 60+5 for NsW. due to age factor my points reduced from 65 to 60.
> If dont get SS then have to wait it october to get extra points for exp.


No... I haven't applied for VIC or NSW, i have Submitted EOI only for 189 class.


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

megafunz said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> 60pts were invited only between July & August last year. Applicants for code 263111 increased drastically, hence SS have considered only 65 pts as eligible. Never mind no one will be able to predict if the eligible score will still remain the same or not for 2017-18. Go ahead to improve your PTE score to 79+ if feasible, else you will have to wait to gain experience. In case, if SS calls for 60 pts, you will be the first to get an invite.
> 
> Good luck!


I have submitted EOI with 60 points only for 189 Visa, not applied in 190 class.


----------



## megafunz (Mar 9, 2017)

starcool said:


> July is the last ray of my hope, Coz in 2016 same thing happened. EOIs submitted before July 21st were all got invites by August 2016.
> 
> Hope the good thing happens.


Hi mate,

Everyone is waiting for the same (including myself) but if the quota opens with 65 pts, then you don't have chance for the entire fiscal for 60pts. Lets hope for the best to happen. I'm giving a try once again for my PTE in a couple of weeks to score 79+, so that I can improve my pts to 70.

Good luck!


----------



## megafunz (Mar 9, 2017)

starcool said:


> I have submitted EOI with 60 points only for 189 Visa, not applied in 190 class.


No mate for 190 class also people with 65pts who submitted last year September are yet to receive an invite due to large number of applicants. Nowadays 189 class invites 65+ and 190 invites 70+.

We need to wait for next fiscal as we cannot judge anything now itself. People are not updating their profile in immitrack website coz that will give us some statistics about the chances of getting an invite.

~~


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

hi everyone...if i apply with 70 by end of may, do u think it is possible to get invite by August ? kindly advice


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi,

You will get with that score in July second round.

Best wishes,

Praviin 



himu_385 said:


> hi everyone...if i apply with 70 by end of may, do u think it is possible to get invite by August ? kindly advice


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

megafunz said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Everyone is waiting for the same (including myself) but if the quota opens with 65 pts, then you don't have chance for the entire fiscal for 60pts. Lets hope for the best to happen. I'm giving a try once again for my PTE in a couple of weeks to score 79+, so that I can improve my pts to 70.
> 
> Good luck!


Fingers crossed, bro... All the best for your upcoming exam....


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Other Engineering Professionals (2339) and Computer Network Professionals (2631) have exceeded their ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year.

This means that for 263111 will not get invite in 12 april invitation round??????


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Next set of invitations for these occupations would be in July 2017 only.



Mandip said:


> Other Engineering Professionals (2339) and Computer Network Professionals (2631) have exceeded their ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year.
> 
> This means that for 263111 will not get invite in 12 april invitation round??????


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Submitted EOI in Sep with 60 points for 189??
> through out the year draw was for 65 points.. So same thing we can expect for next Financial year as well.
> Did You also apply for SS? if yes please share the details.


Hi,

Try to increase your points. 60 pointers have very less chance due to increase of 65 and 70 pointers.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

Can anyone please provide me the template of duties/roles under Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 as I need to get it approve by ACS?

Thanks


----------



## megafunz (Mar 9, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can anyone please provide me the template of duties/roles under Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 as I need to get it approve by ACS?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

For description template, refer to the below document based on the code.
https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf

For example format of letter, refer to the below link page 12.
https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

sudharshanam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try to increase your points. 60 pointers have very less chance due to increase of 65 and 70 pointers.


Hi ,
I had 65 points but due to age factor reduced to 60 now.
I will wait till July for VIc to open and also by Oct I will get +5 points for my 8 years experience..which again I wil have 65 .Not sure If I want to try for 79+ for 3 months period..as now We dont have any cap to be invited and july to sep if I wait I can get 65 points again.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Any body got invite in today's invitation round for 263111?????


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Hope its No !!! as the quota is over ...




Mandip said:


> Any body got invite in today's invitation round for 263111?????


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

The wait continues... The prospect of a 190(NSW) invite too seems to be uncertain :-(


----------



## megafunz (Mar 9, 2017)

yamaha5225 said:


> The wait continues... The prospect of a 190(NSW) invite too seems to be uncertain :-(


Bro,

You have 75pts for 189 which is extreme, you will get the ITA before 2nd draw of July.

Good luck!


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

megafunz said:


> Bro,
> 
> You have 75pts for 189 which is extreme, you will get the ITA before 2nd draw of July.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Bro, I wish that it becomes true..


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can anyone please provide me the template of duties/roles under Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 as I need to get it approve by ACS?
> 
> Thanks




Copy paste the exact description that's available for your job code. Just direct copy paste. I did it. I just got Grant today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Till date 12 april EOI round is not updated on DIBP website. anybody know the reason ??


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

It takes around 10days to get updated these days, we need to wait...how much points are you claiming? and what code are you for?


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

My points are 65 for 189 category and applying under 263111


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

yamaha5225 said:


> The wait continues... The prospect of a 190(NSW) invite too seems to be uncertain :-(


HI Yamaha,
Better to wait for July for new Cap..U get in the 1st or second draw..and be independent Visa.
I had 65 points and Cap is closed for 263111 and now due to age factor my points reduced to 60. It will increase to 65 for 8+ exp in october.
But I am planning to give a try for PTE for 79+ so that I get 70 points.
Could you share me your mail id or phone. I see U have best score and if possible to share some tips beyond which can work from 65+ to 79+..As tips and tricks used from books and all other scores brought for 65+.


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Could you share me your mail id or phone. .


Hi Venkata, just sent you a PM


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

Can someone please answer my below query?
I submitted my EOI and is currently awaiting an invitation. If I change my current Job at this point will it affect my PR processing in anyway? Picture of the job change is like this: Resign from my current organization in India and join my client organization located in Germany. So in effect I am changing my current job and relocating to a different country...Please let me know.


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

yamaha5225 said:


> Can someone please answer my below query?
> I submitted my EOI and is currently awaiting an invitation. If I change my current Job at this point will it affect my PR processing in anyway? Picture of the job change is like this: Resign from my current organization in India and join my client organization located in Germany. So in effect I am changing my current job and relocating to a different country...Please let me know.


Hi Avinish,
It does not matter.
If some points are added due to experience like turinh from 2.5 years to 3 or 7.5 years to 8 where U get extra points..In that case again U need to submit Ir RR for ACS with nee company.
If does not depemd on points... u can go ahead if U have better offer. If Ur stay is more than 6 months in any country U need to produce PCC. Before U go ..get PCC for India..which will be helpful.
I will mail U...if U req further info..let me know.


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

eddy_marco said:


> Hi All
> 
> I see many of you are struggling to get 65 points. It is not that difficult if you appear for PTE exam. I have tried IELTS a myriad of time, but, never able to score 8 bands and similarly in my first attempt for PTE exam i was struggling to get 7 bands specially in speaking, then someone gave contact of this guy and he was also trying for Australia as a teacher. He gave me training online for PTE and i Scored S90 W83 R80 L87 . If you want you can reach him then whats app M+91 M92 M05 M36 M39 M49. In 40 hours i was prepared for Exam, quite confident too.
> 
> I Hope you get your updated score before before July. Does anyone have idea about change in rules.


Hi,
Thank you for the information. Will contact him.
We will know if any changes only through websites.But there was no much changes dor 263111 from 3 years..except some reduce in cap this year.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi Venkat,

same case for me and the points also same. Lost 5 points for age and now its 60 with same job code



venkataramanareddy said:


> HI Yamaha,
> Better to wait for July for new Cap..U get in the 1st or second draw..and be independent Visa.
> I had 65 points and Cap is closed for 263111 and now due to age factor my points reduced to 60. It will increase to 65 for 8+ exp in october.
> But I am planning to give a try for PTE for 79+ so that I get 70 points.
> Could you share me your mail id or phone. I see U have best score and if possible to share some tips beyond which can work from 65+ to 79+..As tips and tricks used from books and all other scores brought for 65+.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm sorry guys,

How many years of experience may I get, since I'm:

- Bachelor in Computer Science in July 2008.
- 1st Company from November 2006 to December 2014.
- 2nd Company from January 2015 until today.

Please advise!!!


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey, I hope everyone would have heard the news on new skilled occupation list (SOL). now its called Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). CSNE 263111 is still available in this list. Do experts have any comments on it. Will it get reviewed again on July for FY17-18.


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

ozielover said:


> Hey, I hope everyone would have heard the news on new skilled occupation list (SOL). now its called Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). CSNE 263111 is still available in this list. Do experts have any comments on it. Will it get reviewed again on July for FY17-18.


Can you share the link for this news?
Have they changed any roles and responsibilities for this code 263111?


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

ozielover said:


> Hey, I hope everyone would have heard the news on new skilled occupation list (SOL). now its called Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). CSNE 263111 is still available in this list. Do experts have any comments on it. Will it get reviewed again on July for FY17-18.




Great news !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

List of eligible skilled occupations


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Sdara said:


> Can you share the link for this news?
> Have they changed any roles and responsibilities for this code 263111?


Roles and responsibilities will never change unless the Job Code changes.


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

ozielover said:


> Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)


Thank you


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

mrIgor said:


> I'm sorry guys,
> 
> How many years of experience may I get, since I'm:
> 
> ...


Depends on the subjects you have studied during your tertiary education (Bachelor Degree). You have an ICT majors degree (CS) so as a eligibility criteria you have 2 years deduction i.e starting aug 2010 until date will be suitable experience (6+yrs) and if this CS degree doesn't have suitable subjects pertaining to this job code (CNSE) then they will deduct another 2 more year making it 4yrs, then start aug 2012 will be considered valid experience (4+yrs)

Am I sure on this? Yes, I'm sure as this was the scenario in my case.

Good luck


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

HuShaDiM said:


> Depends on the subjects you have studied during your tertiary education (Bachelor Degree). You have an ICT majors degree (CS) so as a eligibility criteria you have 2 years deduction i.e starting aug 2010 until date will be suitable experience (6+yrs) and if this CS degree doesn't have suitable subjects pertaining to this job code (CNSE) then they will deduct another 2 more year making it 4yrs, then start aug 2012 will be considered valid experience (4+yrs)
> 
> Am I sure on this? Yes, I'm sure as this was the scenario in my case.
> 
> Good luck


Hi,
Could you share me some info on PTE.. I see you have good score 80+ in all. i required badly the score..tried multiple times.
My age factor reduced 5 points and iam with 60+5 now..So now with out 65 I dont see we can get some thing in nearby future.
Plz share your mail id so that I could contact you.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Hi,
> Could you share me some info on PTE.. I see you have good score 80+ in all. i required badly the score..tried multiple times.
> My age factor reduced 5 points and iam with 60+5 now..So now with out 65 I dont see we can get some thing in nearby future.
> Plz share your mail id so that I could contact you.


This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Hi,
> Could you share me some info on PTE.. I see you have good score 80+ in all. i required badly the score..tried multiple times.
> My age factor reduced 5 points and iam with 60+5 now..So now with out 65 I dont see we can get some thing in nearby future.
> Plz share your mail id so that I could contact you.



Reddygaru,

Below is the link on my PTE experience


----------



## sanjay07748 (Apr 22, 2017)

*Query for ANZSCO code*

Hello Everyone, 

I am Network security engineer with 9+ work experience in managing, designing and implementing Network Security products like Firewalls, Web and Email filters, DDoS protection, Load balancers and below are my responsibilities

1) Leading Security track(6 members) ensuring smooth running of security operations and acheiving pre defined SLAs
2) Handling technical escalation for services under Security Tower like Firewalls(Paloalto, Juniper, Cisco ASA), RSA, Symantec, Citrix Netscaler, Microsoft UAG/TMG Proxies, Verizon DDoS.
3) Designing and implementing security projects/migrations as per business requirement, working on service improvement plan for services under Security tower
4) Working with Information security team on tools like SIEM (Logrhythm & Dell Secure Works), FireEye and assisting teams in incident analysis.
5) Mentoring team members for acheviing their KRA's, providng training and assisting team members to handle daily security 

Wanted to know if I am eligible for "263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER "

Thanks in advance


----------



## karthkri (Nov 19, 2016)

sanjay07748 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would rather suggest you working backwards, look at the job code and the key words, the see if u can include those key words in your experience letter. The duties mentioned under 263111 are generic and if u can include most of them, then should be good. Ofcourse ur experience have to be relevant if not 100% same. Looking at your roles, I feel it's more towards a security front and not towards infrastructure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Am I in big trouble, I lodged my visa on 30th March got invited in February (1st Feb) in category 263111 with 70 points (189) and 75 (190) got receipt too. I have every document with me ready Australian PCC, INDIAN PCC, WORK EXPERIENCE, pte, everything every form including 80 and 1221 

After say 9-10 days, DIBP reverses all my amount into my account all primary applicants fees and secondary applicant's fees is back. What happened actually is not explained yet, what should I do, I am not able to upload my documents...Under what circumstances DIBP refunds all the money back.... I haven't received any mail regarding my refund yet.... What should I do? What are my chances to apply again or am I eligible to get an invite again in 263111...but the ceiling is closed, can I get 190 invite? What should I do? 

Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prashant_wase said:


> Am I in big trouble, I lodged my visa on 30th March got invited in February (1st Feb) in category 263111 with 70 points (189) and 75 (190) got receipt too. I have every document with me ready Australian PCC, INDIAN PCC, WORK EXPERIENCE, pte, everything every form including 80 and 1221
> 
> After say 9-10 days, DIBP reverses all my amount into my account all primary applicants fees and secondary applicant's fees is back. What happened actually is not explained yet, what should I do, I am not able to upload my documents...Under what circumstances DIBP refunds all the money back.... I haven't received any mail regarding my refund yet.... What should I do? What are my chances to apply again or am I eligible to get an invite again in 263111...but the ceiling is closed, can I get 190 invite? What should I do?
> 
> Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk




Call helpline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Call helpline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where to find Helpline? 

Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Call helpline.

Guys, 60 points is enough to be invited?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrIgor said:


> Call helpline.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, 60 points is enough to be invited?




Wrong post. Sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

prashant_wase said:


> Am I in big trouble, I lodged my visa on 30th March got invited in February (1st Feb) in category 263111 with 70 points (189) and 75 (190) got receipt too. I have every document with me ready Australian PCC, INDIAN PCC, WORK EXPERIENCE, pte, everything every form including 80 and 1221
> 
> After say 9-10 days, DIBP reverses all my amount into my account all primary applicants fees and secondary applicant's fees is back. What happened actually is not explained yet, what should I do, I am not able to upload my documents...Under what circumstances DIBP refunds all the money back.... I haven't received any mail regarding my refund yet.... What should I do? What are my chances to apply again or am I eligible to get an invite again in 263111...but the ceiling is closed, can I get 190 invite? What should I do?
> 
> Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


Got any updates from DIBP?


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

starcool said:


> Got any updates from DIBP?


No mate no update 

Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

prashant_wase said:


> No mate no update
> 
> Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


Please update us, once you are informed by DIBP.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

starcool said:


> Please update us, once you are informed by DIBP.


Sure, they say that they will send mail regarding the same, but they didn't... 

Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> Sure, they say that they will send mail regarding the same, but they didn't...
> 
> Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


Does this mean that computer networks is removed ??????


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Does this mean that computer networks is removed ??????


No. Just because someone had issues with visa application, doesn't mean computer network is removed. People who got invite after him got their grant already.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Any one got invite in today's invitation round?????


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Does this mean that computer networks is removed ??????


It's there.. It's not removed.....

Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

hello everyone , 

Can u plz tell me if i have any chance of getting invitation for Computer networks and systems engineer ....these r my details 

ANZSCO CODE: 263111
EOI: 23nd Feb2017
PTE: 65 +
Total Points Subclass 189: 65
Total Points Subclass 190 (65 +5=70)


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

dillipreddy said:


> hello everyone ,
> 
> Can u plz tell me if i have any chance of getting invitation for Computer networks and systems engineer ....these r my details
> 
> ...


As far as I am aware the invitations for this job code will only happen in July. 2016 - 2017 invites have been exhausted for this job code.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

Jasmin Dcruz said:


> As far as I am aware the invitations for this job code will only happen in July. 2016 - 2017 invites have been exhausted for this job code.


What about 190...NSW will it be a good option to go for SS

Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

dillipreddy said:


> hello everyone ,
> 
> Can u plz tell me if i have any chance of getting invitation for Computer networks and systems engineer ....these r my details
> 
> ...


Hi Dillip,
263111 quota is closed now. We have to wait for fresh quota from July 1st week.
NSW is still open but not sure if they are inviting still. Have to apply and wait.

By the way, Can you share me your mail id. I am also from hyderabad and same profile 263111. Will be helpful for both of us.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Hi Dillip,
> 263111 quota is closed now. We have to wait for fresh quota from July 1st week.
> NSW is still open but not sure if they are inviting still. Have to apply and wait.
> 
> By the way, Can you share me your mail id. I am also from hyderabad and same profile 263111. Will be helpful for both of us.


hi Venkat this is my mail id: <[B]SNIP[/B]>
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Phew!

I only have 60 points! Will I be invited?! Seen everyone holding 65!


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Hi,
I need to know what are my chances of getting the invitation for following on July rounds ?
Code - 263111
189 category - 60 Points
190 Category - 65 points

Are these points sufficient for an invitation ?

Thanks


----------



## Indianboy (Apr 19, 2017)

Friends...i am process of collecting reference letters to apply in this category. I am in confused about the points calculation as i am doing that by my own and not planning to go for a consultant. Can someone please suggest me based on the factors below.

Age - 34
Total Exp - 14 years as network and system engineer(Starting 2002 - till date)
Qualification - Bachelor of Arts from Delhi University (Completed in 2004)
PTE - Hopeful to get at least 65 each means 10 points.

Please help.


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

Indianboy said:


> Friends...i am process of collecting reference letters to apply in this category. I am in confused about the points calculation as i am doing that by my own and not planning to go for a consultant. Can someone please suggest me based on the factors below.
> 
> Age - 34
> Total Exp - 14 years as network and system engineer(Starting 2002 - till date)
> ...


You earned 65 points and below is the break up. 
Age : 25
PTE : 10
Work exp : 15 (ACS will deduct 4yrs in your case towards eligibility criteria, but shouldn't matter as you have 14yrs+)
Degree : 15 

You will certainly get an invite starting July 2017 if you manage to accumulate 65 points at the minimum.

Good luck


----------



## ani.ak.asharma (Mar 8, 2017)

Indianboy said:


> Friends...i am process of collecting reference letters to apply in this category. I am in confused about the points calculation as i am doing that by my own and not planning to go for a consultant. Can someone please suggest me based on the factors below.
> 
> Age - 34
> Total Exp - 14 years as network and system engineer(Starting 2002 - till date)
> ...


You will get following points
Age - 25
Exp - 15
Qualification - 15
PTE - 10 (65 in each section)


----------



## Indianboy (Apr 19, 2017)

Will i really get 15 each in work and degree as they will count my experiance from 2004 onwards as i saw on ACS website?


----------



## venu_ch (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes, Only if you can provide pay proof for all the companies you worked.

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

Indianboy said:


> Will i really get 15 each in work and degree as they will count my experiance from 2004 onwards as i saw on ACS website?


Yes, you will get 15 points each for work and your degree.

No, they won't count your experience from 2004. Anything starting mid 2008 will be counted towards your experience as they will deduct 4yrs min.** for non ICT qualification (your BA degree). As i said earlier, you need worry as you have ample experience starting 2008 until today, that's 8+yrs of experience. Worst case you will end up with 5yrs valid experience at least in which you will have 60 points, the min. needed to qualify for the visa 189 invite.

Stop worrying about the years and better get all the experience letters starting 2004 until date for your ACS and prepare hard for your PTE.

Good luck


----------



## Indianboy (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks man


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

venu_ch said:


> Yes, Only if you can provide pay proof for all the companies you worked.
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


Not true. no one maintains pay records for 14 years. max they may ask is your current job and may be the previous one.


----------



## venu_ch (Apr 13, 2017)

How could they know if the company is real one, with out at least salary slips. 

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indianboy (Apr 19, 2017)

I have pay records of 13 years....so i can provide that....


----------



## venu_ch (Apr 13, 2017)

Then you are good to proceed. 

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetkoh (May 4, 2017)

Hi, how do I calculate my points? I have the following details: 

Age - 26
Total Exp - 2 years ++ in Systems and Network Engineer
Qualification - Bachelor of Information Technology from Monash University (Malaysia campus)
PTE - 65 minimum, if possible 79 marks


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

EOI date (189)- 07.02.2017 with 65 points.
EOI date (190) NSW - 07.02.2017 with 70 points. 
waiting.. hopes are alive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi7727 (Apr 28, 2017)

Guys ..Need your help and suggestion.

I was going to submit my documents to ACS for validation for category 26311. But I have one query that as we all know that positions have exhausted for 263111 now and will reopen on July 1 .So are we sure they are going to have the same position Anszo code 263111 reopen in July as sometimes they do screw some positions .Also if we apply now then are we going to get any benefit like First come First serve when they start again in July 1 ..??


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Has anyone got invitation from NSW on 5th may ? lot of invites were sent on 5th, anyone with 263111 got an invite ?


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

I think there wont be any invites for 263111 this year 189 & 190.


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

dillipreddy said:


> I think there wont be any invites for 263111 this year 189 & 190.




this year means till july i guess ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aman365 (Dec 5, 2016)

I am going to submit my documents to ACS for validation for category 26311 with in 2-3 days. 

I want to know below details.....
- total process time of ACS
- total validity if ACS approve invitation 
Becase I have to give Language test (PTE)..


----------



## aman365 (Dec 5, 2016)

Abhi7727 said:


> Guys ..Need your help and suggestion.
> 
> I was going to submit my documents to ACS for validation for category 26311. But I have one query that as we all know that positions have exhausted for 263111 now and will reopen on July 1 .So are we sure they are going to have the same position Anszo code 263111 reopen in July as sometimes they do screw some positions .Also if we apply now then are we going to get any benefit like First come First serve when they start again in July 1 ..??


can you help me to submission in ACS process??


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

aman365 said:


> I am going to submit my documents to ACS for validation for category 26311 with in 2-3 days.
> 
> I want to know below details.....
> - total process time of ACS
> ...


ACS usually process application within 2-4 weeks but may take longer. The result is valid for 24 months.


----------



## Abhi7727 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi All,

I submitted my application to ACS yesterday and uploaded all my education and work experience docs.But i forgot to upload my marriage certificate and "same name" affidvait doc .Can you let me know if there is a way to upload them as when i relogin using my application reference number ,i am not able to see any option to upload any additional documents. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Prit9638 (Aug 24, 2016)

Abhi7727 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my application to ACS yesterday and uploaded all my education and work experience docs.But i forgot to upload my marriage certificate and "same name" affidvait doc .Can you let me know if there is a way to upload them as when i relogin using my application reference number ,i am not able to see any option to upload any additional documents.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




ACS only require your work experience and educational documents . Based on that they will evaluate you. You don't need Marriage cert or name affidavit unless you changed your name. Experts plz comment!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthkri (Nov 19, 2016)

Prit9638 said:


> ACS only require your work experience and educational documents . Based on that they will evaluate you. You don't need Marriage cert or name affidavit unless you changed your name. Experts plz comment!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Prit9638 is correct. ACS does not require your marriage certificate but DIBP needs it if and when u apply after getting an invite. If your birth certificate, national I'd or any other I'd has the same given names like it's in passport, then you don't need name affidavit. If your given name is different in all I'd'S then u need to justify to ACS. You should be able to upload additional documents in ACS website, kindly look for FAQ's section in ACS or give call to ACS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthkri (Nov 19, 2016)

Indianboy said:


> Will i really get 15 each in work and degree as they will count my experiance from 2004 onwards as i saw on ACS website?




Your arts degree is not an ICT Major, I'm not sure if your arts degree will be treated as ICT Minor. Check the ACS website for a document that will state when it is treated as ICT major or Minor. If you don't belong to either of the two above, then you might have to look at RPL. If you are asked to go RPL then, you will be deducted atleast 4years to 6years of your experience. So if u have 14 years of experience, then you will be deducted for e.g. 6years, then you will eventually counted that u have 8 years experience, and if it is 8 years, u still get 15 points for ur experience. I'm not sure how much points they would give to a candidate for RPL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sid_vikas (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello to everyone,

I have done Masters in Computer Application(MCA) in 2009. From that day I work as Network Technician in an institute. So my query is that am I eligible to apply under Computer network and systems Engineer???? Please reply


----------



## pradeepsg (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi All, My application is still showing Assessment in progress. Can anybody suggest what are the options to fast track this. If Employment verification stuck somewhere, how to get this info. 

----------
CODE - 263111 (189,65 points)
Visa Lodged on- 22 Dec 2016
1st CO contact - 17 Jan 2017 (Medical & SG COC)
Responded to CO - 26 Jan 2017 (Medical,COC,80,1221)
Status - Assessment in progress (14 May 2017)
Grant - ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

karthkri said:


> Your arts degree is not an ICT Major, I'm not sure if your arts degree will be treated as ICT Minor. Check the ACS website for a document that will state when it is treated as ICT major or Minor. If you don't belong to either of the two above, then you might have to look at RPL. If you are asked to go RPL then, you will be deducted atleast 4years to 6years of your experience. So if u have 14 years of experience, then you will be deducted for e.g. 6years, then you will eventually counted that u have 8 years experience, and if it is 8 years, u still get 15 points for ur experience. I'm not sure how much points they would give to a candidate for RPL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Arts is non-ICT, what ICT modules will be included in arts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimpatel (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi All,

Any help with the below would be greatly appreciated...Thank you in advance!!!

I have submitted my EOI for 263111 on 21st March 2017 for 189 and 190 both with 65 and 70 points respectively but haven't got any update as of yet on them, are there any chances of me getting the invitation in May 2017?


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

jimpatel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any help with the below would be greatly appreciated...Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 263111 on 21st March 2017 for 189 and 190 both with 65 and 70 points respectively but haven't got any update as of yet on them, are there any chances of me getting the invitation in May 2017?


Hi Patel , 
263111 is closed for this year and will open again in july. We have to wait and see.......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jimpatel (Sep 23, 2016)

dillipreddy said:


> jimpatel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


So will have to wait until July for 190 as well even though it doesn't have anything to do with the quota??


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

jimpatel said:


> So will have to wait until July for 190 as well even though it doesn't have anything to do with the quota??


Yeah seams that way, our occupation is in pro rata...... somebody correct me if I'm wrong ......


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189 subclass and 65 points for 190 subclass on March.What are my chances of receiving and invite on July ?


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

expatnetsys said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189 subclass and 65 points for 190 subclass on March.What are my chances of receiving and invite on July ?




you must make an effort to reach 65 points. chances of 189 with 60 points seems improbable ! what is points breakup anyway ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Hi @Mandy4995, age- 30 IELTS-10 degree-15 experience - 5


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Guys what other option can I opt for any suggestion . My profiles is of a system administrator. I have 60 points and it seems to be a dream beliveing in 263111 with 60 points.
Any suggestion apart from to improve Ielts/PTE score.


----------



## A_F (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Guys applied under this category with 65 points to NSW in january under 190 visa, still have not received an invitation, what would be my chances of it being successful?


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi, will 263111 continue to be in the SOL from this July? And what could be the chances for 60+5 pointers considering the backlog accumulated post pro-rata invitation process? 

Thank you.


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I have applied for EOI in the month of Feb 2017 with 65 points - 189.
HR denied to provide the roles and responsibilities in company letter head as it is against the policy. I managed to get a 3rd party reference letter from a senior Engineer. 
My designation is not a Network Engineer, but majority of my job role involves networking stuff which i do as a technical support Engineer.

What kind of verification will be carried out by the authorities with the company HR?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

kbj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied for EOI in the month of Feb 2017 with 65 points - 189.
> HR denied to provide the roles and responsibilities in company letter head as it is against the policy. I managed to get a 3rd party reference letter from a senior Engineer.
> ...


is the 3rd party your colleague in the same company ?
is him/her giving you a statutory declaration ?
Did the HR gives you anything in writing that stated HR refuse to give R&R with company letter head ?


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> is the 3rd party your colleague in the same company ?
> is him/her giving you a statutory declaration ?
> Did the HR gives you anything in writing that stated HR refuse to give R&R with company letter head ?


 1. Yes 3rd party is in the same company, a next level Engineer in my team.
2. Yes he has given a statutory declaration.
3. Unfortunately, i do not have an email from the HR as it was a verbal communication.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

kbj said:


> 1. Yes 3rd party is in the same company, a next level Engineer in my team.
> 2. Yes he has given a statutory declaration.
> 3. Unfortunately, i do not have an email from the HR as it was a verbal communication.


heard that recently ACS is a bit tough, ACS will ask for prove that HR refuse to give employment reference with company letter head, else high chance ACS don't recognise your colleagues stat declaration


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> heard that recently ACS is a bit tough, ACS will ask for prove that HR refuse to give employment reference with company letter head, else high chance ACS don't recognize your colleagues stat declaration


My ACS is positive. I got the ACS report on 5th September 2016.
I wanted to know, when will they approach the company for further verification.
What are the possibilities.
At this point, what can i do to make sure my documentation is strong with respect to employment / reference letter.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> Guys what other option can I opt for any suggestion . My profiles is of a system administrator. I have 60 points and it seems to be a dream beliveing in 263111 with 60 points.
> Any suggestion apart from to improve Ielts/PTE score.


-
Besides PTE/IELTS you can claim 5 points for the partner. Try for it!


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

kbj said:


> My ACS is positive. I got the ACS report on 5th September 2016.
> I wanted to know, when will they approach the company for further verification.
> What are the possibilities.
> At this point, what can i do to make sure my documentation is strong with respect to employment / reference letter.


based on my friend's personal experience, DIBP will ask for local high commissioner to call the company and look for the HR dept.

They will ask basically :

1. Is this person your employee ? 
2. Is this roles & responsibilities accurate ?
3. Is the person who signed this document holding the said position in your company ?
4. Is the person who signed this document authorised to sign such document ?

depends on your country, some counties categorised as high risk then high chance DIBP will drill deep


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

kbj said:


> My ACS is positive. I got the ACS report on 5th September 2016.
> I wanted to know, when will they approach the company for further verification.
> What are the possibilities.
> At this point, what can i do to make sure my documentation is strong with respect to employment / reference letter.


-
If you have received ACS positive letter then you are done with ACS. Now only chance of employment verification is at after visa application step and is done by team assigned by DIBP.

Thanks
Yousuf


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> If you have received ACS positive letter then you are done with ACS. Now only chance of employment verification is at after visa application step and is done by team assigned by DIBP.
> 
> Thanks
> Yousuf


yes, DIBP is the toughest part, and if they really selected your application, DIBP will drill really deep


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> based on my friend's personal experience, DIBP will ask for local high commissioner to call the company and look for the HR dept.
> 
> They will ask basically :
> 
> ...


Thanks for your inputs.

I can try my best to send the roles and responsibilities (prepared and submitted to ACS) in an email to my manager and get it acknowledged. 
Will it have any value add ?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

kbj said:


> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> I can try my best to send the roles and responsibilities (prepared and submitted to ACS) in an email to my manager and get it acknowledged.
> Will it have any value add ?


DIBP will goto HR dept, not your manager.
So you need to get your HR ready for it.


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> DIBP will goto HR dept, not your manager.
> So you need to get your HR ready for it.


In my case, i have got ACS done for me and my wife, 5 points are added from spouse ACS. 
My wife has got the letter in company letterhead and HR is OK with it.
So, if i make her as a primary applicant and myself as secondary, will DIBP contact employer of secondary applicant as well ?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

kbj said:


> In my case, i have got ACS done for me and my wife, 5 points are added from spouse ACS.
> My wife has got the letter in company letterhead and HR is OK with it.
> So, if i make her as a primary applicant and myself as secondary, will DIBP contact employer of secondary applicant as well ?


are you sure your wife has sufficient points to become the primary applicant ?


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> are you sure your wife has sufficient points to become the primary applicant ?


Yes, she has enough points.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

kbj said:


> Yes, she has enough points.


If i were you, i will ask her to be the primary applicant


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> If i were you, i will ask her to be the primary applicant


I agree. But she has minimum points ie. 60. And i have 65 based on experience.
Looking at the trend, applicants with 60 are hardly being invited. It is good to have 65 and more.
She is trying to increase her score but as you know it is tough to score 8 in all sections.

I am in dilemma


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> heard that recently ACS is a bit tough, ACS will ask for prove that HR refuse to give employment reference with company letter head, else high chance ACS don't recognise your colleagues stat declaration




Where is this info from? Never heard or seen this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Where is this info from? Never heard or seen this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw it either somewhere in this forum or maybe in another whatsapp group chat.
Someone asking for help because ACS assessed his employment as negative by giving reason that he is unable to prove the HR refuse to give employment reference with company letter head thus he asked his senior to give Stat Declaration.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> I saw it either somewhere in this forum or maybe in another whatsapp group chat.
> Someone asking for help because ACS assessed his employment as negative by giving reason that he is unable to prove the HR refuse to give employment reference with company letter head thus he asked his senior to give Stat Declaration.


I would say that this is just guy spreading wrong information, don't believe that.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone having idea about July round EOI dates


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Anyone having idea about July round EOI dates


Its generally 1st and 3rd Wednesday of each month

Cheers


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Just need some information for immitracker. As i upload my case in it in 263111 code with 65 points for 189 and it is showing 33 applicants before you.

What does this mean ?
Please help in this


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mandip said:


> Just need some information for immitracker. As i upload my case in it in 263111 code with 65 points for 189 and it is showing 33 applicants before you.
> 
> What does this mean ?
> Please help in this




Responded via pm. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All, I am new to this forum.My details are below:
EOI Date of Effect: 23rd march 17
190: 70 points
189: 65 points
Occupation Code: 263111
Can I expect invitation for 189 in July?. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum.My details are below:
> EOI Date of Effect: 23rd march 17
> 190: 70 points
> 189: 65 points
> ...


-
There are many 70(and higher) pointers waiting for their invite for 189. So you have chance around in mid of August(or may be later). If you want invite in July you have to increase 10 points & it can be done through English language ability score. Try to have 75 points and you will sure got invite in July.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum.My details are below:
> EOI Date of Effect: 23rd march 17
> 190: 70 points
> 189: 65 points
> ...


189 Earliest you can expect is SEP/OCT
190 July 2nd Round to Aug 1st Round

Cheers


----------



## badshah111 (Jun 13, 2017)

*When can i expect an invitation?*

G'day here is my details,

Code 263111: computer network professional 
Points : 65
EOI Submiited: 7th june 2017

When should i be expecting a nomination? My work visa finishes on 8th march, Would i be able to recieve it before?

If not, then do i have any options left?

Thanks Kindly.


----------



## badshah111 (Jun 13, 2017)

*When to expect an invitation?*

G'day here is my details,

Code 263111 Computer networks and system engineer 
65 Points
EOI Submiited for 189: 7th June 2017
Awaiting for invitation!

Any ideas when i should be receiving?


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update


----------



## badshah111 (Jun 13, 2017)

*When to expect an invitation?*

189
263111 computer network and systems engineer
65 points
EOI submitted: 7/06/2017

When to expect for an invitation?


----------



## ani.ak.asharma (Mar 8, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum.My details are below:
> EOI Date of Effect: 23rd march 17
> 190: 70 points
> 189: 65 points
> ...


Expect it around September, I also same points and occupation as yours. Which states you applied for 190?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Ani, I have applied only for NSW


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Hi, what about expectations for follow points ? 
189 subclass - 60 points 
190 subclass - 65 points 
EOI date - 20 March 2017


----------



## ani.ak.asharma (Mar 8, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi Ani, I have applied only for NSW


Yes, only NSW is open as of now I think. We should have to wait till Oct as queue is long. 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## ani.ak.asharma (Mar 8, 2017)

expatnetsys said:


> Hi, what about expectations for follow points ?
> 189 subclass - 60 points
> 190 subclass - 65 points
> EOI date - 20 March 2017


If your code is 263111, expect it around Oct/November.

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes Ani we need to wait & hope for early invitation..


----------



## eddy_marco (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi Everyone

I need a some info. EOI submitted on 8 Feb,2016 with 65 points and Quota 263111 got ended on 3 Feb, 2016 for 65 points. Following are my queries

1. When can i expect the invitation for 189.
2. Is it true that CO requires info about my background before the day of invitation as I am planning to leave the job I am currently working. Even, i am not getting any points from Job experience. So can i leave the job without any worry.
3. My tax is nil as my salary is lesser than tax deduction in India so FORM 16 is enough as I have never paid for TDS.
4. Id form 1221 needed with for 80 post invitation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eddy_marco said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I need a some info. EOI submitted on 8 Feb,2016 with 65 points and Quota 263111 got ended on 3 Feb, 2016 for 65 points. Following are my queries
> 
> ...


1. You can reasonably expect t the invitation within July

2. The CO can ask for information or verify for any period irrespective of whether you have claimed points or not including your current employment 

3 if you have not paid taxes as salary was below taxable limit. Other then Form 16 you can give no other evidence. 
You can back it up with the bank statement where the salary was credited. 
Also give the copies of the Income tax circulars for each year which confirmed the tax free income respectively 

4. You should submit the Form 80 and Form 1221 for all applicants from your end to enable faster processing although it is optional 

Cheers


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

eddy_marco said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I need a some info. EOI submitted on 8 Feb,2016 with 65 points and Quota 263111 got ended on 3 Feb, 2016 for 65 points. Following are my queries
> 
> 1. When can i expect the invitation for 189.


-
Well you and I have same ANZSCO. I submitted my EOI on 29th Jan & got invite in last round for this code i.e. 15th March. You will probably get invitation in 1st round of new fiscal year or at most in second round as their may be many 65+ pointers waiting for their turn.


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Well you and I have same ANZSCO. I submitted my EOI on 29th Jan & got invite in last round for this code i.e. 15th March. You will probably get invitation in 1st round of new fiscal year or at most in second round as their may be many 65+ pointers waiting for their turn.


Hi friend,
Could you please share the roles and responsibilities of Computer System and Network Engineer in details to submit for ACS assessment.


----------



## eddy_marco (Apr 17, 2017)

SO if I leave the job after getting invitation, can CO decline the case even if i have 3+ years experience and not working after invitation. Need suggestion as My Job environment is getting unbearable.

As per the rule what is the requirement and what do you think.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

:fingerscrossed:


eddy_marco said:


> SO if I leave the job after getting invitation, can CO decline the case even if i have 3+ years experience and not working after invitation. Need suggestion as My Job environment is getting unbearable.
> 
> As per the rule what is the requirement and what do you think.


Everything freezes the moment you get the invite

If you leave the job after getting the invite, it should not affect the grant of the visa

You have to prove beyond doubt, all the claims you made to get the invite

Cheers


----------



## eddy_marco (Apr 17, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Well you and I have same ANZSCO. I submitted my EOI on 29th Jan & got invite in last round for this code i.e. 15th March. You will probably get invitation in 1st round of new fiscal year or at most in second round as their may be many 65+ pointers waiting for their turn.


Did you get your Grant? and when ?


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi People,

I am new to this place. I have a quick query.

EOI submitted on 26th April 2017
ANZ code - 263111
Points without state sponsorship - 65
190 with 70 points
189 with 65 points

When can I expect an invite??

Please reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JD5995 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I am new to this place. I have a quick query.
> 
> ...


Under 189 in all probability you should get the invite in July itself or by August in worst case scenario

190 is totally dependent on the states and cannot be predicted

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=60434043

Cheers


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank you so much for your reply, really helpful. I have opted for NSW as this is the only state open for my occupation currently.

Also, wanted to know the excel sheet shared by you states people with 60 points were invited first in the month of July to August first week...then it was 65 points...does that mean that people with 60 points will get invited first??
Please help understanding the sheet? 

Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JD5995 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, really helpful. I have opted for NSW as this is the only state open for my occupation currently.
> 
> Also, wanted to know the excel sheet shared by you states people with 60 points were invited first in the month of July to August first week...then it was 65 points...does that mean that people with 60 points will get invited first??
> Please help understanding the sheet?
> ...


No No
When the new financial year opened all applicants, having higher and including 60 pointers could be accommodated
As the year progressed the invites became less and applicants became more the cutoff moved to 65 points
That means in that round no 60 pointer was invited

Its a golden rule that higher points get priority irrespective of date of submitting EOI
Equal points earlier Date of effect get priority

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JD5995 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, really helpful. I have opted for NSW as this is the only state open for my occupation currently.
> 
> Also, wanted to know the excel sheet shared by you states people with 60 points were invited first in the month of July to August first week...then it was 65 points...does that mean that people with 60 points will get invited first??
> Please help understanding the sheet?
> ...




The higher the points, the quicker you will get an ITA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> The higher the points, the quicker you will get an ITA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the EOI, Can I claim educations points from ACS and VETASSESS at same time?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrIgor said:


> In the EOI, Can I claim educations points from ACS and VETASSESS at same time?




U guess you have non-IT degree, which got assessed by Vetassess, then experience was assessed by ACS? 

Un this case no.

I dont see any scenario when you can claim points from two assessments 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Do anyone know how to get Indian PCC from UAE. Anyone done recently.


----------



## baashaa (Dec 25, 2016)

ozielover said:


> Do anyone know how to get Indian PCC from UAE. Anyone done recently.


I need the answer as well, Thanks


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

newbienz said:


> No No
> When the new financial year opened all applicants, having higher and including 60 pointers could be accommodated
> As the year progressed the invites became less and applicants became more the cutoff moved to 65 points
> That means in that round no 60 pointer was invited
> ...


Hi,

Please clerify in pro rata sheet what does invitation gap means???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please clerify in pro rata sheet what does invitation gap means???


Invitation gap means the number of days you had to wait for an invite after you lodged you EOI

Say you lodge your EOI today and you are invited on 23rd July, then your invitation gap is is 30 days

Cheers


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

I was told 263111 processing time for 190 visa is taking longer than 1 year


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrIgor said:


> I was told 263111 processing time for 190 visa is taking longer than 1 year




Visa processing time does not depend on occupation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badshah111 (Jun 13, 2017)

*when will i get invitation*

When can I expect an invitation?
Code 263111 Computer networks and system engineer 
65 Points
EOI Submitted - 189: 7th June 2017
Awaiting for invitation!

Any ideas when i should be receiving?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

badshah111 said:


> When can I expect an invitation?
> Code 263111 Computer networks and system engineer
> 65 Points
> EOI Submitted - 189: 7th June 2017
> ...


If they front load the invites like last year then in the 1st round itself otherwise you may have to wait till Aug end/Sep

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

I have received positive report from ACS and they considered my experience started from October 2007. I have total 60 points( Age-25, Exp-10, PTE-10, Qualification-15) as of now.

So shall i wait for October 2017 to file EOI as my Exp points would be 15 and total points would be 65 by then for 189?

Please suggest should I file EOI now(with 60 points) or wait until Oct-2017?
Or shall I apply for both 189 and 190 in EOI with 60 and 65 points respectively now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> I have received positive report from ACS and they considered my experience started from October 2007. I have total 60 points( Age-25, Exp-10, PTE-10, Qualification-15) as of now.
> 
> So shall i wait for October 2017 to file EOI as my Exp points would be 15 and total points would be 65 by then for 189?
> 
> ...


Apply right now and leave the to date blank in the last employment entry

The computer will automatically grant you the additional points as and when they are due to you in October 

File for both 189 and 190 if you don't mind the restrictions that 190 carries with it

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Apply right now and leave the to date blank in the last employment entry
> 
> The computer will automatically grant you the additional points as and when they are due to you in October
> 
> ...



Many Thanks Newbienz for the quick response

One more help please
===============

ACS evaluated my exp as per below:

Company A:
Start Date: Oct 2007
End Date: June 2008

Company B:
Start Date: June 2008
End Date: Feb 2011

Company C: 
Start Date: Feb 2011
End Date: April 2012

Company D:
Start Date: May 2012
End Date: Aug 2014

Company E:
Start Date: Aug 2014 to current date

My doubt here is:
==========

Shall i split my Company B exp since ACS considered my exp started from Oct 2017 for point calculation while filing EOI? Or Shall i fill as it is my marking Start and End date with Yes for point calculation and If i do so my total points would be 65 

Please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Many Thanks Newbienz for the quick response
> 
> One more help please
> ===============
> ...


You have mentioned wrong dates oct 2017 ????

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have mentioned wrong dates oct 2017 ????
> 
> Cheers


Oops, sorry my bad.

The date is Oct 2007. ACS considered my exp started from Oct 2007.

Please suggest if I can mention my exp (without splitting) for Company B while filing EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Oops, sorry my bad.
> 
> The date is Oct 2007. ACS considered my exp started from Oct 2007.
> 
> Please suggest if I can mention my exp (without splitting) for Company B while filing EOI?


 Again I fail to understand your question 

ACS has allowed you to claim points from Oct 2007 ?
Again it appears to be wrong

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Again I fail to understand your question
> 
> ACS has allowed you to claim points from Oct 2007 ?
> Again it appears to be wrong
> ...


Ah, I am so sorry for the typo again..my bad!

Its year Oct 2009, ACS considered from Oct 2009.

Sorry again.

Please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Many Thanks Newbienz for the quick response
> 
> One more help please
> ===============
> ...


You have to split Company B in 2 parts 
No choice
You have to mark all employments as not relevant till Sep 2009
Also is it from October 2009 or after oct 2009
Recheck Again

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to split Company B in 2 parts
> No choice
> You have to mark all employments as not relevant till Sep 2009
> Also is it from October 2009 or after oct 2009
> ...


Thanks again for the help 

Its " after Oct-2009".


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Thanks again for the help
> 
> Its " after Oct-2009".


Don't take it otherwise but you are very careless with dates

Please get your application rechecked by a friend or parents

As wrong dates can have very serious implications 


Now coming to your query So you can claim points only from 1st nov 2009

Cheers


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Guys what are the chances of invite with 60 point for occupation code 263111. EOI submitted on May 10, 2017. I am waiting for ACS assessment to claim additional 5 points with 5 years of experience.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

falcon22 said:


> Guys what are the chances of invite with 60 point for occupation code 263111. EOI submitted on May 10, 2017. I am waiting for ACS assessment to claim additional 5 points with 5 years of experience.


I was told rarely will you get invitation with 60 points.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

When can I expect an invitation?
Code 263111 Computer networks and system engineer
60 Points
EOI Submitted - 189: 26th June 2017
Awaiting for invitation!

Any ideas when i should be receiving?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrIgor said:


> When can I expect an invitation?
> Code 263111 Computer networks and system engineer
> 60 Points
> EOI Submitted - 189: 26th June 2017
> ...


Not anytime soon in the future, probably never

You have to reach 65 to get an invite

Cheers


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Not anytime soon in the future, probably never
> 
> You have to reach 65 to get an invite
> 
> Cheers


When can I expect an invitation?
Code 263111 Computer networks and system engineer
60 Points + 5 = 65 Points
EOI Submitted - 190: 26th June 2017
Awaiting for invitation!

Any ideas when i should be receiving?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrIgor said:


> When can I expect an invitation?
> 
> Code 263111 Computer networks and system engineer
> 
> ...




Which state? NSW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyNW (Nov 20, 2016)

July invitation rounds will be on 12th and 26th as per skill select page. 

Submitted EOI on 18th Feb with 65 Points. Last cutoff date was on Feb 3 2017.
Do you people think there will be a chance to receive the invitation in July itself?

-----------------------------------------------------
263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer

EOI Lodged: 18-Feb-2017
189 (65 Points)
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:
Medical:
PCC:
VISA Grant:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rockyNW said:


> July invitation rounds will be on 12th and 26th as per skill select page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You should get 99% first round or the second


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

mrigor said:


> When can I expect an invitation?
> Code 263111 Computer networks and system engineer
> 60 Points + 5 = 65 Points
> EOI Submitted - 190: 26th June 2017
> ...





andreyx108b said:


> Which state? NSW?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andrey, Yes, NSW. Any ideas when i should be receiving?


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi, 

I submitted my 189 EOI with 70 points.
Any idea if I may be able to get invite in july or august?

regards,
lowkey


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my 189 EOI with 70 points.
> Any idea if I may be able to get invite in july or august?
> ...


They have reduced the overall number of invites in the July rounds drastically as compared to last year

In a couple of days there would be clarification on the quotas for each individual groups, And so it would be better to advise you after going through the same

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

The do reduce the numbers for specific round to make sure that overall quota lasts throughout the year. It has happened before in mid-year in 2016-2017, and 2015-2016 (if i recall correctly September, but need to check). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

When can I expect an invitation?
Code 263111 Computer networks and system engineer
60 Points + 5 = 65 Points
EOI Submitted - 190: 26th June 2017
State: NSW
Awaiting for invitation!


----------



## Shan2k10 (May 21, 2017)

nav.saikap said:


> Thanks Jakb.. Your friend got the EOI approved for NSW state sponsorship in March?
> 
> Actually I have Submitted EOI for NSW state Sponsorship couple of days back. Waiting for the result.


I have applied EOI for NSW with 70 on 4th of april and still no reply as of now. I shall keep you posted if I get my EOI granted.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrIgor said:


> When can I expect an invitation?
> Code 263111 Computer networks and system engineer
> 60 Points + 5 = 65 Points
> EOI Submitted - 190: 26th June 2017
> ...


Try get 5 more points or apply to other states. For NSW, there is no chance for anything below cut-off points. Other states are fine with 55 points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Shan2k10 said:


> I have applied EOI for NSW with 70 on 4th of april and still no reply as of now. I shall keep you posted if I get my EOI granted.


You will most likely get 189 within Aug-Sept, so don't worry about 190 for now.


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

submitted my EOI with 65 points on 7th feb 2017. When I will probably be receiving my invite ? july/august/september


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A_F (Jan 27, 2017)

I submitted my EOI for NSW on the 3rd January 2017 with 60+5 points, still awaiting a response, any idea as to when i might be able to hear or if the chances are good?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mandy4995 said:


> submitted my EOI with 65 points on 7th feb 2017. When I will probably be receiving my invite ? july/august/september
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely by Aug, could be in July 12/26. July 26 very likely.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

A_F said:


> I submitted my EOI for NSW on the 3rd January 2017 with 60+5 points, still awaiting a response, any idea as to when i might be able to hear or if the chances are good?


No chance with 60 points in either 189 or 190 NSW. Try other states or 5 more points.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> No chance with 60 points in either 189 or 190 NSW. Try other states or 5 more points.


Hi zaback21,

Do you mean 60+5 NSW visa 190 has no chances for invitation?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrIgor said:


> Hi zaback21,
> 
> Do you mean 60+5 NSW visa 190 has no chances for invitation?


Yes.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Does anyone know quota for 263111 for 2017-18? Is it same 1400 this year as well?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rhassan said:


> Does anyone know quota for 263111 for 2017-18? Is it same 1400 this year as well?


Not yet released. Hopefully this week.


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Not yet released. Hopefully this week.


Can the ceiling remain same?? as per this source? it was released few days back

2017 - 2018 Skilled migration intake announced | SBS Your Language


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lowkeylegend said:


> Can the ceiling remain same?? as per this source? it was released few days back
> 
> 2017 - 2018 Skilled migration intake announced | SBS Your Language


The total number remains same, the occupation no. not. They may get redistributed + new 189 NZ Stream may take some too.


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

*263111*

Dear All
Iam posting my profile please if you can advise me what will be my tentative date for the invitation.

Anzsco code 263111 (computer and Network Engineer)
Points 189 : 65
EOI submitted 06 April 2017

Thanks and Regards
Faiz


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

faizahmed said:


> Dear All
> Iam posting my profile please if you can advise me what will be my tentative date for the invitation.
> 
> Anzsco code 263111 (computer and Network Engineer)
> ...


Most likely July 26 to 23 Aug. Will get clear once 12 July round result is known.


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you zaback21 for your quick reply
I had already applied and got the PCC this month itself from the countries i have visited . Do you advised me to take medical aswell or wait for the invite as i want to make sure i have all da docuements prehand once i get the invite.


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

faizahmed said:


> Thank you zaback21 for your quick reply
> I had already applied and got the PCC this month itself from the countries i have visited . Do you advised me to take medical aswell or wait for the invite as i want to make sure i have all da docuements prehand once i get the invite.


I didn't get the saudi pcc but was asked to submit character declaration. Also you would need to wait until you get the invite as HAP id is generated only after you pay for the visa.


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

Do you mean we dont require saudi PCC for australian immigration or the saudi authorities doesnt provide pcc.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

faizahmed said:


> Thank you zaback21 for your quick reply
> I had already applied and got the PCC this month itself from the countries i have visited . Do you advised me to take medical aswell or wait for the invite as i want to make sure i have all da docuements prehand once i get the invite.


I will say schedule medical close to the invite once you are sure you will get it. Wait for the first 2 rounds and you will get the idea when you will get the invite or may have already got it by then.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

staokeer said:


> I didn't get the saudi pcc but was asked to submit character declaration. Also you would need to wait until you get the invite as HAP id is generated only after you pay for the visa.


No you don't need to wait or pay fee to get your medical done.

Use My Health Declarations in ImmiAccount

3rd post : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

staokeer said:


> I didn't get the saudi pcc but was asked to submit character declaration. Also you would need to wait until you get the invite as HAP id is generated only after you pay for the visa.





faizahmed said:


> Do you mean we dont require saudi PCC for australian immigration or the saudi authorities doesnt provide pcc.


It seems it matters whether you are inside or outside while applying for Saudi PCC. 

Saudi Arabia


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

faizahmed said:


> Thank you zaback21 for your quick reply
> I had already applied and got the PCC this month itself from the countries i have visited . Do you advised me to take medical aswell or wait for the invite as i want to make sure i have all da docuements prehand once i get the invite.


I didn't get the saudi pcc but was asked to submit character declaration. Also you would need to wait until you get the invite as HAP id is generated only after you pay for the visa.


----------



## devdeep (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello Folks,

I have filed EOI in 189 with 60 Points & 190 (NSW) with 60+5 points on 16th Jan 2017. 
Getting invite in 189 with 60 points is really hard.

Please comment on my soonest chances of getting invite in 190 NSW, under the category of COMPUTER NETWORK & SYSTEMS ENGINEER. 
My points break up is as follows:
1) AGE = 30 points
2) Education = 15 points
3) Work Ex = 5 points
4) PTE = 76 (All 4 sections)
5) State Spon = 5 points

Please share your views on my query. I will really appreciate all your support and guidance.

Thanks in advance..!!

Regards
Devdeep


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

devdeep said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have filed EOI in 189 with 60 Points & 190 (NSW) with 60+5 points on 16th Jan 2017.
> Getting invite in 189 with 60 points is really hard.
> ...



You won't get NSW 190 with 60. Try Vic, Qld or any other states.


----------



## devdeep (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Zaback21,
Thanks for your revert, but are the sponsership 5 points, job profile,etc. not going to help in NSW? Are they irrelevant?
Secondly, I have been in the queue since so many months, they wont consider this too?
I noticed that VIC is now open for my TITLE, should I go for that? 

Regards
Devdeep


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

devdeep said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> Thanks for your revert, but are the sponsership 5 points, job profile,etc. not going to help in NSW? Are they irrelevant?
> Secondly, I have been in the queue since so many months, they wont consider this too?
> I noticed that VIC is now open for my TITLE, should I go for that?
> ...


Yes, try all the states. NSW won't work below cut-off points at least.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Any one got invite from victoria for 263111 for 190 category


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

Does anyone know if the 2017-18 occupation lists and the quotas are already announced. I saw several websites which mention that the list is announced. Any clue on the quotas this year?


----------



## devdeep (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Zaback21,

As per advised by you, I have filled EOD for VIC too, last week. Really hoping to receive something positive soon.

Regards
Devdeep

Category: COMPUTER NETWORK & SYSTEMS ENGINEER. 
ACS: Sep2016
PTE: Jan2017 - 76Overall
WordExp: 6+years (3Years deducted by ACS)
EOI 189: 16Jan2017 - 60points
EOI 190 NSW: 16Jan2017 - 60+5 points
EOI 190 VIC: 8July2017 - 60+5 points
ITA - waiting..!!


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Devdeep,

i'm in the same scenario as you, there are many 65 or more + 5 in the queue, so expect some delays, if i hear anything and i'll keep you posted. Good luck to us.

ACS +ve:4th May 2017
IELTS:16th June 2017 (8.5, 8, 8, 7)
EOI 189: 21 June 2017 - 60points 
EOI 190 NSW: 21 June 2017 - 60+5 points
EOI 190 VIC: 29 June 2017 - 60+5 points
ITA:?
Visa Applied: ?
CO Contact: 
Grant:


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

i'm also seeing immitracker, someone with 65+5 received an invite on 4/7


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

yamaha5225 said:


> Does anyone know if the 2017-18 occupation lists and the quotas are already announced. I saw several websites which mention that the list is announced. Any clue on the quotas this year?


Did you receive invite from any state?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

devdeep said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> As per advised by you, I have filled EOD for VIC too, last week. Really hoping to receive something positive soon.
> 
> ...


You also need to apply to Vic through website/email (check) and fulfill their requirements.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yamaha5225 said:


> Does anyone know if the 2017-18 occupation lists and the quotas are already announced. I saw several websites which mention that the list is announced. Any clue on the quotas this year?


The list is here : https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

The ceiling not yet. Check back around 19 July.


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You also need to apply to Vic through website/email (check) and fulfill their requirements.


Hi Zaback,
they dont require to apply with VIC anymore, see below:

2. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in DIBP’s SkillSelect, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2017), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sghx700_rgb said:


> Hi Zaback,
> they dont require to apply with VIC anymore, see below:
> 
> 2. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) in DIBP’s SkillSelect, and indicate your interest for Victorian nomination. You do not need to notify Victoria that you have submitted an EOI. Note that if you already have an EOI in the SkillSelect system (submitted before 1 July 2017), it will be considered for Victorian nomination. You will not need to resubmit it.


Ok its good then. Saving a lot of hassle.


----------



## rockyNW (Nov 20, 2016)

Best of luck to all ....


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

rockyNW said:


> Best of luck to all ....




Thanks. To u too  whats ur EOI date & points bro ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

sghx700_rgb said:


> Did you receive invite from any state?


None yet, waiting ....


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

189/190 -> 60/65
EOI date - 23/03/2017
States- VIC/NSW
When can I expect an invite ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

expatnetsys said:


> 189/190 -> 60/65
> EOI date - 23/03/2017
> States- VIC/NSW
> When can I expect an invite ?


You won't get 189 or NSW 190. Only chance is Vic. Try get 5 more points at least.


----------



## neeb (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello friends,

what are the requirements to lodge EOI for victoria? i already submitted an EOI for NSW and my points were 70.
or do iahve to do something different to submit an EOI for victoria?


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

All the best everyone..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

*All the best*

All the best guys...much awaited round for many of us in 263111 code which froze for long time....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Anyone got invited? Please share your points and DOE. thanks!


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

Sdara said:


> All the best guys...much awaited round for many of us in 263111 code which froze for long time....:fingerscrossed:


Got the invite...hurray arty:

----
Code - 263111
Original EOI 189 - 8th Mar 17 with 70 points
Updated EOI 189 - 6th Apr 17 with 75 points


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Sdara said:


> Got the invite...hurray arty:
> 
> ----
> Code - 263111
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Sdara said:


> Got the invite...hurray arty:
> 
> ----
> Code - 263111
> ...




congratulations


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Anyone having any idea what was the cut off this time and how much is the backlog since Feb 2017.


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Guys any idea when they will start issuing 190 for VIC ?


----------



## rockyNW (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't think there was any invitations issued for 65 points. If anyone has got invitation please update.


ANZSCO	: 263111 (Computer System and Network Engineer)
EOI (189) : 65 points
EOI applied : 18 Feb 2017


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

rockyNW said:


> I don't think there was any invitations issued for 65 points. If anyone has got invitation please update.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO	: 263111 (Computer System and Network Engineer)
> ...



This is what I got from another forum

2211: 75 @ 27 March 2017
2212:
2334:
2335: 70 @ 22 April 2017
2339: 75 @ 15 June 2017
2611 : 75 @ 5 April 2017
2613: 70 @ 26 April 2017
2631: 75 @ 15 March 2017
2633 : 70 @ 30 May 2017


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

Just wanted to share the happy news that I got invited today under 189...


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

Congrats..Brother


----------



## santhoshsp (Jul 11, 2017)

rockyNW said:


> I don't think there was any invitations issued for 65 points. If anyone has got invitation please update.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO	: 263111 (Computer System and Network Engineer)
> ...


Yes, I do think none of them with 65 points got the invite. Lets hope for the next round !!!


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

yamaha5225 said:


> Just wanted to share the happy news that I got invited today under 189...


Congrats buddy!

Please share more details on this, like how much was your points and when did you apply for EOI etc...


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

How can I check cap or number of invitations in Vic for a particular Anzesco code?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nehajn2000 said:


> How can I check cap or number of invitations in Vic for a particular Anzesco code?


You can't. State doesn't release that data as far as I know.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you, but can I check if a particular anzsco code needs how many points? I am looking for VIC nomination for ICT Security specialist?


----------



## jmanojkumar (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Received invite for 2631, 75 points, applied 15th March, 2017 (missed by one day last time due to ignorance of the quota left)


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

How can we check quota ?

Thanks



jmanojkumar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received invite for 2631, 75 points, applied 15th March, 2017 (missed by one day last time due to ignorance of the quota left)


----------



## jmanojkumar (Mar 28, 2017)

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can we check quota ?
> 
> Thanks


In the Skill Set page we were able to see during the last year invitations but not sure if it's updated yet for 2017-18.


----------



## jmanojkumar (Mar 28, 2017)

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can we check quota ?
> 
> Thanks


This is the link I mentioned. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you so much. Appreciate it. 



jmanojkumar said:


> This is the link I mentioned.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

yamaha5225 said:


> Just wanted to share the happy news that I got invited today under 189...


Congrats man!


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

jmanojkumar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received invite for 2631, 75 points, applied 15th March, 2017 (missed by one day last time due to ignorance of the quota left)


Congrats brother, was it 189 or 190(NSW? VIC?)


----------



## jmanojkumar (Mar 28, 2017)

sghx700_rgb said:


> Congrats brother, was it 189 or 190(NSW? VIC?)


It is for 189


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

Is 263111 still being invited as pro-rated basis? And while I'm working in Sydney on a work-permit, will I be able to apply for Victoria nomination?

Thanks.


----------



## frozebud (Nov 7, 2016)

I did my ACS July 2016, they gave me 4 years experience from March 2012. So will I now have 5 years experience or do I need to do another ACS assessment?


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

yamaha5225 said:


> Just wanted to share the happy news that I got invited today under 189...


Congrats mate


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

congrats to all got the invite. Also please update with DOE if any 70 or 65 pointers got the invite. So those with these points can guess the approx. invitation date


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

I am going to apply for SC 189 and SC 190 for Vic. I have total 3.5 years of experience assessed (1.5 year remaining after skill assessment) , so can't claim any points. Do I need to provide bank statements and tax returns for last 3.5 years to Vic for SC 190, even if I'm not claiming any points? Problem is I was never in tax bracket for last 3 years, and I was paid in cash; it's only this year that I got a raise and salary was tax deducted and directly deposited to my bank account. So all I can provide is a bank statement of last 5-6 months. Do I need to provide any evidence of experience to Vic if I am not claiming points?


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

What are the chances for getting invite 189 with 65 points for 263111?

As per immitracker only 1 person has been invited with 80 points. What is the occupation ceiling this year?

Please reply. Very worried now.

Thanks.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

I believe only 50 invites were sent for 2631 and most of the 75 and 80 pointers would have got cleared in yesterday's round. And 70 pointers and few 65 pointers with DOE in Feb and March may have chances in next round and August round.


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Any chance for 190 VIC for 60+5 in this month or next ?


----------



## neeb (Jun 5, 2017)

can i submit new EOI for Vic and 189 as i already submitted one for NSW?


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

neeb said:


> can i submit new EOI for Vic and 189 as i already submitted one for NSW?


Yes you can... You can submit fresh EOI for any state u want to apply... Every state different EOI, but whenever you get invited, please don't forget to withdraw the eois which were left behind... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

EOI date of 7th february with 65 points ! lets see if 65 points get started in 26th july round !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neeb (Jun 5, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> Yes you can... You can submit fresh EOI for any state u want to apply... Every state different EOI, but whenever you get invited, please don't forget to withdraw the eois which were left behind...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thank You Very much,

should i use separate email for each EOI?

Do you know any seperate requirements for Victoria? or it is same as NSW?
As i am currently on 70 points at 190

Thanks again


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

neeb said:


> Thank You Very much,
> 
> should i use separate email for each EOI?
> 
> ...


Email can be same it's not a problem, whenever u create a new EOI just select Victoria, while filling... That's it, just like NSW.. After getting invitation you need to apply in Victoria's Web site, you have to create an account and then you have to start 'new application' to apply for your invitation that has to be done within strict period of 14 days. 

After that, Victoria will check your application and then send you an invitation to apply which you can apply within 60 days... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy_marco (Apr 17, 2017)

Is 263111 getting less invites per round this year, in this scenario it will be same for all the rounds, anyone has any idea about this issue from previous years experience ?


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

Immitracker shows 65+5 received invite from VIC, hopefully 60 will be considered in the next rounds.


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

sghx700_rgb said:


> Immitracker shows 65+5 received invite from VIC, hopefully 60 will be considered in the next rounds.


Is it ? Cause didn't see any VIC invites coming ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sghx700_rgb said:


> Immitracker shows 65+5 received invite from VIC, hopefully 60 will be considered in the next rounds.


There are no rounds for state sponsorship or points system 
They can invite whosoever they want irrespective of the points

Cheers


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Victoria is offering 489 for 263111. Are there any conditions for this ? Such as job offer letter ?


----------



## 1252570 (Jul 1, 2016)

...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expatnetsys said:


> Victoria is offering 489 for 263111. Are there any conditions for this ? Such as job offer letter ?


The criteria for each category is clearly spelled out out on the VIC website 

You need minimum 7.0 in English and 3 years experience 

Moreover you cant apply directly to VIC
You have to go through Skillselect only

Cheers


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> expatnetsys said:
> 
> 
> > Victoria is offering 489 for 263111. Are there any conditions for this ? Such as job offer letter ?
> ...


Plus job offer as well right ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expatnetsys said:


> Plus job offer as well right ?


Job offer is not required unless you are already in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There are no rounds for state sponsorship or points system
> They can invite whosoever they want irrespective of the points
> 
> Cheers


noted brother


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello Newbienz
I lodged my EOI at 6 apr 2017 with 65 points for 263111 compyer network. what are the chances for the next round 26 july for my EOI.


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

Reminder !!!!

I lodged my EOI at 6 apr 2017 with 65 points for 263111 compyer network. what are the chances for the next round 26 july for my EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

faizahmed said:


> Reminder !!!!
> 
> I lodged my EOI at 6 apr 2017 with 65 points for 263111 compyer network. what are the chances for the next round 26 july for my EOI.


Chances are high but let's wait for the cut off to be released next mid week for the 1st Round

Cheers


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

Do you prefer me to go with medical as my PCC are eady only medical is pending


----------



## A_F (Jan 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Chances are high but let's wait for the cut off to be released next mid week for the 1st Round
> 
> Cheers


Is this for NSW?I have submitted my EOI with 65 points under the same category 263111 on the 10th January 2017 but have not heard anything so far


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

A_F said:


> Is this for NSW?I have submitted my EOI with 65 points under the same category 263111 on the 10th January 2017 but have not heard anything so far



This is for 189 visa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

faizahmed said:


> Do you prefer me to go with medical as my PCC are eady only medical is pending


No harm in getting it done

Cheers


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Code: 263111

I lodge my EOI on 11th July with 65 point for 189 and 70 point for Vic. Is there any chance to get +ve reply during upcoming months.


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello newbienz,
Can u plz answer my last posted question.
I lodge my EOI on 11th July with 65 point for 189 and 70 point for Vic. Is there any chance to get +ve reply during upcoming months.

Thanks.


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

When it comes to submitting all of your work experience on the EOI does the state just see the amount of experience used for the skilled points test or do they see the whole picture?

My husband has 13 yrs of experience but as he has submitted a RPL (-8yrs) and - another 2 yrs we only have the remaining 3 hrs for the points, which out of 13 seems very unfair! In our case do they just believe that you have 3 years experience?

Currently waiting on the ACS result. PTE top marks @ 90. Age - 30 points. Exp - 5 = Total 55 +5 SS


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi peeps,

My husband is 263111 with 60 points. You think he has a chance to be invited at some point if he applies for 189 visa?

Many thanx!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MrsDP said:


> When it comes to submitting all of your work experience on the EOI does the state just see the amount of experience used for the skilled points test or do they see the whole picture?
> 
> My husband has 13 yrs of experience but as he has submitted a RPL (-8yrs) and - another 2 yrs we only have the remaining 3 hrs for the points, which out of 13 seems very unfair! In our case do they just believe that you have 3 years experience?
> 
> Currently waiting on the ACS result. PTE top marks @ 90. Age - 30 points. Exp - 5 = Total 55 +5 SS




For sc189 these deducted years of experience are irrelevant - what matters are points. 

For sc190 for some states experience matters, but for some points are more important.

Why ACS deducted 10 years? Its should be 6 via RPL? Does your husband has a degree in other fields?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi memebers,
Is there any one who can answer. I submitted my EOI as 263111 Computer Network & System Engineer with 65 Points for SC189 and for VIC with 70 Points for SC190. Is there any chance to get response in upcoming months.

Thanks in advance for reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> Hi memebers,
> Is there any one who can answer. I submitted my EOI as 263111 Computer Network & System Engineer with 65 Points for SC189 and for VIC with 70 Points for SC190. Is there any chance to get response in upcoming months.
> 
> Thanks in advance for reply.


You have a good chance under 189 for invite

Let the results for the 1st Round be out any day now
For 190 you can't be sure as they don't follow any fixed timetable or pattern 

Cheers


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have a good chance under 189 for invite
> 
> Let the results for the 1st Round be out any day now
> For 190 you can't be sure as they don't follow any fixed timetable or pattern
> ...


Dear,
what if i will submit for NSW along with VIC is it possible to submit EOI for multiple states for nomination.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nabeelmanj said:


> Dear,
> 
> what if i will submit for NSW along with VIC is it possible to submit EOI for multiple states for nomination.
> 
> ...




You cab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

Does anyone from 263111 with 70 points got the invite on 12 july 2017 round.


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> For sc189 these deducted years of experience are irrelevant - what matters are points.
> 
> For sc190 for some states experience matters, but for some points are more important.
> 
> ...


Sorry i was wrong.... We are looking at 190 visa's only. It should be 8 years to be deducted. 8 as he has IT qualifications that are not recognised.
Points will be:

Age - 30
English - 20
Work Exp - 5
= 55 +5

Just working it out he has 11yrs 9 mths in 263111. Minus 8 yrs = 3.9
So we can only claim 5 points for 3 years until next June when we can claim 10 but the same month he loses 5 on age! 

July 2018 will be 
Age - 25
English - 20
Work Exp - 10
=55

Hoping to get an invite within a year :-/


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi, I have filed my EOI with 64 points for 189 on 29th June under 263111, when can I expect an invitation. Any guess is appreciated.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Is der any chances for 60 points (60+5 for nsw and vic)? Do we have to have an Job offer in hand if we are applying for VIC outside australia


----------



## faizanshaikh (Jul 20, 2017)

Faiz,

How did you get your PCC from Saudi Arabia?

I'll be submitting my documents to ACS for assessment and would like to start other formalities simultaneously. Can you please guide me with all the steps required to get a PCC from Saudi? As I feel you have recently got one.


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

faizanshaikh said:


> Faiz,
> 
> How did you get your PCC from Saudi Arabia?
> 
> I'll be submitting my documents to ACS for assessment and would like to start other formalities simultaneously. Can you please guide me with all the steps required to get a PCC from Saudi? As I feel you have recently got one.



Replied in PM.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Will I get 15 points for being a B.Com graduate? I am to apply for the same code. Computer n/w eng.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

nehajn2000 said:


> Will I get 15 points for being a B.Com graduate? I am to apply for the same code. Computer n/w eng.




My BCOM was 2 years and was assessed equivalent to associate degree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

faizahmed said:


> Replied in PM.


Bhai, my wife studied in KSA for 5 years, I couldn't get the PCC but in lieu of that, the CO asked me to complete character statutory declaration.

I got it done in the Chennai office and paid 70 AUD for it. All you need to take is your passport, declaration form. Don't forget to take an appointment.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

faizahmed said:


> Replied in PM.


Hi Faiz,

Can you also please help me with the PCC procedure in Saudi.....


----------



## kaylogics (Jul 12, 2017)

*189 - 70 points date 17 June, any chance today?*

Although we will know in few hours/days about the invites, still human curiosity is frustrating. 
Do I stand a chance with 70 points and EOI date 17 June in todays round?
Does anyone have any insight on this?

TIA


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

All the best guys !! :amen:


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

avishmalik said:


> Hi Faiz,
> 
> Can you also please help me with the PCC procedure in Saudi.....


Hi Faiz....waiting for your response.....


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Any updates? anyone got invites ?


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

kaylogics said:


> Although we will know in few hours/days about the invites, still human curiosity is frustrating.
> Do I stand a chance with 70 points and EOI date 17 June in todays round?
> Does anyone have any insight on this?
> 
> TIA


99% chances for today


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

one person on immitracker received an invite today

263111
Points 70	
EOI 22/04/2017	
Invited 26/07/2017 
Total days to invitation 95


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

I think right now they are just clearing backlog, and there isn't much change in occupation ceilings. We are seeing most of the invites for 2613 and 2211 only, because 2613 had one of the highest ceilings in pro-rata, while 2211 had the highest cut off (resulting in more backlog for both).
As for 263111, even if the ceiling is reduced to the minimum (minimum ceiling is 1000 for any profession as set by dibp in 2014) 263111 most probably will still have a maximum wait time of 3-4 months for 65 pointers. Last year 600+ invitations were given out of 1426 total till august 2nd round 2016, means around 42%-43% of the ceiling was consumed in just 2 months, so dibp decided to put 263111 in pro-rata, as for the remaining 47%-48% (700-800 seats remaining) we all know the waiting time was 4-6 weeks. 263111 doesn't have much 70+ pointers, that's why we are not seeing any invitation for 263111.


----------



## kaylogics (Jul 12, 2017)

Got the invite guys.
I wasn't expecting but got it. Feels great.

ANZSCO: 263111
PTE: 90/90/90/90 
189: 70 pts

EOI date 14 June.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

kaylogics said:


> Got the invite guys.
> I wasn't expecting but got it. Feels great.
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ...


Congrats


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

kaylogics said:


> Got the invite guys.
> I wasn't expecting but got it. Feels great.
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ...


Congrats!!!

This gives me hope for next round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kaylogics (Jul 12, 2017)

All the best to everyone.


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

lowkeylegend said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> This gives me hope for next round :fingerscrossed:


how do people get 90/90/90/90 on PTE?


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

monavy said:


> how do people get 90/90/90/90 on PTE?


It's not that difficult once you know how the system works and what is being checked.


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

monavy said:


> how do people get 90/90/90/90 on PTE?


If you understand the scoring and question pattern, then it's easy + having excellent english foundation is the key to get it with less effort.

Other way is to practice practice practice and sheer determination.


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

lowkeylegend said:


> If you understand the scoring and question pattern, then it's easy + having excellent english foundation is the key to get it with less effort.
> 
> Other way is to practice practice practice and sheer determination.


All you need it 79 so why waste effort on 90 All.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

With 65 Points (189) , DOE: 01/06/2017, what would be the app. wait time...


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Any body knows what was the cut off points this time and when is next round of EOI


----------



## kaylogics (Jul 12, 2017)

monavy said:


> how do people get 90/90/90/90 on PTE?


It's not very difficult. I think it's not difficult at all. If you can get 7 or 8 in IELTS then 90 in PTE is very easy.I had 8 in IELTS but not overall.So had to give PTE and scored 90.


----------



## pavanvarma0217 (Jul 1, 2017)

My EOI (189):04/03/2017,with 65 points.
Can you please let me know when can i expect the invitation.


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

pavanvarma0217 said:


> My EOI (189):04/03/2017,with 65 points.
> Can you please let me know when can i expect the invitation.


I would suggest to try to take shot @ PTE and get 20 points ... its not difficult but surely achievable.

Since i am suspecting the points threshold for this year would be around 70... 

Else you can even try to look / apply for state sponsorship.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pavanvarma0217 said:


> My EOI (189):04/03/2017,with 65 points.
> Can you please let me know when can i expect the invitation.


Cut-off points for 65 is 3rd Feb 2017. So, you may need to wait 1-3 months. If you don't want to wait, then take PTE. Also, all these depends on ceilings which we don't know of it yet.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Any body knows what was the cut off points this time and when is next round of EOI


Try immitracker.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Any 70 pointers left for invitation?


----------



## Minioer (Jun 30, 2017)

kaylogics said:


> It's not very difficult. I think it's not difficult at all. If you can get 7 or 8 in IELTS then 90 in PTE is very easy.I had 8 in IELTS but not overall.So had to give PTE and scored 90.


Hi mate, I'm a 65 pointer for 263111 as well. I'm taking your advice and I will try PTE-A in 2 weeks. My IELTS overall score was 8 with the weakest mark in writing - 7. What were your individual marks in IELTS?




monavy said:


> If you understand the scoring and question pattern, then it's easy + having excellent english foundation is the key to get it with less effort.
> 
> Other way is to practice practice practice and sheer determination.


Can you please share, where did you find some tips about scoring and question pattern?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Minioer said:


> Hi mate, I'm a 65 pointer for 263111 as well. I'm taking your advice and I will try PTE-A in 2 weeks. My IELTS overall score was 8 with the weakest mark in writing - 7. What were your individual marks in IELTS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try these tips: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html 

I am sure you will ace PTE.

In any case, 65 points will get you invite this year.


----------



## Minioer (Jun 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> In any case, 65 points will get you invite this year.


Thanks mate! I know I will, but I would rather not losing another Australian Summer and move up there sometime November or December. Correct me if I'm wrong but, considering I'm European the entire visa process should be relatively quick.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

Dgrover said:


> With 65 Points (189) , DOE: 01/06/2017, what would be the app. wait time...


Hopefully by the second round of August, but might take a couple more rounds.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Minioer said:


> Thanks mate! I know I will, but I would rather not losing another Australian Summer and move up there sometime November or December. Correct me if I'm wrong but, considering I'm European the entire visa process should be relatively quick.


That's right especially if you are single and no work verification, being from ETA travel countries will definitely help.

But you also need to submit *Complete Applications* and front load all documents and PCC, Medical and everything.


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,
Is there any one who's EOI accepted during 26th july 2017 round with 65 or 70 points.
Update plz.


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

I forget to mention.
I am asking about 263111.

Thanks.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Experts

Obviouly no one knows the OC, the cut offs and the invitations per round yet but here is my rough broad analysis (263111/1st June/65 points/189) based on the figures from the last year and myimmitracker. 

From Feb17 onwards till May17, in myimmitracker, no. of 65 pointers and above EOIs are app. 70. Assuming there are just 10% applicants registered in myimmitracker, so number of EOIs would be app. 700.

And 2016 OC of app. 1400 got over by Jan17, so with 700 EOIs in front of me, I should get the ITA before Jan18.

P.S.: Assuming the worst case i.e. in case registered myimmitracker figures are just 5% of the actual then I would have app. 1400 EOIs and would be just on the verge for this year (if OC doesn't comes down).

Expert's opinion welcome!!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> I forget to mention.
> I am asking about 263111.
> 
> Thanks.


For 70 points yes. Check Immitracker. Google it.


----------



## avisinger (Jun 10, 2016)

*60 points*

Hi friends,

I am new to this expat forum. Can someone here let me know what are the chances of getting invitation for 60 pointers in 189 subclass.

My points Breakup:
Age:30
PTE: 77, 73,78,79 So points: 10
ACS +ve
EOI Submitted for 189 with 60 points on 29th july 2017
for 190: 65 points on 26th july 2017.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

avisinger said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am new to this expat forum. Can someone here let me know what are the chances of getting invitation for 60 pointers in 189 subclass.
> 
> ...


You won't be able to get invite with 60 points, even if your EOI remains in pool for a year. I can see that you have a good score in PTE, although you failed to achieve the target for now, but getting 70+ each means you are capable of getting 79+ easily and it was just bad luck (happens with many others too). I'd suggest give it another shot. Then with 70 points you can get the invite in the very next round. All the best.


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Obviouly no one knows the OC, the cut offs and the invitations per round yet but here is my rough broad analysis (263111/1st June/65 points/189) based on the figures from the last year and myimmitracker.
> 
> ...




Hi ,
I think you forget last year trend.
Last year for 263111 in 2 months (4 rounds) 661 Invitations sent.. How 700 EOI's got accepted after 2 rounds only.
Last year during 1st round 421 Invitations sent, 2nd round 140, 3rd and 4th round 50 each.
As per myimmitracker it reaches till 4th April with 70 points. 
If you know someone with 65 got invitation plz share ur details.
So far so ITA we will get invitations within 3 months.

Anyone's expert views would be appreciated.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> Dgrover said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts
> ...



700 EOIs was my estimate for the total no. of 263111 EOIs (waiting for ITA) filed between Feb17 and May17. Out of these probably only 50-60 nos. of 70 pointers and above might have been invited in the first 2 rounds (due to low no. of total ITAs, for all Occupations i.e. 1000 in each round).

I think they would increase the no. of ITAs in subsequent rounds if they have to send 1400 ( based on last year) OCs this year too.

Hope this clarifies my earlier understanding.


----------



## javedpsh (Apr 23, 2017)

faizahmed said:


> Dear All
> Iam posting my profile please if you can advise me what will be my tentative date for the invitation.
> 
> Anzsco code 263111 (computer and Network Engineer)
> ...


last person on 12 July invited on 75 points.so 65 points will take long time


----------



## javedpsh (Apr 23, 2017)

hi faiz can you send me ur email or mobile number i want to apply for police clearance certificate 
from Saudi Arabia i am i Riyadh Saudi araba
my mobile number is <*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## javedpsh (Apr 23, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> I forget to mention.
> I am asking about 263111.
> 
> Thanks.


hi

you will get the ITA But up to December 2017.as they clearly stated pro rata on 263111
from july.so please wait untill december hope you will get it.


----------



## Minazaki (Jul 30, 2017)

*EOI - 65 Points - 30/4/2017*

Can anyone advise please. i have submitted my EOI on 30th of April with 65 points and i feel anxious because of the delay as i will lose 5 points because of my age by September 24. Do i have a chance to get the invite before September 24th ?. i can see several threads and the news i'm reading every day in this forum and on iscah are very disturbing.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

javedpsh said:


> last person on 12 July invited on 75 points.so 65 points will take long time


On 26th july round; a 70 pointer with DOE in june got invited for 263111. So I hope in 1st round of august 65 pointers will be invited, and wait time will be back to 4-10 weeks or less in september.


----------



## Minioer (Jun 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I am sure you will ace PTE.
> 
> In any case, 65 points will get you invite this year.


I did a mock test on PTE web and my score is terrible - L:63 R:59 S:67 W:57
I honestly don't know how to approach this test now, it's even below my IELTS score.


----------



## Minazaki (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks 1John1. Few more days for the new round to be sent out. The only important thing for me is to get it before I lose 5 points in September 24 because of my age. Until now I'm 65 points


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Minazaki said:


> Thanks 1John1. Few more days for the new round to be sent out. The only important thing for me is to get it before I lose 5 points in September 24 because of my age. Until now I'm 65 points


Hopefully you'll get invitation before that. Situation will be more clear in a couple of days when occupation ceilings and august intake numbers are published by DIBP. Have faith.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Minioer said:


> I did a mock test on PTE web and my score is terrible - L:63 R:59 S:67 W:57
> I honestly don't know how to approach this test now, it's even below my IELTS score.


You need practice. English native speakers usually make 79+ in Speaking if not on other sections. Seems like you didn't grasp the format yet.

Go through the tips from my link and it will help.

Anyway, is that Test A ?


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Any update for August EOI round


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

What are the odds for this..Experts advise please

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform/policy-consultation-paper


----------



## Minioer (Jun 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You need practice. English native speakers usually make 79+ in Speaking if not on other sections. Seems like you didn't grasp the format yet.
> 
> Go through the tips from my link and it will help.
> 
> Anyway, is that Test A ?


Yes, It was Test A, I'm planning to do test B this weekend. 

Perhaps you might be right, it might just be the format. I will spend some time on practising as there are another 8 days to my exam.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

The occupation ceiling for 2017-18 has been announced. 263111 has 1318 and 65 invites are already sent. So my question is, this 65 invites is the total invites sent on July or just the invites on July 12th.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

ozielover said:


> The occupation ceiling for 2017-18 has been announced. 263111 has 1318 and 65 invites are already sent. So my question is, this 65 invites is the total invites sent on July or just the invites on July 12th.


65 invites in total were sent in last two rounds with DOE 26 April, 2017.


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

those 65 invites are for july 12 round. If you add up all the invites sent in occupation ceiling list page, it is adding to 1100. So that 1100 figure is for 12th july for 189 and 489. Second round results are yet to be released.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

ozielover said:


> The occupation ceiling for 2017-18 has been announced. 263111 has 1318 and 65 invites are already sent. So my question is, this 65 invites is the total invites sent on July or just the invites on July 12th.


65 invites is cumulative total invites since 01-July-2017 till latest invitation round


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

falcon22 said:


> 65 invites in total were sent in last two rounds with DOE 26 April, 2017.


DOE 26-Apr-2017 but what is their migration points ?


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

lowkeylegend said:


> those 65 invites are for july 12 round. If you add up all the invites sent in occupation ceiling list page, it is adding to 1100. So that 1100 figure is for 12th july for 189 and 489. Second round results are yet to be released.


yes, you are right.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> 65 invites is cumulative total invites since 01-July-2017 till latest invitation round


No, lowkeylegend is correct. if you sum all the invites, its closer to 1100 which was the cut off invites for July 12th round. The total invites of July were 2200. so the total invites sent till date is yet to announce.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

We can expect an average of 55-60 (1318/24 rounds) invites for 263111 per round.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

tchinyi said:


> DOE 26-Apr-2017 but what is their migration points ?


Ignore what I mentioned in my last post. The information is not correct.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

ozielover said:


> No, lowkeylegend is correct. if you sum all the invites, its closer to 1100 which was the cut off invites for July 12th round. The total invites of July were 2200. so the total invites sent till date is yet to announce.


yeap, you are right, my mistake


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

ozielover said:


> We can expect an average of 55-60 (1318/24 rounds) invites for 263111 per round.


i am curious how many 70/75/80 pointers are there


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> i am curious how many 70/75/80 pointers are there


I think 75/80 are cleared as the cut off point in at 70. and more 70s are left because the cut of date is 3rd April. This is as per the current updates in Skillselect. many 70s would have cleared out on 26th July round.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

ozielover said:


> I think 75/80 are cleared as the cut off point in at 70. and more 70s are left because the cut of date is 3rd April. This is as per the current updates in Skillselect. many 70s would have cleared out on 26th July round.


in another words, it's time for 65+


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Will the cut off moves down to 65 ? and when?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

ozielover said:


> Will the cut off moves down to 65 ? and when?


just my guessing, earliest September 2017, latest October 2017

But this year might repeat the same nightmare for 2631* which the quota might be exhausted around Feb / March 2018


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> ozielover said:
> 
> 
> > We can expect an average of 55-60 (1318/24 rounds) invites for 263111 per round.
> ...


If they do not increase the invitations per round and keep it at app. 55 for all 24 rounds, then I fear it is the end of the road for 65 pointers (for 2017-18) who would file EOIs after June-July 2017.

Analysis: As per DIPB figures, 65 invitations were sent out for Feb17 & Mar 17 for 70/70+ pointers in 12th July round. It means app. 15 EOIs of 70/70+ Pointers are getting added by every fortnight. So it would take 1-2 more rounds of Aug to clear the backlog of 70/70+ pointers till that date.

Lets say that in Sep 1st round 65 pointers invitations would start. But as only 40 invitations (55 minus 15) per round are left for them so a backlog of only 800 EOIs (40*20 rounds) can be cleared this year (as there are total 1300 invitations this year).

Going by rough estimates, if every fortnight 75 EOIs of 65 pointers are added, then 800 EOIs would have already been filed until June-July17 (starting Feb17) itself. 

Hope that they increase the no. of invitations per round like last year and that the no. of EOIs (filed/month) are much lesser than what is assumed above. 

Fingers crossed..


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> If they do not increase the invitations per round and keep it at app. 55 for all 24 rounds, then I fear it is the end of the road for 65 pointers (for 2017-18) who would file EOIs after June-July 2017.
> 
> Analysis: As per DIPB figures, 65 invitations were sent out for Feb17 & Mar 17 for 70/70+ pointers in 12th July round. It means app. 15 EOIs of 70/70+ Pointers are getting added by every fortnight. So it would take 1-2 more rounds of Aug to clear the backlog of 70/70+ pointers till that date.
> 
> ...


Dear,
It seems 70/70+ will come to an end soon, and hope so their will be increase in invitations during upcoming rounds. so be patience, wait and watch.:wacko:


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Dgrover said:


> If they do not increase the invitations per round and keep it at app. 55 for all 24 rounds, then I fear it is the end of the road for 65 pointers (for 2017-18) who would file EOIs after June-July 2017.
> 
> Analysis: As per DIPB figures, 65 invitations were sent out for Feb17 & Mar 17 for 70/70+ pointers in 12th July round. It means app. 15 EOIs of 70/70+ Pointers are getting added by every fortnight. So it would take 1-2 more rounds of Aug to clear the backlog of 70/70+ pointers till that date.
> 
> ...


Given the current figures by DIBP you did a good job. However, right now, no one is in a position to accurately estimate how many 65 or 70 pointers are added in the EOI pool per fortnight, it could be 20, 50 or even more. We cannot say anything for sure for 65 pointers until and unless the results of August round are published and we have a cut-off date for 65 pointers. As for 70+ we know that in July 26th round 70 pointers with DOE in June are already invited, though we don't know the actual invitations for 26 July, it might have taken just 2 invitations to cover till June or 50; there is a good chance that in August 9th round 65 pointers with DOE in Feb/March might get invitation too, and only then we will be in a position to predict invitation dates to some extent.

One thing to note that although official immigration year extend from July to June, but for pro-rata unofficial year is from April to March (i-e April 2016 to March 2017) for the last 2-3 years, and there is a good chance that it will remain the same, as DIBP in not in a position to change that. For 263111, in the worst case scenario, we might see an invitation trend like that of 26111 observed last year (wait time of 3-6 months). I think that 65 pointers with DOE till September or even October 2017 are on the safe side.


----------



## badshah111 (Jun 13, 2017)

*confused*

Hi everyone,

I have applied my EOI on 7th june 2017 for 189 with 65 points, my visas are expiring at 15th of march, Do you guys reckon i will get the invitation by the time?


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

July 26th round results are out now.


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

263111 Cutoff date/points for july second round 27/06/2017 12.03 am / 70

Good news for people with 65 points.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

lowkeylegend said:


> 263111 Cutoff date/points for july second round 27/06/2017 12.03 am / 70
> 
> Good news for people with 65 points.


Yeah, 65 pointers have a backlog of 6 months now. We might see an invitation trend like that of 2611 observed last year.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

1john1 said:


> Given the current figures by DIBP you did a good job. However, right now, no one is in a position to accurately estimate how many 65 or 70 pointers are added in the EOI pool per fortnight, it could be 20, 50 or even more. We cannot say anything for sure for 65 pointers until and unless the results of August round are published and we have a cut-off date for 65 pointers. As for 70+ we know that in July 26th round 70 pointers with DOE in June are already invited, though we don't know the actual invitations for 26 July, it might have taken just 2 invitations to cover till June or 50; there is a good chance that in August 9th round 65 pointers with DOE in Feb/March might get invitation too, and only then we will be in a position to predict invitation dates to some extent.
> 
> One thing to note that although official immigration year extend from July to June, but for pro-rata unofficial year is from April to March (i-e April 2016 to March 2017) for the last 2-3 years, and there is a good chance that it will remain the same, as DIBP in not in a position to change that. For 263111, in the worst case scenario, we might see an invitation trend like that of 26111 observed last year (wait time of 3-6 months). I think that 65 pointers with DOE till September or even October 2017 are on the safe side.


Nice Analysis. I would just like to add a little here. Dgrover and many of us seems to be taking to 70 pointer and 65 pointers as two separate set of people. Actually the 70 pointers are kind of a smaller subset originating out from the 60 or 65 pointers itself. So only a very few new 70 pointers come into the system directly, Most of the 70 pointers are those who get promoted from 60/65 points by getting better scores in PTE or getting extra experience points after few months in the system. So there is a lot of hope for 65 pointer. I feel that soon the invitation gap between the DOE for 65 pointers would same as previous year around 4 - 8 weeks which means by April 2017, 65 pointers with DOE Jan/Feb would have good chances.

Cheers and Let's keep our hope, for better things to come, alive.


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

HI,
I have 60 Points for 263111 and I will be getting 5 more after Sep 2017 for my experience.
I have ACS valid till APril 2018. I have done skills assessment and after that My current role /Designation is changed from the current company. Do I need to validate for the 8+ years exp again by doing skills asseement with ACS?

If no change in points not required --> I have clarity.
But I get extra 5 points for exp and also My designation is changed for the current company...Did any one faced similar issue??

Regards,
Venkat


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> HI,
> I have 60 Points for 263111 and I will be getting 5 more after Sep 2017 for my experience.
> I have ACS valid till APril 2018. I have done skills assessment and after that My current role /Designation is changed from the current company. Do I need to validate for the 8+ years exp again by doing skills asseement with ACS?
> 
> ...


There is no ambiguity
If your designation and more importantly your role has changed post ACS assessment, you have to get your self re assessed if you want to claim the extra points

Cheers


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi,

Can I ask, has someone requested a change in occupation to ACS from any other ICT occupation to Computer Network and Systems Engineer ANZSCO 263111 using the same work reference letters?? Or can the reference letter be changed to include more details related to the new ANZSCO occupation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

1john1 said:


> Dgrover said:
> 
> 
> > If they do not increase the invitations per round and keep it at app. 55 for all 24 rounds, then I fear it is the end of the road for 65 pointers (for 2017-18) who would file EOIs after June-July 2017.
> ...


Nice analysis. Though last year quota was over by Jan itslef but seeing the current trend of 1000 invites in first 4 rounds and 65 invitations for first 2 rounds, I kept it flat for 12 months.

Nevertheless, with 26th July round figures, at least we can assume that my analysis of 70/70+ pointers being 130 in 4 months i.e. app. 15 per forthight is near to accurate.
If we still have 65 invitations in 9th Aug round too, then 70/70+ pointers would be app. 30 and 65 pointers would be app. 35.

This means 65 pointers (of Feb 17 DOEs) should probably start getting invitations in next round.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Dgrover said:


> If they do not increase the invitations per round and keep it at app. 55 for all 24 rounds, then I fear it is the end of the road for 65 pointers (for 2017-18) who would file EOIs after June-July 2017.
> 
> Analysis: As per DIPB figures, 65 invitations were sent out for Feb17 & Mar 17 for 70/70+ pointers in 12th July round. It means app. 15 EOIs of 70/70+ Pointers are getting added by every fortnight. So it would take 1-2 more rounds of Aug to clear the backlog of 70/70+ pointers till that date.
> 
> ...


according to DIBP habit in 2017, DIBP would exhaust the quota by Feb or March, so still high chance for 65+.
We couldn't use the formula 1300/12 = 108/month


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

i have a funny question, we know for 60+ or 65+, we have to queue & wait for decades.

assuming someone manage to score all band 7.0 in IELTS to achieve 60 migration points and he submitted his EOI. By the time he receives his invitation, I think the IELTS has already expired.

So, what can he do ? retake the IELTS ? as we know, it's not easy to take IELTS, it might take another year to score band 7.0 again.... but invitation only valid for 2 months.... how ??!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> i have a funny question, we know for 60+ or 65+, we have to queue & wait for decades.
> 
> assuming someone manage to score all band 7.0 in IELTS to achieve 60 migration points and he submitted his EOI. By the time he receives his invitation, I think the IELTS has already expired.
> 
> So, what can he do ? retake the IELTS ? as we know, it's not easy to take IELTS, it might take another year to score band 7.0 again.... but invitation only valid for 2 months.... how ??!!!


The score has to be valid on the date of the invite
All your points are frozen on that date

So as long as your IELTS result was valid on the day of the invite, you are safe
No need to take IELTS again to make it valid

Cheers


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

jfperez05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I ask, has someone requested a change in occupation to ACS from any other ICT occupation to Computer Network and Systems Engineer ANZSCO 263111 using the same work reference letters?? Or can the reference letter be changed to include more details related to the new ANZSCO occupation?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, the same reference letters should work if roles and responsibilities are same. I have used the same reference letters for 263112 and 263111 but it worked because both have almost same description. I have done it in a difference of 25-30 days and I have positive assessment letters for both occupations.


----------



## durani01 (Jun 8, 2017)

I have 263111 category
Age: 30 till 27th September (25 after 27th September)
Exp: 10
Edu: 15
Lang: 10

What is recommended?
Should I appear for IELTS or PTE-A and for how much score.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

durani01 said:


> I have 263111 category
> Age: 30 till 27th September (25 after 27th September)
> Exp: 10
> Edu: 15
> ...


Members here overwhelmingly have the opinion that PTE-A is much easier to score 20 then IELTS

You already have 10 so aim for 20

Cheers


----------



## durani01 (Jun 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Members here overwhelmingly have the opinion that PTE-A is much easier to score 20 then IELTS
> 
> You already have 10 so aim for 20
> 
> Cheers


Dear thanks for reply
I appeared in online Test A i got LRSW 56/47/49/64
How you got this much
Plz guide


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

durani01 said:


> Dear thanks for reply
> I appeared in online Test A i got LRSW 56/47/49/64
> How you got this much
> Plz guide


I appeared just once and that also with just 2 days preparation
So I am not the best person to guide you

There is a thread on PTE-A which is very active.
Post on that.
The members will surely help you achieve your target

Cheers


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

So comparing the results on 26th July and 12th July, its time to get invites for 65 pointers from 3rd February probably till Feb last week. March EOI may need to wait till 23rd August, April EOI in Sept and so on.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> according to DIBP habit in 2017, DIBP would exhaust the quota by Feb or March, so still high chance for 65+.
> We couldn't use the formula 1300/12 = 108/month


DIBP may not follow what they did in 2016. First invitation in 2016 they sent out over 400 invitation for 263111. Once it reached pro rata they stopped sending huge invites and stick to 50 per round. 263111 started as pro rata this year, so I don't think so they will send bulk invites this year.


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

newbienz said:


> There is no ambiguity
> If your designation and more importantly your role has changed post ACS assessment, you have to get your self re assessed if you want to claim the extra points
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply.

My Designation is only changed as a promotion. My roles remain same.
.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My Designation is only changed as a promotion. My roles remain same.
> .


Will you be able to get a letter from the company on the letterhead, that even after the Promotion, your R&R remains the same ?
Also they should confirm this in case a verification call is made in due course by DIBP
Cheers


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

ozielover said:


> So comparing the results on 26th July and 12th July, its time to get invites for 65 pointers from 3rd February probably till Feb last week. March EOI may need to wait till 23rd August, April EOI in Sept and so on.


it's still good that 65 pointers to receive their invitations before 1-jan-2018


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Will you be able to get a letter from the company on the letterhead, that even after the Promotion, your R&R remains the same ?
> Also they should confirm this in case a verification call is made in due course by DIBP
> Cheers


Current company did not give on letter head. My manager has given Notary stamped letter. He will do it. I have also mailed to ACS if complete assessment is required or how I have to apply for the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Current company did not give on letter head. My manager has given Notary stamped letter. He will do it. I have also mailed to ACS if complete assessment is required or how I have to apply for the same.


Wise decision indeed 

Cheers


----------



## sri46 (Sep 22, 2016)

durani01 said:


> I have 263111 category
> Age: 30 till 27th September (25 after 27th September)
> Exp: 10
> Edu: 15
> ...


It's 30 points upto 32 years. Correct me if I am wrong. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sri46 said:


> It's 30 points upto 32 years. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


It's 30 points upto 32 years 364 days
You lose 5 points on your 33rd birthday 

Many members are under the impression that they lose on 32nd Birthday, but that's wrong

Cheers


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Need to know how much do i need to wait to get an EOI Under 189 with 65 points. EOI updated on 1 aug.

ANZSCO : 263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer
ACS Result : Sept 20th, 2016
PTE - L 81 R 68 S 86 W 78
EOI : SC189 10-May-2017 (60 points)
EOI : SC189 1-Aug-2017 (65 points) - UPDATED 
EOI : SC190-VIC 01-Aug-2017 (70 points)
EOI : SC190-NSW 01-Aug-2017 (70 points)


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello everyone, may i know how much do i need to wait with 65 points. 

EOI Submitted on 10 May 2017 --With 60 points.
Updated EOI on 1 Aug 2017 -- With 65 points.


----------



## tehseen_aslam (Aug 5, 2017)

*65 Points/ EOI Submitted on 1st June*

I have submitted my EOI on 1st June 2017 for 263111. My points are 65. When should I expect the invitation guys... (Approx.)??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tehseen_aslam said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 1st June 2017 for 263111. My points are 65. When should I expect the invitation guys... (Approx.)??


Can't tell. But most likely anywhere from mid Dec to April 2018.


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

EOI 6th April 2017 65 points 263111 when can i expect?


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Faizhmed,
My EOI is almost same like you. I have submitted EOI on 27th Mar 17 and 5 points added on 6th April so DOE changed to 6th April. 2017.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

I think we can expect invitation in September or October.
Experts, please advise as per recent results.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

OK - done my detailed analysis - here is what I reckon: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitations-august-2017-a-39.html#post12982666


Regards

Tony Coates
MARN 0601801


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Here's the next invite estimates (from ISCAH, not official)

Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah

Hope it helps.


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

No hope for 60 pointers


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Now there is a new occupation ANZSCO 2621 Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists with 2391 invites. Only 1 invited so far, 2631 60 pointers and new prospective Security and System professional can use this occupation to get quick invitation. 
2631 has now little hope that the Security and Systems professional got a separate ANZSCO, only Network Professional needs to use 2631.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

As per immitracker from 30 Jan 2017 to 4 April 2017 there are 29 candidates of 263111 code with 65 points who are waiting for invite. As mine DOE is 3 April 2017 with 65 points. Can I get the invite in August rounds as per ceiling there is 130 invites in July round for 2631 Code.

Expert advise please


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Mandip said:


> As per immitracker from 30 Jan 2017 to 4 April 2017 there are 29 candidates of 263111 code with 65 points who are waiting for invite. As mine DOE is 3 April 2017 with 65 points. Can I get the invite in August rounds as per ceiling there is 130 invites in July round for 2631 Code.
> 
> Expert advise please


Immitracker just have 5-10% of total applicants. Around 20-25, 75 and 70 pointers were shown in Immitracker and 130 invites were sent in total.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Mandip said:


> As per immitracker from 30 Jan 2017 to 4 April 2017 there are 29 candidates of 263111 code with 65 points who are waiting for invite. As mine DOE is 3 April 2017 with 65 points. Can I get the invite in August rounds as per ceiling there is 130 invites in July round for 2631 Code.
> 
> Expert advise please


I'm no expert though but as far as I know, Immitracker is just the fraction of the total application on SkillSelect. If we assume the estimates of ISCAH, you can expect invites as early as September.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> I'm no expert though but as far as I know, Immitracker is just the fraction of the total application on SkillSelect. If we assume the estimates of ISCAH, you can expect invites as early as September.


Seeing the trends in past 2 rounds, I have prepared a simple sheet with tentative timelines. Although actuals would vary as per DIBP wishes, but basic assumptions here are:
a) DIBP chooses to maintain 263111 number of invitations to 65 per round till the quota finishes
b) No. of 70/70+ pointer EOIs per fortnight are app. 13
c) No. of 65+ pointer EOIs per fortnight are app. 75
d) No other major changes by DIBP.

As I have 65 point with DOE 01/06/2018, for me I presume ITA aound Oct 2nd Round .

Comments welcome.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Seeing the trends in past 2 rounds, I have prepared a simple sheet with tentative timelines. Although actuals would vary as per DIBP wishes, but basic assumptions here are:
> a) DIBP chooses to maintain 263111 number of invitations to 65 per round till the quota finishes
> b) No. of 70/70+ pointer EOIs per fortnight are app. 13
> c) No. of 65+ pointer EOIs per fortnight are app. 75
> ...


You forgot April balance though but nice estimates.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't mind as long as i receive the ITA before Christmas !


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> You forgot April balance though but nice estimates.


Thanks for noticing. This makes my tentative ITA date in Nov 2nd round . Here is the revised estimate again.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Mandip said:


> As per immitracker from 30 Jan 2017 to 4 April 2017 there are 29 candidates of 263111 code with 65 points who are waiting for invite. As mine DOE is 3 April 2017 with 65 points. Can I get the invite in August rounds as per ceiling there is 130 invites in July round for 2631 Code.
> 
> Expert advise please


Yes, as per the chart which I sent in the last post, your Apr beginning DOEs seems to be in Sep02 round (+- 1 round). Though we shall get more clarity in 9th Aug round.


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Hi all,

This means 60 pointers no hope at all ?


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> OK - done my detailed analysis - here is what I reckon: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitations-august-2017-a-39.html#post12982666
> 
> 
> Regards
> ...



Gone through your analysis at that link, It seems to be spot on as per the current trends.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

expatnetsys said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This means 60 pointers no hope at all ?


Not to say no hope, but by the time you receive your invitation, most likely your IELTS/PTE/accessment already expired.... you have to retake


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Guys, those with 65 points (esp. with DOE of Feb 2017), please let us know when you receive your ITAs in tonight's round. This would give some indications of the trends to follow.


----------



## qns (Jan 13, 2016)

*Finally!!*

Made it through, long wait and struggle. The Grant comes in after a year and a half.

thanks to all those who've been together assisting during our EOI days last year. 

..Q
:fencing:


----------



## deeps123 (Jul 9, 2017)

Congratulations QNS.

How many points did you have


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

anyone got with 65 points, please


----------



## kashypramod (Jul 14, 2017)

263111 70 points (All 90 in PTE) EOI 1st July got invite


----------



## qns (Jan 13, 2016)

deeps123 said:


> Congratulations QNS.
> 
> How many points did you have


65

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## qns (Jan 13, 2016)

ozielover said:


> anyone got with 65 points, please


Me

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello789 (Dec 4, 2016)

qns said:


> ozielover said:
> 
> 
> > anyone got with 65 points, please
> ...


What is your EOI date


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

qns said:


> ozielover said:
> 
> 
> > anyone got with 65 points, please
> ...


Congrats QNS. What is your DOE..which date you filed your EOI


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

qns said:


> Made it through, long wait and struggle. The Grant comes in after a year and a half.
> 
> thanks to all those who've been together assisting during our EOI days last year.
> 
> ...


Please update date us with DOE or EOI date


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Congrats 2 all who got invites. Kindly share your points and DOE. So that we can analyse for us


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

I think @qns is talking about his grant. Not about the invitation.


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

I have got positive assessment from ACS in the month of june 2017 and applied for the EOI in the same month, after this in the month of July I left my Job, due to my wife pregnancy and my enrolment into some professional course related to my career, due to which I would been not be able to join any other job for another 5 months, will being jobless affect my VISA Grant or not, is CO will object that why I am not doing job after filing my EOI??????????


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> I have got positive assessment from ACS in the month of june 2017 and applied for the EOI in the same month, after this in the month of July I left my Job, due to my wife pregnancy and my enrolment into some professional course related to my career, due to which I would been not be able to join any other job for another 5 months, will being jobless affect my VISA Grant or not, is CO will object that why I am not doing job after filing my EOI??????????


Just update the EOI to show that your are not employed

Not having a job is not going to affect your chances of a grant.
The CO may ask you to substantiate how you are surviving without an income

As long as you have that credible answer, you need not worry

Cheers


----------



## kaylogics (Jul 12, 2017)

*Employment verifcation*

Does anybody know what is the process of verification of submitting the application.I got an invitation on 26th July and will be submitting my application soon. Need to know if they verify over the phone or personal visit in office. Also is there any specific timeline after the application submission for employment verification?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

kaylogics said:


> Does anybody know what is the process of verification of submitting the application.I got an invitation on 26th July and will be submitting my application soon. Need to know if they verify over the phone or personal visit in office. Also is there any specific timeline after the application submission for employment verification?


Its upto DIBP to decide how to verify.
No specific timelines. Could be in a week OR 8 months. DIBP published new processing times from 8 - 11 months


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

26th July round cutoff was 70 points till DOE of 26th June. As per immitracker, 70 pointer of 10th July got invitation in 9th Aug round but 70 pointers with Aug DOE didn't get an invite. 
This means that they might had sent invite only to 70/70+ pointers with July DOE.
But in one month, how many 263111 70/70+ pointers would have been there, atmost 35. 
Does it mean they invited just 35 EOIs in this round for 263111 (even lower that the last round of 65 invites). 
Seems their initial focus is only on clearing higher cutoff EOIs from all pro rata occupations combined rather than working towards individual occupation backlogs and ceilings. 
So all other pro rata IT occupations which have much higher ceilings and where lots of 70 pointers backlog is there would be prioritized.
If this is the case then wait is surely getting longer and longer for 65 pointers in 263111.


----------



## Thommichan (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi,
I have submitted EOI in July 2017 with 65 points in 263111. Is there any chance for me to get invite before end of 2017?


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Thommichan said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted EOI in July 2017 with 65 points in 263111. Is there any chance for me to get invite before end of 2017?


WithIf they continue with just 65 invites per round then probably EOIs of 65 pointers filed till Oct-Nov 2017 might only be cleared FY 2017-18.

With this trend yours can be in Nov-Dec, if 65 pointers invitations start from next round. Else further delays.

But noone is sure about what they have in mind this year. Need to wait for further rounds to get more clarity.


----------



## Bae (Aug 12, 2017)

*Should I apply for another visa*

I'm waiting for the invitation for 189. 
EOI was submitted on 04/06/17 with 65 points.

The problem is my 485 visa is expiring on 10/11/17.

I'm thinking to apply for 457 then wait for the invitation.
But I'd spend time until I get granted because I'd have no visa if I'm on bridging.

Not sure if I should just wait or apply for 457. 
Don't mind going back to my country for 5-6 months but better be employeed and making money in the meantime.

Would I get an invitation until then? 
It's very unlikely when I see the situation going on here.


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi Guys. NEED all of yours expert opinion

I have my medical on Monday at Max Lajpat Nagar. I know what medical test they will conduct
but i have some swelling in my chest bone what it means if i move my right hand upwards i can see the bone coming out little bit . If i will go through the medical, can they reject it because of this?

PLEASE GUYS CAN SOMEONE LET ME KNOW ASAP


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

Dgrover said:


> 26th July round cutoff was 70 points till DOE of 26th June. As per immitracker, 70 pointer of 10th July got invitation in 9th Aug round but 70 pointers with Aug DOE didn't get an invite.
> This means that they might had sent invite only to 70/70+ pointers with July DOE.
> But in one month, how many 263111 70/70+ pointers would have been there, atmost 35.
> Does it mean they invited just 35 EOIs in this round for 263111 (even lower that the last round of 65 invites).
> ...




i am of the exact same opinion !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi guys, 
My date of EOI is 07.02.2017.
Points- 30 age 15 degree 20 PTE.
It seems that wait for 65 pointers is long. My job experience will go up to 5 years in november 2017. So, my points will automatically rise to 70 or anything i ll have to do to get it done ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Mandy4995 said:


> Hi guys,
> My date of EOI is 07.02.2017.
> Points- 30 age 15 degree 20 PTE.
> It seems that wait for 65 pointers is long. My job experience will go up to 5 years in november 2017. So, my points will automatically rise to 70 or anything i ll have to do to get it done ?
> ...


i believe nope, EOI system will automatically updates your points accordingly.
i think 65pts is still ok, maybe you have to wait for 3-4 months, within 2017/18 you will get your invitation


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mandy4995 said:


> Hi guys,
> My date of EOI is 07.02.2017.
> Points- 30 age 15 degree 20 PTE.
> It seems that wait for 65 pointers is long. My job experience will go up to 5 years in november 2017. So, my points will automatically rise to 70 or anything i ll have to do to get it done ?
> ...


As long as you have left the TO DATE blank in the current job entry in the EOI, the system will automatically grant you the extra 5 points when you achieve the milestone 

I hope you have not changed job or roles or designation location etc. After getting the assessment done

Cheers


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Posted the same query in some other thread, but nobody responded. Never mind  

I have a total experience of 11 yrs. Filed ACS for 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer

PG Degree is MCA and Graduation Degree is B.Sc Electronics. 
Started my career in July 2006. But the PG Degree completed in Oct 2006.

Any idea how much experience they would possibly deduct(Degree + Experience)?

Thank You


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

greenhost said:


> Posted the same query in some other thread, but nobody responded. Never mind
> 
> I have a total experience of 11 yrs. Filed ACS for 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> ...


2- 4 years will be deducted. If ACS consider your degree as major in Computer Network and Systems Engineer then 2 years deduction. If they take your qualification as minor in Computer Network and Systems Engineer
then 4 years deduction. Cant tell you how they will consider your qualification. usually for engineering degrees are consider as major. non engg and non ICT engg as minor for 263111.


----------



## faizanshaikh (Jul 20, 2017)

ozielover said:


> 2- 4 years will be deducted. If ACS consider your degree as major in Computer Network and Systems Engineer then 2 years deduction. If they take your qualification as minor in Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> then 4 years deduction. Cant tell you how they will consider your qualification. usually for engineering degrees are consider as major. non engg and non ICT engg as minor for 263111.


How about Bachelors of Science in IT? Do they also consider it as minor? 

My subjects are closely related to 263111


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

faizanshaikh said:


> How about Bachelors of Science in IT? Do they also consider it as minor?
> 
> My subjects are closely related to 263111


-
Most probably considered as major but it depends on course content of the degree.


----------



## faizanshaikh (Jul 20, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Most probably considered as major but it depends on course content of the degree.


Thank you, Yousuf. I am actually confused as I saw two different guys on this forum with same degree but assessed differently by ACS. I will go for submission soon


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Need your suggestions as I have applied for 263111 in Aug 2016 with 60 Points
Experience : 5 years and they deducted 1.5 years from my total exp which left me with = 5 points
Degree = 15
PTE = Aug 2016=10 points
age = 30 points
my current age = 29
Still there is no invite for 60 points and no chance as per history of invites

but in November 2017 I will complete 5 years which will leave me with 5 more points and I will be having total = 65 points

Please advise as my EOI will expire in Aug 2018- Acs will expire in Feb 2018- and PTE will expire in Aug 2018

What are the chances with 65 points in November.
Should I submit my new EOI in November with 65 points? What about my ACS and PTE as it will expire in 2018


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestions as I have applied for 263111 in Aug 2016 with 60 Points
> Experience : 5 years and they deducted 1.5 years from my total exp which left me with = 5 points
> ...


Hi

100% put new EOI at 65 points in November as it will be over a year, I think before 65 gets invited - so you will need to renew your ACS and maybe PTE - PTE is valid for 3 years for the skilled visas - will it be 2 years old or 3 years old in August 2016 ?

Regards


tony Coates


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Tony,

I think PTE is valid for 2 years as mentioned in their website, as per my understandings EOI gets updated it self once the age or experience time changes, would you recommend to submit new EOI now as date of effect will be effected.

Need suggestions please. for ACS(will expire in Feb 2018) and EOI(Should I go with new one now or in nov as old will get expired in Aug 2018, still have one year) or should I keep it as it is ?


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

edited


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

I have 65 Points, is it worth to file for EOI in the month of Aug 2017????, Is there any chance for me to get invite from DIBP near December 2017 or the start of new year Jan 2018. I feel like apply for Canada express entry rather than wasting my time and money on AUS 189 process??????????????


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

jagga jatt said:


> I have 65 Points, is it worth to file for EOI in the month of Aug 2017????, Is there any chance for me to get invite from DIBP near December 2017 or the start of new year Jan 2018. I feel like apply for Canada express entry rather than wasting my time and money on AUS 189 process??????????????


I think with 65 points, you shall receive the ITA somewhere dec 2017 or latest Feb 2018


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello guyz,
I need expert opinion.
I submited my EOI under 263111 with 65 points on 10th July 17 but my ACS assessment will expire on Feb 2018. Till Feb 18 will i get ITA ?

If not than what shall i do?

Thanks,


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I think PTE is valid for 2 years as mentioned in their website, as per my understandings EOI gets updated it self once the age or experience time changes, would you recommend to submit new EOI now as date of effect will be effected.
> 
> Need suggestions please. for ACS(will expire in Feb 2018) and EOI(Should I go with new one now or in nov as old will get expired in Aug 2018, still have one year) or should I keep it as it is ?


Hi

No, for points, the test must have been sat within the 3 year period preceding any invitation

Regards


tony coates


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> I have 65 Points, is it worth to file for EOI in the month of Aug 2017????, Is there any chance for me to get invite from DIBP near December 2017 or the start of new year Jan 2018. I feel like apply for Canada express entry rather than wasting my time and money on AUS 189 process??????????????


Costs nothing to put EOI on the system - invite gets further away every day you delay. Invite will depend on any increase in the current 1000 limit per round - so nobody can say yes or no for sure

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> Hello guyz,
> I need expert opinion.
> I submited my EOI under 263111 with 65 points on 10th July 17 but my ACS assessment will expire on Feb 2018. Till Feb 18 will i get ITA ?
> 
> ...


hopefully you did not update an old EOI that will expire also in February 2018 ?

Re-new your ACS well before your current one expires as you must have a current Skills Assessment on the day of the invitation

Regards

tony Coates


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> hopefully you did not update an old EOI that will expire also in February 2018 ?
> 
> Re-new your ACS well before your current one expires as you must have a current Skills Assessment on the day of the invitation
> 
> ...


No...I submitted my EOI in July 17.

If I will renew my Assessment will it affect DOE?????


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> No...I submitted my EOI in July 17.
> 
> If I will renew my Assessment will it affect DOE?????


Yes it will. But it's better be safe than sorry since the invitation trends is unpredictable.

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Most probably considered as major but it depends on course content of the degree.


How much experience did you claim? How did they verify employment? email or call?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> No...I submitted my EOI in July 17.
> 
> If I will renew my Assessment will it affect DOE?????


No it wont - only points changes re-set your DOE - if a bit scared, no need to update anything in the EOI when you get your skills assessment

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Yes it will. But it's better be safe than sorry since the invitation trends is unpredictable.
> 
> Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


Hi

what makes you think renewing a skills assessment will affect his DOE ?

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> hopefully you did not update an old EOI that will expire also in February 2018 ?
> 
> Re-new your ACS well before your current one expires as you must have a current Skills Assessment on the day of the invitation
> 
> ...





Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> what makes you think renewing a skills assessment will affect his DOE ?
> 
> ...



My assessment will expire on Feb 18.
Incase i will go for re-assessment it will/not affect DOE??? I think it will not affect DOE bcz i will not re-claim more points.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

As per skillselect 9th August round, last invitation has gone to 70 point with DOE as 4th August.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

The August 9th round results published by DIBP doesn't seem to be correct.
From Feb 3rd till April 3rd (60 days) they invited 65 people with cut off 70 points, which means 75 and 80 till the invitation date are invited.
From April 4th till June 27th (84 days) they invited 65 people with 70 points
From June 28th till August 4th (37 days) did they just invite 65 people with 70 points. The cut off days should have increased.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

ozielover said:


> The August 9th round results published by DIBP doesn't seem to be correct.
> From Feb 3rd till April 3rd (60 days) they invited 65 people with cut off 70 points, which means 75 and 80 till the invitation date are invited.
> From April 4th till June 27th (84 days) they invited 65 people with 70 points
> From June 28th till August 4th (37 days) did they just invite 65 people with 70 points. The cut off days should have increased.


Yeah..something going on. Even if we consider this data:
12/07: 60 days: 65 invited
26/07: 84 days: 65 invited
09/08: 37 days: 65 invited
Even if we go with last one i.e. 1.7 EOIs/day for 70/70+, in the next round, 19 days movement would be for 32 nos. of 70/70 EOIs.
This means 33 invites (65-32) should go to the 65 pointers of Feb17 EOIs.
Unless they have something else in mind ?


----------



## Az.afifi (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

i have 65 points 189, DOE 01/07/2017, do you recommend repeating PTE to grant 10 extra points and secure it, or if i wait am i on the safe side?


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Guys is there a data available or a wild guess that what's the current backlog of 65 pointers? Last year same month, not only 60 points got invitations but also 65 pointers got invitations after 10 to 20 days.


----------



## ssk82 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dear Fellow members , 

I am getting little anxious with recent round of results where only 70 pointers are getting invites. Does the trend indicates 70 pointers will get invites from here on 
I hold 65 points for 189 points and 70 points for 190 - NSW with EOI Updated date 14th March 2017. 
Do i need to keep any hope for the invite and in what timelines ,are there any 65 Pointers after my EOI lodge date has got the invite

ANSC Code 2631111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111
EOI Initially Submitted On: 21/09/2016
EOI Last Submitted On: 14/03/2017 ( with PTE 10 Points update) 


ACS Result 19/Sep/2016 : 25 Pts 
Age:15 Pts 
Spouse:5 pts 
State Sponsorship : 5 Pts
Education : 10 Pts
PTE : 10 Pts


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ssk82 said:


> Dear Fellow members ,
> 
> I am getting little anxious with recent round of results where only 70 pointers are getting invites. Does the trend indicates 70 pointers will get invites from here on
> I hold 65 points for 189 points and 70 points for 190 - NSW with EOI Updated date 14th March 2017.
> ...



65 pointers are in a kind of dark state at the moment.

I would say that its better for you to have 2 EOIs. 1 for 189 and 1 for 190.

Accept whichever comes first.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

ssk82 said:


> Dear Fellow members ,
> 
> I am getting little anxious with recent round of results where only 70 pointers are getting invites. Does the trend indicates 70 pointers will get invites from here on
> I hold 65 points for 189 points and 70 points for 190 - NSW with EOI Updated date 14th March 2017.
> ...


I'm almost certain that only 70 pointers and abouve will be invited next round but let's see the announced allocated invites for September rounds. If more than 1000, 65 pointers will have a chance.

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> ssk82 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Fellow members ,
> ...


Don't think there are more than 50 EOIs of 70/70+ pointers filed per month. If they keep on inviting just them in all rounds, then only 850 (50*17months from feb17 till June18) shall be invited out of the assigned quota of 1310. So still there is some hope for 65 pointers who filed between Feb 17 till June 17 (unless 70/70+ EOIs are 75 or more per month)

Lets wait and watch.?


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Dgrover said:


> Don't think there are more than 50 EOIs of 70/70+ pointers filed per month. If they keep on inviting just them in all rounds, then only 850 (50*17months from feb17 till June18) shall be invited out of the assigned quota of 1310. So still there is some hope for 65 pointers who filed between Feb 17 till June 17 (unless 70/70+ EOIs are 75 or more per month)
> 
> Lets wait and watch.?


I am sorry but I don't think there are fifty 70/70+ per month for 263111. So far I know most either have 60/65. (according to Immitracker)


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

rhassan said:


> Dgrover said:
> 
> 
> > Don't think there are more than 50 EOIs of 70/70+ pointers filed per month. If they keep on inviting just them in all rounds, then only 850 (50*17months from feb17 till June18) shall be invited out of the assigned quota of 1310. So still there is some hope for 65 pointers who filed between Feb 17 till June 17 (unless 70/70+ EOIs are 75 or more per month)
> ...




If you see last 3 rounds, 195 invitations have gone only to 70/70+ for last 6 months backlog i.e. from Feb17 till 4th Aug 2017


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Don't think there are more than 50 EOIs of 70/70+ pointers filed per month. If they keep on inviting just them in all rounds, then only 850 (50*17months from feb17 till June18) shall be invited out of the assigned quota of 1310. So still there is some hope for 65 pointers who filed between Feb 17 till June 17 (unless 70/70+ EOIs are 75 or more per month)
> 
> Lets wait and watch.?


The thing here is, if all the 70pointers are exhausted to all occupations (for pro-rata, after the fact that they reached their quota), then the 65pointer invite will start to kick in.

With that small invitation allocation (1000), I don't see that will happen. Fingers crossed that I'm wrong.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Last year out of 1428 invites, 400 to 450 invites went to 60 pointers, from 1st September to January around 500ish to 65+ and then rest to 70/75+ 

This year we have 1318 invites if they follow the same trend this year, around 400 to 500 invites should be sent to 65 pointers. From September to Jan.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All

Been playing with the numbers again. Your occupation looks to be the best chance for 65 point invites but at best they will all be for March 2017 lodged EOIs. 

Here is a bit of the analysis for you:

The question for 23rd August 2017 is, will there be any 65 point invites ?

This depends on whether there are more than 1000 eligible EOIs, at 70 or above, in the system at time of invite. Let’s just work through one of many, many possible scenarios, to get an idea of how things work and may go:

We will have 239 Accountants, 66 Auditors and 78 ICT Business Analysts at 70 and above and, I estimate, about 120 non-pros at 70 and above – that accounts for about half of the 1000 invites.

The question then is, how many do the other 5 Pro rata occupations have at 70 in the system on 23rd August 2017:

Let’s assume no more than 5 Electronics Engineers out of the 50, are at 70 and above.
Let’s assume 200 of the 310 Software Engineers are at 70 and above
Let’s assume about 70 of the 108 mechanical Engineers are at 70 and above
Let’s assume all 50 of the Other Engineers are at 70 and above
Let’s assume about 45 of the 65 Network Pros are at 70 and above

So about 370 giving a total of about 870 of the 1000 invites at 70 and above

So this would give us about 130 invites at the 65 point level.

Keeping to the above assumptions this would mean:

38 invites to the Mechanical Engineers from 19th November 2016. They looked to be adding about 7 per day at 65 points in November – so that would move the 65 DOE from 19th November 2016 to about 25th November 2016 – leaving 92 invites of the 1000.

Assuming Other Engineers reached their 50 in the 70s, no invites for them at 65 points.

Network Pros would be next cab of the rank and 20 invites go to them from 3rd February 2016. They looked to be adding about 4 per day at the 65 point level – so the DOE may only move about 5 days to 8th February 2017 – leaving 72 invites of the 1000.

*Software Engineers would be next and they would swallow up the remaining 72 invites. * They seemed to be adding about 15 per day at 65 – so they may only move 5 days to about the 13th March 2017.

Even if I have been a bit conservative with the number of possible invitations, it is a similar situation e.g. if 250 invites flowed down to the 65 pointers, it would mean that Mechanical, Network and Software would move maybe 2 weeks or more along their backlog and still nothing for all other occupations.

Regards


Tony


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

I have a question about invitations priority. If two people having the same set of points but one of them have superior English, would they prefer the person with superior English with inviting?

Here a scenario:

Person A: Submitted EOI with 65 points on 1st March 2017 having proficient English skills. (ielts 7 or PTE 65)

Person B: Submitted EOI with 65 points on 1st July 2017 having superior English skills. (ielts 8 or PTE 79)

When the invites round begins, would they prefer person B having superior English skills despite he submitted EOI later or it's first come, first serve basis? 

Are superior English and experience factors for getting a bump or priority in the pool?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

rhassan said:


> I have a question about invitations priority. If two people having the same set of points but one of them have superior English, would they prefer the person with superior English with inviting?
> 
> Here a scenario:
> 
> ...


It will base on DOE provided they have the same points (oldest first).


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rhassan said:


> I have a question about invitations priority. If two people having the same set of points but one of them have superior English, would they prefer the person with superior English with inviting?
> 
> Here a scenario:
> 
> ...


No

goes by DOE of total points score - So person A gets invited long before PErson B -
Person B may not get invited at all this year.

Different for NSW 190 

Regards

Tony


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Network Pros would be next cab of the rank and 20 invites go to them from 3rd February 2016. They looked to be adding about 4 per day at the 65 point level – so the DOE may only move about 5 days to 8th February 2017 – leaving 72 invites of the 1000.
> 
> Tony


Tony according to your calculations, what is the approx. backlog of 65 after 1st Feb 2017 until now?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rhassan said:


> Tony according to your calculations, what is the approx. backlog of 65 after 1st Feb 2017 until now?


I reckon an average of about 4 a day were added to the 65 point mark from 3rd February. Problem is that when it gets up to 21st June, it will hit a wall as all the non pros have a backlog of 65 pointers starting from the 21st June - so it will move very slowly from that point

Regards

Tony


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Dear friends 
Any chance for 65 pointers this time or we have to still wait for more couple of months


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks for your analysis mate !
gives me quite some hope. got 65 points EOI submission date 7th feb 2017. lets see how it goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi fellas, 

Today my Agent contacted me and said that I have opportunity under 489 to Tasmania. (I am 60 points)

Anyone know about Tasmania ? Is it worth it ? I am a Citrix virtualization Engineer. 


Furthermore, since I saw lot of posts asking. Agent said they are still at 70points. so 65's have to wait bit more. Dont know when.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

malithloki said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Today my Agent contacted me and said that I have opportunity under 489 to Tasmania. (I am 60 points)
> 
> ...


dude, 489 would be last choice

my agent says "You are required to work in the related field for at least 1 year (365 days accumulative) in 4 years of time. Fail to fulfill the requirement you won't qualify to apply for PR. You would then need to go back to you home country."

I don't think Tasmania has job for Citrix virtualization Engineer, unless you want to take the risk of going home due to unable to find a related field job which is not your fault because there's no job for Citrix virtualization Engineer.


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Tony, I guess you are the same guy, who run ISCAH'S News post????, You have posted a one post about the 189 invitation timeline, in which you have given 6 months time for 263111 category to have invite at 65 Points, is it possible to get invite this year with 65 points???? which i donot feel feasible this year, do not want to break others heart, but guys i do think there is no hope for 65 pointers this year, we should look for other options, Tony your views are welcomed on this post.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Tony, I guess you are the same guy, who run ISCAH'S News post????, You have posted a one post about the 189 invitation timeline, in which you have given 6 months time for 263111 category to have invite at 65 Points, is it possible to get invite this year with 65 points???? which i donot feel feasible this year, do not want to break others heart, but guys i do think there is no hope for 65 pointers this year, we should look for other options, Tony your views are welcomed on this post.


Steve posts the news on the website - I give him my input on Skills Select and he agrees with some, throws some back in my face or whatever. 

I think there is a good chance of a 263111 getting invited tonight as I think there will be 100 plus invites going to 65 pointers - this assumes your occupation does not use it's 65 allocation with 70 and above EOIs - but the 65 pointers invited for your occupation are likely to be from February 2017 only. We then need to see a couple of rounds at the 65 point level to see how quickly they get through the backlog from February to 21st June 2017. From 21st June 2017, every MLTSSL occupation will have a 65 point backlog and progress will slow down greatly - so I think if your DOE for 65 point 263111 is prior to 21st June 2017, I would not give up hope yet.

Regards

Tony Coates

what is your DOE ?


----------



## rockyNW (Nov 20, 2016)

As per immitracker there are 5 70+pointers added after 4 Aug...Not sure how many actual candidates will be there. So I am not sure if any invites will go to 65 points this round...


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Tony , My DOE is for the 18th AUGUST 2017, I have ACS valid for 2 yrs AUG 2019, and my PTE is valid for JAN 2020, Should i wait to get invite under 65 points this year or I proceed to go for 489 SA ?????

Well one thing I also think that, I have applied DOE, just after the new year for the immigration starts which is July 2017, and how DIBP justify that they have taken the whole year just to clear the back log of just 5 months Jan to June 2017 and did not pick any case for the new applicants who applied just after programme starts virtually it is no progress year for them than?????????


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Tony , My DOE is for the 18th AUGUST 2017, I have ACS valid for 2 yrs AUG 2019, and my PTE is valid for JAN 2020, Should i wait to get invite under 65 points this year or I proceed to go for 489 SA ?????
> 
> Well one thing I also think that, I have applied DOE, just after the new year for the immigration starts which is July 2017, and how DIBP justify that they have taken the whole year just to clear the back log of just 5 months Jan to June 2017 and did not pick any case for the new applicants who applied just after programme starts virtually it is no progress year for them than?????????


Hi

since the 3 rounds from 12th July 2017, they have invited all the 75 pointers and above that lodged their EOIs between 15th March 2017 to 9th August 2017 and all of the 70 pointers who lodged their EOIs since 15th March up to 4th August 2017. 

Immigration do not need to justify anything - they were looking for 185 CNPs over the first 3 round of 2017/2018 and they got them all at 70 points and above. It is just supply and demand - EOIs are not a visa application so they are not a backlog as far as Immigration are concerned. Immigration just want the highest ranking applicants at any given time, subject to individual occupational quotas per round and subject to overall quotas per round

Regards

Tony


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Do I have a chance of receiving an invite today considering DOE as 18th Aug 2017 and 70 pts for 263111?

ANZSCO Code: 263111

EOI Lodged (189) : 70 points : 18th August 2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

abhinavmail7 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Do I have a chance of receiving an invite today considering DOE as 18th Aug 2017 and 70 pts for 263111?
> 
> ...


everyone on 65 points especially hopes you will get invited tonight - please immediately post when you get invite in 3.5 hours time so at least we know the 70 pointers have got to 18th August.

I really think it will ge tall the 70 pointers invited up to midnight tonight and then have some spare for the 65 pointers - but I have been wrong before 

Regards

Tony


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

263111, 70pts, DOE : 18 August 2017.. Invited


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Congrats who got invite ...Any 65 pointers got invite???


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi , As we all know that till 195 ppl got invite which means:-

Backlog from march 2017 to july 2017 got cleared for 70 above pointers 195/5=39 pointers added per month.

If DIBP give 130 invites for all the year they are going to run the programme till April 2018 ie:- 130*10= 1300

So every month again 40 new 70 pointers add from August 2017 to April 2018:- 40*9=360

So for 70 and above pointer total seats needed from backlog to till April 2018:- 195+360=530

Now 1320-530= 790

Now if 39 pointers add every month from March 2017 to July 2017 we assume around 35 pointer s may be added as average.

If 70 pointers are 35 per month we take 65 pointer as three times than 70 pointers which i believe a lot , but still we assume so 35*3= 105, I assume 105 65 pointers added every month, which is three times the 70 pointers.

From Feb 2017 to july 2017 it is going to be 105*6=630

so 195+360+630=1185 places will be exhasuted after clearing 70 and 65 pointers backlog of 6 months and it also includes the future 70 pointers applicant till April 2018

Finally if DIBP is in the mood to exhaust all the 1320 places this year only, so we left with 

1320-1185=135 places for the new applicants, so I believe only applicants who applied EOI from 

July 2017 to August 2017 have chances because they have left with around 135 to 150 places 

after all the places being filled.

Gentleman, you all are free to comment on the post, but it is a request that first please read the post and understand the logic behind it and than if still there is some error in the logic please advice me.

Thanks.


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi folks,

I lodged my EOI on 02-02-2017 with 60 points, later it got updated to 65 points on 05-05-2017 as i gained 5 points in work experience.

So which date is considered to send an invite ?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

kbj said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 02-02-2017 with 60 points, later it got updated to 65 points on 05-05-2017 as i gained 5 points in work experience.
> 
> So which date is considered to send an invite ?


It's 5/5/17

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Tony, Do I have any chance of getting invite in this year migration programme in 263111 category computers/Network engg with 65 points EOI lodged on 18th of August 2017?????


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Hi , As we all know that till 195 ppl got invite which means:-
> 
> Backlog from march 2017 to july 2017 got cleared for 70 above pointers 195/5=39 pointers added per month.
> 
> ...


I also made a similar analysis 3 weeks back but DIBP is bent upon proving everyone wrong. 

See for yourself below. Things doesn't add up here. There is something amiss somewhere. For 70/70+ pointers:

12/07: 60 days movement: 65 invited
26/07: 84 days movement: 65 invited
09/08: 37 days movement: 65 invited
23/08: 15 days movement: 65 invited (?)

Just sit tight and watch.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> I also made a similar analysis 3 weeks back but DIBP is bent upon proving everyone wrong.
> 
> See for yourself below. Things doesn't add up here. There is something amiss somewhere. For 70/70+ pointers:
> 
> ...


I believe that because of so many 60/65 pointers that they think they don't have any chance for an invite, they opt to take PTE to increase their points, as well as the usual additional 70 pointers everyday.

And in case that all 70 pointers were all invited during invitation period and still have rooms for an invite, they still have to wait for the Mechanical Engineers to be invited first since they have older EOI compared to Comp Net. Unused invites will be allocated to 489 visa applicants.

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Guys please advise

My DOE initially was submitted on 5th Feb 2017 and points were recalculated on 28 April due to age, points didn't change. 

I am assuming that my DOE date remains 5th Feb ? Is it correct?

65 points

Thank you!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> I also made a similar analysis 3 weeks back but DIBP is bent upon proving everyone wrong.
> 
> See for yourself below. Things doesn't add up here. There is something amiss somewhere. For 70/70+ pointers:
> 
> ...


It all looks consistent to me - 12/07 and 26/07 all invites were 70 and above backlog.

09/08/17 - it could only move from its previous DOE to the main DOE up to 4th August - so not all 65 places were invited and many went to 489

23/08/17 - same, it could only get to the main DOE (19 days not 15) and maybe some 65 pointers or cut off came during Mechanical 65 pointers and rest went to 489 again.

There should be 65 point invites for 6th September unless Mechanical swallows them all up again and mechanical 65s do not reach February 2017

Regards

Tony


----------



## badshah111 (Jun 13, 2017)

That's very great analysis,

Does it mean, there is a still chance for me who has applied with 65 points in 1st week of June?



jagga jatt said:


> Hi , As we all know that till 195 ppl got invite which means:-
> 
> Backlog from march 2017 to july 2017 got cleared for 70 above pointers 195/5=39 pointers added per month.
> 
> ...


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi,

Can the third party verification happen before the Invitation, because my office got a call that they will be coming tomorrow for verification and i didnt even get the invitation, my EOI date is 23/02/2017 for Computer and Network Engineering


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

badshah111 said:


> That's very great analysis,
> 
> Does it mean, there is a still chance for me who has applied with 65 points in 1st week of June?


Yes, to me looks like, anyone who filed before 1st July 2017 with 65 for 263111 should get an invite sooner or latter.


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

Comrades,

Going to apply for EOI today.. with 70points.. how soon should I be expecting an invite? Thanks.



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> Comrades,
> 
> Going to apply for EOI today.. with 70points.. how soon should I be expecting an invite? Thanks.
> 
> ...


You should be invited in the next round in September 

Cheers


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

Eoi doe - 20th february 
263111
65points


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can the third party verification happen before the Invitation, because my office got a call that they will be coming tomorrow for verification and i didnt even get the invitation, my EOI date is 23/02/2017 for Computer and Network Engineering


Am hearing this for the first time. Comments from anyone?


----------



## shamzz01 (Aug 29, 2017)

Experts, Is there any chance to get invite from Victoria in coming month as I have submitted my EOI yesterday with 70 points for 263111?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shamzz01 said:


> Experts, Is there any chance to get invite from Victoria in coming month as I have submitted my EOI yesterday with 70 points for 263111?


State sponsorship can never be predicted as they follow no pattern or fixed timeline

They may ignore an applicant with 85 points and invite someone else with just 55 points

It all depends on how they perceive your skills requirements in the state

Cheers


----------



## SumitSingla (Jan 3, 2016)

*Invitation with 65 points for ANZSCO 263111*

Hello,

Has anyone got an invitation with 65 points for occupation 'Computer Network and Systems Engineer - ANZSCO 263111' in the month of August 2017?

Regards,
Sumit Singla


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone got an invitation with 65 points for occupation 'Computer Network and Systems Engineer - ANZSCO 263111' in the month of August 2017?
> 
> ...


There are no invites for 65 till now....... its unlikely to get invite with 65 anytime soon , my agent is telling me that 65 points r the new 60 points ......so we have wait longer than expected my EOI is Feb 23rd 2017 wid 65 point ..... the thing is i had third party verification guys come to my office yesterday and got the verification done


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

SumitSingla said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone got an invitation with 65 points for occupation 'Computer Network and Systems Engineer - ANZSCO 263111' in the month of August 2017?
> 
> ...


Nothing reported yet.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## shamzz01 (Aug 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> State sponsorship can never be predicted as they follow no pattern or fixed timeline
> 
> They may ignore an applicant with 85 points and invite someone else with just 55 points
> 
> ...



So, you mean I should apply with 2 different EOIs for 2 states (NSW & VCI) to enhance my chance of getting invitation? Do we have any issues while going for 2 EOIs for 2 diff states?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shamzz01 said:


> So, you mean I should apply with 2 different EOIs for 2 states (NSW & VCI) to enhance my chance of getting invitation? Do we have any issues while going for 2 EOIs for 2 diff states?


Members on the forum believe that Many states do not like to sponsor applicants who tick more then 1 state in the EOI, as the states feel that the applicant is not confident about his prospects in the state

Those who believe this is true, lodge separate EOIs for both the states

You are legally allowed to do the same

Cheers


----------



## shamzz01 (Aug 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Members on the forum believe that Many states do not like to sponsor applicants who tick more then 1 state in the EOI, as the states feel that the applicant is not confident about his prospects in the state
> 
> Those who believe this is true, lodge separate EOIs for both the states
> 
> ...


We used to get the drop down option and have to select 1 state name while submitting EOI. The tick mark option is not there, so how come other state knows that we have applied for another one as well if we go with 2 different EOIs?
Right now with 1 EOI we can select only 1 state option, no tick mark scene available


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shamzz01 said:


> We used to get the drop down option and have to select 1 state name while submitting EOI. The tick mark option is not there, so how come other state knows that we have applied for another one as well if we go with 2 different EOIs?
> Right now with 1 EOI we can select only 1 state option, no tick mark scene available


I submitted my EOI long time back, and if they have changed the screens, I am not aware of the same.
Are you sure you cannot choose more then 1 state at a time in the EOI ?

Do recheck as this is the 1 st time I am hearing it

But if you are still unable to tick more then 1 state, then don't waste time and lodge 2 different EOIs for the states and be done with it
The effect is the same

Cheers


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

newbienz said:


> I submitted my EOI long time back, and if they have changed the screens, I am not aware of the same.
> Are you sure you cannot choose more then 1 state at a time in the EOI ?
> 
> Do recheck as this is the 1 st time I am hearing it
> ...


It is true. Now we can only choose one state or any.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## shamzz01 (Aug 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I submitted my EOI long time back, and if they have changed the screens, I am not aware of the same.
> Are you sure you cannot choose more then 1 state at a time in the EOI ?
> 
> Do recheck as this is the 1 st time I am hearing it
> ...


YES , I m 100% sure.. Done with 2 EOIs for 2 different states. Hope for the best


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

EOI filed with 70points. Hoping to get the invite soon. Good luck to everyone waiting for invite. Lets keep each other posted. 

Best is yet to come.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> EOI filed with 70points. Hoping to get the invite soon. Good luck to everyone waiting for invite. Lets keep each other posted.
> 
> Best is yet to come.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


High chance to get an invite next round.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> There are no invites for 65 till now....... its unlikely to get invite with 65 anytime soon , my agent is telling me that 65 points r the new 60 points ......so we have wait longer than expected my EOI is Feb 23rd 2017 wid 65 point ..... the thing is i had third party verification guys come to my office yesterday and got the verification done


Must have been requested by ACS as DIBP do not even know you exist yet. Find out where these verifiers were from as if they were dIBP they would identify themselves - sounds strange to me as the ACS could not afford to be sending staff to businesses 

Regards


Tony


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello guys,

As per latest results of 23 Aug DIBP call 65 pointers till 21 Jan 2017 and they also increases the number of invited from 1000 to 1750.
So experts can we predict more invites for 65 pointers in September rounds


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

With numbers for each round in September increasing to 1750, this means that all 65 invites will go to Networkers for the 189 EOIs and they will get the full benefit of clearing the 65 backlog from the 6th September.

I think the problem will be that there are close to 65 EOIs going on each fortnight at 70 and above and only a few or none may be available each round for 65 pointers. so progress will seem very slow through the 65 pointers compared to say the Software Engineers who will fly through their backlog in comparison

Regards

Tony


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

*EOI for both 189 and 190*

Hi Friends,

please help on my queires below..

1) Am I eligible to launch the EOI?
2) Can launch for both 190 and 189 in the same EOI?
3) Is it possible to update the IELTS score later if i get more as i am planning for next month
4) as per ANZSCO, job code is listing as 190 in the table but in the summary it is listed only on MLTSSL, but not listed on SOL.

Below are my details

Age - 33
Qualification - Bsc computer Science (3 years)
Actual work Experience - Dec 2005 to till date
ACS accepted experience - May 2009 to Mar 2017
IELTS Score - Over all 6.5 (L:6, R:6.5, W:6, S:7)
Job code - 263111


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Sajanshaji said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> please help on my queires below..
> 
> ...


1. If you have ACS assessment that is valid, you should be fine.
2. Yes.
3. Yes, or you may try PTE.
4. MLTSS is the new name for SOL.


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> 1. If you have ACS assessment that is valid, you should be fine.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Yes, or you may try PTE.
> 4. MLTSS is the new name for SOL.


Thank you for your quick response..

As per ANZCO site, 263111 is not opened for 190(STOL)? My consultancy was referring to me that it is a private site and do not depend on them and i can launch the EOI against both 190 and 189. can you advise me here


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Sajanshaji said:


> Thank you for your quick response..
> 
> As per ANZCO site, 263111 is not opened for 190(STOL)? My consultancy was referring to me that it is a private site and do not depend on them and i can launch the EOI against both 190 and 189. can you advise me here


Check the link here: Lists of eligible skilled occupations

As per DIBP:


> If you are applying for any of the below:
> 
> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - State or Territory nominated.
> ...


Since 263111 is included in MLTSS, you can lodge an EOI for 190 visa as well.


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Check the link here: Lists of eligible skilled occupations
> 
> As per DIBP:
> 
> ...


Thank you

What would be my score as per current experience? Am I eligible to get the 15 points of experience?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Sajanshaji said:


> Thank you
> 
> What would be my score as per current experience? Am I eligible to get the 15 points of experience?


Click here to know your score: https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php
Minimum score is 60 but 70 is recommended for 189 as of the moment.

Take note that this is not official but it will give you information on the requirements of obtaining 189 visa. If you have an agent, he/she will assess you based on the information you have.

Regarding your experience assessed by ACS, you're entitled only 10 points unless you're still on the same company with the same title/job with the one assessed before March 2017.


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi all,
is acs project report required for 26311 and BE Electronics and communication from university of madras. i checked with my friends they said they haven't done any, can some one help me.
if so can you please share the format of the same.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

vivekvaradhan said:


> Hi all,
> is acs project report required for 26311 and BE Electronics and communication from university of madras. i checked with my friends they said they haven't done any, can some one help me.
> if so can you please share the format of the same.


Hi Vivek,

What you meant by ACS Project report ? May be we can help, if you can elaborate the query.


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Click here to know your score: https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php
> Minimum score is 60 but 70 is recommended for 189 as of the moment.
> 
> Take note that this is not official but it will give you information on the requirements of obtaining 189 visa. If you have an agent, he/she will assess you based on the information you have.
> ...


Thank you for brief summary..This is really cleared my all doubts


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Click here to know your score: https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php
> Minimum score is 60 but 70 is recommended for 189 as of the moment.
> 
> Take note that this is not official but it will give you information on the requirements of obtaining 189 visa. If you have an agent, he/she will assess you based on the information you have.
> ...


Hi,
please can you let me know when I need to submit the document of current experience which they need to calculate for getting the complete score of work experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sajanshaji said:


> Hi,
> please can you let me know when I need to submit the document of current experience which they need to calculate for getting the complete score of work experience.


You don't ever have to submit documents in EOI, if that's what you mean 

You just enter the correct dates for your experiences as allowed by the skills assessment agency and mark them as Relevant 

All other employments also you should enter but mark them as NON RELEVANT 
The system will automatically calculate the points you are eligible for

The documents will be required to be submitted to DIBP after you get the invite


Cheers


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You don't ever have to submit documents in EOI, if that's what you mean
> 
> You just enter the correct dates for your experiences as allowed by the skills assessment agency and mark them as Relevant
> 
> ...


Thank you..
ACS accepted the experience from May 2009 to Mar 2017, which is 2 months less to get 8 years experience. So I am getting only 10 point for the experience.
I am still working on same company but company got acquired by different company in the month of July 2017. So my doubt here is whether I am eligible for getting the 8 years of experience. what kind of document i needed to submit to DIBP if I get invite


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Sajanshaji said:


> Thank you..
> ACS accepted the experience from May 2009 to Mar 2017, which is 2 months less to get 8 years experience. So I am getting only 10 point for the experience.
> I am still working on same company but company got acquired by different company in the month of July 2017. So my doubt here is whether I am eligible for getting the 8 years of experience. what kind of document i needed to submit to DIBP if I get invite


Were you asked to resign and join again in new company?


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Were you asked to resign and join again in new company?


Nope, it was complete acquisition, they took us a direct employee by giving a new offer. In the new offer letter it is mentioned as part of acquisition you have been transferred to this new company.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Sajanshaji said:


> Nope, it was complete acquisition, they took us a direct employee by giving a new offer. In the new offer letter it is mentioned as part of acquisition you have been transferred to this new company.


Dropped you a PM


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

iconaseem said:


> Hey Guyz,
> 
> Needed assistance regarding my EOI, Jobe code: 263111
> 
> ...


I hope you have got your wife skill assessment also done 

Just having the job designation as in SOL is not enough

Now coming to your question, as I did not claim partner points so no specific knowledge 
On a broader view I can tell you that if you needed to enter the wife designation and employment details in the EOI , then you would need to edit the same.
If just had to click YES for partner points and no further details was required, then obviously you don't have to do anything 

Do recheck

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

I am in panic mode as draw is in 3days.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

iconaseem said:


> I am in panic mode as draw is in 3days.


Don't panic Mr Mannering

The main thing with your EOI is that you can prove the points you claim. Assuming your partner has obtained an ACS skills Assessment, then her current work is totally irrelevant - she could be unemployed now. Don't touch the EOI unless you have not already obtained a skills assessment for your wife
n
Regards

Tony


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

Welshtone said:


> Don't panic Mr Mannering
> 
> The main thing with your EOI is that you can prove the points you claim. Assuming your partner has obtained an ACS skills Assessment, then her current work is totally irrelevant - she could be unemployed now. Don't touch the EOI unless you have not already obtained a skills assessment for your wife
> n
> ...



Thanks Tony :tea:


----------



## catchpaul28 (Jul 7, 2017)

When one can expect ITA with 65 pts? An average number of months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

catchpaul28 said:


> When one can expect ITA with 65 pts? An average number of months.


Depends on the Anzsco code

If you want a generic answer, then soon to never

Cheers


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Tony, i am expecting an invite soon as my exp pts are also increasing in anthr 15 days. Total would be 70 then. 

Once i get an invite, should i upload my spouse exp letter with new designation. 



Welshtone said:


> iconaseem said:
> 
> 
> > I am in panic mode as draw is in 3days.
> ...


----------



## Thommichan (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Folks,

As per the 24 May 2017 round results, 2631 65 pointers were invited till DOE 3/02/2017 12:49 am. But 23 August 2017 results shows again its going back to 21/01/2017 1:02 pm, a previous date of DOE from the 24 May results. 

How could this happen..!!?

Regards
Thomas


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Thommichan said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> As per the 24 May 2017 round results, 2631 65 pointers were invited till DOE 3/02/2017 12:49 am. But 23 August 2017 results shows again its going back to 21/01/2017 1:02 pm, a previous date of DOE from the 24 May results.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas

The last 65 point 2631 invited, had a DOE of 24th May 2016 - that is when their 1000 ceiling was hit last year. 

The first "General DOE" given in the first part of the results, may be a Pro-rata or a non-pro-rata.

12th July 2017 - 70 points 16/06/2017 5.23 am - which is the exact same DOE for Mechanical Engineer. The DOE for non pros on 12th July was actually 75 points 12/07/2017

26th July 2017 - 70 points 15/07/2017 12.40 am - Was a mechanical Engineer again if you compare

9th August 2017 - 70 points 04/08/2017 6.16 pm - was an Electronics Engineer invitation

23rd August 2017 - 65 points 21/01/2017 1.02 pm - was Computer Network Professional

Form the last results of 23rd August, we can deduce that all Non Pros have been invited at 70 points down to 23rd August 2017.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Thommichan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks,
> ...


So in September 2 rounds, if full 65 quota is available for 2631 then most probably 65 pointers till 22nd Feb EOI should get invitations.

Each round, app. 25 nos. (app. 50 per month) of 70/70+ pointers and 40 nos. (out of app. 120 per month) of 65 pointers will be cleared.
Counting from 2nd Feb 2017 ( considering second invites may not be many from 21st Jan), 40 invites of 65 pointers which is around 30% or 10 days movement per round. So in 2 rounds, 20 days of movement for 65 pointers thereby reaching 3rd week of Feb 2017.


----------



## Thommichan (Aug 5, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Thomas
> 
> The last 65 point 2631 invited, had a DOE of 24th May 2016 - that is when their 1000 ceiling was hit last year.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, 

Many thanks for the detailed explanation. My DOE 26th July 2017 with 65 points. My points will get reduced in the first week of May 2018 due to the age factor. Is there any chance for me to get an invite before May 2018 ?

Regards
Thomas


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

With number of invites increased from 1000 to 1750 in both rounds of September, is there a chance that 65 pointer of 263111 will start to get invited in September rounds ? EOI dated 18.08.2017 with 70 points has received invite in previous round of august (as per immitracker).
My EOI date is 07.02.2017 with 65 points (263111)


----------



## redhatmani88 (Sep 5, 2017)

I have submitted my EOI on 10th Aug 2017, until last draw i saw the pointer was 70. Now looks like it is dropped to 65 pointer, but the date is really confusing 

23/08/2017 (current)

Points Score
65
Visa date of effect
21/01/2017 1:02 pm

What does the above mean, with this when can we expect 65 pointers invitation who did after Aug. Is there a possibility ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redhatmani88 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 10th Aug 2017, until last draw i saw the pointer was 70. Now looks like it is dropped to 65 pointer, but the date is really confusing
> 
> 23/08/2017 (current)
> 
> ...


You have some wait ahead of you

Let at least the September rounds be over for a meaningful prediction 

Cheers


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

When i click on pts breakup in EOI, Just realised DOE has been changed on my birthday which is 15 july, 

However on the main page when i login to skillselect, its still the same. Does it make any difference. 

Or my true doe will remain the same which is 10 March.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

iconsydney said:


> When i click on pts breakup in EOI, Just realised DOE has been changed on my birthday which is 15 july,
> 
> However on the main page when i login to skillselect, its still the same. Does it make any difference.
> 
> Or my true doe will remain the same which is 10 March.


It's a bug which many members have pointed out, but has still to be rectified by the Skillselect team

The date given on the main page is the correct date which will be used for calculating invites

Cheers


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Mandy4995 said:


> With number of invites increased from 1000 to 1750 in both rounds of September, is there a chance that 65 pointer of 263111 will start to get invited in September rounds ? EOI dated 18.08.2017 with 70 points has received invite in previous round of august (as per immitracker).
> My EOI date is 07.02.2017 with 65 points (263111)



You are the frontrunner for today's round. Letvus know ifbyou got the invite. All the best!!


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Any 65 pointer got invitation????


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Mandy4995 said:


> With number of invites increased from 1000 to 1750 in both rounds of September, is there a chance that 65 pointer of 263111 will start to get invited in September rounds ? EOI dated 18.08.2017 with 70 points has received invite in previous round of august (as per immitracker).
> My EOI date is 07.02.2017 with 65 points (263111)


Did you get the invite ?


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi guys.. got my invite today  65 points, 03.02.2017 was my DOE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Mandy4995 said:


> Hi guys.. got my invite today  65 points, 03.02.2017 was my DOE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



congratulations


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

Doe: 10 March, Pts 65, 263111 No invite, When can i expect invite..?


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Congrats Mandy. That's great news


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Mandy4995 said:


> Hi guys.. got my invite today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Mandy. Seems you are the only one here who got the invite today. You can update the immitracker too.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Mandy4995 said:


> Hi guys.. got my invite today  65 points, 03.02.2017 was my DOE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grats mate! Looking good for 65 pointers.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Mandy4995 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys.. got my invite today
> ...


Hi Mark
On the contrary, it doesn't augurs well for 65 pointers IMO. Not much movement seen today which might indicate high no. of 70/70+ pointers EOIs in the system. If 50-60 invites out of 65 in one round are going to them then only 5-15 invites for 65 pointers every round. With this pace even Feb EOIs might be hardly invited.
What do you say..


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank you guys. Going to update it on immitracker surely. Wish u all good luck ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Did some other 65 pointers got invite yet except Mandy4995? Can anyone confirm? 

Congrats Mandy4995 and good luck


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Congratulations Mandy !!


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

Mandy4995 said:


> Hi guys.. got my invite today  65 points, 03.02.2017 was my DOE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

ANZSCO: 263111 
Occupation: Network Engineer
IELTS : 10 Points
EOI lodged on : 26th April with 65 points in 189 visa
485 visa expiry: October 6th 2017

Hi Guys,

I'm so stressed. Any idea of invitation dates?

Thanks


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

ANZSCO: 263111 
Occupation: Network Engineer
EOI lodged on : 20th February
65 points


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Mandy4995 said:


> Hi guys.. got my invite today  65 points, 03.02.2017 was my DOE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's awesome, my DOE 05.Feb.2017... hehehehe, i am 65 pointers too


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> Mandy4995 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys.. got my invite today
> ...


Congratulations guys...


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

Did you get an invitation?? 



gbedan said:


> ANZSCO: 263111
> Occupation: Network Engineer
> EOI lodged on : 20th February
> 65 points


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

iconsydney said:


> Did you get an invitation??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet...


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

gbedan said:


> ANZSCO: 263111
> Occupation: Network Engineer
> EOI lodged on : 20th February
> 65 points


hi ,
Did u get an invite ???

my EOI :23/02/2017


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> gbedan said:
> 
> 
> > ANZSCO: 263111
> ...


Mo, I didn't. I think it cut into early week of February


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

my EOI Date is 23 feb for 189 .....but i applied for 190 victoria state on 22 of july ...... in same application and updated it so .......does this change my EOI in 189 to 22 july or it will be considered as 23 feb for 189


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> my EOI Date is 23 feb for 189 .....but i applied for 190 victoria state on 22 of july ...... in same application and updated it so .......does this change my EOI in 189 to 22 july or it will be considered as 23 feb for 189


You can check the date of effect on the main page of Skillselect 

It should show 2 different dates for 189 and 190 , if I am not mistaken 

Please do check and repost what you saw
Cheers


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can check the date of effect on the main page of Skillselect
> 
> It should show 2 different dates for 189 and 190 , if I am not mistaken
> 
> ...


189 DOE is 23/02/2017 
and for 190 DOE is 22/07/2017


----------



## rockyNW (Nov 20, 2016)

May be there will be a chance for FEB EOI in next round. My EOI Date is 18/Feb/17


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> that's awesome, my DOE 05.Feb.2017... hehehehe, i am 65 pointers too


When is your DOE 31-May-2017 or 05.Feb.2017. if it was 5th feb, you should have got the invite.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

congrats to all got the invitation


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Mandy4995 said:


> Hi guys.. got my invite today  65 points, 03.02.2017 was my DOE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow congrats


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Dear all,
I have 1 simple question.

I Claimed 8 years of experience and succeeded, now i want to prepare salary slips.
1 hurdle is their 2 out of 4 companies i received cash, no record or salary slips.
what will be the solution?

and how much salary slips required from each company?

Expert opinion required.
Thanks.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

nabeelmanj said:


> Dear all,
> I have 1 simple question.
> 
> I Claimed 8 years of experience and succeeded, now i want to prepare salary slips.
> ...


what do you mean by succeeded ?


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> what do you mean by succeeded ?



I got +ve assessment. 
submitted my EOI on 10/7/17 with 65 points.

Want to prepare salary slips, which might be mandatory (I am not sure)

If i can't produce salary slip from any company, what would be the alternate?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

nabeelmanj said:


> I got +ve assessment.
> submitted my EOI on 10/7/17 with 65 points.
> 
> Want to prepare salary slips, which might be mandatory (I am not sure)
> ...


how could you get a +ve assessment without proper document such as salary slips ?


----------



## pApax (Mar 28, 2017)

A question please, I have submitted my 189 and 190 under the same EOI. Will this affect my 189 invitation in any way possible?

Also, if I log into my EOI and remove my 190, will my DOE for 189 change? 

Please assist me.


----------



## salmanhoque (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I have finally got my invitation last night after waiting more than a year. Here are my details,

ANZSCO: Computer Network & Systems Engineer (263111)
Original EOI submission date: 29/07/16 with 60 points
Update EOI submission date: 08/02/17 with 65 points

Best of luck those who are waiting.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

salmanhoque said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally got my invitation last night after waiting more than a year. Here are my details,
> 
> ...


sounds good, that means mine on the way too


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> nabeelmanj said:
> 
> 
> > I got +ve assessment.
> ...


ACS gave me +ve outcome with a reference letter. Not provided my single salary slip.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

As per the latest updates. There was a shift of 18 days from Jan 21 to Feb 8. If its goes in this way DOEs from Feb 9 to Feb 26 will get invited in Sep 20, Feb 27 to Mar 16 will get in Oct 4, Mar 17 to April 3 in Oct 18 and so on. I hope this trend (may be my euphoria) continues, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

meldney said:


> As per the latest updates. There was a shift of 18 days from Jan 21 to Feb 8. If its goes in this way DOEs from Feb 9 to Feb 26 will get invited in Sep 20, Feb 27 to Mar 16 will get in Oct 4, Mar 17 to April 3 in Oct 18 and so on. I hope this trend (may be my euphoria) continues, fingers crossed!!!


It really only went from 3rd Feb to 8th Feb as the period 21st Jan to 7th Feb would be second invites and may not be that many - so I think a movement of 7 days look about right 

tony


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> It really only went from 3rd Feb to 8th Feb as the period 21st Jan to 7th Feb would be second invites and may not be that many - so I think a movement of 7 days look about right
> 
> tony


What is 2nd invite. I didn't really understand that part when they announced the Aug 23rd results. Do they re-invite the missed outs. if its in 7 days progression. Then it would be really difficult.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

meldney said:


> What is 2nd invite. I didn't really understand that part when they announced the Aug 23rd results. Do they re-invite the missed outs. if its in 7 days progression. Then it would be really difficult.


Second invite would be if the applicant allows the 1st invite to lapse, the EOI becomes eligible to participate in the rounds again after the 60 days period

So they would get invited again obviously in the next round as they have a backdated date of effect

Cheers


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

COMRADES,

DOE : 29 Aug 2017
Invite: 06 Sep 2017
Points: 70
263111

Don't have a marriage certificate and the government offices are like hell slow  
Passport doesn't have married status.
Please advise.. if we can submit without marriage certificate and upload it later.. or any other special instructions? Thanks everyone..and good luck!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> COMRADES,
> 
> DOE : 29 Aug 2017
> Invite: 06 Sep 2017
> ...


YOu can upload whenever you want. Its only that your processing will be delayed as CO will ask for relationship proof if he sees that.

Did you get the PCC? Even there the PSK guys will ask for marriage proof.

1. Get the marriage certificate first
2. Then get the passport updated for both of you in Tatkal
3. Apply for PCC


----------



## scorpionkapoor (Jul 10, 2015)

Many congratulations to those who received an Invitation.
I do also possess score of 65 and would be filing my EOI soon. Happy to see the 65 scorers getting an Invite. Indeed wonderful


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

Mandy4995 said:


> Hi guys.. got my invite today  65 points, 03.02.2017 was my DOE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I apologise guys ! my DOE is 07.02.2017. I dont want you guys to miscalculate things coz of my mistake. Got invited on 06.09.2017 ofcourse with 65 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> how could you get a +ve assessment without proper document such as salary slips ?



I don't know how i got +ve assessment but I got it. now question is ....... I need salary slips in the future or not ????


If yes, than what is the alternate of salary slips?


Thanks.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> I don't know how i got +ve assessment but I got it. now question is ....... I need salary slips in the future or not ????
> 
> 
> If yes, than what is the alternate of salary slips?
> ...


What you did was correct. You don't need salary slips for assessment. But you need a salary proof for claiming the points that got accessed, you can provide proofs like bank statement, tax papers or a letter from your company about your salary package and transfers.


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

meldney said:


> What you did was correct. You don't need salary slips for assessment. But you need a salary proof for claiming the points that got accessed, you can provide proofs like bank statement, tax papers or a letter from your company about your salary package and transfers.


It means Letter from company is a sufficient alternative without any _ve impact.

Am i right ?


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I logged EOI on 02/02/2017 with 60 points and it got updated on 05/05/2017 to 65 points.
Are there any chances of getting an invite this year ?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

kbj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I logged EOI on 02/02/2017 with 60 points and it got updated on 05/05/2017 to 65 points.
> Are there any chances of getting an invite this year ?


The chance is there. The question is when, is yet to be seen. Monitor this month's invitation.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My cousin is also in the same occupation as me, Network Engineer, but she is applying her EOI in two weeks with 70 points.. around 18th of September. What are the chances she has getting an invitation? Any chance since 65s (which includes my application) are moving slowly, she will get an invitation in September?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> It means Letter from company is a sufficient alternative without any _ve impact.
> 
> Am i right ?


Payslip is a very important evidence, and as far as possible you should provide the same.
Whether it will have a negative impact or not depends on what else you are providing to compensate the same

Cheers


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

kbj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I logged EOI on 02/02/2017 with 60 points and it got updated on 05/05/2017 to 65 points.
> Are there any chances of getting an invite this year ?


try go for 190 aswell


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

I have applied for 190 - NSW as well. But i have no hopes in 190


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

kbj said:


> I have applied for 190 - NSW as well. But i have no hopes in 190


What's your DOE? You have 65pts based on your signature, and EOI on Feb 02, 2017? You should have an invitation right now.


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

Heprex said:


> What's your DOE? You have 65pts based on your signature, and EOI on Feb 02, 2017? You should have an invitation right now.


Sorry, my signature was not updated. I have updated it now.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Mandy for DOE 7th February 2017 65 point, was the only confirmation I had for 6th September round. Someone contacted me today saying they got invited on 65 points with DOE 9th February 2017 - I asked for screen shot - not yet received - I want to believe this as it would mean the backlog at least moved 1 week - is Mandy's invite the latest we have on the forum or are there other later ones ?

Tony


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Mandy for DOE 7th February 2017 65 point, was the only confirmation I had for 6th September round. Someone contacted me today saying they got invited on 65 points with DOE 9th February 2017 - I asked for screen shot - not yet received - I want to believe this as it would mean the backlog at least moved 1 week - is Mandy's invite the latest we have on the forum or are there other later ones ?
> 
> Tony


Salmanhoque above mentioned his DOE (updated) as 8th Feb 2017...


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

kbj said:


> Sorry, my signature was not updated. I have updated it now.


Depending on the current trend, you might get the invite this October or November. But you will definitely be invited this programme year. Cheers!


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kbj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I logged EOI on 02/02/2017 with 60 points and it got updated on 05/05/2017 to 65 points.
> Are there any chances of getting an invite this year ?


You will get either on November or max first round of December, assuming a push of 11-15 days in each invitation.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> It means Letter from company is a sufficient alternative without any _ve impact.
> 
> Am i right ?


Its simple logic. if you provide more solid proofs on the points you claim you will get the grant quickly in 2 weeks to 2 months time. But if your proofs of the claims are not solid, you grant may take a year or more. There are many cases I have read in the forum, and I know few cases as well. So we can decide if we need a quick grant, claim for the points with solid proof. else we need to live with a heavy heart for over a year. its too painful.


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

meldney said:


> Its simple logic. if you provide more solid proofs on the points you claim you will get the grant quickly in 2 weeks to 2 months time. But if your proofs of the claims are not solid, you grant may take a year or more. There are many cases I have read in the forum, and I know few cases as well. So we can decide if we need a quick grant, claim for the points with solid proof. else we need to live with a heavy heart for over a year. its too painful.


It means I should try to produce Salary slips only to get +ve response easily and quickly. 

OR 

Salary certificate will work ? 

Plz reply clearly.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> It means I should try to produce Salary slips only to get +ve response easily and quickly.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Ok here you go..
If you provide salary slips+ salary certificate= delayed grant (only after thorough verification)
if you provide salary slips+ salary certificate+ (third party proofs) tax papers+ bank statement= quick grant

Hope you are clear


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

meldney said:


> Ok here you go..
> If you provide salary slips+ salary certificate= delayed grant (only after thorough verification)
> if you provide salary slips+ salary certificate+ (third party proofs) tax papers+ bank statement= quick grant
> 
> Hope you are clear


If only it were so simple as you make it out to be

The entire processing is like a giant jigsaw puzzle
Experience verification is just a small part of it
Every piece of the puzzle has to be in place before a grant is made

There are members in the forum waiting for more then a year who gave all the documents you have shown will ensure quick grant 

It's nothing like that, but yes, one should try to give the maximum evidence possible especially in experience 


Cheers


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If only it were so simple as you make it out to be
> 
> The entire processing is like a giant jigsaw puzzle
> Experience verification is just a small part of it
> ...


I was just referring to his question on employment side. Like you said, every bit matters; be it age, name, spouse, kids, qualification etc, giving more genuine proofs to support these make the grant easier. DIBP know what all document a person can provide to prove the points, if they find any deliberate hiding or something inappropriate, they will hold it up for verification and thus delays.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Mandy for DOE 7th February 2017 65 point, was the only confirmation I had for 6th September round. Someone contacted me today saying they got invited on 65 points with DOE 9th February 2017 - I asked for screen shot - not yet received - I want to believe this as it would mean the backlog at least moved 1 week - is Mandy's invite the latest we have on the forum or are there other later ones ?
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

As per update on DIBP site, the latest DOE for Computer Network is 13/02/2017 12.26 pm. Your take on this?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> As per update on DIBP site, the latest DOE for Computer Network is 13/02/2017 12.26 pm. Your take on this?


it moved quicker than I thought but is still a slow mover - I think it is close to 14 days per fortnight at the 65 point level - so constant 6.5 months wait for invite so someone lodging 65 point DOE today might just squeeze in before ceiling is reached in 1st round of April 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## Az.afifi (Aug 5, 2017)

would like to know if i better to wait or resubmit PTE.

DOE: 15/06/2017
points: 65, 

experts what do you advise?


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Az.afifi said:


> would like to know if i better to wait or resubmit PTE.
> 
> DOE: 15/06/2017
> points: 65,
> ...


Hi,
Its up to you.. If you are not in a hurry and your existing PTE and ACS is not going to expire you can wait.
If some thing like due to age your points are reducing or you want to get invited soon then you have to increase the points.

Still SS not yet started and once they start we may expect little more progress on 65 pointers as well.

Iam also in the same situtation, I had 65 points and due to age they reduced to 60.
by OCT 1st I will get 65 points as my experience will increase. SO I thought to wait and learn something which is hot and in demand in the market instead of trying for PTE( Its my view).


----------



## Az.afifi (Aug 5, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Hi,
> Its up to you.. If you are not in a hurry and your existing PTE and ACS is not going to expire you can wait.
> If some thing like due to age your points are reducing or you want to get invited soon then you have to increase the points.
> 
> ...


Thank you venkataramanareddy

no points will be reduced, i believe i will wait a bit.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Az.afifi said:


> would like to know if i better to wait or resubmit PTE.
> 
> DOE: 15/06/2017
> points: 65,
> ...


Instead is wasting money in PTE, why don't you check if your job role match with Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists 2621, it has got large occupation ceiling, less applicants and 65 points cut off. This would be easier way out for new network prof PR aspirants. Try the possibility here, get more expert advise.


----------



## Az.afifi (Aug 5, 2017)

meldney said:


> Instead is wasting money in PTE, why don't you check if your job role match with Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists 2621, it has got large occupation ceiling, less applicants and 65 points cut off. This would be easier way out for new network prof PR aspirants. Try the possibility here, get more expert advise.


thanks for the advise, can I have two assessments from ACS?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Az.afifi said:


> thanks for the advise, can I have two assessments from ACS?


Yes you can have as many. But pls check if your role suits the ANZSCO.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

meldney said:


> Instead is wasting money in PTE, why don't you check if your job role match with Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists 2621, it has got large occupation ceiling, less applicants and 65 points cut off. This would be easier way out for new network prof PR aspirants. Try the possibility here, get more expert advise.


Same situation here. But how we could do that since we have already done the ACS for 263111 profile.

EOI:August 30; could get an invitation from Dec to Jun2018, with 65 and 70 for SS? And there are guys who are trying to get a 70 and above points, so the 70 queue also might increase over the time ... making more confused  :fingerscrossed:

Hope the 65 queue also can be better than the last year, with a cutoff date movement of 15-20 days atleast! :scared: else it will be going to be a large back log for the 2017-18.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

greenhost said:


> Same situation here. But how we could do that since we have already done the ACS for 263111 profile.
> 
> EOI:August 30; could get an invitation from Dec to Jun2018, with 65 and 70 for SS? And there are guys who are trying to get a 70 and above points, so the 70 queue also might increase over the time ... making more confused  :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hope the 65 queue also can be better than the last year, with a cutoff date movement of 15-20 days atleast! :scared: else it will be going to be a large back log for the 2017-18.


With 65 points you can get in this year quota but takes more time. Either improve PTE attending more tests or the new ANZSCO is a better option. You can have as many ACS assessment as you want. I think the new ANZSCO will be invited faster than the Network as its introduced this year and so no backlogs at all. Keep two EOIs active, once you get invitation for the new System admin and security ANZSCO withdraw the Network ANZSCO EOI. But do withdraw the EOI after invitation so someone else can get invited.


----------



## Minioer (Jun 30, 2017)

greenhost said:


> Same situation here. But how we could do that since we have already done the ACS for 263111 profile.
> 
> EOI:August 30; could get an invitation from Dec to Jun2018, with 65 and 70 for SS? And there are guys who are trying to get a 70 and above points, so the 70 queue also might increase over the time ... making more confused  :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hope the 65 queue also can be better than the last year, with a cutoff date movement of 15-20 days atleast! :scared: else it will be going to be a large back log for the 2017-18.


I'm on the same boat mate, however, my EOI is 15th of June. By looking at the current trend there was 21 days movement between 23rd of August and 06th of September for 65 pointers. I'm also considering doing another ACS assessment but I will decide after publishing 20th of September invitation round results.


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

meldney said:


> Instead is wasting money in PTE, why don't you check if your job role match with Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists 2621, it has got large occupation ceiling, less applicants and 65 points cut off. This would be easier way out for new network prof PR aspirants. Try the possibility here, get more expert advise.


Very good point. But only 262112 ICT security specialist available for 189. It would be interesting if we can find someone who successfully changed ACS assessment from 263111 to 262112.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Minioer said:


> I'm on the same boat mate, however, my EOI is 15th of June. By looking at the current trend there was 21 days movement between 23rd of August and 06th of September for 65 pointers. I'm also considering doing another ACS assessment but I will decide after publishing 20th of September invitation round results.


Only 10 days moved, from Feb 3rd to Feb 13th. Previous cut off date of Jan 21st was just a revamp of earlier expired invitations. This will happen if we don't withdraw unwanted EOIs, few aspirants lost the chance because of these jokers.


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Need your valuable guideline on my case, as I have done my ACS earlier in Feb 2016 and it is going to expire in coming Feb 2018 after completing 2 years.

I am going to submit my new EOI in December as i will be having 5 more experience points and old EOI will be also expired, for that reason i want to submit my new acs at the same time lodging my EOI.

I am still working in same company as mention in my last ACS details back in 2016 with experience letter stating till date.

Should i have to again ask my HR for another new experience letter till date as my job description got changed from network engineer to senior network engineer.

Last thing, While linking my new application should i have to delete my last experience(which is still my current company) PDF from ACS and add new experience till date? or simply go into Add experience tab and new experience letter should be added.

Thanks


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your valuable guideline on my case, as I have done my ACS earlier in Feb 2016 and it is going to expire in coming Feb 2018 after completing 2 years.
> 
> ...



I am going to submit my new EOI in December as i will be having 5 more experience points and old EOI will be also expired,
for that reason i want to submit my new acs at the same time lodging my EOI.

How many points you have?.. If you have 65 or above..You may get invite before Feb.(But not 100%)


I am still working in same company as mention in my last ACS details back in 2016 with experience letter stating till date.

Till date refers to 2016 and if the Points increases due to exp and your designation is changed then you have to get new skills assessment.

Should i have to again ask my HR for another new experience letter till date as my job description got changed from network engineer to senior network engineer.

Yes you have to take new HR letter with current dated and mention your Network Engineer and Senior Network Engineer(date to date when your designation changed)

Last thing, While linking my new application should i have to delete my last experience(which is still my current company) PDF from ACS 
and add new experience till date? or simply go into Add experience tab and new experience letter should be added.

You cannot delete any thing from the ACS link as they are evaluated.
You have to add new RR and with your new application ID you have to mail the ACS to change the required fields.. As you cannot edit new designation and duration for current company.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Dear Folks,

How many 65 pointers in Feb and March here. Those from Feb 4th till Feb 26th can almost confirm the invitation tomorrow. This may go up to March first week. How many are here in these days. Those get invitation tomorrow, please don't forget to update here, it will be helpful for other folks out here.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

samlk said:


> meldney said:
> 
> 
> > Instead is wasting money in PTE, why don't you check if your job role match with Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists 2621, it has got large occupation ceiling, less applicants and 65 points cut off. This would be easier way out for new network prof PR aspirants. Try the possibility here, get more expert advise.
> ...


I have both assessments. You don't have to change your assessment. Just check your study and if it matches with the security specialist then apply.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

samlk said:


> meldney said:
> 
> 
> > Instead is wasting money in PTE, why don't you check if your job role match with Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists 2621, it has got large occupation ceiling, less applicants and 65 points cut off. This would be easier way out for new network prof PR aspirants. Try the possibility here, get more expert advise.
> ...





singhj07 said:


> samlk said:
> 
> 
> > meldney said:
> ...


My DOE is 17/08/2017 and expecting invitation tomorrow. I will update you guys on this once I receive my invitation.


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

venkataramanareddy said:


> I am going to submit my new EOI in December as i will be having 5 more experience points and old EOI will be also expired,
> for that reason i want to submit my new acs at the same time lodging my EOI.
> 
> How many points you have?.. If you have 65 or above..You may get invite before Feb.(But not 100%)
> ...


Hi,

I will be completing my 5 years in 1 December 2017, and my ACS will expire in feb2018. Please suggest, should I apply for my new acs now or should wait for Feb 2018. because my invite will be hopefully in march or April 2018 for 263111.


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Can you suggest me best way to move forward, for 263111 . I will be having 65 points on 1st December 2017 and my ACS will expire in 2018-Feb. As you guys are aware of 263111 invite will take some time with 65 points. 
As safe side , would you suggest me to go with new updated ACS now on 1st December while submitting my EOI with 65 points or should I wait till FEB 2018 for ACS renewal


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you suggest me best way to move forward, for 263111 . I will be having 65 points on 1st December 2017 and my ACS will expire in 2018-Feb. As you guys are aware of 263111 invite will take some time with 65 points.
> As safe side , would you suggest me to go with new updated ACS now on 1st December while submitting my EOI with 65 points or should I wait till FEB 2018 for ACS renewal


When is ur EOI and if possible get ACS done before dec and update the new ACS why wait till feb or Jan


----------



## rockyNW (Nov 20, 2016)

Last round EOI date moved till 13/Feb/2017 for 65 points. Expecting invite this round. My EOI date is 18/Feb/17 .
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

rockyNW said:


> Last round EOI date moved till 13/Feb/2017 for 65 points. Expecting invite this round. My EOI date is 18/Feb/17 .
> :fingerscrossed:


You will get today, all the best mate..


----------



## Lermy (Feb 14, 2017)

My EOI is 13/02/2017. I didn't get in the last round. finger crossed today. Hopefully i get this time 65 Points.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Lermy said:


> My EOI is 13/02/2017. I didn't get in the last round. finger crossed today. Hopefully i get this time 65 Points.


Invitation was sent only for those apply before 12.26PM 13th Feb. may be you had applied after this time.
13/02/2017 12.26 pm


----------



## Lermy (Feb 14, 2017)

meldney said:


> Invitation was sent only for those apply before 12.26PM 13th Feb. may be you had applied after this time.
> 13/02/2017 12.26 pm


Oh I see. Thank you


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Good Luck everyone


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

All the best for Feb and March EOI :thumb:. Let our dreams come true ray:


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Did anyone receive an invite?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Please update, if anyone got invite. Dont use this page just for getting information, please share the information as well.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

meldney said:


> You will get today, all the best mate..


Do you got rocky.


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

I got an invite, but for 70pts. DOE is Sept 8.


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Heprex said:


> I got an invite, but for 70pts. DOE is Sept 8.


Congratulations.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Jasmin Dcruz said:


> Congratulations.


Congrats.

Any 65 pointers


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Jasmin Dcruz said:


> Congratulations.


Thank you!!


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

One guy got invited for 65 points EOI 16/02/2017 saw on Immitracker


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Looks like they are not sending much invitations for 263111...??


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Guys whens next round for invitations OCT 04th and 18th ??????


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Hope we may get a clear picture on 263111 invites by tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Looks like they are not sending much invitations for 263111...??


They have sent invites to many, the problem is no one come back and update here. Must be busy in applying or they got what they needed and fled. Last time, only one person confirmed that he got invited and his EOI was on 7th Feb and when DIBP published, the cut off was on 13th Feb. So be cool, we have someone updated as 16th Feb, so may the cut off will be between 20th-25th Feb.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Guys whens next round for invitations OCT 04th and 18th ??????


yes.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

rockyNW said:


> Last round EOI date moved till 13/Feb/2017 for 65 points. Expecting invite this round. My EOI date is 18/Feb/17 .


Hi Mate, did you get invite? Pls update as someone with 16th Feb got invited..


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the info meldney


----------



## engr_awais_khan (Aug 11, 2017)

My EOI DOE is 26th feb but no invite so far. It seems this round will close below 26th Feb


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

My EOI DOE is 22th feb , 65 points no invite


----------



## engr_awais_khan (Aug 11, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> My EOI DOE is 22th feb , 65 points no invite


it seems we both have to wait for next round


----------



## rockyNW (Nov 20, 2016)

I received invite today. 65 Points EOI Date 18/Feb/17.


----------



## rockyNW (Nov 20, 2016)

Dgrover said:


> Hi Mate, did you get invite? Pls update as someone with 16th Feb got invited..


Yes I received invite today (65 points)


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

rockyNW said:


> I received invite today. 65 Points EOI Date 18/Feb/17.


Congratulations bro


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

rockyNW said:


> I received invite today. 65 Points EOI Date 18/Feb/17.


Congratulations


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

My agent just informed me that I got the invitation. ..
263111 65 points 
20th Feb 

Goodluck guys


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

gbedan said:


> My agent just informed me that I got the invitation. ..
> 263111 65 points
> 20th Feb
> 
> Goodluck guys


Congratulations!!


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Congrats to all who got the invite.

Disappointing to see that movement in this round for 65 pointers is just 7 days. At this pace, DOEs post May-June 2017 are unlikely to get invites this year ?


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

gbedan said:


> My agent just informed me that I got the invitation. ..
> 263111 65 points
> 20th Feb
> 
> Goodluck guys


congratulations


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

hello everyone , 
I have some doubts .... (189) my EOI is 22/02/2017 and in that application i recently add VIC state sponsorship and EOI for that is 22/07/2017 ... user name is same for the both EOI`s and a complete different EOI for NSW (190) with EOI on 23/02/2017 .....do u think is there any problem that applyin for VIC state (190) in the same user name as (189) , will make my invitation delayed ????? or should I withdraw State sponsorship applications .


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

i am quite surprise that the invitation is so slow, only moved for 7 days ?


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Congratulations to all who got invite !!!


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> i am quite surprise that the invitation is so slow, only moved for 7 days ?


The only reason might be the increasing numbers of 70/70+ pointers in the system.

70/70+: 2 EOIs per day (15 days app. 35 invites)
65: 4 EOIs per day (7 days app. 30 invites)
Total 65 invites


----------



## Lermy (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello Everyone. I got the Invite. But noticed an error in my IELTs date. inputted 26/09/2015 instead of 12/09/2015.

Please what can i do at this stage?


263111
189: 65 Points
DOE: 13/02/2017
ITA: 19/09/2017


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Congrats to all who got the invite.
> 
> Disappointing to see that movement in this round for 65 pointers is just 7 days. At this pace, DOEs post May-June 2017 are unlikely to get invites this year ?


The movement will be very slow till March. Because last invite for previous FY 263111 was sent on March 15th. So I believe the new EOI submission would have slowed down after this day and people must have looked for other options. Since the ceiling was approaching to hit the limit, people must have hasten the process and submitted in bulk on Feb and early March. I am one among them, so I assume the pace will increase after March.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Lermy said:


> Hello Everyone. I got the Invite. But noticed an error in my IELTs date. inputted 26/09/2015 instead of 12/09/2015.
> 
> Please what can i do at this stage?
> 
> ...


As long as the IELTS score is correct in the EOI, nothing to worry. You need to worry only if your input change your points. Let them know by an email about this typo error.


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

The movement is so slow for 263111. Can someone confirm when can I get the invite at this speed...my EOI date is 26th April 2017 with 65 points for 263111.

Staying hopeful...

Thanks...


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Mine is 6th April 17..I am also waiting..may be nov'17 2nd round with this movement...just my prediction


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

meldney said:


> As long as the IELTS score is correct in the EOI, nothing to worry. You need to worry only if your input change your points. Let them know by an email about this typo error.


Also just check your IELTS result paper the validly of your score. Is it 2 years or 3 years.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

meldney said:


> Also just check your IELTS result paper the validly of your score. Is it 2 years or 3 years.


Ielts results validity is 2 years but DIBP except for 3 years 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

meldney said:


> The movement will be very slow till March. Because last invite for previous FY 263111 was sent on March 15th. So I believe the new EOI submission would have slowed down after this day and people must have looked for other options. Since the ceiling was approaching to hit the limit, people must have hasten the process and submitted in bulk on Feb and early March. I am one among them, so I assume the pace will increase after March.



Hoping your prediction is correct...I had tried my luck with PTE but could not score else I would be in the early March submission...Luckily scored in IELTS in April...but that time it was already closed for 263111....hoping the movement picks up after October month...cant say will get invite anytime soon for my EOI 26th April.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

skharoon said:


> Ielts results validity is 2 years but DIBP except for 3 years
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Even I thought so, I read somewhere, lucky for him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

meldney said:


> The movement will be very slow till March. Because last invite for previous FY 263111 was sent on March 15th. So I believe the new EOI submission would have slowed down after this day and people must have looked for other options. Since the ceiling was approaching to hit the limit, people must have hasten the process and submitted in bulk on Feb and early March. I am one among them, so I assume the pace will increase after March.


Let us hope so. It looks like a backlog of the 2016-17 applications. The movement might get into the normal pace after that.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

skharoon said:


> Ielts results validity is 2 years but DIBP except for 3 years
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Ok that's good to know.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

meldney said:


> Ok that's good to know.



http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/newsletter231.pdf

*10) PTE/Pearson English test validity with DIBP*


PTE/Pearson test validity with DIBP -
There have been some rumours that the PTE test will only be valid for 2 years (instead of 3) with DIBP as PTE will only verify official results for tests up to 2 years old.

We have just confirmed with PTE that this is incorrect and that DIBP continue to accept their english language results for 3 years. And DIBP are offered manual verification of results instead to remain acceptable for the full 3 years.

DIBP accept it for 3 year irrespective of what it says on the PTE results report.

(Source: PTE)


----------



## raj_8747 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi all, Got grant today. 
Total Points 70,JobCode 263111
ACS ,PTE -Dec 2016
Invitation 1st Week of Jan 2017
PCC,Visa fees,doc submission-Feb 2nd week
Processing commencement mail-25/02/2017 (GSM Adelaide)
call from Aus High commision Delhi-29/05/2017
Grant-20/09/2017


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Congrats Raj !!!


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

*Wait time for september eoi*

Hello All,

I recently joined this forum, Have submitted my EOI on september 4. Is there any chance i can get invite this year or will the ceiling will be over before i get invite.

Kindly advise
thanks


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

sorry i missed to mention my points 

age 30
pte academic 10
education 15
experience 10

total 65 

applied EOI as computer network and systems enginner anzso


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

*Congratulations Raj*



raj_8747 said:


> Hi all, Got grant today.
> Total Points 70,JobCode 263111
> ACS ,PTE -Dec 2016
> Invitation 1st Week of Jan 2017
> ...


Congrats Raj ,

If u dont mind, please share the conversation of u r phone call with the Australian High Commision office, my best wishes for u r new journey........ cheers


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 21 of Sep 2016 60 points

Below are my points:

Age : 30

Experience from ACS: 15

PTE : 0 (cause got only 59 score)

Education: 15 points

May I know what would be the approximate date for getting Invitation?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

katta.saikrishna said:


> I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 21 of Sep 2016 60 points
> 
> Below are my points:
> 
> ...


Dear Katta,

Try to increase points by PTE to get invited... Do some preparation for PTE.

Honestly with 60 there is no hope.



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

skharoon said:


> Dear Katta,
> 
> Try to increase points by PTE to get invited... Do some preparation for PTE.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. Feeling difficulty in getting pte score

I will try my best 

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

katta.saikrishna said:


> I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 21 of Sep 2016 60 points
> 
> Below are my points:
> 
> ...


Dude 

ATleast get 10 for PTE.


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

I recently joined this forum, Have submitted my EOI on september 4. Is there any chance i can get invite this year or will the ceiling will be over before i get invite.
age 30
pte academic 10
education 15
experience 10

total 65 

applied EOI as computer network and systems enginner anzso
Kindly advise
thanks


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> I recently joined this forum, Have submitted my EOI on september 4. Is there any chance i can get invite this year or will the ceiling will be over before i get invite.
> age 30
> pte academic 10
> education 15
> ...


In this pace for 65 pointers, there is very min chance. The more 70/75 pointers adding every month, the lesser chances we get.....lets wait and see

good luck


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

i can see so far 6 invitation rounds and 65 invites for computer network engineer each round making a total of 390 out of 1318 ( occupational ceiling )
Balance available 928 
for 1 month 130 invites for computer network engineer 
so balance it can cover up to 9 months ( october 17 - jun 17 )
But the invites are covering only old back log and not moving forward
someone on this forum said that after march the pace will be high 
now the invites are just 7 - 10 days only 
i created profile by sep 4 and still 6 months before me 
does anybody think that after march think will be ok


----------



## Kapss (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi sharma1981, are you from Network background?


----------



## 1560250 (Sep 21, 2017)

gbedan said:


> My agent just informed me that I got the invitation. ..
> 263111 65 points
> 20th Feb
> 
> Goodluck guys


Congratulations and thanks for sharing


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Congratulations vigindian...


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

So guys, DOE for 263111 was at 20th Feb. Any how we need to wait for official DIBP results...


----------



## bashirtahir (Jan 1, 2017)

Dear All,
My DOE is 12/07/2017 with 65 points. Can anybody advise me the approximate invitation date or round??


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

bashirtahir said:


> Dear All,
> My DOE is 12/07/2017 with 65 points. Can anybody advise me the approximate invitation date or round??


HI,
With current trend mostly not less than 6 months atleast.
If there are more 190 invites and no much 70+ pointers then there may be some speedup in the invites for 65 pointers.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> i can see so far 6 invitation rounds and 65 invites for computer network engineer each round making a total of 390 out of 1318 ( occupational ceiling )
> Balance available 928
> for 1 month 130 invites for computer network engineer
> so balance it can cover up to 9 months ( october 17 - jun 17 )
> ...


The chances are not in your favor sad to say.

You may take risk: re-take PTE to get additional points or to wait if you will get an invite next year, or take chances on the next program year. Take note that AU migration policies are rapidly changing and we don't know what's in store in the future.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey guys , 

One question , I took PTE again even though i got 10 points from previous test and launched EOI , i got horrible score this time.......So which score card will DIBP consider ??? the test i got 10 points or the latest scores .......


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Hey guys ,
> 
> One question , I took PTE again even though i got 10 points from previous test and launched EOI , i got horrible score this time.......So which score card will DIBP consider ??? the test i got 10 points or the latest scores .......


The scores that you put in your EOI (which is the one with 10 points).

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> The scores that you put in your EOI (which is the one with 10 points).
> 
> Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


Thanx Marky


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello, 

Im in a bad situation, my sister applied Green Card (U.S) for me, im awaiting invitation, my eoi : 22/02/2017, 263111 .

Is there any problem if i apply GC and at the same time apply for Aus PR, the thing GC takes 12 to 15 years as per waiting list .....does this complicate my AUS PR application during invitation or grant time or there is no obligation at all with applyin for both countries


Someone suggest plz


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im in a bad situation, my sister applied Green Card (U.S) for me, im awaiting invitation, my eoi : 22/02/2017, 263111 .
> 
> ...


No obligation, you can take both together. But in any scale, the so called Green Card which is US PR (PR card is in Green color )gives you more rewarding in life than the Australian PR. So give priority for Green card.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

meldney said:


> No obligation, you can take both together. But in any scale, the so called Green Card which is US PR (PR card is in Green color )gives you more rewarding in life than the Australian PR. So give priority for Green card.


Thanx


----------



## ozuser (Sep 29, 2017)

*Way forward*

Hi Guys people who can not get 65 or above in 263111, get your experience assessed as 262112 as ICT security specialist and you can always get the invite for 60 points.

Here is my assessment results on March 2016

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network andSystems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Here is my assessment results on September 2017

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262112 (ICT Security Specialis) of the ANZSCO Code.

This the only way forward to lane: remember to withdraw your EOIs please


----------



## ozuser (Sep 29, 2017)

*Withdraw 263111 try 262112*

Hey guys 

I got the Invite under 262112 on 20th instead 263111, hope all system and network engineers will get the positive assessment under this,, try your luck... dont forget to withdraw your EOIs in 263111.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

ozuser said:


> Hi Guys people who can not get 65 or above in 263111, get your experience assessed as 262112 as ICT security specialist and you can always get the invite for 60 points.
> 
> Here is my assessment results on March 2016
> 
> ...


Congrats for getting another ACS assessment..

How did you get ANZSCO 262112 assessment?

Did you modify your CV or got new job description from the company...




Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

ozuser said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got the Invite under 262112 on 20th instead 263111, hope all system and network engineers will get the positive assessment under this,, try your luck... dont forget to withdraw your EOIs in 263111.


R u from 263111? and applied for 262112? how did you get two ACS skills assessment?
Can you please share your timelines as well?


----------



## ozuser (Sep 29, 2017)

skharoon said:


> Congrats for getting another ACS assessment..
> 
> How did you get ANZSCO 262112 assessment?
> 
> ...


No same Job Description, If you change and got caught for changing it , It would cause another issue, Just re-asses the same one you gave before, I was working in a software company and I added the tools and technologies i have worked as SQL and Oracle. so it worked for me


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

ozuser said:


> No same Job Description, If you change and got caught for changing it , It would cause another issue, Just re-asses the same one you gave before, I was working in a software company and I added the tools and technologies i have worked as SQL and Oracle. so it worked for me


TO add to your point. I checked both RR and they are different and also ECE subjects are not many in UNITS.. So we may loose exp as well. May be you are lucky to get with same roles.
All the best!!


----------



## ozuser (Sep 29, 2017)

skharoon said:


> Congrats for getting another ACS assessment..
> 
> How did you get ANZSCO 262112 assessment?
> 
> ...


It took 29 days to receive my assessment.


----------



## ozuser (Sep 29, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> TO add to your point. I checked both RR and they are different and also ECE subjects are not many in UNITS.. So we may loose exp as well. May be you are lucky to get with same roles.
> All the best!!


 I have a HND Diploma tats equate to a degree,anyway they reduced 6 years experience (document given from 2003/02 - to date) and got point from 2009, still have 8 years and 15 Points.


----------



## ozuser (Sep 29, 2017)

If you all are from India, be careful, there are enough complaints in FB/ written and in forums for making forge documents, if found, you are deported.... and banned, I know few guys who got thru making forged documents from Mumbai, Now Indians in Australia are famous for making forge and every authority search them well.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

ozuser said:


> I have a HND Diploma tats equate to a degree,anyway they reduced 6 years experience (document given from 2003/02 - to date) and got point from 2009, still have 8 years and 15 Points.


Hi, 
Can you mention u r Education Qualification and subjects 


Thank you


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

ozuser said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got the Invite under 262112 on 20th instead 263111, hope all system and network engineers will get the positive assessment under this,, try your luck... dont forget to withdraw your EOIs in 263111.


Can you please tell your points breakdown? Any ICT category don't get that quick invite as you are making it sound like.


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

ozuser said:


> If you all are from India, be careful, there are enough complaints in FB/ written and in forums for making forge documents, if found, you are deported.... and banned, I know few guys who got thru making forged documents from Mumbai, Now Indians in Australia are famous for making forge and every authority search them well.


Mr donot misguide others plzzz, how is it possible that with computer networks job descriptions, you got positive assessment for ICT security specialist, ACS ppl are fool that they gave you positive result when they clearly specified the job roles for each occupation , if you are honest publish your both the assessment else don't make fool of others, I guess you are one of the frustrated guy who wants others to make blunder mistakes by believing you fake story first prove than you can guide as much as you can .


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

jagga jatt said:


> Mr donot misguide others plzzz, how is it possible that with computer networks job descriptions, you got positive assessment for ICT security specialist, ACS ppl are fool that they gave you positive result when they clearly specified the job roles for each occupation , if you are honest publish your both the assessment else don't make fool of others, I guess you are one of the frustrated guy who wants others to make blunder mistakes by believing you fake story first prove than you can guide as much as you can .


Exactly my thoughts, almost all ICT categories are pro-rata and the story doesn't add up, especially when he brings things like fake documents and stuff.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello guys,

i have doubt about the ACS for 262112 , i have applied for 263111 and my designation and all other docs will mention i was Network admin, can u tell me how can i get assessed for 262112 with network admin as my designation , is it possible ??? becoz my reference letters and payslips and form 16 will mention my designation as networks admin. 

thank you


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i have doubt about the ACS for 262112 , i have applied for 263111 and my designation and all other docs will mention i was Network admin, can u tell me how can i get assessed for 262112 with network admin as my designation , is it possible ??? becoz my reference letters and payslips and form 16 will mention my designation as networks admin.
> 
> thank you


If the assessor will be strict, he will recommend you for that code. That means you will have to pay again just to be assessed for Net. admin and you have a limited option (SC 190).

Just hope for the best mate.

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> If the assessor will be strict, he will recommend you for that code. That means you will have to pay again just to be assessed for Net. admin and you have a limited option (SC 190).
> 
> Just hope for the best mate.
> 
> Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


thx marky


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

jagga jatt said:


> Mr donot misguide others plzzz, how is it possible that with computer networks job descriptions, you got positive assessment for ICT security specialist, ACS ppl are fool that they gave you positive result when they clearly specified the job roles for each occupation , if you are honest publish your both the assessment else don't make fool of others, I guess you are one of the frustrated guy who wants others to make blunder mistakes by believing you fake story first prove than you can guide as much as you can .


I don't see any harm in trying this. If we use same old supporting documents without altering or adding new and if work roles and qualifications are in line with 262112, they would assess it. If unsuccessful, we would only loose 500$ assessment fee.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Mr donot misguide others plzzz, how is it possible that with computer networks job descriptions, you got positive assessment for ICT security specialist, ACS ppl are fool that they gave you positive result when they clearly specified the job roles for each occupation , if you are honest publish your both the assessment else don't make fool of others, I guess you are one of the frustrated guy who wants others to make blunder mistakes by believing you fake story first prove than you can guide as much as you can .


What are you saying? Are you a network engineer? Haven't you used security protocols for networks. CCNA security is all about ICT security specialization. Don't openly blame others if you cant get though it.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

samlk said:


> I don't see any harm in trying this. If we use same old supporting documents without altering or adding new and if work roles and qualifications are in line with 262112, they would assess it. If unsuccessful, we would only loose 500$ assessment fee.


Exactly, i second that. Spend 500$ with the same R&R letter from the company submitted for 263111 and get its assessed from ACS, if they assess positive then apply for it, instead waiting for months for an ANZSCO which never moves. And let DIBP verify it to bottom.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i have doubt about the ACS for 262112 , i have applied for 263111 and my designation and all other docs will mention i was Network admin, can u tell me how can i get assessed for 262112 with network admin as my designation , is it possible ??? becoz my reference letters and payslips and form 16 will mention my designation as networks admin.
> 
> thank you


Why do you want to apply for 262112, you will get the invitation on Oct 4th as per your EOI. Don't add more EOIs if you have already one in hand, someone else can take up that.


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

meldney said:


> jagga jatt said:
> 
> 
> > Mr donot misguide others plzzz, how is it possible that with computer networks job descriptions, you got positive assessment for ICT security specialist, ACS ppl are fool that they gave you positive result when they clearly specified the job roles for each occupation , if you are honest publish your both the assessment else don't make fool of others, I guess you are one of the frustrated guy who wants others to make blunder mistakes by believing you fake story first prove than you can guide as much as you can .
> ...


Well Sir I am really sorry for my harsh words , I apologise to the whole community blog . Sir I request you to go for the ICT security specialist assesment with 263111 R and R and let's be an inspiration for us all may god knows your efforts will put light in our lives your 

Thanks Brother.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

I went through RPL route. What about me :/ filling rpl report is not as easy task or will they accept my previous report if I resubmit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Well Sir I am really sorry for my harsh words , I apologise to the whole community blog . Sir I request you to go for the ICT security specialist assesment with 263111 R and R and let's be an inspiration for us all may god knows your efforts will put light in our lives your
> 
> Thanks Brother.


It depends on case by case. It worked for him, it may not work for you or me. We shouldn't criticize someone who got it done successfully. It will not fit a basic network engineer in admin level, but it will suit engineers having experience in network firewalls, ASA or firepower etc etc. 
All were under on umbrella all these years and now they opened a new ANZSCO for those with specific security skills, may be to add more security professionals to Australia to curb down the cyber threats. So those with a level more experience in network engineering choose it and get the invite. 
If that person did something wrong in his assessment, he will get caught in DIBP verification, i wish not and he did all good.


----------



## Az.afifi (Aug 5, 2017)

good analysis report for expected invitation. 

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/EOIestimateOct1-2017.jpg


----------



## koko_drs (Jan 1, 2017)

Lermy said:


> Hello Everyone. I got the Invite. But noticed an error in my IELTs date. inputted 26/09/2015 instead of 12/09/2015.
> 
> Please what can i do at this stage?
> 
> ...


Congratulation my friend, wish you all the best.
:santa:


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Az.afifi said:


> good analysis report for expected invitation.
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/EOIestimateOct1-2017.jpg


Their findings are incorrect. Just compare the Sept updates and Oct updates for 263111.
Latest Estimates for your 189 EOI invitation - 9th September update - Iscah
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/EOIestimateOct1-2017.jpg

As per Sept updates, those applied 3 months ago will get in 4 months and as per Oct updates same will get only in 5 months. There is an increase of one month because of decrease in the total number of invites from 1750 to 1250, which is total absurd, the total invites will never impact prorata occupations, because the number of invites are fixed for these occupation i.e. for 263111 its 65 invites per round whatsoever happen to the total invite even if it rise to 2000 invites or dip to 1000 invites.

The increase in total invitation only help the non prorata, even the 60 pointers will get picked up if the total invites increases.


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

meldney said:


> Az.afifi said:
> 
> 
> > good analysis report for expected invitation.
> ...


Sir , I am very sorry to correct you plz forgive me in advance, but iscah's September analysis was based on around 14 days movement in the cut off , but now they got the clear idea that cut off is moving from 9 to 11 days , so that's y it has increased one month in estimation from 4 to 5 months.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Sir , I am very sorry to correct you plz forgive me in advance, but iscah's September analysis was based on around 14 days movement in the cut off , but now they got the clear idea that cut off is moving from 9 to 11 days , so that's y it has increased one month in estimation from 4 to 5 months.


Forgiven :yo:.But look, the cut off movement is likely to increase once the '16-'17 backlogs are over. Its a projected estimation based on the decline of 2 days in cut offs from Feb 3rd to 13th (10days) and from Feb 13 to 21st (8days). So this projected estimation likely to change on every invite so don't just fall for it and sit depressed. These estimations are very likely to change upside down.


----------



## Az.afifi (Aug 5, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Sir , I am very sorry to correct you plz forgive me in advance, but iscah's September analysis was based on around 14 days movement in the cut off , but now they got the clear idea that cut off is moving from 9 to 11 days , so that's y it has increased one month in estimation from 4 to 5 months.


thank you both,

so your expectations, if DOE is 15 June, when do you expect the invite?


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

meldney said:


> jagga jatt said:
> 
> 
> > Sir , I am very sorry to correct you plz forgive me in advance, but iscah's September analysis was based on around 14 days movement in the cut off , but now they got the clear idea that cut off is moving from 9 to 11 days , so that's y it has increased one month in estimation from 4 to 5 months.
> ...


 Sir May be you are rite, but than there are another four months of back log is still there to clear from March 2017 to June 2017 and if cut off goes like this only to clear the back log, than it will take another 6 months for this, like Apr 2018 and in Apr the occupation celling seats are going to get over, so no chance for the applicant of 2017-2018 applicants , I wish things may improve don't want to disheartened or nor I am depressed I am just a new curious guy watching things learning from every corner.


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Az.afifi said:


> jagga jatt said:
> 
> 
> > Sir , I am very sorry to correct you plz forgive me in advance, but iscah's September analysis was based on around 14 days movement in the cut off , but now they got the clear idea that cut off is moving from 9 to 11 days , so that's y it has increased one month in estimation from 4 to 5 months.
> ...


Well I am not the expert guy , but around Jan 2018, if things remain like this , any swift change can turn the game, like in past it changes for many some never thought they get invite and they got it well before time.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Sir May be you are rite, but than there are another four months of back log is still there to clear from March 2017 to June 2017 and if cut off goes like this only to clear the back log, than it will take another 6 months for this, like Apr 2018 and in Apr the occupation celling seats are going to get over, so no chance for the applicant of 2017-2018 applicants , I wish things may improve don't want to disheartened or nor I am depressed I am just a new curious guy watching things learning from every corner.


I wasn't referring to the FY '16-'17. I was referring to the celling date of 263111 during the '16-'17 which was March 15th. All applicants after this date can be put on '17-'18 bracket. Because after this day or a week after, most of the people come to know that they have lost the chance for 16-17 and those had the patience applied for the '17-'18 and many would have waited for the new occupation list and ceiling to be published in July (many must have had the doubt that what if Aus decide to remove this occupation) and many would have opted other options rather than waiting for 3-4 months. And those applied after the ceiling date would have improved the points and cleared out with 80, 75 and 70 points as they had plenty of time in their hands and this may be a minority of people.

So i humbly believe, the number of EOIs registered between March 15th and July 1st week must be less compared to earlier March 15th and after the first week of July. On July, Aug and Sept, there must be a high influx of EOIs and the cut offs are likely to decrease after these dates.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

I have applied on April 2017 with 60 Points and tried to increase the PTE score.. Bad luck with just 5 points again lost it and still with 60 Points. Any luck for me to get through invite ? Any analysis when will i get invite ?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kgj said:


> ANZSCO: 263111
> Occupation: Network Engineer
> IELTS : 10 Points
> EOI lodged on : 26th April with 65 points in 189 visa
> ...


HI KGJ,

Could you please share your experience in changing the ANZSCO from 263111 to 262112. How quick and easy was the assessment. Your reply will help most of the 65 pointers as 262112 is a quick solution to get the invite faster. Did you submit a fresh R&R from your company or used the same. Is the number of years deduction is same like you got for 263111. much appreciate your response friend.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

meldney said:


> HI KGJ,
> 
> Could you please share your experience in changing the ANZSCO from 263111 to 262112. How quick and easy was the assessment. Your reply will help most of the 65 pointers as 262112 is a quick solution to get the invite faster. Did you submit a fresh R&R from your company or used the same. Is the number of years deduction is same like you got for 263111. much appreciate your response friend.


Yes.. +1 please!! Share your experience.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

anyone got the invite here. pls share your EOI date and points pls after getting the invitation


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

gOT INVITE EOI 22/02/2017 COMPUTER NETWORKS


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> gOT INVITE EOI 22/02/2017 236111


ehhhh congrats buddy...


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

anyone in March get through????


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

meldney said:


> anyone in March get through????


 none we hear so far, am sure we will get the clear picture only after the official stats are updated.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Jasmin Dcruz said:


> none we hear so far, am sure we will get the clear picture only after the official stats are updated.


But it so upsetting no one come and update here. i know a lot of guys yet to confirm from Feb.


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

meldney said:


> But it so upsetting no one come and update here. i know a lot of guys yet to confirm from Feb.


I agree.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

I can see in other thread that 70 points September 22nd got invite


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

meldney said:


> ehhhh congrats buddy...


thx sorry its 263111


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

meldney said:


> anyone in March get through????


March entries may get in Nov second round or DEC first round ...


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

sudharshanam said:


> March entries may get in Nov second round or DEC first round ...


with current trend, March shud start in Oct 18th. wait for the official release of data. here its no one updates or they update after a while may be tomo.


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

meldney said:


> HI KGJ,
> 
> Could you please share your experience in changing the ANZSCO from 263111 to 262112. How quick and easy was the assessment. Your reply will help most of the 65 pointers as 262112 is a quick solution to get the invite faster. Did you submit a fresh R&R from your company or used the same. Is the number of years deduction is same like you got for 263111. much appreciate your response friend.


Hi 
No I never had any work experience in either of the assessments.
Only thing I submitted was academic and professional year transcripts. 
Processing time for both took roughly around 3 to 6 weeks.

I still haven't had any luck with invitations. So I'm doomed. But good luck to everyone else.


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

Got invited, DOE OCT 3, 263111, 70 pts.

Owe much to this forum....


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Yes, this really sad. Guys come here to see how the invites are happening, and to get a prediction for self motivation. Later when they are invited, just forget about this forum.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

The latest update for 65 point is 25/02/2017 as per immitracker. so may go upto 28th, lets see.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Points : 65 / DOE : 6th April 17

Awaiting invitation...


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

sriram9621 said:


> Points : 65 / DOE : 6th April 17
> 
> Awaiting invitation...


HI,
May be you get in 2-3 months. 
I see very few people in our 263111 expatforum and no one is updating here or in Immitracker but the invites move is very slow. Dont know whats happening for 263111.
Even Software and other job codes in ICT moved to April 1st week.

Regards,

Venkat


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> HI,
> May be you get in 2-3 months.
> I see very few people in our 263111 expatforum and no one is updating here or in Immitracker but the invites move is very slow. Dont know whats happening for 263111.
> Even Software and other job codes in ICT moved to April 1st week.
> ...


Movement of 263111 and 261313 are almost in the same pace (8-10 days per round for 65). 261313 reached April because their backlogs started from 8/3/17 whereas for 263111 started from 3/2/17. The software were advancing network by a month from last year itself.


----------



## immigrantdxb (Mar 7, 2017)

*Expect some support/Advice?*

Hello Every one!

I would like your kind attention for some advice/support.
I have been in queue for Immigration from July 2016 with low points. 
I am now able to put EOI with 65 in 189 and 70 in NSW under 263111.

Can you guys kindly advice on:

1. Should i go for PTE and try to give multiple attempts till i reach a 20 score to get EOI invite?
2. How much wait time, if my DOE with above score is Sep 11 2017.


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

immigrantdxb said:


> Hello Every one!
> 
> I would like your kind attention for some advice/support.
> I have been in queue for Immigration from July 2016 with low points.
> ...


HI,
If you are not in a hurry you can wait. With current backlog clearance it takes 6-7 months(if cap is still present at that time).
Regarding State nominations we cannot predict. Just apply and only SS and god knows when you will get the invite.
It is better to improve scores to get priority.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Is there any 263111 with EOI 28th Feb or 1st March in this forum?


----------



## eez_6q (Oct 4, 2017)

*eoi points 70*

I applied on Oct 3 with EOI points 70, Still waiting for an update.

No invitation on oct 4th, where as i see a thread where a guy gets picked up wit 70 points EOI oct 3.

my pte - over all score 90


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

eez_6q said:


> I applied on Oct 3 with EOI points 70, Still waiting for an update.
> 
> No invitation on oct 4th, where as i see a thread where a guy gets picked up wit 70 points EOI oct 3.
> 
> my pte - over all score 90


Hi,
You will receive 100% next round.

Its a tricky when you apply EOI on the same day. as database has to be updated and different time zones you applied and AUS has another timezone while they start invitation.

I would like to get some guidence on getting 79+ for PTE can you please share me any good stuff.


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi All
May I know whether anyone got invite from NSW visa 190 for 65 points under263111 recently?
What is the chance to get an invite from NSW for 65 pointers? I have submitted EOI on 21sep2017.


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I have 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190,with the current invite trend i can expect at least another 6-8 months to get invite.
should i apply for both 189 and 190 NSW. will applying 190 with 70 points speeds up the process or should i apply only 189 and wait.
can some one guide me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Jascha said:


> Hi All
> May I know whether anyone got invite from NSW visa 190 for 65 points under263111 recently?
> What is the chance to get an invite from NSW for 65 pointers? I have submitted EOI on 21sep2017.


Honestly, nobody knows since SC 190 pre-invite have different process that is not predictable although there were claims that Experience and English results does have a factor during pre-invite.

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

vivekvaradhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190,with the current invite trend i can expect at least another 6-8 months to get invite.
> should i apply for both 189 and 190 NSW. will applying 190 with 70 points speeds up the process or should i apply only 189 and wait.
> ...


It doesn't "speed up the process" but it will give you an option while waiting for 189, whatever comes first, it's up to you to decide which visa to lodge.

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

looks like we can predict only after march invites are over with 65 pointers
We cant predict how people are there between april and june


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello Members,
It seems no one ?? in this NOC 263111 have got invite with 65 points and EOI March 8 2016. 

Can some one please let know how the which current EOI is being processed and what the possibilities of getting ITA with above details. Appreciate for any response


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Colonial said:


> Hello Members,
> It seems no one ?? in this NOC 263111 have got invite with 65 points and EOI March 8 2016.
> 
> Can some one please let know how the which current EOI is being processed and what the possibilities of getting ITA with above details. Appreciate for any response


HI,
As per Skillselect till 22nd Feb is cleared. BUt Dilip from this forum said in above he received EOI for 25th Feb.
With the current trend at least 6 months required( if some backlog is cleared and SS also starts inviting) we can expect the move little faster than expected.
Only way is to increase the points or wait for 6 or above months.


----------



## bala_cptc (Sep 17, 2016)

*EOI - 9th March 2017*

Friends,
Any guess for getting an invite ? EOI - 9th March 2017 with 65 point for 189.


Regards,
Bala


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> HI,
> As per Skillselect till 22nd Feb is cleared. BUt Dilip from this forum said in above he received EOI for 25th Feb.
> With the current trend at least 6 months required( if some backlog is cleared and SS also starts inviting) we can expect the move little faster than expected.
> Only way is to increase the points or wait for 6 or above months.


Mr.Venkataramanareddy, Pls don't give him wrong information, if you are not sure about something leave it to others to reply, this is how it works here. His EOI is on March 8th and he is on the verge of getting his invite in couple of rounds. Then why are you asking him to wait for 6 months or increase the points. pls don't demotivate aspirants, that's the worst thing one can do.


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

meldney said:


> venkataramanareddy said:
> 
> 
> > HI,
> ...


Medley wat you think applicants of August and September 2018 do have some chances to get invite or not????


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

bala_cptc said:


> Friends,
> Any guess for getting an invite ? EOI - 9th March 2017 with 65 point for 189.
> 
> 
> ...


Wait for the official release of Oct 4th round results, then we can get an idea when your turn will come exactly. Anyways wont take much as you are getting closer.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Medley wat you think applicants of August and September 2018 do have some chances to get invite or not????


In current flow i.e if movement is in 8 days or less per round, then July EOI will be the last one to get invite with 65. But if the movement progress above 10-15 days per round then there is a chance for Aug/Sept. For the new EOIs from Oct I don't see any chance.


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

meldney said:


> jagga jatt said:
> 
> 
> > Medley wat you think applicants of August and September 2018 do have some chances to get invite or not????
> ...


Hello Medley,

Thanks for the positive and motivating reply. According to your current analysis hope I get invite atleast in the first week of November. Its a long wait indeed for which patience is the only solution.

Best wishes for your process ahead and to everyone in this group.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Colonial said:


> Hello Medley,
> 
> Thanks for the positive and motivating reply. According to your current analysis hope I get invite atleast in the first week of November. Its a long wait indeed for which patience is the only solution.
> 
> Best wishes for your process ahead and to everyone in this group.


Only thing what other followers of this forum expect is to get a confirmation once you get the invite. It really help others to plan their invite and get more motivation. So once you get the invitation, pls update us here. thank you


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

meldney said:


> Colonial said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Medley,
> ...


Hi Medley,

Surely I will update in the forum once I receive any invite and expect the same from others.


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

Dear Medley and other guys
Please enlight your views on my DOE 6th April 65 points ...when can i expect an invite ...and also in Jan 1st week i will lose points for age.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

faizahmed said:


> Dear Medley and other guys
> Please enlight your views on my DOE 6th April 65 points ...when can i expect an invite ...and also in Jan 1st week i will lose points for age.


Before Jan 1st week, there will be 6 rounds of invite. so in order to reach April 6th, the movement should be a minimum of 7 days per round which is possible as per latest round results from DIBP. But all these patterns can't be taken as guaranteed, all these are subject to change. Look one more round, if the pattern is steady then you will get picked up or if its falling, you need to improve your points.


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

meldney said:


> Before Jan 1st week, there will be 6 rounds of invite. so in order to reach April 6th, the movement should be a minimum of 7 days per round which is possible as per latest round results from DIBP. But all these patterns can't be taken as guaranteed, all these are subject to change. Look one more round, if the pattern is steady then you will get picked up or if its falling, you need to improve your points.


Do you think it can move atleast 7 days every round.And what are the possibility


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

faizahmed said:


> Do you think it can move atleast 7 days every round.And what are the possibility


Atleast 7 days of movement is highly possible. And I believe once all the clogged EOIs in March are invited the movement is more likely to increase more, comparing with last year. And the no of days decline once it approaches the ceiling as more EOIs will be lodged in hurry to make it up with this year ceiling . Vic started inviting 263111, so once NSW starts, the movement will be better.


----------



## eez_6q (Oct 4, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Hi,
> You will receive 100% next round.
> 
> Its a tricky when you apply EOI on the same day. as database has to be updated and different time zones you applied and AUS has another timezone while they start invitation.
> ...


i got Invite on Oct 4 - Agent told this news to me on Oct 5


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

eez_6q said:


> venkataramanareddy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Hi eez_6q,

Whats was your timeline for EOI submission? Please share as it will help others to monitor their EOI's


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Cutt off only move for 4 days for 65 pointers if it goes like this only no hopes for even July applicants and August applicants like me can't even think about it **** man it all happened rite now y God yyyyy???


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Cutt off only move for 4 days for 65 pointers if it goes like this only no hopes for even July applicants and August applicants like me can't even think about it **** man it all happened rite now y God yyyyy???


Movement is 5 days from 21st 12AM till 26th 7AM. so it moved down from 8 to 5 days, which was likely to happen and it might drop again till March 15th. Check the analytical report from Myimmitracker, the number of EOIs given from March 1st till March 15th is 13 EOIs but from March 16 till March 31st is just 5 EOIs, so the average doubled before the last invitation. So you can guess how many EOIs were registered prior to the last invitation day of '16-'17. So don't expect anything good till all old ones are gone. 

Do your math in Myimmitracker, you will get some understanding of the pattern.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

I think that we should be positive and consider an average of app. 8 per round (24 days invites in 3 rounds starting from 2nd Feb).
So July EOIs may still be possible.


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

meldney said:


> jagga jatt said:
> 
> 
> > Cutt off only move for 4 days for 65 pointers if it goes like this only no hopes for even July applicants and August applicants like me can't even think about it **** man it all happened rite now y God yyyyy???
> ...


. 

Immi tracker shows only 5 to 10 percent of applicants so if it is 13 it's according to tracker it is for sure 130 applicants for 65 pointers it is hard to believe that only 5 ppl apply for EOI in 65 points


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> .
> 
> Immi tracker shows only 5 to 10 percent of applicants so if it is 13 it's according to tracker it is for sure 130 applicants for 65 pointers it is hard to believe that only 5 ppl apply for EOI in 65 points


There were 5 EOIs in immitracker from Feb 21st till Feb 25th, so around 50 EOIs were taken from 65 and 15 from 70/75. So clear off the old dues, almost 3 rounds require if this is the pattern of 50 EOIs with 65 points and 15 EOIs with 70/75 per round. So after March, minimum 2 rounds requires to clear one month.


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

meldney said:


> jagga jatt said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Meldney brother it is all conception if you have EOI before July than congrats brother in advance for August applicants we have no hope and if we decide to wait for another year the whole visa process is going to be scrapped as they are preparing for it the overhauling of the programme just like USA, we donot have any chance , I am not negative but just want to say we should start exploring other opportunities and better concentrate on what we got in our own countries... just an advice don't take seriously folks..


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Meldney brother it is all conception if you have EOI before July than congrats brother in advance for August applicants we have no hope and if we decide to wait for another year the whole visa process is going to be scrapped as they are preparing for it the overhauling of the programme just like USA, we donot have any chance , I am not negative but just want to say we should start exploring other opportunities and better concentrate on what we got in our own countries... just an advice don't take seriously folks..


Rush was more to Australia as per statistics because of the H1B restriction in US in the first half of the year. Now US has relaxed the H1B polices back to normal and Canada has opened the doors wideeeee to all and increased the intake to much extend. So now the rush towards Australia has declined and will be better as US and Canada has opened their polices in a more liberal way. Come on, US cannot survive without H1B and the rush for H1B has started now. And Canada is more welcoming so Australia cannot make it more stringent like this year, next year they have to be liberal to make it even to maintain the balance. This year Australia made it stringent since US did and now US found their mistake and corrected it, hope Australia will follow.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

meldney said:


> Do your math in Myimmitracker, you will get some understanding of the pattern.


exactly. Immitracker gives an average movement pattern based on the data it has. But don't consider those are the only EOI's applicants. There are many who don't even know there websites like immitracker, expatforum, and totally depending on agents itself. So we will never get the count of point wise applicants and those confirmed on every round.

Hope queue will move faster after March.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

meldney said:


> Rush was more to Australia as per statistics because of the H1B restriction in US in the first half of the year. Now US has relaxed the H1B polices back to normal and Canada has opened the doors wideeeee to all and increased the intake to much extend. So now the rush towards Australia has declined and will be better as US and Canada has opened their polices in a more liberal way. Come on, US cannot survive without H1B and the rush for H1B has started now. And Canada is more welcoming so Australia cannot make it more stringent like this year, next year they have to be liberal to make it even to maintain the balance. This year Australia made it stringent since US did and now US found their mistake and corrected it, hope Australia will follow.


Yes, that could be the reason DIBP has increased the invitation limit to 1750 for the last two, and again decreasing it to 1000+. So I consider this as an indication of hope.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

greenhost said:


> exactly. Immitracker gives an average movement pattern based on the data it has. But don't consider those are the only EOI's applicants. There are many who don't even know there websites like immitracker, expatforum, and totally depending on agents itself. So we will never get the count of point wise applicants and those confirmed on every round.
> 
> Hope queue will move faster after March.


I took 10% of immitracker data and did the calculation as the number of immitracker users almost doubled compared to last year.


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Any comments on invite with 65 points under 263111, DOE is 29th June 2017.


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

*EOI help 263111*

Hi Expats,

I received my ACS assessment last week and I now have total 75 points for visa 189 (263111 Comp. Networks and Sys engr). 

I would like to know when can I except the invite if I submit my EOI today, I believe the next invitation round is 18th october?


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

auscall said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We’re in the same boat  

Apply asap.. wel hopefully get it in this round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

spramod006 said:


> We’re in the same boat
> 
> Apply asap.. wel hopefully get it in this round
> 
> ...


All the best to you as well @spramod006.

I am hesitant to apply for EOI right now bcos of below reasons. I'm not sure what to do, should i wait or just proceed.

1) My marriage date is yet to be fixed, and I would like to take my to-be wife along with me, considering the long wait for partner VISA. Should I wait until my marriage dates are fixed which could be 3-4 months before I apply for the EOI?
2) Let's say I do apply my EOI now, and receive an invite in the next round or two, I will have only 2 months time to submit my VISA application. Is there anyway i can make an application for my partner, without the marriage certificate. We've known each other for about 10 years now, but do not have any joint accounts or live together.


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

auscall said:


> All the best to you as well @spramod006.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I believe you can consider getting registered marriage done n get the required certificates and apply for eoi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koko_drs (Jan 1, 2017)

*Good luck bro*



auscall said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I received my ACS assessment last week and I now have total 75 points for visa 189 (263111 Comp. Networks and Sys engr).
> 
> I would like to know when can I except the invite if I submit my EOI today, I believe the next invitation round is 18th october?


Hi auscall,

Congratulation for the VE+ assessment, in your case 75 Points - 189 - I believe that you will get the ITA in max 1 month after submitting your EOI.

Good luck again, and keep us posted.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

auscall said:


> All the best to you as well @spramod006.
> 
> I am hesitant to apply for EOI right now bcos of below reasons. I'm not sure what to do, should i wait or just proceed.
> 
> ...


You are having a sure shot invitation point with you. You can apply anytime to get invitation, you don't need to wait. So get married first and apply to be on the safe side because while you apply the EOI you need to mark the option that you will be joining your partner in the visa application. So once you get invited, you must have proof in hand about your marriage to apply and to get grant without much hustle of documentation and verification.


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Is there any chance of getting invite from NSW for 60+5 points for network and system engineers? I am really frustrated. I will be 44 by this december.


----------



## Dave frawley (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi expats ,
My doe for 263111 is 10th of April 2017 with 65 points and my visa is going to expire on 6th nov 2017.
Plz guide me on what to next, if I haven't get my invitation by then , currently I am on my post study work visa 485 
and please indicate my when can I expect my invitation 
Thanks everyone


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

spramod006 said:


> I believe you can consider getting registered marriage done n get the required certificates and apply for eoi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



HI Pramod,
Can you please suggest any material for PTE?
I have got few FAQS from real time exam..hopefully that will help for little bit.
I had 65 points in Feb due to age they have reduced and nwo for exp again 65 points from next week.
BUt with the current trend I dont think I can get invite for 65 if I submit no.
So looking to crack the PTE.
please share your exp and if any links. I have pinged you privately.

Regards,
VENKAT


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Dear folks, please update us once you receive the invitation. Bala cptc and Colonial looking forward to you guys to confirm us if you receive the invitation EOIs 9th Mar and 8th Mar respectively.


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

I know someone, with 65pts, DOE 3Mar2017 - Invited today


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Guys good new, it moved till atleast 3rd, more to come.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

abhinavmail7 said:


> I know someone, with 65pts, DOE 3Mar2017 - Invited today


Is it for 263111?


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Is it for 263111?


Yes, it is for 263111 it is updated in Immitracker....Hopefully it should move till 10th March atleast.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Anyone after 3rd March 2017 EOI got invited for 263111???? Please update


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Colonial said:


> Hi Medley,
> 
> Surely I will update in the forum once I receive any invite and expect the same from others.


Hey, Have you got the invite today ?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

bala_cptc said:


> Friends,
> Any guess for getting an invite ? EOI - 9th March 2017 with 65 point for 189.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Have you got the invite today ?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

JD5995 said:


> Yes, it is for 263111 it is updated in Immitracker....Hopefully it should move till 10th March atleast.:fingerscrossed:


I wish it will go till 10th. But i doubt so buddy, it may hit 4th maximum. If we compare the percent of invite with immitracker, 10% has got the invite like the Oct 4th round. So considering the same equation, next round will hit till March 14th or 15th with 10% immitracker data.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Also adding to above, comparing the data, March will complete in Nov 15th round and April will start in Nov 29th round...and pick the pace.


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

meldney said:


> I wish it will go till 10th. But i doubt so buddy, it may hit 4th maximum. If we compare the percent of invite with immitracker, 10% has got the invite like the Oct 4th round. So considering the same equation, next round will hit till March 14th or 15th with 10% immitracker data.


That's correct. But I am glad atleast March month has started..February was damn slow.


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Guys

Received the invitation for ICT Security Specialist today. ( Which I applied after seeing no hope for networking with 65 points.) If anyone can, I encourage you to take this route. Good luck to you all.
DOE: 25.09.2017 with 65 points


----------



## bala_cptc (Sep 17, 2016)

meldney said:


> Hey, Have you got the invite today ?


Hi, 
Not yet...


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kgj said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Received the invitation for ICT Security Specialist today. ( Which I applied after seeing no hope for networking with 65 points.) If anyone can, I encourage you to take this route. Good luck to you all.
> DOE: 25.09.2017 with 65 points


Congrats. And thanks for confirming. Its a true inspiration for those got stuck with 65 points. 
The job description in 263111 and 262112 is just a hairline difference, so those who can never make it up with PTE should try this out, its worth a try.


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

Got invite .. DOE 11Oct.. 263111 75 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ANZSCO Code Information - 2017 V4.pdf

You can compare 263111 and 262112 here. I am seeing a lot of difference and it is difficult to get another experience letter for me.


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

spramod006 said:


> Got invite .. DOE 11Oct.. 263111 75 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Pramod !!


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

srikanthreddy said:


> Congrats Pramod !!


Congrat!!


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

kgj said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Received the invitation for ICT Security Specialist today. ( Which I applied after seeing no hope for networking with 65 points.) If anyone can, I encourage you to take this route. Good luck to you all.
> DOE: 25.09.2017 with 65 points


Hi ,

congratulations.

Can you let me know how you applied for ICT Security .. did you get your ACS donefor ITC security ??


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi Medley , 

No I didn't get the invite.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

srikanthreddy said:


> https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ANZSCO Code Information - 2017 V4.pdf
> 
> You can compare 263111 and 262112 here. I am seeing a lot of difference and it is difficult to get another experience letter for me.


Why do you want to change your experience letter. Your job role should match the JD of 262112 minimum of 60%, if not dont apply. And only the description is different, the idea between the lines are the same in both occupation. Same like the software engineer and developer programmer, same like system analyst and business analyst. Read closely and understand and see if it match 60% with yours.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Colonial said:


> Hi Medley ,
> 
> No I didn't get the invite.


Next round for sure.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Three in this forum have confirmed that they put the second assessment for 262112 and got it positive and I saw 2 in immitracker though their chat discussion that they got it done (praveen balasu and gujjar70). I hope more must be doing it now. I request them to share their experience here for better understanding. This will help those are struggling.


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Meldney,

Could you please provide an estimation on invite as per your analysis:

DOE: 29th June 2017
Code: 263111
Point: 65


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

dipanshub said:


> Hi Meldney,
> 
> Could you please provide an estimation on invite as per your analysis:
> 
> ...


If current trend continues and progress probably in February 2018.


----------



## punitsolanki (Dec 24, 2016)

*60 points EOI*

Hello Buddies,

I have applied EOI with 60 points on 2nd feb 2017. I am not planning to apply for state sponsorship or reappear for PTE again. 

I wanted to know with 60 points is it actually possible to get an invitation, say I wait for 6 more months. I am not in a hurry for PR so wanted to check.

Please advice when should I expect an invitation.

EOI Initially Submitted On 01/02/2017
Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111

Punit Solanki


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

punitsolanki said:


> Hello Buddies,
> 
> I have applied EOI with 60 points on 2nd feb 2017. I am not planning to apply for state sponsorship or reappear for PTE again.
> 
> ...


Last year cutoff stayed at 65 and it is highly unlikely to come down this year too.
263111 quota shall be over by April 2018 and with the current trends, 65 pointers EOIs filed till July/Aug 2017 only seems possible. 
Better increase your score.


----------



## ozuser (Sep 29, 2017)

*262112 Got invited, 263111 sorry...*

Hey I am happy to tell everyone, that I got a positive assessment on 262112 got invited, cancelled the EOI on 263111, try your luck but do not forget to cancel the EOI on 263111, so it will give more chance for others.. happy migration.


----------



## ozuser (Sep 29, 2017)

sorry for all people who lost their money on 263111 assessment, its unlikely anyone who updated their EOI on or after July with 65 points will get an invite, because the quota going to be over by April 2018 and dont have a hope on this occupation.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

ozuser said:


> Hey I am happy to tell everyone, that I got a positive assessment on 262112 got invited, cancelled the EOI on 263111, try your luck but do not forget to cancel the EOI on 263111, so it will give more chance for others.. happy migration.




Congrats! Did ACS question you on the change of occupation? Any overlapping of work experience between the two occupations? Asking on behalf of a friend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

This info is for the new ones planning to apply for 263111. Do the ACS assessment for this occupation code only if you are sure to have 70 points. No 65 and 60 pointers will be invited from October 2017 onwards. Those who are having 60 and 65 after October 2017 either keep repeating PTE 5,6,7 times and get 20 points or get a new assessment for 262112 with the same experience letter, and get invited within 2 rounds . All the best.


----------



## argopidi (Dec 16, 2016)

i got my 2nd assessment done for 262113 for safeside.. it took 39days


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

ozuser said:


> Hey I am happy to tell everyone, that I got a positive assessment on 262112 got invited, cancelled the EOI on 263111, try your luck but do not forget to cancel the EOI on 263111, so it will give more chance for others.. happy migration.


HI,
262112 requires most of the computer ICT Units which will reduce experience for the skillsassessment.
Can you comment on this? how did u get same skills assessment with existing Roles?
if possible share the Roles for us to understand.


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

dipanshub said:


> Hi Meldney,
> 
> Could you please provide an estimation on invite as per your analysis:
> 
> ...



Thanks Meldney


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

meldney said:


> Why do you want to change your experience letter. Your job role should match the JD of 262112 minimum of 60%, if not dont apply. And only the description is different, the idea between the lines are the same in both occupation. Same like the software engineer and developer programmer, same like system analyst and business analyst. Read closely and understand and see if it match 60% with yours.


Meldney,

All my JDs are with pure networking roles. That's the problem for me.

What is the chance 190 for any SS?

Thanks.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

srikanthreddy said:


> Meldney,
> 
> All my JDs are with pure networking roles. That's the problem for me.
> 
> ...


ICT Security falls under networking. So if you have networking experience in your RnR letters and has an engineering graduation in any IT, Computer, Communication and Electronics you will get it positive from ACS. 
SS is something which cannot be predictable, its like applying for a job, if they like your profile they will invite you. Apparently NSW just started inviting ICT roles and Vic was doing it from July. So there are chances but dont just rely on it.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> HI,
> 262112 requires most of the computer ICT Units which will reduce experience for the skillsassessment.
> Can you comment on this? how did u get same skills assessment with existing Roles?
> if possible share the Roles for us to understand.


ACS assessment is done based on your qualification, even if you have an ICT experience of 10 years and did Civil or Mechanical in graduation the number of years of deduction will be more. So basically what you studied is more important and experience is add on to it. If you have a grad in any 4 major ICT, you will get it positive with a networking experience.


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

Is there any telegram or whatsapp group? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

meldney said:


> ACS assessment is done based on your qualification, even if you have an ICT experience of 10 years and did Civil or Mechanical in graduation the number of years of deduction will be more. So basically what you studied is more important and experience is add on to it. If you have a grad in any 4 major ICT, you will get it positive with a networking experience.


Yes. I know.
They have reduced 2 years for me for 263111 for ECE .
But for ICT security they will reduce 4-6 years as majority fo subjectsa re related to computers and not communications.
and most of the roles mention on security and database which I did not mention in my roles that submitted for 263111.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Yes. I know.
> They have reduced 2 years for me for 263111 for ECE .
> But for ICT security they will reduce 4-6 years as majority fo subjectsa re related to computers and not communications.
> and most of the roles mention on security and database which I did not mention in my roles that submitted for 263111.


They will not reduce more than 2 years since you have ECE. You can get a most recent experience letter from your company with few added responsibilities on security. But your HR should vouch about the addition in responsibilities for you during the verification. Don't change the experience letters from our old companies.


----------



## faizahmed (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Meldney
Can you advise me whether i will get invite before Jan 2018 for my profile.
points 65
DOE 6th April 2017
263111
as i will lose 5 points for my age in jan first week.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

faizahmed said:


> Hi Meldney
> Can you advise me whether i will get invite before Jan 2018 for my profile.
> points 65
> DOE 6th April 2017
> ...


Yes, there will be 5 rounds before Jan. So in each round atleast a week movement required to reach you. That will happen. After March 15th, the movement will be better.


----------



## Nabeel684 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi members,
Doe 9th march 2017 
263111 when can i expect my invitation. 
Thanks


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Nabeel684 said:


> Hi members,
> Doe 9th march 2017
> 263111 when can i expect my invitation.
> Thanks


You will get on Nov 1st round. Please confirm us as soon as you get the invite.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Nabeel684 said:


> Hi members,
> Doe 9th march 2017
> 263111 when can i expect my invitation.
> Thanks


Points ?


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Yes. I know.
> They have reduced 2 years for me for 263111 for ECE .
> But for ICT security they will reduce 4-6 years as majority fo subjectsa re related to computers and not communications.
> and most of the roles mention on security and database which I did not mention in my roles that submitted for 263111.


not beyond 4 years will be reduced.. I think you can apply for ITC security if you have 8 years of exp after deducting 4 years....


----------



## Vinokan (Oct 10, 2017)

Hello guys I am new to this forum. Can any tell when can I expect my invite DOI 4th July 65 points. For 263111. My visa expires on 21Jan2018. Today I just applied for 262112 ICT security specialist with ACS for priority processing. I did my Masters with two specialization Networking and security am most certain I would get positive assessment from ACS.
And can any suggestions how long will it take for ACS to process as it says 2 weeks for priority processing. I am just asking for my post study assessment and did my professional year too. And what are my chances of invite in 262112 before JAN 2018.


----------



## Nabeel684 (Oct 23, 2017)

65 points


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Vinokan said:


> Hello guys I am new to this forum. Can any tell when can I expect my invite DOI 4th July 65 points. For 263111. My visa expires on 21Jan2018. Today I just applied for 262112 ICT security specialist with ACS for priority processing. I did my Masters with two specialization Networking and security am most certain I would get positive assessment from ACS.
> And can any suggestions how long will it take for ACS to process as it says 2 weeks for priority processing. I am just asking for my post study assessment and did my professional year too. And what are my chances of invite in 262112 before JAN 2018.


Apply as soon as you get the ACS assessment. Once you put the EOI, you will get the invite within 2 rounds with current trend. And many are taking this option, so the waiting period is likely increase to 3 rounds eventually, so hurry.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

For everyone who are applying reassessment for 262113 I have few queries. Like I will be using same rnr and all. I went through rpl last time so this time too I will have to go through RPL. I have inquired with acs that I will not have to write my report again and I can use the previous one if I want. The only thing I am concerned about is my experience. It’s all in networking though it does include security too but I don’t think it’s clearly mentioned in any part of my report or resume but I have done few data migrations during my projects. Would that be enough to secure a positive assessment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Can someone who has successfully being assessed for ICT Security Specialist please share their ICT Units. I have already been assessed for 263111 by ACS but haven't yet got my assessment result for 262112. I am very nervous about this as my visa will soon run out. My original EOI with 263111 was done on 10/8/2017 with 65 points. Im certain I wont get an invite before July 2018. So 262112 to is my best hope. Can some one please assist.


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

y2j said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can someone who has successfully being assessed for ICT Security Specialist please share their ICT Units. I have already been assessed for 263111 by ACS but haven't yet got my assessment result for 262112. I am very nervous about this as my visa will soon run out. My original EOI with 263111 was done on 10/8/2017 with 65 points. Im certain I wont get an invite before July 2018. So 262112 to is my best hope. Can some one please assist.


Even I am planning for 262112 and previously submitted for 263111. Many of us are waiting for others reply on the same like you. As you have submitted already, pls let us know the ACS result once you received. Thanks !!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Expats,

I want to know that, can some one with 'database administrator(262111)' occupation submit the EOI application to 189 category?
As i came to know that even though 262111 is in the COSL its not in the medium & long term. (Its in the short term).
in My Immitracker also i can see only one application in 189 EOI list(don't know its mistakenly entered).
Some one plz assist.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> For everyone who are applying reassessment for 262113 I have few queries. Like I will be using same rnr and all. I went through rpl last time so this time too I will have to go through RPL. I have inquired with acs that I will not have to write my report again and I can use the previous one if I want. The only thing I am concerned about is my experience. It’s all in networking though it does include security too but I don’t think it’s clearly mentioned in any part of my report or resume but I have done few data migrations during my projects. Would that be enough to secure a positive assessment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its 262112, please apply for the correct ANZSCO. A degree in any ICT major and networking experience is enough for positive assessment. One applicant has got the positive assessment without experience as confirmed in this forum. Yours is well enough.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I want to know that, can some one with 'database administrator(262111)' occupation submit the EOI application to 189 category?
> As i came to know that even though 262111 is in the COSL its not in the medium & long term. (Its in the short term).
> ...


Apply for 262112 which is in 189 category.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

y2j said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can someone who has successfully being assessed for ICT Security Specialist please share their ICT Units. I have already been assessed for 263111 by ACS but haven't yet got my assessment result for 262112. I am very nervous about this as my visa will soon run out. My original EOI with 263111 was done on 10/8/2017 with 65 points. Im certain I wont get an invite before July 2018. So 262112 to is my best hope. Can some one please assist.


If you have qualification in any of the 4 major ICT trade, you will get it positive.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

meldney said:


> If you have qualification in any of the 4 major ICT trade, you will get it positive.


Hi Thanks for the reply. Nothing to do but wait until the result I guess.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

meldney said:


> Its 262112, please apply for the correct ANZSCO. A degree in any ICT major and networking experience is enough for positive assessment. One applicant has got the positive assessment without experience as confirmed in this forum. Yours is well enough.




Thanks meldeny for your reply. My qualifications are nonICT hence going through RPL route. Is it bad?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> Thanks meldeny for your reply. My qualifications are nonICT hence going through RPL route. Is it bad?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got once assessed as ICT major with RPL and I believe you must have done some projects in ICT and thus you got assessed with RPL ,so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a question for anyone who received a result from ACS recently. Do they update the ACS portal of the status (Finalised) before the email is sent?


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

y2j said:


> I have a question for anyone who received a result from ACS recently. Do they update the ACS portal of the status (Finalised) before the email is sent?


I believe email comes first, in my case it came first prior to updating the portal.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

*What is the ICT units required for ICT security specialist*

Hi Guys,

What is the ICT units required for ICT security specialist 
I have BE from Electronis and instrumentation and Masters from computer networking
Is there any chance i can get positive results from ACS
Please advise 
Thanks


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is the ICT units required for ICT security specialist
> I have BE from Electronis and instrumentation and Masters from computer networking
> ...


With your qualification you are very much qualified for ICT Security. Guys will Electronics alone are getting assessed positive with ICT security, you have got a masters in CN then why are you so skeptical and the same info was shared many times in the forum. Go for it , you don't need a second thought.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

AussizMig said:


> I believe email comes first, in my case it came first prior to updating the portal.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi Mate, thanks for the response. I'll keep an eye out. Its been almost 7 weeks since I lodged the assessment. Still no result.


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

meldney said:


> With your qualification you are very much qualified for ICT Security. Guys will Electronics alone are getting assessed positive with ICT security, you have got a masters in CN then why are you so skeptical and the same info was shared many times in the forum. Go for it , you don't need a second thought.


Thank you so much for you reply
I have roles and responsibilities covering network security only but some of the job description for the ANZSCO are about database maintenance and support
which I dont have much experience. 

262112 - ICT Security Specialist and 262111 - Database Administrator have same job description. will this be a problem by any chance or network security roles and responsibilities are more enough to get positive results 

Kindly reply
Thanks


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Thank you so much for you reply
> I have roles and responsibilities covering network security only but some of the job description for the ANZSCO are about database maintenance and support
> which I dont have much experience.
> 
> ...


Don't get confused.These are 2 different ANZSCO.
Apply for 262112 ICT Security Specialist. 
262111 is on CSOL list, you wont be able to apply in 189.


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

meldney said:


> Don't get confused.These are 2 different ANZSCO.
> Apply for 262112 ICT Security Specialist.
> 262111 is on CSOL list, you wont be able to apply in 189.


Thank you so much again 

Will apply and let you know the outcome

Thanks to you all guys as well


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Is someone aware of NSW or Vic invites for 263111. When was the last invite and the points breakup..


----------



## Nabeel684 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi experts,
I need to ask if DIBP not updated november rounds that means no invitations for november rounds? Or 1st nov round will be happen without updated official result of 18th oct and nov seats. Kindly give me reply as soon as possible.
Thanks


----------



## marouthu (Sep 20, 2017)

hai team
I have completed my acs with 263111 and i have lodged my eoi with 60 points including 7band in PTE on 24/04/2017.till now I don't receive any invitation.
Can I apply for ICT Security specialist with same RnR as mentioned for 263111.
Educational Background: B.Tec CSE( computer science)
Please suggest me further actions for my condition
Thank you


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

marouthu said:


> hai team
> I have completed my acs with 263111 and i have lodged my eoi with 60 points including 7band in PTE on 24/04/2017.till now I don't receive any invitation.
> Can I apply for ICT Security specialist with same RnR as mentioned for 263111.
> Educational Background: B.Tec CSE( computer science)
> ...



Hi Marouthu,

with 60 points, the chance of getting invitation is very less as you can see more 65 pointers are waiting before. My suggestion try to get More 10 points from PTE or try with ICT security specialist

Thanks


----------



## Keneri (Oct 27, 2017)

Are you saying that with 60point and positive assessment under 262112 i can apply for 189


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

I Have applied for ACS under ICT Security Specialist and waiting for outcome


I have a small doubt, My roles and responsibilities on the first 2 companies are more in to networking like routing and switching with less security responsibilities / 3 and 4 companies are half networking and half security side. i have total 7 years of experience how many years ACS will deduct for my situation

kindly advise


----------



## Keneri (Oct 27, 2017)

Is this thread for only 189 applicants? I have applied for 190 with 60+5 =65 sice August and also applied for 489 same day with 60+10=70.

Please what are my chances as am tired of paying school fees here in Australia. 

Also can anyone suggest another region for 489 that would be faster for 263111

Eoi submitted August 15th


Expert please advise


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

Keneri said:


> Are you saying that with 60point and positive assessment under 262112 i can apply for 189


262112 ICT Security Specialist with 60 points you will soon get invite as it on non pro occupation list / also no back log 

Thanks


----------



## marouthu (Sep 20, 2017)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Hi Marouthu,
> 
> with 60 points, the chance of getting an invitation is very less as you can see more 65 pointers are waiting before. My suggestion try to get More 10 points from PTE or try with ICT security specialist
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the reply ...according to past invitation round non-pro list is still picked on 65 ...hoping this comes to 60 soon.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> 262112 ICT Security Specialist with 60 points you will soon get invite as it on non pro occupation list / also no back log
> 
> Thanks


I am not sure if we can tell that with confidence, as per myimmitracker site, my case is in first for 60+5 pointers, but the 65 pointers are keep growing. The same trend happens in 189 as well. 

So guys, if you want to stay ahead of me and receive invite, try to get 20 points in english and try to lodge EOI with 70 points. I see 70 pointers are moving in 1 round for 189 (ICT security Specialist).


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

ArGo said:


> I am not sure if we can tell that with confidence, as per myimmitracker site, my case is in first for 60+5 pointers, but the 65 pointers are keep growing. The same trend happens in 189 as well.
> 
> So guys, if you want to stay ahead of me and receive invite, try to get 20 points in english and try to lodge EOI with 70 points. I see 70 pointers are moving in 1 round for 189 (ICT security Specialist).


The effect of getting 70 points in 263111 and 262112 is the same. People trying for 262112 are those who cannot secure 70 points in 263111. 
Getting 65 in 262112 and 263111 is different. Those getting 65 in 262112 today will get the invite within 2 rounds, but those getting 65 today in 263111 will never get invited this year.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Dear Bala cptc, Colonial and Nabeel684 (EOI Mar 8 & 9) 
Please update us here once you get the invitation today. All the best.


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

Did any one get an invite today...


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

sudharshanam said:


> Did any one get an invite today...


Two more hours to go until we hear about the invites.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

sudharshanam said:


> Did any one get an invite today...


2 more hours to go...


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

Jasmin Dcruz said:


> Two more hours to go until we hear about the invites.


let me know if you get an invite .. you an I are on the same boat... EOI submitted on 26/3/2017 with 65


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

Though there is no authentic or official statement that there is an invitation round today, we hope to have an invitation round today. Good luck guys! 

If not the invites, at least DIBP should release the outcome of the previous round for estimating the trends.


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

sudharshanam said:


> let me know if you get an invite .. you an I are on the same boat... EOI submitted on 26/3/2017 with 65


It is not likely unless there is a month movement, however, ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Any update?


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Jasmin Dcruz said:


> It is not likely unless there is a month movement, however, ill keep you guys posted.


Seems it is not happening today. Sad but now in the next round due to 3 weeks gap, 70 pointers shall get most of the invitations leaving almost nothing for 65 pointers. Expect just couple of days movement for them (till 5th March in the next round).
Hope this theory is proved wrong else one round shall go waste for 65 pointers


----------



## ravitejan6969 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello All,
I have submitted my EOI in April 14 2017(date of effect) with 60 points under 263111. Nov 6th 2017 I will be crossing 5 years of work ex(According to ACS) and I should get 5 more points. 
My question here is, does this 5 points change happen automatically?? If yes, does my date of effect change from 14th April 2017 to 06 Nov 2017 or does that remain same? I am very curious to find the right answers as we are talking about 1month wait time changing to 1 year of wait time approximately.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

ravitejan6969 said:


> Hello All,
> I have submitted my EOI in April 14 2017(date of effect) with 60 points under 263111. Nov 6th 2017 I will be crossing 5 years of work ex(According to ACS) and I should get 5 more points.
> My question here is, does this 5 points change happen automatically?? If yes, does my date of effect change from 14th April 2017 to 06 Nov 2017 or does that remain same? I am very curious to find the right answers as we are talking about 1month wait time changing to 1 year of wait time approximately.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


It is updated automatically provided you don't change the job or left the end date of latest job as empty and DOE date remains same. You are in same queue just with more points now. Good luck.

The best is yet to come.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ravitejan6969 (Oct 29, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> It is updated automatically provided you don't change the job or left the end date of latest job as empty and DOE date remains same. You are in same queue just with more points now. Good luck.
> 
> The best is yet to come.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thank you for the update. Let me clarify my exact situation.
Initial ACS was done on Jan 26 2016. Where in my experience was considered after October 2012. That time I was working with IBM.
Later I changed 2 companies with no gap. On October 26th 2017 I have submitted my documents for reassessment with the new companies and I am awaiting results.
Oct 28 2017 my skillselect portal was updated by my consultant adding the new company and keeping my current employer end date as blank with no change in points.
But in the ACS page old ACS ref number is currently there.
Now Nov 6th will the date of effect change with additional points or still be April 14th 2017 as I would be crossing 5 years +?


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I got my assessment from ACS for ICT Security Specialist yesterday. Put in the EOI yesterday as well. I encourage all who got assessed for 263111 (Network) to try this option. Since 262112 is not an Pro-rata occupation (yet), this might be the best way for you guys to get an invite quickly. Im keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi all, need advice. I am 65 pointer in field computer networks and going to file Eoi this week.

Please advice shall I file 189 and wait for output or file 190 in Nsw and Victoria which will give me extra 5 points and chooses which one come first.

So confused not sure what will be best as per current trends.

One more option I have is to wait for my wife to clear PTE and than file Acs for her and get extra 5 points which I believe will took me a other 3 months to prepare for test and to collect the documents and file it.

Need experts opinion here. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

y2j said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my assessment from ACS for ICT Security Specialist yesterday. Put in the EOI yesterday as well. I encourage all who got assessed for 263111 (Network) to try this option. Since 262112 is not an Pro-rata occupation (yet), this might be the best way for you guys to get an invite quickly. Im keeping my fingers crossed!!


Hey, Congrats on ACS outcome. When did you submit? How many days it took? Have they deducted more years?

All the best !!


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

ravitejan6969 said:


> Hello All,
> I have submitted my EOI in April 14 2017(date of effect) with 60 points under 263111. Nov 6th 2017 I will be crossing 5 years of work ex(According to ACS) and I should get 5 more points.
> My question here is, does this 5 points change happen automatically?? If yes, does my date of effect change from 14th April 2017 to 06 Nov 2017 or does that remain same? I am very curious to find the right answers as we are talking about 1month wait time changing to 1 year of wait time approximately.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


If you had left the latest end date of job as blank, the EOI will update by itself on 6th Nov 2017 and your DOE will change to Nov 6th 2017. If you had put an end date for your latest occupation, you need to login and change it manually. In both ways your DOE will change.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Gsingh4it said:


> Hi all, need advice. I am 65 pointer in field computer networks and going to file Eoi this week.
> 
> Please advice shall I file 189 and wait for output or file 190 in Nsw and Victoria which will give me extra 5 points and chooses which one come first.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you have got your skilled assessed already from ACS, if not try only for 262112. You will get invited with 65 points with this code.
But if you are going for 263111 with 65 points, you will never get invited this year, you need to get another 5 more points from you wife's assessment too.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

y2j said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my assessment from ACS for ICT Security Specialist yesterday. Put in the EOI yesterday as well. I encourage all who got assessed for 263111 (Network) to try this option. Since 262112 is not an Pro-rata occupation (yet), this might be the best way for you guys to get an invite quickly. Im keeping my fingers crossed!!


Congrats and all the best, if all goes well with no decrease in monthly ceiling you will get invited this month itself.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

srikanthreddy said:


> Hey, Congrats on ACS outcome. When did you submit? How many days it took? Have they deducted more years?
> 
> All the best !!


Thanks mate. My assessment took 52 days! Submitted on 9/9/2017. Got the result yesterday. And I don't have any experience, just my masters and professional year. Got assessed on those.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

meldney said:


> Congrats and all the best, if all goes well with no decrease in monthly ceiling you will get invited this month itself.


Thanks mate. Im not so sure. There seems to be an issue with the invitation this year as its still 65 points cut-off of non pro rata occupations. Last year and probably years before that, non-pro rata never went to 65 for too long. And there is no invitation round today plus the results for 18/10/2017 not even released by DIBP. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

meldney said:


> I don't know if you have got your skilled assessed already from ACS, if not try only for 262112. You will get invited with 65 points with this code.
> But if you are going for 263111 with 65 points, you will never get invited this year, you need to get another 5 more points from you wife's assessment too.


Thanks but my Acs is done with 263111.
So let me try for those extra 5 points. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

meldney said:


> I don't know if you have got your skilled assessed already from ACS, if not try only for 262112. You will get invited with 65 points with this code.
> But if you are going for 263111 with 65 points, you will never get invited this year, you need to get another 5 more points from you wife's assessment too.


Thanks.. My AcS is done in 263111 and after that NY points are 70 including SS, still no chance? 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

Finally put EOI for Nsw and Victoria with 70(65+5) points on 3rd Oct in code 263111.
Now fingers crossed and wait begins. Let see if there is a chance for me with this or not. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Gsingh4it said:


> Finally put EOI for Nsw and Victoria with 70(65+5) points on 3rd Oct in code 263111.
> Now fingers crossed and wait begins. Let see if there is a chance for me with this or not.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Dont take me wrong. With 65 points and with Oct DOE you will never get invited, unless you make it 70 or change to 262112.
Or DIBP should do a favour by adding last years lapsed 294 invites into current year, if so then ceiling will increase from 65 to 90 invites per round, and you will get the chance. I strongly wish for that miracle.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

meldney said:


> Dont take me wrong. With 65 points and with Oct DOE you will never get invited, unless you make it 70 or change to 262112.
> Or DIBP should do a favour by adding last years lapsed 294 invites into current year, if so then ceiling will increase from 65 to 90 invites per round, and you will get the chance. I strongly wish for that miracle.


Thanks, it's an eye opener. Will try to get 5 more points before March. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

meldney said:


> Dont take me wrong. With 65 points and with Oct DOE you will never get invited, unless you make it 70 or change to 262112.
> Or DIBP should do a favour by adding last years lapsed 294 invites into current year, if so then ceiling will increase from 65 to 90 invites per round, and you will get the chance. I strongly wish for that miracle.


One more thing as per the trend of draw I believe 189 option is difficult because last draw they sent invite for Feb applicants but I was reading that 190 is preferred over 189 and that has no ceiling. So what is your opinion about 190 visa. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

with this skill, is it easy to get SS?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Gsingh4it said:


> One more thing as per the trend of draw I believe 189 option is difficult because last draw they sent invite for Feb applicants but I was reading that 190 is preferred over 189 and that has no ceiling. So what is your opinion about 190 visa.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


190 is luck, if you are lucky enough you will be selected by the SS, the criteria is not yet transparent.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

meldney said:


> 190 is luck, if you are lucky enough you will be selected by the SS, the criteria is not yet transparent.


Thanks, seems like there is hope. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

Hows the demand for 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER in Aus?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

espionage said:


> Hows the demand for 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER in Aus?


The demand is high so applicants are more thus backlogs are heavy. If you are a network engineer and planning for PR choose its sister ANZSCO 262112 for quick invitation.


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

I already have my skill assess as 263111. But I only have 55 + 5.
Shall I worth the wait or I have to improve my English to get more point?


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

You can try to improve your PTE score or go via 262112.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

y2j said:


> Thanks mate. My assessment took 52 days! Submitted on 9/9/2017. Got the result yesterday. And I don't have any experience, just my masters and professional year. Got assessed on those.


Hi, 
Then did you get two categories assessed? 263111 and 262112??
can we submit two EOI with two different categories?


----------



## ravindrababu7777 (Nov 7, 2017)

i had acs report with 263111with 5.6 experince and now can i apply to 262112 with the same job letters,,,??
and how many years they will deduct when i apply to it


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Silas91 said:


> Hi,
> Then did you get two categories assessed? 263111 and 262112??
> can we submit two EOI with two different categories?


yes, you can submit 2 EOIs with 2 assessments. but you must remove the 2nd one once you get invited as good gesture to all others expecting the invites.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

espionage said:


> I already have my skill assess as 263111. But I only have 55 + 5.
> Shall I worth the wait or I have to improve my English to get more point?


Even with superior English you can hardly make it to 263111. 

You need to do the 2nd assessment for 262112 and a superior English to make it 65 and you will get picked up.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

ravindrababu7777 said:


> i had acs report with 263111with 5.6 experince and now can i apply to 262112 with the same job letters,,,??
> and how many years they will deduct when i apply to it


yes with the same letters and the deduction will be same as you got for 263111.


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

meldney said:


> yes, you can submit 2 EOIs with 2 assessments. but you must remove the 2nd one once you get invited as good gesture to all others expecting the invites.


Thanks.
For the assessment, I would like to double confirm that I have to submit a new skill assessment application with the same set of the reference letters and pay the fee again for ACS analyse?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Silas91 said:


> Thanks.
> For the assessment, I would like to double confirm that I have to submit a new skill assessment application with the same set of the reference letters and pay the fee again for ACS analyse?


Yes, same letters. You need to submit a new assessment application and needs to pay the fees again.


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi Members,
@Medley any updates regarding the Nov draw,Till what dates of Mar have been reached. Updates are appreciated


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Colonial said:


> Hi Members,
> @Medley any updates regarding the Nov draw,Till what dates of Mar have been reached. Updates are appreciated


No proper updates given from DIBP yet. Unofficially moved till Mar 3rd. I have sent a request to DIBP to do double invites on next rounds. We will pray for good actions. If they are not doing double invites, then its gonna be hard for all 65 pointers.


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks Medley for the updates, and lets hope the best for others ?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Invitation is happening, pls update if anyone get the invite.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

hey Colonial, Bala have you got the invite ??


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Nabeel684 said:


> Hi members,
> Doe 9th march 2017
> 263111 when can i expect my invitation.
> Thanks


hey Nabeel, have you got


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

bala_cptc said:


> Hi,
> Not yet...


hey bala, have you got


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

wake up guys, invites are happening ? where are you guys ? Am I alone here today ?


----------



## AnishBn (Nov 27, 2016)

Can we use same job description letter used for 263111 to get accessed for 262112. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bala_cptc (Sep 17, 2016)

Not yet, 
Fingers crossed !!!


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

bala_cptc said:


> Not yet,
> Fingers crossed !!!


invites are still going, hold on. confirm once u get.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

bala_cptc said:


> Not yet,
> Fingers crossed !!!


Can u login to your skillselect page and see if the status changed to Invited.


----------



## bala_cptc (Sep 17, 2016)

It's SUBMITTED


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

bala_cptc said:


> It's SUBMITTED


Congrats... When u filled eoi, with what score and what's ur anz code. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

bala_cptc said:


> It's SUBMITTED


Thats very sad and weird.


----------



## bala_cptc (Sep 17, 2016)

meldney said:


> Thats very sad and weird.


don't see any 263* in the immitracker as well, will wait for some more to conclude today


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

bala_cptc said:


> don't see any 263* in the immitracker as well, will wait for some more to conclude today


Again some error it look like, with an 8 days gap 65 70/75 pointers will not be formed. And even 70 pointers didnt get the invite.


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

So what is the latest updated...Bala are you invited mate, when did you submit your EOI?? when is the last invite sent for 263111???


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

When is thenext round


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

Anyone with 263111, got the invite? 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

This is really a bad experience from such a country. They could keep the prospective immigrants informed on status of their applications. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

meldney said:


> bala_cptc said:
> 
> 
> > don't see any 263* in the immitracker as well, will wait for some more to conclude today
> ...


None from 263111 updated in myimmitracker too. This means all 65 invites went to 489???
It also implies that by next round there would be a backlog of 4 weeks for 70/70+ EOIs. So all 65 invites may go to them in the 23rd Nov round.
Effectively 2 rounds of Nov wasted for 65 pointers so we are now left with 10 rounds and 650 invites. If it comes back to 7 days of invites per round for 65 pointers then in 10 round 70 days backlog might only be covered. 
This means 65 pointer EOIs till 12th May 2017 only (from 4th March onwards) could be invited. This too if they dont goof up anymore.
Hopes are receding very fast for us.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> None from 263111 updated in myimmitracker too. This means all 65 invites went to 489???
> It also implies that by next round there would be a backlog of 4 weeks for 70/70+ EOIs. So all 65 invites may go to them in the 23rd Nov round.
> Effectively 2 rounds of Nov wasted for 65 pointers so we are now left with 10 rounds and 650 invites. If it comes back to 7 days of invites per round for 65 pointers then in 10 round 70 days backlog might only be covered.
> This means 65 pointer EOIs till 12th May 2017 only (from 4th March onwards) could be invited. This too if they dont goof up anymore.
> Hopes are receding very fast for us.


The invite didnt complete this time, on half way system gone haywire. So they should do the invitation again if they are not shameless. lets see how it goes, its pathetic anyways.


----------



## argopidi (Dec 16, 2016)

263111
EOI: 7th March, 2017
Invited : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

argopidi said:


> 263111
> EOI: 7th March, 2017
> Invited : :fingerscrossed:


Congrats, What is your score without SS. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

argopidi said:


> 263111
> EOI: 7th March, 2017
> Invited : :fingerscrossed:


Congrats..

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

argopidi said:


> 263111
> EOI: 7th March, 2017
> Invited : :fingerscrossed:


Hey, have you got the invite ? But few 70 pointers haven't.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

srikanthreddy said:


> Congrats..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


He isnot invited, he is waiting with the fingers crossed.


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

meldney said:


> He isnot invited, he is waiting with the fingers crossed.


I thought he got it, as he mentioned invited instead of invite.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone with EOI 8th March 263111 got an invite ? Pls update


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

srikanthreddy said:


> I thought he got it, as he mentioned invited instead of invite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I checked with a 70 pointer, he hasnt got yet.


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

meldney said:


> I checked with a 70 pointer, he hasnt got yet.


What's happening? Is there a less demand for network engineers?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

srikanthreddy said:


> What's happening? Is there a less demand for network engineers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I think they didnt invite 263111 in last round. And I think what you suspect is right, network engineer is not much in demand as I can see in 190 invitations in immitracker. 2 or 3 were invited this year so far by Vic, NSW didnt invited any. look this 263111 is an unlucky ANZSCO.


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

meldney said:


> I think they didnt invite 263111 in last round. And I think what you suspect is right, network engineer is not much in demand as I can see in 190 invitations in immitracker. 2 or 3 were invited this year so far by Vic, NSW didnt invited any. look this 263111 is an unlucky ANZSCO.


I cant understand how less demand have impact on invitations 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I applied for EOI on september 4th for computer networks and systems engineer.
I have applied with 65 points
what are chances of getting invite 
is there any chance within this year quota gets over or only next year.

please advise
thanks


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

I have filed EOI with 60 points for 263111 and i understand it will never get invited. 

Will 263112 work at 60 points?

(i am working on PTE but loosing scores in speaking section repeatedly, hence the above question)

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> I have filed EOI with 60 points for 263111 and i understand it will never get invited.
> 
> Will 263112 work at 60 points?
> 
> ...


Most of the people are trying ICT security specialist now 
you can try it as well
if you are able to get postive acs outcome and with 60 pts then you will get invite 

thanks


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

Does changing Anzco make a difference to 190 visa's? 

262112 is on both of our preferred nominated state lists (NSW/VIC) 
Will we have more of a chance if we try for another ACS assessment? 

We are fighting against a time constraint as we only have 55+5 SS points including superior english and will lose 5 points for age on Aug 1st 2018. EOI date is Aug 17. We will regain those 5 points in Jan 2018 as work experience will increase.

Points are as follows:
Age - 30 points
English - 20
Work Exp - 5 (yrs deducted by ACS 13 yrs exp in total documented)
SS - 5 points
TOTAL = 60


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking at the current scenario when will I get my invite. Please advise.

Code - 263111
EOI - 26th April 2017
Points - 65 (189)
Points - 70 (190)

I am really worried. I cannot clear PTE tried thrice already. And IELTS have already got 7 band which is the max I can score...loosing hope for getting the invite in 2017 - 2018 year.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

JD5995 said:


> Looking at the current scenario when will I get my invite. Please advise.
> 
> Code - 263111
> EOI - 26th April 2017
> ...


Not sure but it seems by end of the year you should get something. If you get keep us posted.

Also in 190 did u applied for nsw or Vic or both. 

Last have you received any pre invite from state ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## argopidi (Dec 16, 2016)

Gsingh4it said:


> Congrats, What is your score without SS.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk




Sorry if you misunderstood..

Fingers Crossed.. still waiting


----------



## argopidi (Dec 16, 2016)

argopidi said:


> 263111
> EOI: 7th March, 2017
> Invitation : :fingerscrossed:



Sorry if you misunderstood..

Fingers Crossed.. still waiting


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyone got pre-invite from NSW/VIC for 263111 this year!! i hardly see any invite in immitracker.


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Gsingh4it said:


> Not sure but it seems by end of the year you should get something. If you get keep us posted.
> 
> Also in 190 did u applied for nsw or Vic or both.
> 
> ...



Sure will update on immitracker and in the forum. I have applied for NSW. My agent told me it is self explained that 190 will be for any state Victoria or NSW. To be honest I want to go with 189 so am not willing to put a new EOI considering the waiting time. Also, hardly there are invites for this code for 190 from both Vic and NSW.

Hoping for the best for everyone here.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

ozuser said:


> I think migration from India must be banned, already people from there are infested Australia as cockroaches, the more people enter, the more corruption in this holy land... we can have a smoothly flowing system EOI and migration for the rest of the world peacefully.


Don't blame entire country for just few people mistakes. You said you are from India and not respecting India and what is the guarantee that you respect Australia and people over there after migration.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## ozuser (Sep 29, 2017)

srikanthreddy said:


> Don't blame entire country for just few people mistakes. You said you are from India and not respecting India and what is the guarantee that you respect Australia and people over there after migration.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I fled... because cant live with these guys.. they pass English exams by paying bribe, making lorry loads of forged documents to Australian immigration... all will be punished soon...


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

ozuser said:


> I think India should be banned from the migration or they would exploit the entire system as they do in Dubai, I am from India and on a temporary visa, I had been looking for jobs for sometimes to apply for state sponsor, this guy I came across is a migrant from India and working for a software company, He interviewed me and greeted me pleasantly and send me off saying if you are selected we will inform you, later part of that night I got a call from this guy, he said its not a big deal for me to recruit you, but you have to deposit AUD 10000 to my bank account in India, I agreed and got second call from the company, and finally after 3 weeks I was recruited, and the amount equivalent in India rupee was deposited to his account by my relative, now happily settled, honestly why should people from India should come here..


Looks like you are equally corrupt because people like you encourage corruption by paying the amount. Why did u pay?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rameshnathan (Sep 28, 2016)

ozuser said:


> I think India should be banned from the migration or they would exploit the entire system as they do in Dubai, I am from India and on a temporary visa, I had been looking for jobs for sometimes to apply for state sponsor, this guy I came across is a migrant from India and working for a software company, He interviewed me and greeted me pleasantly and send me off saying if you are selected we will inform you, later part of that night I got a call from this guy, he said its not a big deal for me to recruit you, but you have to deposit AUD 10000 to my bank account in India, I agreed and got second call from the company, and finally after 3 weeks I was recruited, and the amount equivalent in India rupee was deposited to his account by my relative, now happily settled, honestly why should people from India should come here..


Why did you not inform this to the company as soon as you get a call from that guy, instead of just throwing money out to him and blaming all other millions of people back home and calling, <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*, as cockroaches on such public forum , which is being looked at by the whole world?????????


----------



## salman.ali.official (Nov 19, 2017)

*expert advice on DOE 12/*

Hi Guys,

I have DOE on 12/07/2017 with 65 points for 263111 Computer Networks and System Engineer. I have done my basic assessment and found the following results:-

- invitation on 18/10/2017 with 65 points till 04/03/2017
- invitation on 04/10/2017 with 65 points till 04/10/2017
- invitation on 20/09/2017 with 65 points till 21/02/2017
- invitation on 06/09/2017 with 65 points till 10/02/2017

Need an expert advice how long will it take for the invitation to get to me? From the last few rounds invitation for 263111 is not moving just crawling with only few days and that has put me into stressing position with my wife's visa going to expire and she has to do exit


----------



## salman.ali.official (Nov 19, 2017)

*updated typo error*



salman.ali.official said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have DOE on 12/07/2017 with 65 points for 263111 Computer Networks and System Engineer. I have done my basic assessment and found the following results:-
> 
> ...


updated typo error


----------



## Amar_88 (Nov 20, 2017)

ozuser said:


> I think India should be banned from the migration or they would exploit the entire system as they do in Dubai, I am from India and on a temporary visa, I had been looking for jobs for sometimes to apply for state sponsor, this guy I came across is a migrant from India and working for a software company, He interviewed me and greeted me pleasantly and send me off saying if you are selected we will inform you, later part of that night I got a call from this guy, he said its not a big deal for me to recruit you, but you have to deposit AUD 10000 to my bank account in India, I agreed and got second call from the company, and finally after 3 weeks I was recruited, and the amount equivalent in India rupee was deposited to his account by my relative, now happily settled, honestly why should people from India should come here..


Corruption is not a one way street. You are equally responsible for this. Why did you pay? You are in a country that has no tolerance for these things. If reported action would have been taken against the person. But instead you opted to pay because it suited you and your situation. So don't just blame others, you are part of the same **** that you "escaped"


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

this sounds strange but I believe it is only applicable for same country.


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Does anyone get an invite today in 263111?
I filled EOI with 70 points on 20th Nov. Will they consider my EOI for this invitation or next round?

Total Points: 70
EOI 189 filled: 20/11/2017
ANZSCO : 263111


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Any invitations for 263111 today? Not even 70 pointers?


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

any invite today..


DOE 14th-NOV- 70pts... no invite


----------



## argopidi (Dec 16, 2016)

i just seen in immi tracker.. 263111 with 70point applied on 24th Oct got invitation


----------



## Sharpyou (Nov 22, 2017)

*263111 EOI 65 Points*

Hi Guys,

I am waiting for an invite. I submitted my EOI on 20 March 17 for 65 Points. Does anyone has a timeframe ?
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

argopidi said:


> argopidi said:
> 
> 
> > 263111
> ...





Sharpyou said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for an invite. I submitted my EOI on 20 March 17 for 65 Points. Does anyone has a timeframe ?
> Thanks
> [email protected]


 Hi ? Members,

Has any one with 65 points EOI 8 March and 263111 got an invite, urgent updates needed


----------



## Deepu.smg11 (Sep 5, 2017)

Colonial said:


> argopidi said:
> 
> 
> > argopidi said:
> ...



Hi, 

263111, doe 8th March 2017, I am still waiting for an invite.


----------



## argopidi (Dec 16, 2016)

263111..
mine is 7th March with 65 points.... and still waiting...
only thing we can do is "wait"..Lord is testing a lot..


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

True!! for 263111 it has been a bad year  not sure why there is no movement.
SS is also not moving wondering could it be due to less demand these guys are keeping the visa count low.. any idea guys.


----------



## rza29 (Nov 23, 2017)

argopidi said:


> i just seen in immi tracker.. 263111 with 70point applied on 24th Oct got invitation


where is this immi tracker?


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Sharpyou said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am waiting for an invite. I submitted my EOI on 20 March 17 for 65 Points. Does anyone has a timeframe ?
> Thanks
> [email protected]



Calculated Guess
Assumptions:
a) They return to 1250 invitation per round from now onwards
b) Last 70 pointer invited till 24th October
c) App. 2.5 EOIs per day (70/75 pointers)
d) App. 4 EOIs per day (65 pointers)

70+ Invitations: 
Backlog shall be 50 days (25th Oct till 13th Dec)
Total EOIs = 50 * 2.5 = App. 125
Invitations on 13th Dec: Till 19th Nov
Invitations on 27th Dec: Till 15th Dec
Invitations on Jan 1st round : Upto Date

65 pointer invitations:
Last Invited - 3rd March 2017
Rounds left = 4*2 = 8 (Assuming no invitation in Dec and only 10 in Jan 1st round)
Avg days invitations per round = 7
Jan01= Till 6th March
Jan02 = Till 13th March
Feb01 = Till 20th March
Feb 02 = Till 27th March
Mar01 = Till 3rd April
Mar02 = Till 10th April
Apr01 = Till 17th April
Apr02 = Till 24th April


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

On the above. Some would assume that in Nov rounds full 65 invitations might not have been issued due to only 700 invitations so more than 65 would come in next round. But having experienced it for last 5 months, starting to doubt their intent now.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Dgrover said:


> On the above. Some would assume that in Nov rounds full 65 invitations might not have been issued due to only 700 invitations so more than 65 would come in next round. But having experienced it for last 5 months, starting to doubt their intent now.


If I am not wrong, 65 invitations per round will last for 20 rounds so they will extend more rounds (22 rounds) rather than giving more invitations on next round.


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi guys i got a 489 for Hobart. I am going ahead with it since I cant waste time. I got a case officer assigned now. So I would like to know, is this a positive sign ?whats next for me and how long do you think it will take ?


----------



## Rameshnathan (Sep 28, 2016)

Dgrover said:


> Calculated Guess
> Assumptions:
> a) They return to 1250 invitation per round from now onwards
> b) Last 70 pointer invited till 24th October
> ...



The invitation raise from 700 to 1250 during the year end is something they usually do, or it's just our speculation or hope pls?


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Can you please tell me when can in expect my 189 invite.

Total Points for 189 : 70 (65 + 5 spouse)

DOE : 20/11/2017


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

kgaurav37 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Can you please tell me when can in expect my 189 invite.
> 
> ...




Next round you will get for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cart1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Dear mates! 

I am feeling confused about submitting EOI and looking forward for your help. Sorry if it is a dumb question, i was trying to find the same in this thread but was unsuccessful.

In ACS pdf i have this record "_The following employment after November 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111_".
So in EOI is should mark "Related Employment" only positions after November 2011, even if I have relevant work experience before? 
If so, should i split position which marks November 2011 for two? One from start date till Nov 2011 and don’t mark it as Relevant, and another from Nov 2011 till the end of this position date and mark it as "Relevant"?

And the second question - my ACS Skill Assessment is already overdue. What is better? To ask for prolong or submit new one? 
The reason is that i have 2 new job positions till now, that was not included in previous assessment. When claiming points for job positions in EOI, should they all be mentioned in ACS Assessment file?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Cart1 said:


> Dear mates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, you need to split into 2 records one until Nov 2011- marks s not relevant and from Dec 2011 to date until which you have worked as relevant.

If you want to claim points for 2 new jobs you need to get it reassessed other wise mark as not relevant for those 2 job if you don’t want to claim Points.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Calculated Guess
> Assumptions:
> a) They return to 1250 invitation per round from now onwards
> b) Last 70 pointer invited till 24th October
> ...


My EOI is dated 26th April after 10 PM IST. I am just hoping that after 6th April 2017 the EOI's submission would be less considering they had stopped new EOI for 263111 that year on 6th April.

I am not getting my hopes high though with all the guesses and expectations this year turning futile. Fingers crossed that everything turns out good :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

malithloki said:


> Hi guys i got a 489 for Hobart. I am going ahead with it since I cant waste time. I got a case officer assigned now. So I would like to know, is this a positive sign ?whats next for me and how long do you think it will take ?


Hi Brother
Its great news! how many points you had ? did you got a job offer before applying ?


----------



## Rameshnathan (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Frds,

I did my ACS assessment a couple of months ago, and will get 5 more points after March for my experience. Do I have to go for an assessment again to get that so please?

I am still on the same job, role and with same employer as well. 

Rgs..Ram


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Rameshnathan said:


> Hi Frds,
> 
> I did my ACS assessment a couple of months ago, and will get 5 more points after March for my experience. Do I have to go for an assessment again to get that so please?
> 
> ...


If the company, role and designation are unchanged, no need to apply to ACS. If the EOI is filed, the points will revise automatically in March.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey guys,

I updated my EOI with 70 points for 263111 on 23rd November. 

1. When is the next invitation round? 6 December?
2. Can i expect sure invitation this round or will it be in the next round 20th Dec only?

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I updated my EOI with 70 points for 263111 on 23rd November.
> 
> ...




You will definitely invited in next round.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

JD5995 said:


> Dgrover said:
> 
> 
> > Calculated Guess
> ...


I don't think they stopped after April 2017. There are many cases in myimmitracker so am not sure if EOIs slowed down poat that.


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

Rameshnathan said:


> Hi Frds,
> 
> I did my ACS assessment a couple of months ago, and will get 5 more points after March for my experience. Do I have to go for an assessment again to get that so please?
> 
> ...


Yes you need to do it again.


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

No you don't have to do it as there is no chnage in job designation orvroles and responsibilities, it just the no. Of years of exp increased which is already validate by acs


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,
I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 263111 in 25th OCT.
If I do another skills assessment for security or other jobcode do I need to create a new EOI with new Jobcode?
or can update the new Jobcode in same EOI so that my EOI will be with old date as its same points.

as for other job codes back log is 2 or 3 months..so that I get invite in 1 or 2 rounds if that takes old EOI submitted date.

Is it correct to do??


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 263111 in 25th OCT.
> If I do another skills assessment for security or other jobcode do I need to create a new EOI with new Jobcode?
> or can update the new Jobcode in same EOI so that my EOI will be with old date as its same points.
> ...


Yes, you need to submit a new EOI for 262112 once your ACS is ready. DOE will be based on the EOI date you submitted and it will change again when you amend any information on your EOI.


----------



## arun fabregas (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I applied EOI for 190 NSW and Vic on april 7 with 65 points, can any one suggest me when i will get invite


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

arun fabregas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I applied EOI for 190 NSW and Vic on april 7 with 65 points, can any one suggest me when i will get invite




States are only inviting 70+5 for 263111, not much invites from states for Computer Network Professional. Better to increase your points and try for 189.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

Namai85 said:


> Hi Brother
> Its great news! how many points you had ? did you got a job offer before applying ?


Had only 55, rest from Tas state sponsorship. Nah I did not get a job. I guess I have to go there and look for.


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi All,

ANyone trying for 489 Visa??
which states has requirements and also with only SS for 489 how good to opt for it.


----------



## akafinal (Dec 3, 2014)

ozuser said:


> Guys go to Canada, Australia is no more a good destination, people are earning money by PTE, IELTS and ACS assessment, now the 263111 cut over is 75, who got the invitation in December 6th round, it will be 80 at next round.. Try hard the more your try to get IELTS 8 or PTE 78, someone who teach English is enjoying another holiday.. how is it? try to run an institute than coming to Australia.. thats lucrative.. you all will never going to be a winner in this RAT RACE.


Could you please link us the result of 75 points today round?


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm applying with 65+5 to NSW, Victoria, and Tasmania.... 

anyone has an idea how long does it take for 263111, with 65+5?


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

telmagid said:


> I'm applying with 65+5 to NSW, Victoria, and Tasmania....
> 
> anyone has an idea how long does it take for 263111, with 65+5?


For 65, if you are lucky then tomorrow else endless. Lots & lots are still waiting for monthssss. Apart from unpredictability in pattern and criterias, 263111 code itself doesn't seems to be in demand. Sorry to say this but this is harsh reality we all are facing currently.


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

Dgrover said:


> telmagid said:
> 
> 
> > I'm applying with 65+5 to NSW, Victoria, and Tasmania....
> ...


Wiw, this doesn't sound good... so no criteria there for invitations....


----------



## fahadh (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi All,

New member here. I got my result for 263111 today and my best case is 65 points for 263111 which is not good in the current situation. After going through this thread, I have decided to file a new assessment for 262112. The problem is that I will cross the 32 age mark in 10 days. So, can I opt for the Priority Processing in ACS? IS it possible and does it help me in this case?


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

fahadh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> New member here. I got my result for 263111 today and my best case is 65 points for 263111 which is not good in the current situation. After going through this thread, I have decided to file a new assessment for 262112. The problem is that I will cross the 32 age mark in 10 days. So, can I opt for the Priority Processing in ACS? IS it possible and does it help me in this case?




You get 30 points for age until you turn 33, ACS does not have any fast track or priority processing. Please join the what’s group I have sent in PM.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fahadh (Dec 7, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> You get 30 points for age until you turn 33, ACS does not have any fast track or priority processing. Please join the what’s group I have sent in PM.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the response.
I will be 33 within 10 days and will lose 5 points. Desperately trying to write PTE in 4 days time.

I did not get the PM yet.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

fahadh said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> I will be 33 within 10 days and will lose 5 points. Desperately trying to write PTE in 4 days time.
> 
> ...




I am trying to send, it’s says you have not enabled to receive Private message.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arun fabregas (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys,

i have 70 points in 489 visa 263111, i am going to apply for eoi soon, can anyone suggest me when i will get invite and please suggest me any states 

thank u in advance


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

HI guys,

whats happening to 263111, even with 70points one is having to wait for more than 3 rounds now... which way forward guys


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

dooralpha said:


> HI guys,
> 
> whats happening to 263111, even with 70points one is having to wait for more than 3 rounds now... which way forward guys




Hopefully from next round we will have bigger rounds and again start getting invited.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi ? Members,

Is there any hopes for 263111 65 points ? In near future, i mean in coming months of year 2018.

Will we get invited, my EOI is 8March 2017.

Please provide feedback/suggestions


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Colonial said:


> Hi ? Members,
> 
> Is there any hopes for 263111 65 points ? In near future, i mean in coming months of year 2018.
> 
> ...




With DoE 8th March, you should definitely get invited once they start inviting, last 3 days they hardly invited any numbers. Hopefully next round would be bigger on dec 20 and you should get invited.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for boosting me up and rising my hopes


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> With DoE 8th March, you should definitely get invited once they start inviting, last 3 days they hardly invited any numbers. Hopefully next round would be bigger on dec 20 and you should get invited.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I strongly wish your words come true. But I wanted to know if you have got any kind of news or info from DIBP about next rounds to be bigger.


----------



## Colonial (Oct 7, 2017)

Well Med, we hope it startsup with 65pointers but again you never know with latest trends. Please update if u get any news, by the way wat is your DOE and points


----------



## twistedsan (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi Guys

I am doing assessment for 262112. I already submitted for EOI for 263111. I am currently employed as a system admin but my job duties are closely related to IT sec Spec. If my assessment is successful and I do receive an invite will there be an issue in my application because I am system administrator and not a security specialist. please advise. Has anyone got a positive grant with my scenario.

TIA


----------



## arun fabregas (Jul 4, 2017)

hi guys,

please anyone answer my question, today i applied eoi for 489 visa in 263111, when i will get invite because i will lose 5 points in may 2018 

thanks in advance


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

twistedsan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am doing assessment for 262112. I already submitted for EOI for 263111. I am currently employed as a system admin but my job duties are closely related to IT sec Spec. If my assessment is successful and I do receive an invite will there be an issue in my application because I am system administrator and not a security specialist. please advise. Has anyone got a positive grant with my scenario.
> 
> TIA




It should not a problem, if you done a bit of security related roles nothing to worry. If someone ask you during verification , you need make sure what ever roles you have mentioned you need to inform them.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

arun fabregas said:


> hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which state you have applied for ?


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedsan (Aug 12, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> It should not a problem, if you done a bit of security related roles nothing to worry. If someone ask you during verification , you need make sure what ever roles you have mentioned you need to inform them.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response vijay. so just double checking you job title and your anzsco code can be different as long you perform those duties.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

twistedsan said:


> Thank you for your response vijay. so just double checking you job title and your anzsco code can be different as long you perform those duties.




I am also doing the same applied for 263111 DoE 22nd May 65 Points. As 263111 is not moving applying for 262112 ICT security specialist. My profile is mix of both Anzsco codes.

I am trying to send the WhatsApp group link in PM but unable to send you.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Syed Ahmed Pash (Dec 5, 2017)

*which one i should go with 189 or 190 ??*

Hi, 

please, can anyone suggest me in the below my case?

I am currently getting 65 (Age, Education, Exp, PTE-A)points, and as per the previous history of invitation round that no EOI is invited for 60 points and I will be loosing 5 pts because I will be hitting 33 on 12 Feb 2018, which lead me to apply for state sponsorship, I applied for ACS evaluation this weak but no luck till now, what would you recommend to apply for both 189 and 190 in the same EOI. if I get ITA luckily before 12 Feb 2018 that fine but if not then what happens to 189 visas will it still be there?? and do I have to wait for 190 invites? and there is no draw in the month of November what going on? there are lots of questions running in my head.. 

if i want to apply for only 190 state sponsership then i must fill this EOI with 190 and contact state independently ?

what is the process please guide me 
thanks in advance


----------



## arun fabregas (Jul 4, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> Which state you have applied for ?
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Vijay,

i applied for Western Australia


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

This is for those who are trying for 2 ANZSCO 263111 and 262112. The chance is more for 262112 as it requires only 65 points to get invitation. So once get invited either in 263111 or 262112 please remove the uninvited EOI from SkillSelect as it will give a chance to another person. This will be much helpful in this current scenario of invitation process. Else this job code will also end up like Accountants even with 80 the DOE will never move. So those with 2 ANZSCO please be responsible. thank you.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

arun fabregas said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> 
> 
> i applied for Western Australia




263111 is not eligible for Western Australia, apply for NSW you have chances of getting invited. Process for NSW is a bit different for 489.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

meldney said:


> This is for those who are trying for 2 ANZSCO 263111 and 262112. The chance is more for 262112 as it requires only 65 points to get invitation. So once get invited either in 263111 or 262112 please remove the uninvited EOI from SkillSelect as it will give a chance to another person. This will be much helpful in this current scenario of invitation process. Else this job code will also end up like Accountants even with 80 the DOE will never move. So those with 2 ANZSCO please be responsible. thank you.




After receiving any invite, please withdraw other EOI.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI for (263111) Computer network and systems analyst on 5/12/2017 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190.

This morning i received an email from Pearson that DIBP has requested for my Score card. Does this sound hopeful? 

Any rough idea how long it could take?

PTE: 10
Edu: 15
Work: 10
Age: 30
ACS: Successful

Total: 65 for 189 and 70 for 190.

Your advise would be highly appreciated. thanks in Advance.


----------



## twistedsan (Aug 12, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> I am also doing the same applied for 263111 DoE 22nd May 65 Points. As 263111 is not moving applying for 262112 ICT security specialist. My profile is mix of both Anzsco codes.
> 
> I am trying to send the WhatsApp group link in PM but unable to send you.
> 
> ...


hi Vijay 

my email id is <*SNIP*>. I*nappropriate content - no personal information: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderatore*

please mail me ur number i will PM you. I need some clarity. Appreciate ur assistance. i know we not supposed to share personal info here.

TIA


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

NewHomeAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for (263111) Computer network and systems analyst on 5/12/2017 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190.
> 
> ...


You might have selected to Send PTE score to DIBP while booking PTE exams. that is the reason you have received this notification email that scorecard is sent as requested.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Sent


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

twistedsan said:


> hi Vijay
> 
> my email id is <*SNIP*>. please mail me ur number i will PM you. I need some clarity. Appreciate ur assistance. i know we not supposed to share personal info here.
> 
> TIA


Sent please check


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI for (263111) Computer network and systems analyst on 5/12/2017 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190.

This morning i received an email from Pearson that DIBP has requested for my Score card. Does this sound hopeful? 

Any rough idea how long it could take?

PTE: 10
Edu: 15
Work: 10
Age: 30
ACS: Successful

Total: 65 for 189 and 70 for 190.

Your advise would be highly appreciated. thanks in Advance.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

NewHomeAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Current waiting time for 65 pointers for 263111 is 9 months. People are still waiting for invite from March. Better to increase your PTE score.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arun fabregas (Jul 4, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> 263111 is not eligible for Western Australia, apply for NSW you have chances of getting invited. Process for NSW is a bit different for 489.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Vijay thanks for your response can you suggest me how long it will take for 70 points 489 visa in 263111 for nsw, please try to give me approximate time it will help me a lot


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

arun fabregas said:


> Vijay thanks for your response can you suggest me how long it will take for 70 points 489 visa in 263111 for nsw, please try to give me approximate time it will help me a lot




2-3 months for getting invited once you pay 700$ and send documents to NSW.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

ozuser said:


> Please dot come to Australia, People from India furnish bogus documents to immigration and they do not want cheap stuff any more, now everyone is drilled, looose your money until you are exhausted or migrate to Canada, no more Indians in this precious land of Australia.


Who are you crap, keep out of the forum , you are a bogus criminal who did all non sense in Australia to get the visa and job and you are typecasting a country with your pathetic life. <*SNIP*> *See http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Syed Ahmed Pash (Dec 5, 2017)

*190 Visa steps*

Dear friend,

I want to ask you if you can help me to clear my confusion.

I want to apply for both 189 and 190 visa in Same EOI. and if I get Invite for 189 before 12 Feb 2017 then I can claim 65 points for 263111 ANZO code, if after 12 Feb then I will be losing 5 points for my age as I will be hitting 33. with that being said I have the only option left is 190 visa so in this case, i should submit 2 separate EOI or only 1 by selecting both (189 & 190) options 

PTE 10
Age 30 (before 12 Feb 2017)
Age 25 (after 12 Feber 2017)
Education 15
Experience 10

for 189 -> 65 points 
for 190 -->60 points 

so please guide me which options are good and safe for me.
and is it possible to get an invite within 45 days with this 65pts and an assumption that I have submitted EOI after a month?

Thanks in advance
Ahmed:lock1::lock1:


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Syed Ahmed Pash said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Apply in single EOI, with 65 Points it is very tough to get invited currently. Current waiting time is 10 months. People are waiting for invite with 65 points from 4th March for 263111 for both 189/190 . Better to increase your points, otherwise there is no chance with 65 points for both 189/190.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

9th Nov results shows there were just 24 invites for 2631 and DOE was 21st Oct for 70. Whilst one myimmitracker entry says 18th Oct DOE invited on 22nd Nov. round. Strange..Now who is correct?

Going by DIBP figures, there was only 4 days of movement for them. Does this means that there were avg. 6 EOIs per day just for 70/70+. Seems unbelievable! 

Assuming 24 invites in Nov 2nd round too, DOE for 70/70+ is 24th Oct in myimmitracker. Again app. 3 or 4 days of movement for them. 

Dec 1st round, no entry in myimmitracker, so probably nil invitations and same might happen in Dec 2nd round too.

This also means that till now total 568 invitations would have been sent and 750 more are left. Thus if they return to full rounds from Jan 1st round then in remaining 8 rounds which comes to app. 94 Invitations per round.

Not making any sense as to how it has reached 6 EOIs per day filing of 70/70+ when earlier it was app. 2.5 EOIs/day as seen in previous rounds. 
If this is the new trend then cutoff is not going to come down from 70 at all.

Now some miracle only can save 65 pointers?


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Dgrover said:


> 9th Nov results shows there were just 24 invites for 2631 and DOE was 21st Oct for 70. Whilst one myimmitracker entry says 18th Oct DOE invited on 22nd Nov. round. Strange..Now who is correct?
> 
> Going by DIBP figures, there was only 4 days of movement for them. Does this means that there were avg. 6 EOIs per day just for 70/70+. Seems unbelievable!
> 
> ...




Hope for the best brother, hoping December 20th would be bigger round like last year and start inviting 65 pointers again.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hi all

need som help regarding ANZCO CODE. iam graduate as btech from electronic and comunication background and working as nework engineer from 2014 my question is

1 ANZCO CODE 263111 which is 
Computer Network and Systems Engineer can i select this one, iam confused because its saying system engineer also iam confused about that help me out please


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hello all

my partner is graduated btech as electronic and communication and working as network engineer from 2014 . if we select 263111(computer network and system engineer ) will ACS detect 2 years or 4 years please help me with this confusion


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

nelutla said:


> hello all
> 
> my partner is graduated btech as electronic and communication and working as network engineer from 2014 . if we select 263111(computer network and system engineer ) will ACS detect 2 years or 4 years please help me with this confusion


263111 is not moving at all lately, last proper invite was sent for March 4th DOE. If you need quick invite select 262112 ICT security. With the above qualification and experience 2 years will be deducted for 262112.


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

any 70/65 pointers received invitations?


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

sghx700_rgb said:


> any 70/65 pointers received invitations?


Nope. 75 pointer with dec-12 EOI is waiting.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Sravya22 (Dec 19, 2017)

not yet..


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Nope. 75 pointer with dec-12 EOI is waiting.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


So it look like, they have stopped inviting 263111 like Accountants. No one has been invited in December from this job code.


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Nope. 75 pointer with dec-12 EOI is waiting.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


how to get all 90s?
can share me tips or your study method that seems proven?


----------



## ozuser (Sep 29, 2017)

Guys 263111 EOI cut off points going to be 80, don't try, in this you all wont be a winner... try to migrate to Canada, tonight I am putting another 50 more EOI with points 80, No more systems engineers from India to Australia. waste your money on ACS assessment and IELTS, PTE Exams.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

ozuser said:


> Guys 263111 EOI cut off points going to be 80, don't try, in this you all wont be a winner... try to migrate to Canada, tonight I am putting another 50 more EOI with points 80, No more systems engineers from India to Australia. waste your money on ACS assessment and IELTS, PTE Exams.


Why are you doing this? If you want to move to Canada, do it. Why play God and with other's career? Remember, what you sow is what you reap. Dont spoil things for others. Come to senses.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

ozuser said:


> Guys 263111 EOI cut off points going to be 80, don't try, in this you all wont be a winner... try to migrate to Canada, tonight I am putting another 50 more EOI with points 80, No more systems engineers from India to Australia. waste your money on ACS assessment and IELTS, PTE Exams.





braich.abhijeet said:


> Why are you doing this? If you want to move to Canada, do it. Why play God and with other's career? Remember, what you sow is what you reap. Dont spoil things for others. Come to senses.
> 
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ...







Dude, ignore him. If you search expatforum with his ID, you'd see that he's been chasing away everyone from 263111 and AUS, with his questionable suggestions like changing the code/assessment etc. Not denying DIBP has been making things harder, but his motives are obvious  <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## Shahji (Oct 7, 2017)

Dear Vinay,

I have submitted EOI in 489 NSW in August 2017 under code 26311. No response yet and am totally confused as to what is the current scenario and why invitation is not being granted. 

Could you please guide?

Rega


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Why are you doing this? If you want to move to Canada, do it. Why play God and with other's career? Remember, what you sow is what you reap. Dont spoil things for others. Come to senses.
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


Its good thing he openly admitted his intensions, case will be escalated to DIBP, Police and Media. He thinks he is invincible hiding somewhere and sending such notes, but he doesn't know he is leaving his digital signature everywhere including his public IP and MAC ID. He can be easily track down and DIBP will take more measures to hunt this down. How long he could mess with such a powerful government.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Shahji said:


> Dear Vinay,
> 
> I have submitted EOI in 489 NSW in August 2017 under code 26311. No response yet and am totally confused as to what is the current scenario and why invitation is not being granted.
> 
> ...




Did you pay 700$ to regional state and submitted documents?. There max processing time is 3 months.

https://www.rdafsc.com.au/skilled-migration/srs-489/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shahji (Oct 7, 2017)

Dear Vijay,

Thanks for your reply.

We have not yet received acceptance of our EOI. I am assuming that we are supposed to apply for state sponsorship after that. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Shahji said:


> Dear Vijay,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> We have not yet received acceptance of our EOI. I am assuming that we are supposed to apply for state sponsorship after that. Please correct me if I am wrong.




Yes once you receive pre-invite you need to apply for state sponsorship by paying 700$ for 489.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I need a little advice. Can u tell me the current situation of 489 VISA ? Is it a bit easier to achieve ? Do I have to pay 700 $ to lodge the EOI ? How about the time duration if I lodge it During January 2017? Without going to a consultant i need to know these. Please explain me if u can.

Thank You.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

infie said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need a little advice. Can u tell me the current situation of 489 VISA ? Is it a bit easier to achieve ? Do I have to pay 700 $ to lodge the EOI ? How about the time duration if I lodge it During January 2017? Without going to a consultant i need to know these. Please explain me if u can.
> 
> Thank You.




If you have higher Points 70+ include state easy to get pre invite easily. After that you need to pay 700$ for state regional sponsorship. They would take 2-3 months to approve and sent invite.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

anyone got the invite?


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

what's the issue with 263111...... 70pts 15-NOV DOE no invite ..


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Like last round, this round was also small, around 300, and all the invites got exhausted in 80 and 75 pointers.

My friend updated EOI in 263111 yesterday with 75 points and he also did not get invite, as expected. He may get it in next round.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Friends, 

I want to update EOI by collecting points.
My spouse in Military, I want to collect spouse points. If I do so will it be an issue, because of that military job? He is 263111 , 
Shall i try ACS , will they reject because he is in military ?
Reply me friends. 

Thank You.


----------



## diyan (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi, When was the last round in which 65 pointers got an invite? 65 pointers who got invite please update.


----------



## Marwan1989 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Is anyone getting an invitation for 263111?

Anyone with 65 points?


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Marwan1989 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Last invited was on Oct 18, after that no invite for 65 pointers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diyan (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,

Any guesses on the no. of 65 pointers still waiting for invite, including last year's backlogs?
Any hopes this year for 65 pointers?

:help:


----------



## Marwan1989 (Dec 15, 2017)

diyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any guesses on the no. of 65 pointers still waiting for invite, including last year's backlogs?
> Any hopes this year for 65 pointers?
> ...



let's hope the new invitation round will back to 65 points, if you read, heard anything please post it 

thanks


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

I am confused with this fsc 489 procedure. First we need to fill eoi and wait for Pre invite. Then after getting the Pre invite pay 700$. And follow the rest of the procedure. Correct me if I am wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Waiting too... Scratching my b&^%$ in anticipation that Jan 17th round will be better.

I currently have a Student visa and it is damn expensive and hard to get any decent job with the 20 hrs per week Cap.

I am back to my country and have no intentions of going back as a student.I will just defer the semesters as I wait.

DOE : 19th Nov 2017 (189 = 70 )
DOE : 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 : 489 = 80
ANZO : 263111 ; Computer Network Professionals


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Tracking the slots so far..

DOE : 19th Nov 2017 (189 = 70 )
DOE : 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 : 489 = 80
ANZO : 263111 ; Computer Network Professionals


----------



## marouthu (Sep 20, 2017)

loading254 said:


> Waiting too... Scratching my b&^%$ in anticipation that Jan 17th round will be better.
> 
> I currently have a Student visa and it is damn expensive and hard to get any decent job with the 20 hrs per week Cap.
> 
> ...


Hi May know point break down of your 70pts
That would be helpful
Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

marouthu said:


> Hi May know point break down of your 70pts
> That would be helpful
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Age = 35 yrs (25 points)
Education = Graduate (15 points)
English = PTE( 90/83/90/90) (20 points)
Experience= 5 yrs + (10 points)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozuser said:


> everyone who is completing 2 years in the EOI, get ready for reassessment of ACS and IELTS... no future for you guys, they are going to have a country wise cap soon.. and also the cutoff going to be at 70/75 for another few years for 263111.. dont come to Australia...!


Have you withdrawn your EOI ?
Are you practising what you are teaching?

Is this the last of your post on the forum ?

Cheers


----------



## thaihoangcfc (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm currently studying Software ICT at Swinburne, is that possible if I enrol in additional elective units for Computer Network Professionals skill assessment?

I have completed the following relevant units:
- Network Administration
- IT Security

and I have 3 units left to choose, one of them is Cloud Computing Architecture


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

ozuser said:


> everyone who is completing 2 years in the EOI, get ready for reassessment of ACS and IELTS... no future for you guys, they are going to have a country wise cap soon.. and also the cutoff going to be at 70/75 for another few years for 263111.. dont come to Australia...!


This sounds like those people who see a Lizard and scream Crocodile..

Aussie is one huuuuge continent and very underpopulated. As per my thinking, the strategy will be about getting more people to move to low population areas and out of the Syd and Melb.

They need skilled immigrants and this need will be there for years to come. A country's power and influence in world matters is based on the skilled productive populace.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> If you have higher Points 70+ include state easy to get pre invite easily. After that you need to pay 700$ for state regional sponsorship. They would take 2-3 months to approve and sent invite.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sound like such a long process!!

2-3 months to get the invite.. then another 2 months to get the visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

loading254 said:


> That sound like such a long process!!
> 
> 2-3 months to get the invite.. then another 2 months to get the visa.


2 months to get the visa ??????

Which world are you living in ?

Only a handful of the 43,000 applicants per year must be getting it in that period
Most would be getting it between 5-7months

Cheers


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

newbienz said:


> 2 months to get the visa ??????
> 
> Which world are you living in ?
> 
> ...




Currently those who’s documents are good are getting in 60 days, if any CO contact they 5-8 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilece10 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi,

What is the percentage of getting EOI in 2018, if one have score of 65 Points for 189 and 70 points for 190 for 263111 code ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunilece10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the percentage of getting EOI in 2018, if one have score of 65 Points for 189 and 70 points for 190 for 263111 code ?


Check Iscah website for some rough estimates 

Cheers


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Is 489 a good idea for 263111? Suggestions anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

sunilece10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the percentage of getting EOI in 2018, if one have score of 65 Points for 189 and 70 points for 190 for 263111 code ?




What is ur Doe, currently 65 pointers are pending from March 2017. Looks very slim for 65 pointers.

PM me ur mobile number will add to what’s app group of 263111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

Good luck folks!!


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> Current waiting time for 65 pointers for 263111 is 9 months. People are still waiting for invite from March. Better to increase your PTE score.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you think that we could get nominated for a 190 nsw/vic Visa with our points of 55+5 SS within 11 months? It's already been 5 months (then we lose points)

As mentioned before if we have no invite by Aug 1st this year then in Jan 2019 we will start again and have x4 EOI's with an additional Anzco. Still only 55+5 SS though 
:-/


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

gvbrin said:


> What is ur Doe, currently 65 pointers are pending from March 2017. Looks very slim for 65 pointers.
> 
> PM me ur mobile number will add to what’s app group of 263111
> 
> ...


Hey, Could you please add me as well to the whatsapp group. I will PM you my number.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

MrsDP said:


> Do you think that we could get nominated for a 190 nsw/vic Visa with our points of 55+5 SS within 11 months? It's already been 5 months (then we lose points)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No chance with 55+5 Brother, people with 65+5 are waiting for NSW invite from last March more than 10 months and there is no invite from state. With 55+5 no chance at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

folks, any 70 pointers received invite? there were invites sent today


----------



## en_coyg (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey bro, I am surprised to find out that we have the same points (70) and DoE (27 Nov 2017), so guess we may get the invitation in the same round. Hopefully that would be soon.


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

en_coyg said:


> Hey bro, I am surprised to find out that we have the same points (70) and DoE (27 Nov 2017), so guess we may get the invitation in the same round. Hopefully that would be soon.


yea bro....hopefully soon


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Am lost.. 

Did the round happen?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

loading254 said:


> Am lost..
> 
> Did the round happen?




It did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beardguy (Jan 17, 2018)

nav.saikap said:


> Anyone got the EOI approved for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 ?
> Please reply.


Yes I do have. Pm me for more details.


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

Got invited as well last night. I was 65pts since April 2017 but have not been invited so I gave PTE another go last 15 Jan. I got my PTE result 2 hours before the invite and voila, I got it!

Code: 263111
Points: 75
DOE: 17 Jan 2018

My friend is at 70pts since Nov 2017 under same code 263111 but hasn't been invited yet. She has an invite for NSW, pending invite for VIC and may take 6 weeks more. If she gets the VIC invite, she will not wait for 189. NSW is sort of a back-up if all things fails.


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

congrats folks, please update immitracker please


----------



## Deepu.smg11 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi friends, 

I have been waiting since March with 263111. My doe is 8th March 2017 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for NSW and vic

Any predictions when I will be getting my invite..


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

It's so frustrating that 75 pointers were invited since November 2017 as I was hoping to get invited yesterday. My DOE is 8/11/2017

Please enlighten me why only 75+ invited not 70?. I thought 70 is enough to get invitation from Home Affair.

If you guys have an accurate information, do you have rough idea when 70 pointers are invited?


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello all,

I got results from PTE and planning to apply for ACS. Please help me to clear my doubts. 


I am basically from India and from last 6 months working on Work Permit in Canada. 

I have very specific questions. I would appreciate if someone can provide answers -

1. I finished my Diploma 3 yrs after 12th and then BEngg(after diploma). Do I need to Notarize every copy of my transcripts and experience letters?

2. My wife did 12th, 3 years B.Sc. degree in Mathematics and then 3 years of MCA. Now she has total exact 4 years of experience. Will I be getting extra 5 points for spouse?

3. Do i need to apply separately for ACS for my wife and myself or only 1 application for both?

4. My wife's name was different before marriage and in all educational docs its her previous name whereas in all 4 years employment history and passport her name after marriage is mentioned. Marriage certificate from India only shows her first name and initial letter for her surname before marriage. How to resolve this issue of two different names?

5. I worked for Wipro in India at 3 different locations and 2 different projects. Is it ok if i get 1 job description from my 1 of the manager for all 4 years for all 3 locations? My 2nd manager is ready to give me such letter for my whole tenure even i didn't work for him for all 4 years but he knows that i was in Wipro for all those 4 years.

Waiting for your reply.

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got results from PTE and planning to apply for ACS. Please help me to clear my doubts.
> 
> ...


1. Every document that you intend to submit to ACS has to be notarised. No exceptions

2. Claiming 5 points for spouse is not as simple as yiu make it out to be 
You have to meet all these conditions 

Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

was under 50 years old
had competent English.
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation. She also should be part of the application and not a PR or citizen of AUS


3. Separate applications

4. Not a big issue. Connecting the maiden name and married name is routine for th CO. Try to see if the marriage certificate can be corrected to show her full name. If that is not possible, show her short name also when asked if she was know by any other name when applying. So basically she will have 3 names. Maiden full name, maiden short name and Married name


5. Not advised to take from 1 manager. He has to certify that he supervised you and was aware of your RNR during the entire period. Not only that he should b able to convince this in case if verification, which seems unlikely from the tone of your post
Just that you were in Wipro is not good enough

Cheers


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Every document that you intend to submit to ACS has to be notarised. No exceptions
> 
> 2. Claiming 5 points for spouse is not as simple as yiu make it out to be
> You have to meet all these conditions
> ...


Thanks newbienz.

"2. Claiming 5 points for spouse is not as simple as yiu make it out to be 
You have to meet all these conditions 

Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

was under 50 years old
had competent English.
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation. She also should be part of the application and not a PR or citizen of AUS
"

Yes she is having overall 7 in ielts no less than 6.5 in any module and having pte score with 65+ in every module. She is less than 50 and is also s/w engineer and her occupation is in the same list as mine. My occupation is 

Computer Network & Systems Engineer	263111	MLTSSL	189 (PT), 190

and her is -

Software Engineer	261313	MLTSSL	189 (PT), 190

But my major worry is that she has exact 4 years and 1 month of experience and having BSc in maths and then MCA(Master in computer application) and in that because of her BSc in match and not in computer sc, ACS may deduct year or 2 from her 4 years experience and in that case if her total eligible experience will be just 2-3 years then i may not get 5 points. 

Please suggest if anyone has any experience with MCA candidate.

Thanks.


----------



## arnldmths (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi 
Could you add me to the Whatsapp group for 263111 
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate Content", here:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

bablu12345 said:


> Thanks newbienz.
> 
> "2. Claiming 5 points for spouse is not as simple as yiu make it out to be
> You have to meet all these conditions
> ...


No chance. Deducted only 2.5 years for me. My background is B. Sc Electronics + MCA. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Thanks newbienz.
> 
> "2. Claiming 5 points for spouse is not as simple as yiu make it out to be
> You have to meet all these conditions
> ...


You need not worry for ACS experience deduction from your wife
You just need a positive assessment to claim points from her
So even if they deduct, 4 years, leave alone 2 years, you are good 

I don’t dabble into how many years will be deducted
Better wait for someone else to advise, but prima Facia I think it should not be more then 4

Relax

Cheers


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

greenhost said:


> No chance. Deducted only 2.5 years for me. My background is B. Sc Electronics + MCA.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Geenhost. Can you tell me out of how many total years of experience ACS deducted 2.5years. That may give me an idea.

Thanks.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You need not worry for ACS experience deduction from your wife
> You just need a positive assessment to claim points from her
> So even if they deduct, 4 years, leave alone 2 years, you are good
> 
> ...


Thanks. Lets see how it goes, i will update here later.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

bablu12345 said:


> Thanks Geenhost. Can you tell me out of how many total years of experience ACS deducted 2.5years. That may give me an idea.
> 
> Thanks.


11-2.5

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

greenhost said:


> 11-2.5
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks. So could you find why 2.5years were deducted. I have total 15 years of experience in Computer N/Ws and in last 10 years its 9 years and 10 months. Twice i took 1 - 1 month break while changing jobs. Dod you think i can get 2-3 years deductions and my total year of experience can come down to 8 years in last 10 years? In that case I wont be getting full 15 points for 8 years experience in last 10 years!!!!!


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

bablu12345 said:


> Thanks. So could you find why 2.5years were deducted. I have total 15 years of experience in Computer N/Ws and in last 10 years its 9 years and 10 months. Twice i took 1 - 1 month break while changing jobs. Dod you think i can get 2-3 years deductions and my total year of experience can come down to 8 years in last 10 years? In that case I wont be getting full 15 points for 8 years experience in last 10 years!!!!!




If all your experience is related to your anzsco and if you go through RPL then the maximum deduction is 6 years. So you are still safe. All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> If all your experience is related to your anzsco and if you go through RPL then the maximum deduction is 6 years. So you are still safe. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Smarffy. I think i wont be eligible for RPL.
This is what from ACS RPL form -

_RPL applications are for those applicants who do not hold a recognised tertiary ICT qualification and who have a minimum of 6 years of closely related experience.
_
Lets see. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

bablu12345 said:


> Thanks. So could you find why 2.5years were deducted. I have total 15 years of experience in Computer N/Ws and in last 10 years its 9 years and 10 months. Twice i took 1 - 1 month break while changing jobs. Dod you think i can get 2-3 years deductions and my total year of experience can come down to 8 years in last 10 years? In that case I wont be getting full 15 points for 8 years experience in last 10 years!!!!!


Hi there, don't worry be happy.  It is not end world! If it is against, some other door will open for you.

Frankly I'm not sure what duration ACS considering as a relevant experience. 




Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

bablu12345 said:


> Thanks Smarffy. I think i wont be eligible for RPL.
> 
> This is what from ACS RPL form -
> 
> ...




What’s your qualification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> What’s your qualification?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


12th, then 3 years Diploma in Electronics and Communication and then BEngg in Computer Engineering. No gap in continuation, one after another. 
Graduated in May 2002 and since then working without break (having breaks twice of 1 -1 month each between last job and new job when i wanted to take break before joining new company. 
ACS and AUS.gov says, 15 points for last 8-10years experience in last 10 years. In last 10 years I worked for 9 years and 10 month. Now if ACS reduce or deduct some years then there will be a problem if my total experience in LAST 10 YEARS (Feb 2008 to Jan 2018)come down to less than 8 years .

So the question is, what happens to the ~ 5 years of my experience relevant to the ANZSCO in last 10th to 15th years (July 2002 to Jan 2008)? I cannot apply for Recognition of Prior Learning – (RPL) because I started working after getting ICT major (BEngg).


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

bablu12345 said:


> 12th, then 3 years Diploma in Electronics and Communication and then BEngg in Computer Engineering. No gap in continuation, one after another.
> Graduated in May 2002 and since then working without break (having breaks twice of 1 -1 month each between last job and new job when i wanted to take break before joining new company.
> ACS and AUS.gov says, 15 points for last 8-10years experience in last 10 years. In last 10 years I worked for 9 years and 10 month. Now if ACS reduce or deduct some years then there will be a problem if my total experience in LAST 10 YEARS (Feb 2008 to Jan 2018)come down to less than 8 years .
> 
> So the question is, what happens to the ~ 5 years of my experience relevant to the ANZSCO in last 10th to 15th years (July 2002 to Jan 2008)? I cannot apply for Recognition of Prior Learning – (RPL) because I started working after getting ICT major (BEngg).


Honestly speaking i dont see any deduction till yet, since your degree is ICT major and for work experience they count it from the day you start working like in my case it was 2000 and i am working till now with only 1 month gap in between. So my deduction was from 2000 to 2006 not from 2012 to 2018. I got points from 2006 till now. so dont stress much. you will be through xx


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> Honestly speaking i dont see any deduction till yet, since your degree is ICT major and for work experience they count it from the day you start working like in my case it was 2000 and i am working till now with only 1 month gap in between. So my deduction was from 2000 to 2006 not from 2012 to 2018. I got points from 2006 till now. so dont stress much. you will be through xx


Thanks a lot. I was just confused because of the line "Experience in last 10 years". Will update you.

Here is a big task for me as I am outside home country right now and getting employment letters and all is not easy when you are away.

1. Already have reliving letters from HR on letterhead of all the company since July 2002 to till date specifying tenure To--From of my employment.

2. Getting RnR from 2 managers on letterhead who are still working with same company as I worked and Notarizing them and having the line *"Certified True Copy of the Original"*. 

3. Getting *SD from 2 ex colleagues* for remaining 2 companies *on 20Rs revenue stamp-paper* and Notarizing them and having words *"Sworn Before"*.

4. *Writing SD for RnR myself for my current job* and Notarizing it and having words *"Sworn Before".*

5. Getting letter from HR of my current stating the start date, current position and working till date, and Notarizing it and having the line *"Certified True Copy of the Original"*. 

6. Notarizing all the copies of transcripts and HR employment letters from all 4 companies and, Notarizing them and having the line *"Certified True Copy of the Original". *

Anything missing?

I do not have pay slips from my previous 4 companies but will submit for current company. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

bablu12345 said:


> Thanks a lot. I was just confused because of the line "Experience in last 10 years". Will update you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The key is to provide as much as evidence you can manage to provide. Offer letter. Increment letter. Anything that you have received during your employment. I also submitted SD for my current job but also sent them pay slips. Joining letter or income letter. Anything I could get my hand on. Do the same. Also I don’t think you can write SD for yourself. Not sure though. Please check. If the assessor has any issue about anything they will ask you. All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

bablu12345 said:


> 12th, then 3 years Diploma in Electronics and Communication and then BEngg in Computer Engineering. No gap in continuation, one after another.
> Graduated in May 2002 and since then working without break (having breaks twice of 1 -1 month each between last job and new job when i wanted to take break before joining new company.
> ACS and AUS.gov says, 15 points for last 8-10years experience in last 10 years. In last 10 years I worked for 9 years and 10 month. Now if ACS reduce or deduct some years then there will be a problem if my total experience in LAST 10 YEARS (Feb 2008 to Jan 2018)come down to less than 8 years .
> 
> So the question is, what happens to the ~ 5 years of my experience relevant to the ANZSCO in last 10th to 15th years (July 2002 to Jan 2008)? I cannot apply for Recognition of Prior Learning – (RPL) because I started working after getting ICT major (BEngg).


Hi Friend,

Please correct me if I understand wrongly. You said you have been working since you graduated in May 2002. Right?

Here we go! First of all, ACS deducation is not mandatory which is on case by case basics. There are many cases they deduct 0 years or 2 years or 4-6 years. It really depends on how many ICT units that you studied are applicable for your nominated occupation. The more relevant ICT units you studied, the lesser years will be deducted.

Secondly, since you have been working since 2002 with only one month break, it should not have any problems. How does ACS's deduction work? It is pretty simple. It starts right after the date issued to your degree which is usually written on your transcript or degree certificate. For instance, if they want to deduct 4 years and your degree certificate states May 2002, the deductation will be from May 2002 to May 2006 so they will recognize your relevant skilled experence from June 2006 onwards. As a result of this, your total years of experience will be from June 2006 to present which is about 12 years of experience. One trick is that you can only claim within 10 years so your relevant skilled experience will be from January 2008 to January 2018 as of today, 20 Jan 2018. If you work for less than 8 years during that period, you cannot claim 8 years of experience (15 points). Otherwise, you can claim 15 points.

I hope this will answer your question. Please feel free to comment if I understand wrongly.

Good Luck and All the Best to your journey to Australia!!!

Saw Tinn Maung


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> The key is to provide as much as evidence you can manage to provide. Offer letter. Increment letter. Anything that you have received during your employment. I also submitted SD for my current job but also sent them pay slips. Joining letter or income letter. Anything I could get my hand on. Do the same. Also I don’t think you can write SD for yourself. Not sure though. Please check. If the assessor has any issue about anything they will ask you. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_Also I don’t think you can write SD for yourself._

You are right. I just double checked in the ACS document. I need to get from one of my colleague then. Today I checked my marksheets and compared subjects with ANZSCO code and realized that I should apply in Software Engineer 261313 and not in Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111 because in my marksheets/transcripts I dont have much Computer N/W related subjects. I think it should be fine though competition in Software Engg will be more. What do you think?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Skill assessment is about your experience+education. What’s your job code or designation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> Skill assessment is about your experience+education. What’s your job code or designation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In ACS document its clearly mentioned that both education and employment will be assessed separately.

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf

My designation is Sr Systems Engineer and working as a designer of networking protocols which require coding using network programming (sockets), network testing using routers and switches etc.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes. But your skill assessment will be based on your experience mostly. You can apply as software engineer if acs think you are more suitable for 263111 they will suggest you. As they did in my case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Guys,

These are my qualifications - 
"3 years Diploma in Electronics communication & Digital Engineering" and then 
"3 years B. Engg. in Computer Science and Engineering". 

Here are the subjects from both Diploma and then Degree. Can anyone tell me if I can get +ive assessment for 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer?

My job is to design, implement and test networking protocols on router and switching platforms and also testing complex networks from customers to reproduce bugs and to assist customers in their network optimization. Have pretty solid experience in this domain for ~15 years and worked in big multinationals like Nokia and Cisco. 

Please suggest - 

=======================
Diploma in Electronics & Communication Engineering 3 years - 6 semester:

Engineering Mathematics - I
Engineering Mechanics
Applied Physics and Basic Electronics
Applied Chemistry
Engineering Drawing
Electrical Engineering
Electronics Devices and Circuits

Computer Awareness
Engineering Mathematics - II
Electrical Engineering & Measurements
Network Analysis
Pulse Circuits

Communication Skills and environmental awareness
Communication Engineering
Electronic Circuits
Basic Digital Electronics
Instrumentation & Control Systems
Electronics Instruments

Management Theory
Telephony & Telegraphy
Linear Integrated Electronic Circuits
Industrial Electronics
Microprocessors
Computer Programming - I

Bio Medical Instruments
Computer Engineering
Advance Microprocessor & Applications
Advance Digital Instruments
Computer Programming - II
Project

LABs:
Electronics Workshop
Electronics Components Lab
Digital ICs Lab
=======================
B.Engg in Computer Science & Engineering 3 years - 6 semester (THEORY):

Engineering Chemistry
Engineering Physics
Engineering Mathematics-I
Computer Programing !
Management Information System
Computer System Architecture


Financial Accounting
Data Structures and Algorithms
System Analysis and Design
Database Management System
Discrete Mathematics

Numerical Analysis
Signals and Systems
Linear Integrated Circuits
Computer Peripherals
Microcomputer
Relational Database Management System

Microprocessor Applications
Control Theory
System Software
Programming Languages
Simulation & Modeling

Theory of Computation
Computer Graphics
Data Communication
Operating Systems
Entrepreneurship Development

Operations Research
Computer Organization
Computer Networks
Software Engineering
Compiler Design Principles

LAB:
Chemistry Lab
Physics Lab
Computer Lab 1
Software Lab
Data Structures and Algorithms Lab
Numerical Analysis Lab
Linear Integrated Circuits Lab
RDBMS Lab I
Microprocessor Lab
System Software Lab
RDBMS Lab II
Computer Graphics Lab
Operating Systems Lab
Software Engineering Lab

=====================

Thanks.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

bablu12345 said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes positive assessment with 2 yrs deduction mostly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> Yes positive assessment with 2 yrs deduction mostly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks gvbrin. I have total 15 years of experience in 263111 (July-2002 to Jan-2018)and total 9 yrs 10 months experience in in last 10years (Jan-2008 to Jan-2018). 

Will ACS deduct 2 years from "July-2002 to Dec-2007" or from "Jan-2008 to Jan-2018"?


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

bablu12345 said:


> Thanks gvbrin. I have total 15 years of experience in 263111 (July-2002 to Jan-2018)and total 9 yrs 10 months experience in in last 10years (Jan-2008 to Jan-2018).
> 
> Will ACS deduct 2 years from "July-2002 to Dec-2007" or from "Jan-2008 to Jan-2018"?


"July-2002 to Dec-2007"


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

greenhost said:


> "July-2002 to Dec-2007"


Thank you


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope you must be at ease now. This forum and the users here are a great help indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> I hope you must be at ease now. This forum and the users here are a great help indeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed. Its really great to see people help each other though everybody is in race .


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

bablu12345 said:


> Yes indeed. Its really great to see people help each other though everybody is in race .


Sorry if I missed any of your post. What is your score in IELTS/PTE?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

greenhost said:


> Sorry if I missed any of your post. What is your score in IELTS/PTE?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


In my signature below.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

bablu12345 said:


> In my signature below.


Nothing attached.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

greenhost said:


> Nothing attached.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Don't know why my sign is not visible to others.


In my signature below.

__________________
*PTE (1st Attempt) : LSRW 88 90 88 82. *


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

amit.walia said:


> Please guide during ACS filing what would be the course duration and time (full time / Part time) of CISCO certifications ?




I wrote part time. 1 year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arun fabregas (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys,

i applied for 190 65 points nsw 07/04/2017 & 189 60 points jun2017, anyone suggest me how long it will take to get invite still and which visa have better chance


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone got pre invitation for NSW 190 under computer and networks recently?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

arun fabregas said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i applied for 190 65 points nsw 07/04/2017 & 189 60 points jun2017, anyone suggest me how long it will take to get invite still and which visa have better chance


Based on the current trend, the latest cut off point for 263111 is 70 up to 21 Sep 2017 which means 70 pointers till present date have to clear first then follow by 65 pointers from March 2017. 

For NSW, I have never heard 65 pointers got invitations during this program year 2017-2018. If I am not wrong, even 70 pointers.

It sounds bitter but it is a fact.

You may want to look for 489 which will allow you to stay up to 4 years in regional area and after you live for 2 years and work for at least 1 year in that 2 year period, you can apply 887 (Regional Permanent Visa).

All the best!


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

vikrantandotra said:


> Anyone got pre invitation for NSW 190 under computer and networks recently?


I just got one some few hours ago!!.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

loading254 said:


> I just got one some few hours ago!!.


I think it’s raining pre invites today from NSW

The drought is over

Cheers


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

loading254 said:


> vikrantandotra said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got pre invitation for NSW 190 under computer and networks recently?
> ...


Congrats...may i know when did u submitted EOI and how much points?


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

vikrantandotra said:


> Congrats...may i know when did u submitted EOI and how much points?


ANZO 263111
DOE(189); Nov 18 2017 : 70 points
DOE(190 & 489) ; 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 points : 489 = 80 points
NSW Pre-Invite (190) ; Recieve & Submission = 2nd Feb 2017


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

loading254 said:


> vikrantandotra said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats...may i know when did u submitted EOI and how much points?
> ...



Ok thanks.

I also submitted for same points...so hopefully will get in next 1-2 weeks.

ANZO 263111
DOE(189) Jan 20 2018 : 70 points
DOE(190); Jan 20 2018: 190 = 75 points


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Is the waiting list in immitracker correct?
Or very few people registered in that?

How do we know how many applied and and the actual waiting list apart from immitracker?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srikanthreddy said:


> Is the waiting list in immitracker correct?
> Or very few people registered in that?
> 
> How do we know how many applied and and the actual waiting list apart from immitracker?
> ...


You cannot get any reliable conclusion from the immitracker 

I don’t waste my time in going through it as the data in not authenticated by a 3rd party and the numbers are too meagre compared to the total applications in the system

I remember r reading a DIBP post some months back on Facebook not to rely on such data to reach any conclusion 

Cheers


----------



## Rohitprabhu09 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello All,

I need some help here

I have applied my EOI - 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer as below:

EOI filed - 6 -12 - 2017

IELTS score - speaking 8.5, Reading, Writing and listening 7.5 each

I have worked for 7 months in Melbourne which has been accepted by ACS on the skills assessment letter. 

I will move to Melbourne for a year by mid of feb 2018. 

I need your advice on below :-
1) will I be able to get ITA with 65 points considering another 5 months stay in Melbourne on 457 visa through my employer as stay will be there for a year if I can expect my Ita by end on 2019 ?

2) will I be able to get a good Score in PTE considering my IELTS score which can help me fetch more points ?


----------



## Rohitprabhu09 (Feb 4, 2018)

Please also add me to WhatsApp group @ <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohitprabhu09 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need some help here
> 
> ...


Check if you become eligible for pathway to PR on live in Vic website after spending another 5 months in MLB ?
It may b faster and would not require much effort , if you meet all the requirements 

Cheers


----------



## Rohitprabhu09 (Feb 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Rohitprabhu09 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


I want to ask this question. 

I hold 457 visa as ict support engineer would that still qualify for pathway to PR under live in Victoria ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohitprabhu09 said:


> I want to ask this question.
> 
> I hold 457 visa as ict support engineer would that still qualify for pathway to PR under live in Victoria ?


Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## Rohitprabhu09 (Feb 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Rohitprabhu09 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to ask this question.
> ...


457 visa as ICT support engineer 

PR applied as computer network and Systems Engineer - 263111


----------



## Rohitprabhu09 (Feb 4, 2018)

gvbrin said:


> MrsDP said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that we could get nominated for a 190 nsw/vic Visa with our points of 55+5 SS within 11 months? It's already been 5 months (then we lose points)
> ...


Please add me to the WhatsApp group 

<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohitprabhu09 said:


> 457 visa as ICT support engineer
> 
> PR applied as computer network and Systems Engineer - 263111


As iCT support engineer 263212 is not in the Vic list, you would not qualify

Can you not get the 457 changed to 263111 ?
Talk to your employer, and if you can exert enough pressure, they might

Cheers


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

ozuser said:


> Happiest thing ever for me is that migration programs are in the collapsing stage and no indian can come now, so we can live peacefully in Australia.:hippie:


Your peace is going to end very soon. So enjoy till then.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiththomas (Oct 13, 2017)

ozuser said:


> Happiest thing ever for me is that migration programs are in the collapsing stage and no indian can come now, so we can live peacefully in Australia.:hippie:


Let me guess. You are still in India 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think migration is changing.... Canada, US, AU and NZ all follow the same pattern...


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

ozuser said:


> Happiest thing ever for me is that migration programs are in the collapsing stage and no indian can come now, so we can live peacefully in Australia.:hippie:


lol you again... try another trick


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

ozuser said:


> Happiest thing ever for me is that migration programs are in the collapsing stage and no indian can come now, so we can live peacefully in Australia.:hippie:


Hahaha .. yea right 🤣
But fortunately or unfortunately, they are never going to stop. Though most Indians are not happy to see more Indians migrating. 
Besides I will be there sooner or later then god can answer your prayers. 🤣.. just on a lighter note, no offense. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## MRSDP30 (May 4, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> arun fabregas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


We have just submitted x2 EOIs for the 489 Visa as suggested above. I happened to come across it yesterday. My husband isn’t overly keen about it as an option as it looks like finding work within his sector will be difficult. I was wondering about the idea of becoming self employed and working remotely from home.... it’s got to be an idea instead of not going at all ?


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Anyone got invite today?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwan1989 (Dec 15, 2017)

srikanthreddy said:


> Anyone got invite today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Nope  it looks like 65 points doesn't have chance anymore 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

*263111*

Hi,

Submited EOI on the 6th february 2018 for 189 and 190 with 70 points and 70+5 points respectively. 

It seems network professionals are not getting invites, could you guys please suggest waiting time and what should I expect.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Submited EOI on the 6th february 2018 for 189 and 190 with 70 points and 70+5 points respectively.
> 
> It seems network professionals are not getting invites, could you guys please suggest waiting time and what should I expect.


There are many people who expecting invite soon or later. DIBP are preparing to role out new set of rules as per their home affair strategies. Also noticed recently, there are many job openings which are unfilled. So I guess once the new rules are in place we could expect more visibility. Patiently wait. PERIOD.  Ultimately it is Oz decision, we just need to expect the best; wait, again wait, again wait, and ... wait ...  

Sent from ️ using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello everyone, I hope you all are doing well in these difficult times.

I have DOE of 22nd Nov with 70 points for 263111. Latelyz the invitation rounds are so small that we 70 pointers are not getting any invites.

I wanted to seek suggestions on 190. Shall I go for Victoria Sponsorship? Vic also has funds requirement of 35000 AUD for a couple. Any downsides of 190 over 189 except 2 years stay in the state clause?

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Sharpyou (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi Guys, 
I waited for EOI to be approved since March 20 last year on 65 pts.
Got sick of waiting and re sat PTE exam.
I now have 85 + in all PTE modules.
With 75 point, what are chances of getting an EOI invite?


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Sharpyou said:


> Hi Guys,
> I waited for EOI to be approved since March 20 last year on 65 pts.
> Got sick of waiting and re sat PTE exam.
> I now have 85 + in all PTE modules.
> With 75 point, what are chances of getting an EOI invite?


There are chances you might get in next 1 or 2 rounds.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwan1989 (Dec 15, 2017)

Sharpyou said:


> Hi Guys,
> I waited for EOI to be approved since March 20 last year on 65 pts.
> Got sick of waiting and re sat PTE exam.
> I now have 85 + in all PTE modules.
> With 75 point, what are chances of getting an EOI invite?


Hi, 

I think you will get invitation very soon, could you please advise where did you read to get 85+ in PTE , it's quite hard to get it 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

*ACS Skill Select And Point Calculation*

Hi Everyone,

I need your need your suggestion before applying ACS assessment. Let me give some detail about my educations and experiences.

2004 to 2005 Computer Hardware And Networking Diploma (Govt Regd. Institute)
2005 (December) to 2010 (July) worked for Logic Computer as (Help Desk Technician)

2010 (July) to 2013 (June) Bsc IT completed from Manav Bharti University 

2013 (June) to 2016 (September) worked as self employed

2016 (November) to 2017 (March) Worked For R&S DOT Com (Senior IT System Support Specialist) in Singapore Holding Employment Pass

2017 (April) To 2017 (June) Worked For Universal Computer Pvt Ltd (Senior IT System Support Specialist) in Singapore Holding Employment Pass

2017 (June) To Current working for Futech Computer Education 



I have been performing same duties in all my work that are:

1) The configuration of routing and switching equipment
2) The basic configuration of firewalls
3) Remote support of on-site engineers and end users/customers during installation.
4) Remote troubleshooting and fault finding if issues occur upon initial installation.
5) Program routers, switches, and other network hardware
6) Configure DNS servers
7) Provide Level-2/3 support and troubleshooting to resolve issues.
8) Install, configure, test and maintain operating systems, application software and system management tools.
9) Maintain security, backup, and redundancy strategies

As per ACS if someone completed 4 years in same field before bachelor the met date will be counted after graduation, Does it mean can i claim 5 years in June 2018??? 

And which would be the closely skill code suitable according to my profile 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), 262113 (Systems Administrator) or any other code??

Waiting for your reply.


Thanks 
Neeraj Anand


----------



## Sharpyou (Nov 22, 2017)

Marwan1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think you will get invitation very soon, could you please advise where did you read to get 85+ in PTE , it's quite hard to get it
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi,
Even I am not sure how I got this. I thought I screwed the exam. I used E2 PTE classes on YouTube. Jay from E2 PTE coaching is great. Just follow him. Practice his videos a lot. Make sure while speaking DO NOT say, ah em e and all those funny noises that we speakers whose English is not a first language use. This is also Jays point. Hope this helps.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Hi,

I have 70 points for 189 and 70+5 for SS for 263111 and i am offshore.

I have already applied for NSW and little-confused abt Victoria. Do you need to show funds to be able to qualify for Victoria SS?

Which are the other states to look for and what are the chances. My scores are below:

Age: 25
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 10


----------



## adorablemax (Feb 13, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 70 points for 189 and 70+5 for SS for 263111 and i am offshore.
> 
> ...


I am also sailing in the same boat. Applied for NSW and VC only. 

There are debates of funds requirement. Website states that it is required however no one has been asked to prove the same. There is only 1 case where they specifically asked for funds requirement. 99% cases, they have not asked.


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

loading254 said:


> ANZO 263111
> DOE(189); Nov 18 2017 : 70 points
> DOE(190 & 489) ; 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 points : 489 = 80 points
> NSW Pre-Invite (190) ; Recieve & Submission = 2nd Feb 2017


While submitting the Pre-Invite, what all docs we need to submit.

Is it the below documents?? Can you please confirm.

1. Resume
2. ACS Letter for both (If taking partner points)
3. All the documents like R&R letters and education transcripts (all the doc submitted during ACS)
4. Salary slip (present company)for claiming experience after the ACS result.


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

Got an invite today.. Subclass 190 , NSW.


ANZO 263111
DOE(189); Nov 18 2017 : 70 points
DOE(190 & 489) ; 5th Jan 2018: 190 = 75 points : 489 = 80 points
NSW Pre-Invite (190) ; Recieve & Submission = 2nd Feb 2017
Invite : 13th Feb 2017 an invite today.. Subclass 190 , NSW.


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

loading254 said:


> Got an invite today.. Subclass 190 , NSW.
> 
> 
> ANZO 263111
> ...


Congrats..enjoy

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

vikrantandotra said:


> while submitting the pre-invite, what all docs we need to submit.
> 
> Is it the below documents?? Can you please confirm.
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2.yes
3, yes
4.no


----------



## Mohi058 (Sep 4, 2016)

Can someone please let me know the what's app group for 263111


----------



## Sharpyou (Nov 22, 2017)

after reading the article below on theguardian, I doubt even 75 points have a chance. Not sure how to aim for more ?

Peter Dutton calls for migration cut: ‘We have to reduce the numbers’




Sharpyou said:


> Hi Guys,
> I waited for EOI to be approved since March 20 last year on 65 pts.
> Got sick of waiting and re sat PTE exam.
> I now have 85 + in all PTE modules.
> With 75 point, what are chances of getting an EOI invite?


----------



## Sharpyou (Nov 22, 2017)

Just got NSW invite 1 hour ago.
Thanks everybody.



Sharpyou said:


> after reading the article below on theguardian, I doubt even 75 points have a chance. Not sure how to aim for more ?
> 
> Peter Dutton calls for migration cut: ‘We have to reduce the numbers’


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Congratulations!
:high5:
Could you please share your timeline please.

I have applied for NSW on 6th feb 2018 with 70+5, still not heard from them.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Sharpyou said:


> Just got NSW invite 1 hour ago.
> Thanks everybody.


Congratulations!

Could you please share your timeline please.

I have applied for NSW on 6th feb 2018 with 70+5, still not heard from them.


----------



## Sharpyou (Nov 22, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Could you please share your timeline please.
> 
> I have applied for NSW on 6th feb 2018 with 70+5, still not heard from them.


I originally applied in March 2017 with 65 points, updated my application with 75 points on 8th Feb 18. Got NSW invite yesterday 16 th Feb. 

Thank you,


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Sharpyou said:


> I originally applied in March 2017 with 65 points, updated my application with 75 points on 8th Feb 18. Got NSW invite yesterday 16 th Feb.
> 
> Thank you,


Is it a pre-invite?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpyou (Nov 22, 2017)

srikanthreddy said:


> Is it a pre-invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Not sure what it is but I got an email from NSW govt saying “ Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa for myname- my EOI#”

I will see my lawyer next week Friday to upload my docs. 
Thanks.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

*NSW Invite*

Hi, 

Got a call from agent and he said i have been invited to NSW! DOE is 6th Feb 2018

Excited!

Occupation: 263111
points:
Age: 25
Education: 15
English: 20
Experience: 10


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Sharpyou said:


> I originally applied in March 2017 with 65 points, updated my application with 75 points on 8th Feb 18. Got NSW invite yesterday 16 th Feb.
> 
> Thank you,


Thanks, Seems i too got an invite for NSW yesterday, got to know today through my agent.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi,

I have completed my bachelor of network engineering, finished one year Australian work experience and ready to apply for my post study skill assessment. Please advise if I'm missing any documents on the following list, to be submitted to ACS:

1. Passport
2. Cretificates 
3. Transcripts
4. Employment references letter

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adorablemax (Feb 13, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Thanks, Seems i too got an invite for NSW yesterday, got to know today through my agent.


Hi All,

I had applied on 23rd Jan, 2018 with 75 points for NSW and VC and have not heard back anything. What could be the reason?

Here is breakup of my points: 

Age = 30
English - 10
Qualification - 15
Work Exp - 15
SS - 5


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

adorablemax said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied on 23rd Jan, 2018 with 75 points for NSW and VC and have not heard back anything. What could be the reason?
> 
> ...


I think english score. May be they are looking for 20.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## adorablemax (Feb 13, 2018)

Can someone confirm if they are only inviting people with superior English. 



srikanthreddy said:


> I think english score. May be they are looking for 20.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi all

If similar round to 7th February - this may happen:

Computer Network Professionals - assume another 17 invites and it moves another 13 days to about 12th February 2018 for 75 pointers

So no 70 pointers and only some 75 pointers get invited.

I hope I am wrong

Good Luck

tony


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

another 300 invites... damn


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

sghx700_rgb said:


> another 300 invites... damn


What is this 300 count?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinisland (Jan 29, 2018)

Hiya,

I had submitted EOI (75 points) for 189 for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 on 5th february 2018. Has anybody been invited on the 21st feb round? 

Also is it better to apply for 190 or other visa options

Any reply would be much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

adorablemax said:


> Can someone confirm if they are only inviting people with superior English.


Yes , Recent trend shows they are inviting only applications with 20 points (PTE)for english


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Kevinisland said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I had submitted EOI (75 points) for 189 for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 on 5th february 2018. Has anybody been invited on the 21st feb round?
> 
> ...


Do you have 20 points for English? if so apply for NSW, you will be invited. Don't hang on to 189 alone its a very volatile pathway.


----------



## Kevinisland (Jan 29, 2018)

Hiya,

thanks for the reply. Yes I do have 20 points for English. So if we apply for NSW, can we work anywhere in Australia. Sorry if the question is naive, my knowledge in this area is limited

Regards 
Kevin


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Kevinisland said:


> Hiya,
> 
> thanks for the reply. Yes I do have 20 points for English. So if we apply for NSW, can we work anywhere in Australia. Sorry if the question is naive, my knowledge in this area is limited
> 
> ...


Who is Hiya. anyway, ideally you cannot work outside of NSW. You need to stay in the state and work for 2 years. But there are many cases where they are quite ok with going out of the state. But you need to kind of prove or convince dept that you tried a lot in NSW and nothing turn out well in NSW. But NSW and Vic are the only 2 states where you can find ICT jobs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kevinisland said:


> Hiya,
> 
> thanks for the reply. Yes I do have 20 points for English. So if we apply for NSW, can we work anywhere in Australia. Sorry if the question is naive, my knowledge in this area is limited
> 
> ...


At the moment, many applicants are violating the 2 year stay and work in the sponsoring state with impunity and without repercussions 

But in future who knows if this will be monitored closely or not

Some members have got relaxation from the sponsorship, when they appealed with evidence that they have not been able to find a job despite best efforts within the state
This is totally on the mercy of the state and not your right

Cheers


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Guys, I logged EOI on 02/02/2017 with 60 points and it got updated on 05/05/2017 to 65 points. Now, i have 75 points (updated EOI - 22/02/2018). 

Are there any chances of getting an invite this year ? (SC-189)


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

anand797 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need your need your suggestion before applying ACS assessment. Let me give some detail about my educations and experiences.
> 
> ...



Please reply anyone.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

anand797 said:


> Please reply anyone.


As most of the members worked for others including me, I have not seen any posts related to self-employed based ACS assessment. I have extracted out from page 14 of ACS guide line regarding self-employed as below. 
---------------------------------------------------
12. SELF EMPLOYED APPLICANTS
Self-employment is when you own or run your own business (or company) as an individual or in partnership. You may or may not employ staff.
Self-employed applicants can submit a formal Self Statutory Declaration containing:
• commencement and completion dates of your self-employment
• the occupation of employment and the capacity in which self-employed
• nature and content of the work you performed
• number of staff employed and their occupations (if applicable).
Please include the following documentation:
• business registration certificates covering each period of self-employment
• a statement on a letterhead from your accountant or legal representative certifying the name and nature of your business
• Statements from your clients with details of the work performed and dates. These statements should cover the entirety of the experience claimed.
Freelance experience is when you are a contractor or sole trader. In this circumstance applicants will need to provide statements from clients with details and dates of the work performed. These statements should cover the entirety of the experience claimed and include hours worked. The statements should be on the company letterhead of the business that employed your services.
--------------------------------------------

With regards to assessment, there are two parts which can contribute points for candidates. They are education and experience.

For education, the number of ICT units which are closely related to the occupation code you apply for plays an important role. The more ICT units you studied, the higher chance to recognize your degree as ICT major degree. In addition to this, the number of years you studied (4 years - preferred) and their recognition on the University that you attended are taken into account.

Reference: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf 


For experience, you need to read ANZSCO code information carefully and select the most related one to your past experience so that you will get the minimum deduction and maximum years of skilled and relevant experience.

Reference: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ANZSCO Code Information - 2017 V4.pdf


After you read above two PDFs, you will know the best ANZSCO code for you and the required documents for you to submit. It may take time especially it is complicated for self-employed because it needs more proofs than for those who work for others.

All the Best!


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

meldney said:


> Do you have 20 points for English? if so apply for NSW, you will be invited. Don't hang on to 189 alone its a very volatile pathway.


Hi,

I have updated my EOI in September 2016 for 189 with 60 points and 65 NSW with PTE competent (0 point for PTE). But there was no progress.

Now, I got 10 points in PTE and updated my EOI on Feb 26 2018 with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for NSW.

Could some one tell me what are the chances of getting invite? Also please let me know when is the next invitation round?

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

kbj said:


> Hi Guys, I logged EOI on 02/02/2017 with 60 points and it got updated on 05/05/2017 to 65 points. Now, i have 75 points (updated EOI - 22/02/2018).
> 
> Are there any chances of getting an invite this year ? (SC-189)


You will get your invite in next round itself


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Can someone reply with your experience on this please?

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have updated my EOI in September 2016 for 189 with 60 points and 65 NSW with PTE competent (0 point for PTE). But there was no progress.
> 
> ...


Please reply

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## thulasiramrs (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi Guys,

i am new to forum,
How is the trend now for 65(189) and 70(190), i have just secured 10pts via PTE. Please advise.

Age-30
Edu-15
PTE-10(L-71,R-71,S-66,W-83)
Exp-10

Cheers!!!


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Please reply
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


You stand good chances for 190, anything below 75 seems difficult for 189 in near future.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> You stand good chances for 190, anything below 75 seems difficult for 189 in near future.


The current trend of selecting only higher points (75 and above) is due to 300 invites per round.

I hope this will not last for long. The most compelling reason is that 300 invites x 2 rounds per month is 600 invites per month. There are only 4 months left for this program year. Thus, 2400 invites will not allow them to achieve their target.

This is what I hope the best for everyone who is waiting for ITA.


----------



## thulasiramrs (Aug 11, 2017)

Can someone please suggest me on getting added to WhatsApp group for 263111...


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi,

I am planning to submit ACS assessment with work experience. My employment reference letter stated following duties:


Performing checks on network and security devices and services, Linux servers, database and web servers to determine whether modification is needed.

Analysing traffic using various monitoring tools.

Troubleshooting network, server and workstation problems and providing support.

Upgrading networking and security software and hardware, servers, workstations according to business needs.

Coordinating with other departments to provide support for specific business needs, establishing effective communication with service providers and vendors.

Documenting and maintaining policies and procedures, inventory, system logs, maintenance and modification records.

Performing backup and restore, disaster recovery operation by maintaining security measures.



Can I apply for both Computer network and system engineer and ICT security specialist?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

Any ITA here today?


----------



## Testred (Mar 6, 2018)

Riash said:


> kbj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, I logged EOI on 02/02/2017 with 60 points and it got updated on 05/05/2017 to 65 points. Now, i have 75 points (updated EOI - 22/02/2018).
> ...


Did you get your invite today in 189


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

katta.saikrishna said:


> Please reply
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


You have very good chance for NSW in next couple of NSW rounds. 189 seems little ambitious till next financial year...but you never know if DIBP increases invitations from 300 to 1000+


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> You have very good chance for NSW in next couple of NSW rounds. 189 seems little ambitious till next financial year...but you never know if DIBP increases invitations from 300 to 1000+


Thanks for the reply hope i get invite soon


Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> You have very good chance for NSW in next couple of NSW rounds. 189 seems little ambitious till next financial year...but you never know if DIBP increases invitations from 300 to 1000+


Do you know any news that NSW is seeking 20 points in PTE

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Anyone got invited last night from 263111?


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

Testred said:


> Did you get your invite today in 189


Nope.. I did not get an invite yet


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Immitracker and Ischa migration indicating that only 80 pointers from networking professionals were invited.


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

kbj said:


> Nope.. I did not get an invite yet


*Update:
*
I received my invite for 189 today.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

kbj said:


> *Update:
> *
> I received my invite for 189 today.


Congratulations!


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

PJmask said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you very much 

All the very best to each one of you!
Lesson learnt : Never lose hope and don't give up.


----------



## thulasiramrs (Aug 11, 2017)

kbj said:


> kbj said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.. I did not get an invite yet
> ...



Congratulations bro, happy for you...with this trend what will be the chances for 65(189)? Any miracles in near future?


----------



## kbj (Apr 14, 2017)

thulasiramrs said:


> Congratulations bro, happy for you...with this trend what will be the chances for 65(189)? Any miracles in near future?


Thanks a lot 

I suggest you to write PTE again and try to get 20 points.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Hi Guys, just received ITA from NSW, getting ready to apply for PR


----------



## Adil Ibrahim (Oct 7, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> Hi Guys, just received ITA from NSW, getting ready to apply for PR




Congrats...What are your points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> Hi Guys, just received ITA from NSW, getting ready to apply for PR


What's you score ? When did you submitted for eoi?

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Adil Ibrahim said:


> Congrats...What are your points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are below in the signature


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Hi Guys, just received ITA from NSW, getting ready to apply for PR


Congratulations!


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

PJmask said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks and wish you best for your assessment and PR!


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

kbj said:


> *Update:
> *
> I received my invite for 189 today.


congrats


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Hi Guys, just received ITA from NSW, getting ready to apply for PR


congrats


----------



## RingKing (Mar 10, 2018)

Friends,My DOE is 9th march 18 in skillselect with 70 pts for 189 and 75 for 190 (nsw). Do you think i have any immediate chances for ITA? When can i expect invitation. My profile is 263111. Are there any major changes expected in ACS, skillselect pt. system or PR rules from 1st july which is holding invites this year and can diminish chances further or do you think it's worth waiting till next session for 189. And please someone also add me on 263111 whatzapp group. Thanks in advance. 

Expert views are highly desired based on recent trends. 

My Breakup
English:20
Education :15
Age 25
Exp:10

Regards
RingKing


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Guys need some suggestions. I have an EOI submitted with 65 points for 189 visa stream. What are the chances of receiving an invite from state.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

RingKing said:


> Friends,My DOE is 9th march 18 in skillselect with 70 pts for 189 and 75 for 190 (nsw). Do you think i have any immediate chances for ITA? When can i expect invitation. My profile is 263111. Are there any major changes expected in ACS, skillselect pt. system or PR rules from 1st july which is holding invites this year and can diminish chances further or do you think it's worth waiting till next session for 189. And please someone also add me on 263111 whatzapp group. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Expert views are highly desired based on recent trends.
> 
> ...


You don't stand a chance for 189. But for 190, you can get from NSW, if you get the invite take it, don't wait for 189, its never gonna happen.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Guys need some suggestions. I have an EOI submitted with 65 points for 189 visa stream. What are the chances of receiving an invite from state.


No chance for you in 189 and 190, unless you make 75points in 189 and that too till June 30th. After that only 80 will survive, as they will reduce ceiling and share the rest with NZ. 

Best advise is never take an occupation in pro rata.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> Hi Guys, just received ITA from NSW, getting ready to apply for PR


Hi Bro, congrats on the invite. Are you from Lahore?


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

rhassan said:


> Hi Bro, congrats on the invite. Are you from Lahore?


Thanks, Yes, at present I am in Lahore.


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Any hope for 70 pointers from NSW 190 under 263111 with
Age 30
edu 15
Language 20
SS 5

DoE 13 nov 17
updated 15 march 18


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

MdAamerHasan said:


> Any hope for 70 pointers from NSW 190 under 263111 with
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Language 20
> ...


NSW is inviting only 70+5 with Superior English 20 points for 263111. Unfortunately for this code. But for other codes they are inviting 70+5 with Proficient English 10points. So try to put 5 more points, then you will get invitation.


----------



## shindesumit (Mar 18, 2018)

meldney said:


> No chance for you in 189 and 190, unless you make 75points in 189 and that too till June 30th. After that only 80 will survive, as they will reduce ceiling and share the rest with NZ.
> 
> Best advise is never take an occupation in pro rata.


Could you please explain meaning for 'occupation in pro rata' ?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

shindesumit said:


> Could you please explain meaning for 'occupation in pro rata' ?


These occupations below are in pro rata which means high points required to get invitation from 189 and 190 subclass. Minimum of 75 to 80 points required for invitation in 189 subclass and 70+5 with Superior English for 190 subclass. But for non pro rata occupation, any occupation other than from below list requires only 70 in subclass 189 and 65+5 for subclass 190. And lastly for trade jobs 55+5 is enough for subclass 190. Hope you are clear. 

And I stressed for 263111 is, its similar ANZSCO 262112 is non pro rata and requires only 70 points for invitation in 189 and quick invite from state nomination. 

Accountants
Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
Electronics Engineer
Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
Other Engineering Professionals
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Computer Network Professionals


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

shindesumit said:


> Could you please explain meaning for 'occupation in pro rata' ?


Please visit to the below link and look at the bottom list. It is called ProRata.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-february-2018-invitation-round.aspx

What is ProRata? (The explanation from DHA is as below)
Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the program year.


In other words, based on higher application submission on specific occupation, DHA define some occupations as ProRata to limit the maximum numbers of invitation will be given on each round which will allow DHA to select the highest applicants in each round. Otherwise, high pointers who would submit in later round would not receive invitations as lower pointers would have taken before the program ends.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Please visit to the below link and look at the bottom list. It is called ProRata.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-february-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> ...


You statement is correct except this ""Otherwise, high pointers who would submit in later round would not receive invitations as lower pointers would have taken before the program ends. ""

High pointers on latest dates will get invitation than the low pointers with much older dates. Its the points matter firsts, then the date. If the points are same, then the dates will be considered.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello Meldney,
Could you please let me know my chances for NSW 190 Invite when can I expect it ? Below are my details .

Job Code: 263111 
EOI Date: 07/02/2018 
Points: 75 with State Points

English PTE : 20 Points
Education : 15 Points
Age: 30 Points
Experience : 5 Points
State : 5 Points

I saw you have similar points did you got invited since your EOI is 29/11/2017.

Thanks & much Appreciated.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Australian Expat said:


> Hello Meldney,
> Could you please let me know my chances for NSW 190 Invite when can I expect it ? Below are my details .
> 
> Job Code: 263111
> ...


I have the same point as yours, but you got superior English score 20 points, so you have more priority than mine. State consider English score more superior than experience. Keep your eye open for NSW, they were inviting 263111, last month, hopefully they will continue this month as well.

And out of my personal experience I had with 263111. Its one of the most ignored ANZSCO in Aus migration. If I had gone for 262112 or some other ANZSCO I must have got the invitation by now. I just wasted my 1 year. That's why I advise people to take some ANSZCO which you will get the invite faster. Don't think of waiting, it may take you away. Always plan for getting the invite within a month of putting the EOI. Key factor for invitation is the ANZSCO, if you can play with the roles and responsibility letter well, you will get the desired ANZSCO. The title of your job doesn't matter, its what written on the paper matters.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks a lot for your reply, I am really surprised that you have 75 Points and your 190 EOI Date is 29 Nov 2017 and still you have not got an invite only because you have 10 points in English.

I can see from your PTE score that you have tried 1 attempt and your scores are fine I am sure that you can manage to get the 20 points then you can go for 189 directly.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Australian Expat said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply, I am really surprised that you have 75 Points and your 190 EOI Date is 29 Nov 2017 and still you have not got an invite only because you have 10 points in English.
> 
> I can see from your PTE score that you have tried 1 attempt and your scores are fine I am sure that you can manage to get the 20 points then you can go for 189 directly.


I was almost about to get the invitation 2 times, but missed by few days. That's why I didn't try to improve score or tried PTE. Now I am not seeing any chance, I am afraid I may need to do PTE again.


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

*EOI submission*

Dear folks,

I got my ACS result positive on 16th Mar 2018 (considering my experience from July 2010) onwards. As per points split up,

Age: 30
Edu: 15
Language: 0 (Competent) PTE: L/W/R/S - 66/67/58/64
Exp: 10

The weird thing is, I created an EOI account to double check my points with all relevant details and it ended up with 65 points for subclass 189 and 70 points for partner skills. Any one have an idea how it is calculated? Can I submit EOI? or is it a bug?


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI with below details any chance in future?\

ANZ SCO: 263111
PTE: 10 - 5 attempts - all cleared but max points are like 72 and 75
Age: 30
Educ: 15
exp: 10
SS - 5
Invite: none

189: 65 points
190: 70 points

Submitted: 5th Dec 2017


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

prabu.23287 said:


> Dear folks,
> 
> I got my ACS result positive on 16th Mar 2018 (considering my experience from July 2010) onwards. As per points split up,
> 
> ...


See if you over claimed somewhere. Also you can see the summary of the points where you can find the point break ups.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

NewHomeAU said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with below details any chance in future?\
> 
> ...


No chance unless you increase to 75, but I can see you already tried PTE 5 times. May be you need more preparations.


----------



## Adil Ibrahim (Oct 7, 2016)

I received Pre Invite from Vic state
Points 70+5
PTE (L,R,S,W 79,79,87,85)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

I have received Invite or Pre-invite as some people call it Today from Vic with 75 Points including State DOE : 08/02/2018 Details are in my signature.

Please I would your advise Does my work experience which should be mentioned in the CV should match exactly the Work Experience mentioned in the skill assessment ? as I have 2 years of experience but I haven't been able to provide reference letter for it ;hence it was not assessed of course. I am only mentioning this as I read that any employment gaps needs to be explained.

I need your support.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Below are my signature details as it didn't appear in my previous post.


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

Do we have whats app group for the this job code and anyone got state invite recently with PTE 10?


__________________
Job Code:263111
PTE-10 (LRSW 67/72/73/65)
EOI 189: 20 Jan 2018 - 70Points
EOI 190(NSW): 21 Jan 2018 - 75 Points
EOI 190(VIC) 28 Feb 2018 - 75 Points

Status- Waiting.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Received pre-invite from VIC for 263111 (70+5 points), PTE 20

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Received pre-invite from VIC for 263111 (70+5 points), PTE 20
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


Congrats Abhi

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## thulasiramrs (Aug 11, 2017)

Congrats on your invite bro, how did u manage to improve your speaking skills drastically?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Received pre-invite from VIC for 263111 (70+5 points), PTE 20
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


Congrats, finally you got the invite. Once you apply for the visa, please withdraw the 189 EOI, it would be much helpful for others.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Yes absolutely. No doubt. as soon as we apply, we should make way for others and withdraw other EOI immediately.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. 

I just applied for 263111 code with 70 points for 189.
I have also applied for 190 NSW.
Can I apply for 190 VIC at the same time? My agent says we can apply to just one at a time either NSW or VIC? Please help me in this doubt.

Thanks
Sundar


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

sundarM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


You can and you must. I have 70 points with PTE 20. Got invited from VIC 2 days back.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Abhijeet. I too have PTE 20. Will apply soon.


----------



## thulasiramrs (Aug 11, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Received pre-invite from VIC for 263111 (70+5 points), PTE 20
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...



Bro, as asked earlier how did you improve your speaking skills so fast?


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi

Can someone throw lights on what is the difference between pre invite and invite.
My age points will go down by May 3rd week 2018. Should i get the final invite before my age point goes down?

Thanks
Sundar


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

thulasiramrs said:


> Bro, as asked earlier how did you improve your speaking skills so fast?


Fast? took me 5 months and 5 attempts.

Nothing improved in speaking. I just figured out a way to fool the foolish computer.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Marwan1989 (Dec 15, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Fast? took me 5 months and 5 attempts.
> 
> Nothing improved in speaking. I just figured out a way to fool the foolish computer.
> 
> ...




What about listening, do you have any strategy, i got 79+ in all sections except listening


----------



## thulasiramrs (Aug 11, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Fast? took me 5 months and 5 attempts.
> 
> Nothing improved in speaking. I just figured out a way to fool the foolish computer.
> 
> ...



Can you please share me the trick bro, even i have had 5 attempts and computer made a fool out of me every time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Marwan1989 said:


> What about listening, do you have any strategy, i got 79+ in all sections except listening




I guess its just practice. 

I always made notes, picking up important bits. Trying to predict an answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

*489 EOI changed as DRAFT for 263111*

Hi guys,

Can anyone enlighten why 489 EOI for 263111 getting reverted as DRAFT? since this occupation still in MLTSSL which means it is eligible to apply for 190 and 489.

Thanks.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

mrit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone enlighten why 489 EOI for 263111 getting reverted as DRAFT? since this occupation still in MLTSSL which means it is eligible to apply for 190 and 489.
> 
> Thanks.


Any update for 489 EOI


----------



## sharash (Apr 7, 2018)

*Where to check for invite correspondence*

Hello Everyone,
I am new on Expat forum and needed some help in tracking my EOI status. I filed my 189 for ANZCO-263111 with 70 (50+20) points on Feb 2nd 2018. I have also submitted EOI for 190 (VIC & NSW- 75 pts) on Feb 10th 2018.
I frequently login on the Skill select portal to check the status, but I don't see any contact correspondence from the immigration case officers yet.
Am I looking at the wrong place or its just going to take much longer before I get invited?
Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## sharash (Apr 7, 2018)

*My points stand*



sharash said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am new on Expat forum and needed some help in tracking my EOI status. I filed my 189 for ANZCO-263111 with 70 (50+20) points on Feb 2nd 2018. I have also submitted EOI for 190 (VIC & NSW- 75 pts) on Feb 10th 2018.
> I frequently login on the Skill select portal to check the status, but I don't see any contact correspondence from the immigration case officers yet.
> Am I looking at the wrong place or its just going to take much longer before I get invited?
> Any suggestions are welcome.


__________________
Job Code -263111

189 EOI 06/02/2018 -70 points
190 EOI VIC 10/02/2018 -75 points
190 EOI NSW 12/02/2018 -75 points
ACS : October 2017
Age- 30 points
Qualification- 10 points
Experience- 10 points
PTE- 20 points (L90,R80,S90,W81)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sharash said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new on Expat forum and needed some help in tracking my EOI status. I filed my 189 for ANZCO-263111 with 70 (50+20) points on Feb 2nd 2018. I have also submitted EOI for 190 (VIC & NSW- 75 pts) on Feb 10th 2018.
> 
> ...




It taking time to get invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinisland (Jan 29, 2018)

hello guys,

I had lodged my 189 visa - 75 points (Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) on 28th February 2018. Any idea when will my visa be granted? Anybody out there who has recently applied during the same time? Also how do we sort according to Anzsco code in immitracker? 
Regards
Kevin


----------



## Aisha Umair (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello Respected guys,

I need some serious advice, based on your comments & suggestion, i will go for ACS skill assessment, otherwise i wouldn't apply for Australia.

I have done Electronics Engineering after that, i have total 5 years of experience in pure IT field. 

Engineering: 2006 - 2010
IT Experience: May 2010 - June 2014
MBA: Nov 2014 - June 2016
2nd IT Experience: April 2017 - April 2018

Please suggest me, if i go for ACS assessment, would they cut my 2 years only or what?

Following are my electronics engineering courses. 

Introductions To Computers
Basic Electrical Engineering
Engineering Materials
Pakistan Studies & Aligarh Movement
Applied Physics
Applies Mathematics – I
Computer Programming & Problem Solving
Network Analysis – I
Basic Electronics
Islamic Studies / Ethical Behavior
English
Applied Mathematics – II
Computer Aided Engineering Drawing
Digital Electronics
Network Analysis – II
Electrical Machines
Electronic devices & Circuit
Applied Mathematics – III
Feedback control Systems
Linear Integrated Circuits & Applications
Electromagnetic Fields - I
Logic Design & Switching theory
Electronic Circuits Design
Applied Mathematics - IV
Electronics Instrumentation
Electromagnetic Fields – II
Microprocessor Architecture & Programming
Digital Control Systems
Object Oriented Design & Development
Probability & Statistics
Power Electronics
VLSI Principles & Applications
Radiating Systems
Microprocessor & Interfacing
Engineering Economics and Management
Numerical Methods
Computer Networking & Data Communications - I
Communication Systems
Signal Processing
Opto Electronics
Industrial Control Electronics
Computer Networking & Data Communications – II
Advance Communication Systems
Navigational Aids
Industrial Automation
Final Year Project

Guys, i know you guys are quite experienced and all have been faced with this situation, please take out just 2 minutes for me and suggest me whether should i go with assessment or not?

I will be very thankful to you all.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Aisha Umair said:


> Hello Respected guys,
> 
> I need some serious advice, based on your comments & suggestion, i will go for ACS skill assessment, otherwise i wouldn't apply for Australia.
> 
> ...


ACS assessment is a must for Australia PR application. You should have done before you lodged your EOI.

The number of years that ACS will deduct really depends on their recognization on your degree, ICT units you studied and your experience, and how well they are related with your work experience.

For instance, if they recognize your degree as ICT major, then they may deduct 2 years to 4 years. Otherwise, ICT minor degree can be deducted upto 6 years.

https://www.acs.org.au/msa/information-for-applicants.html

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf


----------



## Maziyar (Nov 4, 2017)

Dear Friends,

I really appreciate if anyone enlightens me whether Job Code -263111 is still eligible to apply for visa subclass 190 or not? I submitted my documents for Victoria on 17 March and now I am waiting for Victoria's respond. 
I am asking the aforementioned question since my friend received an email from home affairs which had informed him since his occupation is no longer on the STSOL, he cannot be nominated for subclass 190 and 489(S/T). He had applied as a developer programmer but 263111 has the same condition !!!!!
Kindly I am waiting for good news from you guys.
Thanks


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Maziyar said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I really appreciate if anyone enlightens me whether Job Code -263111 is still eligible to apply for visa subclass 190 or not? I submitted my documents for Victoria on 17 March and now I am waiting for Victoria's respond.
> I am asking the aforementioned question since my friend received an email from home affairs which had informed him since his occupation is no longer on the STSOL, he cannot be nominated for subclass 190 and 489(S/T). He had applied as a developer programmer but 263111 has the same condition !!!!!
> ...


263111 is still in MLTSSL which is eligible for 189(Point Test), 190 and 489.


----------



## Vinokan (Oct 10, 2017)

Got Invite 75 points

EOI 05/04/2018

Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
263111


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Vinokan said:


> Got Invite 75 points
> 
> EOI 05/04/2018
> 
> ...


Congrats!!

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maziyar (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi Friends,

What is your opinion about impacts of the 1 July changes on 263111 occupation code?
Is it possible that Australia remove this code from occupation list?

Thanks for your responds and hope to hear good news of Australia soon.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Maziyar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What is your opinion about impacts of the 1 July changes on 263111 occupation code?
> Is it possible that Australia remove this code from occupation list?
> ...


263111 is not in caveats so I believe it will remain in MLTSSL.

Is there any news that you are referring to? Please share the link as well.


----------



## Maziyar (Nov 4, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> 263111 is not in caveats so I believe it will remain in MLTSSL.
> 
> Is there any news that you are referring to? Please share the link as well.


There is no resource for this. It was just a question.

Thanks for your respond.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Maziyar said:


> There is no resource for this. It was just a question.
> 
> Thanks for your respond.


In addition to my above post, I have just checked 263111 in Job Outlook Australia, it shows as stable which means it should remain unchanged in its severity in MLTSSL next year. The only concern is the number of invitation which is set to 300 at this moment. If the government will not increase it, the impact to ProRata will be much higher which will result in demanding high points between 75 and 90 points next year.


----------



## Maziyar (Nov 4, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> In addition to my above post, I have just checked 263111 in Job Outlook Australia, it shows as stable which means it should remain unchanged in its severity in MLTSSL next year. The only concern is the number of invitation which is set to 300 at this moment. If the government will not increase it, the impact to ProRata will be much higher which will result in demanding high points between 75 and 90 points next year.


Thanks mate for your explanation. I am waiting for invitation with 70 points from Nov 2017. My wife is going to get ACS assessment then I can gain 5 more point. Hope to receive an invitation after that.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Maziyar said:


> Thanks mate for your explanation. I am waiting for invitation with 70 points from Nov 2017. My wife is going to get ACS assessment then I can gain 5 more point. Hope to receive an invitation after that.




Obviously with 75 chances are brightening... if nothing changes that is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollodxb (May 6, 2018)

Hi guys, sent in the application for 189 with 75 points and 190(NSW) +5 last week. Agent was saying 263111 has more demand in Melbourne but still I wanted to settle in Sydney so.. Any idea how many days it would take to get the EOI? Also those who are already working in the country, how is the job situation there? I work as a network and security engineer and also have the cissp certification. Would it be easy to score a security gig ? thanks


----------



## aybaba_ (May 17, 2017)

Hi guys .

Education: Computer Science 2010
work history: Company A, 2010 - 2012 & Company B, 2015 to date
RnR: closely related to Computer System and Network Engineer 263111

1. After ACS 2 year deduction, left with 3 yrs + right?
2. DIBP/immigration CO request supporting document for Company B / both Company A & B ?
3. DIBP/immigration CO request for quarterly/ first & last bank statement / payslip ?

Thank you


----------



## reyesmarkfrancis (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi Guys any body here got invitation from NSW visa 190 please share your experience and eoi score and how long you wait.

Thanks.


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

reyesmarkfrancis said:


> Hi Guys any body here got invitation from NSW visa 190 please share your experience and eoi score and how long you wait.
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE?
> 
> I have 70+5(ss NSW) and my EOI is 8/11/17. Haven't received any invitation and still waiting.


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

Check my timeline

Whats your PTE Score?


ANSCO code: 263111
Points: 70 : PTE :20
Applied 189(70 points) and 190(70+5 points) : 23rd March 2018
NSW Invite : 12th April 2018
NSW Approval : 7th May 2018


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

sundarM said:


> Check my timeline
> 
> Whats your PTE Score?
> 
> ...


My PTE score is 10. Congrats for getting the invitation man.


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

hakim92 said:


> My PTE score is 10. Congrats for getting the invitation man.


PTE with 20 points or IELTS 8 are given preference as per my agent. Try to improve your 
PTE score.


----------



## gurusanjay (Mar 13, 2015)

*489 Visa*

I have submitted EOI for NSW - Far South coast on 489 sub class visa on 30-Jan-2018 with 65 Points. The Skill set is for computer Network and System Analyst. (263111 )

I have received an acknowledgement reference number .

But so far I have not received any update from them. Completed 3 months and one week.

Shall I wait? Please help me on how to go about it.

Please guide me accordingly.

Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## rsood (May 10, 2018)

Hello Guys,

I need some advice here. I've overall exp of 7.4yr in VMware virtualization and cloud support.
I applied for System Analyst in ACS, however they come back to tell me my experience is not closely related to it, so they recommended 263112 Network Admin. So i paid additional 200$ and they approved.
But, the issue is, only SA is accepting 263112 and that too only 489 provisional visa.
I can see in 2631 category, Computer Network and Systems Engineer - ANZSCO 263111 is available for both 189/190 visa. So, shall i try again to do ACS for 263111?


----------



## vembu293 (May 2, 2018)

@rsood

it is not recommended just because a job code has better visa opportunity, please refer to 263111 roles and responsibility carefully and decide.

In your case, you have already got an assessment..so please note that the CO may compare your old RnR & new RnR


----------



## vembu293 (May 2, 2018)

Congrats sundar


----------



## sharash (Apr 7, 2018)

*Where to check for this information?*



sundarM said:


> Check my timeline
> 
> Whats your PTE Score?
> 
> ...


Hi, Can you tell me where do we check for this information? My timeline is of Feb 10th with same points you have but unfortunately I have not received any information on the EOI login page.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sharash said:


> Hi, Can you tell me where do we check for this information? My timeline is of Feb 10th with same points you have but unfortunately I have not received any information on the EOI login page.




Thats your eoi details, have you submitted eoi? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdomer.ece (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello friends,

I am new in this group. I have submitted my EOI on 18 May 2018 for 263111 ANZSCO code as per the following breakdown

Age: 30
Education:15
PTE: 20
Exp:0
189 visa: 65 points
190 visa (NSW): 65+5=70 points.

Any idea, how much time it will take to get an invite from NSW.


----------



## sharash (Apr 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Thats your eoi details, have you submitted eoi?


Yes, I have submitted my EOI. Sorry for not elaborating it, here are the details-

ANZSCO - 263111(Computer and Network Engineer)
ACS Positive - 15/10/2017
PTE: 20
EOI Submitted 189 w/70 - Feb 6th 2018
EOI Submitted 190NSW & VIC w/75 - Feb 9th 2018
ITA - ? waiting


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Just wondering why I never received pre-invite from NSW.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

This is my journey in a nutshell:

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> This is my journey in a nutshell:
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
> EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
> ...


why was your application rejected for vic bro


----------



## sharash (Apr 7, 2018)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Just wondering why I never received pre-invite from NSW.


I agree. It is really confusing why do some folks get the pre-invite/invite with the same set of points. Do they look at other facets of R&R, quality of academics? 
It is just upsetting that there is no clarity as such.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> This is my journey in a nutshell:
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
> EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
> ...


Whats your points breakdown (age+eng(20)+edu+exp+partner)??


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi, I am asking this question on behalf of one of my friends as these threads were very useful for me throughout our Ausi PR journey.

Below is her details:

ANZSCO - 263111
Skill Assesment - Done
Points - have 60 for the 189 visa

Can someone please advise me what is the easiest and the quickest path for her to come here. She doesn't mind having any states sponsorship, even Tasmania.

I read this thread again last night and as per my understanding, do you need to have at least 65+5 now to receive the state's sponsorship EOI?

I know that to receive 189 invitation you need at least 75, but I am after 190 now for her.


Any other suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## diakov (May 31, 2017)

Hi guys,

I would like to ask you for some help. I am going to apply for skill assessment under 263111 but I am worried about what exactly needs to be written in Reference letters. I've read hips of articles and lots of forum pages and still confused. If you could share an example of successful one I would be very thanksfull. Please help me as I don't have a chance to make a mistake. Here is my email: <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Thanks,


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

rsood said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need some advice here. I've overall exp of 7.4yr in VMware virtualization and cloud support.
> I applied for System Analyst in ACS, however they come back to tell me my experience is not closely related to it, so they recommended 263112 Network Admin. So i paid additional 200$ and they approved.
> ...



I have similar profile as yours and got it done for ANSCO 263111.


----------



## rsood (May 10, 2018)

sundarM said:


> I have similar profile as yours and got it done for ANSCO 263111.


I just got my ACS done for 263111.  
But timing is bad, as Victoria already closed taking new applications.


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

rsood said:


> I just got my ACS done for 263111.
> But timing is bad, as Victoria already closed taking new applications.


They will start again in July . All the best!!


----------



## rsood (May 10, 2018)

sundarM said:


> They will start again in July . All the best!!


Thanks, BTW with how many points did you applied for NSW?


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

rsood said:


> thanks, btw with how many points did you applied for nsw?


70 +5


----------



## rsood (May 10, 2018)

sundarM said:


> 70 +5


I got 10 in PTE, I think i should appear again and target 20, as on now I've 65 points.


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

rsood said:


> I got 10 in PTE, I think i should appear again and target 20, as on now I've 65 points.


Yes PTE 20 makes a big difference. Go for it.


----------



## rsood (May 10, 2018)

gurusanjay said:


> I have submitted EOI for NSW - Far South coast on 489 sub class visa on 30-Jan-2018 with 65 Points. The Skill set is for computer Network and System Analyst. (263111 )
> 
> I have received an acknowledgement reference number .
> 
> ...


Retake PTE/IELTS and get 20 points. 65 will take forever.


----------



## rsood (May 10, 2018)

vembu293 said:


> @rsood
> 
> it is not recommended just because a job code has better visa opportunity, please refer to 263111 roles and responsibility carefully and decide.
> 
> In your case, you have already got an assessment..so please note that the CO may compare your old RnR & new RnR


May be i was lucky. I uploaded same RnRs and got 263111 today.


----------



## rsood (May 10, 2018)

mdomer.ece said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am new in this group. I have submitted my EOI on 18 May 2018 for 263111 ANZSCO code as per the following breakdown
> 
> ...


I also got 65 points but not enough for 189/190 for NSW. You've good score in PTE but why your exp points is 0? If you get ACS for at least 3 years you'll get additional 5 points.


----------



## mdomer.ece (Mar 15, 2018)

rsood said:


> mdomer.ece said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends,
> ...


ACS Deducted two years from my overall experience and now my total experience assessed by ACS is almost two years.
I have to wait for more one year to get a total of 3 years of experience.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

What are the chances of getting invite at 75 points for 189 visa


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> What are the chances of getting invite at 75 points for 189 visa




Anzsco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> anubhavsharma18 said:
> 
> 
> > What are the chances of getting invite at 75 points for 189 visa
> ...


263111 computer network and system engineer, EOI submitted on 31st may with 75 points for 189.


----------



## rsood (May 10, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> 263111 computer network and system engineer, EOI submitted on 31st may with 75 points for 189.


75 is a pretty good score for both 189/190. Can't predict the timing for invite though, it all depends upon the number of applications filed for 263111 and they send invite on a pro rata bases.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

sundarM said:


> Yes PTE 20 makes a big difference. Go for it.


As NSW and Vic are not taking any application, any idea what will happen to those who filed EOI last year, but points got increased in June due to spouse points or 20 points in PTE. Will that be considered only after July? Mine got updated as 70 + 5 in June for computer network. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Can we have people with 70 and 75 points with DOE for 263111(189 and 190)waiting to get invited. This will help everyone to predict their time for invite.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Can we have people with 70 and 75 points with DOE for 263111(189 and 190)waiting to get invited. This will help everyone to predict their time for invite.


Mine is 31st May with 75 points for 189. Still waiting for invite.


----------



## catchpaul28 (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm also waiting for an invite from Victoria with 75 pts 190 - Victoria & 70 pts - 189. Although I received a nomination (Not Invite) from Victoria last December, I opted to wait for 189 but cut off points increased to 75 in Jan 2018. I have updated my EOI again for 190 - Victoria. Will I get nominated again?


----------



## vijayaji (Jun 26, 2018)

*Jishnu Vijayan*



Pnarang3 said:


> Can we have people with 70 and 75 points with DOE for 263111(189 and 190)waiting to get invited. This will help everyone to predict their time for invite.


Saw this comment and I joined  Thanks 
________________________________________________
263111 | Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
PTE 1st 17-Apr-17 S/W/R/L 88/90/85/83
ACS Submitted 28-Apr-18
ACS +ve Result 18-June-18
EOI Submitted 189 on 18-June-18 - 75 pts
EOI Submitted 190 NSW 18-June-2018 - 80 pts


----------



## arun fabregas (Jul 4, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Can we have people with 70 and 75 points with DOE for 263111(189 and 190)waiting to get invited. This will help everyone to predict their time for invite.


Me too bro, i update mine in may 2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pnarang3 said:


> Can we have people with 70 and 75 points with DOE for 263111(189 and 190)waiting to get invited. This will help everyone to predict their time for invite.




Forums isnt the best tool to build the analysis- tracker is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vijayaji said:


> Saw this comment and I joined  Thanks
> 
> ________________________________________________
> 
> ...




With 80 you should get ita in the jext round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Pnarang3 said:


> Can we have people with 70 and 75 points with DOE for 263111(189 and 190)waiting to get invited. This will help everyone to predict their time for invite.


My details are 70 for 189 and 75 for 190

EOI Launch date is Feb 2018

Exp: 15
Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE : 10 

Still waiting for invitation.
Not sure if I get invitation by 1st week of Aug 2018, since my age details will have 5 points lesser which will go to 65 points after Aug 2018.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

Did anyone know when would be the next round of invitation and will there be any chances of inviting more in this month?

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramitha777 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys
So the latest rule changes has brought the minimum points to 65. Somebody told me with this, everything resets, ie 263111 comes down to 65 too and Wil increase again as the year progresses. Is this true?

I've submitted my EOI for 65 for 189 and 70 for 190. (IELTS 10).

If the above case is true, will I have a chance? And if it's not true what are the chances for me with what I have.

TIA


----------



## rsood (May 10, 2018)

65 is not safe anymore due to tremendous number of applications. 
Target 75 for 189/190 visa.
Check trend on http://myimmitracker.com


----------



## rollodxb (May 6, 2018)

Hi Guys, I have submitted EOI on 4 May 2018 with 75 points for 189 and 80 for 190. Does anyone know when the next round of invites will be sent ?


----------



## avisinger (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Can anyone please suggest me how much can be waiting period for 189 with 70 points and 75 for state sponsorship. 

My points breakup :
Age: 30
Qualification : 15
PTE : 20
Experience : 5
EOI updated on 8th July 2018.
Invitation : ????


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Did anyone got invite today?


----------



## katta.saikrishna (Jul 18, 2016)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Did anyone got invite today?


I think no one got invitation for this job code ...

Not sure how many invitations were released on overall.

I read that there are only 180 invitations were opened today on overall job codes.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes one from the forum got invited on 80 points.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepu.smg11 (Sep 5, 2017)

Guys if they say it's more a non pro rata round then why the 65 pointers who are waiting since long have not been invited?


----------



## rollodxb (May 6, 2018)

got invitation today. had applied on 4 May with 75 points for 189.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Guys, what is the next step for us? 70 pointers in 263111 donot seem to get invitation in near future. Any suggestions?

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Guys, what is the next step for us? 70 pointers in 263111 donot seem to get invitation in near future. Any suggestions?
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
> EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
> ...


Hi buddy,

May I know why your application was rejected by VIC for 190?


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Guys, what is the next step for us? 70 pointers in 263111 donot seem to get invitation in near future. Any suggestions?
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
> EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
> ...



HI,
263111 with 70 pointers cleared till 30/10/2017.
You should get in 1-2 months.


----------



## avisinger (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Can we create multiple EOIs for both NSW and VIC.

Or we have to create only one EOI at a time, I am asking this question since I have read somewhere that VIC rejects an individual EOI if it finds multiple EOI. 

So please someone let me know if we can create multiple EOIs.

I have applied with 75 points for State Sponsorship and 70 points for 189.  
Also please let me know how much can be the waiting period.


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Folks, do we have a whatsapp group for the 263111 profile? Kindly share the link to join.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

greenhost said:


> Folks, do we have a whatsapp group for the 263111 profile? Kindly share the link to join.




Sent the link on pm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimpatel (Sep 23, 2016)

Pnarang3 said:


> greenhost said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, do we have a whatsapp group for the 263111 profile? Kindly share the link to join.
> ...


Hi would you mind sharing the same with me as well please?

Thanks


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sent the link on pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It says the link revoked.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

greenhost said:


> It says the link revoked.




Let me check with admin. Will get back to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

jimpatel said:


> Hi would you mind sharing the same with me as well please?
> 
> Thanks




Sure will share once I have the correct link.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

greenhost said:


> It says the link revoked.




Sent again pls check


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

jimpatel said:


> Hi would you mind sharing the same with me as well please?
> 
> Thanks




Sent. Please check 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avisinger said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Can we create multiple EOIs for both NSW and VIC.
> 
> ...


Most members create multiple EOIs 
Now you have to choose between more chances of preinvite as you are applying to several states or put all your basket in VIC application only and show that you are dedicated to the state 

Both have their pros and cons
You cannot have the cake and eat it too

Cheers


----------



## jimpatel (Sep 23, 2016)

Pnarang3 said:


> jimpatel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi would you mind sharing the same with me as well please?
> ...



Thank you 😊


----------



## Bubbly88 (May 4, 2018)

A question..
Applied EOI for 190 visa with NSW on 25th february 2018.. i havent received any invite or been contacted since.. is there some step i am missing here?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Bubbly88 said:


> A question..
> Applied EOI for 190 visa with NSW on 25th february 2018.. i havent received any invite or been contacted since.. is there some step i am missing here?


Bubbly you are missing 10 points from pte/IELTS score.
With 60+5 points, wait is more. Which can be utilized to get higher score and no news of any NWS invite.

Seniors can amend.


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sent the link on pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi pnarang, can you pm me the link too...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hi pnarang, can you pm me the link too...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi Pnarang,

Would you please pm me the link as well?

Apologise for the inconvenience 

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk[/quote]



Sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bubbly88 said:


> A question..
> Applied EOI for 190 visa with NSW on 25th february 2018.. i havent received any invite or been contacted since.. is there some step i am missing here?


It depends on points... some people sit for long time without an invite.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> Hi Pnarang,
> 
> Would you please pm me the link as well?
> 
> ...




Sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]



Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

*Nsw 190 263111 fy 17-18*

Hi Seniors,

I just want to ask a couple of questions. In the previous FY 2017-18, has anyone gotten invitations from NSW with only 70 points w/ 5 SS and Proficient English?.

Is our occupation (263111) high demand in NSW?

Thank you very much.


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sent again pls check
> 
> Hello Can you please share the link with me too. Thanks !


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]



Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

@Pnarang3
Can you also please PM me the WhatsApp link ?

Thanks!
RJ


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi, Could you send me the link as well
Thanks.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Got the invite after 71 days


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks to Almighty GOD.

I also got the invite. Invites seems to be huge this time. 263111 moved from 11th May for 75 pointers.

263111
75 Points
EOI DATE - 1st August 2018


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

All the very best to all the forum members. I am sure, there would be many people like me to post the happy news today.

Lets see the queue movement for 70 Pointers. I am sure there would be some visas for 70 pointers also.

Plz check ur email. Even i missed it because i was not expecting mine in this round. Happy News might be waiting out there.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

izharkazmi said:


> All the very best to all the forum members. I am sure, there would be many people like me to post the happy news today.
> 
> Lets see the queue movement for 70 Pointers. I am sure there would be some visas for 70 pointers also.
> 
> ...


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Congratulations to the ones who received the invite. 

Please WITHDRAW your 190 invites and make way for others.

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## izharkazmi (Nov 13, 2013)

Sure.

I have removed my 190 EOI.

All the best ...

_______
263111
Points 75
EOI date 1st August 2018
Invite 11th August 2018 (within 10 days)


----------



## vijayaji (Jun 26, 2018)

I got the invite today as well. 
-----------------------------------------------
263111 | Computer Network and Systems Engineer 

PTE 1st 17-Apr-17 S/W/R/L 88/90/85/83

ACS Submitted 28-Apr-18

ACS +ve Result 18-June-18

EOI Submitted 189 on 18-June-18 - 75 pts

EOI Submitted 190 NSW 18-June-2018 - 80 pts

189 Invite : 11-Aug-2018


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,
I am a network and security professional having 6.5 years of exp. I am getting 70 points. Should i apply for : 
Computer Network and Systems Engineer(263111) or ICT Security Specialist(262112).
My points will be 75 in April 2019. Please suggest how to proceed and do I stand a chance with 70 points?


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi,
> I am a network and security professional having 6.5 years of exp. I am getting 70 points. Should i apply for :
> Computer Network and Systems Engineer(263111) or ICT Security Specialist(262112).
> My points will be 75 in April 2019. Please suggest how to proceed and do I stand a chance with 70 points?


Yes apply under 263111, 75 pointers are currently getting invite for 263111, and 70 pointers have been waiting from last 9 months as per ISCAH estimates


----------



## amir-b (Aug 28, 2018)

is there a chance to get invited for 263111 with 65 points?


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Yes apply under 263111, 75 pointers are currently getting invite for 263111, and 70 pointers have been waiting from last 9 months as per ISCAH estimates


Hi, 
My consultant has told me to go with Security Specialist. I have done B Tech in computer science and am working on network security including firewalls, DDOS mitigation, cyber security etc. Will they deduct 4 years in my case? 
Which will be a better profile with 70 points (will try for 189) 262112 or 263111?


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

correct me if i am wrong, but please check the attached link below, it shows that the minimum points score for 2631 is now 70 instead of 75, does that mean that i can lodge EOI for 189 as well? or they are just having some errors with their data? because from July invitation round it was still 75, but August round became 70.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-august-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi,
> My consultant has told me to go with Security Specialist. I have done B Tech in computer science and am working on network security including firewalls, DDOS mitigation, cyber security etc. Will they deduct 4 years in my case?
> Which will be a better profile with 70 points (will try for 189) 262112 or 263111?


Check the roles and responsibilities of of both ANZSCO codes as they would overlap and select accordingly. If in your degree contains 50% of ICT content then it is ICT major and if ACS thinks that it is related to your occupation then they would deduct 2 years else 4 years. My 2 cents are that they would deduct 2 years.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> correct me if i am wrong, but please check the attached link below, it shows that the minimum points score for 2631 is now 70 instead of 75, does that mean that i can lodge EOI for 189 as well? or they are just having some errors with their data? because from July invitation round it was still 75, but August round became 70.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-august-2018-invitation-round.aspx


All 75 pointers have been cleared for 263111 in August round. Only 70 pointers left in Q with last one on 27/09/2017 12:29 PM.


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> All 75 pointers have been cleared for 263111 in August round. Only 70 pointers left in Q with last one on 27/09/2017 12:29 PM.


Thanks for replying, so which means if i'm sitting at 70 points, and i submit my EOI for 189 now i'll be in a long queue?


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Marcus_1104 said:


> Thanks for replying, so which means if i'm sitting at 70 points, and i submit my EOI for 189 now i'll be in a long queue?


yes


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Guys; with 70 points and my DOE being 17 November 2017; when can i expect an invitation?


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

*Cutoff Date Question.*

Hi 263111 aspirants,

I have a question that has been posted on another thread but unsatisfied answer. Hopefully you guys can provide some insight.

If you look at the recent invitations report on 11/08/18, the cutoff of 263111 was back to 70 and the DOE is 27/09/17. But if you check on the invitations on 22/11/17, the cutoff was 70 but the DOE was 30/10/2017. 

The thing I do not understand is how the cutoff date on 30/10/2017 moved back to 27/09/2017? is it even possible? If so, what is the reason?

I apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> Hi 263111 aspirants,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Doe goes back in case someone didn’t accepted the invite first time in allocated 60 days n it is reisued again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> The Doe goes back in case someone didn’t accepted the invite first time in allocated 60 days n it is reisued again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Based on your knowledge, is reissuing invitations pure automatic without DHA employee intervention? IMO, reissuing invitations back to 29/09/17 does bring disadvantages to us because I am quite worried that the 2017-18 FY trends would happen again on this FY.

Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111
EOI Date of Effect : Nov 8, 2017 
189: 70
190 : 70 (+5) NSW.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Purely automatic. Ya it is a disadvantage but this is the way it is. Can’t help it. Based on your timeline you will definately get it on 11th Sep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

hakim92 said:


> Based on your knowledge, is reissuing invitations pure automatic without DHA employee intervention? IMO, reissuing invitations back to 29/09/17 does bring disadvantages to us because I am quite worried that the 2017-18 FY trends would happen again on this FY.
> 
> Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111
> EOI Date of Effect : Nov 8, 2017
> ...


Hey pal; keeping my fingers crossed but i have a feeling that the invitation will definately come on 11 September but you never know with DHA they might spring a suprise again :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello Experts,

Could anyone let us know the state of the Job market for Network Engineers / Security Engineers in Sydney? Any forum to prepare for the interview/networking/local job hunt?


----------



## Adam1618 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello,

I already lodged visa application but EOI / Skill select status is still showing 'INVITED'. Still seeing 'Apply Visa' link.I have already paid for my application and received confirmation. I believed my EOI should be suspended after visa lodge and the status should change to 'lodged'.

Has anyone experienced the same issue?
Thank you!


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Can Nov guys with 70 points, post here their dates? want to know how many of us have 70 points with DOE in Nov.

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Can Nov guys with 70 points, post here their dates? want to know how many of us have 70 points with DOE in Nov.
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
> EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
> ...


Hi man,

I have same exact total point with you and my DOE is 8/11/2017.


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

hakim92 said:


> Hi man,
> 
> I have same exact total point with you and my DOE is 8/11/2017.


Same points and my DOE 17/11/2017


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

70, DOE 27th NOV 2017. I think we'd all in NOV get it soon, just have to worry about those getting the 2nd invites in sept and october


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

sghx700_rgb said:


> 70, DOE 27th NOV 2017. I think we'd all in NOV get it soon, just have to worry about those getting the 2nd invites in sept and october


What do you mean actually? Would you please explain it to us?


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Same points with DoE as below... Long queue for me...


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> What do you mean actually? Would you please explain it to us?


the 70s were all sent invitation till 30th october 2017, but there were some who didnt accept the first invite. Thus, when the high numbers of invitations issued during the last AUG 11, these ppl who didnt accept the invitation last time got it the second time, thats why the DOE moved to sept 27. So, if there were ppl between sept 27th and oct 30th who didnt accept invitation the last time, they'd get it again during the next selection on sept 11, which would impact us. PLus we are competing with the new 75s and above.


----------



## avisinger (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello Forum Friends,

I have a doubt with regards to whether DHA will consider EOI updated date or EOI lodged date when clearing the queue during invitations. 

I lodged my EOI last year july but i have updated my EOI with latest PTE score and points changed to 70 for 189 class. So I am confused with regards to this.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

avisinger said:


> Hello Forum Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The date on which points changed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

jtmatswani said:


> Hey pal; keeping my fingers crossed but i have a feeling that the invitation will definately come on 11 September but you never know with DHA they might spring a suprise again :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


As far as I know, the invitations will be sent on 11/09/2018 to all pros and non-pros. But the main issue is that do 263111 NOV applicants will get invited on that date. As you said before, I also hope that we receive invitations next week on 11th.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

*ACS assesment-guide plz*

Hi all...I'm about to submit documents for ACS assessment.
If we r scanning all original certificates & ref letters ( not Xerox copies), notarizing will still be required?
Please guide..


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Drish said:


> Hi all...I'm about to submit documents for ACS assessment.
> If we r scanning all original certificates & ref letters ( not Xerox copies), notarizing will still be required?
> Please guide..




Yes it is required.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all...I'm about to submit documents for ACS assessment.
> ...


Thanks..do we also need to keep all supporting documents like payslips etc...?


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

*ACS assessment help*

do we also need to keep all supporting documents like payslips etc... along with reference letter?
Please guide..


----------



## arun fabregas (Jul 4, 2017)

*190 vic*

hi guys,

I want to know, someone said to me that 190 vic was closed for 263111, is that right, please someone give me a reply


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Drish said:


> do we also need to keep all supporting documents like payslips etc... along with reference letter?
> Please guide..


Yes, payslips, bank statements, tax documents, PF statement if in India, promotion letters, incriment letters and everything else you got!


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

arun fabregas said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I want to know, someone said to me that 190 vic was closed for 263111, is that right, please someone give me a reply


It is very much open. You need IELTS 7.0 in each band	and Three years minimum work exp.


----------



## j.pandu1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi All,

What are the chances for the invite 263111 70 pts date of EOI 25/05/2018.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > do we also need to keep all supporting documents like payslips etc... along with reference letter?
> ...


Thanks..Do we need to certify the supporting documents as well?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Drish said:


> Hi all...I'm about to submit documents for ACS assessment.
> If we r scanning all original certificates & ref letters ( not Xerox copies), notarizing will still be required?
> Please guide..


1. All documents to be notarized before sending for ACS skills assessment.
2. After documents are notarized, take color scan copy.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Drish said:


> do we also need to keep all supporting documents like payslips etc... along with reference letter?
> Please guide..




If the reference letter is on company letter head, then supporting documents not required. Otherwise, required.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > do we also need to keep all supporting documents like payslips etc... along with reference letter?
> ...


Thank you


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Drish said:


> Thanks..Do we need to certify the supporting documents as well?


Not required if submitting color scans.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Drish said:


> Thank you


Supporting documents are required irrespective of letterhead or not.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks..Do we need to certify the supporting documents as well?
> ...


👍 Thanks


----------



## arun fabregas (Jul 4, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> It is very much open. You need IELTS 7.0 in each band	and Three years minimum work exp.


thank you mate.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you
> ...


Oh..k..thank you 👍👍


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

I only provided employer's reference on company letter and they did not ask for any additional documents.


Drish said:


> Oh..k..thank you 👍👍


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

PJmask said:


> I only provided employer's reference on company letter and they did not ask for any additional documents.


Payslipe, bank statements etc. are not required for ACS assessment. You would definately need all the docs once you apply for visa because ACS does not verify anything, it is DHA to whom you have to proove all yoiur claims.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> PJmask said:
> 
> 
> > I only provided employer's reference on company letter and they did not ask for any additional documents.
> ...


👍
But on which stage is DHA verification happening?
After EOI is picked?


----------



## tushar.mistry83 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Pnarang, can you please pm me the link too ?

Regards,
-Tushar

ACS Positive - 1st March 2018
PTE - R 87 L 90 W 80 S 90
EOI submitted (189/190) - Sept 5, 2018


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Drish said:


> 👍
> But on which stage is DHA verification happening?
> After EOI is picked?


After you are invited to lodge visa and you pay visa fee and upload all docs.


----------



## tushar.mistry83 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Pnarang,

I meant the whatsapp link for 263111 guys.

regards,
-Tushar

ACS 263111 Positive - 1st March 2018
PTE - R 87 L 90 W 80 S 90
EOI submitted (189/190) - Sept 5, 2018


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

tushar.mistry83 said:


> Hi Pnarang,
> 
> I meant the whatsapp link for 263111 guys.
> 
> ...




Not allowing me send pm to you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

Pnarang3 said:


> Not allowing me send pm to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you pls PM me the group link as well?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

mrit said:


> Could you pls PM me the group link as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrit (Sep 23, 2016)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, got it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## j.pandu1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi Mate,

Could you please send me the link.

Regards


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

j.pandu1 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Could you please send me the link.
> 
> Regards




Not allowing me to sent you a pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adil Ibrahim (Oct 7, 2016)

I have the same code 263111 (75 Points -189) with DOE 8-Sep-2018.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## chinchuntes (Oct 31, 2014)

Adil Ibrahim said:


> I have the same code 263111 (75 Points -189) with DOE 8-Sep-2018.
> 
> Hoping for the best.


 Cool bro. We in already. Cheers


----------



## Adil Ibrahim (Oct 7, 2016)

chinchuntes said:


> Cool bro. We in already. Cheers


Thank you so much, I just saw your 10th PTE attempt, I wish and pray your hard work pays you off this evening ray2:


----------



## chinchuntes (Oct 31, 2014)

Adil Ibrahim said:


> Thank you so much, I just saw your 10th PTE attempt, I wish and pray your hard work pays you off this evening ray2:


Thank you bro... Paid off already.


----------



## chinchuntes (Oct 31, 2014)

*Invite Received*

Invited DOE 30-AUG-2018


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

chinchuntes said:


> Invited DOE 30-AUG-2018




Congrats bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adil Ibrahim (Oct 7, 2016)

Invited
263111
75 points
Doe 8-sep-2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Invited
DOE 22nd Nov
70 points.

From other groups, 70 pointers from Dec 18 also got invite

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## vishalp555 (Sep 12, 2018)

Is there a dedicated group to track 263111 invites?

I am a 70 pointer with DOE 30/6/18.


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

vishalp555 said:


> Is there a dedicated group to track 263111 invites?
> 
> I am a 70 pointer with DOE 30/6/18.


Hey buddy, if you meant whatsapp group, yes there is. I'm not in it but soon enough one of the guys will send you the link. Try to post 5 messages on the forum thou, to be able to receive private messages as it is the only way allowed to exchange phone numbers.

:thumb:


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

GSM82 said:


> Hey buddy, if you meant whatsapp group, yes there is. I'm not in it but soon enough one of the guys will send you the link. Try to post 5 messages on the forum thou, to be able to receive private messages as it is the only way allowed to exchange phone numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:




I have the link n will send after the person is eligible to receive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

vishalp555 said:


> Is there a dedicated group to track 263111 invites?
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 70 pointer with DOE 30/6/18.




Hi. I also with same points and my DOE 21/7/18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> I have the link n will send after the person is eligible to receive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can you pin me the link, I want to join the group


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Uday.merugu said:


> Can you pin me the link, I want to join the group
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not allowing me to send you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Not allowing me to send you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Is there any other problem way to get in..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Uday.merugu said:


> Is there any other problem way to get in..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You will become eligible after 5 posts. I think 2 to go for u


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> You will become eligible after 5 posts. I think 2 to go for u
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Okay. I’m new to this chat. I’m just trying to understand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalp555 (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks Man. Will do.


----------



## vishalp555 (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## vishalp555 (Sep 12, 2018)

I would like to join whatsapp and online both.


----------



## vishalp555 (Sep 12, 2018)

Uday.merugu said:


> Hi. I also with same points and my DOE 21/7/18
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my 5th. Apologies for garbage if any.


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

vishalp555 said:


> This is my 5th. Apologies for garbage if any.




I’m not having the link for whatsapp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> You will become eligible after 5 posts. I think 2 to go for u
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Pnarang3, can you send me the link now.
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Uday.merugu said:


> Hi Pnarang3, can you send me the link now.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prakash123 (Sep 14, 2018)

Adil Ibrahim said:


> Invited
> 263111
> 75 points
> Doe 8-sep-2018
> ...


Congrats. How long altogether it took you to get the 189 invitation? Also, did you apply for 190 or not?


----------



## vishalp555 (Sep 12, 2018)

Uday.merugu said:


> Hi Pnarang3, can you send me the link now.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I get the link too?


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

vishalp555 said:


> Can I get the link too?




Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey guys, can I join the group too? Can anyone PM me the link? Thanks


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hey guys, can I join the group too? Can anyone PM me the link? Thanks




Sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.


----------



## tushar.mistry83 (Feb 21, 2018)

hi Pnarang3,

Please let me know if i need to change some settings in my account so that you would be able to PM me the whatsapp link. Your reply said that you were not able to PM me.

regards,
-Tushar

ACS 263111 Positive - 1st March 2018
PTE - R 87 L 90 W 80 S 90
EOI submitted (189/190) - Sept 5, 2018


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

tushar.mistry83 said:


> hi Pnarang3,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need to complete 5 posts. I see you have completed 4 so one to go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

j.pandu1 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please complete 5 posts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

*Post-padding*

The purpose of Expat Forum is for members to help each other, not simply to arrange access to sites or groups that could be seen as competitors to the forum.

Members need 5 good posts before they have access to the Private Message system, but new members should be aware that if they make posts purely to raise their post count (post-padding), just so that they can access the PM system, those posts may be deleted by moderators. 

See paragraph 4, here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594

Thank you.


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Expats,

I have updated my EOI with 75 points with DOE 21/09/2018. When can I expect an invitation?

_________________
ANZSCO Code 263111
ACS Applied - 30 March 2017
ACS Results - 18 April 2017
PTE-A - 6th Attempt - L81 R80 S90 W81
189 - 75 Points - 21/09/2018
190 NSW - 80 Points - 21/09/2018


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

dipanshub said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




11th October 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> 11th October
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man for the prompt response...eagerly waiting for it layball:


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

dipanshub said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have updated my EOI with 75 points with DOE 21/09/2018. When can I expect an invitation?
> 
> ...


11th october


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

dipanshub said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Next round on 11th oct. 19day to go. 
Good luck mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> 11th october



Thanks man for the positive response.....eagerly waiting for this now....


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Uday.merugu said:


> Next round on 11th oct. 19day to go.
> Good luck mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks mate .....eagerly waiting for this now....


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

helo folks... just asking om behalg of my cousin. .. how much is the experience required after computer enginerring diploma from india. my btother has done diploma in computer engineering and want to apply 489 family sponser. he is working since 3.5 years. so want to know how much years of experience is required for him get acs assesment

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

raman15091987 said:


> helo folks... just asking om behalg of my cousin. .. how much is the experience required after computer enginerring diploma from india. my btother has done diploma in computer engineering and want to apply 489 family sponser. he is working since 3.5 years. so want to know how much years of experience is required for him get acs assesment
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


ACS would deduct 6 years for computers diploma.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Has anybody applied to Nsw and Vic with 70+5 (ss) recently? Any idea what the trends are? I have 65 for 189 so I'm going to forget about that.


----------



## Hi.all (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey Pnarang3,\
Could you senf me the link too..
----------------------------------------------
ACS : September 2017
PTE : September 2017 with 10 points Only.
PTE again : with 20 Points now. ( 17 Sept 2018)
Total Points : 75 (189) and 75+5 (SS).
EOI Updated on : 21 September 2018.


----------



## Hi.all (Oct 17, 2017)

*ankur*



Uday.merugu said:


> I’m not having the link for whatsapp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Pnarang3,\
Could you send me the link too..
----------------------------------------------
ACS : September 2017
PTE : September 2017 with 10 points Only.
PTE again : with 20 Points now. ( 17 Sept 2018)
Total Points : 75 (189) and 75+5 (SS).
EOI Updated on : 21 September 2018.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Is there any possibility for the invite under 263111 with 65 points? When was the last invite sent to 65 pointers and their date of EOI?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

funnybond4u said:


> Is there any possibility for the invite under 263111 with 65 points? When was the last invite sent to 65 pointers and their date of EOI?




Nearly impossible at the moment. There is a huge backlog of 70 pointers currently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Pnarang3 said:


> Nearly impossible at the moment. There is a huge backlog of 70 pointers currently
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate for the reply. Do you know how long is the queue on 70?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Malar2331 said:


> Hi
> My husband applied for eoi on September 16th,2018. He got 65 points and added 5points of mine. Now he got 70points in the category Computer System and Network. Can anybody say when we will get an invitation for this category? Bcoz his visa is valid for up-to 5months.


What is your husband anzco?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> What is your husband anzco?


Don,t ask everywhere put in one thread and you will be answered. If your anzco is 2631 then the 70 pointed people were invited up to almost 27/09/2017. So there can be a waiting of 4 or 5 months or may be if the 75 pointed people are kept coming.:amen:


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

funnybond4u said:


> Thanks mate for the reply. Do you know how long is the queue on 70?




Since mid jan unofficially. Department is still to publish the official results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

If you want to be exact 189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


----------



## j.pandu1 (Sep 4, 2018)

*Pandu*

Official skill select results for 11 sep are published now.

I can't post the link here just go to DOHA website 17 Jan was the last invite sent for 70 pts.


----------



## sbahuguna (Jun 13, 2018)

I initially submitted an EOI on Sep 27 but had to edit the employment month when I realised that the experience needs to exclude the employment month considered by ACS.
(ACS mentioned experience *after Dec 2011* so had to correct date of employment to Jan 2012)
Now the date of effect shows as Oct 2(when I made the changes) on SkillSelect.

Would I be considered for Oct round?


----------



## nunim (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi all,

I have filed my EOI on Sep.17 for 189 visa with 70 points. Is there any site unofficially to track the Queue?


----------



## nunim (Oct 5, 2018)

*Did you receive invitation for 189 visa. .*



Pnarang3 said:


> Purely automatic. Ya it is a disadvantage but this is the way it is. Can’t help it. Based on your timeline you will definately get it on 11th Sep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have submitted on September 17, 2018, so am curious to know if you received your invitation.


----------



## tushar.mistry83 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Pnarang3,

Thanks, Could you please send me the whatsapp link ? I think i would be eligible now.

I also have couple of doubts to be clarified.

1) Do we need to reach out to state (NSW) separately after applying for 190 in skill select ?
2) I submitted my EOI on Sept 5 2018. My points would increase by 5 in Sept 2019 because of experience. Now if i change my job before Sept 2019 , do I need to get my skills re-evaluated by ACS ?

Kindly let me know. Thanks.

regards,
-Tushar

ACS 263111 Positive - 1st March 2018
PTE - R 87 L 90 W 80 S 90
EOI submitted (189/190) - Sept 5, 2018


----------



## arun fabregas (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys i got invite today for 189:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sbahuguna (Jun 13, 2018)

sbahuguna said:


> I initially submitted an EOI on Sep 27 but had to edit the employment month when I realised that the experience needs to exclude the employment month considered by ACS.
> (ACS mentioned experience *after Dec 2011* so had to correct date of employment to Jan 2012)
> Now the date of effect shows as Oct 2(when I made the changes) on SkillSelect.
> 
> Would I be considered for Oct round?




I got the invitation in this round layball:


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

May I also please get the whatsapp link if eligible?


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

sbahuguna said:


> sbahuguna said:
> 
> 
> > I initially submitted an EOI on Sep 27 but had to edit the employment month when I realised that the experience needs to exclude the employment month considered by ACS.
> ...


What was score?


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Got invited....with 75 Points with DOE-21 Sep....


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Sadhnaarora said:


> May I also please get the whatsapp link if eligible?




Messaged u


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sadhnaarora said:
> 
> 
> > May I also please get the whatsapp link if eligible?
> ...


Thank you


----------



## sbahuguna (Jun 13, 2018)

75 points


----------



## sbahuguna (Jun 13, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sadhnaarora said:
> 
> 
> > May I also please get the whatsapp link if eligible?
> ...





sbahuguna said:


> 75 points



Can I also have the watsapp link pls?


----------



## j.pandu1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi Sbahuguna,

Congratulations for the invite mate.
Could you please confirm your date of EOI for 189 please?

Thanks


----------



## j.pandu1 (Sep 4, 2018)

arun fabregas said:


> Hi guys i got invite today for 189:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Hi Sbahuguna,

Congratulations for the invite mate.
Could you please confirm your date of EOI for 189 please?

Thanks


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sadhnaarora said:
> 
> 
> > May I also please get the whatsapp link if eligible?
> ...


Thank you


----------



## sbahuguna (Jun 13, 2018)

j.pandu1 said:


> arun fabregas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys i got invite today for 189
> ...


EOI was initially submitted on Sep 27 and later updated on Oct 2. So the effective date was Oct 2.


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi Guys
Had submitted EOI on 30 August however, since my experience changed in October hence, it got auto updated on 7 oct.

Points - 70 
Can someone please confirm what would the Effective date that will be considered for Invite?


----------



## j.pandu1 (Sep 4, 2018)

arun fabregas said:


> Hi guys i got invite today for 189:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats mate.

What's you date of EOI , Am waiting with same points with EOI ladged in June.


----------



## arun fabregas (Jul 4, 2017)

j.pandu1 said:


> Hi Sbahuguna,
> 
> Congratulations for the invite mate.
> Could you please confirm your date of EOI for 189 please?
> ...


70 points, 22/5/2018


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

sbahuguna said:


> Can I also have the watsapp link pls?




Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Sadhnaarora said:


> Hi Guys
> Had submitted EOI on 30 August however, since my experience changed in October hence, it got auto updated on 7 oct.
> 
> Points - 70
> Can someone please confirm what would the Effective date that will be considered for Invite?




If the change in experience caused the point change then it would be 7th oct otherwise 30 August.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.pandu1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi 

Please send me the link?

Regards
Pandu


----------



## avisinger (Jun 10, 2016)

So friends queue for 70 pointers for our 263111 is cleared till May 2018?? Just estimating it from looking at one of the posts in forum


My Eoi effective date is : July 8th 2018 so any idea friends when I can expect invitation


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Sadhnaarora said:


> Hi Guys
> Had submitted EOI on 30 August however, since my experience changed in October hence, it got auto updated on 7 oct.
> 
> Points - 70
> Can someone please confirm what would the Effective date that will be considered for Invite?


Next round.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Got Invited under 263111 Finally


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Congratulations to all who got invited!!!

Cheers!


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

Australian Expat said:


> Got Invited under 263111 Finally




What is your DOE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

avisinger said:


> So friends queue for 70 pointers for our 263111 is cleared till May 2018?? Just estimating it from looking at one of the posts in forum
> 
> 
> My Eoi effective date is : July 8th 2018 so any idea friends when I can expect invitation


We could get it in next round. Meantime, start preparing for the process documentation.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

So 70 pointers have a chance? I applied on 20th Sept 2018 with 70 points. Is there any chance for an invite this year? 263111

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> So 70 pointers have a chance? I applied on 20th Sept 2018 with 70 points. Is there any chance for an invite this year? 263111
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk




Yes probably by dec.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

*ISCAH Predication*

As per Iscah, all 70 pointers (2631) will clear the queue by December invite. 

Awaiting next round! :spy:


When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

sameer_vbd said:


> As per Iscah, all 70 pointers (2631) will clear the queue by December invite.
> 
> Awaiting next round! :spy:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was guessing the same. I applied for my wife's Skill assessment as well for 190. So let's see how it goes. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

what is the chance to get invitation for 65 points?


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

espionage said:


> what is the chance to get invitation for 65 points?


Hey, theres a huge backlog of 75, 70 pointers and more being added day by day. You can check using iscah predictions. They are off by a month or 2. It also depends on when you submitted your application. I submitted mine with 70 points last month. Hope this helps. If you have time and money then no harm in trying. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> Hey, theres a huge backlog of 75, 70 pointers and more being added day by day. You can check using iscah predictions. They are off by a month or 2. It also depends on when you submitted your application. I submitted mine with 70 points last month. Hope this helps. If you have time and money then no harm in trying. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Portugal not good?
I heard you can get a PR buy investing 500k euro in the country.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

espionage said:


> Portugal not good?
> I heard you can get a PR buy investing 500k euro in the country.


This is an easier option. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tushar.mistry83 (Feb 21, 2018)

hi Pnarang3,

Could you please send me the whatsapp link ?

thanks,
-Tushar


ACS 263111 Positive - 1st March 2018
PTE - R 87 L 90 W 80 S 90
EOI submitted (189/190) - Sept 5, 2018


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

sameer_vbd said:


> As per Iscah, all 70 pointers (2631) will clear the queue by December invite.
> 
> Awaiting next round! :spy:
> 
> ...


am waiting too , good luck.


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

mike129 said:


> am waiting too , good luck.


do you think will NSW/VIC accepts 65+5 for 190?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

tushar.mistry83 said:


> hi Pnarang3,
> 
> Could you please send me the whatsapp link ?
> 
> ...




Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

tushar.mistry83 said:


> hi Pnarang3,
> 
> Could you please send me the whatsapp link ?
> 
> ...


What is your point? 
Can you update in the signature?


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you sent me the wats app link?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

espionage said:


> do you think will NSW/VIC accepts 65+5 for 190?


They will accept only if the 75 and 70 pointers are cleared, as per my understanding.


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

mike129 said:


> They will accept only if the 75 and 70 pointers are cleared, as per my understanding.


did you get an agent to work for your case?


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

hi Guys,

i have joined this forum and dont know much. Can you guys please tell me when should i expect the invite.

Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Code 263111 
PTE First 11/10/2018 S/W/R/L 90/82/87/90 
ACS Submitted 21/02/2018
ACS +VE result 27/04/2018

EOI DoE 189 16/10/2018 70 Points
EOI DoE 190 16/10/2018 75 Points

ITA Awaited


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

yadav said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> i have joined this forum and dont know much. Can you guys please tell me when should i expect the invite.
> 
> ...


Hey yadav, 

I have the same points as you. From what I gathered. You can expect an Invite in the next 3-6 months for 189 and 190 is unpredictable. Can you increase your points to 80? 263111 is a big occupation like accountant so it's really tight right now. Why dont you aim for a 489 too for fun but In all honesty that's wheres the Australian immi dept wants to be heading. I've given my wife's skills to be assesed to get 80 points. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mith1234 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Can you guys please tell me when should i expect the invite.

Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Code 263111 

EOI DoE 189 27/07/2018 70 Points
EOI DoE 190 27/07/2018 75 Points

ITA Awaited


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

hi Friends,

any idea how accurate is ISCAH prediction.

Regards


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

yadav said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> any idea how accurate is ISCAH prediction.
> 
> Regards


http://www.iscah.com/use-189-eoi-predictions/

You need to consider the methods they are using to give the predictions. Probability. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

yadav said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> any idea how accurate is ISCAH prediction.
> 
> Regards


Well, it's a prediction, isn't it?

We can calculate the most probable outcome based on the assumptions of the recent past. In that case, ISCAH is doing the job easy for us. Let' hope for the best and prepare for the worst.


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> Well, it's a prediction, isn't it?
> 
> We can calculate the most probable outcome based on the assumptions of the recent past. In that case, ISCAH is doing the job easy for us. Let' hope for the best and prepare for the worst.


Based on their prediction, I can see that you will be invited in the next round


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

yadav said:


> Based on their prediction, I can see that you will be invited in the next round


I hope so. I guess many people will get the invite if invitation numbers remain at 2500 during the next two rounds. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

Friends,

Do we have any news on 11th Oct round.


----------



## amir-b (Aug 28, 2018)

Is there any chance for 489 with EOI 70 including sponsorship points?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

amir-b said:


> Is there any chance for 489 with EOI 70 including sponsorship points?


Not really if you are offshore buddy, the cut off for 489 is currently at 80 points and the only RDA accepting self-assessed applications for 263111 is FSC with a 75 points cutoff. You should try to increase your points to stand a chance.

Good luck.


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

Dear All,

I've cleared my medicals and PCC. I've submitted all the documents for FSC and awaiting grant.. has anyone in this forum got any jobs in NSW FSC for 489.. I'm asking hoping that I will get the grant somehow...

*===============
ANZSCO Code 263111
===============*

ACS Applied - 09/11/2017
ACS Results - 08/02/2018
Spent 4 months for 489 Relatives sponsorship and 189, 190 Subclasses
EOI For FSC Submitted - 22/06/2018
489 NSW FSC - 70 Points - ITA - 26/09/2018
// Age 30 - MSc 15 - XP 5 - PTE 10 - SS 10\\


----------



## j.pandu1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi All,

Can someone send me the whatsapp link please for 263111.

Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Code 263111 

EOI DoE 189 08/06/2018 70 Points
EOI DoE 190 08/06/2018 75 Points

Regards
Pandu


----------



## Rajasalikineni (Nov 8, 2018)

Please suggest when I will get invitation
263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)	Points
Age	30 Points
English: Competent	0 Points
Bachelor degree	15 Points
Overseas work experience 2 Years 9 Months but ACS deducted 2Years	0 Points
Australia work Experience more than 3 Years	10 Points
Partner Skill Qualifications	5 Points
State 489 nomination 10 Points
Total	70 Points


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

j.pandu1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone send me the whatsapp link please for 263111.
> 
> ...




Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Rajasalikineni said:


> Please suggest when I will get invitation
> 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)Points
> Age30 Points
> English: Competent0 Points
> ...




I recommend increasing English score. It might not be easy but worth once you score 70/80 for 189.


----------



## Rajasalikineni (Nov 8, 2018)

Yes I’m trying for English test, mean while I’m going through 489, how long to get this invitation.


----------



## j.pandu1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many Thanks Pnarang3


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

rajasalikineni said:


> yes i’m trying for english test, mean while i’m going through 489, how long to get this invitation.




It will be difficult for 489 and not easy to predict.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Guys!

Post your invite in this group too!


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

We have wtsapp group.. in that one guy said he got the invitation.. DOE 10th August with 70points..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks Uday!

If possible, PM the link.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

sameer_vbd said:


> Thanks Uday!
> 
> If possible, PM the link.




Sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks, Pnarang3!


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> Guys!
> 
> Post your invite in this group too!


congratulations !!!
i knew you will get invite in todays round. All the very best.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

yadav said:


> congratulations !!!
> i knew you will get invite in todays round. All the very best.


Thanks Buddy!


----------



## avisinger (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello Firends,

Got my invite in Last round, MY EOI effective date is : July 8th 2018 with 70 points.


----------



## Sarah_AUS (Nov 12, 2018)

Guys,

I'm applying for the 489 Visa in NSW and the case officer has asked me to do the health examination.

But, when I logged my application in August I had a previous one which was valid and now they are asking to re-do it.

Today, the one which I submitted is no longer valid (more than 12 months). 

That seems a rip-off as I had a valid one when I logged and what is the point to request it just now?

Has anyone seen that before?

Thanks!


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

anyone knows the cut off points and date for 11/11 invitation round for 2631* ?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> anyone knows the cut off points and date for 11/11 invitation round for 2631* ?




Points 70 date 10th Aug 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Pnarang3 said:


> Points 70 date 10th Aug 18
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks man ! where did you get this info ?
I tried refreshing the SkillSelect - Immigration and citizenship - Department of Home Affairs and yet sees nothing !


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> thanks man ! where did you get this info ?
> 
> I tried refreshing the SkillSelect - Immigration and citizenship - Department of Home Affairs and yet sees nothing !




DHA has not published any official result as of now. I got to know from iscah.

Refer to this
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/11thNovember2018Results.png


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Guys I really need Ur help as I am desperate and god bless who can help. I submitted eoi before September with 70 points but got no proof from my mara lawyer that it has been done. How can I confirm. Also do U expect an eoi by next year for 263111 on 70?


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

Forysingh said:


> Guys I really need Ur help as I am desperate and god bless who can help. I submitted eoi before September with 70 points but got no proof from my mara lawyer that it has been done. How can I confirm. Also do U expect an eoi by next year for 263111 on 70?




If you are going thorough agent, you can still get the proof of your points.. ask your agent to give Skillselect EOI Id where it should ur log date and ur points.. 
if you lodge your application with 70pts in September, for sure you will get the invitation in next round.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tushar.mistry83 (Feb 21, 2018)

Last invitation round was cleared till Aug 10. Sept applications should get EOIs by next month.

189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

tushar.mistry83 said:


> Last invitation round was cleared till Aug 10. Sept applications should get EOIs by next month.
> 
> 189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


Yup. I was hoping I'd get it this round but I'm happy to wait till 11th dec. Just hope Nsw doesnt send me something. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you so much Uday bro. Ur awesome I will ask my mara agent.


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

Friends,

Should I expect invitation in next round.


*************************
Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Code 263111 
Points 70
EOI DoE 189 - 16 Oct 2018


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

After EOI submission, is it possible to update the PTE score ( suppose I get better score later..)


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

yes you can update the score.


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

yadav said:


> Friends,
> 
> Should I expect invitation in next round.
> 
> ...




For sure you will get it in next round.. just sit back and relax..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

Drish said:


> After EOI submission, is it possible to update the PTE score ( suppose I get better score later..)




If you update, ur points will get increase and u will get the invitation quicker..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

yadav said:


> yes you can update the score.


Thanks


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Brothers and sisters you are awesome. I was very anxious as I didn't know my eoi was there or not but got my PDF file today and I can see my file applied on 30/8/18. For 189 on 70 req for 190 and 489 for nsw. Such a great relif. I couldn't thank much. Now I haven't got my eoi till now and I do not see my Nov results should I get my eoi by jan?


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Sorry guys I mean iot not eoi


----------



## chetanarora (Sep 7, 2018)

*Hello*

Hi Guys,

My EOI date was 16th Aug, 2018 with 70 points and i got invite in 11th Nov round.

Thanks


----------



## Uday.merugu (Sep 10, 2018)

chetanarora said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chetanarora (Sep 7, 2018)

Uday.merugu said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Congrats bro I hope I will get it next time.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Guys, please check your EOIs who did not receive the invite yet. Please make sure you are claiming employment points from the correct month. Eg. if Acs says after November, then it should be from December.

As per the views on other forum, many people are claiming point from the month earlier. 

It is just an informational msg. Do your research before doing any changes in EOI.

Hope this will be helpful, folks.


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Sameer brother I have got 5 points for experience and I m on 70 applied on 30 aug no iot anything wrong Ur saying ??


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Okay I rechecked and that was the case I am not getting 5 points for only 13 days. I am doing reassessment


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

sameer_vbd said:


> Guys, please check your EOIs who did not receive the invite yet. Please make sure you are claiming employment points from the correct month. Eg. if Acs says after November, then it should be from December.
> 
> As per the views on other forum, many people are claiming point from the month earlier.
> 
> ...




My agent has done the same. My acs letter mentioned after june but he mentioned from 1st june and my experience points increased on 10th june. So if I change it now in nov to 1st july will the doe change? I didn’t got invited because my eoi was freezed due to 489 SA invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

Uday.merugu said:


> For sure you will get it in next round.. just sit back and relax..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> My agent has done the same. My acs letter mentioned after june but he mentioned from 1st june and my experience points increased on 10th june. So if I change it now in nov to 1st july will the doe change? I didn’t got invited because my eoi was freezed due to 489 SA invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you received ITA. From the details in your signature, you should have already received an invite by now.


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

My dear brothers. I have a doubt my ACS letter says after may 2015. And after that I have 2 companies first 6/15 to 12/16 which is 1 year 7 months. Other is 1/17 to 5/18 which is 1 year 5 months. I should get the 5 points right ? In doubt


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Forysingh said:


> My dear brothers. I have a doubt my ACS letter says after may 2015. And after that I have 2 companies first 6/15 to 12/16 which is 1 year 7 months. Other is 1/17 to 5/18 which is 1 year 5 months. I should get the 5 points right ? In doubt




For 5points, min 3 years of relevant experience is required and as per your data you are eligible to claim them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> My agent has done the same. My acs letter mentioned after june but he mentioned from 1st june and my experience points increased on 10th june. So if I change it now in nov to 1st july will the doe change? I didn’t got invited because my eoi was freezed due to 489 SA invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hello Pnarang3,

If your agent is doing it, he must have some information which we do not. Just try questioning him about how he decided about dates. I am just referring to other group (grant one) and many heated discussions around first month of relevant experience. So wanted everyone to verify their eois in case of no invite yet. It will save lot of emotional trauma.

Just try getting answers from agent. There are mixed reactions here on the forum.


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you brother for confirming


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

sameer_vbd said:


> Hello Pnarang3,
> 
> If your agent is doing it, he must have some information which we do not. Just try questioning him about how he decided about dates. I am just referring to other group (grant one) and many heated discussions around first month of relevant experience. So wanted everyone to verify their eois in case of no invite yet. It will save lot of emotional trauma.
> 
> Just try getting answers from agent. There are mixed reactions here on the forum.




I can’t rely on agents anymore. I am sure I need to change the dates to provide the correct information but not sure what will happen to doe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

yadav said:


> Have you received ITA. From the details in your signature, you should have already received an invite by now.




No I have not received as my EoI was freezed due to 489 invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> I can’t rely on agents anymore. I am sure I need to change the dates to provide the correct information but not sure what will happen to doe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just to clarify, 

Are you claiming 70 points in 189?

Does your agent used one EOI for all(189,190 and regional)?

If you can, ask him to raise new EOI for 189 ASAP with revised details. If your invite is available till next month you will have another option in your hand. Doesn’t harm or cost much on your end right?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

sameer_vbd said:


> Just to clarify,
> 
> Are you claiming 70 points in 189?
> 
> ...




Yes he created the same eoi for 189 n 489. I have myself created a new eoi on 12th oct with all correct details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

What do you mean by freezed brother can U explain


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Forysingh said:


> What do you mean by freezed brother can U explain




Freezed means, eoi is in invited stage and not eligible for invite in next rounds for 60 days. After that, eoi will get unfreezed and eligible for ITA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

*VIC 190 Funds needed*

Hi All,

I am currently waiting for ACS result (expecting it in Dec 2018) and have filled in for 262112(ICT Security Specialist).
I am sure ACS will deduct 4 years(B Tech in CS from India) leaving me at 65 points, so I am researching for 190 subclass options. Do I stand a chance for VIC and NSW with 65 points in 190 subclass?
Will Victoria need fixed amount of funds in my bank account? If yes how much? I will be going with my wife so I need to prepare myself before hand.


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

That's bad man I wish luck to all my brother's I hope U will get invite soon. I am waiting too on 70 points


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> No I have not received as my EoI was freezed due to 489 invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it so. I didn't knew that 489 invite will freeze your 189 application.

I have applied for 189 and 190 both. So if i receive 190 invite before 189, will my 189 application freeze?

:brick:


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

yadav said:


> Is it so. I didn't knew that 489 invite will freeze your 189 application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes it will. Please file a separate eoi for 189, 190 or 489.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Yes it will. Please file a separate eoi for 189, 190 or 489.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have applied separately. 

So for example, 

If I get an invitation for 190 VIC, will my 189 application freeze ?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

yadav said:


> I have applied separately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No if they are separate, only 190 will freeze.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Oops I have applied everything together but even if I get 489 I'll be glad which state is sponsoring 263111 any idea ??


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> No if they are separate, only 190 will freeze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. This helps !!


----------



## oscaroz (Mar 30, 2017)

*ACS Qn*

Hi Guys, first off, I would like to salute you all for the knowledge being shared. Like they say, *sharing is caring* With that said I need some guidance on how to solve my dilemma. 

Here it is in brief, I applied for ACS last year and go a very mixed report, with both positive and negative outcomes. Like to say, ACS simply did not really look into the report they sent me. The work experience was over lapping. and it just looked like they put a lot of duplicate entries on the report. 

My question is, If I am to apply for a new assessment, will that work experience that I do not want assessed be excluded from the report? Has anyone done it before? 

Applied for a new ACS assessment? I noticed when I open the ACS page and click new application, the old work experience with all the duplicates are still in my profile. 

Can I just submit but tell them to only consider what I am submitting and not club the old experiences to the report ? 

Anyone please advise. 

And since I know the ACS report will give me together with other factors 70 points with an EOI date of 14/11/2018, what are my chances that I will get an invite in the Dec 11th invitation round? 

Thank you


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

oscaroz said:


> Hi Guys, first off, I would like to salute you all for the knowledge being shared. Like they say, *sharing is caring* With that said I need some guidance on how to solve my dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As per current trend you might get lucky in the next round or 11th Jan round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Guys I applied with 70 points on 30 8 2018 and I still do not have an invite. Should I be worried. ?


----------



## oscaroz (Mar 30, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> As per current trend you might get lucky in the next round or 11th Jan round
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Pnarang3, ACS will not send me a different report so going to leave it to the CO, if I get it well and good,. If I do not then the pipe dream dies.


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Pnarang,

Would you please share with me the link too?




Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Code 263111

Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 20 | Exp 5

EOI DoE 189 18/10/2018 70 Points
EOI DoE 190 (NSW) 18/10/2018 75 Points
EOI DoE 190 (VIC) 18/10/2018 75 Points


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Faisal Bhai Jan best of luck. Keep me updated if U get invite I don't have links so let's wait


----------



## punitsolanki (Dec 24, 2016)

All,

I have 75 points and have applied for 263111. My updated EOI date is 14th Nov.

Questions I have :

1. When can I expect the invitation 
2. What are the documents needed after the invitation is received
3. How long would it take for PR grant after the invitation

Punit Solanki


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

faisalali10 said:


> Hi Pnarang,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not able to pm u as u have only 1 post till now. Complete 5 posts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Punit you will get iot in 75 but I m not an expert bro


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

punitsolanki said:


> All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




U will get in next round for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Guys did Nov invite happen or they just didn't update


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Forysingh said:


> Guys did Nov invite happen or they just didn't update


It happened. They didnt update it

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you so much brother. I apologize I do not know how to quote. Brother is Aus govt planning to scrap 189 I heard this news is it correct.


----------



## diablo7217 (Apr 4, 2018)

chetanarora said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My EOI date was 16th Aug, 2018 with 70 points and i got invite in 11th Nov round.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Chetan, you applied for 189 or 190? TIA


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Forysingh said:


> Thank you so much brother. I apologize I do not know how to quote. Brother is Aus govt planning to scrap 189 I heard this news is it correct.




Hello Forysingh,

Follow this thread. Remember, we are still speculating. No concrete policy yet. 

Bad news for those waiting for 189/190 invites
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../expats/showthread.php?t=1464002&share_type=t


----------



## chetanarora (Sep 7, 2018)

diablo7217 said:


> Hi Chetan, you applied for 189 or 190? TIA


I applied for 189


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Forysingh said:


> Faisal Bhai Jan best of luck. Keep me updated if U get invite I don't have links so let's wait


Thanks bro, I will. I hope they don't reduce the number of invitations for next round.


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Not able to pm u as u have only 1 post till now. Complete 5 posts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Pnarang3,

Can you try now? appreciated.


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone guys I wish U luck and yes let us hope we don't get screwed. I have applied for 189 and 190 at 30th aug on 70 points still no invite. Should I be worried


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Forysingh said:


> Thanks everyone guys I wish U luck and yes let us hope we don't get screwed. I have applied for 189 and 190 at 30th aug on 70 points still no invite. Should I be worried




Wait for 10th dec 6.45 pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

Forysingh said:


> Thanks everyone guys I wish U luck and yes let us hope we don't get screwed. I have applied for 189 and 190 at 30th aug on 70 points still no invite. Should I be worried


I am on the same date as yours, patiently waiting for Dec round too. don't give up just yet bro.


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the motivation. You are correct let's not give up. Hope for the best guys. Wish you all a good luck.


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the motivation. You are correct let's not give up. Hope for the best guys. Wish you all a good luck.


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

Marcus_1104 said:


> I am on the same date as yours, patiently waiting for Dec round too. don't give up just yet bro.


Mate,

my EOI is 16th Oct with 70 points. I can see that you are still waiting with same points logged date of Aug 18. Should I expect an invite in this round?


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

I think so yes I have my file 16 days earlier than you let us keep our fingers crossed


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello Guys,

What are the chances of 75 points (with PTE-20) for 189 if I apply EOI after Dec 13 ?


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

vineethelias said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> What are the chances of 75 points (with PTE-20) for 189 if I apply EOI after Dec 13 ?


For 263111, It would be Jan 11 but do not let it drift it till Jan. If you have all things ready (for 75 points) lodge it before 11 Dec invitation round. Also, create a signature to describe your position.

HTH!


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> For 263111, It would be Jan 11 but do not let it drift it till Jan. If you have all things ready (for 75 points) lodge it before 11 Dec invitation round. Also, create a signature to describe your position.
> 
> HTH!


Thank you!

I missed PTE for 1 point yesterday and planning to appear again next week. By that time, this month's invitation would've been over.

I have a curious question.

If I get the invitation by Jan, how soon can I go for medicals with my wife? We are planning to get pregnant but I know medicals cannot be passed while in the pregnancy period. So I am wondering if I can complete the medicals ASAP after the invitation and do our things. I know nothing of these are in our hands, but what is the harm in planning.

Hope you understand.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

vineethelias said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I missed PTE for 1 point yesterday and planning to appear again next week. By that time, this month's invitation would've been over.
> 
> ...


For PTE, you are almost there if you missed by a point. Hard luck mate. 

For other question, 

*OPTION1 *: Do Medical assessment before VISA lodge. PTE will be very crucial with this step. 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ments/health/when-to-have-health-examinations 

Thread: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html

*OPTION2:* : Do medical after Invite 
It depends on the availability of the slots and could be done in a week + 5 days for the result. 

in both the options, your IED should be considered. Choose per your priority. Experts can add other options. 

Hope this helps


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Got direct MF grant in just 81 days.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got direct MF grant in just 81 days.




Congrats buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got direct MF grant in just 81 days.




Congratulations Anubhav!! Happy to see direct grant. As you are in Aus, could you share your experience with us?


----------



## veerupra (Nov 22, 2018)

*Hi*

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum, I filled my 263111-EOI in Oct18 with 65 points. I am re-attempting PTE to improve my score to 79+.

How is the job market in Australia for Network engineers? , I always get a very mixed feedback for the current position of jobs in Australia and due to that, the motivation factor is going down as the process of the invite is getting stiffer. 

Thanks 
Veerupra


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> Congratulations Anubhav!! Happy to see direct grant. As you are in Aus, could you share your experience with us?


Yes, i am in Australia. 

Uploaded extensive employment docs and left nothing to chance: Form 16, IT Returns, Form 26AS, PF Statements, Payslips, Bank statements, R&R Letter, Appointment letters, Experience letters, recognition certificates, salary hike letters.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Yes, i am in Australia.
> 
> Uploaded extensive employment docs and left nothing to chance: Form 16, IT Returns, Form 26AS, PF Statements, Payslips, Bank statements, R&R Letter, Appointment letters, Experience letters, recognition certificates, salary hike letters.


Do we really need to furnish all these documents?


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> For PTE, you are almost there if you missed by a point. Hard luck mate.
> 
> For other question,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I got the gist.

One more info, at what point we need to pay? If I am adding my wife along, will I be charged whole amount at once or is it like pay mine and dependant's separately ?
My card has limit for 2.2L only. And I have another card with similar limit.
If I can pay those separately, I am good in that front.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

vineethelias said:


> anubhavsharma18 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, i am in Australia.
> ...


If you have then why not, CO contact would delay your grant by another 100+ days, so it's best to provide all docs.


----------



## sandeep0506 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi all. When can i expect an invite for 189 visa? My EOI date of effect is nov 5th. code:263111 with 70 points.


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi All,

Just a quick question, what are chances of me getting invitation in the next round, even if the invitation numbers drop to half in the worst case. Experts please give us your insight. Thanks

I'm confident that I would get the invitation but my Agent is saying that I have very less chance of getting invited in the next round. 

Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)
L/S/R/W : 82/90/80/87
Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 20 | PY 5 | Australian study 5 | Total 75
EOI : 22/11/2018
Invitation : waiting, could probably get picked Dec 11th 2018.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

vineethelias said:


> Thanks for the info. I got the gist.
> 
> One more info, at what point we need to pay? If I am adding my wife along, will I be charged whole amount at once or is it like pay mine and dependant's separately ?
> My card has limit for 2.2L only. And I have another card with similar limit.
> ...


That will be upfront payment, in a single shot. Better to go for Travel card (Forex with AUD) and load it with required AUD. You need to pay it after you get the invite and at the end of application (including document upload). HTH.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> That will be upfront payment, in a single shot. Better to go for Travel card (Forex with AUD) and load it with required AUD. You need to pay it after you get the invite and at the end of application (including document upload). HTH.


Thanks. I am having an HDFC regalia credit card with a foreign markup of 2% which is a lowest among credit cards.
I will check the forex card rates.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

sunnyjoel005 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick question, what are chances of me getting invitation in the next round, even if the invitation numbers drop to half in the worst case. Experts please give us your insight. Thanks
> 
> ...




As per my assumption, with 75 points, you should get the invite in the next round. Else, there are many of us (70 pointers) who will ask for the address of your agent if his prediction comes true. Kidding.


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

sameer_vbd said:


> As per my assumption, with 75 points, you should get the invite in the next round. Else, there are many of us (70 pointers) who will ask for the address of your agent if his prediction comes true. Kidding.


Sure. Come along with me bro.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Anyone with 70 points?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Total_Domination said:


> Anyone with 70 points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


There are quite a few with 70 points


----------



## vickkie5 (Dec 13, 2017)

ghewa said:


> There are quite a few with 70 points


I have 70points (189) with EOI 24th OCT


----------



## b_andre (Sep 9, 2018)

Total_Domination said:


> Anyone with 70 points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


70 pointer here, EOI DOE: 6th September 2018


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

Total_Domination said:


> Anyone with 70 points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I am with 70 Points.

---------------------------------------------

Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)
PTE 90
EOI - 189 with 70 Points on 16/10/2018.
Awaiting Invite


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Wait for 10th dec 6.45 pm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure that the invite process is initiated on 10th Dec because the schedule is normally on 11th every month.


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

Friends,

Do we have any Whatsapp group for 263111.

----------------

Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Code 263111 
EOI DoE 189: 16/10/2018 70 Points
ITA awaiting.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Anyone invited?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Best of luck to the people who missed the invitation and congrats to the people who got it.

Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)
L/S/R/W : 82/90/80/87
Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 20 | PY 5 | Australian study 5 | Total 75
EOI : 22/11/2018
Invitation : Dec 11, 2018


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Best of luck to the people who missed the invitation and congrats to the people who got it.

Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)
L/S/R/W : 82/90/80/87
Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 20 | PY 5 | Australian study 5 | Total 75
EOI : 22/11/2018
Invitation : Dec 11, 2018


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Guys my eoi date is 30 aug and I mean on 70 still no eoi any inputs?


----------



## imokenzo (Feb 19, 2016)

> Guys my eoi date is 30 aug and I mean on 70 still no eoi any inputs?


Hi Forysingh,

Have you got the invitation yet?

Anyone with 70 points getting the invitation yet as well?

Thanks


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Nope I think no one got it.


imokenzo said:


> > Guys my eoi date is 30 aug and I mean on 70 still no eoi any inputs?
> 
> 
> Hi Forysingh,
> ...


----------



## mtaneja (Jan 30, 2018)

What are the chances of getting an invite with EOI 70 points for a Computer Network and Systems engineer - 263111 (EOI lodged in Sept 2018)?


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

There are no chances till June 2019. Try and increase points.


mtaneja said:


> What are the chances of getting an invite with EOI 70 points for a Computer Network and Systems engineer - 263111 (EOI lodged in Sept 2018)?


----------



## mtaneja (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you!! Will try to increase the points


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Yah bro it's very unpredictable. I am trying NAATI too


mtaneja said:


> Thank you!!
> Will try to increase the points


----------



## TheR0ck (Mar 5, 2018)

Congrats on getting the ITA. Has anyone with 70 points received ITA in Dec ?


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

Guys,

I got the grant for 489 NSW for FSC region. Are you guys aware of any jobs or contact for Network/Information Security domain. I've 13+ years of exp including multiple network/infosec related certifications. Please help.

===============
ANZSCO Code 263111
===============

ACS Applied - 09/11/2017
ACS Results - 08/02/2018
Spent 4 months for 489 Relatives sponsorship and 189, 190 Subclasses
EOI For FSC Submitted - 22/06/2018
489 NSW FSC - 70 Points - ITA - 26/09/2018
Grant for 489 NSW FSC = 03/01/2019
// Age 30 - MSc 15 - XP 5 - PTE 10 - SS 10\\


----------



## starcool (Oct 16, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI yesterday with 75 points for 189.

How much time it will take to get the invitation ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

starcool said:


> I have submitted my EOI yesterday with 75 points for 189.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You will get it on 11th Feb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forysingh (Nov 12, 2018)

Guys I got mine on 70 Jan 11 did anyone else got on 70??


----------



## nagendrarajaeee (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi friends

I got a positive skill assessment from ACS. I am filled my application. Please suggest me how to get PCC. I am a Indian passport holder working in kuwait.
Please guide me how to get Indian & Kuwait PCC.


----------



## TheR0ck (Mar 5, 2018)

Forysingh said:


> Guys I got mine on 70 Jan 11 did anyone else got on 70??


 When had you submitted EOI ?


----------



## denisehilton (Jan 22, 2019)

I have been trying really hard to get the EOI approved for this field. Haven't been so lucky yet.


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

Waiting since April 2018. 70 points (including SS) and applied for VIC and NSW . 

My friend who applied after me got it in Nov. Both of us are above 40. 

Hope to get it this year. Else will happily stay in motherland India. No worries.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

SP77 said:


> Waiting since April 2018. 70 points (including SS) and applied for VIC and NSW .
> 
> My friend who applied after me got it in Nov. Both of us are above 40.
> 
> Hope to get it this year. Else will happily stay in motherland India. No worries.




Was your friend having same points and other situations like urs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

Forysingh said:


> Guys I got mine on 70 Jan 11 did anyone else got on 70??


What was your DOE ? for 70 point in 263111


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

Pnarang3 said:


> Was your friend having same points and other situations like urs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes.. same age.. same points..we applied together..


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

SP77 said:


> yes.. same age.. same points..we applied together..




Same Anzsco code as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

Pnarang3 said:


> Same Anzsco code as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.. 263111... I applied on April 11.. friend applied on April 25.. he got the invite in July. I am still waiting..


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

b_andre said:


> 70 pointer here, EOI DOE: 6th September 2018


My guess is 70 points halted @ 3 Sep 2018. So you are next 
If more invitation on cards then Sep - Oct 2018 will get inviation on 11 Feb 2019


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

SP77 said:


> Yes.. 263111... I applied on April 11.. friend applied on April 25.. he got the invite in July. I am still waiting..


Seeing from your previous post, you did mention that your points are 70 including SS, could it be that your friend's points was 70 for 189 instead of 190?


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

TheR0ck said:


> When had you submitted EOI ?


DOE with 70 points ? EOI date ?


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

Marcus_1104 said:


> Seeing from your previous post, you did mention that your points are 70 including SS, could it be that your friend's points was 70 for 189 instead of 190?


No. Both of us are in the same boat (65+5). We both applied for 189 and VIC 190. I applied for NSW in Dec although my preference is Melbourne. My friend got the invite only from VIC. No invite for 189.


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

Those wating for ANZCODE - 263111, Can you please update immitracker too as this will help all of us to know DOE & points at which files are invited for next few rounds.

Thanks


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

SP77 said:


> Yes.. 263111... I applied on April 11.. friend applied on April 25.. he got the invite in July. I am still waiting..


190 invitation doesn't follow any queue or point weightage. Purely based on luck.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## saibot86 (Oct 10, 2018)

Marcus_1104 said:


> Seeing from your previous post, you did mention that your points are 70 including SS, could it be that your friend's points was 70 for 189 instead of 190?


HI Marcus,

I got the grant for 489 NSW for FSC region. Are you aware of any jobs or contact for Network/Information Security domain in that region. I've 13+ years of exp including multiple network/infosec related certifications. Please help.

===============
ANZSCO Code 263111
===============

ACS Applied - 09/11/2017
ACS Results - 08/02/2018
Spent 4 months for 489 Relatives sponsorship and 189, 190 Subclasses
EOI For FSC Submitted - 22/06/2018
489 NSW FSC - 70 Points - ITA - 26/09/2018
Grant for 489 NSW FSC = 03/01/2019
// Age 30 - MSc 15 - XP 5 - PTE 10 - SS 10\\


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

saibot86 said:


> HI Marcus,
> 
> I got the grant for 489 NSW for FSC region. Are you aware of any jobs or contact for Network/Information Security domain in that region. I've 13+ years of exp including multiple network/infosec related certifications. Please help.
> 
> ...


Hi Saibot, congratulation on your visa grant, but i'm so sorry as i'm offshore applicant, don't know how is the market for our field in Australia yet, perhaps you can have a look at Seek to find out more?


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Guys what are the chances of an invite for occupation code 263111 having 75 points. EOI lodge date is today i.e. 27 January.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Guys what are the chances of an invite for occupation code 263111 having 75 points. EOI lodge date is today i.e. 27 January.




With 75,you will get it on 11th Feb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassrehman (Jan 30, 2019)

*263111*

Guys when should i expect my invitation at 70 points EOI date of effect is 24 Nov 2018 in Computer Networks. Thanks


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

hassrehman said:


> Guys when should i expect my invitation at 70 points EOI date of effect is 24 Nov 2018 in Computer Networks. Thanks


I think by June/July inshallah. I am also with 70 points, EOI date 26th Nov


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

haseeb907 said:


> I think by June/July inshallah. I am also with 70 points, EOI date 26th Nov


So I can still have some hope even if its 70 points. Waiting since April 2018.


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

SP77 said:


> So I can still have some hope even if its 70 points. Waiting since April 2018.


It all depends upon what is your EOI effect date. You said your effect date is 24 Nov 2018, the date when you achieve 70 points. So when you put your EOI in April, what was your point at that time? If your point at that time were 70, then you would have got an invitation by now.


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

haseeb907 said:


> It all depends upon what is your EOI effect date. You said your effect date is 24 Nov 2018, the date when you achieve 70 points. So when you put your EOI in April, what was your point at that time? If your point at that time were 70, then you would have got an invitation by now.


I had 70 points at the time of submission in April 2018. But still no invite.


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

SP77 said:


> I had 70 points at the time of submission in April 2018. But still no invite.


Okay so if you had 70 points in 190 category, then I think it is difficult because currently 190 category is minimum closing at 75 points.

If you had 70 point in 189 category, then you should get invite by June July


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

SP77 said:


> I had 70 points at the time of submission in April 2018. But still no invite.


That's not possible. Unless you're talking about 190 70 points

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

Total_Domination said:


> That's not possible. Unless you're talking about 190 70 points
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yes. Its 190 for VIC.


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

SP77 said:


> Yes. Its 190 for VIC.


To be honest, with 70 points in 190 category for Victoria or for NSW in 263111, is really difficult.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

haseeb907 said:


> To be honest, with 70 points in 190 category for Victoria or for NSW in 263111, is really difficult.


State sponsorship is really unpredictable. 70 points for 189 should go through but the wait is long. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> State sponsorship is really unpredictable. 70 points for 189 should go through but the wait is long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I agree, 70 points in 189 should get invite hopefully by July/August 2019


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

haseeb907 said:


> To be honest, with 70 points in 190 category for Victoria or for NSW in 263111, is really difficult.


Even I too think the same although my friend got the invite with 70 points within 6 months from VIC in 2018. We are of same age , same profession and applied with same ANZ code. 

I think Australian Govt should not keep people waiting for so long. They should send a rejection mail within 6 months. Also, if the cut-off is 70 points for 189 and 75 points for SS, then they have to announce it officially. Why people have to spend money on ACS, PTE, migration agent etc. They can look for other options.


----------



## dinukaj91 (Dec 2, 2018)

According to the migration agent ISCAH...the 70 pointers queue 03-Sept-2018 is cleared...I am talking about Visa subclass 189 for computer systems and network engineers


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

SP77 said:


> Even I too think the same although my friend got the invite with 70 points within 6 months from VIC in 2018. We are of same age , same profession and applied with same ANZ code.
> 
> I think Australian Govt should not keep people waiting for so long. They should send a rejection mail within 6 months. Also, if the cut-off is 70 points for 189 and 75 points for SS, then they have to announce it officially. Why people have to spend money on ACS, PTE, migration agent etc. They can look for other options.


My friend, if you are really eager and interested in getting 189 or 190 invite, then only way is to increase your points by at least 5 points. One of the way to get those points is to take NAATI test. The issue with NAATI test it only happens in Australia so you must need to travel to Australia


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi all,

I am actually stuck with 263111 as i was not having enough points to get through 189.
PTE : 10 points going to expire in Aug 18-2019. I cleared PTE in 2016 - do i have to clear PTE again?

age : 30
PTE: 10 points 
Education : 15
Experience : 10

Now i just got married and my wife has done Masters in Psychology : Clinical Psychology 272311


as this code 272311 is in SOL and i can claim 5 points for my spouse.


Please advise if my spouse have to go through PTE/IELTS with 7 points in each to claim 5 points.

As APS is doing accessment and as per them for positive assesment they requrie 7 points in each.


https://www.psychology.org.au/About...ications/APS-assessment-for-Skilled-Migration


To meet the English language proficiency requirements you must achieve the required minimum
scores in one of the following English language tests -IELTS Academic, PTE Academic or TOEFL iBT. 
Test results must have been obtained within the past two years from the date your APS Assessment application is lodged.

See FAQs on English Language proficiency for minimum scores and more information.

English language tests
International English Language Testing System (IELTS)
PTE Academic
TOEFL iBT


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

Sufiangr8 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am actually stuck with 263111 as i was not having enough points to get through 189.
> PTE : 10 points going to expire in Aug 18-2019. I cleared PTE in 2016 - do i have to clear PTE again?
> ...



Good point is that your code 263111 and your wife code 2723111 are both in same list that is MLTSSL. Now the main task is to get your wife assessment done successfully and as you said that in order to do that, requirement is to get 7 7 7 7, it means that your wife must get 7 7 7 7 to get successful assessment. Another challenge is that your PTE is expiring on 18th August and I believe, as per current stats, it would be difficult for you to get invitation before 18th August even if your wife assessment gets successful and you get additional 5 points for that!


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

haseeb907 said:


> My friend, if you are really eager and interested in getting 189 or 190 invite, then only way is to increase your points by at least 5 points. One of the way to get those points is to take NAATI test. The issue with NAATI test it only happens in Australia so you must need to travel to Australia


Don't want to take any NAATI test. Will wait till they accept/reject the application. 

I was very eager and was looking forward to it for first six months after filing the application. Now let it take its own time.


----------



## soozan247 (Mar 16, 2018)

Guys, are there any chances of getting an invite for 70 pointers (increase of 5 points in March). Currently I have 65 points. I applied my EOI on 24/11/2017.


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

soozan247 said:


> Guys, are there any chances of getting an invite for 70 pointers (increase of 5 points in March). Currently I have 65 points. I applied my EOI on 24/11/2017.


So you have currently 65 points in 189 category with skill code 263111? is this correct?


----------



## soozan247 (Mar 16, 2018)

haseeb907 said:


> soozan247 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, are there any chances of getting an invite for 70 pointers (increase of 5 points in March). Currently I have 65 points. I applied my EOI on 24/11/2017.
> ...


Yes, that's right 🙂


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

soozan247 said:


> Yes, that's right 🙂


With 65 points in 189 category, it would be quite difficult.
As ISCAH website, not before July 2019, so my expectation is that you may get invite by Dec 2019 or Jan 2020


----------



## soozan247 (Mar 16, 2018)

haseeb907 said:


> soozan247 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that's right 🙂
> ...


I'll have 5 more points on March making it 70. Will this 5 points be making any difference?


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

soozan247 said:


> I'll have 5 more points on March making it 70. Will this 5 points be making any difference?


Yes that can make a difference so if you will have 5 more points in March 2019, then your EOI effect date will become March 2019, 70 points in 189. Then I think if things go as planned in immigration system, you may get invite between July-Sep 2019.

Best of luck my friend!


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

haseeb907 said:


> Yes that can make a difference so if you will have 5 more points in March 2019, then your EOI effect date will become March 2019, 70 points in 189. Then I think if things go as planned in immigration system, you may get invite between July-Sep 2019.
> 
> Best of luck my friend!


I agree you can expect Invitation by Dec 2019, If all good !!


----------



## soozan247 (Mar 16, 2018)

haseeb907 said:


> soozan247 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have 5 more points on March making it 70. Will this 5 points be making any difference?
> ...



Great. Thanks for your quick response. I really appreciate it. 🙂


----------



## soozan247 (Mar 16, 2018)

hendry said:


> haseeb907 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that can make a difference so if you will have 5 more points in March 2019, then your EOI effect date will become March 2019, 70 points in 189. Then I think if things go as planned in immigration system, you may get invite between July-Sep 2019.
> ...


Good to hear such positive responses. Appreciate your time. But I hope it comes a bit early as my visa will expire on September. 😊


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

Any luck in 11 Feb 2019 round ? Which is last DOE select Ed any ideas ?


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

hendry said:


> Any luck in 11 Feb 2019 round ? Which is last DOE select Ed any ideas ?


Depends on the points. 75 pointers got invites. 70 points are still stuck at 6th sept.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

Dear All,

It would be very beneficial for all of us if we can update and let us all know if anyone with 70 points have received invite in today's 11 Feb 2019 round.


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

haseeb907 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It would be very beneficial for all of us if we can update and let us all know if anyone with 70 points have received invite in today's 11 Feb 2019 round.


Yes according to calculations there are 70 pointers getting invites. Seems some people are not updating theirs in imitracker.


----------



## rollodxb (May 6, 2018)

received the grant on 12 Feb.


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

rollodxb said:


> received the grant on 12 Feb.


Thats a great news. Many congrats.
Could you please let us know what documents you submitted altogether?


----------



## mtaneja (Jan 30, 2018)

You mentioned its stuck at 6th Sept...Do you think in March round entire Sept should be covered?

I have put EOI application on 20th Sept 2018.

Any suggestions?

EOI Application - Sept 20, 2018
Points - 70
Subclass - 189
Skill - 263111
Invited ********


----------



## kirangosavi82 (Jan 17, 2019)

*Hello All*

I have logged the Visa Type 190 EoI on 11/10/2018, points 65 (including State sponsorship) for Vic state. No invite yet. Also I keep seeing the invite rounds, geeting a bit confused so me questions are 

1) are Invitations round held for 190 ?
2) what are the chances of receiving invite ith 65 points
3) if yes, what can be an ETA for the invite

getting a bit confused as I did not go through any agent (not that they are of any help to my friends who did opt for agent).

Any and all information would be much appreciate all. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rollodxb (May 6, 2018)

kirangosavi82 said:


> I have logged the Visa Type 190 EoI on 11/10/2018, points 65 (including State sponsorship) for Vic state. No invite yet. Also I keep seeing the invite rounds, geeting a bit confused so me questions are
> 
> 1) are Invitations round held for 190 ?
> 2) what are the chances of receiving invite ith 65 points
> ...



dude you are not going to get invited by a state if you have 65 points , heck even with 70 your chances are almost nil. I suggest you step up your English skills and get more points.


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

kirangosavi82 said:


> I have logged the Visa Type 190 EoI on 11/10/2018, points 65 (including State sponsorship) for Vic state. No invite yet. Also I keep seeing the invite rounds, geeting a bit confused so me questions are
> 
> 1) are Invitations round held for 190 ?
> 2) what are the chances of receiving invite ith 65 points
> ...


Hello, 190 invitations happen, but there is no concrete information or data available for those invitations. It depends upon the requirement of that state so in Victoria 263111 is eligible category.

Now as I understand you have 60 points without state nomination and 65 points with state nomination (+5 points for state), to be honest the chances with these points are very minimal.

My advise is if you really want to get invite, try to increase your points, thats the only way.


----------



## rollodxb (May 6, 2018)

haseeb907 said:


> Thats a great news. Many congrats.
> Could you please let us know what documents you submitted altogether?



Curren job	experience letter
Offer Letter
bank statement - last 6 months
Salary certificate / Experience certificate
PCC

last job	experience letter
Offer Letter
bank statement/ payslip - any 3 months



previous job	Offer Letter
bank statement/ payslip - any 3 months
experience letter


previous job ( INDIA)	Offer Letter
bank statement/ payslip - any 3 months
PCC
experience letter
did not have tax doc


below docs needed for skill select
experience leter.
CV
all degree marksheets, HSC, SSC
RPL


other docs needed after getting invite.


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

rollodxb said:


> Curren job	experience letter
> Offer Letter
> bank statement - last 6 months
> Salary certificate / Experience certificate
> ...


Thank You Very Much and Best of Luck


----------



## abhina2211 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi All,

I have a doubt and will appreciate if someone can guide me.

I am helping my brother in processing his PR application and we are in process of preparing document for ACS. His job profile is such that he performs roles related to Network Engineer(263112) and Software Engineer - 261313 (testing and operations). We are not able to decide which role should be given preference from the occupation list based on the current trend and future predictions. 

Currently we are sitting at 55 points excluding the points for Work Ex. With him having an experience of nearly 7 years and degree as MCA we are anticipating that he will get 10 points for ACS.

Age - 30 
Education -15 
PTE - 10

Would appreciate if someone can guide us and give some inputs.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

abhina2211 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a doubt and will appreciate if someone can guide me.
> 
> ...


The best place to start is print a copy of his Roles and responsibilities then print out ACS descriptions of whichever occupation he feels he's close to and match it. His points would also depend on education. I'd suggest first narrow down on a suitable occupation then take your queries to the ACS group on expatforums. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## abhina2211 (Mar 23, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> The best place to start is print a copy of his Roles and responsibilities then print out ACS descriptions of whichever occupation he feels he's close to and match it. His points would also depend on education. I'd suggest first narrow down on a suitable occupation then take your queries to the ACS group on expatforums. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply mate. Yup, agree that his points depends on his education as well but I don't feel that will be a problem as he had completed his Bachelors and Masters in Computer application which is equivalent to Bachelors of Engineering.

Our main concern is which occupation will have a better chance of getting speedy invite with 65/75 points. 

Note: He will be taking PTE again to improve his score.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

abhina2211 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply mate. Yup, agree that his points depends on his education as well but I don't feel that will be a problem as he had completed his Bachelors and Masters in Computer application which is equivalent to Bachelors of Engineering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at the trends if you have 75 points for 263111 you're most likely going to get an invite soon. Software engineers are having a BAD time. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## abhina2211 (Mar 23, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> Looking at the trends if you have 75 points for 263111 you're most likely going to get an invite soon. Software engineers are having a BAD time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Got it.. Thanks mate.
Wishing you good luck with your application.


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

abhina2211 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a doubt and will appreciate if someone can guide me.
> 
> ...


I think the best logical way is to check the situation of Occupational Ceiling and how many invite and till which date invites were given in each of your interested job code.

Occupational Ceiling can be checked at;

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings

And to check what are the cut off points and date for each category, check at;

Unofficial Skill Select results for 11th February 2019 - Iscah


----------



## blackpearlmomma (Sep 6, 2017)

Good Day! what are the chances of getting an invite for a 70 pointer on a visa 190 (VIC/NSW)? How long is the wait time? thanks in advance.


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

blackpearlmomma said:


> Good Day! what are the chances of getting an invite for a 70 pointer on a visa 190 (VIC/NSW)? How long is the wait time? thanks in advance.


In 263111 category, with 70 (65 + 5 state) in 190 in VIC and also NSW, the chances are very low. Honestly I would say chances are almost impossible. Best is to try to increase point.


----------



## anaqvi100 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello friends,

Please suggest whether should I apply for 202112 or 263111 to get quick EOI under 189 or 190? My points is as follows:


Age: 25
English: 10
Skill: 15
Education: 15
Spouse: 5
Total: 70


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

anaqvi100 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Please suggest whether should I apply for 202112 or 263111 to get quick EOI under 189 or 190? My points is as follows:
> 
> ...


Are you sure there is any occupation with code 202112. I am not able to find it anywhere!


----------



## anaqvi100 (Dec 19, 2018)

haseeb907 said:


> Are you sure there is any occupation with code 202112. I am not able to find it anywhere!


Sorry its 262112 and 263111


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

anaqvi100 said:


> Sorry its 262112 and 263111


It seems that 262112 is non pro rata category, it means that you have higher chances in 262112 compared to 263111. so my suggestion is to go with 262112.


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

11th Jan 2019 invitation results are now available at Home Affairs website

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Cutoff for 263111 is at 70 points till 6/09/2018 4:25 pm

I think there is no change in this cutoff date in 11th Feb round as per Iscah


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

haseeb907 said:


> 11th Jan 2019 invitation results are now available at Home Affairs website
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> ...


So if the cutoff is 70 does this mean there is a chance for 70 pointers?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

*hendry*



Total_Domination said:


> So if the cutoff is 70 does this mean there is a chance for 70 pointers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yes. It as stuck @ 70 points due to Wasted EOIs. I hope 11 Mar round brings some hope and moves a bit.

What is current trend for 70 + 5 = 70 points NSW/Victoria 190 Code - 263111. Which EOI are getting pickup ? any idea ?

Thanks

===================
DOE - 7 Dec 2018
ANZCODE - 263111
70+5 ( SS) - 190
70 points - 189


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> So if the cutoff is 70 does this mean there is a chance for 70 pointers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yes as per expectation if your EOI effective date is before or by 11th Nov, you can expect invite by July/Aug 2019 with 70 points in 189


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

hendry said:


> (...)What is current trend for 70 + 5 = 70 points Victoria 190 Code - 263111. Which EOI are getting pickup ? any idea ?(...)


Same boat here - anyone knows something?


----------



## sreeneshkamath (Mar 17, 2017)

badger-man said:


> Same boat here - anyone knows something?


People are waiting from many years. I guess no chance at this moment. Try to increase PTE to 20 best of luck!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonofthomas (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi folks.... I'm new to this forum... I'm currently having 75 points for sc189 and 80 points(75+5) for sc190 NSW.... What are my chances of getting an invite... When can I expect it realistically... EOI 5th march... I heard in some groups/threads that the number of invites slow down from march to June... Is that true....


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

Sonofthomas said:


> Hi folks.... I'm new to this forum... I'm currently having 75 points for sc189 and 80 points(75+5) for sc190 NSW.... What are my chances of getting an invite... When can I expect it realistically... EOI 5th march... I heard in some groups/threads that the number of invites slow down from march to June... Is that true....


With 75 points, you will get a high chance of getting invite this coming round, worst-case scenario next round.

Cheers


----------



## Sonofthomas (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks mate..!! Fingers crossed...!!


Marcus_1104 said:


> Sonofthomas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks.... I'm new to this forum... I'm currently having 75 points for sc189 and 80 points(75+5) for sc190 NSW.... What are my chances of getting an invite... When can I expect it realistically... EOI 5th march... I heard in some groups/threads that the number of invites slow down from march to June... Is that true....
> ...


----------



## nawrooz.shah (Mar 12, 2018)

Forysingh said:


> Thanks everyone guys I wish U luck and yes let us hope we don't get screwed. I have applied for 189 and 190 at 30th aug on 70 points still no invite. Should I be worried


Hi, hope you got lucky. Did you get your invitation? Regards


----------



## raghuasr29 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi,

I have applied 189 under 263111 with 75. EOI submitted 29/12/2018 with all docs checked from Auckland. Haven't got any update yet.

Raghu


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

Friends, any update on latest EOIs sent on 10th March 2019 round. If anyone received invite, please update this forum. Thanks.


----------



## raghuasr29 (Oct 2, 2018)

haseeb907 said:


> Friends, any update on latest EOIs sent on 10th March 2019 round. If anyone received invite, please update this forum. Thanks.


I got invitation on 11/12/2018 and now waiting on outcome. Haven't heard anything from DIBP yet. Not sure if I even have any CO assigned yet. All it says is received. But the processing time has come down to 5-7 months from earlier 6-9 months. Hoping to get something in April's first week.

Raghu


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

raghuasr29 said:


> I got invitation on 11/12/2018 and now waiting on outcome. Haven't heard anything from DIBP yet. Not sure if I even have any CO assigned yet. All it says is received. But the processing time has come down to 5-7 months from earlier 6-9 months. Hoping to get something in April's first week.
> 
> Raghu


Thats great to know. Congrats in advance, as I believe it should not take much time as it is already under process. What was your EOI effect date and how many points? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mtaneja (Jan 30, 2018)

Any update on Invites received in march round?

I submitted EOI 189 for 263111 with 70 points on 20th Sept 2018. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

mtaneja said:


> Any update on Invites received in march round?
> 
> I submitted EOI 189 for 263111 with 70 points on 20th Sept 2018.
> 
> Thanks!




Haven’t heard anyone who received invitation at 70 points for 263111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

mtaneja said:


> Any update on Invites received in march round?
> 
> I submitted EOI 189 for 263111 with 70 points on 20th Sept 2018.
> 
> Thanks!


Probably after June 2019 now. Today's Iscah's predictions are not looking good for most categories.


----------



## mtaneja (Jan 30, 2018)

When did you submit EOI?


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

mtaneja said:


> Any update on Invites received in march round?
> 
> I submitted EOI 189 for 263111 with 70 points on 20th Sept 2018.
> 
> Thanks!


No invs for 70 pointers since 2 rounds. Probably not till June.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

badger-man said:


> No invs for 70 pointers since 2 rounds. Probably not till June.


Yup no invites for 70 pointers. Off topic: I love your DP badger-man. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey Engineers,

Here are 2 updated docs that include today released Feb round:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1twuELUGybWroo2stPZfhcTTIFFPUR5JuhAEG68jiYHk/edit#gid=0
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#

Hope that we will see at least one or two normal round in this FY.


----------



## raghuasr29 (Oct 2, 2018)

haseeb907 said:


> Thats great to know. Congrats in advance, as I believe it should not take much time as it is already under process. What was your EOI effect date and how many points? Thanks in advance.


Hi,

I was at 75 points for 189 Visa. Sorry but what do you mean by EOI effect date?

Just adding to this. I did receive invitation and have filed for PR on 29/12/2018


----------



## dinukaj91 (Dec 2, 2018)

The cut off for 263111 has increased from 70 to 75....what does this mean for us 70 pointers?


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

dinukaj91 said:


> The cut off for 263111 has increased from 70 to 75....what does this mean for us 70 pointers?


That 70 pointers must wait to clear out 75+ backlog first to be processed. This also means that we (70 pointers) need to wait for at least normal healthy (2500) round. And if that round will not happen quickly it might be that one healthy round is not enough.


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

badger-man said:


> That 70 pointers must wait to clear out 75+ backlog first to be processed. This also means that we (70 pointers) need to wait for at least normal healthy (2500) round. And if that round will not happen quickly it might be that one healthy round is not enough.


I Agree with Badger-man , as invitations dopped to 1000 inviations, very hard luck for all of us. We will have to wait till 2500 invitation rounds starts, as this will make sure they consider good amt of EOI. So 70 points EOI dates will start moving then.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

hendry said:


> I Agree with Badger-man , as invitations dropped to 1000 invitations, very hard luck for all of us. We will have to wait till 2500 invitation rounds start, as this will make sure they consider good amt of EOI. So 70 points EOI dates will start moving then.


Not so fast. I told that it will happen if the healthy round will back quick (and it does not look like). At this moment due to February backlog progress for 75 pointers that was 6 days only we have already 4 weeks of backlog. In the black scenario, this should be multiplied by 4, so 16 weeks. A healthy round takes around one month of 75 backlogs, so maybe 2 if lucky. That means we can expect processing 70 pointers back again more or less in October round


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

dinukaj91 said:


> The cut off for 263111 has increased from 70 to 75....what does this mean for us 70 pointers?


ISCAH is reporting that there is no chance for 70 pointers until March 2020. I really hope they are wrong. This whole immigration process is getting tougher day by day.


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

This is messed up. I dont think they will ever invite 70's for this year in the 189 band. 

By the way, how are the chances around 70+5 in the 190 ? anyone got luck ? Or maybe in 489 ?


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

malithloki said:


> This is messed up. I dont think they will ever invite 70's for this year in the 189 band.
> 
> By the way, how are the chances around 70+5 in the 190 ? anyone got luck ? Or maybe in 489 ?


It depends upon what is date of effect of your EOI. If your EOI is lodged in March 2019, then yes I think it would be difficult to get invite in 2019. On an average, invite time with 70 points in 263111 is increased from 6 months to 9-12 months from your EOI effect date.


----------



## raghuasr29 (Oct 2, 2018)

haseeb907 said:


> malithloki said:
> 
> 
> > This is messed up. I dont think they will ever invite 70's for this year in the 189 band.
> ...


I received invitation on 11 12 2018 and applied for 189 visa on 29 12 2018. Also today it is showing processing time as 6-7 months from 5-7 months earlier. 

Raghu


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

*EOI detail 263111*

Hi folks, 
I have submitted my EOI with 70 points Victoria 190 with DOE 14/03/2019. When can I expect an invitation?
Code-263111

Another point, i heard that from July-2019 Victoria Visa 190 team is not considering EOI below 75 points. is it true? 
How long i have to wait with 70 points for 263111. Pls share some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

suresh_441189 said:


> Hi folks,
> I have submitted my EOI with 70 points Victoria 190 with DOE 14/03/2019. When can I expect an invitation?
> Code-263111
> 
> ...




With 70 it will be a very long wait. People with doe from september 2018 are still waiting. Try to increase your points if possible or wait till the new fy starts from july 2019.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Well - I will tell that in this way - my DOE with 70 points is 11 Oct. I do not have a view to getting the invitation in this FY. 

In your case - everything depends on April budget, May elections and how new program will be finally tailored. I think it could be somewhere around December.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Pnarang3 said:


> With 70 it will be a very long wait. People with doe from september 2018 are still waiting. Try to increase your points if possible or wait till the new fy starts from july 2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to this info Official 2019/20 Migration Program Levels Released - Iscah
A new FY might not be really better than the rounds we experiencing now.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

suresh_441189 said:


> Hi folks,
> I have submitted my EOI with 70 points Victoria 190 with DOE 14/03/2019. When can I expect an invitation?
> Code-263111
> 
> ...


Hi Suresh,

If there is any way you can increase your points, for example: adding spouse points. You may think of doing that. With 70+5 points for 190 VIC, people are waiting for almost 6 months now. I mean the backlog is 6 months now. So, with higher points, you have higher chances of getting the invitation.

Good Luck Suresh!


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> If there is any way you can increase your points, for example: adding spouse points. You may think of doing that. With 70+5 points for 190 VIC, people are waiting for almost 6 months now. I mean the backlog is 6 months now. So, with higher points, you have higher chances of getting the invitation.
> 
> Good Luck Suresh!


Thanks. My spouse's education is MBA in Finance + B.com & mine is engineering. So i think i cannot claim the points.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

suresh_441189 said:


> Thanks. My spouse's education is MBA in Finance + B.com & mine is engineering. So i think i cannot claim the points.


You can if your both occupations are on the same list


----------



## Vishnu118 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi,

I had lodged my EOI for 189 and 190 for 263111 on 27th March 2019. 

I am having 70 and 75 points respectively. How much time would it take in this case? 

Is there chances of getting 190 faster?


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

Vishnu118 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my EOI for 189 and 190 for 263111 on 27th March 2019.
> 
> ...


would suggest try to increase the points in someway. There is still a backlog of 70s and 75s keep adding up each month as well. Along with the 70s. 

If you can get 75 for 189 its like insta invite.


----------



## Vishnu118 (Mar 26, 2018)

malithloki said:


> would suggest try to increase the points in someway. There is still a backlog of 70s and 75s keep adding up each month as well. Along with the 70s.
> 
> If you can get 75 for 189 its like insta invite.


Am not sure whether I can increase anymore.

Age: 30
Qualification: 15
Experience: 5
English: 20

Only other option to increase is for experience that would take 2 more years.

How often can we expect a 190?


----------



## anaqvi100 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello Friends,

I submitted my EOI on 16th Feb 2019 with (189)70 points and (190)75 points. When I can expect to receive the invitation?


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

anaqvi100 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 16th Feb 2019 with (189)70 points and (190)75 points. When I can expect to receive the invitation?


According to ISCAH's prediction, after March 2020.


----------



## kirangosavi82 (Jan 17, 2019)

*kirangosavi82*

Hello All, does anyone knows if the 263111 will again be included in Live in Melbourne Pathway. I know it was included till Sept 2018, but has been stopped since, has anyone heard anything about it being included in the pathway again.

Thanks in advance for any and all the help.


----------



## ramakant18 (Jun 27, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Anzsco?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you complete your spouse assessment?


----------



## ramakant18 (Jun 27, 2018)

suresh_441189 said:


> Hi folks,
> I have submitted my EOI with 70 points Victoria 190 with DOE 14/03/2019. When can I expect an invitation?
> Code-263111
> 
> ...



Did you complete your spouse assessment?


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

With the current trend and the disappointing numbers of 18000 allocated for the next financial under 189. Is there a hope that NSW will invite 263111 again? as I reckon the didn't invite anyone 263111 this financial year. I have 70/75 189/190 points doe 2-10-2018.


----------



## kumarn22 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have updated my EOI against "2631-Computer Network" today with 75 points under subclass-189 category. With latest invites as on 9th of May 2019, the cut-off score for the job category has been 80 points. Do we think this is going to be the trend going forward, as I am hearing a significant deduction in 2631 ceilings starting this July too ? If so, expecting a +ve outcome with 75 points will be near to impossible.

Is there a hope I receive an invite on this score. With the level of experience I have combined with my age and marital status, 75 points is the maximum I can reach upto.


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

kumarn22 said:


> I have updated my EOI against "2631-Computer Network" today with 75 points under subclass-189 category. With latest invites as on 9th of May 2019, the cut-off score for the job category has been 80 points. Do we think this is going to be the trend going forward, as I am hearing a significant deduction in 2631 ceilings starting this July too ? If so, expecting a +ve outcome with 75 points will be near to impossible.
> 
> Is there a hope I receive an invite on this score. With the level of experience I have combined with my age and marital status, 75 points is the maximum I can reach upto.


Please follow ISCAH australian migration on facebook. It will help you with the invites and 75 is a good score in 263111 and you may get an invite in 3-4 months after July 2019.


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

kumarn22 said:


> I have updated my EOI against "2631-Computer Network" today with 75 points under subclass-189 category. With latest invites as on 9th of May 2019, the cut-off score for the job category has been 80 points. Do we think this is going to be the trend going forward, as I am hearing a significant deduction in 2631 ceilings starting this July too ? If so, expecting a +ve outcome with 75 points will be near to impossible.
> 
> Is there a hope I receive an invite on this score. With the level of experience I have combined with my age and marital status, 75 points is the maximum I can reach upto.


Can you please share the source of dropped ceiling levels for 2631 category from next FY ?


----------



## qasimbhatti (Jan 19, 2019)

I submitted EOI with 75+5=80 for NSW under 263111 on May 23, 2019. Any link to follow NSW invites updates esp for 263111? TIA 
Also, any experience based suggestion to how long will the invite take for above mentioned points will be appreciated.


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

qasimbhatti said:


> I submitted EOI with 75+5=80 for NSW under 263111 on May 23, 2019. Any link to follow NSW invites updates esp for 263111? TIA
> Also, any experience based suggestion to how long will the invite take for above mentioned points will be appreciated.


Sign up on https://myimmitracker.com/en/login
Put your cases for all your submitted EOIs under respective tracker. From there you can analyze your case.


----------



## kushanmw (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have few queries...

1). What is the best realistic (I know 189 is not possible) VISA category for a person who has 65 points (Age:30, BSC:15, PTE:20, EXP: 4 years but ACS deduct 2 yrs, so NO points)? 489? 190?
2). Which states are the most probable for inviting 263111 with above points?
3). How can I know the remaining number of invites left for 489 VISA per state wise only for 263111? 
4). How many months will it take to receive invite with 65+10 SS points?

Regards,
K.


----------



## kumarn22 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a question with regards to EOI in skillselect -

Although ACS has evaluated my effective work experience to be over 8 years which fetches me the maximum of 15 points, while filing my EOI, should I be marking the couple of initial years as "non related to the nominated occupation" which are deducted by ACS. Since my overall score will remain un-impacted even if I include or exclude those years as "related to nominated occupation".


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

Yeah, mark as not relevant


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

kumarn22 said:


> I have a question with regards to EOI in skillselect -
> 
> Although ACS has evaluated my effective work experience to be over 8 years which fetches me the maximum of 15 points, while filing my EOI, should I be marking the couple of initial years as "non related to the nominated occupation" which are deducted by ACS. Since my overall score will remain un-impacted even if I include or exclude those years as "related to nominated occupation".


Yeah, mark as not relevant.


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

kumarn22 said:


> I have a question with regards to EOI in skillselect -
> 
> Although ACS has evaluated my effective work experience to be over 8 years which fetches me the maximum of 15 points, while filing my EOI, should I be marking the couple of initial years as "non related to the nominated occupation" which are deducted by ACS. Since my overall score will remain un-impacted even if I include or exclude those years as "related to nominated occupation".


I did not even mention those deducted years in any of my EOI. I think it will not impact 189 but for states, they also require you to fill their online applications in which you have to mention ALL your experience including those years deducted by ACS.


----------



## vutantien (Apr 17, 2018)

My job is 263111, I submitted 189 with 75 points and 190 with 80 points on 21 May 2019:
- Offshore
- Age: 25 points
- English: 20 points
- Qualification: 15 points
- Experience: 15 points
I asked Iscah team and they said I can get the invite for 189 from Feb 2020. Do you think that it's too late? My guess is around October.


----------



## kumarn22 (Jan 15, 2013)

vutantien said:


> My job is 263111, I submitted 189 with 75 points and 190 with 80 points on 21 May 2019:
> - Offshore
> - Age: 25 points
> - English: 20 points
> ...


My case is exactly the same as yours except for the "EOI effect date" which is 24th-May-2019 instead of 21st-May. I too approached ISCAH twice, first on 5th-Jun-2019 and second on 17th-Jun-2019. Their responses were inconsistent wrt the predictions - On first instance, they reverted with an expected invite in Aug-2019 while it changed to Dec-2019 on the second instance. I therefore don't believe they are providing with any reliable timelines since they contradict their own data.


----------



## raghuasr29 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi All,

I would like to thank this community from bottom of my heart for all the guidance and help. You guys are doing an awesome favor to all people like me. I have been granted 189 Visa on 14/06/2019.

Once again, thanks for your help. If I can be of any help, let me know, I am more than happy to add in my 2 cents though more skilled people are doing awesome contribution here.

Update - I know one of my another friend from India got Grant yesterday, so I hope more people in here will get it soon. Good luck team.

-RS


----------



## kumarn22 (Jan 15, 2013)

I lodged my EOI with 75 points on 24-May-2019. Knowing that Police clearance certificate is required from every country that we lived in for cumulative 12 months in the last 10 years, I initiated and received my PCC from the United Kingdom yesterday. However I have not been invited yet and am not sure when I will be. My question is - Will the expiry period of one year also apply to PCC from foreign countries where you have already completed your stay ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumarn22 said:


> I lodged my EOI with 75 points on 24-May-2019. Knowing that Police clearance certificate is required from every country that we lived in for cumulative 12 months in the last 10 years, I initiated and received my PCC from the United Kingdom yesterday. However I have not been invited yet and am not sure when I will be. My question is - Will the expiry period of one year also apply to PCC from foreign countries where you have already completed your stay ?


Unfortunately all PCC irrespective of the country or purpose expire after a year

However, it’s the prerogative of the CO to ask you to furnish a fresh one or not , if it expires midway during processing 

Cheers


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

kumarn22 said:


> I lodged my EOI with 75 points on 24-May-2019. Knowing that Police clearance certificate is required from every country that we lived in for cumulative 12 months in the last 10 years, I initiated and received my PCC from the United Kingdom yesterday. However I have not been invited yet and am not sure when I will be. My question is - Will the expiry period of one year also apply to PCC from foreign countries where you have already completed your stay ?


Hi,
Please guide me about the procedure to obtain PCC from UK and how long one has to wait from application till delivery of certificate. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majidk said:


> Hi,
> Please guide me about the procedure to obtain PCC from UK and how long one has to wait from application till delivery of certificate. Thanks.


Here you go

https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_FAQs.aspx

Cheers


----------



## kumarn22 (Jan 15, 2013)

majidk said:


> Hi,
> Please guide me about the procedure to obtain PCC from UK and how long one has to wait from application till delivery of certificate. Thanks.



Procedure is simple. You just have to follow the instructions on ACRO website. Regarding timelines, I submitted my request on 30th-May and received a reply of certificate dispatch on 12-Jun from ACRO. So roughly, the process took around 8 working days to complete. I received the certificate via Indian speed post on 19-Jun. I subscribed to Standard £45.00 service with "Enhanced Postal option" adding £9.00 making total expenses to *£45.00 + £9.00 = £54.00*


----------



## nitin.nits.poddar (Jun 23, 2019)

*Visa 189 For Job code 263111 at 75 Points*

Hi Folks,

I have filed my visa 189 EOI at 70 points on March 30th, 2019, and again updated the same EOI on May 8th, 2019 with 75 points, there are multiple forums and predictions are there on the web but it seems very hard to conclude on the expected month in 2019 to get the invitation.

Can any master on this forum can guide me like how much time it may take at max to get invite on 75 points for 189 ?


Thanks in advance !!

Regards....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitin.nits.poddar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have filed my visa 189 EOI at 70 points on March 30th, 2019, and again updated the same EOI on May 8th, 2019 with 75 points, there are multiple forums and predictions are there on the web but it seems very hard to conclude on the expected month in 2019 to get the invitation.
> 
> ...


Even GOD may not have the answer right now, and you are asking mere mortals

Wait for the July round, let’s see how DHA structure their invite pattern and only then there may be some clarity

Cheers


----------



## kumarn22 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have one question about correlation between my UK PCC and ACS evaluated work experience.
If I happen to get invite by Dec 2019, my duration of stay in the UK would still be 13 months, meaning I would need to submit UK PCC to the CO. However, in the company issued letter for work experience evaluation, the work location for the entire tenure has been mentioned as India since the HR refused to write details of locations where I was deputed to. The same letters were evaluated by ACS and a positive outcome was given.

Will CO scrutinise with this level of granularity to match my UK stay with the work experience letter/ ACS evaluation ? If so, is this something that can delay the process or can be ignored.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumarn22 said:


> I have one question about correlation between my UK PCC and ACS evaluated work experience.
> If I happen to get invite by Dec 2019, my duration of stay in the UK would still be 13 months, meaning I would need to submit UK PCC to the CO. However, in the company issued letter for work experience evaluation, the work location for the entire tenure has been mentioned as India since the HR refused to write details of locations where I was deputed to. The same letters were evaluated by ACS and a positive outcome was given.
> 
> Will CO scrutinise with this level of granularity to match my UK stay with the work experience letter/ ACS evaluation ? If so, is this something that can delay the process or can be ignored.


The example given in the ACS guidebook clearly shows that location changes even if within the same company also need to be shown separately 

So the ACS assessment is defective 
You have to get a reference letter which clearly marks the location separately and get a fresh assessment done on the basis of that
If you cannot get a reference letter, you can go down the SD route, which comes with its own perils

Cheers


----------



## kumarn22 (Jan 15, 2013)

NB said:


> kumarn22 said:
> 
> 
> > I have one question about correlation between my UK PCC and ACS evaluated work experience.
> ...


Thanks. Will the date of effect update to current after revising EOI due to fresh ACS details ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumarn22 said:


> Thanks. Will the date of effect update to current after revising EOI due to fresh ACS details ?


As you have an existing ACS assessment which is valid, and you are getting this one done just for clarity, you can take a risk and maintain the original date of EOI

It is a risk nevertheless, but an acceptable risk

Cheers


----------



## aromaramesh (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi 

I am a software engineer in the telecomm industry with 8+ years of experience in C programming developing L7/L3 protocols. Could anyone please let me know what ANZSCO code I should go for? 
I spoke to a consultant who suggested the following:
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

But it does not completely define my roles.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kumarn22 (Jan 15, 2013)

aromaramesh said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a software engineer in the telecomm industry with 8+ years of experience in C programming developing L7/L3 protocols. Could anyone please let me know what ANZSCO code I should go for?
> I spoke to a consultant who suggested the following:
> ...


Some of my friends working as developers in C/C++ have applied under ANZSCO 2613. Try mapping your roles and responsibilities to those outlined for 2613, which to my knowledge would match far closer than 2631. All the best !!


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

aromaramesh said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a software engineer in the telecomm industry with 8+ years of experience in C programming developing L7/L3 protocols. Could anyone please let me know what ANZSCO code I should go for?
> I spoke to a consultant who suggested the following:
> ...


I am in a similar domain. I applied under 261313


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I filed my EOI with 70 points on 16th Mar and today I have updated my points to 75 for 189 visa. When can I expect invite? Maybe on Aug/Sep round?

-----------------------------

ANZCODE: 263111
ACS : 16th Mar 2018
EOI 189 : 16th Mar 2019 = 70 points 
EOI updated: 09th July 2019 = 75 points
Points breakdown: Age (30) + Edu (15) + PTE (10) + Exp (15) + Partner skills (5) = 75 points


----------



## uddhap (Nov 12, 2017)

majidk said:


> Hi,
> Please guide me about the procedure to obtain PCC from UK and how long one has to wait from application till delivery of certificate. Thanks.


Hi 
Did you submit your application to VIC from skill select site or www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au ?
since now a days they are not accepting from www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au please update. 

Thanks & regards
Uddhap Basak


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

Hi, 
What is chance of 75 points occupation software Engineer as I lodge eoi in 9thApril. 2019. What's the possibility of in month of July.???
Thanks


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

uddhap said:


> Hi
> Did you submit your application to VIC from skill select site or www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au ?
> since now a days they are not accepting from www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au please update.
> 
> ...


Following is the flow:
1. File an EOI for 190 (recommended that separate for 189 and separate for each state 190)
2. Wait for pre-invite
3. After receiving pre-invite, you have 14 days to fill online application and attach required documents
4. Wait for final invite
5. After receiving final invite, your EOI status should change to INVITED and 'Apply Visa' button will appear under your EOI.
6. From this point, you will have 60 days to file a visa application


----------



## rahul.shankar (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello Members,

What are the chances of getting invitation in case overall point is 65 including state sponsorship under ANZSCO 263111. Kindly confirm. Your valuable response would be much appreciated. 


Very Respectfully.


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

anyone from CSN got their invites ?


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

rahul.shankar said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> What are the chances of getting invitation in case overall point is 65 including state sponsorship under ANZSCO 263111. Kindly confirm. Your valuable response would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I have 70 points including state sponsorship (ANZSCO 263111). I have been waiting since April 2018 for invitation from VIC. However, my friend received it in 5 months. We applied together and we both are 42 years old. Not sure on what basis the invitations are send. Hence, you never know when you will get an invite. 

I have also applied for NSW on Jan 2019.


----------



## navdeep.kumar.86 (Mar 27, 2019)

I have submitted my EOI 189 with 70 points in 263111 in March'19 and updated 190 (VIC) with 75 points in Early July'19. 
Does someone has any idea when should i expect invite for 190 (VIC)? 
189 looks hopeless as of now


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

majidk said:


> Following is the flow:
> 1. File an EOI for 190 (recommended that separate for 189 and separate for each state 190)
> 2. Wait for pre-invite
> 3. After receiving pre-invite, you have 14 days to fill online application and attach required documents
> ...


Dear, Can you please make me clear of the following points...
1- Did you use the same skillselect account to submit 2 different EOIs ( for 189 and 190) or you use 2 different skillselect accounts to submit 2 EOIs.
2- Did you apply on VIC immigration site to get 190 Pre invite or you just received pre invite by sending EOI only.
3- You applied only for Vic or any other state too? 

Thanks in advance for your time brother.


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

shahzaib100 said:


> Dear, Can you please make me clear of the following points...
> 1- Did you use the same skillselect account to submit 2 different EOIs ( for 189 and 190) or you use 2 different skillselect accounts to submit 2 EOIs.
> 
> Use separate accounts for each EOI, there you may use same Email address for all accounts.
> ...


Responses inline.


----------



## SP77 (Jan 11, 2019)

I have filed as one EOI for 189 and VIC 190. Does it make any difference if it's different EOI?


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

majidk said:


> Responses inline.


Thanks, Brother. Just one more thing, please..

What documents did you submit for the pre invite? 
should we require to show a financial statement and Police clearance certificate for the Pre-Invite application? 

When the Financial statement would be required to show? I mean at what stage?


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

shahzaib100 said:


> Thanks, Brother. Just one more thing, please..
> 
> What documents did you submit for the pre invite?
> should we require to show a financial statement and Police clearance certificate for the Pre-Invite application?
> ...


For pre-invite, you just have to submit EOI in SkillSelect.


----------



## navdeep.kumar.86 (Mar 27, 2019)

majidk said:


> For pre-invite, you just have to submit EOI in SkillSelect.


I submitted EOI VIC through Skillselect with 75 points, can i expect the invite soon?


----------



## kushanmw (Dec 7, 2018)

*489 Availability for Computer Network and Systems Engineer*

Hi Seniors,

I have below 2 queries. Please kindly reply at your earliest convenience.

1). Can you please let me know if I can lodge EOI for TAS in the stream of Computer System and Network Engineer 263111? Is this occupation in Tasmania occupation list?

2). What are the territories open for 489 in this occupation? (I have only 65 points with the nomination 10 points) 

Regards,
Kush.


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

kushanmw said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have below 2 queries. Please kindly reply at your earliest convenience.
> 
> ...


Hey Kushan,

1 - Only if you're already living and working in Tasmania for at least a year, if you're overseas this profession is not on theyr occupation list.

2 - Currently none is open for 489 in this ANZSCO as Central West just recently closed their applications. You can go for 190 in NSW if you lived and worked at least 1 year there or 190 for VIC if you have high points (at least 80)

Cheers,


----------



## vutantien (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello, 
I submitted an offshore EOI 489 Central West (NSW) with 75+5 points on August 6 2019. Do you think I can get the pre-invite?


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

majidk said:


> Following is the flow:
> 1. File an EOI for 190 (recommended that separate for 189 and separate for each state 190)
> 2. Wait for pre-invite
> 3. After receiving pre-invite, you have 14 days to fill online application and attach required documents
> ...



Dear Majid,

I have 70 + 5 now for 190 VIC, DOE is 24/03/2019. I will get 5 more experience points on 1st October 2019, what are my chances of getting invite from VIC? with 80 pts?


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

*Grants for 263111*

Hi, I noticed the last grant for 263111 recorded in immitracker was over 2 months ago. Have there been any grants for 263111 lately? Am I missing something? I lodged my S189 visa on 11th March, no updates yet.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

auscall said:


> Hi, I noticed the last grant for 263111 recorded in immitracker was over 2 months ago. Have there been any grants for 263111 lately? Am I missing something? I lodged my S189 visa on 11th March, no updates yet.


How many points you have? Are you based in Australia or outside?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aanser (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello All,

I have filed EOI with 75 points for 189. 
My code is : 263111

Is there any chance that I will get an invite in near future? Say, 2-3 months?

Regards
Asif


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Optimussprime (Aug 23, 2019)

aanser said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have filed EOI with 75 points for 189.
> My code is : 263111
> ...


It's Blind.

People with 75 points are waiting from March.

Seems like nothing will move before November. 

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Optimussprime (Aug 23, 2019)

vutantien said:


> Hello,
> I submitted an offshore EOI 489 Central West (NSW) with 75+5 points on August 6 2019. Do you think I can get the pre-invite?


Did you got the pre-invite?

Even I have 75+10 points and applied for Central west... But they rejected without any reason.

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## vutantien (Apr 17, 2018)

Optimussprime said:


> Did you got the pre-invite?
> 
> Even I have 75+10 points and applied for Central west... But they rejected without any reason.
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


Sorry, my point is 75+10 also. I haven't got the response yet, but I surely will receive a rejection .


----------



## vutantien (Apr 17, 2018)

vutantien said:


> Sorry, my point is 75+10 also. I haven't got the response yet, but I surely will receive a rejection .


I received the rejection email today. So sad .


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

vutantien said:


> I received the rejection email today. So sad .


No worries my friend, all regions are quite conservative nowadays, things will open up when new points system and regional visa will be introduced in November


----------



## Didokev (Oct 28, 2018)

vutantien said:


> I received the rejection email today. So sad .


No need to worry mate as there is nothing we can do. Central West was just overwhelmed with the number of applications they received and hence decided to issue applicants on 263111 occupation with rejections back to back. I received rejection too on the same point and I haven't seen or heard of anybody that got invite from CW on 263111. Let's keep our fingers crossed and see what happens in subsequent draws in 189 and 190( in some states).


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Didokev said:


> No need to worry mate as there is nothing we can do. Central West was just overwhelmed with the number of applications they received and hence decided to issue applicants on 263111 occupation with rejections back to back. I received rejection too on the same point and I haven't seen or heard of anybody that got invite from CW on 263111. Let's keep our fingers crossed and see what happens in subsequent draws in 189 and 190( in some states).


Agree. I received same rejection email, copy/paste.

We don't need to sad as we don't have control over it. This thing irritating me if they didn't want to invite anyone on 263111, why the hell on earth they included 263111 on their occupation list in 1st place. All of us were waiting and hoping for positive outcome. This is just simply ridiculous.


----------



## Didokev (Oct 28, 2018)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Agree. I received same rejection email, copy/paste.
> 
> We don't need to sad as we don't have control over it. This thing irritating me if they didn't want to invite anyone on 263111, why the hell on earth they included 263111 on their occupation list in 1st place. All of us were waiting and hoping for positive outcome. This is just simply ridiculous.


Honestly, total waste of people's time.


----------



## jmt2017 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi All,

I was searching for a group for 263111 EOI applicants and i am finally here  

EOI filed for 189 on 31 July 2019 with 75 points. Not asking for the chances as i can see applicants from March is waiting. 

I have not filed any state application. Can anyone advice if there is any chance for 190 Victoria? Also is there any proof of funds required for the state applications?


EOI 189: 75 (DOE: 31/07/2019)
Age - 25 
Qualification -15 
Exp - 15 
PTE - 20


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

jmt2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was searching for a group for 263111 EOI applicants and i am finally here
> 
> ...




Currently almost all state applications are on halt until new regional visas will open in November. Regarding chances for 190 in Victoria, it is bit tough, however you are not required to submit any other application for 190 Victoria, EOI is enough. Yes the proof of funds are required, for example for Victoria, you can check at below link;

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## jmt2017 (Sep 4, 2019)

haseeb907 said:


> Currently almost all state applications are on halt until new regional visas will open in November. Regarding chances for 190 in Victoria, it is bit tough, however you are not required to submit any other application for 190 Victoria, EOI is enough. Yes the proof of funds are required, for example for Victoria, you can check at below link;
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate ..saw that but the required amount is too high considering 2 dependents. I think I will stick to 189 itself and will wait for the November changes. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

jmt2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was searching for a group for 263111 EOI applicants and i am finally here
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I also want to ask. On what stage, proof of funds are required? and also for 189, do we need to provide proof of funds?


----------



## jmt2017 (Sep 4, 2019)

shahzaib100 said:


> This is exactly what I also want to ask. On what stage, proof of funds are required? and also for 189, do we need to provide proof of funds?


No proof of funds required for 189.

The link provided was for victoria state 190. As per the document it is needed but not sure about the stage. Anybody who has gone through the 190 visa process can share the information here please.


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

jmt2017 said:


> No proof of funds required for 189.
> 
> The link provided was for victoria state 190. As per the document it is needed but not sure about the stage. Anybody who has gone through the 190 visa process can share the information here please.


Thanks bro. Well I know one guy who got pre-invited from victoria with same points as you have in month of June I guess, and he got invited by Fedral Govt too and was preparing for visa application. As per him, no proof of funds were asked till that stage.


----------



## jmt2017 (Sep 4, 2019)

As there is news of a big invitation round, any invitations in October round for our code ?? 

Please share if anyone got information. just to keep this thread alive


----------



## ksharma36 (Jan 22, 2019)

Any one received Pre-Invite for 263111 so far ?


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,
I have some invites gone out for 263111 by NSW at 90 + 5 points, I am currently at 85 + 5 points been waiting for almost 6 months now but no luck so far  Is there anyone else on this forum in the same boat?


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi,
I have 95 points under 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) with the EOI effect date 17/11/19. When can I expect an invite?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

BobPC said:


> Hi,
> I have 95 points under 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) with the EOI effect date 17/11/19. When can I expect an invite?


in 2 days


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

thanks buddy for the prompt reply.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

BobPC said:


> thanks buddy for the prompt reply.


Congrats bro


----------



## BobPC (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks buddy..


----------



## er.mshabeer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello...

What are the chances for an invite with 80 points (30 Age, 20 PTE, 15 Education, 10 Experience and 5 for spouse English). I can't claim spouse education as her occupation is STSOL.

If the chances are much less I am thinking about making her primary applicant.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

er.mshabeer said:


> Hello...
> 
> What are the chances for an invite with 80 points (30 Age, 20 PTE, 15 Education, 10 Experience and 5 for spouse English). I can't claim spouse education as her occupation is STSOL.
> 
> If the chances are much less I am thinking about making her primary applicant.


Hi

Not good at all in my opinion.

Making you wife the main applicant may get her an extra 5 points for partner but you are then restricted to 190 and Regional State Sponsored 491 visas

Regards

Tony


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

Hows the February invitation round ? anyone made it ?


----------



## adilmehmoodbutt (Aug 10, 2018)

Any realistic opportunity for an invitation:

ANZSCO: 263111

Age: 30
Experience: 5
Education: 15
PTE: 10
491 State Sponsorship: 15

Total: 75


----------



## Johnny no name (Feb 21, 2020)

adilmehmoodbutt said:


> Any realistic opportunity for an invitation:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> 
> ...


If you are totally offshore then no chance.


----------



## s_gibson (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi ,



Is there anybody here applied under 190 subclass with 70 points? If yes, can you please share your status?



ANZSCO: 263111

Points: 70

-------------------

ANZSCO ASSES : 23/07/18

EOI DOE (VIC SC190): 22/08/19


----------



## adilmehmoodbutt (Aug 10, 2018)

Johnny no name said:


> If you are totally offshore then no chance.


how many points would be enough to be hopeful?

currently, I have 75, but soon I will add spouse IELTS points +5
and 5 points from assessment,

so 85 points are enough for invite?


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

Any update on our code for invites? 

ANZSCO Code: 263111
PTE(A): 29-02-2020
L=90/R=85/W=85/S=90
ACS - 06-09-2019
EOI Submitted - 01-03-2020

189 - 75
190 (NSW) - 80


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

baiken said:


> Any update on our code for invites?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am currently on 95 points for 190 and 90 points for 189, still waiting for an invite from NSW government. There was a round yesterday and I was not invited, emailed them this morning and they confirmed no one below 95 points was invited for 263111. Will keep you guys updated but I don't think there is anyone on 100 points right now as currently all 95 pointers have been invited so I should be next in queue.


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

AKheraj said:


> I am currently on 95 points for 190 and 90 points for 189, still waiting for an invite from NSW government. There was a round yesterday and I was not invited, emailed them this morning and they confirmed no one below 95 points was invited for 263111. Will keep you guys updated but I don't think there is anyone on 100 points right now as currently all 95 pointers have been invited so I should be next in queue.


thanks mate for the update! appreciate it... praying you get the invite ASAP!


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

By the way, is there a new thread or this one dead now ?


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

bumping just to see how's everyone on 263111 doing. Please take care folks ^_^


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

AKheraj said:


> I am currently on 95 points for 190 and 90 points for 189, still waiting for an invite from NSW government. There was a round yesterday and I was not invited, emailed them this morning and they confirmed no one below 95 points was invited for 263111. Will keep you guys updated but I don't think there is anyone on 100 points right now as currently all 95 pointers have been invited so I should be next in queue.


Hi 
Which email did you contact them at ?


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

AKheraj said:


> I am currently on 95 points for 190 and 90 points for 189, still waiting for an invite from NSW government. There was a round yesterday and I was not invited, emailed them this morning and they confirmed no one below 95 points was invited for 263111. Will keep you guys updated but I don't think there is anyone on 100 points right now as currently all 95 pointers have been invited so I should be next in queue.


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------

